# My pot movie



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey y'all,

got some some outdoor pot entertainment comin' at you here:

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice movie.....

Do you work out.....LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2007)

come over, i got a cold beer for you. you deserve it.


----------



## th3bigbad (Jul 6, 2007)

ill swap ya a set of rings and valves for that chevy for a lil bud bro lol


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 6, 2007)

That guy is a workhorse


----------



## Mr. Anonymous (Jul 6, 2007)

All i can say is wow...

I cant wait for the next episode, I just hope you have the whole uploading the vids on the internet covered...

Id hate to see all that work go down the drain for something as little as leaving a trail on the internet to your identity.

Any clue on when the 2nd episode is coming out?



Cant wait!


----------



## Beaner (Jul 7, 2007)

nice vid~~~!!!!


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 7, 2007)

Beaner said:


> nice vid~~~!!!!


 
I know it's mean, but what if it was a video of him stealing your crop beaner....That would be Fucked up....


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 7, 2007)

wow!!! definitely will stay tuned in... when do you think next episode will be out?


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Jul 7, 2007)

that guy was real preparred! good vid.wheres there othere ones ?


----------



## kylej608 (Jul 7, 2007)

wow niice video cant wait for the second one =]


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 7, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> Nice movie.....
> 
> Do you work out.....LOL


You saw the workout, bro (or at least my warmup).


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 7, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> come over, i got a cold beer for you. you deserve it.


Hey, if that's you in the avatar, any day!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 7, 2007)

th3bigbad said:


> ill swap ya a set of rings and valves for that chevy for a lil bud bro lol


Why? The old warrior wagon knocking or pinging?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 7, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> That guy is a workhorse


Just wait 'til I chomp at the bit.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 7, 2007)

Mr. Anonymous said:


> All i can say is wow...
> 
> I cant wait for the next episode, I just hope you have the whole uploading the vids on the internet covered...
> 
> ...


A good grower doesn't leave trails


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 7, 2007)

Beaner said:


> nice vid~~~!!!!


 
Thanks for becomming my friends on youtube, beaner! You'll be the first to know when the vids come out. Plus you'll have a link to my site which is under construction but will have all sorts of valuable goodies.

respect.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 7, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> wow!!! definitely will stay tuned in... when do you think next episode will be out?


Become my friend on youtube (it's quick and easy to join) and you'll get the first heads up.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 7, 2007)

MRbudsmoker said:


> that guy was real preparred! good vid.wheres there othere ones ?


Yes, twenty years of preparedness, to be exact. Wait 'till you see 200k worth of monster colas. The show is 90 minutes long at 5 minutes per episode -- so plenty of entertainment to come. As I say, just become a friend of mine on myspace for a seat at the front of the theatre. But be forewarned, this is harst reality and not for the squeamish.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 7, 2007)

Many thanks, truely...


----------



## LosAngelesGraff (Jul 7, 2007)

i loved the movie. and i would love to meet Ground Dirt haha. so we can be "Blazing Ganja, Blazing Ganja, Blazing Ganja."


----------



## Beaner (Jul 7, 2007)

yeah can't wait to see the rest, love the trailer! so your on myspace too huh? i like the page and would add you as a friend but that would give away my identity,lol.


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Jul 7, 2007)

browndirt i added u on you tube buddy. me mame is homeboydan! keep up the good work. loving the videos....


----------



## inbudwetrust (Jul 7, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Yes, twenty years of preparedness, to be exact. Wait 'till you see 200k worth of monster colas. The show is 90 minutes long at 5 minutes per episode -- so plenty of entertainment to come. As I say, just become a friend of mine on myspace for a seat at the front of the theatre. But be forewarned, this is harst reality and not for the squeamish.


First off that song is so good, her refers to browndirt warrior in the song? Dang dude your all celebrity status. so not for the squeamish, harsh reality. I bet in episode ten or something he finds a poacher and hangs him. That dude is gnarly. Cant wait to see the episodes Brndirt. I was on the edge of my seat, oscar worthy. 
CHEERS Keep up the good work.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 7, 2007)

I also heard ref to bigmike/

Loving this shit.
Keep up the superb work browndirt.


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 7, 2007)

Man,that guy can have a CASE of beer any day!


----------



## bigbudeddie (Jul 7, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> That guy is a workhorse


 I would say the same. But, gardening is not work. Its love. I love your work dude. Spread that devils weed.


----------



## space_weaseal (Jul 7, 2007)

Man you are a GROW GOD.
That was amazing.


----------



## Reprogammed (Jul 7, 2007)

I think I speak for all of us when I say thank you for staying on the front lines and keeping the freedom of marijuana going. You break your back all day and I definately respect your level of commitment and can only hope that some day I am able to make such contributions.

Name your drink and I'll drop it in anywhere you want, pal.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 7, 2007)

To bad he showed his back yard and half of his British Columbia license plate since thats enought to get you found lol


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 8, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> I also heard ref to bigmike/
> 
> Loving this shit.
> Keep up the superb work browndirt.


"Shout outs to Big Mike...he Advanced my high. Now we got the right nutrients yeah, never seen a better mother##%$^$ movie this year."

Tell ten people to subscribe and I'll send you the studio mix, MP3 of the song -- have them sign your handle at the end of their subscription. I know it's easy to fudge something like that, but, I come with 'open arms and a glass bong..."

The show has plenty of original pot song material. stay tuned!


----------



## affliction (Jul 8, 2007)

good movie man


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 8, 2007)

space_weaseal said:


> Man you are a GROW GOD.
> That was amazing.


 
I'll leave that distinction to the higher-ups, but thanks!


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 8, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> "Shout outs to Big Mike...he Advanced my high. Now we got the right nutrients yeah, never seen a better mother##%$^$ movie this year."
> 
> Tell ten people to subscribe and I'll send you the studio mix, MP3 of the song -- have them sign your handle at the end of their subscription. I know it's easy to fudge something like that, but, I come with 'open arms and a glass bong..."
> 
> The show has plenty of original pot song material. stay tuned!


 
so when should we expect the next episode?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 8, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> To bad he showed his back yard and half of his British Columbia license plate since thats enought to get you found lol


When you see the climax, buddy, it won't matter. Anyway, you want to make an omelet, you gotta break a few eggs. Right?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 8, 2007)

bigbudeddie said:


> I would say the same. But, gardening is not work. Its love. I love your work dude. Spread that devils weed.


...labor of love -- to be exact.


----------



## jesus3 (Jul 8, 2007)

is this huge grow is your business-love.or love-business?but whatever great and i know hard work!!!keep doing this!!!


----------



## karmaxul (Jul 8, 2007)

BrowndirtWarrior - I am impressed man. You should put out a cd. What strains are you growing? I use 20 gallon containers so I dont have to dig. you can camo them with I camo tarps. I found the best price here Camouflage Tarps. I hope to be living the life myself one day as you are. Used to be the case before I started dealing with politicans. I got some Oasis (NL#2) and perhaps Mandala #1 (mixed female seeds) growing myself. I got a video up on my site GorillaGrow.org(anic) Home of Organic Chemistry Homepage under the Overgrow tab at the top of the page. I hope to learn windows movie maker a bit better and make a movie at the end of the season. It wil not be "brown dirt" quality though I will do my best. I am using promix as I do not like the lime that is in Sunshine mix 1. 
Sunshine mix #1: Canadian Sphagnum peat moss, perlite, major and mior nutrients, gypsum, dolomitic lime, exclusive wetting agent

The calcium oxide raises the pH however limits the microbial populations of the soil. The microbes convert the ammonium nitrogen into ammonium nitrate which is the main source of natural N. They also produce animal source amino acids (basically vitamins that give the plants that headdie flavor. I like gypsum or calcium sulfate. Sulfate is the form that most microorganisms and plants use as source of sulfur for nutrition. Sulfate and sulfite is present in only a few unusual constituents of cells. Microbes and plants obtain their sulfur by reducing sulfate to sulfide which is used to synthesize almost all their sulfur containing components. 

The only sunshine mix that does not have the lime is #7. (Growing Medium)

Sunshine Mix#7: Canadian Sphagnum peat moss, perlite, major and mior nutrients, gypsum, exclusive wetting agent, super absorbent polymer

Big ups man aint nothing better then growing love.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 8, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> so when should we expect the next episode?


...about a week


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 8, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> ...about a week


sounds good my friend

grow on!
and best of luck with all your grows!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 8, 2007)

karmaxul said:


> BrowndirtWarrior - I am impressed man. You should put out a cd. What strains are you growing? I use 20 gallon containers so I dont have to dig. you can camo them with I camo tarps. I found the best price here Camouflage Tarps. I hope to be living the life myself one day as you are. Used to be the case before I started dealing with politicans. I got some Oasis (NL#2) and perhaps Mandala #1 (mixed female seeds) growing myself. I got a video up on my site GorillaGrow.org(anic) Home of Organic Chemistry Homepage under the Overgrow tab at the top of the page. I hope to learn windows movie maker a bit better and make a movie at the end of the season. It wil not be "brown dirt" quality though I will do my best. I am using promix as I do not like the lime that is in Sunshine mix 1.
> Sunshine mix #1: Canadian Sphagnum peat moss, perlite, major and mior nutrients, gypsum, dolomitic lime, exclusive wetting agent
> 
> The calcium oxide raises the pH however limits the microbial populations of the soil. The microbes convert the ammonium nitrogen into ammonium nitrate which is the main source of natural N. They also produce animal source amino acids (basically vitamins that give the plants that headdie flavor. I like gypsum or calcium sulfate. Sulfate is the form that most microorganisms and plants use as source of sulfur for nutrition. Sulfate and sulfite is present in only a few unusual constituents of cells. Microbes and plants obtain their sulfur by reducing sulfate to sulfide which is used to synthesize almost all their sulfur containing components.
> ...


Partner, you dig 'em in to keep the roots cool. Warm roots mean stunted, stressed, unhappy plants. And I repopulate the mix with beneficial bacteria and fungi. But I can assure you, those points you make on the mix, while good ... are minor. It just won't make that much difference in the overall sceme of things -- especially if you use flushing agents a I do at the end. Ph buffered nutrients always help too. I use nothing but AN. 

"...Makes no difference the bean, if it won't burn clean."


----------



## tm21thc (Jul 8, 2007)

Amazing video! Canada rulez!!!


----------



## karmaxul (Jul 8, 2007)

I need to ad fungus myself still. I have coruolus versicolor spores which is the strain highest in scandium. Scandium is the element closest to an atomic weight of 46 which is what potassium should be. I have not added them though will next time. I got like 50 grams of spores from a friend in china who runs a shroom factory. She took pity on my broke ass who could not afford the 300kilo min order and sent me some free samples with free shipping. 

I used 22 gallons in Maine and the plants got over 3 pounds a piece. The base stems of the NL had ridges that where about 8 inches thick in diameter. I am in Mass which is a bit warmer though since the tubs are in the swamp water a bit I am hoping that will keep them a bit cooler. The bottoms of the 48 gallons have tiny 2mm holes (2 of them) in the bottom which helps them stay hydrated. In the sceme of a 100 pound harvest I would say the lack of lime might yield pounds more however like you said the pH of the nutes would need to be balanced. When growing hydro the pH steadily raises so I would be worrying about keeping it low. If a beginer was using garbage bags and gave the ladies to much nutes the pH would raise way up and yellow the plants while greatly effecting yeilds. I would not go above 300ppm of organics with out drainage if you fert every week for organics or 50ppm if using mined or synthetics. 

A friend had mentioned tarps under the plants to up the water content of the soil. The garbage bags would definatly aid in the watering. I remember carrying 7 gallons like you got up a hill from a swamp to my ladies in VT. Each 20 gallon dry would take a 5 gallons or so and it is hard work no doubt. The water system you have is a great idea if you dont have a water pump that a fire house attaches to. They move like a gallon a second very far. Thats if you want to carry the 60 pound beast in to the woods. Any ways (I ramble) I took an old camping pack and secured the 7 gallon to it so the wieght was on my shoulders. I only got one on there.

I think the thing to do you be put a reducer on a fire hose size water pump generator and have the extra pressure go back in to the stream. then slowly close them off to go the distance. I would think they would push water through a garden hose for kilometer, never tryed a reducer though. Imagine undrground heavy garden hose to the plant sites and just tap into the network from the stream.

Do you think upping the brix factor with simple carbohydrates of molasis or complex carbs from wheat ferments would compinsate for the limited microbes from the lime (calcium chloride)?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 9, 2007)

karmaxul said:


> I need to ad fungus myself still. I have coruolus versicolor spores which is the strain highest in scandium. Scandium is the element closest to an atomic weight of 46 which is what potassium should be. I have not added them though will next time. I got like 50 grams of spores from a friend in china who runs a shroom factory. She took pity on my broke ass who could not afford the 300kilo min order and sent me some free samples with free shipping.
> 
> I used 22 gallons in Maine and the plants got over 3 pounds a piece. The base stems of the NL had ridges that where about 8 inches thick in diameter. I am in Mass which is a bit warmer though since the tubs are in the swamp water a bit I am hoping that will keep them a bit cooler. The bottoms of the 48 gallons have tiny 2mm holes (2 of them) in the bottom which helps them stay hydrated. In the sceme of a 100 pound harvest I would say the lack of lime might yield pounds more however like you said the pH of the nutes would need to be balanced. When growing hydro the pH steadily raises so I would be worrying about keeping it low. If a beginer was using garbage bags and gave the ladies to much nutes the pH would raise way up and yellow the plants while greatly effecting yeilds. I would not go above 300ppm of organics with out drainage if you fert every week for organics or 50ppm if using mined or synthetics.
> 
> ...


I can only partially answer you now. The bags are mostly for a technique called "forcing." They have dranage holes as you can see in the video.

Pumps are out for me. the last time I used one, I lost 400k. Read the literature below.

*The Christening*​ 
*I*t was 1993. The location: an hour north of Kamloops in a semi-arid land known as Barrier. A wonderful place to grow dope.

Our projected take that year was a million plus. But big dreams die hard in the de facto realm of the grower. A stark truth that was about to bonk me straight on the head and leave me dazed - for the rest of my career.

The official name for the place was "The River Patch" because it sat nestled in a clearing a few meters from a snaking bend in the mighty Columbia River, miles from nowhere. Off an inactive logging road, on foot over kilometers of punishing terrain, impenetrable bug and leach infested swamps, treacherous portages, and thicket that left you gnashing your teeth in stinging pain and indignation over not being able to make a damned bit of headway. The newly initiated were rendered almost useless getting to the River Patch. When they finally arrived on site and plunked down to catch their breath, feet bleeding and blistered, forlorn was written all over their faces as they realized the excruciating work had not yet even begun. 

It was absolute hell getting there. Preparing yourself for it required a full game face and the acceptance you would be scraped, bruised, soaking wet and certainly ready for a nap by the time you arrived. I had my own name for this place, and would mutter it from time to time en route: The Hell Patch.
You could get to the Hell Patch by motorboat despite the pull of the river, but that risky mode of transportation was only used to bring in huge amounts of payload for growing. With illegal pot farming, hardship is your best insurance policy. The spot was super remote, but every spot has its Achilles heel, and this was no exception. The river was dotted with cabins every couple of kilometers. One cabin in particular was nestled at the top of the gorge around the river bend, just up from where we were growing. Even though it was out of sight, we suspected the water-filled gorge acted like a megaphone and any loud sounds we made would be funneled up and down the river.

Being heard by someone visiting the cabin was always a concern when we went in by boat. Consequently, we used the boat entry only during the week, late in the day, when there was less likelihood of anyone visiting.
The plot was only supposed to have one hundred holes. All plots should have no more than one hundred holes (to diversify) but we went in late, and, with illegal outdoor growing, things always get compromised in unsuspecting ways when you get behind the eight ball. 

So the spot ended up with four hundred holes, one hundred of which I dug myself in one day as the crew looked on in stunned amazement. I tore up thick roots and dug huge 3x3 holes all day long without a break. By the end of that first day, my forearms had seized from swinging the pickaxe, and my fingers were so stiff and cramped up I could no longer grip. They hadn&#8217;t yet devised the name Brown Dirt Warrior, but they would. 

And with every hole I dug, every shovel full of hard won dirt, that Achilles&#8217; heel cabin gnawed on my mind like flesh-eating disease. My biggest concern, was that the plot was now too big to water by hand, so we had to bring in motorized pumps. Loud pumps.
That year, many growers came and went on Hell Patch; in fact, we used it as a litmus test to see if the help had "the right stuff". If you got to Hell Patch and did an honest day&#8217;s work, you gained instant respect and were welcomed into the "brotherhood of the guerrilla".

By mid-summer, the plants on Hell Patch had grown to six feet tall. Our conservative estimate on this strain was a thousand bucks per plant if they reached maturity, which added up to four hundred thousand bucks. 
The anticipation was palpable as we approached the opening to the Patch after two weeks away, bristling with excitement over how big the plants might have grown. When we broke into the opening and saw them, still there and much bigger, a self-satisfied euphoria swept over us. The mood elevated instantly; smiling eyes and glistening faces roamed the patch for the initial inspection, the fun time we got to observe and enjoy. Then we got to work, pumped and enthused, the promise of a bumper crop coursing through our veins, feeding the adrenalin rush. 

After all that punishing work throughout the seasons, it was indeed a thing of beauty to arrive at the Patch and see what amounted to a Christmas tree farm of maturing, high-grade marijuana, worth hundreds of thousands of dollars.

Fall snuck up on us like a caravan of nomadic thieves and, before we knew it, leaves were crunching underfoot and breaths were steamy. The promise of harvest lingered in the back of our minds in a place we dared not linger, lest the fates intervene and snatch it all away with cold indifference. I&#8217;d always been told not to count my chickens before they hatched, but a glistening black Heritage Soft Tail all covered in chrome danced across my mind to mask the pain about to be endured on Hell Patch.
It was our last day in before harvest and we had to go in to inspect and gather supplies. The river, low from a dry summer, had formed lots of mud holes to negotiate off the banks where the woods were just too thick to hike. My feet were covered in muck from my boots being sucked off again and again, and my legs ached from the heavy trudging. By the time we got on patch, I was sticky with dried sweat, soaked from head to toe with swamp water, covered in blood-sucking leaches, bug-bitten - and spent.

The first signature plant signals you are on patch. Entering the plot, it didn&#8217;t immediately register in my mind that it wasn&#8216;t there. Then I noticed the empty hole. I checked my bearings to ensure I was in the right place. Stunned, I went to the next empty hole. Scurrying into the patch, I stopped dead. All that was visible was a huge, open swath where the marijuana had been. 
One of the crew yelled out what no one else wanted to hear - a blood-curdling "IT&#8217;S FUCKIN&#8217; GONE!" One of the tougher guys in the crew began to whimper, and I looked over to see him shaking his head and beating his fist into a rotted stump. Slowly and stiffly, I planted myself and exhaled, too stunned to swat away the giant mosquitoes gorging on my face. I looked around at this now violated space, which once had held such sanctity, and thought about my punishing year here. "Why was I doing this," I pondered, "subjecting myself to such a ridiculous crapshoot?" 

There would be some serious soul-searching done before the year was out. Everything had changed. But it would be getting dark soon. No point staying in this godforsaken place.


----------



## weediscool (Jul 9, 2007)

cool story. which one of your crew left the country after your plants worth almost half a mil turned out to be missing. inside job. i hope you killed someone.


----------



## karmaxul (Jul 9, 2007)

I feel your pain man. I went through a similar experience in 2002 though I was robbed by the partner I had setup. He stole my half, 285 pounds, of NL and AK47. Turns out this St. Micheals college student in Burlinton VT, Cori Costello (who has places around Burke Mountain NH and Rangely Maine (Lincoln Pond) was well connected with billionares in the state and long story short I lost my 100 acre farm, rotti Ali and was run out of the state by the family owning the largest construction company, Carrol's and the state police. Lost many friends who found it profitable to stab me and the back and a close grower friend Andrew Delregno who turned up dead a couple months after moving the plants up. After I was raided in Winsted CT a year and a half ago with 100 mothers I am hoping this will be different brother.


----------



## shiman51 (Jul 9, 2007)

Mr Browndirtwarrior, I salute you and your grow. I am not the warrior you are by any stretch of the imagination but certainly share your love for the work. I wish you many more years of success and happiness. I am anxiously awaiting the rest of the vids.


----------



## gezzy da snowman (Jul 9, 2007)

u got balls man


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 9, 2007)

I must of missed it. Gone how? Stolen?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 10, 2007)

weediscool said:


> cool story. which one of your crew left the country after your plants worth almost half a mil turned out to be missing. inside job. i hope you killed someone.


check out the movie version...

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 10, 2007)

karmaxul said:


> I feel your pain man. I went through a similar experience in 2002 though I was robbed by the partner I had setup. He stole my half, 285 pounds, of NL and AK47. Turns out this St. Micheals college student in Burlinton VT, Cori Costello (who has places around Burke Mountain NH and Rangely Maine (Lincoln Pond) was well connected with billionares in the state and long story short I lost my 100 acre farm, rotti Ali and was run out of the state by the family owning the largest construction company, Carrol's and the state police. Lost many friends who found it profitable to stab me and the back and a close grower friend Andrew Delregno who turned up dead a couple months after moving the plants up. After I was raided in Winsted CT a year and a half ago with 100 mothers I am hoping this will be different brother.


...Of all the ways you can get taken out, by far the most heartbreaking is by your fellow man.


----------



## Ice3xd (Jul 12, 2007)

where can i find that song


----------



## alexalex132 (Jul 12, 2007)

I saw your video from grasscity, I almost thought you got busted somehow because it said you hadn't made any posts and I thought I saw a headline on the news about a drug bust. But I'm glad to hear that your still here. Real nice video and grow too. Can't wait until the next video...

-Alex


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

alexalex132 said:


> I saw your video from grasscity, I almost thought you got busted somehow because it said you hadn't made any posts and I thought I saw a headline on the news about a drug bust. But I'm glad to hear that your still here. Real nice video and grow too. Can't wait until the next video...
> 
> -Alex


Still kicken' bud, stay tuned!


----------



## Shook (Jul 13, 2007)

Brown dirt, i have the utmost respect for you, plain and simple as that, i respect you more then a lot people, GOOD WORK! i too am from b.c. and am just starting out as a grower, but i have good connections of people growing, i hope to start doing what you doing as soon as i can, i think its the biggest bullshit in the world for a guy to take your crop, i guess there really is no honour among thieves... sad... but anyways great vid, ill add you in youtube if i can, my account name is weird because my old one got deleted, but twenty years of experience, probably most experienced person on this site and let me be the first to say "i give you props for this"


----------



## Sabud (Jul 13, 2007)

The year was 1990
Canada
Ozark Banyard or OzBan for short the place was called.

There were 15 of us. A crew less than 20 was all we needed.....

145 , 5.5 ft tall marijuana plants grown.

Harvested Amount .....Unknown

We slaved for a years worth of profit climbing the mountain to get behind our vast valley that was hidden by skyscrapper trees that no helicopter could penatrate.

Come around October, a frost is coming. the Leaves turning brown.... Its harvesting time.

14 of us hiked to the location...... Jimmy the 15th was on vacation in new york...



When we arrived at the valley 145 plants of marijuana were gone. harvested and the remaining stocks and leaves skattered about and destroyed. It was chaotic , and heart breaking. We knew who had done it. and there was nothing we could do but put away shame, and walk away.

10 years later Jimmy (last name out for clasification) was killed in a car acident, the other driver was Steve....refered to as BucketHead Steve... we still believe it wasnt an accident.


So i feel your pain drt warrior. ive been there. and its hurtfull. but you havent given up. if i cold find a location like that id revive justice. but here in the sunshine state on the west coast. no such places exist atleast that i see.

Live the dream of working to grow and in the end your labor is paid off.... Solo may be hard work but you get more to yourself, more if you wana sell and if you pick a good location and people shut there traps. the only one who gets double crossed is urself if u told people about it cause only u know about ur secret


----------



## karmaxul (Jul 14, 2007)

Security has cameras that connect to cell phone and are motion sensitive. You will need to council a battery and this is the hardest part though after digging all those plant holes it should not be much of an issue. Any motion that is detected will send the images to you via email. Might set your mind at ease a bit this year. I believe they were 200 the last time I was speaking with the owner of the company.

May need to add an external antenna if you are real far out.


----------



## Gettinkrunkd (Jul 14, 2007)

im dying here bro, waiting for the next vid!


----------



## joegreen (Jul 14, 2007)

Goodgoollaby goo, keep them coming


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 15, 2007)

Gettinkrunkd said:


> im dying here bro, waiting for the next vid!


Trying to get my legs here guys, Episode two is almost ready. The logistics and workload are brutal. try growing 200k and produce a competent movie about it also -- plus sit down here and promote it. And I'm essentially a one man electrical band -- write, edit, shoot, produce, star, post produce...you get the picture. The only thing I don't do is the music.


----------



## madcow (Jul 15, 2007)

your a god among men!!keep it up.


----------



## Slickness420 (Jul 15, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> The only thing I don't do is the music.


 
Speaking of music, where can i download that song? It's very catchy.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 16, 2007)

madcow said:


> your a god among men!!keep it up.


....But I'm NOTHIN' without you guys behind me. Please tell all your pot friends to watch. Another episode goes up this week to total 200k worth the triple A. Watch me fight tooth and nail to keep it from the powers that be in the de facto realm of the grower.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 16, 2007)

Shook said:


> Brown dirt, i have the utmost respect for you, plain and simple as that, i respect you more then a lot people, GOOD WORK! i too am from b.c. and am just starting out as a grower, but i have good connections of people growing, i hope to start doing what you doing as soon as i can, i think its the biggest bullshit in the world for a guy to take your crop, i guess there really is no honour among thieves... sad... but anyways great vid, ill add you in youtube if i can, my account name is weird because my old one got deleted, but twenty years of experience, probably most experienced person on this site and let me be the first to say "i give you props for this"


Get the word out. This is gonna get good.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 16, 2007)

Slickness420 said:


> Speaking of music, where can i download that song? It's very catchy.


An mp3 to anyone who gets 10 guys to watch the video. And I know....it's easy to fudge someting like that by making up accounts. But you're my peeps and I just gotta trust y'all.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 16, 2007)

For those of you who enjoy reading, I've done a series of short stories about my adventures in the growing trade that span over a quarter century. I'm posting one on myspace every time I post a video, but you guys have been so kind and supportive that I feel compelled to give you an exclusive in here...

*Forward​*​*A*t an age when time was on our side, innocence was still intact, and we were sucking the marrow out of life voraciously, we hit the Sea To Sky Highway. The year was 1990, and I had become sickened by conformity, the legal system, and the status quo. So I was becoming an outdoor pot farmer.

Heading north, the snow-crested glaciers of the Tantalus Range regally scraped the heavens as the broken islands of Howe Sound inlet unabashedly gave way to glistening emerald waters against a backdrop of the bluest sky. It seemed as though even the most hardened of souls gazing upon this arresting beauty would have to ponder what nature had bestowed upon on the South Coast of British Columbia, Canada. That this was the setting of our illegal enterprise seemed antithetical and absurd; living in one of the freest, most beautiful places in the world, we were trying to make it even freer through in-your-face boldness and audacity -- because we believed it was our rightto grow our herb.

And how could I have known at the end of that first day, that I would feel more free and alive doing this than I had ever felt before? I fell to my knees at the foot of a cascading waterfall, as if paying homage to a newfound god, dunking my sweaty head into the icy glacial runoff to sooth the exhaustion I felt after planting marijuana in the sweltering heat all day. This act of defiance would be my calling - the beginning of an odyssey that would carry me through a major chapter of my life and a rendezvous with legal history. 
I had no way of anticipating in those early days that I was at the headwaters of a great marijuana legalization movement. For perhaps the most profound and curious aspect of the marijuana plant is not the controversy over its psychoactive properties and purported social ills, but the way it has become so symbolic and emblematic of our civil liberties and individual rights and freedoms.


*Adventures In The Growing Trade *arose from a will to politicize the plight of the pot grower and to incite dialogue and debate over whether or not it should be deemed illegal to grow, smoke, or sell marijuana. Indeed, the central core of this collection of short stories, the source of all the drama and conflict, resides in one fundamental truth: none of these stories would have materialized had I simply been able to step into my back yard and plant my seeds legally.

If you believe the statistics, the majority of citizens of the free world want marijuana decriminalized at the very least; and approaching 50% (at least in this country) want it totally legalized and regulated. I am with that 50%. Marijuana legalization has always been a hot-button issue, with the so-called "war" on marijuana raging in the United States and, to a lesser degree, in Canada, the UK and various other countries. But the greatest casualties of this phony war -- the frontline soldiers -- are vilified for growing marijuana, some convicted as criminals and sentenced to jail time, their records scarred forever. This must stop!

These stories are spun from the silk of my days in the bush, as I dreamt of a time when I could, indeed, just grow my weed in the safety of my backyard and plant legally - no longer vilified, no longer forced to suffer the indignities bestowed upon my kind, freed from the strictures of antiquated, draconian precepts. 

I wont go into a long dissertation on the virtues of legalizing marijuana. Ill simply tell my stories and let you draw your own conclusions.

In certain circles, I am known as the Brown Dirt Warrior. Aptly named? You be the judge.

Enjoy!


Dedication​ 
​_to all who have been persecuted or prosecuted for growing marijuana ​
​ 
_


----------



## purplehaze10 (Jul 16, 2007)

lol holy shit efff going to the gym, workout and growpot?!?! fuck yeah!!


----------



## madcow (Jul 16, 2007)

I want to read more.that gave me goose bumps,for real.You are an inspiration to me and I wish to one day be as free as you.all I can say is wow!I'll try to find your myspace page I'm sure it wont be hard.


----------



## madcow (Jul 16, 2007)

well I can't find your myspace,could be cause i know nothing about myspace or cause I don't know what to look for.lol....maybe post a link?thx


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 16, 2007)

here you go madcow...

www.myspace.com/browndirtwarrior


----------



## madcow (Jul 16, 2007)

thank you!!!!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 16, 2007)

*​*​​*S*itting on the bank of the swamp on a soft clump of pine needles, I gazed transfixed at the miracle unfolding in front of me. The soft rays of early October sunlight enveloped the mosquitoes in an ethereal glow as they danced an aerial ballet. The wetland sky seemed like a living chandelier dripping with diamonds, as these insects swung in random crescendos, millions of them, making contact, free-falling, then climbing with a swoop to do it again in their mating dance. A week or two earlier, I mused, these insects relatives likely gorged on my blood as I worked the patch. Now they were providing me with the most exquisite performance, courtesy of Mother Nature. The profundity of the interconnectedness of all living things washed over me and I felt a strong sense of the sacred. 

My apprenticeship, that thirty-two day stint in the woods, was full of moments like those, as I tended the crop in the mornings with the Z-Man, then went off to commune with nature.

The Z-man was our enforcer on the crop. With a stolen black colt .45 which he kept under a log, he was a 5'6, 265-lb. black man with a shaved head, earring, tattoos, a degree in philosophy, and a penchant for old Tom Jones records. We were the two new guys, elected to guard the crop and see it to the finish.

With nothing else to do after the day's round of checking on and maintaining 600,000 dollars worth of pot, I nestled into the routine of taking the Z-Man trout fishing. To this day, that indelible impression remains etched in my mind. That big black man, looking like a biker bar bouncer, holding a delicate little trout rod, intently practicing the intricate art of brook trout fishing. With a dancing rod tip and taut line, his reel whizzing, hed glance at me for approval with a yelp of exhilaration. His child-like glee at being rewarded for his patience made me wonder if hed have the persona he had if hed experienced this rite of passage as a boy. 

On cool October nights, in the glow of lamplight, the Z-Man and I drank tea and hot chocolate, talked philosophy and listened uneasily as, occasionally, a huge, ancient tree cracked in the distance and fell with a thunderous boom that echoed through the wilderness in the blackness of the night.

What a joy it was, watching this man of such stark contrasts discover simple pleasures long lost to him in the concrete jungle. That stay in the bush taught me a lot about human potential and the complexity of self, how we often tend to preconceive and label people based on appearance.
Those thirty-two days in the woods changed me. And I know they changed the Z- Man. It forced us to look inward and reflect, to look at each other simply as fellow men, to do what we do far too little of in the hustle and bustle of our lives - get to know the real person behind the protective veneer. The natural world does that; it forces you to focus inward on the real and essential. 

I would need that grounding. I was about to leave the woods after a month without so much as a hot shower, carrying a suitcase filled with enough money to afford me any creature comfort.


----------



## Arrid (Jul 17, 2007)

Just one word. Wow.

I'm jealous of you Americans [or in this case Canadian?] with your big open spaces and your big....woods?

Here in lil ole Britain it's a bit difficult to find a place like that. 

*runs off to find moving money*


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Jul 17, 2007)

im with ya on that one arrid


----------



## madcow (Jul 17, 2007)

brother you'll have a best selling novel some day,you probably already have one with your collection of short stories.I know I'd buy it.keep it up man, I love the way you write.You have a unique style and that sets you apart from rest of the so called norm....once again wow!!


----------



## Beaner (Jul 17, 2007)

wow, reading your work is a joy, your a really good writer, and youve just inspired me to go hike out and finally check on my plants.


----------



## Shook (Jul 17, 2007)

hes a writer, movie maker and a pot grower, hes a triple threat! anyways ya good writing, i liked the first one the best tho, your movies are just as good if not better then your writing.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 18, 2007)

...and 200k is in!


----------



## Arrid (Jul 18, 2007)

you're a *grow god*.


----------



## madcow (Jul 18, 2007)

very nice keep it up.keep the vids & short stories coming.we can all learn from you just watching your vids is educational and inspirational I love your work.I plan on moving to B.C. one day or southern Alberta to do what you do.I hope to one day meet you and shake your hand & puff back a big one.keep it up and I wish you all the luck in the world!!!


----------



## karmaxul (Jul 18, 2007)

Looks like so much fun man.


----------



## alexalex132 (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice, another sweet video. Great job.

-Alex


----------



## Shook (Jul 18, 2007)

great 2nd vid!


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Jul 18, 2007)

crap theres a 2nd vid. right i goitta watch this now lol


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Jul 18, 2007)

wow. man this is great. looks like hard work but will pay off at the end!


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 18, 2007)

When will the video be on this sight.

Nevermind, I just watched it.


----------



## cali-high (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG..im speechless very nice. love how you do things great vids.


but im still not convinced BC pot is better then us pot.

like we came up with 

Purple Haze

TrainWreck

White Widow

Skunk

Blueberry

Grand Daddy Purple


we put up a good fight. theyres so many to name its insane. but thats a debate that will never end


----------



## karmaxul (Jul 18, 2007)

Cali I see the strains and seems you are close by to me. Careful of some of the trainwreck crew they are in with the dea on pills as well.

I dig the pots man. I try and keep one at my place so I know when I need to water them. Any idea if I can swap out a rearend on a pick up that does not have 4 wheel with one that does? I need to sup up my current pickup to expand my options.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 19, 2007)

karmaxul said:


> Looks like so much fun man.


yeah, and it only hurts when I laugh...


----------



## DJ720 (Jul 24, 2007)

cali-high said:


> OMG..im speechless very nice. love how you do things great vids.
> 
> 
> but im still not convinced BC pot is better then us pot.
> ...


only an American would say this, eh!
ya ya'll are the best, haha!


----------



## karmaxul (Jul 25, 2007)

Laughing aint no good for ya anyways.


----------



## LURP (Jul 25, 2007)

Mad skillz


----------



## madcow (Jul 26, 2007)

Blazing ganja blazing ganjaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## kylej608 (Jul 26, 2007)

madcow said:


> Blazing ganja blazing ganjaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


lmao what are the name of all those songs?


----------



## madcow (Jul 26, 2007)

I know the name of the song and artist in the trailer video.it's copperhead road by Steve earl.the other songs are cooler.


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 27, 2007)

Sabud said:


> The year was 1990
> Canada
> Ozark Banyard or OzBan for short the place was called.
> 
> ...


thats a bunch of bs. if you were that experienced in growing you wouldent have pm'd me with a bunch of noob questions that were already anwsered in the grow faq.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 27, 2007)

Pleae guys, let's keep the tone in the brotherhood of the gueirrilla. United we stand


----------



## madcow (Jul 27, 2007)

for real don't be an ass...toK3s,no one would ever pm you lol.


----------



## Slickness420 (Jul 27, 2007)

I got a question, if I got the ten people to be your friends on youtube, would i get all your songs?


----------



## Arrid (Jul 27, 2007)

who gives a shit.
Just chill winston!!!!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 28, 2007)

Slickness420 said:


> I got a question, if I got the ten people to be your friends on youtube, would i get all your songs?


Absolutely. Have them send me a message mentioning slickness 420 so we know you referred them. Please don't have them list it as an open comment on the page.

Cheer!


----------



## timfbmx (Jul 28, 2007)

wow you really bust your ass lugging soil to your spot and everything! I wish I would have maybe my plants on my mountain grow would of got bigger. But thats ok I got a monster 5ft bush in my backyard lol


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 28, 2007)

madcow said:


> for real don't be an ass...toK3s,no one would ever pm you lol.


you dont even know stfu


----------



## Shook (Jul 28, 2007)

We want more movies!!!


----------



## alexalex132 (Jul 28, 2007)

Give him time, they'll come. Like he said, he does everything on his own...

-Alex


----------



## Slickness420 (Jul 29, 2007)

Yea, the movies are bad ass. None of my friends are registered on youtube yet, but when I showed them the movies, they were impressed. Nice job.


----------



## madcow (Aug 11, 2007)

this thread belongs on the first page at all times !!! 

blazing ganja blazing ganja!!


----------



## RASCALONE (Aug 11, 2007)

nice,fucken nice!!!!!(blazing ganja)


----------



## clam5000 (Aug 11, 2007)

Great video I am also Canadian on the opposite coast.What strains are you growing?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Aug 11, 2007)

clam5000 said:


> Great video I am also Canadian on the opposite coast.What strains are you growing?


 
...All private stock


----------



## clam5000 (Aug 11, 2007)

Ok just looking for a good strain to grow outdoors next year.


----------



## inbudwetrust (Aug 11, 2007)

You are a truly talented writer BD. I dont know how to describe the feeling I got after reading this. It almost brought tears to my eyes because I really yearn to be outdoors and find myself like you did. Fuck man I feel the pressures of california life everyday,"fast, make money, be the cool guy, drive the bad ass car, all this is bull shit. I am totally over this. Sick of it. Ready to just say fuck it and try something. You helped me see some things that I had forgotten BD. Thanks man, appreciate it.



browndirtwarrior said:


> *S*itting on the bank of the swamp on a soft clump of pine needles, I gazed transfixed at the miracle unfolding in front of me. The soft rays of early October sunlight enveloped the mosquitoes in an ethereal glow as they danced an aerial ballet. The wetland sky seemed like a living chandelier dripping with diamonds, as these insects swung in random crescendos, millions of them, making contact, free-falling, then climbing with a swoop to do it again in their mating dance. A week or two earlier, I mused, these insects relatives likely gorged on my blood as I worked the patch. Now they were providing me with the most exquisite performance, courtesy of Mother Nature. The profundity of the interconnectedness of all living things washed over me and I felt a strong sense of the sacred.
> 
> My apprenticeship, that thirty-two day stint in the woods, was full of moments like those, as I tended the crop in the mornings with the Z-Man, then went off to commune with nature.
> 
> ...


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Aug 12, 2007)

inbudwetrust said:


> You are a truly talented writer BD. I dont know how to describe the feeling I got after reading this. It almost brought tears to my eyes because I really yearn to be outdoors and find myself like you did. Fuck man I feel the pressures of california life everyday,"fast, make money, be the cool guy, drive the bad ass car, all this is bull shit. I am totally over this. Sick of it. Ready to just say fuck it and try something. You helped me see some things that I had forgotten BD. Thanks man, appreciate it.


 
Comments like that make an artist's life worth while. It validates the work and all I do. Thank you very, very much for that. Those emotions are far more than I could ever have hoped to evoke in my readership. You have no idea the mileage I get out of comments like that. They drive me forward and compel me to do great works. 

Two new episodes coming up in the movie within a day or two...


----------



## kylej608 (Aug 12, 2007)

alright ill be looking forward to watching them! your my main inspiration for my 1000+ grow next year


----------



## madcow (Aug 12, 2007)

In BDW we trust!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Aug 13, 2007)

kylej608 said:


> alright ill be looking forward to watching them! your my main inspiration for my 1000+ grow next year


...hit 'em between the eyes my friend!


----------



## madcow (Aug 16, 2007)

thats a lot of plants kyle...need some help??


----------



## fabizpwn (Aug 16, 2007)

kylej608 said:


> alright ill be looking forward to watching them! your my main inspiration for my 1000+ grow next year


good luck with that, looks like youll be spending a whole summer with your crop, lol get a gun and pitch a tent, thats how the mexicans around here do it.


----------



## fabizpwn (Aug 16, 2007)

btw, browndirt is the DEA!!!!! thats all i have to say about this, i wont mention it again.


----------



## inbudwetrust (Aug 17, 2007)

Big words, you sure you could back those up? My boy BD, or one of his rollitup Entourage will stomp you. Preferably me. Keep your dumb opinions to yourself, we never use those three letters on this site. Do me a favor and forget your login information.




fabizpwn said:


> btw, browndirt is the DEA!!!!! thats all i have to say about this, i wont mention it again.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Aug 17, 2007)

fabizpwn said:


> btw, browndirt is the DEA!!!!! thats all i have to say about this, i wont mention it again.


You know, of all the idiotic things I hear about my work, the height of stupidity has to be that I'm somehow the law trying to infiltrate growers. I mean, it shows a total disregard for how difficult it is to grow like that and make a film about it to boot. And, further to this .... how easy do they think it is to make art of this caliber? I'm not tooting my horn here, but you don't just go out and recruit a DEA agent who has competent filmmaking abilities. Hell, Hollywood has a hard enough time doing it -- look at all the bad films being made every year!

So someone should get off the crack -- it makes you too paranoid. I know it's hard to believe that I have come along and would do such and extraordinary thing. But believe it. I'm a crusader. I'm passionate about what we do and I want it legal. Don't break my heart with foolish accusations that have not been thought through. Leave that shit for the "other side" we are fighting against in this phony war. I could turn that around on you and call you a traitor. I think as the show unfolds a lot of people will be eating their words.

There are two more episodes coming at you in about a day or two here. And if you still think I am the DEA after you see what I put myself through, well, someone better call the men in the little white suits.


----------



## joedirt420 (Aug 17, 2007)

fabizpwn said:


> btw, browndirt is the DEA!!!!! thats all i have to say about this, i wont mention it again.



Sometimes a persons own guilt is shown through their accusations. Just something to think about.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Keep fighting the good fight Browndirt!! You are an inspiration to everyone on this forum.


----------



## boyzey (Aug 17, 2007)

not bad matey


----------



## sonofnothing (Aug 17, 2007)

inbudwetrust said:


> Big words, you sure you could back those up? My boy BD, or one of his rollitup Entourage will stomp you. Preferably me. Keep your dumb opinions to yourself, we never use those three letters on this site. Do me a favor and forget your login information.


WORD!!

hey, BDW... i'll buy a cd from you. that blazing ganja song was the SHITTTT. 
amazing videos, you inspire me to make something like thisi myself. but my guerilla grow is not that involved.. i still did a SHITLOAD of hiking up this huge ass rock covered hill with bags of soil, buckets of water, etc... your vids make me feel like im in the woods with you... respect man!!!

[ps - i subscribed to your youtube account [sonofnothing]]


----------



## paul-mc (Aug 17, 2007)

great job man keep it up. u wanna make sure none of them deer eat ur bud. haha.


----------



## madcow (Aug 17, 2007)

fabizpwn said:


> btw, browndirt is the DEA!!!!! thats all i have to say about this, i wont mention it again.



ha ha someones jealous of BDW huge kick ass grow.keep it up BD were fighting for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 17, 2007)

I would have to say that I am impressed. The only thing I question is if this is your love and passion, why do you keep talking about how much money you make from it? Don't get me wrong I respect what you're doing but for someone as philosophical as you may sound, I would think its a passion and not about money? So I ask you this..........What is it to you?


----------



## gotdamunchies (Aug 17, 2007)

Liked the vid...but I was wondering how hard would it really be for law enforcement to find out who this is? How many old chevys could there be that match that year and color, with BC tags (at least I thought I saw BC tags). Finding the grow site would for sure be alot more difficult, or next to impossible. Having a forum like this site to share photos and pick each others brains is priceless, but I for sure wouldnt let "The Man" see pictures of where I live or what I drive...just stoned and maybe a little paranoid for ya bro...cant wait for the next installment anyway....Good Luck!!!


----------



## RASCALONE (Aug 18, 2007)

fabizpwn said:


> btw, browndirt is the DEA!!!!! thats all i have to say about this, i wont mention it again.


should ban this fool for even saying some retarded shit.......and all i have to say about this,and i wont mention this again...WHAT A DICK!!!!!


----------



## fabizpwn (Aug 18, 2007)

so much sarcasm when i say DEA, BDW is basically the same person i am with a geological differance. cant take a joke, suk my dik, ban me. you think im here to LEARN how to grow dope, ive been doing it for years. the facts are i know what to do, an when to do it, im just trying to have a little fun here, so flame me, ill be laughing when youre asking why your plants are still vegging in october.


----------



## fabizpwn (Aug 18, 2007)

inbudwetrust said:


> Big words, you sure you could back those up? My boy BD, or one of his rollitup Entourage will stomp you. Preferably me. Keep your dumb opinions to yourself, we never use those three letters on this site. Do me a favor and forget your login information.


your BOY bd????? i laff, you dont KNOW this guy...why dont you try to suck some more dick FAGGOT FUCK


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

Say mothafuckin WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Aug 18, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> I would have to say that I am impressed. The only thing I question is if this is your love and passion, why do you keep talking about how much money you make from it? Don't get me wrong I respect what you're doing but for someone as philosophical as you may sound, I would think its a passion and not about money? So I ask you this..........What is it to you?


This is a very good question, but naive at the same time. Farming is a labor of love. You do it for the experience and the reward of a bountiful harvest -- because that means you were a success. And what is wrong with excelling at what you do? It's like writing and filmmaking or any art. I do it as a passion and that passion comes through in the work. But not only is it a passion ...it's a livelihood as well. Reward is just the residual effect of a job well done.

But the deeper side if your question, has to do with art, "aesthetic correlatives" (as I call them), and the conventions of classical story structure. All I can say, is trust the process and get caught up in what I am crafting if it rings true as it unfolds.

Let me try this: If I stood to make 200 dollars versus 200,000 would the stakes be the same? If I were an amateur doing this and just starting out versus 20 years experience and STILL having great difficulty, would you be as involved? If the filmmaking were sub standard and I were clearly just some guy with a handheld camcorder slapping a video blog together of my experimental grow that clearly looks doomed to failure, would it compel you and draw you in? 

I had a guy the other day message me and say: "There's no way that's 200k you planted." But what buddy doesn't understand, is the medium and its limitations. Just because he doesnt see every single plant going in, he thinks there is only so much there. But you have to make editing choices in the 5 minute framework I work. Showing every plant and me planting it, would eat up the show. And as cool as all that mj is, you can't hold an audience for 90 minutes just planting and tending to mj. 

What I am saying is, criticizing elements of the show this early, is kind of like gabbing an elephant with a blindfold on (when you've never seen an entire elephant before) and questioning the anatomy of the overall animal. Only when you remove the metaphorical blindfold do you go... "AW! I SEE!"


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Aug 18, 2007)

gotdamunchies said:


> Liked the vid...but I was wondering how hard would it really be for law enforcement to find out who this is? How many old chevys could there be that match that year and color, with BC tags (at least I thought I saw BC tags). Finding the grow site would for sure be alot more difficult, or next to impossible. Having a forum like this site to share photos and pick each others brains is priceless, but I for sure wouldnt let "The Man" see pictures of where I live or what I drive...just stoned and maybe a little paranoid for ya bro...cant wait for the next installment anyway....Good Luck!!!


A magician never gives away his tricks.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Aug 18, 2007)

fabizpwn said:


> so much sarcasm when i say DEA, BDW is basically the same person i am with a geological differance. cant take a joke, suk my dik, ban me. you think im here to LEARN how to grow dope, ive been doing it for years. the facts are i know what to do, an when to do it, im just trying to have a little fun here, so flame me, ill be laughing when youre asking why your plants are still vegging in october.


See, now this saddens me. I wanted this tread to be an instrument to unite us. Now it's darkened with this kind of stuff. I've got nothing against you bro. Peace. You're one of us. But I can also respect these guy getting behind me and getting their backs up over your statements. Watch the show as it unfolds, have fun, and if you are an outdoor grower, reflect.

You guys are my peeps. And I'm happy to take a portion of my crazy day, come in here, answer your questions, and maybe entertain you a little bit with my work. But if this thread continues in this manner, I'll have to practice the ninja skills Ive honed so well over the years  and disappear.


----------



## Beaner (Aug 18, 2007)

lougrew???? lol jk


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> This is a very good question, but naive at the same time. Farming is a labor of love. You do it for the experience and the reward of a bountiful harvest -- because that means you were a success. And what is wrong with excelling at what you do? It's like writing and filmmaking or any art. I do it as a passion and that passion comes through in the work. But not only is it a passion ...it's a livelihood as well. Reward is just the residual effect of a job well done.
> 
> But the deeper side if your question, has to do with art, "aesthetic correlatives" (as I call them), and the conventions of classical story structure. All I can say, is trust the process and get caught up in what I am crafting if it rings true as it unfolds.
> 
> ...


So if it was a nonprofitable business, would you still be doing it? I speak for myself when I say this but as for me, money is irrelevant. I understand your hard work and labor pays off, whatever floats your boat bro, but when I have a passion for something money isn't what is important to me. Take for instance hobbies such as collecting baseball cards or what not(and I do) I have prolly hell of a shitload of money in cards but I never think about profiting off of them......All i am saying is I dont know if what draws you towards growing is the money or just the passion. So when you write these big philosophical novelty's that my stoner mind cant comprehend, Im not understanding you.......and as far as experience, Weed is exactly what it is...a Weed!! Now I dont care if you have 30, or 1 year experience, as long as the plant is kept from dying, then you're doing alright. It doesn't take a genius to grow budz, we all know that. In fact marijuana is actually a hard plant to kill, you would have to be a total first tymer to not be able to do it....So with all your experience are you saying you grow better Dank than myself or what is it....This is not an attempt to knock what you are doing, Im just having a hard time understanding what you are about...enlighten me please?


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

And as far as criticizing the elements of the show early.....Who me? Clearly what is the end result............You standing there with 200k worth of budz? Or is there something I am missing here?


----------



## fabizpwn (Aug 18, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> See, now this saddens me. I wanted this tread to be an instrument to unite us. Now it's darkened with this kind of stuff. I've got nothing against you bro. Peace. You're one of us. But I can also respect these guy getting behind me and getting their backs up over your statements. Watch the show as it unfolds, have fun, and if you are an outdoor grower, reflect.
> 
> You guys are my peeps. And I'm happy to take a portion of my crazy day, come in here, answer your questions, and maybe entertain you a little bit with my work. But if this thread continues in this manner, I'll have to practice the ninja skills Ive honed so well over the years  and disappear.




what youre doing is a cool thing, im not doggin you in the least. i was just having a little fun but i guess some people are soft and cant take a joke. i enjoy what youre doing here like most the other people. good luck with the crop, hope mother nature is being kind to you like she has been to me.


----------



## fabizpwn (Aug 18, 2007)

im also kind of curious, you grow 200k of dope in 1 outdoor season, about how many plants is that?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 19, 2007)

I luv the thread and always luv checkin in on it as its very interesting from many prospectives, but I do have to add as of late for anyone who doesnt know.Any person who uses the word "dope" to refer to weed, marijunana, gamja or such is at least 90% likely to be law enforcement, retired law enforcement, or working with law enforcement so for those who like to stay safe avoid any poster who would e so law enforcement lame to use the word dope as thye are taught in training.Keep on teuckin BDW and avoid the "dope" police lol


----------



## kylej608 (Aug 19, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> I luv the thread and always luv checkin in on it as its very interesting from many prospectives, but I do have to add as of late for anyone who doesnt know.Any person who uses the word "dope" to refer to weed, marijunana, gamja or such is at least 90% likely to be law enforcement, retired law enforcement, or working with law enforcement so for those who like to stay safe avoid any poster who would e so law enforcement lame to use the word dope as thye are taught in training.Keep on teuckin BDW and avoid the "dope" police lol


id agree i never hear anyone say that besides leo


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Aug 20, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> I luv the thread and always luv checkin in on it as its very interesting from many prospectives, but I do have to add as of late for anyone who doesnt know.Any person who uses the word "dope" to refer to weed, marijunana, gamja or such is at least 90% likely to be law enforcement, retired law enforcement, or working with law enforcement so for those who like to stay safe avoid any poster who would e so law enforcement lame to use the word dope as thye are taught in training.Keep on teuckin BDW and avoid the "dope" police lol


I used to kid with my old growing mentor about dope. We used to call mosquito spray "fly dope" in the bush. And every time he would ask for the fly dope, I'd go SHHHH!

I can't really pick up on the nuance in your writing -- whether or not you are serious about the cop thing by referring to my use of the word "dope" in one of my short stories. It was used with sarcasm.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2007)

back in the 70's, when i was a wee lad, my dad and i built model airplanes. everytime he said "hand me the dope" i would just laugh. i asked him why they called it dope. he said "because if you smell it that's what you will be". a dope.


keep up the good work my gwar looking friend.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 20, 2007)

He does resemble GWAR now that you mention it.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Aug 20, 2007)

Am I a cop or working with the cops in some elaborate plan to infiltrate pot growers? Post the chances here but include your rationale. No reason too stupid, no reason too clever. 

For example: I think there is a 99% chance you are not a cop because.... there are just easier ways to catch growers than to craft passionate short stories about the subject to awe them into dropping their guard and revealing themselves and their whole operation to you in PMs and email, or go into the field and produce broadcast standard films about the subject so thousands of growers will subscribe to your videos and you can befriend each and every one of them and somehow get their their information or their IP address and follow them around or put them under investigation. The dead ends, flakes, bull shiitters and red herrings would simply be overwhelming and it would be and incredibly wasteful scheme that not even the bush administration could dream up.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 20, 2007)

? What is it you're asking?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> ? What is it you're asking?



i think ......."play nice kiddies"..........


----------



## sonofnothing (Aug 21, 2007)

fabizpwn said:


> so much sarcasm when i say DEA, BDW is basically the same person i am with a geological differance. cant take a joke, suk my dik, ban me. you think im here to LEARN how to grow dope, ive been doing it for years. the facts are i know what to do, an when to do it, im just trying to have a little fun here, so flame me, ill be laughing when youre asking why your plants are still vegging in october.


first of all.. you flamed yourself with this lame ass post. you do resemble the man the way you project your thoughts through those words. 'suk my dik'.. "hey honey, does that sound ~internet lingo~ enough to you? you know, with just the k's?"

second of all, this is the outdoor section of the forum dude, and the plants will take their own course naturally outdoors. you can't mess that part up. if winter starts in january for somebody, it would be normal to be vegging in october. if their winter is like mine, they sex in late july-early august. 

they won't not sex due to lack of knowledge.
and you won't succeed in life for the same reason.


----------



## sonofnothing (Aug 21, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> And as far as criticizing the elements of the show early.....Who me? Clearly what is the end result............You standing there with 200k worth of budz? Or is there something I am missing here?


dude. why does this bother you so much? don't question it, just watch it.. or don't your choice. peace


----------



## Flytrap60 (Aug 21, 2007)

Your a sexy son of a bitch now arent you BDW lol.

I live in bc canda and am very inspired by your grow and hope to grow outside in the forest soon.

Thanks


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Aug 21, 2007)

Flytrap60 said:


> Your a sexy son of a bitch now arent you BDW lol.
> 
> I live in bc canda and am very inspired by your grow and hope to grow outside in the forest soon.
> 
> Thanks


Fabulous. Wanna work on a movie (LOL)?


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Aug 21, 2007)

is there a third vid yet?


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 21, 2007)

sonofnothing said:


> dude. why does this bother you so much? don't question it, just watch it.. or don't your choice. peace


It doesn't bother me at all, clearly I am just trying to have a better understanding of what this guy is about...Ive read what he posted and watched what he filmed numerous times, in fact Im sure their are many others who feel as I do.....Do I think He is something to worry about? Hell no, and if he was I wouldn't give a shit.....Now why is it that it bothers you that I want to know, he said he is here to answer questions, so Im gonna ask him, not swing from his nuts like yourself!!


----------



## Flytrap60 (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a hetic fast paced shitty coledge filled lifestyle, i only get to go to this forum about 1 hour a day, well thats actually my only non school internet time. I WANT TO DROP OUT lol. 

Stonned 

are there any good stoner wa lol i found 

NM


----------



## sonofnothing (Aug 22, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> so Im gonna ask him, not swing from his nuts like yourself!!



i'm not swinging from his nuts dude. but i think he's very talented. maybe a little too risky with the videos even, but i am thoroughly enjoying them. everyone just relax get stoned and love


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Aug 22, 2007)

MRbudsmoker said:


> is there a third vid yet?


I've got two coming off here. just got some hardware problems that I have to overcome. Stay tuned!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Aug 22, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> It doesn't bother me at all, clearly I am just trying to have a better understanding of what this guy is about...Ive read what he posted and watched what he filmed numerous times, in fact Im sure their are many others who feel as I do.....Do I think He is something to worry about? Hell no, and if he was I wouldn't give a shit.....Now why is it that it bothers you that I want to know, he said he is here to answer questions, so Im gonna ask him, not swing from his nuts like yourself!!


What you see is what you get, my friend. I don't really have the time to justify myself, what I am doing, or how I am doing it. I have to let the art speak for itself. I get hundreds of emails. Most positive. And I have to accept the fact that there will be detractors, doubters, neysayers ..and just plain jealous people. It's the law of averages. But I have to put my energy into those who like what I'm doing and are going to encourage me along this daunting road.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Aug 22, 2007)

sonofnothing said:


> i'm not swinging from his nuts dude. but i think he's very talented. maybe a little too risky with the videos even, but i am thoroughly enjoying them. everyone just relax get stoned and love


 
amen to that...


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 22, 2007)

Some peoples children...............


----------



## fabizpwn (Aug 22, 2007)

Flytrap60 said:


> I have a hetic fast paced shitty coledge filled lifestyle, i only get to go to this forum about 1 hour a day, well thats actually my only non school internet time. I WANT TO DROP OUT lol.
> 
> Stonned
> 
> ...



LOL, you might wanna drop out of that school anyways if you know what i mean.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 22, 2007)

I agree


----------



## sonofnothing (Aug 23, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> I agree


wut skool>


----------



## inbudwetrust (Aug 23, 2007)

shortbus? Coledge? Geez buddy. Must be a midwest school. haha j/k


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 23, 2007)

BDW no matter what people think, i like the way you write. I think you are talented. I also thought to myself would enforcement agencies be able to have an agent that is so talented. Doubt it. I think that what people find interesting about you is that you have given yourself completely over to your way of life. Most of us are caught up in the hustle and bustle of our everyday lives. Masking in our own lives what is perceived to be as villified, such as growing and smoking. When some read your writings it makes us take an introspective look at ourselves. What would it be like to drop our 9 to fives? I think you show us what could be possible enjoying hard work and committment to something we love. This may not be the case for all, but people see in you something they wish had in themselves. Thank you for your efforts on the front lines and writing very entertaining stuff.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> BDW no matter what people think, i like the way you write. I think you are talented. I also thought to myself would enforcement agencies be able to have an agent that is so talented. Doubt it. I think that what people find interesting about you is that you have given yourself completely over to your way of life. Most of us are caught up in the hustle and bustle of our everyday lives. Masking in our own lives what is perceived to be as villified, such as growing and smoking. When some read your writings it makes us take an introspective look at ourselves. What would it be like to drop our 9 to fives? I think you show us what could be possible enjoying hard work and committment to something we love. This may not be the case for all, but people see in you something they wish had in themselves. Thank you for your efforts on the front lines and writing very entertaining stuff.



what he said.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Aug 24, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> BDW no matter what people think, i like the way you write. I think you are talented. I also thought to myself would enforcement agencies be able to have an agent that is so talented. Doubt it. I think that what people find interesting about you is that you have given yourself completely over to your way of life. Most of us are caught up in the hustle and bustle of our everyday lives. Masking in our own lives what is perceived to be as villified, such as growing and smoking. When some read your writings it makes us take an introspective look at ourselves. What would it be like to drop our 9 to fives? I think you show us what could be possible enjoying hard work and committment to something we love. This may not be the case for all, but people see in you something they wish had in themselves. Thank you for your efforts on the front lines and writing very entertaining stuff.


Who is this guy? Have my people contact his people.

Buddy, just wait and see how prophetic this is!


----------



## MIKE JONES (Aug 24, 2007)

i liked your movie man, very inspirational!! your sense of humor is what makes it differnt than other grow videos, waiting for more


----------



## kylej608 (Aug 25, 2007)

hows the third vid coming along bdw?


----------



## RASCALONE (Aug 25, 2007)

we want more brown dirt warrior!getting inpatient,naw just kidding,shit,ill be watching,cant get enough of that gangster shit!!!!!!


----------



## karmaxul (Aug 26, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> BDW no matter what people think, i like the way you write. I think you are talented. I also thought to myself would enforcement agencies be able to have an agent that is so talented. Doubt it. I think that what people find interesting about you is that you have given yourself completely over to your way of life. Most of us are caught up in the hustle and bustle of our everyday lives. Masking in our own lives what is perceived to be as villified, such as growing and smoking. When some read your writings it makes us take an introspective look at ourselves. What would it be like to drop our 9 to fives? I think you show us what could be possible enjoying hard work and committment to something we love. This may not be the case for all, but people see in you something they wish had in themselves. Thank you for your efforts on the front lines and writing very entertaining stuff.


Being a grower is more then a 9 to 5. Its a 24 - 7. Thanks BDW for not only are you working hard, but you are working hard and making a difference in peoples lives. There is nothing better then bringing people happiness. The ones who do this, like your self, changing the tides to make the world a better place should truly be commended. For this I thank you.


----------



## simo193 (Aug 26, 2007)

you are truly inspiring, love all your movies keep up the good work


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Aug 26, 2007)

karmaxul said:


> Being a grower is more then a 9 to 5. Its a 24 - 7. Thanks BDW for not only are you working hard, but you are working hard and making a difference in peoples lives. There is nothing better then bringing people happiness. The ones who do this, like your self, changing the tides to make the world a better place should truly be commended. For this I thank you.


All I could ever hope for as an artist is to have a visceral effect on my viewers. And if they come away changed in some way? Wow. Thats powerful stuff. Pot growers are not criminals per se; they can be hard working , creative, thinking, feeling human beings with passion and integrity just like anyone else. We want to be respected. They dont have to like us. Just treat us like everyone else in the eyes of the law. Thats my message and my wish. Pot is pop culture, not counter culture. It's mainstream -- all walks of life indulge and in moderation it hurts NO ONE any more than booze or gambling do in moderation. Stop this phony fucking war already.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 26, 2007)

I could not agree any more!!!


----------



## vince420 (Aug 26, 2007)

i need help with cutting out the males the males look like little green eggs right? and i just cut them out with a razor blade or something? heres some picters.


----------



## karmaxul (Aug 27, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> All I could ever hope for as an artist is to have a visceral effect on my viewers. And if they come away changed in some way? Wow. Thats powerful stuff. Pot growers are not criminals per se; they can be hard working , creative, thinking, feeling human beings with passion and integrity just like anyone else. We want to be respected. They dont have to like us. Just treat us like everyone else in the eyes of the law. Thats my message and my wish. Pot is pop culture, not counter culture. It's mainstream -- all walks of life indulge and in moderation it hurts NO ONE any more than booze or gambling do in moderation. Stop this phony fucking war already.


I am not big into booze or gambling myself and feel cannabis is much safer then both. Booze is a solvent and well dissolves parts of your vitamins and brain chemicals which temporarily make me dumb. I have had alcohol poisoning a time or two and although I have never heard of anyone drinking them selves to death it can make one feel like crap. Gambling in my opinion makes people greedy. Seems the object is to be smarter then the other person and I am not into competition just growth. Seems most of the games are not designed to be fair. The only one that you can beat, if there are not magnets in the wheels (which is rare) is roulete though you need your own table and got to beat on 27 or 29 of the squares at a time to flip the game back on the casino. Then you dont beat on the numbers that were just hit and stuff. I had some time when I was growing in VT before I went to casino de montreal so I broke down the numbers of the game. It only gets in your favor by a % or 2. 

Cannabis I used to smoke all day every day when times were good. It got rid of my asthma, helped with my back and I never even had a single withdrawl or hangover. I would smoke grams of pure thc at a time some nights with friends. It stops doing anything after a while.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Aug 27, 2007)

vince420 said:


> i need help with cutting out the males the males look like little green eggs right? and i just cut them out with a razor blade or something? heres some picters.


Youre kidding right?


----------



## BudMist (Aug 27, 2007)

Enough of this banter......on with the movies!


----------



## Slickness420 (Aug 27, 2007)

BudMist said:


> Enough of this banter......on with the movies!


Agreed! Not to sound impatient, but these movies are long over due. I'm sure they'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 27, 2007)

Does it make you wonder


----------



## IntheCloset46 (Aug 27, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Does it make you wonder


wonder what?


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 27, 2007)

Where the hell the movies are?


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 27, 2007)

Clearly its the end of summer.....he should have 2 if not 3 by now.....they should be finished soon


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 27, 2007)

Or better yet......He is 2 busy answering the thousands of emails he gets a day


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry BDW, if what you do is real I respect that......but don't waste others people time at your expense...


----------



## sonofnothing (Aug 27, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Sorry BDW, if what you do is real I respect that......but don't waste others people time at your expense...


 
how do you even know it's from this year dude?? even if it is...
it takes a little bit of time and effort to make those amazing videos, and when he has to do all this work tending to the crop... think about it.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 27, 2007)

Im done with this thread..........You can be naive if you want....Im not saying he is anything to worry about....all I am saying is keep it real...Suck his dick some more....don't be so naive, grow up a lil bit. You want his myspace page also cuz I can bump that post


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 27, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Im done with this thread..........You can be naive if you want....Im not saying he is anything to worry about....all I am saying is keep it real...Suck his dick some more....don't be so naive, grow up a lil bit. You want his myspace page also cuz I can bump that post



odd behavior. wonder what's up. 

you don't have to suck his d&*k, but you should and least give him credit for what he's doing.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 27, 2007)

How m,any people post a myspace talking about growing marijuana ILLEGALLY?


Do you know people around here are locked up cuz they thought myspace was a good place to post their pics of town grafitti.....Im just a better judge of character....BDW is just a fish in the sea....plenty of others like himself...Yet I would rather not be a part of his Bullshit.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 27, 2007)

whatever like I said many of times I respect what hes doing......but dont be so naive


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 27, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> odd behavior. wonder what's up.
> 
> you don't have to suck his d&*k, but you should and least give him credit for what he's doing.


Nothing is wrong with me.......this is the guy that recieves thousands of emails a day.....


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah I may be coming off a lil bit strange............But have I ever before?


Nope I just put 2 and 2 together and it doesn't equal BDW


Sorry it is just the way I feel.....If he was sincere, he would show up a lil bit more and not leave his thousands of FANS hanging!!


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 27, 2007)

because this isn't about growing


it's about the Message.....

so he claims


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 27, 2007)

glad to see you didn't really abandon this thread zeke. 


i love you


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 27, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> glad to see you didn't really abandon this thread zeke.
> 
> 
> i love you



Sorry man


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Aug 27, 2007)

Everyone has seem to abandon my thread. I thought a 5 ft plant was ok for my first grow but nooooo. FDD has to ruin everything with his huge monster garden lol. jk.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 27, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Sorry man




don't be sorry. you have a right to your opinion. you said you respected him. that's all that matters.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 27, 2007)

Gmoney17FL said:


> Everyone has seem to abandon my thread. I thought a 5 ft plant was ok for my first grow but nooooo. FDD has to ruin everything with his huge monster garden lol. jk.




check out this one......https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/24480-my-neighbor.html


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Aug 27, 2007)

Saw it already. Thats big and everything but thats just 2 plants. His is like 2 Big trees and your is like the rainforest. Both extremely good grows and very impressive.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 27, 2007)

and I do respect him.......I just wish he was a little more involved if you know what I mean


----------



## stonerbean (Aug 28, 2007)

you definetly should put another video up, lol.... im actually exited!!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Aug 28, 2007)

sonofnothing said:


> how do you even know it's from this year dude?? even if it is...
> it takes a little bit of time and effort to make those amazing videos, and when he has to do all this work tending to the crop... think about it.


shake this guy's hand!

I finally figured the Cap'n out. He's suffering from Browdirt withdrawl. Look. it takes time for me to shoot, edit, answer fools (and good people) in these forums and, oh yeah, take meetings with the DEA (LOL)

Buy the way, I get hundreds of emails not thousands, Would you like me to forward them to you cap'n?

chill man, strange behavior indeed. Just remember, this stuff is highly experimental. No one else (that i have heard of) is posting a feature length production on the internet with production values like this. It's all home movies. Point and shoot. I've even gone to the trouble of commisioning an original score. But once this thing is up, it's there for everyone as long as youtube is around. I appreciate your angst, but I'm in no hurry. I suppose I could post slop and get it up there fast, but that wouldn't be in keeping with the Browndirtwarrior, now would it?


----------



## RASCALONE (Aug 28, 2007)

take your time....most sequels suck,but i have a good feeling about this bdw,we'll still be here!!!this aint your average script..lol,new soundtrack?


----------



## sonofnothing (Aug 28, 2007)

they're not really sequels.. the first video didn't end. neither did the second.. the end is the last video...

the song on episode 1 is my favoritttee


----------



## RASCALONE (Aug 28, 2007)

well exccuuuuuuuussssseeee me,lol.thanks for pointing that out!but yes the first song was the shit!!!


----------



## IntheCloset46 (Aug 28, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> and I do respect him.......I just wish he was a little more involved if you know what I mean


maybe he just doesnt like you ...i kno as far as this threads concerned..i dont either


----------



## Slickness420 (Aug 28, 2007)

Are you kidding me? I so far find the second song by far the best. It describes my life to a t.


----------



## sonofnothing (Aug 28, 2007)

i'm not kidding.. and i didn't mean to offend with the sequel comment.


----------



## inbudwetrust (Aug 28, 2007)

blaaazing ganja , blaaazing ganja


----------



## RASCALONE (Aug 28, 2007)

sonofnothing said:


> i'm not kidding.. and i didn't mean to offend with the sequel comment.


no way man,dont even trip!!im here to relax and thats exactly what im doing,sorry if i came off sour sonofnothing,shit,r we good?if so...blaze it!!!


----------



## BudMist (Aug 29, 2007)

I can appreciate that time involved in putting these flix together, which is why I watch. BDW is not just giving us grainy camera-phone videos (your cameraman is a trooper too, give him some props too...as long as he's helping dig a hole or two!), the damn things have hot soundtracks and everything, and that's what made me subscribe in the first place.

I am not here to judge whether or not BDW is "real" or whatever (who has time to be judgmental? I'd rather puff puff pass...); I'm here to ask questions, learn, and see how other growers and smokers do what we do.

I'd hope we are all big girls and boys, able to decide for ourselves whether or not someone is full of shit. If anyone thinks BDW is DEA (is that a guilty conscience?), or not being truthful about his grow, then may I suggest that you SKIP THIS THREAD? 

I like the videos (LOVE the music!) and it brings my high down when we start being negative to one another. Remember, when you point a finger, there are three more pointing back at you.

That's my $0.02 for today.


----------



## sonofnothing (Aug 29, 2007)

yo budmist.. hit my joint a few times...


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Aug 29, 2007)

BudMist said:


> I can appreciate that time involved in putting these flix together, which is why I watch. BDW is not just giving us grainy camera-phone videos (your cameraman is a trooper too, give him some props too...as long as he's helping dig a hole or two!), the damn things have hot soundtracks and everything, and that's what made me subscribe in the first place.
> 
> I am not here to judge whether or not BDW is "real" or whatever (who has time to be judgmental? I'd rather puff puff pass...); I'm here to ask questions, learn, and see how other growers and smokers do what we do.
> 
> ...


very eloquent... just can't improve on that. New clips are up by the way.


----------



## RASCALONE (Aug 29, 2007)

i was about to comment buti gott se this....


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 29, 2007)

BDW I just want to make amends bro, never wanted to come off the wrong way....Just thought you would come around more and bullshit with us


----------



## lilvicious420 (Aug 29, 2007)

kwel,one hell'va workout
,


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 30, 2007)

Just when they say start to fiend, hit em with the fire again lol. The collection agency call sounded all to familiar to me also. Now i know what you mean when you said prophetic. Much respect to you. Another dirty day at the office.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Aug 30, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> BDW I just want to make amends bro, never wanted to come off the wrong way....Just thought you would come around more and bullshit with us


I hear you bro. Takes a man to say that. I'm here. As much as I can be. Without my cheering section, what am I?


----------



## inbudwetrust (Aug 31, 2007)

that footprint freaks me out. Looks like some sort of boot. Not a construction boot because we would see the deep traction grooves that work boots have. Be careful BD. What are the possiblitlies of putting up a hidden cam to see who comes in and out of the area. Girls are looking good. Thanks for another great couple episodes. So thats smart to have three seperate sites instead of all in one spot. thanks dude


----------



## RASCALONE (Aug 31, 2007)

well ive seen the new episode and.......its nothing short of work from the BROWN dirt warrior.THE SHIT!!when im watching i do not want to b disturbed,im glued to the monitor.im not swinging im just giving credit where credit is much,much due.i have or should i say my family has a ranch out in az.i wonder if i could,after much,much..,much more studing on the subject(gorilla grow)if it is possible to grow out there,but im probly just dreaming couse of the heat would shrivel it up in an hour,lolbut theplace has a shit load of natural springs as most of the ranches out there,hhmmmm.bdw care to comment.(possible)? again i love the movie!!!my wife too!!thanks!!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Aug 31, 2007)

inbudwetrust said:


> that footprint freaks me out. Looks like some sort of boot. Not a construction boot because we would see the deep traction grooves that work boots have. Be careful BD. What are the possiblitlies of putting up a hidden cam to see who comes in and out of the area. Girls are looking good. Thanks for another great couple episodes. So thats smart to have three seperate sites instead of all in one spot. thanks dude


You should always diversify your portfolio LOL. 

And that's a running shoe print. Who the fuck wears their running shoes in the deep bush? My guess would be someone wanting to get away fast. But I can't allow myself to go there...


----------



## timfbmx (Aug 31, 2007)

ya i was wondering about the footprint myself. How far along are the buds? When do you think you will harvest?


----------



## Kushtown (Sep 1, 2007)

timfbmx said:


> ya i was wondering about the footprint myself. How far along are the buds? When do you think you will harvest?


C'mon guyz. He's already harvested. As smart as BDW is, you don't think he would produce and distribute this movie in real time do you? I'm sure this growing season was in the last 5 yrs but he's not gonna give us a birds eye on his current operation....


----------



## timfbmx (Sep 1, 2007)

Let the man speak for himself... We have obviously noticed he has his tracks covered. I know he hasn't harvested all his plants for a fact. Whens the new movies coming out BDW? I wana see some shots of all the bud dryin out mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Sep 1, 2007)

Kushtown said:


> C'mon guyz. He's already harvested. As smart as BDW is, you don't think he would produce and distribute this movie in real time do you? I'm sure this growing season was in the last 5 yrs but he's not gonna give us a birds eye on his current operation....


I WILL tell you this...

It's obvious that it's not being shown real time -- because it's already the fall. I have to do things in squence. I tend to the crop ans shoot, then I come home and post produce ... so there is a natural lag time. If I were hell bent on creating the illusion that everything were happening real time, I would have waited the winter out, edited, and started placing shows in the spring in a timely manner. When the show is done, I will do director's notes to reveal how the show was put together.


----------



## IntheCloset46 (Sep 1, 2007)

how many videos are there gonna be in total...just curious...or is that part of the mystery


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Sep 1, 2007)

IntheCloset46 said:


> how many videos are there gonna be in total...just curious...or is that part of the mystery


I've go 25 hrs and counting of raw footage. Try to cut the show down to 90 minutes. The Net stuff, I'm not too sure about. It's a different animal. You have to edit in an episodic fashion.


----------



## Kushtown (Sep 2, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> I've go 25 hrs and counting of raw footage. Try to cut the show down to 90 minutes. The Net stuff, I'm not too sure about. It's a different animal. You have to edit in an episodic fashion.


...and you are doing one hell of a job on episodic editing. Can't wait for the next episode!


----------



## Kushtown (Sep 2, 2007)

timfbmx said:


> Let the man speak for himself... We have obviously noticed he has his tracks covered. I know he hasn't harvested all his plants for a fact. Whens the new movies coming out BDW? I wana see some shots of all the bud dryin out mmmmmmmmmmm


Um...Sorry


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Sep 2, 2007)

Kushtown said:


> Um...Sorry


It's all good. Astute observations are always welcome. It's the dumbass questions that bother me.


----------



## DMG3528 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey BrownDirt,
I think what you are doing with the video is awsome.
Your growing is totally on a scale that is to outlandish for myself, It is hard just watching you do all that work.
Although I am sure the payoff will be worth it.
I am a newbie to the growing, but I have made several videos in college and they are time consuming on the level you are giving. 
As for that A Pat on the back.
But as for the op, That is insane Sir, And I will call you LORD OF THE GURILLA GROW from now on. 
Can not wait for the next episode.
</IMG>
I do have a few questions for you though....
I will try to not be one of the dumbass ones.
1. I know you showed the seeds in your hand, but where all those plants grown from seed. 
2. Did you germ at the house and take seedlings to the field?
How did you do that phase? I saw all the 2 foot tall plants in 1 gallon pots going in to the ground.So did you veg in the field and just transplant?
Alot of those plants looked like twins, Did you use clones?
I was just wondering.
Well, I hope everything goes good for ya bud.
DMG


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Sep 2, 2007)

DMG3528 said:


> Hey BrownDirt,
> I think what you are doing with the video is awsome.
> Your growing is totally on a scale that is to outlandish for myself, It is hard just watching you do all that work.
> Although I am sure the payoff will be worth it.
> ...


Hey there. Glad you like the show. You pose an interesting question because the film medium has its limitations on time frames and such. Someone messaged me "to ensure that all my plants were females and why was I sexing in June?". Well, first, it wasn't June when the footage was taken, and, second, just because all the plants look the same it doesn't mean they are clones. Very stable strains can give the impression that they are all identical.

And as far as how I do everything, I's rather wait until the entire show is up before I release director's notes and a director's cut DVD. but by the time this is finished and up, you'll be armed with good info for next year


----------



## kylej608 (Sep 2, 2007)

tips from bdw?!?! no way cant wait lol


----------



## MIKE JONES (Sep 3, 2007)

just watched 2 and 4,there lookin nice and healthy, your doing what a lot of us could only dream of doing!,waiting for 5 and 6, that foot print worries me too, good luck!


----------



## newbie06 (Sep 3, 2007)

very nice vid!!


----------



## stonerbean (Sep 5, 2007)

I love the new vids... i just came back from b.c, i love the mountains, awesome place to grow pot.. hope they turn out smelly. lol  looks like they will.


----------



## mexiblunt (Sep 5, 2007)

Keep up the great work. You mention mount chumaluma? Is that a popular strain. I've ordered some seeds from dr.greenthumbseeds and I know he carries them, just didn't know if it's one of his or not? Peace


----------



## timfbmx (Sep 6, 2007)

brwndirtwarrior for president!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Sep 6, 2007)

timfbmx said:


> brwndirtwarrior for president!


Um...I'm a Canadian.


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 8, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Um...I'm a Canadian.


yeah browndirt for presi.... oh nevermind then.


----------



## kizphilly (Sep 8, 2007)

good video i got tired watching u did alot of work hope everything works out


----------



## Home_Grown (Sep 9, 2007)

I watched all your videos and read every post on this 25 page Thread.

You are truly commendable. Keep up the great work.

And here is a nice quote to some people on here:

"Don't hate, appreciate!"


----------



## karmaxul (Sep 9, 2007)

Looking great man. Few more weeks, cant wait.

Are these from seed or clone?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Sep 9, 2007)

kizphilly said:


> good video i got tired watching u did alot of work hope everything works out


i got tired too, bro, LOL. Maybe you'll laugh and cry with me too.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Sep 9, 2007)

karmaxul said:


> Looking great man. Few more weeks, cant wait.
> 
> Are these from seed or clone?


both, but only females hit the dirt. Don't recommend it though -- planting from seed. ...unless you have a very homogenous strain.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Sep 9, 2007)

Home_Grown said:


> I watched all your videos and read every post on this 25 page Thread.
> 
> You are truly commendable. Keep up the great work.
> 
> ...


peace, my man


----------



## karmaxul (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks man. From my experience the stems of clones grow much larger then ones from seeds. Do you see a difference in the ones that you have planted?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Sep 9, 2007)

karmaxul said:


> Thanks man. From my experience the stems of clones grow much larger then ones from seeds. Do you see a difference in the ones that you have planted?


it's a bit of a loaded question. I think all that stuff can vary.


----------



## joedirt420 (Sep 20, 2007)

When is the next movie coming?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Sep 21, 2007)

joedirt420 said:


> When is the next movie coming?


thanks for the interest. i'm still kickin'.


----------



## Hip Hop Grower (Sep 21, 2007)

karmax is just some spaced out basehead dont mind him.


----------



## MrKhola (Sep 22, 2007)

Two words.... Bad and Ass


----------



## Glas (Sep 22, 2007)

Impressive!


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 22, 2007)

at this rate we will see every episode by next summer. we need to see that browndirt fire.


----------



## natmoon (Sep 23, 2007)

I just watched the 5 episodes that are up so far and i thought it was cool.
I liked the way that you showed that its hard work to grow stealth outdoors.
If this was on an hour or so long dvd from seed to finish i would buy it,i love watching stuff like this


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 23, 2007)

just when i bitch, i come back and a new episode is up. just a teaser though.


----------



## madcow (Sep 23, 2007)

sorry to hear about the flood thats a low blow...keep your chin high and fight back bro,it's all you can do!!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Sep 23, 2007)

madcow said:


> sorry to hear about the flood thats a low blow...keep your chin high and fight back bro,it's all you can do!!


cheers mate. The plots thicken...


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 2, 2007)

when is the new episode


----------



## inbudwetrust (Oct 2, 2007)

whats up B Dirt long time no post. Hey how can I get the blazing ganja song, I want to bump it when im driving around town. Jah up, your friend Chris


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Oct 3, 2007)

how come i can only see 2 vids on you tube???


----------



## timfbmx (Oct 3, 2007)

A fllood?! Damn mother nature can be a bitch! Can't wait for the next episode hurry I'm anxious lol


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 4, 2007)

MRbudsmoker said:


> how come i can only see 2 vids on you tube???


Not sure where you are going, mate, they are all here at this link.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 4, 2007)

timfbmx said:


> A fllood?! Damn mother nature can be a bitch! Can't wait for the next episode hurry I'm anxious lol


oh, it gets better, trust me. ...And worse.


----------



## RASCALONE (Oct 4, 2007)

just caught the flood episode,bad deal,but i have a feeling the bdw will come out with a ace up his sleeve!it gets worse?no ....


----------



## timfbmx (Oct 4, 2007)

Worse?????!!!! And I thought I had a bad year! Well I hope it's not to bad, and that there is a happy ending. When do you think the next vid will be out?


----------



## kt0s.6o4 (Oct 5, 2007)

nice view of howe sound you got there....


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 6, 2007)

kt0s.6o4 said:


> nice view of howe sound you got there....


 
...I see you're getting it from all angles.


----------



## MrKhola (Oct 6, 2007)

the floods looked awful... im no stranger to bad weather but that's something else. I guess even if u lost the load at least there's the patch on the slant with the pots, but looks like u have plenty of spots at plenty of different heights  
I feel a little tentative posting my appreciation while so many are being labelled ass-lickers as i dont 'lick ass'. My veiws though, on this matter, are strong and this should be a series dear to all our hearts. It's his statement, his own little tale. A decade down the line when all is well and legal what else will there be to document the struggle of the cause and who better to represent it... unless someone else has that much goodness growing on a hillside somewhere and has the skills to put something like this together... If u have, I will happily watch it, but I doubt it. I mean, I would watch this in a theatre its that good quality.
Keep fighting on warrior- im in your corner as long as you're still blazin mate... much love from the UK...


----------



## Zekedogg (Oct 24, 2007)

bump

Whats the deal?


----------



## timfbmx (Oct 24, 2007)

new video anytime soon??


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 24, 2007)

i hope so


----------



## jackinthebox (Oct 24, 2007)

In a 100 years we will all be a faded memory, enjoy life and do what you love. And if you can make money doing what you love, well then I really dont see anything wrong with that.

Respect to ya Brown Dirt Warrior, I think you have earned enough respect for me to spend the extra time to write out your whole name. Do what you love, life is to short to do otherwise.


Much love to all you growers <3


----------



## acey420 (Oct 25, 2007)

Crazy video high five....good luck


----------



## dontmetharound (Oct 25, 2007)

fuck the buds. nice truck


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 25, 2007)

the warrior knows how to keep the anticipation up. any movies soon?


----------



## premier (Oct 26, 2007)

oh shit im watching the rain part ep. 5  

noo hope it works out ^^


----------



## premier (Oct 26, 2007)

ohhh noo ^^ your plants died 

maybe indoor ? or near your house ? i dont know.. in switzerland we are allowed 3 plants


----------



## IntheCloset46 (Oct 27, 2007)

2 new vids up..great job!!


----------



## inbudwetrust (Oct 27, 2007)

what the.......you just put a horrible thought in my mind of those plants shriveling up. true horror. Damn dude that was just one of the spots shriveling up right.


----------



## madcow (Oct 27, 2007)

two new vids up !!!!


----------



## motoracer110 (Oct 27, 2007)

nice vid, Hella lot of work in that grow


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Oct 27, 2007)

Woooohoooo just watching 6 then onto 7, its like Weeds meets Rambo, fab series.

All the best


----------



## Organjic (Oct 27, 2007)

Dont tell me they are all gone


----------



## Juandivad (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey thats awesome, congratulation for that grow and those videos are nicely done.


----------



## smokinjs (Oct 27, 2007)

where do i go to watch them....


----------



## IntheCloset46 (Oct 27, 2007)

first page has the link


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 28, 2007)

Organjic said:


> Dont tell me they are all gone


...two down ...two to go. Prohibition is pain. Would all this happen in my back yard? Not likely.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 28, 2007)

*fucking Dial Up Suxs*


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 28, 2007)

fuck yeah he knows the prince of pot!


that was nice to see marc in there


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 28, 2007)

kudos! Excellent! man that's some serious work - in every respect - great job! Lokking forward to the next installment - you the man!


browndirtwarrior said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> got some some outdoor pot entertainment comin' at you here:
> 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## mexiblunt (Oct 28, 2007)

Lines are dead! No alternative water source! All I can do is setup the camera and watch them die!

This is the most heartbreaking movie scene I've ever seen. Crazy hoe one plot suffered at the hands of too much water, and the other not enough. 

I'll be pumped if I can motivate myself to do a 1/4 of what he's done next year. Props to brown dirt!!!!


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 28, 2007)

brown dirt is the man... but i think hes got people after him lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah man i dig his work ethic and sense of humor. he is a cool muh-fukka.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 29, 2007)

time to ratchet up the drama...


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 29, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> time to ratchet up the drama...


 browndirtwarrior for president.... oh wait he is canadian. well browndirtwarrior is kool.


----------



## kizphilly (Oct 29, 2007)

great videos


----------



## djmendoza21 (Oct 30, 2007)

I love your movies.


----------



## TurboEscort (Nov 3, 2007)

when is the 8th installment going up on youtube.


----------



## mountainSpliff (Nov 3, 2007)

Damn awesome!!! Thanx for all the hard work man! 

This on DVD would become an international hit I reckon.


----------



## m3atwad (Nov 3, 2007)

you are one determined mother fucker
keep up the hard work
you fucking beast
lol 
good luck


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 3, 2007)

TurboEscort said:


> when is the 8th installment going up on youtube.


...I'm workin' it now. Peace.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 3, 2007)

m3atwad said:


> you are one determined mother fucker
> keep up the hard work
> you fucking beast
> lol
> good luck


You don't know the half of it. Stay tuned.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 3, 2007)

mountainSpliff said:


> Damn awesome!!! Thanx for all the hard work man!
> 
> This on DVD would become an international hit I reckon.


Thanks, my man. There's going to be a collector's addition DVD -- authored to a how-to video with never before seen footage. First of it's kind. A true, one-off. You'll be able to pause the movie at any point and watch detailed instructions of the process taking place at that point -- what to do and what NOT to do to insure your success. Over 20 years of trial and error experience laid out for you. This DVD will fast track you to your Masters' in outdoor growing and be a source of novelty entertainment -- with with no breaks, big screen quality, and 5.1 sound.


----------



## madcow (Nov 3, 2007)

sweet...ill buy that dvd for sure!!


----------



## turkster (Nov 3, 2007)

WOW,,you fuckin animal...like my wife says,,keep it up...wheres Act II????? I wannna be you.........


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 4, 2007)

madcow said:


> sweet...ill buy that dvd for sure!!


Good! I've got one buyer. LOL


----------



## kato88 (Nov 4, 2007)

Make that 2.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 5, 2007)

kato88 said:


> Make that 2.


fuck, I'm retiring.

In all seriousness, thanks for the support guys. The best thing you can do to help make the DVD a reality, is spread the word. 

Got another episode coming out in a week. The plots thicken.


----------



## madcow (Nov 5, 2007)

dude every head shop in canada will sell your dvd!!!


----------



## mountainSpliff (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll take two copies please. I have a mate who would truly fucken love this movie. He is also a beast and grows fucken good shit too. hahaaa!!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 6, 2007)

mountainSpliff said:


> I'll take two copies please. I have a mate who would truly fucken love this movie. He is also a beast and grows fucken good shit too. hahaaa!!


Wow, sweet. When the show is completed and up, I'll throw up a parent site for the DVD. All my peeps in here will get a discount if they mention Rollitup.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 6, 2007)

madcow said:


> dude every head shop in canada will sell your dvd!!!


I'm hoping so, Madcow. If I can acquire a fan base of peeps like you, this thing should do quite well.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 6, 2007)

Count me in browndirt!!!! Cant wait to see more episodes. Keep up the good work and be safe brother.


----------



## kizphilly (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah i would def. get that dvd


----------



## Gettinkrunkd (Nov 8, 2007)

browndrt you da man count me in for a dvd!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 9, 2007)

Dare to dream guys. Dare to dream...


----------



## natmoon (Nov 9, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Dare to dream guys. Dare to dream...


PM me a link to the dvd site when you get it done and i will put it about some of the music places that i frequent where there are also a lot of tokers
Also feel free to use any of my music for nothing,in this or future productions.
If theres nothing that you like there let me know and i will do something that you might like,bearing in mind that i am an electronic muso so i cant do rock n roll lol.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey browndirt....theres a 16 year old kid on your myspace asking for a rolliup discount....I wonder what his rollitup account is hahahaha


----------



## mr.x007 (Nov 10, 2007)

Browndirt. YOU ARE THE FUCKING MAN! I SWEAR DUDE YOUR EVERYTHING IM TO PUSSY TO BE. 
I work a t a dvd store I will attempt to promote your dvd as best as I can. I mean down here in the states you get frowned on by many trying to promote anything that has to do with pot. So like I said I will attempt to promote it as best I can. I also have a buddy in peru that promote games/dvds/cds down there also. So count me in for many copies.!!!! GOOD LUCK MAN!!!


----------



## diesel mecanix (Nov 10, 2007)

That movie is awesome. Props to you browndirt...a lot of determination there!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 10, 2007)

mr.x007 said:


> Browndirt. YOU ARE THE FUCKING MAN! I SWEAR DUDE YOUR EVERYTHING IM TO PUSSY TO BE.
> I work a t a dvd store I will attempt to promote your dvd as best as I can. I mean down here in the states you get frowned on by many trying to promote anything that has to do with pot. So like I said I will attempt to promote it as best I can. I also have a buddy in peru that promote games/dvds/cds down there also. So count me in for many copies.!!!! GOOD LUCK MAN!!!


pm me.

cheers


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 10, 2007)

natmoon said:


> PM me a link to the dvd site when you get it done and i will put it about some of the music places that i frequent where there are also a lot of tokers
> Also feel free to use any of my music for nothing,in this or future productions.
> If theres nothing that you like there let me know and i will do something that you might like,bearing in mind that i am an electronic muso so i cant do rock n roll lol.


you rock (so to speak)


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 10, 2007)

Listen guys,

the support of Rollitup has been unparrelleled and the show is not ever to the good parts. I thank you all from the bottom of my heart. You give me the strenght and courage I need to carry through on this thing. It's been a tough road, let me tell you. But I'm kicking ass and taking names. You have my sincere promise that I will take you to the end of the line with sheer, raw, in your face entertainment


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 10, 2007)

well...at least from my perspective. you have earned that respect and support. you're a ....shall I say....browndirtwarrior!.......hang'm high!


browndirtwarrior said:


> Listen guys,
> 
> the support of Rollitup has been unparrelleled and the show is not ever to the good parts. I thank you all from the bottom of my heart. You give me the strenght and courage I need to carry through on this thing. It's been a tough road, let me tell you. But I'm kicking ass and taking names. You have my sincere promise that I will take you to the end of the line with sheer, raw, in your face entertainment


----------



## TurboEscort (Nov 11, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Listen guys,
> 
> the support of Rollitup has been unparrelleled and the show is not ever to the good parts. I thank you all from the bottom of my heart. You give me the strenght and courage I need to carry through on this thing. It's been a tough road, let me tell you. But I'm kicking ass and taking names. You have my sincere promise that I will take you to the end of the line with sheer, raw, in your face entertainment


your there for us, were here for you. its a circle of unconditional love.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 11, 2007)

yep truly talented. i love people making their way independently. p.s. will preacher curls get me diesel like you. just kidding bro, i know it is because you are a beast.


----------



## stubborn (Nov 11, 2007)

Your altered voice sounds like Duke Nukem (Video game). "It's time to kick ass and chew bubble gum........ I'm all out of gum".


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 11, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> well...at least from my perspective. you have earned that respect and support. you're a ....shall I say....browndirtwarrior!.......hang'm high!


 
if you read my short story Jurrassic Growiing under Avdventures in the Growing Trade, you'd have learned who named me Brown Dirt Warrior. Few people know it, but I was called that by a very small fraternity of growers, back in the day, before I even thought about making the film. In the beginning, it was actually Captain Fanastik and the Brown Dirt Warrior. We were a team back in the early 90s -- named by our mentor who taught us the trade. But the Captain moved on to indoor organics and I stayed on and went on to make the film many years later. The Captain actually introduced me to growing. He wanted me to make a documentary about it because he knew l was a struggling artist. But, in those days, the documentary was lost on me. I was more keen on going out and making some tax free income to put myself through film school. Flash forward many years, and I woke up one day knowing I had a film. The rest, as you know, is history. Or at least history in the making.


----------



## NO GROW (Nov 11, 2007)

the next video should be up anytime now, shouldnt it...


----------



## kizphilly (Nov 13, 2007)

^^ i hope it is


----------



## Sticky Budz (Nov 13, 2007)

You literally are my idol, man.


----------



## daveg1i (Nov 13, 2007)

thats some sick shit, this dudes my hero


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm gonna TRY to get it up this weekend. Thanks for the interest guys.


----------



## daveg1i (Nov 14, 2007)

yea man no doubt keep us posted, sick old blazer too man whats that a '71? i love those years, i watchd all those videos and cant wait to see the last ones. let us no man.

thanks


----------



## JayAK47 (Nov 17, 2007)

I find my self checking this thread like 10 times a day waiting for this last movie :/


----------



## irish (Nov 17, 2007)

BRILLIANT VID.!!!!!! EVERY BODY SHUD SEE THE BALLS ON YOU !!!! irish


----------



## NO GROW (Nov 17, 2007)

irish said:


> BRILLIANT VID.!!!!!! EVERY BODY SHUD SEE THE BALLS ON YOU !!!! irish


You've seen his balls.......What video are you talking anout.......LMAO...J/K


----------



## t0k3s (Nov 17, 2007)

daveg1i said:


> yea man no doubt keep us posted, sick old blazer too man whats that a '71? i love those years, i watchd all those videos and cant wait to see the last ones. let us no man.
> 
> thanks


yea im guessing 71 blazer too....... cant wait for BIG BROWNS new vid. keep it up.!


----------



## granitestate (Nov 17, 2007)

i tihnk for all new roll it up subscribers, this should me a prerequisate before making any posts. to watch this in its entirety, to see the determiniation and passion. what its about. respect is obvious.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 18, 2007)

granitestate said:


> i tihnk for all new roll it up subscribers, this should me a prerequisate before making any posts. to watch this in its entirety, to see the determiniation and passion. what its about. respect is obvious.


sign this man up (I wish the mods saw it that way)


cheers mate.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 18, 2007)

Let me just say this guys...it's been one hell of a year. By now, as you know, the jury is in. I just have to put the rest of the show together for you. Two plots went down to the elements -- you know that much. Field of dreams and Trichome Head remained. that's Still about 100k. What became of them? How did my year turn out? It's all going to unfold in a very dramatic fashion in the next 4 to 5 episodes. So hang on, it's going to be a bumpy ride...

Get the word out there. I see foolish talking head videos on youtube getting millions of views and then I look at my 30,000 or so and wonder what the hell is going on. I don't want to toot my own horn here, but how much compelling content is out there on that video sharing site? Do you have to be a grower to be interested in this material? I thought well crafted compelling content had universal appeal. How much TRUE episodic reality of this calibre is being presented? Forget the subject matter, what about the cutting edge nature of what this is? The only thing I can figure, is that it hasn't broken out beyond the growing communtiy yet. I read the superlatives from you guys in here and think I've got a hit on my hands. But the numbers really aren't baring that out at this point.

Having said that...many thanks to all you who see the art in this and are entertained by it.


----------



## daveg1i (Nov 18, 2007)

yea man your episodes are seriosly my fav. thing to do on here , i just start at episode 1 and run through em, ive watched them millions of times. ive been telling all my buddies and everyone i show loves it, in my town its the thing everyones talkin about, i went over this one growers house and he had his laptop hooked up to a 52" lcd tv and everyone was watchin the episodes on there, it was sick as hell. keep up the good work man. thanks


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 18, 2007)

daveg1i said:


> yea man your episodes are seriosly my fav. thing to do on here , i just start at episode 1 and run through em, ive watched them millions of times. ive been telling all my buddies and everyone i show loves it, in my town its the thing everyones talkin about, i went over this one growers house and he had his laptop hooked up to a 52" lcd tv and everyone was watchin the episodes on there, it was sick as hell. keep up the good work man. thanks


...You'll need the finished big screen version in broadcast quality, 5.1 sound. It's almost a shame watching it all compressed like that on youtube.

Peace


----------



## granitestate (Nov 18, 2007)

ive told a couple of close friends. im almost scared to tell people tho because i would never want the info to fall into hands of pigs, them with their tracing ways. Seeing how you feel about it now, i am compelled to spread the good word haha. Its not just about growing, ive actually been thinkin about if they made a major picture out of something like this. The story line is there. Just needs to get some capital behind it haha. I will gladly play an extra or co-star haha. Id look like a 15 yr. old girl next to you, but the heart is there with passion for the art haha


----------



## NO GROW (Nov 19, 2007)

I thought the video was gonna be up this weekend...????????


----------



## daveg1i (Nov 19, 2007)

yea i know, when you get that done im a definate buyer, dvd quality would be sick. thanks BROWNDIRT


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 19, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> I thought the video was gonna be up this weekend...????????


Im waiting on the new one as well....


----------



## potpimp (Nov 19, 2007)

You are truly amazing Brown Dirt. I've spent the entire morning and early afternoon, reading these posts and watching all 8 of your vids. I can certainly see why your arms are so buff, carrying tons of water. I am amazed and inspired by your grow and determination, not to mention your incredible writing skills. You can definitely put me down to buy a DVD from you. I tremble in your shadow.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 19, 2007)

potpimp said:


> You are truly amazing Brown Dirt. I've spent the entire morning and early afternoon, reading these posts and watching all 8 of your vids. I can certainly see why your arms are so buff, carrying tons of water. I am amazed and inspired by your grow and determination, not to mention your incredible writing skills. You can definitely put me down to buy a DVD from you. I tremble in your shadow.


too kind mate, cheers!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 19, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> I thought the video was gonna be up this weekend...????????


I said I'd try. When you see the dramatic ending you will understand the delays. Please be patient. And understand that you guys are seeing a movie AS it is being put together. But thank you so much for the enthusiasm.


----------



## DMG3528 (Nov 19, 2007)

No doubt I will be inline for a dvd quality vid. That would be the shit.
Keep it up BrownDirt, You are an inspiration for alot of us.
Thank you for your time, Hope things go alright for you.
DMG


----------



## JayAK47 (Nov 19, 2007)

So it might be a lil early but whats your next video project gonna be?


----------



## jackinthebox (Nov 20, 2007)

Brown dirt warrior, ima start refering to you as *TTT*

*Thomas The Tank <3*

much love to ya buddy


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 20, 2007)

JayAK47 said:


> So it might be a lil early but whats your next video project gonna be?


Growing put me through film school. This is payback. I already have credits in documentary filmmaking and feature film writing. Youtube is a promotional ploy to bag the big fish with this documentary. I want to do the drama based on my story and write and direct the movie myself.If millions of people watch the doc on youtube, I can take it to a studio. For all you guys who have not read my writing, click on "my writings" on my youtube channel -- below my icon -- and it will take you to the myspace blog. The movie will essentially be a dramatization of three of my best stories.


----------



## daveg1i (Nov 20, 2007)

sick bro im just worried about this movie cant wait for the new ones, i find myself checkin this everyday for that new post, thanks again bigbrown


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey brown dirt, im sure this has been asked before but what strains are you growing? 

I cant wait to see your girls in full flower.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 20, 2007)

i am fiending for the new release over here.


----------



## granitestate (Nov 20, 2007)

mastakoosh, does that turkey come with some kinda no-gag reflex? if so, truly, fuck thanksgiving


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 20, 2007)

granitestate said:


> mastakoosh, does that turkey come with some kinda no-gag reflex? if so, truly, fuck thanksgiving


 yeah man i wouldnt want that damn turkey after bush had his way with it. i believe the turkey is trying to get a pardon.


----------



## granitestate (Nov 20, 2007)

well i dont think id want that particular one. actually, i think id kill that one just because of its service to bush, and then thro its body away, not even cook it. dirty turkey


----------



## Garden Knowm (Nov 20, 2007)

Browndirt.... Good stuff.... i only had time to watch the first video.. I look forward to seeing more.

lovelovelove


----------



## Gyp (Nov 20, 2007)

the last one's ending was a bit heartbreaking.


----------



## daveg1i (Nov 21, 2007)

what all the ladies in that patch dying?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 22, 2007)

. Man, you guys have given me a sick amount of views.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 22, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> Browndirt.... Good stuff.... i only had time to watch the first video.. I look forward to seeing more.
> 
> lovelovelove


Hope you enjoy! And congrats on such a great site.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 22, 2007)

new episode soon?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 23, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> new episode soon?


Although this is a feature length film, I try to make each broken up episode for youtube...a stand alone art piece. And, as you may be aware, you can't rush art. Having said that, episode 8 is almost ready to go.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 23, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Although this is a feature length film, I try to make each broken up episode for youtube...a stand alone art piece. And, as you may be aware, you can't rush art. Having said that, episode 8 is almost ready to go.


 ahh very true. you can't rush your art. i just enjoy these episodes so much that i check youtube everyday. i would love to see your art blow up and be recognized by millions. you actually inspired me to do my first indoor grow. i would love to pick your brain, but don't worry i am not the type to stalk you through pm's and such haha. keep up this great work.


----------



## mountainSpliff (Nov 24, 2007)

There are some peeps on this site that are just so damn inspiring!! 

Keep growing!


----------



## tsdriles06 (Nov 24, 2007)

did you ever find out whos footprints those where?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 24, 2007)

tsdriles06 said:


> did you ever find out whos footprints those where?


Ha, very clever. Yes...and no


----------



## JayAK47 (Nov 24, 2007)

i thought we where getting the movie last weekend ....


----------



## TurboEscort (Nov 28, 2007)

i love the background image you made for the myspace. it flows really well, i like it a whole lot.

and the fact that you have a dude dropping in from a chopper is fucking awesome. well, the pic is, im sure the experience of having some dude drop in on your crop was not so awesome.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Nov 29, 2007)

JayAK47 said:


> i thought we where getting the movie last weekend ....


Welcome to guerrilla filmmaking. When you see the whole show, you'll wonder how I am here at all. I would like to have ep 8 up before the weekend is out -- at least that is the goal.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL, these guys stand in front of the microwave screaming "Hurry up!!".


----------



## ncjeepin (Nov 30, 2007)

love it.....stay safe


----------



## ravegraffiti (Dec 1, 2007)

mas produced lol


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 2, 2007)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice video, good thing that dog didnt try and eat you.....lol


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Dec 2, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


Wooooooohoooooooooooooooooooo, off to watch it now


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Dec 2, 2007)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Love it  "Flowwwwerrrrs for Meeeeeeee????"


----------



## natmoon (Dec 2, 2007)

Gotta love this video so far browndirt,very suspenseful.
I think the watering lines that you've setup are an excellent idea and of course like all good ideas are very hard work.
One of my favourite things about your videos is that they show how much damn hard work it is to grow like you do,keep those episodes coming please


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah that dof would have had me thinkin the same thing "Fuuuuckkk" lol. Was there any out come to be seen back when the foot print was discovered? I assume the grow is over and we get time delayed video.


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 2, 2007)

sick video browndirt, ive always wondered how you set up the watering lines, i think i see now. from what i see i think its quite simple, you have a stationary bowl to pick up the water and have it plummed to your water line and let gravity do its work, right? well anyway good vid man and keep us posted, peace


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 2, 2007)

yessssssss, now thats what i am talking about. awesome vid.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 2, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> Yeah that dof would have had me thinkin the same thing "Fuuuuckkk" lol. Was there any out come to be seen back when the foot print was discovered? I assume the grow is over and we get time delayed video.


it's all comin' at yuh brother


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 2, 2007)

daveg1i said:


> sick video browndirt, ive always wondered how you set up the watering lines, i think i see now. from what i see i think its quite simple, you have a stationary bowl to pick up the water and have it plummed to your water line and let gravity do its work, right? well anyway good vid man and keep us posted, peace


hydrolics are one of many setups. You'll have to get the DVD that comes with a value added how to.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Dec 2, 2007)

nice job on all the videos BDW !!!

i have watched from the beginning. sorry about the trouble and we all know mother nature can be a b!tch.

also have many friends that enjoy and admire your work....


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 2, 2007)

yea browndirt, ill def be buying the dvd when it comes out. i just dont kno when thats gonna be done and i have big plans for this upcoming spring, ive done a few grows of no more then 10 plants in 5 gall. buckets, so im tryin to figure out how im gonna keep them watered, i have my spot picked out for this upcoming run and it has an old beaver dam that keeps a nice little pond full summer round. i plan on putting my own soil in the ground on this run too, would it be better to plant right beside or really close to the pond, beacuse i figure the ground is saturated and you wouldnt really need to water them, right? thanks man


----------



## ravegraffiti (Dec 2, 2007)

amazing man fight the power


----------



## granitestate (Dec 2, 2007)

how much you thinkin of sellin the dvd for?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 2, 2007)

That dog scared the shit out of me ......that must have sucked sitting there because im sure there was nothing you could do.
How far is your crop from the road? 
Oh and lastly what strains?

I love it....

I live near a national forest and youve inspired me big time


----------



## t0k3s (Dec 2, 2007)

awesome video.the scene with the dog was crazy. why did the guy all of the sudden stop though?was it a cop or ranger?and oh yea nowstopwhining he said 800ft.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 3, 2007)

t0k3s said:


> awesome video.the scene with the dog was crazy. why did the guy all of the sudden stop though?was it a cop or ranger?and oh yea nowstopwhining he said 800ft.


Don;t know, wasn't about to stick around and ask. But that dog -- judging by the size -- looked like a Rotty Presacanario cross. Maybe he let the thing out for a drink, who knows.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 3, 2007)

granitestate said:


> how much you thinkin of sellin the dvd for?


In the 20 buck range for my peeps in here.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 3, 2007)

daveg1i said:


> yea browndirt, ill def be buying the dvd when it comes out. i just dont kno when thats gonna be done and i have big plans for this upcoming spring, ive done a few grows of no more then 10 plants in 5 gall. buckets, so im tryin to figure out how im gonna keep them watered, i have my spot picked out for this upcoming run and it has an old beaver dam that keeps a nice little pond full summer round. i plan on putting my own soil in the ground on this run too, would it be better to plant right beside or really close to the pond, beacuse i figure the ground is saturated and you wouldnt really need to water them, right? thanks man


if you are a serious grower, it's never too late for something like thiis. The DVD won't be out before you start planting this coming season I dont think. But it will be out before the season is done. And then there is next year. And the year after that.... and so on.


----------



## jackinthebox (Dec 3, 2007)

Are you on all the grow websites Brown Dirt? Or just RIU?

Much respect mate, keep up the good work <3


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 3, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> if you are a serious grower, it's never too late for something like thiis. The DVD won't be out before you start planting this coming season I dont think. But it will be out before the season is done. And then there is next year. And the year after that.... and so on.


 
thanks browndirt, cant wait to see the rest of the episodes and when the time comes ill be purchasing a vid. thanks man


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 4, 2007)

daveg1i said:


> thanks browndirt, cant wait to see the rest of the episodes and when the time comes ill be purchasing a vid. thanks man


Cheers mate, there will be some very cool stuff in the how to portion.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 4, 2007)

ahh my question got missed again hahaha.

What strains are you growing?


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 4, 2007)

hey browndirt, i read some of your blogs on myspace and i seen in one that you had your eye on a h-d softail, anyway im a h-d tech and if your ever searchin for a bike i usually kno or have them to get rid of, im in the states but im pretty close to canada. right now i got a '92 fatboy beautiful paint $5,000. anyway i read that and was like fuck yea this dude likes h-d's so i figured ide put it out there.peace


----------



## Lounge (Dec 4, 2007)

I liked this video, it made some good points plus the voice shit was kinda cool.

LoUnGe: Blah.


----------



## whitey111 (Dec 4, 2007)

nice car...............................


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 4, 2007)

daveg1i said:


> hey browndirt, i read some of your blogs on myspace and i seen in one that you had your eye on a h-d softail, anyway im a h-d tech and if your ever searchin for a bike i usually kno or have them to get rid of, im in the states but im pretty close to canada. right now i got a '92 fatboy beautiful paint $5,000. anyway i read that and was like fuck yea this dude likes h-d's so i figured ide put it out there.peace


fuck yeah, pm me and I'll give you my email


----------



## Gyp (Dec 5, 2007)

new episode is awesome, that's Shangri-la.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 5, 2007)

are you ignoring me? I dont get it


----------



## Zekedogg (Dec 5, 2007)

Nah its just called selective hearing


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 5, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> are you ignoring me? I dont get it


...living up to the name I see LOL.

Um, I'm trying to keep this thread somewhat on a entertainment level. Plus, I'm putting out a how to DVD ...and all that information will be in there. But know one thin: how you grow is just as import as what you grow in terms of results.


----------



## t0k3s (Dec 5, 2007)

hey browndirt are you going to put out any more episodes before the dvd is out. like a harvest clip and final product clip?thnx


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 5, 2007)

Ive seen these! The voice mod makes you sound like a pervert 

Good videos other than that though


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 5, 2007)

Question, those bags you grow in...They're bio-degradable right?


----------



## roug314 (Dec 5, 2007)

ever living, ever faithful, ever sure....respect.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 6, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> Ive seen these! The voice mod makes you sound like a pervert
> 
> Good videos other than that though


Pervert huh? Blame perverted justice. You wanted me to use my real voice? What do I need comments like that for? Congratulations, you just single handedly brought this thread to a screeching halt. Have fun folks.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 6, 2007)

daddychrisg said:


> Question, those bags you grow in...They're bio-degradable right?


...no, but they come out in the fall


----------



## Zekedogg (Dec 6, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Pervert huh? Blame perverted justice. You wanted me to use my real voice? What do I need comments like that for? Congratulations, you just single handedly brought this thread to a screeching halt. Have fun folks.


LMAO


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 6, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Pervert huh? Blame perverted justice. You wanted me to use my real voice? What do I need comments like that for? Congratulations, you just single handedly brought this thread to a screeching halt. Have fun folks.


whaaaaaat? be nice hahaha she was just joking around....


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, I am a pervert but I don't sound like that....


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 6, 2007)

browndirt you can never take what a woman says serious come on man. after watchin your sick ass vids that what she has to comment about, wow.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 6, 2007)

Lets not ruin browndirts thread please guys,have some respect for a real weed warrior


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 6, 2007)

All I Have To Say Is Im Rooting For You Man...you Have All Of My Respect..i Am In A Situation Similar To Yours At The Moment And My Next Harvest Is Very Crucial. If You Stay Determined (like I See You Are) You Will Overcome, And Have Peace.


----------



## mountainSpliff (Dec 7, 2007)

I think that 'girl' is actually a man who seeks the attention of other men. If you know what I mean.  And there are a lot of men on this site giving it to him/her. lol.

Any way, cant wait to see the full version of your movie. How many hours a day do you work on your plants? It looks like damn hard work carrying all that water around.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 7, 2007)

we love us some warrior round these parts. cant deny us your awesome art for one comment. i mean you can lol but that would suck for the rest of us. the voice actually cracks me up. especially when you cry out for mommiee haha, good stuff.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 7, 2007)

I love your movies; you've got a ton of talent!! Mountain just take a look at BD's arms; you can tell he's lugged thousands of gallons of water a long ways. We're rooting for you BD!!


----------



## timfbmx (Dec 7, 2007)

loved the last movie can't wait for the next


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 7, 2007)

mountainSpliff said:


> I think that 'girl' is actually a man who seeks the attention of other men. If you know what I mean.  And there are a lot of men on this site giving it to him/her. lol.
> 
> Any way, cant wait to see the full version of your movie. How many hours a day do you work on your plants? It looks like damn hard work carrying all that water around.


well we have seen pictures of her WITH her plants...so we know shes a girl sorry, and lets stay on topic here...this thread isnt here for you to wrongly accuse someone of faking their sex.


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 7, 2007)

DUDE! I wasn't saying you WERE a pervert. GEEEZ take it easy. I was talking about the pitch modulation.

uhg. whatever, nevermind


----------



## mountainSpliff (Dec 8, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> well we have seen pictures of her WITH her plants...so we know shes a girl sorry, and lets stay on topic here...this thread isnt here for you to wrongly accuse someone of faking their sex.


 
Ok ok, I apologise. I was only kidding anyway. 

Ugh whatever, anyway...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Pervert huh? Blame perverted justice. You wanted me to use my real voice? What do I need comments like that for? Congratulations, you just single handedly brought this thread to a screeching halt. Have fun folks.



you're kidding, right?


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Dec 8, 2007)

BDW you rock


----------



## pterzw (Dec 8, 2007)

Great series! last one i could find is Episode8. Is this the last one so far or am i missing something ? Would love to see how it came out...Vancouver is under 5 feet of snow by now i guess so it should be all over...can anybody confirm this or give a link to next episode(s). THANKS!
BTW beautiful nature - midwest US is so plain and boring..


----------



## quadrophine (Dec 8, 2007)

seriously... awesome canna-contribution. I feel ya with the creditors, however I haven't the nerve to go to war with law enforcement agencies. thanks for the effort I'm sure your hard work hasn't gone without it's bountiful reward. keep up the good work, wish I could lend you a hand.

peace


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 8, 2007)

Browndirt usually comes on here to say something atleast once a day....was he serious with that? 

I thought he was joking at first, maybe he wasnt.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 8, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> Browndirt usually comes on here to say something atleast once a day....was he serious with that?
> 
> I thought he was joking at first, maybe he wasnt.


Hes a serious guy,you can see that in his videos,you can assume hes not to happy with that comment probably.

Hopefully he will be back as soon as he calms down or realizes that she didn't aim the comment directly at him all though i am sure there was a better choice of words and contexts she could have used to say that she didn't like the voice modulation than the one she chose


----------



## pencap (Dec 8, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Hes a serious guy,you can see that in his videos,you can assume hes not to happy with that comment probably.
> 
> Hopefully he will be back as soon as he calms down or realizes that she didn't aim the comment directly at him all though i am sure there was a better choice of words and contexts she could have used to say that she didn't like the voice modulation than the one she chose


Yea, he's serious, and probably did end his thread....this guy aint got time for games, or waiting around for apologies......
I HOPE he's just letting everyone stew~
But this Stew'o pot might be done!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2007)

oh come on. it was one little comment. as a warrior it should not have even phased him.


----------



## irish (Dec 8, 2007)

Wots up did i hear the utterance s of browndirt ?


----------



## potpimp (Dec 8, 2007)

Surely he has thicker skin that to let a little girl hurt his feelings. Come on Brown Dirt, be a warrior!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 8, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> oh come on. it was one little comment. as a warrior it should not have even phased him.


I agree 100%

To be completely honest I think the fact that he made a big deal out of it is completely ridiculous. Im assuming this is some sort of joke?


----------



## Zekedogg (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree he's a warrior he shouldn't be bothered by a comment, however I pissed this guy off a few times because he would not answer my questions so fuck it I say......You can still seed his videos, he doesnt have to be here


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 8, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> I agree he's a warrior he shouldn't be bothered by a comment, however I pissed this guy off a few times because he would not answer my questions so fuck it I say......You can still seed his videos, he doesnt have to be here


Yeah he wouldnt answer my questions either...he ignored 5 or so questions I asked him and finally he replied with 

"...living up to the name I see LOL.

Um, I'm trying to keep this thread somewhat on a entertainment level."

entertainment? He couldn't even take a joke.

anyways nothing against you browndirt your awesome but maybe chill a little?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 8, 2007)

i really like looking at pictures of people i know.. especially a healthy attractive people...


but funny news stories are fun too..

like this one

YouTube - Police Officer steals Marijuana.


one time a man called my mom a whore...
another time I found $20 on the ground...
once i loved and it never went away...
nothing can make love go away...

this is love


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 8, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> i really like looking at pictures of people i know.. especially a healthy attractive people...
> 
> 
> but funny news stories are fun too..
> ...



hahaha I love that video...I posted that before....I could listen to it 100 times over and stll laugh just as hard....


"TIME IS GOING BY REALLY REALLY SLOW" hahahahahaha

"I think were dead" hahahahaha


----------



## Zekedogg (Dec 8, 2007)

BRB gotta take a dump BDW


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey, listen...

I can't allow one person's comments to thwart my mission to bring unadultered, raw entertainment to all you good peeps who can appreciate the effort put forth. And if I can enlighten and change peoples' opinions in the process -- fantastic! Look at the number of reads in this thread! It's awesome and a great validation for me. 

Compared to all I have endured throughout my career and the making of this film, this little incident doesn't even register on the radar. But know this: I put my best foot forward and work with great passion. Wouldn't have it any other way. Always did. Always will. And I don't ask a lot for that. But I do demand respect.

I didn't name myself the Brown Dirt Warrior -- that name was given me by an old master and stuck amongst my peers. You can criticize the merits of the work. You can even criticize my motives. But I'm a immensely proud man and I don't take BS from anyone --not the law, not little asian girls that don't choose their words carefully. Pervert is a derogatory word up there with the scourge of society -- like molesters and rapists. I don't want to be mentioned in the same breath, thank you very much. 

I'm not saying I'm the end all be all of this forum. But I'll stick around for all those who can at least appreciate what I am doing and the risks I am taking to do it -- all those with intelligent things to impart about the war on marijuana, the persecution it brings, and the need for justice... so I don't have to skulk around the woods with a mask risking life and limb... and sound like a "pervert" while representing us all in this phony war.


----------



## Zekedogg (Dec 8, 2007)

you should at least apologize for calling her a little asian girl, its the same thing you got pissed at for her calling you a pervert I mean hell, I apologized to you when I was wrong


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree with everything your saying...You do alot of very hard, dangerous work and it really is something to be proud of.

but you are still calling her names???

come on...you should admit you might have overreacted with your first response to her. She didnt even call YOU a pervert. She said the voice changer made her think of a pervert. 

Id also like to add that everyone can be perverted at times....it doesnt make you a molester or rapist........when I was 13-14 years old I was a little pervert like many others at that age hahaha

Has life got you stressed out or something?

I want to finish by saying that honestly I really respect you and everything your doing so dont take this the wrong way.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2007)

respect is earned.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 9, 2007)

Can't we all just ..get a bong?


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 9, 2007)

isnt asain girl the biotches name anyway, is he wrong for saying little asain girl? shes looks about 10 years old, i just cant believe were still talkin bout her but we just gotta get over it and forget about what she said. this is brwndirts thread and if anyone doesnt like it then dont come back on the thread, go do somethin else because us interested on what brwndirt does dont give a fuck what you think. anyway whens the next movie bdw?
peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2007)

daveg1i said:


> isnt asain girl the biotches name anyway, is he wrong for saying little asain girl? shes looks about 10 years old, i just cant believe were still talkin bout her but we just gotta get over it and forget about what she said. this is brwndirts thread and if anyone doesnt like it then dont come back on the thread, go do somethin else because us interested on what brwndirt does dont give a fuck what you think. anyway whens the next movie bdw?
> peace


this is just ALL wrong.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 9, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> respect is earned.


Yes it is and browndirt has earned mine and countless other peoples.
Just because he is a serious guy and doesn't like banter or name calling jokes or digs doesn't give anyone the right to suddenly attack him in this manner.
What is the matter with you people?


----------



## simpleman1776 (Dec 9, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> but you are still calling her names???
> 
> .


god damn, what has happened to this nation, i grew up being called skinny, swamp rat, hoodlum,stoner,pot head.

little sissys all offended by names. geeeze us christ.

the old ww2 era men would kick your azz for being all sensitive and luving.

the socialists have really done their homework.

thats not the way the world is, look back through history, it's mean dog eat dog world.

if a name offends you, too fken bad, get over it.

call them one back. what the hell is wrong with you ?

crying will get you nowhere....


----------



## simpleman1776 (Dec 9, 2007)

hey browndirtwarrior

screw them sissys, tell it like you see it.
if they dont like what they see, they can always go away..

the 1st ammendment protects unpopular speech, not sissy luving coward speak.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Yes it is and browndirt has earned mine and countless other peoples.
> Just because he is a serious guy and doesn't like banter or name calling jokes or digs doesn't give anyone the right to suddenly attack him in this manner.
> What is the matter with you people?




he insulted another member. someone who has put time into this community. apparently people respect her.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2007)

this thread is on the edge of being closed.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 9, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> he insulted another member. someone who has put time into this community. apparently people respect her.


Did you say apparently people want to have sex with her
All ive seen from her was a 2 bit attempt at hydro from a newbie girl and a million posters going into her thread because shes a girl.

She degraded him and his videos in his opinion and even though the comments to some people are not even worth worrying about some people take manners and politeness seriously.

Now i do truly believe that asiangirl didn't mean to offend him but shit happens huh and people have different ways of being and living but to say that browndirt deserves no respect is awesomely strange to my mind.

Anyway why dont we all get out of his thread and create a new pot thread called _*lets all hate and argue*_


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Did you say apparently people want to have sex with her
> All ive seen from her was a 2 bit attempt at hydro from a newbie girl and a million posters going into her thread because shes a girl.
> 
> She degraded him and his videos in his opinion and even though the comments to some people are not even worth worrying about some people take manners and politeness seriously.
> ...



and with that insult it ends.

closed.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 9, 2007)

Do you know what, i've never even seen the fucking video lol.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 9, 2007)

I think I'm going to have to go back a few pages and see where all this kicked off. I don't believe it is right to insult female members. Guys can take it, we do it to each other all the time... but the girls, that should be a no-no.

Unless you don't realise they're a female, of course... which could easily be done.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 9, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I think I'm going to have to go back a few pages and see where all this kicked off. I don't believe it is right to insult female members. Guys can take it, we do it to each other all the time... but the girls, that should be a no-no.
> 
> Unless you don't realise they're a female, of course... which could easily be done.


It all got erased off the thread...so dont waste your time searching. 

It was pretty crazy man.


----------



## SmokerE (Dec 9, 2007)

I just want to see another video. BDW, keep up the bad ass film making sir.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah, must agree. I went back and looked at the vid' and it is very well put together. an inspiration even, to us all, to hit the dirt and go guerilla.

Hard to do in my country, however. 

Yes, respect is a two way street... and I'm sure BDW that you command lots of it from the people that know you. Also your obvious desire and love for weed has to be admired... but she did only say that you sounded like a pervert on the vid'... a silly, innocuous little comment, I agree... but still something you should have just ignored. Guys, yeah... we're all fair game, if we say something pointless we pretty much deserve everything we get.

Girls feelings get hurt, they're more emotional than we are. Maybe what you said was bad, or maybe it wasn't... I didn't get the opportunity to read it... whatever it was it was enough to get posts deleted from the thread.


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Dec 9, 2007)

I will probably regret posting this, its late here and I have had a few wines but.......

BDW has gone through shit loads to get a crop to ...pay his way through life, to do what he believes in, to educate us blah, blah, blah.

BDW I think mentioned he went to film or acting school and has put together some fantastic short vids about his grow - a lot of time was put into this act.

Someone says he sounds like a perv - ok even I believe it wasn't meant to be a bad statement or meant to hurt BDW in anyway but I didn't really see BDW retaliate by slander or really bad name calling only a stab as his artistic pride had been hurt, its understandable the amount of work he put in.

The thread was closed, that doesn't happen often and BDW's reputation was damaged by that act, perhaps. There are a lot worse threads on here for racial abuse and slander, a lot, lot worse but this one was closed, I am still trying to think why this thread was chosen to be so heavily attacked.

I love the fact that we stick up for ladies on here, good on yer, very valorous(?) one of the most fab Ladies on here is indeed Lacy I didn't see threads getting closed down when Lacy was taking abuse, when indeed she was very upset perhaps distraught. However I know the mods helped her through this and I thank them for this

As Natmoon pointed out the very nice young lady in question posted a link to her bubbleponic grow(?) with a few plants and got x hundred replies in her grow thread. Why? Because this is a male orientated site and in this case I think BDW has been punished because of that very fact and it makes me sad.

My two penneth tell me to keep it if you like 

All the best


----------



## TurboEscort (Dec 9, 2007)

so BDW, i know the eighth video was just released, but when do you expect to have the ninth out on youtube. i am super excited about the storyline and how things pan out. your posts about it make it very enticing. i cannot wait to purchase the dvd and watch on a full size screen with 5.1 baby.

thanks a buch for letting us all know about your exploits.


----------



## Zekedogg (Dec 9, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> Browndirt usually comes on here to say something atleast once a day....was he serious with that?
> 
> I thought he was joking at first, maybe he wasnt.


 
I don't read into words, but _im sure he meant what he said. He's a warrior, he doesnt have time to joke about people let alone answer questions. The man was serious in what he typed and meant it...It was no mistake_


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 9, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> I don't read into words, but _im sure he meant what he said. He's a warrior, he doesnt have time to joke about people let alone answer questions. The man was serious in what he typed and meant it...It was no mistake_


HAHAHAAHAHAHAHA HA Zeke....your one of the funniest guys on RIU


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 9, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> I don't read into words,



wow... that is very interesting.... i will be watching 

iloveyou


----------



## speedhabit (Dec 9, 2007)

Dude, nice truck, and you are the fucking man.


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 9, 2007)

so..... this got opened up again?

that's good I don't feel like such an asshole anymore


----------



## TurboEscort (Dec 9, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> so..... this got opened up again?
> 
> that's good I don't feel like such an asshole anymore


hahaha, yeah, its cool, ur good. no harm done.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 9, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> so..... this got opened up again?
> 
> that's good I don't feel like such an asshole anymore


Hey, you're kinda cute.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 9, 2007)

*And now...for some bedtime stories...*​ 
*COME HELL ON HIGH WATER*​ 

*W*hen the Squamish River unleashes a torrent from angry glaciers awakened too abruptly from their winter slumber, it commands the kind of respect you had better heed, lest it swallow you in a watery grave. Thus was the lesson for my partner and I, as we hit the water on the way to our river spot, top-heavy with a 10-bale load of Pro-mix and 50 clones in four-inch pots in wax tree planter boxes propped on top. 

Now the last thing you want to hear when you are overheated, overloaded and at the mercy of a raging river is the sound of a chopper coming up the valley on your trajectory. But that&#8217;s just what we heard, as we bucked the surf, whooping with exhilaration, trying to maneuver the boat through the defiant current. I was on the bow, my partner in the stern, frantically plunging the paddle into the water to try and slow our momentum, desperately trying to commandeer the boat back from the clutches of the river.

By the time I heard the chopper over the foaming torrent, it was almost on top of us, coming right at us, about a quarter-mile away. "Chopper!" I shouted, hearing the faint clack of rotors as we came up swiftly on a hairpin bend in the river. My partner responded by cranking our tail perpendicular to the bank with one deep thrust so we could paddle with all we had to the cover of shore.

It was too late! We were sucked into the vortex of the river bend. Instead of hitting shore, we came up wide on the portside, heading straight for a huge deadfall snag jammed in the bend. With barely time to brace, we hit it broadside with a sickening thud and were pinned there, the boat unstable and taking on water - fast. The iciness of the glacial runoff took my breath away as it over-spilled the sides and soaked my legs on the boat floor. I went into flight/fright overdrive, my heart pounding out of my chest, and grabbed the slim log trapping us there. There were lots of branches, thank god, so I was able to balance and support myself.

Water thundered past us in foamy torrents. Over the roar, I barked at my partner to grab the machete. He frantically did and I ferociously chopped branches on the down-stream side of the log. We pulled the boat over the snag and set ourselves free, before the river could sentence us to a hideous death.

Judiciously, my partner pulled the boxes of clones out of the boat and balanced them precariously on the log. He managed to get all the bales and clones up onto the snag. I stuck the machete into the log to help him grab the filling dinghy and pull it out of the water, but the damned boat was so heavy with water we could hardly budge it. Our lifeline being snatched away in a tug of war with the mighty river, we yanked and pulled, balanced on that log, death almost a certainty on either side.. Using our bodies as counter- balance, we finally got the dinghy up onto the log and turned it over to empty out the water. 
A menacing branch just below the surface was obstructing our launch point, so I went for the machete, kicked it lose by accident and watched it plop into a frothy eddy, gone forever. 

No time to waste. We flipped the boat to the other side of the snag and into the water, then proceeded to load it again from the downstream side of the log. The current was diminished here because the log was acting as a dam. 
With the goods aboard, my partner got on board the bow. I jumped aboard the stern and struggled frantically to shove us off with the paddle. With no time to worry about puncturing the hull, we broke loose and were sucked back into the river, almost instantly hitting white water and forced to shoot the raging rapids. As white water sprayed our faces and flung us about violently, we whooped and yelped during our little rodeo ride about our near-death experience. Finally drifting into the still, black waters, we paddled to shore right in front of the patch. And all this before morning coffee!

After working the patch, at the end of the day we returned to the boat only to find it deflated. The hull had, in fact, been punctured and had a slow leak. I looked out at the river, now swelled even more and realized that the once placid setting had again become a cauldron. Because of a single act of nature, our lives had hung in the balance. 

We patched the boat with our emergency kit, pumped it up, and took to the water again to reach our vehicle before nightfall.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Dec 9, 2007)

i have been following your work. great job, we need more men and women on the front lines. hoorah!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 9, 2007)

now thats what i am talking about. a great read indeed.


----------



## TurboEscort (Dec 9, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> now thats what i am talking about. a great read indeed.


anything he writes always is. fascinating!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2007)

what happen to the helicopter?


----------



## TurboEscort (Dec 9, 2007)

i thought the same, im assuming it never spotted them, it was just the catalyst in causing all the river ruckus. 

thats my guess anyway


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 10, 2007)

They must've got a call that John Rambo had escaped again... 


fdd2blk said:


> what happen to the helicopter?


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 10, 2007)

Squish!
Two great things about Squamish...The Chief, and chicks that dig wet crack...


----------



## mountainSpliff (Dec 10, 2007)

Love episode 8!! Plants are looking HUGE. And the dog in the pipe!! 'woof woof' ROFL!!

stay cool


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 10, 2007)

nice story bdw, good to see this thread is still goin. so the helicopter didnt see you. or when you got sucked into that log did it put you in cover? peace


----------



## granitestate (Dec 10, 2007)

good to see ur back Dirt. now put out that damn movie


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 10, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> They must've got a call that John Rambo had escaped again...




lol JOHN RAMBO

i once saw a helicopter......


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> lol JOHN RAMBO
> 
> i once saw a helicopter......



yeah we did.


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 10, 2007)

I really liked the "bedtime story" very well written  so suspensful


----------



## mountainSpliff (Dec 11, 2007)

Cool story. Nothing better than adventuring in nature.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 11, 2007)

I wonder what the next installment is going to be like... come on BDW, you must be back from Afghanistan by now.

tell us how you defeated osamah bin-laden's troops and grew the green in the tyrants own back yard... or what about the time you and the A Team built that grow system to escape from colombia?


----------



## potpimp (Dec 11, 2007)

There is only one place that a helicopter can't see you and that's directly in front/below you. They look way off in the distance and to the sides; if they fly right over you you're usually safe.


----------



## TurboEscort (Dec 11, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> I really liked the "bedtime story" very well written  so suspensful


go to his myspace and read his blog stories. those are also super interesting.


----------



## pterzw (Dec 11, 2007)

BDW why dont you post episode9??? Where is some harvest time? Recently you got a little (too much ) aggravated by innocent comment from a little girl. I guess it was frustration from things not going too well?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 11, 2007)

pterzw said:


> BDW why dont you post episode9??? Where is some harvest time? Recently you got a little (too much ) aggravated by innocent comment from a little girl. I guess it was frustration from things not going too well?


why dont you get out of here with the degrading remarks...they were erased for a reason.

and calling her a "LITTLE GIRL" and highlighting it in red is definitely degrading.....
Why dont you grow up...little boy


----------



## pterzw (Dec 11, 2007)

NSW you are being oversensitive. what do you consider degrading remark? And what caused "little girl" appear in red I have not idea. Maybe some mod could tell us? If you want call me a little boy thats OK with me.
Hope I did not insult your God?? LOL


----------



## pterzw (Dec 11, 2007)

And I think BDW is just trying to make a few $$ by selling us DVD with ep9(harvest) included.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 11, 2007)

pterzw said:


> And I think BDW is just trying to make a few $$ by selling us DVD with ep9(harvest) included.


And you're saying there's something wrong with that? Cheap-o; figure it out for yourself.


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 11, 2007)

brown dirt is working on the new episodes, if youve followed this thread you'de kno that. there not all done he does them one at a time and when he finishes them he posts em. and he said the dvd aint gonna be out for a while so dont worry about buying that to see the rest. youll definetely see the rest of the episodes before the video comes out.


----------



## pterzw (Dec 11, 2007)

Potpimp he did not say all this was just an advertisement for his DVD.


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 11, 2007)

pterzw said:


> BDW why dont you post episode9??? Where is some harvest time? Recently you got a little (too much ) aggravated by innocent comment from a little girl. I guess it was frustration from things not going too well?


Im not a little girl! and don't start this shit in this thread again.


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 11, 2007)

no doubt we gotta get over that shit, lets not talk about nothin but his videos. no other shit.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 11, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> Im not a little girl! and don't start this shit in this thread again.


some things just won't go away...


----------



## pterzw (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry AK, i had no idea you would take this so badly ,i did not mean to offense. I meant to tell he made big thing of nothing...


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 11, 2007)

It's being made into a big thing again, lets leave the past in the past/


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 11, 2007)

no doubt green thumb, its ovaah. whoever gives a shit get high and forget about it.


----------



## pterzw (Dec 11, 2007)

Im looking forward to ep 9.


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 11, 2007)

no doubt bro, gonna be sick.


----------



## pterzw (Dec 11, 2007)

no doubt, daveg


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 11, 2007)

pterzw said:


> And I think BDW is just trying to make a few $$ by selling us DVD with ep9(harvest) included.


 

boy's boys! I'm putting out a how to DVD at the end. The movie is my gift to you. Geesh. And I have a major announced to make. I'm putting Rollitup in an episode. But not if this keeps up. We've been given one chance already. Don't blow it. I'm grateful for the privilege to be here. Besides, ep 9 is not the end. And it ain't easy putting this stuff out and responding to you all without peeps thinking I am ignoring them and shit.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 11, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> Im not a little girl! and don't start this shit in this thread again.


thank you very much about your nice comment about my writing. Did you get my pm?


----------



## SmokerE (Dec 11, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> boy's boys! I'm putting out a how to DVD at the end. The movie is my gift to you. Geesh. And I have a major announced to make. I'm putting Rollitup in an episode. But not if this keeps up. We've been given one chance already. Don't blow it. I'm grateful for the privilege to be here. Besides, ep 9 is not the end. And it ain't easy putting this stuff out and responding to you all without peeps thinking I am ignoring them and shit.


I'll be buying a copy, just for admiration of hard work put into it. Isn't many DVD's out there where this much true risk/reward is involved.


----------



## Zekedogg (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice...... I can't wait to here about myself on your vids


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 11, 2007)

pterzw said:


> Sorry AK, i had no idea you would take this so badly ,i did not mean to offense. I meant to tell he made big thing of nothing...


I wasn't offended, all im saying is that a little thing got turned into something huge and I don't think anyone wants it rehashed. heh heh hash


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 11, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> thank you very much about your nice comment about my writing. Did you get my pm?


You are most welcome 

I didn't  what the heck.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 11, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Nice...... I can't wait to here about myself on your vids



not until you clean up that avatar. 





























i am sooo joking. please don't go ten pages with this.










nice story BDW. is there a book in the making? i love reading.


----------



## 000420 (Dec 11, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> not until you clean up that avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFLMAO.....you got to admit that is a freaky ass avatar though...i mean freedom of speech/avatars and all but damn that is just wrong.....but funny,,LOL.....my wife tripped when she saw it..LOL......incest...ewwww.....cartoon incest...


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 11, 2007)

I wonder if I've ever smoked some of your bud? We used to get a shit load of B.C. Bud in Florida when I lived there.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 11, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> I wonder if I've ever smoked some of your bud? We used to get a shit load of B.C. Bud in Florida when I lived there.


Yeah ive smoked plenty of B.C. bud


----------



## madcow (Dec 11, 2007)

Blazing Ganja Blazing Ganja Blazing Ganja Blazing Ganja !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 11, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> all im saying is that a little thing got turned into something huge


well, I have something that is medium sized that can get turned into something huge under certain circumstances.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 11, 2007)

madcow said:


> Blazing Ganja Blazing Ganja Blazing Ganja Blazing Ganja !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


(chorus) ...nobody-can-take-the-herb-away-from-me-nobody-can!


----------



## asiankatie (Dec 11, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> (chorus) ...nobody-can-take-the-herb-away-from-me-nobody-can!


haha, i had that song in my head the other day from your vid. lol


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 11, 2007)

man i like the steve earle's copperhead road song, thats a favorite of mine. sick video too if youve never seen it, f-in 80's style.i couldnt beleive when i heard that in one of your videos, sick find BDW. ive loves this song for years never really herd it commercial though.
YouTube - Steve Earle - Copperhead Road


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 11, 2007)

daveg1i said:


> man i like the steve earle's copperhead road song, thats a favorite of mine. sick video too if youve never seen it, f-in 80's style.i couldnt beleive when i heard that in one of your videos, sick find BDW. ive loves this song for years never really herd it commercial though.
> YouTube - Steve Earle - Copperhead Road



that's funny. i like that song but never caught the part about him planting beans.


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 11, 2007)

i kno right, same idea though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 11, 2007)

daveg1i said:


> i kno right, same idea though.



no, at the end of the video the guy is out planting seeds. he said he traveled around in the military and collected them from around the world. then it shows him sprinkling them. he traded moonshine for beans.

now i love that song.


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 11, 2007)

yea i guess your right. im from the northeast and i never heard the song until i moved to florida and the down south folk brought it on to me. gotta love some moon shine


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 11, 2007)

daveg1i said:


> yea i guess your right. im from the northeast and i never heard the song until i moved to florida and the down south folk brought it on to me. gotta love some moon shine


he took the seeds from Columbia....Mexico -- plant in a hollow down Copperhead road. DEA got a chopper in the air. Wake up screamin' like I'm back over there.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 11, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> he took the seeds from Columbia....Mexico -- plant in a hollow down Copperhead road. DEA got a chopper in the air. Wake up screamin' like I'm back over there.


yeah, like that.....


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 11, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> no, at the end of the video the guy is out planting seeds. he said he traveled around in the military and collected them from around the world. then it shows him sprinkling them. he traded moonshine for beans.
> 
> now i love that song.


I heard it in the gym one day --before I did the edit on the trailer. I knew instantly I had to use it. Once I laid it down on the track, well, everything fell into place and I got what you see. That was the first time I had ever edited anything.


----------



## Sketchyalan (Dec 11, 2007)

thats pretty amazing. I want to grow for my first time but i don't want to waist money. i just want to be able to get like 5lbs. How much time and money do i need? What supplies yata yata yata? I live in where its warm enough to grow from march to october.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 11, 2007)

This ain't the thread for that. Post a thread in the newbie section.


----------



## SheepsBlood (Dec 11, 2007)

Wonderful filming and I like the outdoors. I just wish it grew faster outdoors as it does in.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 11, 2007)

SheepsBlood said:


> Wonderful filming and I like the outdoors. I just wish it grew faster outdoors as it does in.


Patience is a virtue my friend. The longer it vegs, the bigger the buds.


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 12, 2007)

so anyway... BDW when u plan on havin episode 9 ready? or some stories would be cool.. peace


----------



## granitestate (Dec 12, 2007)

so how are you going to include RIU? this should be interesting. exciting haha


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 12, 2007)

i know, i wonder what its gonna say about us. all i gots to say is its gonna be sick.


----------



## lasmitty (Dec 13, 2007)

dude you fucking rock. i may even be somewhat in love. that may not sit too well with your wife, or you for that matter, seeing how i'm a man and all.
ha ha
oh well, i live all the way down in los angeles, so no worries. 

seriously though, i loved your movie. i hated that it ended. i could watch for hours. hope that there are many more episodes to come. 

may God bless you and keep you safe as you continue to do his/her work. (i personally feel that weed is an amazing gift from God).

take care pot stud!

smitty


----------



## fallensk8er (Dec 13, 2007)

can't wait till episode 9


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 13, 2007)

its a good show i might just start an outdoor grow myself next summer but right now its snowing like a bitch but i love it.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 14, 2007)

lasmitty said:


> dude you fucking rock. i may even be somewhat in love. that may not sit too well with your wife, or you for that matter, seeing how i'm a man and all.
> ha ha
> oh well, i live all the way down in los angeles, so no worries.
> 
> ...



this post should go in the RIU hall of fame!

iloveyou


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 14, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> this post should go in the RIU hall of fame!
> 
> iloveyou


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha





ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 14, 2007)

ok were starting to get a little gay here guys. lets get back to some man talk....ha ha ha


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2007)

and they way the sweat drips off those heaving biceps......


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 14, 2007)

yea thats some sexy shit...hey wait a minute, something aint right here,its all wrong i said the opposite of that. 
just kiddin


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 14, 2007)

lasmitty said:


> dude you fucking rock. i may even be somewhat in love. that may not sit too well with your wife, or you for that matter, seeing how i'm a man and all.
> ha ha
> oh well, i live all the way down in los angeles, so no worries.
> 
> ...


Um..., well...lol


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 14, 2007)

daveg1i said:


> yea thats some sexy shit...hey wait a minute, something aint right here,its all wrong i said the opposite of that.
> just kiddin


The power to bring people out. Well, ain't that something. But I feel this thread drifting again


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 14, 2007)

no shit huh, just drifting a little...lol
we need a new episode bro


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 14, 2007)

granitestate said:


> so how are you going to include RIU? this should be interesting. exciting haha


Well, the year is over as you know. I'm just putting the show together. But you guys have been so good to me, I thought I'd show a debt of gratitude by including you in the movie. The idea was to do a throw away scene (a scene that fits but is not necessarily relevant). In it, I'll log on with the camera rolling -- just before harvest -- and read you guys cheering me on. I'll pick two or three individual posts and zoom in on them. Plus I'll zoom in on the rollitup logo. I'll make a comment about you guys being so supportive.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 14, 2007)

Thats Awsome Bro...you Are The Man.....just Let Me Know When Its Ready Ill Get You Your Quarter Million...no Problem To Move It Here..


----------



## Blazin420Haze (Dec 14, 2007)

Dam Man, I've Finish watching ur vidz just now.
man ur working hard to get ur life str8 and half 
the thing u say on the vidz cracked me up.
"FUCK IT, Just Move On"
that a heart of a true G

i know i'm a lil late with this post but i hope u got that 
fucking bank of ur back. the guy that left u a message on the 2nd vid i think?
need to light up a fuckin blunt and chill out.

Great Work, Keep It Up And Be Safe. There's "EYES" everywhere.
Can't Wait For The Next Vid


----------



## t0k3s (Dec 14, 2007)

Cant wait to get the dvd. BDW will you inform us of when your going to record us or is it gonna be a surprise sort of thing?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 15, 2007)

t0k3s said:


> Cant wait to get the dvd. BDW will you inform us of when your going to record us or is it gonna be a surprise sort of thing?


I'll let you know with a couple of days advance. You can start posting your comments after that. I'll pick two or three when i'm ready to shoot. Don't expect it until sometime in the new year.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Dec 15, 2007)

Yea man great movie. Thats a badass truck to haha.


----------



## Apache (Dec 17, 2007)

Bump~Cant wait for the final movie!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 18, 2007)

I've been thinking... that if you were to call someone a brown dirt warrior in my country, you'd most likely get a snapped jaw.


----------



## SoloGro57 (Dec 18, 2007)

Ohhh man... you know how sensitive he is!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 18, 2007)

SoloGro57 said:


> Ohhh man... you know how sensitive he is!


hahahahahaha


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 18, 2007)

man wheres browndirt been? maybee workin on the videos. we'll see


----------



## Greenthumb4life (Dec 18, 2007)

I just use the hydro bucket saves me time money and heartache.. wait till ipost these pics it will blow all your stringy buds away.Botanical Brothers is all you need


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 18, 2007)

Greenthumb4life said:


> I just use the hydro bucket saves me time money and heartache.. wait till ipost these pics it will blow all your stringy buds away.Botanical Brothers is all you need


 this is pretty relevant to an outdoor growing thread!! go away spammer, mwuhahahahaha, we dont take kindly to yall round these parts!!


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 18, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> this is pretty relevant to an outdoor growing thread!! go away spammer, mwuhahahahaha, we dont take kindly to yall round these parts!!


 
all i gotta say is tru dat


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 18, 2007)

kill the spam and check out hydro.com for you hydro needs lmao i dont even know if its a real site. i think brown dirt is going to make use pay for the rest of his movie.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 18, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I've been thinking... that if you were to call someone a brown dirt warrior in my country, you'd most likely get a snapped jaw.


Why's that?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 18, 2007)

SoloGro57 said:


> Ohhh man... you know how sensitive he is!


Not going to rehash old shit.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 18, 2007)

Greenthumb4life said:


> I just use the hydro bucket saves me time money and heartache.. wait till ipost these pics it will blow all your stringy buds away.Botanical Brothers is all you need


You keep dreamin'.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 18, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> this is pretty relevant to an outdoor growing thread!! go away spammer, mwuhahahahaha, we dont take kindly to yall round these parts!!


Thanks. The boy has no shame.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 18, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> kill the spam and check out hydro.com for you hydro needs lmao i dont even know if its a real site. i think brown dirt is going to make use pay for the rest of his movie.


Some of you guys (and only a few) are like stray, rabid dogs. --no loyalty and you bite the hand that feeds you.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 18, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Thanks. The boy has no shame.


 anytime, cant have stuff like that cluttering up our man browndirtwarrior's thread lol. also on another note, you have inspired me and my fellow associate to do big things this coming summer.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 18, 2007)

i was joking love the movies. just need my fix lol


----------



## pencap (Dec 18, 2007)

> also on another note, you have inspired me and my fellow associate to do big things this coming summer.





> __________________


__________________

BDW ROCKS!!!! Well, he prolly don't have rocks in his chit's, but he's got Guerilla Gonads!! WTG BDW!!!!


"Im gonna try the great out doors in '08! Thanks BDW!!!!"


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 18, 2007)

pencap said:


> __________________
> 
> BDW ROCKS!!!! Well, he prolly don't have rocks in his chit's, but he's got Guerilla Gonads!! WTG BDW!!!!
> 
> ...


now see...I love that.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 18, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> i was joking love the movies. just need my fix lol


buddy you ain't going to believe what's comin'.


----------



## SmokerE (Dec 18, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> buddy you ain't going to believe what's comin'.


 
Time frame?


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 18, 2007)

awww man now the suspense is gonna kill me lol..


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 18, 2007)

ill be watching out for it.


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 19, 2007)

its gonna be sick


----------



## funnyguy (Dec 19, 2007)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/39681-just-wanted-say-he-my.html
Your my hero


----------



## TurboEscort (Dec 19, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> awww man now the suspense is gonna kill me lol..



i like the boobies in your avatar. uber sexy.


yes, i am very excited for the next videos.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 20, 2007)

TurboEscort said:


> i like the boobies in your avatar. uber sexy.
> 
> 
> yes, i am very excited for the next videos.


 thanks, me likey too to bad they dont belong to my ball and chain.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 20, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Why's that?


OK. I should rephrase, you are quite right. Let's say you were to call someone of a heterosexual nature a 'brown dirt warrior', in my country, you'd be asking for a snapped jaw.

Honestly. 

If you want to go world-wide, and with the image you portray in the video... I'm just a little worried that you might pull some unwanted attention.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 20, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> OK. I should rephrase, you are quite right. Let's say you were to call someone of a heterosexual nature a 'brown dirt warrior', in my country, you'd be asking for a snapped jaw.
> 
> Honestly.
> 
> If you want to go world-wide, and with the image you portray in the video... I'm just a little worried that you might pull some unwanted attention.


I think I get it now. As in.. Hershey highway.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 20, 2007)

fuck it. who gives a shit about your name its what your doing that counts


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 20, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> I think I get it now. As in.. Hershey highway.


FUDGE PACKER..........LOL

Nice vids, cant wait for the new one.


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 20, 2007)

*OK. I should rephrase, you are quite right. Let's say you were to call someone of a heterosexual nature a 'brown dirt warrior', in my country, you'd be asking for a snapped jaw.

Honestly. 



If you want to go world-wide, and with the image you port* ray in the video... I'm just a little worried that you might pull some unwanted attention.


_LMAO! You kill me Skunk!_


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 21, 2007)

*MR WARRIOR YOU DID AN EXTRAORDINARY JOB FIVE STARS"JUST WANT TO GROW MY WEED"AWESOME MAN!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pencap (Dec 21, 2007)

> [I think I get it now. As in.. Hershey highway.]


Now, I might have missed a page or two....should I take care of the lightweight BS for you BDW???

By the way.....you ever had any problems with BEAVERS??? Chomping your new shoots??? how does a BDW get rid of pests???


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 21, 2007)

daddychrisg said:


> *OK. I should rephrase, you are quite right. Let's say you were to call someone of a heterosexual nature a 'brown dirt warrior', in my country, you'd be asking for a snapped jaw.*
> 
> *Honestly. *
> 
> ...


Pal, the chances of me changing the name that was given to me...because you think it's gay...


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 21, 2007)

pencap said:


> Now, I might have missed a page or two....should I take care of the lightweight BS for you BDW???
> 
> By the way.....you ever had any problems with BEAVERS??? Chomping your new shoots??? how does a BDW get rid of pests???


If I knew, dont you think I would have gotten rid of daddychrsg LOL

...It's all going to be in the DVD


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 21, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Pal, the chances of me changing the name that was given to me...because you think it's gay...


forget the homophobes...

i wanna see how this baby ends... about how long till the next release? might i ask?


----------



## DunLarkin (Dec 21, 2007)

daddychrisg said:


> *OK. I should rephrase, you are quite right. Let's say you were to call someone of a heterosexual nature a 'brown dirt warrior', in my country, you'd be asking for a snapped jaw.
> 
> Honestly.
> 
> ...


wow Browndrtwarrior is a sweet name.

videos are awesome, and you must be an odd child if the first thing you think about when hearing it is homophobic


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 21, 2007)

Why would he even mock your name like that. Maybe he didnt mean to be insulting but I think that was. 

I cant wait to get my hands on your movie man. 

Oh and I happen to like your nickname...


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Dec 21, 2007)

damn brother you got balls... i mean BALLS!! thats fucking crazy ! damn .. solid work brother. solid. take care...


----------



## Tbag (Dec 21, 2007)

Brwndirt, if hes mocking your name, then clearly hes jealous of your success's, he cant pick a fault with the movie that he envy's so much, thus he picks fault with the smaller things, like your name, just lol at him and carry on doing your thing.


----------



## granitestate (Dec 21, 2007)

i think he was just being sarcastic, because anyone that would rag on this thread and the inspiration its spread is just stupid. but anywho, i think the next release is going to be in the new year, i think i read that a couple pages back. cant wait, good shit!


----------



## natmoon (Dec 21, 2007)

Skunky isn't lieing,in England it would be a derogatory name to call someone.
All though we all speak English,slang terms are different and varied in our countries.
I don't think skunky was trying to be a git he was telling the truth about my country's slang terms and i am sure he thinks that bdws plants are great as English people can only dream of having such good sunshine to grow in


----------



## pencap (Dec 21, 2007)

Shall I Start cleaning ????
We need moderators ....just for this Journal~~~~~~~
I love this thread!!!!!!
HEY..............this is 
BDW's HOME..............
Take your petty words to another thread!!!!!
IF I have to...........before somebody else ......
You better just....
B4 I...


----------



## moon47usaco (Dec 22, 2007)

Awsome vids... =]

Cant wait till harvest time... =]

Oh... What... You too... =]

Good luck man... =]


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 22, 2007)

wow I hadn't tuned in for a while and my gosh...this just keeps going and going and going....BDW.....whatever anyone wants to say....you do what you do, and you do it well. nuf said! walk on man!!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah... maybe I should have followed through with a compliment... but do you need any more BDW?

Honestly though, every time I read the name it makes me laugh... or in the very least, slightly chuckle. Especially the part where you said that other people gave you the name... I was just thinking that in my country the name could very easily be taken the wrong way.

A credit to you for seeing the funny side BDW, thankyou.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 22, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Yeah... maybe I should have followed through with a compliment... but do you need any more BDW?
> 
> Honestly though, every time I read the name it makes me laugh... or in the very least, slightly chuckle. Especially the part where you said that other people gave you the name... I was just thinking that in my country the name could very easily be taken the wrong way.
> 
> A credit to you for seeing the funny side BDW, thankyou.


I wear the name as a badge of honor. but I think it was a take off Captain fantastic and the Brown dirt cowboy -- because I used to have a partner in the early days, and the guy who named me brown dirt warrior, named him Captain Fantastik. So it was once Captain Fantastik and the Brown dirt warrior. i still call my old partner Captain to this very day. And he used to call me Browndirt WAY before any of the movie stuff. But the song was by Elton John, and he IS from England and, well, we know his orientation. So, who knows... But a name is only as good as the person who wears it anyway.

The videos just keep getting sicker guys. And not even Ebert and Roper could predict this ending.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 22, 2007)

So how long have you been in this game BD?
You know they say you can't sell weed forever... Maybe you'll be able to retire from the growing game once you start producing your DVDs?


----------



## Heruk (Dec 22, 2007)

tight movie man
big respect


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 22, 2007)

just wanted to stop bye and say merry christmas to bdw and everyone whos been a part of this thread. its been sick so far.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 22, 2007)

daveg1i said:


> just wanted to stop bye and say merry christmas to bdw and everyone whos been a part of this thread. its been sick so far.


Thank you. And I will second that motion. I was going to do that anyway so I might as well do it here.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 22, 2007)

Of all the unusual feedback, I just got a comment on one of the movies where they said, These videos are weird, there doesn't seem to be any point to them....

Hmmm, is the life of the outdoor grower that alien to some people that they can't relate at all to the plight of the farmer? I'm scratching my head on that one. I mean, they could have said "These suck" and I would have understood, but ... no point?


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 22, 2007)

cant please everyone. and merry xmas to you and your family. grow some weed and you will no the point.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 22, 2007)

i hope santa brings me movie number 10. lol


----------



## bongspit (Dec 22, 2007)

happy holidays BDW......


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 23, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Of all the unusual feedback, I just got a comment on one of the movies where they said, These videos are weird, there doesn't seem to be any point to them....
> 
> Hmmm, is the life of the outdoor grower that alien to some people that they can't relate at all to the plight of the farmer? I'm scratching my head on that one. I mean, they could have said "These suck" and I would have understood, but ... no point?


The guy's an idiot... everyone knows what the point is to growing weed.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 23, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> The guy's an idiot... everyone knows what the point is to growing weed.


...well, they do and they don't I suppose. I mean the obvious thing would be for the money. And that's what I did it for ...in the beginning. But then I grew to love it (pardon the pun). Being a farmer is fabulous -- plowing your own furrows in life (to mix a metaphor). And then there's the prospect of a big reward. But perhaps the supreme irony ... is the movie wouldn't be nearly as compelling ... had I been able to make a perfect documentary romanticizing the trade by showing how to be a master grower -- everybody living happily ever after with a big payday. People have commented that what I do is too hard -- too much work. But anything worth while is a pain in the ass. And I think that comes through in the show. The backdrop might be marijuana, but i think the theme is universal. We all want to root for the anti hero -- the guy who dares to dream, buck the establishment, and fight for what he wants and believes in, society be damned. I think that resonates with a lot of people. Then you have your deadbeat conservative types afraid to take a change or speak out, tied to the status quo like a ball and chain. Me I want to shake things up. And to make a omelet? You have to break a few eggs.

Merry Christmas y'all!


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 23, 2007)

did you only get to epsiode 8 of the vids. there cool. just seen on you tube. very good.


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 23, 2007)

I think there is a 9........


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 23, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> ...well, they do and they don't I suppose. I mean the obvious thing would be for the money. And that's what I did it for ...in the beginning. But then I grew to love it (pardon the pun). Being a farmer is fabulous -- plowing your own furrows in life (to mix a metaphor). And then there's the prospect of a big reward. But perhaps the supreme irony ... is the movie wouldn't be nearly as compelling ... had I been able to make a perfect documentary romanticizing the trade by showing how to be a master grower -- everybody living happily ever after with a big payday. People have commented that what I do is too hard -- too much work. But anything worth while is a pain in the ass. And I think that comes through in the show. The backdrop might be marijuana, but i think the theme is universal. We all want to root for the anti hero -- the guy who dares to dream, buck the establishment, and fight for what he wants and believes in, society be damned. I think that resonates with a lot of people. Then you have your deadbeat conservative types afraid to take a change or speak out, tied to the status quo like a ball and chain. Me I want to shake things up. And to make a omelet? You have to break a few eggs.
> 
> Merry Christmas y'all!


You are an intelligent and thought provoking man. We need more people like you on this earth.


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Dec 23, 2007)

Speaking of big pay day you must be minted by now I would have thought. I'm dying to see the next episodes but I would love to know what the harvest was finally.

All the best and I hope you have a very happy christmas.


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 23, 2007)

i saw it were the plants started to die due to no rain, and that was it, was that the last vid,?.


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 23, 2007)

brown dirt. good luck next year, from england.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 23, 2007)

The hard work is in the beginning, the planning and the execution of it. I know the feeling, the buzz... a similar scale, only mine didn't come from growing weed.


I have fantasised about doing what you're doing many times, unfortunately my country holds very little opportunity, if none at all. Plus our climate is fairly temperate... and unpredictable.

You're doing a great job... and I'm sorry for being jealous, I just can't help feel a little sick that I haven't got the same opportunity. You're a lucky guy.


----------



## moon47usaco (Dec 23, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> You are an intelligent and thought provoking man. We need more people like you on this earth.



Hear hear... =]

If inspiration like BDW offers were "The Status Quo" the world would be beyond all of its petty issues and spririling to a brighter future of love for the thing we call life... Will and determination are the driving factors for innovation and POSITIVE production... =]

Some day BDW... SOME DAY... =]

Keep the faith... Heh... Like with faith that strong you could ever loose it... =]

Don let the mans petty ideals drag us down, you are an inspiration to the masses... =]

Happy holidays ALL... =]


----------



## bongspit (Dec 23, 2007)

is there really a #9?


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 23, 2007)

i only found 8. i thought that they had all died. hope they didnt, after all that hard graft. hope he got to pay the bills.


----------



## thebign2004 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ill roll one to this! PROPS on the vids...


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 23, 2007)

Guys, to clarify a few things, the show is far from over. I don't want to give anything away, but, the drama is just beginning. I see 13 episodes. What you are about to witness is so insane, so sick, you may never see anythng like it again.

For those of you who don't seem to find all the shows, you have to navigate to my channel to see all the episodes in order. If you punch in browndirtwarrior, you won't get them for some reason. Here is the link to the channel.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Episode 9 will be out soon


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 23, 2007)

So did the found footprint ever come to be anything or is that an upcoming explanation episode.Keep em coming Warrior


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 24, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> So did the found footprint ever come to be anything or is that an upcoming explanation episode.Keep em coming Warrior


ever have someone tell you about a movie you want to see and then they tell you too much -- taking the quess work out? I don't want to do that and ruin the experience


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Dec 24, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> ever have someone tell you about a movie you want to see and then they tell you too much -- taking the quess work out? I don't want to do that and ruin the experience


Christmas release party.......


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 30, 2007)

whens it comin BDW, next weekend maybee? anyways happy new year man.
spring cant come quick enough


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2007)

wtf is this?????????

 browndirt  

 



Dec 29 2007 8:05 PM  

hey, you wont believe what this person is saying on their blog about you..

http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=6463587&blogID=13379999


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 30, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> wtf is this?????????
> 
> browndirt
> 
> ...


you sent him a fake myspace link...trying to get his password?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> you sent him a fake myspace link...trying to get his password?



he sent that to me.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 30, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> he sent that to me.


he wants your myspace account/password hahahaha watch out man!


----------



## bongspit (Dec 30, 2007)

his myspace got hacked, it happened to me when I clicked on a comment from my daughter...myspace pretty much sucks...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2007)

i don't think he would have any interest in me. it's still in my comment section. i will go delete it now.


----------



## African Herbsman (Dec 30, 2007)

Buddy your sick!


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Dec 30, 2007)

It was probably some kind of myspace worm or virus, I wouldn't worry too much fdd but obviously get rid of it.

All the best


----------



## johndoez (Dec 30, 2007)

anyway, i fould your video . didn't think it was on youtube; i though it was in pottv look ever where. your littel episode was doing good, tell number 9 came around. yal tell episode 9, but anyway i saw your last post was in july some thing; did any thing help to you dude. man you work like a horse.
well hope to see more video...


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 31, 2007)

daveg1i said:


> whens it comin BDW, next weekend maybee? anyways happy new year man.
> spring cant come quick enough


Working hard to get it out for you brother.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 31, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> wtf is this?????????
> 
> browndirt
> 
> ...


that link takes me nowhere. Who is it and what are they saying? PM me a copy. My myspace was hacked. Myspace really does suck the big one. I get more spam... And now I've been hacked. what do I do, change my password?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Dec 31, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> that link takes me nowhere. Who is it and what are they saying? PM me a copy. My myspace was hacked. Myspace really does suck the big one. I get more spam... And now I've been hacked. what do I do, change my password?


 '

I just clicked on it again and it's set to private.


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 31, 2007)

yea thats what you have to do is change the password. it happened to my bro before, we actually friend requested you.


----------



## Zekedogg (Dec 31, 2007)

To be quite honest with you, I wouldn't even fuck with myspace for what you are using it for, but thats just me


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 31, 2007)

What happens is they send these little comments or links out to look like someone else then when you click it it grabs your password or installs a secret keystroke logger on your computer. Usually they steal your loggin info for myspace so they can spam all your listed friends and use your account to hijack new pass words its all so they can spam without getting thier own accounts ban. Change your password a few time the next couple weeks and make sure you scan your system for a keystroke logger or backdoor virus so they dont get to look in your computer. Also dont use lime wire or bearshare as that let anyone browse your drive even leo...and yes I like my movies to be spoiled it saves me time lol


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 31, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> What happens is they send these little comments or links out to look like someone else then when you click it it grabs your password or installs a secret keystroke logger on your computer. Usually they steal your loggin info for myspace so they can spam all your listed friends and use your account to hijack new pass words its all so they can spam without getting thier own accounts ban. Change your password a few time the next couple weeks and make sure you scan your system for a keystroke logger or backdoor virus so they dont get to look in your computer. Also dont use lime wire or bearshare as that let anyone browse your drive even leo...and yes I like my movies to be spoiled it saves me time lol


its called phishing as i'm sure fletch knows.. .just informing others

usually you'll be directed to a page that looks a lot like a familiar site (its not too hard to build a fake myspace login page...)

and yeah, name and password are recorded

usually the URL of the fake page is just some like 33.183.193.11 or sometimes they'll try to be tricky and set is as mysqace.com instead of myspace.com... thats just an example...

stay safe out there on the internet folks...

too many people trying to find some mules to do some dirty work for them...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2007)

browndirtwarrior said:


> that link takes me nowhere. Who is it and what are they saying? PM me a copy. My myspace was hacked. Myspace really does suck the big one. I get more spam... And now I've been hacked. what do I do, change my password?



you know you've made the "important person" list when your myspace gets hacked so they can spam all your friends.

hope all is well my friend.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 1, 2008)

I have to avoid that shit. So I logged in to a phony myspace and they grabbed my password? God knows what kind of perversion my friends got. But I still don't understand who has been dissing me in their blog. Maybe the hacker sent some girl some porn or something in my name?

Holly shit, it's thirty minutes 'til the new year. Cheers guys!! What a fucking way to ring it in...


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 1, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> usually the URL of the fake page is just some like 33.183.193.11 or sometimes they'll try to be tricky and set is as mysqace.com instead of myspace.com... thats just an example...
> 
> stay safe out there on the internet folks...


They were pretty sneaky, i ALMOST thought it said mysapce.com...

rnyspace.com

At a quick glance it almost looks like a m...

They will and have done this with pay pall in the past and probably still get away with it... People are SHIETY sometimes... =[


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 1, 2008)

crazy shit man.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 1, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Guys, to clarify a few things, the show is far from over. I don't want to give anything away, but, the drama is just beginning. I see 13 episodes. What you are about to witness is so insane, so sick, you may never see anythng like it again.
> 
> For those of you who don't seem to find all the shows, you have to navigate to my channel to see all the episodes in order. If you punch in browndirtwarrior, you won't get them for some reason. Here is the link to the channel.
> 
> ...


how come your holding it back. show us man im hooked. keep up the good work, and a happy new growing year.


----------



## Lamafia ck (Jan 1, 2008)

i knnow i'm getting tired of checking for updates


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 1, 2008)

come on brown dirt.
hows a bit of new years spirit. what do you say?.to no 9+.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> how come your holding it back. show us man im hooked. keep up the good work, and a happy new growing year.




"brown dirt heroin". can't get enough. kinda like "mentos". you can never eat just 1.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 1, 2008)

come on man jussst oonee mmorrree. you knaw that brown shit.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm really close guys. Sorry about the delays. I know it must be a bit frustrating to be compelled by content and then left hanging. I made a decision in the beginning to post a free youtube version in an episodic fashion for promotions. But I started it from scratch -- before the show was even done shooting as you know. Have so many elements on the go here: the big screen edit; post production/sound design (original soundtrack);killer how to DVD (to be released with the big screen version);communicating and corresponding online to the growing fan base...and then of course there is my life. I'm flattered that you all can't wait for this material. But, on the other hand, it does create a bit of a perceived stressful situation for me because, after all, entertaining you is my goal. But, as you may or may not know ...you can't hurry art. So please know that I am working hard to bring this to you and there is NO conspiracy to keep you hanging. I promise you that what is to come, has never been seen in the annals of reality programming and may never be again. And like the song goes in the theme for ep 1 ..."this is history."


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 1, 2008)

yup hes right, when its done its done he aint tryin to make us wait for it. youll never see me ask again about when its ready, we'll no about it.
thanks BDW


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2008)

i'm patient. it's worth the wait. 

YouTube - Ministry - Just One Fix


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 1, 2008)

yea man.......do your thing...ive been spreading the word about your film...people love it..


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 1, 2008)

if you put it like that. i can wait. thanks for the fix fdd.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 1, 2008)

dude that songs always on octane sirius 20. love ittttt


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 1, 2008)

**patiently waiting for my fix**


----------



## Birdman (Jan 2, 2008)

kick ass im goin plant outside soon but ill probaly start off with one plant not 100 lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 2, 2008)

Lol its like the big Nintendo wii conspiracy where everyone knows they got the goods but just giving you a little dose to hold you over lol...I know what happened.He grows some bud and then one night on a dare from a budy he ends up smoking it and ends up remarried to some woman in Bangladesh with a mustsache and then....to be continued..the suspense lolI like it its good can wait to the finished dvd is out


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 2, 2008)

come on man. getting shakes legs are hurting, getting goose flesh, im cold.
come on man i neeed the fix. vid 9


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 2, 2008)

dont rush it man.. though it does hurt waiting. come on BDW


----------



## Tbag (Jan 2, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> that link takes me nowhere. Who is it and what are they saying? PM me a copy. My myspace was hacked. Myspace really does suck the big one. I get more spam... And now I've been hacked. what do I do, change my password?


Theres many ways to prevent it, using a browser like mozzila firefox automatically stops on the HTML load, and detects a possible forgery, witch prompts the user, with a little piece of advice, and the option to ignore the warning, and view it anyway, or to redirect you to your homepage.

Also, use a proxy to log in to crap like this. Keep your IP hidden, and if that becomes difficult to do, change ur IP, if its dynamic.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 2, 2008)

Tbag said:


> Theres many ways to prevent it, using a browser like mozzila firefox automatically stops on the HTML load, and detects a possible forgery, witch prompts the user, with a little piece of advice, and the option to ignore the warning, and view it anyway, or to redirect you to your homepage.
> 
> Also, use a proxy to log in to crap like this. Keep your IP hidden, and if that becomes difficult to do, change ur IP, if its dynamic.


 yeah firefox says beware of possible forgery. and no one was talkin about you bdw in their blog, it just spams that to get people to click and give away their password. good advice tbag


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 2, 2008)

Lamafia ck said:


> i knnow i'm getting tired of checking for updates


subscribe to the channel, updates will come in your email.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 2, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> come on man jussst oonee mmorrree. you knaw that brown shit.


buddy's jonesing


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> **patiently waiting for my fix**


next hit is just going to make you more addicted, and you'll have to up the dose


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 2, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> dude that songs always on octane sirius 20. love ittttt


say what? It's where?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 2, 2008)

Tbag said:


> Theres many ways to prevent it, using a browser like mozzila firefox automatically stops on the HTML load, and detects a possible forgery, witch prompts the user, with a little piece of advice, and the option to ignore the warning, and view it anyway, or to redirect you to your homepage.
> 
> Also, use a proxy to log in to crap like this. Keep your IP hidden, and if that becomes difficult to do, change ur IP, if its dynamic.


I need you in my camp


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah i cant wait for the new one either!!


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 2, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> got some some outdoor pot entertainment comin' at you here:
> 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


that was very entertaining.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 2, 2008)

Mozilla and firefox have thier own security issues and even explore or netscape can be setup with the warning feature as all it is is a security level adjustment which you can even stop any activ x scripts fro secretly running as usuual which can be a security risk alone. Encryption servers are the best along with multiple proxy servers and try to stay away from simple static ip issuing isps.The way it happens with myspace is a simple link trick and also a htnl email load when opening an email from the unwanted guest. They use very low tech sniffers which are easily defeated with minmal precautions


----------



## Tbag (Jan 3, 2008)

Microsoft released an Internet Explorer Update yesterday, wich fixes the phising expliot. It can most likley obtinaed via automatic up-dates.

Can i just say, mozzila, and firefox,? Mozzila make firefox!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 3, 2008)

I have worked with computers since i had a zx81 and i can tell you all this much,if you can get out someone can get in,its that simple.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 3, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Mozilla and firefox have thier own security issues and even explore or netscape can be setup with the warning feature as all it is is a security level adjustment which you can even stop any activ x scripts fro secretly running as usuual which can be a security risk alone. Encryption servers are the best along with multiple proxy servers and try to stay away from simple static ip issuing isps.The way it happens with myspace is a simple link trick and also a htnl email load when opening an email from the unwanted guest. They use very low tech sniffers which are easily defeated with minmal precautions


I was just about to say that...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 4, 2008)

lol..man there was a lot of misspelled stuff in that last post of mine.Not sure if it was me or the fact my wireless keyboard batteries were about dead lol


----------



## Tbag (Jan 4, 2008)

Indeed there was...I had assumed it was due to the amount of THC u consumed


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 6, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> say what? It's where?


 
no that song ministry, just one fix is on Sirius satellite radio all the time on octance 20.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 6, 2008)

man sorry that reply is kinda out of place, i just got back from a new england to georgia and back again in 51 hours. its about 18 hours each way driving fuckin sucked. but sometimes the deals are too good to pass down.

whens it comin bro?


----------



## justintime4420 (Jan 6, 2008)

brown dirt, hows it hanging bro? did u get all of your finances cleared up? I do mortgages and if you want we could consolidate everything in your home for a low payment or just take all the cash out on your home and get high as hell for about a year!!


----------



## mr.x007 (Jan 6, 2008)

Tu-shea  HAHA 
Mr.X



justintime4420 said:


> or just take all the cash out on your home and get high as hell for about a year!!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 7, 2008)

*dave thats a long run. must have been worth it......send up some pics ...the sun was so bright in east texas yesterday i wanted to start up already.my grn thumb is gettin purple,and my hand is turning blue...get it lol,,,,BRNDIRT WHERE IS IT AT BROTHER?*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 7, 2008)

who is the artist on the song ministry?


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 7, 2008)

its by ministry, called "just one fix"


----------



## NO GROW (Jan 10, 2008)

BDW, were are you.


----------



## t0k3s (Jan 10, 2008)

NO GROW said:


> BDW, were are you.


Fighting the good fight...


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 10, 2008)

its been a while since we heard from him... what up bdw?
rollitup


----------



## granitestate (Jan 10, 2008)

dude i downloaded that ministry shit, thinkin it was the song off the first video, smoooking gaaanja. In anticipation i cranked my shit, and was rudely awakened by windows shattering and waht i thought was the apocolypse happening in my living room through my headphones. so, after my ears cease ringing, does anyone know the title to that song or the group? ive read that question in this post multiple times but only recall getting one answer, BDW saying that he will tell us when the movie comes out, itll be on the soundtrack, suspense building ass. good stuff tho


----------



## Tbag (Jan 11, 2008)

Matts Anderson and Dylan Murray - Blazing Ganja


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 11, 2008)

Tbag said:


> Matts Anderson and Dylan Murray - Blazing Ganja


Guys, I'm waiting for permission to use some material in the next episode. Should have it any day now. I've also been edting the rest of the show together -- so the remaining episodes will come much faster and I won't keep you waiting as long for the sick ending.


----------



## mr.x007 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very nice to hear.^^^^ 

Can't wait for the dvd.

Mr.X


----------



## tsdriles06 (Jan 11, 2008)

i cant wait to see it all


----------



## natmoon (Jan 11, 2008)

This old remix that i did would be cool and apt for you bdw.
If you want it you have my permission to use it,i think the original artist is long dead and you would still need to check for permission from the original record company unless this material is no longer subject to copyright laws.
This occurs i think when the artists has been dead for 50 years automatically or if the record company has lapsed its copyright.

This is me playing my keyboard live along with the original old music sampled onto a separate track.
Heres an mp3 if you like it let me know and i will upload the high quality wav file.
I always liked this track but i am not allowed to upload it to soundclick as it uses uncleared samples that i have no time or inclination to get clearance for.
Hope you enjoy it and i feel that it is definitely a relevant track to your movie.
Vocals kick in at 1.34 please wait for them
Unreachable star remixed by me.
Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 11, 2008)

nice to hear from ya bdubs cant wait to see the end episodes man..gonna be sick shit


----------



## granitestate (Jan 11, 2008)

still cant find that damn song on limewire, but limewire sucks too sooo...good to hear about the progress BDW. i actually had a bdw moment today, went out to my local forest and made it grow! inspiration was key meng


----------



## t0k3s (Jan 11, 2008)

granitestate said:


> still cant find that damn song on limewire, but limewire sucks too sooo...good to hear about the progress BDW. i actually had a bdw moment today, went out to my local forest and made it grow! inspiration was key meng


get frostwire its better than lime wire and gives you free turbo speed.


----------



## Tbag (Jan 12, 2008)

You wont find the song, don't waste your time searching


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 12, 2008)

tsdriles06 said:


> i cant wait to see it all


whats your avitar pic of?. t.sdriles;


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 12, 2008)

natmoon said:


> This old remix that i did would be cool and apt for you bdw.
> If you want it you have my permission to use it,i think the original artist is long dead and you would still need to check for permission from the original record company unless this material is no longer subject to copyright laws.
> This occurs i think when the artists has been dead for 50 years automatically or if the record company has lapsed its copyright.
> 
> ...


thanks, let me listen to it when I get a chance...


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 12, 2008)

granitestate said:


> still cant find that damn song on limewire, but limewire sucks too sooo...good to hear about the progress BDW. i actually had a bdw moment today, went out to my local forest and made it grow! inspiration was key meng


you ain't seen nuttin' yet...


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 12, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> nice to hear from ya bdubs cant wait to see the end episodes man..gonna be sick shit


 
..you got that right


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 12, 2008)

If your using limewire then you should also know your computer is very unsecure and your entire system is at the finger tips of the world.The limewire software is such an open ended source I can get into your drive and see everything you have on it and get your personal information with a single click.Limewire is the easiest to track for music file and movie download theft.Its a simple mistake made by inexpirenced internet user but you will want to get that off your system as soon as possible as they also og you bandwidth activity so your just building your own case.If you want something like that use a closed session torrent finder like bitcommet.


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 12, 2008)

torrents are the way to go


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jan 12, 2008)

hell yeah!


----------



## marcnh (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey did you do the duke-nukem voice? lol. awesome man rock on.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 12, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> If your using limewire then you should also know your computer is very unsecure and your entire system is at the finger tips of the world.The limewire software is such an open ended source I can get into your drive and see everything you have on it and get your personal information with a single click.Limewire is the easiest to track for music file and movie download theft.Its a simple mistake made by inexpirenced internet user but you will want to get that off your system as soon as possible as they also og you bandwidth activity so your just building your own case.If you want something like that use a closed session torrent finder like bitcommet.




do it. see what i got. get into my drive.  just playing.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 12, 2008)

wow fdd's gettin nasty.......lol


----------



## stemseed (Jan 13, 2008)

hmm, it's not so insecure if you disable sharing your own files.

regardless, torrents are all i use 
Stem


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Jan 13, 2008)

isnt it supposed to be arborist fdd?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 13, 2008)

Jakebakingcake said:


> isnt it supposed to be arborist fdd?


I noticed that too. Fix it Fdd


----------



## natmoon (Jan 13, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> thanks, let me listen to it when I get a chance...


Thanks for taking the time i know your very busy


----------



## Heruk (Jan 13, 2008)

mount chumaluma went 1 month without you having to water it?
they look good in episode 4


----------



## DWR (Jan 13, 2008)

I watch'd all your videos man

good watch thnx you very much !


----------



## Heruk (Jan 13, 2008)

intetresting hose


----------



## stemseed (Jan 13, 2008)

holy shit man... i have a lot more respect for those vids now. i went out scouting today. Jesus, talk about frustrating. So many sticky bushes and shit everywhere.

It takes so much patience. Scouting a spot, clearing the spot. Making sure your trail is clear, finding water, everything. Wow, amazing work man.

Stem


----------



## NORML (Jan 13, 2008)

You should make some instructional videos, like tips and things to consider from expirienced growers.

People could learn alot from you man, my hat is off.


----------



## justintime4420 (Jan 13, 2008)

*BROWN DIRT WARRIOR,*
*I HAVE WATCHED UR VIDS AT LEAST 3 TIMES EACH AND SERIOUSLY CANT WAIT FOR THE LATEST ANYMORE. U NEED SOME HELP EDITING OR WHAT? BLAAZIN' GANJA, BLAAZIN' GANJA!! THAT SONG IS FUCKIN GREAT!! *
*SO WHATS THE DEAL; CAN U GIVE ME A DATE ON THE RELEASE OF #9?*
*AFTER SPENDING SO MUCH TIME ON THIS SITE, I JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY POT IS ILLEAGAL, ITS SUCH A CROCK OF SHIT.*
*I FUCKING HATE THE PRES. AND THIS FUCKIN TWISTED GOVERMENT. WHAT R THEY GONNA SAY NEXT THAT WE CANT FUCK A GIRL IN THE AZZ WITHOUT LUBE.*


----------



## NO GROW (Jan 14, 2008)

justintime4420 said:


> *BROWN DIRT WARRIOR,*
> *I HAVE WATCHED UR VIDS AT LEAST 3 TIMES EACH AND SERIOUSLY CANT WAIT FOR THE LATEST ANYMORE. U NEED SOME HELP EDITING OR WHAT? BLAAZIN' GANJA, BLAAZIN' GANJA!! THAT SONG IS FUCKIN GREAT!! *
> *SO WHATS THE DEAL; CAN U GIVE ME A DATE ON THE RELEASE OF #9?*
> *AFTER SPENDING SO MUCH TIME ON THIS SITE, I JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY POT IS ILLEAGAL, ITS SUCH A CROCK OF SHIT.*
> *I FUCKING HATE THE PRES. AND THIS FUCKIN TWISTED GOVERMENT. WHAT R THEY GONNA SAY NEXT THAT WE CANT FUCK A GIRL IN THE AZZ WITHOUT LUBE.*



Fucking a girl in the ass is illegal already in alot of places.


----------



## Heruk (Jan 14, 2008)

lol .


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey browndirt I need my fix man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah is it just me or does everyone get excited every time this thread pops up under new posts.

We gotta stop posting in here before somebody has a heart attack


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 14, 2008)

LMAO, exactly man. I see this thread pop up and then I am back peddling through posts to see what he has to say and if a new video is up yet. By the way, when the hell is the cd coming out????


----------



## dylster88 (Jan 14, 2008)

your the fuckin man


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 14, 2008)

stemseed said:


> holy shit man... i have a lot more respect for those vids now. i went out scouting today. Jesus, talk about frustrating. So many sticky bushes and shit everywhere.
> 
> It takes so much patience. Scouting a spot, clearing the spot. Making sure your trail is clear, finding water, everything. Wow, amazing work man.
> 
> Stem


I'll get you an advanced copy of the DVD


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 14, 2008)

NORML said:


> You should make some instructional videos, like tips and things to consider from expirienced growers.
> 
> People could learn alot from you man, my hat is off.


if you read prior posts, its already in the works -- to be included with a DVD of the show -- no breaks.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 14, 2008)

justintime4420 said:


> *BROWN DIRT WARRIOR,*
> *I HAVE WATCHED UR VIDS AT LEAST 3 TIMES EACH AND SERIOUSLY CANT WAIT FOR THE LATEST ANYMORE. U NEED SOME HELP EDITING OR WHAT? BLAAZIN' GANJA, BLAAZIN' GANJA!! THAT SONG IS FUCKIN GREAT!! *
> *SO WHATS THE DEAL; CAN U GIVE ME A DATE ON THE RELEASE OF #9?*
> *AFTER SPENDING SO MUCH TIME ON THIS SITE, I JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY POT IS ILLEAGAL, ITS SUCH A CROCK OF SHIT.*
> *I FUCKING HATE THE PRES. AND THIS FUCKIN TWISTED GOVERMENT. WHAT R THEY GONNA SAY NEXT THAT WE CANT FUCK A GIRL IN THE AZZ WITHOUT LUBE.*


can't hurry art man. got a crazy ass episode coming at you here very soon.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 14, 2008)

It's coming guys. And it's one of my personal favorites. I hate to put a date on it, but I'm going to say ... end of the week at the VERY-VERY latest.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 14, 2008)

good to see you man...i got you on my myspace now......dont be such a stranger


----------



## girlyhits (Jan 14, 2008)

I just found this thread and watched all the episodes to date. Outstanding!! 

I love B.C. growers!!! A group of us go up to Vancouver a couple times a year to play/smoke at the shops you showed in the episode with Marc Emory. It's my weekend to blow off steam and forget that I'm a responsible adult, so I have many fond memories of the area.

I respect what the hard work your putting in, if the fruits of your labor stay local I probably have or will sample some at some piont. 

I wanna be a Canadian - Long live Tim Horton's and TPB


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 14, 2008)

nice to hear from ya bro. ill be checkin every day for the update. gonna be sick


----------



## ovwarrior (Jan 14, 2008)

FUCK YES!!! new episode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## stemseed (Jan 14, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> I'll get you an advanced copy of the DVD


then you'd be even more kickass


----------



## justintime4420 (Jan 14, 2008)

End Of The Week!!! Sick!! Dont Worry Bdw I Wont Hold You To It If Its Not Done By Then, Lol, J/k. 
Btw I Really Did Not Know About Fucking A Girl In The Azz Being Illeagal In Some States Or Is It Just Illeagal If U Dont Use Lube?
Ne Way Im Excited For The Vid!! 
*also Does Ne One Know If You Pinch A Little Bud With Milky Trichomes (looked Through A 100x Scope) And Tried To Dry It Out A Little Then Smoked It If It Would Not Get U High I Heard This Somewhere.*


----------



## granitestate (Jan 14, 2008)

isnt starting every word with a capital letter annoying? I Just Tried This And My Hands Had Seizures Every Time


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 14, 2008)

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## granitestate (Jan 14, 2008)

hahahahahaha
just got done burnin somethin an i read that an almost fell off the bed. good timing


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 14, 2008)

lol :0


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 15, 2008)

*its been awhile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 15, 2008)

sugarland texas huh dank?


----------



## mr.x007 (Jan 15, 2008)

aaaaahahahahhaha. 



justintime4420 said:


> Btw I Really Did Not Know About Fucking A Girl In The Azz Being Illeagal In Some States Or Is It Just Illeagal If U Dont Use Lube?
> *.*


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 15, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> sugarland texas huh dank?


yes sirrrrrr


----------



## InvaderMark (Jan 15, 2008)

end of the week yet????


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 15, 2008)

cant come quick enough man. i told my buddy that its gonna be here by the end of the week, and we'll be smokin some heady shit he just harvested while watchin....bdw, cant wait bro


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Jan 15, 2008)

hahaha yeah i made sure to tell my friends too.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 15, 2008)

yea dude my buddy i told is screwed i set up a name on here for him and for some reason it cant be used. i gave his email address and everything but rollitup isnt lettin it happen, ive asked support for help a few times and ive got none. weird shit, oh well now he'll have to chill with me and watch it. and snoke headies,,,damn


----------



## mountainSpliff (Jan 15, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> It's coming guys. And it's one of my personal favorites. I hate to put a date on it, but I'm going to say ... end of the week at the VERY-VERY latest.


Looking forward to this.


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Jan 15, 2008)

where the new episode.. im Jooownzzzzen man!!!!!


----------



## justintime4420 (Jan 15, 2008)

*BROWN DIRT WARRIOR -BROWN DIRT WARRIOR -BROWN DIRT WARRIOR
BROWN DIRT WARRIOR -BROWN DIRT WARRIOR -BROWN DIRT WARRIOR
BROWN DIRT WARRIOR -BROWN DIRT WARRIOR -BROWN DIRT WARRIOR
BROWN DIRT WARRIOR -BROWN DIRT WARRIOR -BROWN DIRT WARRIOR
BROWN DIRT WARRIOR -BROWN DIRT WARRIOR -BROWN DIRT WARRIOR
BROWN DIRT WARRIOR -BROWN DIRT WARRIOR -BROWN DIRT WARRIOR
*


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 15, 2008)

BDW,BDW,BDW,BDW,BDW,BDW,BDW,
BDW,BDW,BDW,BDW,BDW,BDW,BDW,
BDW,BDW, BDW,BDW,BDW,BDW,BDW,
BDW,BDW,BDW,BDW,BDW,BDW,BDW,
BDW,BDW,BDW,BDW,BDW,BDW,BDW,

wow im blazed,, dont ask why i did this.......i love headies


----------



## CoLTsMoKe (Jan 15, 2008)

All i can say is WOW. I read about 20~ of these pages and BDW you are awesome, amazing videos and amazing writing. Not to mention the PLANTS


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 16, 2008)

c-mon dude, i need my fix mannn. i am cold and shittin water. hook a brother up, i got to get well. i need my medicine, them bdw meds lol.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 16, 2008)

no doubt i could use my bdw oxy's..... lol


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 17, 2008)

Fuck you guys crack me up, truely LOL. I'm gonna need fuckin' Ativan just to deal with the pressure.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 17, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Fuck you guys crack me up, truely LOL. I'm gonna need fuckin' Ativan just to deal with the pressure.


lol.....look what you started...lol


----------



## ambush paddington (Jan 17, 2008)

great job dood, waiting for the last video....


----------



## justintime4420 (Jan 17, 2008)

MASTAKOOSH, LET ME BORROW YOUR BELT!! GET THOSE VEINS POPPIN' I NEED SOME BDW IN MY BLOOD!!


----------



## granitestate (Jan 17, 2008)

two more days. two more long, drawn out, ridiculous days


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 17, 2008)

justintime4420 said:


> MASTAKOOSH, LET ME BORROW YOUR BELT!! GET THOSE VEINS POPPIN' I NEED SOME BDW IN MY BLOOD!!


lol


----------



## TurboEscort (Jan 17, 2008)

granitestate said:


> two more days. two more long, drawn out, ridiculous days


hahaha, i know. its like, every morning, it could possibly be christmas, thats how excited i am. hahaha.


----------



## justintime4420 (Jan 17, 2008)

are we there yet? i gotta pee! are we there yet? i gotta pee!


----------



## granitestate (Jan 17, 2008)

justin i swear if i have to pull this post over.....


----------



## granitestate (Jan 17, 2008)

and CALIGROWN thats a funny fuckin avatar. i read it an was like hoff, u fuckin hypocrit


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 17, 2008)

yea that is fucked up cali, funny shit. come on bdubs you said end of the week latest.... where at the end man. come on dude, cant wait. peace


----------



## Tbag (Jan 18, 2008)

granitestate said:


> and CALIGROWN thats a funny fuckin avatar. i read it an was like hoff, u fuckin hypocrit


Your sig has a typo 
just fyi


----------



## granitestate (Jan 18, 2008)

hypocrit? thats the only typo i see, but please, learn me. 

smoked out by 11:00a.m. 
s'gonna be a good day tater


----------



## DWR (Jan 18, 2008)

When is next movie gona arrive yo ?


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 18, 2008)

damn still no episode 9


----------



## InvaderMark (Jan 18, 2008)

its the end of the weeeek!!!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 18, 2008)

*hook some stoners up bdw,man i am going to fuckin pull my fucking hair out.....
give it the old lil pt grower that could attitude.....
*


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 18, 2008)

Guys, this ep is virtually ready to go, but I've got hardware problems here and I can't work with these big files. I've got a guy coming in tomorrow morning to clean this thing up. I'll render the episode and throw it up as soon as he's done.


----------



## Apache (Jan 18, 2008)

cock tease! This was what I have been looking forward to all week...


----------



## madcow (Jan 18, 2008)

Apache said:


> cock tease! This was what I have been looking forward to all week...


lol you said cock tease! lol


----------



## justintime4420 (Jan 18, 2008)

its coll bdw. its all good. im fucking zooted right now.


----------



## TheOrangeJuicer (Jan 19, 2008)

looking forward to it man ill be watching it asap


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 19, 2008)

Finally... =]

Geez man... =]

JK... =]

Looking foreword to it and am on the edge of my computer seat like the rest of us... =]

Keep up the good work my man... =O


----------



## MicroGro (Jan 19, 2008)

Just found this thread and watched all the episodes. Nice work! Not just the grow but all around. The editing is awesome got some lol moments, a sense of attatchment to the main character, awesome soundtrack, scarry moments (footprint, and culvert), make me cry moments (flood basin), it's as good or better than some stuff I've paid $7 for at the theaters. 
Mad love for all the hard work you put into those fields, you bust ass man on the upside you got one nice ass office to work at. The view is f'ing incredible. Emery had it right when he said outdoors is labor intensive I had kinda made the oppisite assumption before your enlightening vids. 
Damn I love those vids though! They are awesome, can't wait for the DVD. Will you have your own site to sell the DVD and the soundtrack through (I gotta have the soundtrack, ep 1 & 2 music is my fave) or will it be through another site? Not tryin to rush you though I'll rewatch the hell out of the other episodes showin them off.


----------



## GSTATUS (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah man, definantly waiting for that next episode


----------



## InvaderMark (Jan 19, 2008)

is it done yet?? i cant wait!!


----------



## ambush paddington (Jan 19, 2008)

should be any second now.....

good job


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Jan 19, 2008)

2 minutes after the vid is posted youtube is gonna blow up


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 19, 2008)

Mr. Limpet said:


> 2 minutes after the vid is posted youtube is gonna blow up


lol all the stoners will crash the server


----------



## MicroGro (Jan 19, 2008)

I click because I love.


----------



## gotdamunchies (Jan 19, 2008)

waiting patiently.......................sort of


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 19, 2008)

tonites the nite right? peace bdw


----------



## InvaderMark (Jan 19, 2008)

we all hope so


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 19, 2008)

patiently waiting


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 19, 2008)

no doubt, you got hasslehoff mancrush? just kiddin thats funny shit man...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 19, 2008)

*i feel like im waiting for a sack!!!!but i already have one!!!!!!not bitching waiting for the minute,you may be right about the great u tube stoner crash of 2008 
'peace'
*


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 19, 2008)

y2k all over again....lmao


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 19, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> no doubt, you got hasslehoff mancrush? just kiddin thats funny shit man...


this is hasslehoff bro what are you talking about?


----------



## granitestate (Jan 19, 2008)

id laugh my ass off if hoff was on this site, waiting for bdw.


----------



## justintime4420 (Jan 19, 2008)

lol, thats fuckin awesome!! he proly iz smokin a dutch sports right now like " fuck bdw ur killin me"!! He hasnt went to work for the past week because of the movie. His wife is mad because of the "financial uncertanties, not knowing when the police r gonna bust his door down" all because of bdw's movie> lol!! fucking hoff.


----------



## TurboEscort (Jan 20, 2008)

justintime4420 said:


> lol, thats fuckin awesome!! he proly iz smokin a dutch sports right now like " fuck bdw ur killin me"!! He hasnt went to work for the past week because of the movie. His wife is mad because of the "financial uncertanties, not knowing when the police r gonna bust his door down" all because of bdw's movie> lol!! fucking hoff.


someone needs to save this paragraph forever. hahaha, the funniest shit ever. 

"yeah im shtoned, are you shtoned?"


----------



## buzzza (Jan 20, 2008)

tyte movie.


----------



## ambush paddington (Jan 20, 2008)

Shit, I hope this dude didn't get busted


----------



## justintime4420 (Jan 20, 2008)

busted! for what? is it illeagal to grow marijuana?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

MicroGro said:


> I click because I love.


I link, therefore I am.


Boys, I fried a drive and had to recapture the episode from the native DV. I was having resource issues and deleted a bunch of files from my hard drive, only to fry my backup with a power surge when I hot swapped it to retieve the data. I had to recapture all the shots and name all the files to match the Premiere project -- then polish the edit all over. I'm still doing that now.


and resolve my backup issues before moving forward. It put me back two days. I'm back at it now putting the finishing touches on it.


----------



## slappyboy (Jan 20, 2008)

Better start saving all your stuff to dvd rws as backup each day to prevent that BDW lol sincerely FilthyFletch


----------



## MicroGro (Jan 20, 2008)

Slappyboy aka fithy fletch?
BDW ain't technology wonderful!! I deal with digital shit all day at work if we loose power everyone runs around like a chicken with their head cut off haha. Data loss sucks ass even more so when you got all that work involved. 
Much love BDW your loyal army of minions awaits patiently (well some of us).


----------



## ambush paddington (Jan 20, 2008)

keep on truckin


----------



## justintime4420 (Jan 20, 2008)

i feel like i am waiting for my harvest to dry. lol. take urtime bro. blazing ganja!!


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 20, 2008)

wow filthy fletch is still around, crazy.. thats sucks though bdw, what we lookin at for a release date?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Monday is the day, if the tech gods shine.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Monday is the day, if the tech gods shine.


i have faith


----------



## InvaderMark (Jan 20, 2008)

ill be waiting for monday then..

wait.. IT IS MONDAY!! yay..

well, technically?

you are the man bdw!

love you.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 20, 2008)

monday it is


----------



## winstonia (Jan 21, 2008)

Whilst everyone is waiting, here is a photo from my travels in India. Just one part of this movie reminds me of when I stumbled on this plant so much!


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 21, 2008)

wow thats sick man, you didnt touch it did ya?
todays the day right bdw?
come on bro


----------



## winstonia (Jan 21, 2008)

Nah I left it alone, bad karma n all that but it does grow wild around certain parts of India.


----------



## TheOrangeJuicer (Jan 21, 2008)

winstonia said:


> Whilst everyone is waiting, here is a photo from my travels in India. Just one part of this movie reminds me of when I stumbled on this plant so much!


that is awesome. would be pretty interesting to stumble upon a bunch of wild pot plants.. nice.

cant wait to see the vid  hopefully today is the day.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 21, 2008)

no doubt, if it was on my land ide probably help myself . but thats it


----------



## Apache (Jan 21, 2008)

Come on video...I hope all is well.


----------



## justintime4420 (Jan 21, 2008)

please everyone get togather, hold hands and bow to the great god for bdw to hook us up the best outdoor pot entertainment in these here parks!! eat my rubber, lets burn some dust!!


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 21, 2008)

guess he meant next monday


----------



## granitestate (Jan 21, 2008)

i think he ment super bowl monday


----------



## longlivemtb (Jan 21, 2008)

Damn, I was checking youtube pretty much constantly all day.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 21, 2008)

dude bummin...


----------



## Apache (Jan 21, 2008)

Its all good. When it happens it will be the perfect time...


----------



## GreenGiant81 (Jan 21, 2008)

man this dude is a pure workaholic.....wow is he motivated


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 22, 2008)

im sure it will roll tomorrow,hope so anyway


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm kickin' butt and takin' names


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 22, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> I'm kickin' butt and takin' names


yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 22, 2008)

honestly dude your home life reminded me of mine haha minus the pressure of thousands of crops you grow. i have 10 debt collectors on my ass every day, and i always say you cant get water from a dry well. man you are truly inspiring and i love your sense of humor. you represent us as the working man and are on the front lines as a general in this absurd war. i hope you make it big time and millions see your work, and that gives me inspiration as an artist as well. when you do make it hollywood please dont forget your roots, i am sure you wont lol.


----------



## InvaderMark (Jan 22, 2008)

best one!!
great music,
im scared bout that helicopter.
whens the next?? lol


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 22, 2008)

nice video browndirt....
man you gonna buy that roadking that was sittin in the window?
perfect video man, sick song, sick bud and you topped it off with the h-d shop. you the man bdubs, if you get an h-d you gotta come down to the states and we'll do some sick ridin man.
peace


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Jan 22, 2008)

My favorite part is with the airplane. Only he shoulda been like "and if you look to the right you can see the brown dirt warrior tending to his crop".


----------



## longlivemtb (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome, pure pot pleasure. Keep up the good work, and yeah, that airplane scene was kick ass.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey BDW gotta luv those supportive women counter pasrts at those kinda time lol I forgot if it was ever asked but anyways what strains were it that you planted out there??


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 22, 2008)

good job bdw...cant wait for the next..


----------



## MicroGro (Jan 22, 2008)

F'in awesome episode. Damn those pork choppers! Watched 'em all again for fun. Keep it up!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 22, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> honestly dude your home life reminded me of mine haha minus the pressure of thousands of crops you grow. i have 10 debt collectors on my ass every day, and i always say you cant get water from a dry well. man you are truly inspiring and i love your sense of humor. you represent us as the working man and are on the front lines as a general in this absurd war. i hope you make it big time and millions see your work, and that gives me inspiration as an artist as well. when you do make it hollywood please dont forget your roots, i am sure you wont lol.


cheers mate. When you are a 20-year overnight success ...you tend to not forget your roots


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 22, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Hey BDW gotta luv those supportive women counter pasrts at those kinda time lol I forgot if it was ever asked but anyways what strains were it that you planted out there??


All the trade secrets come out in the how to video. But please allow me to finish entertaining you before you throw a coin in the box.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been folowing this thread since forever, and saw the video before I joined the site I beleive,
is there a video of the plants in full flower? I want to see thoes with some biggg buds  
great video man!!!!!!!!!!!1 you can make it into a TV series . you really could it would kick ass!


----------



## granitestate (Jan 22, 2008)

good to see man. good to see


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 22, 2008)

man i was hoping i was would be first to post on this video. Oh well least i got 3rd!
Great job warrior looking forward to next month.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 23, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> cheers mate. When you are a 20-year overnight success ...you tend to not forget your roots


 20-year overnight success, yeah i guess that keeps you grounded lol. hard work and good karma pays off for you, i am hoping for me too one day.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 23, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Hey BDW gotta luv those supportive women counter pasrts at those kinda time lol I forgot if it was ever asked but anyways what strains were it that you planted out there??


can't live with 'em, can't live...with 'em.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 23, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I've been folowing this thread since forever, and saw the video before I joined the site I beleive,
> is there a video of the plants in full flower? I want to see thoes with some biggg buds
> great video man!!!!!!!!!!!1 you can make it into a TV series . you really could it would kick ass!


keep watchin' mate!


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 23, 2008)

man they dont get the weed thing, they just wana smoke it..
im growing got 10 days until harvest and now she shows interest and is picking out her buds...fuck that, bitches


----------



## tokensmoke (Jan 23, 2008)

Man, it's hard to come up with words to say to someone like you.. You deserve everyone on heres respect, support, and help. I have half a mind to come to your house, and pop open a nice cold beer with you, and I don't even drink. Bro, it is people like you who inspire new growers and encourage first time growers like me. You deserve the weight of the pot smoking world to be right by yourside helping you with everything that you are doing.


----------



## bongspit (Jan 23, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> can't live with 'em, can't live...with 'em.


can't get caught burying them in the back yard....


----------



## tokensmoke (Jan 23, 2008)

Much Like Pot!!!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 23, 2008)

tokensmoke said:


> Man, it's hard to come up with words to say to someone like you.. You deserve everyone on heres respect, support, and help. I have half a mind to come to your house, and pop open a nice cold beer with you, and I don't even drink. Bro, it is people like you who inspire new growers and encourage first time growers like me. You deserve the weight of the pot smoking world to be right by yourside helping you with everything that you are doing.


You've done a fine job of coming up with words. thanks.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 23, 2008)

cool!!! didnt see spisode 9 there, is there going to be an episode 10???


----------



## t0k3s (Jan 23, 2008)

tckfui said:


> cool!!! didnt see spisode 9 there, is there going to be an episode 10???


 i hope so... thanks for another awesome video BDW.hahha my fav part was when he was like fuck off to his wife haha bdw keeps her in check.


----------



## tokensmoke (Jan 23, 2008)

> You've done a fine job of coming up with words. thanks.


Nah bro, thank you.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 23, 2008)

Mary Jane's last dance has been playing so loud last night my neighbor's came banging on my door


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh no....I hate helicopters....im worried now 

I had 7 six footers on my property and a sheriff chopper circled my house 3 or 4 times...luckily he did it while I was home. The plants got burned in under 10 minutes hahaha

My girlfriend doesnt like me growing either.....but she always loves the bud I produce


----------



## ambush paddington (Jan 23, 2008)

How many episodes are there gonna be?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> Mary Jane's last dance has been playing so loud last night my neighbor's came banging on my door


LOL fuck I love that song now


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 24, 2008)

nice work man like the new vid. have you done any indoor grows? or have they all been outdoors?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 24, 2008)

ambush paddington said:


> How many episodes are there gonna be?


12 -- maybe 13 if they stay within the five minute range. Like to keep the image quality up there. Xvid seem to allow a little better compression for you buck. But the rest of the show is mostly edited together now so things will happen in half the time at least


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 24, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> nice work man like the new vid. have you done any indoor grows? or have they all been outdoors?


only for sellection purposes. All roads lead to the great outdoors


----------



## natmoon (Jan 24, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> 12 -- maybe 13 if they stay within the five minute range. Like to keep the image quality up there. Xvid seem to allow a little better compression for you buck. But the rest of the show is mostly edited together now so things will happen in half the time at least


Hey bdw you might want to consider adding your video clips to stage6 in divx format for a huge audience and much better looking quality than youtube


----------



## t0k3s (Jan 24, 2008)

your videos rock...when do you think well get the next episode?


----------



## granitestate (Jan 24, 2008)

good art man. I too wonder how many of the passer-by's in my daily life just got done burning something. Or how many of the people that buy nutes at my store are using it for the good grow. They're out there, your purpose is just haha.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 25, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> your videos rock...when do you think well get the next episode?


much sooner than the previous


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 25, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey bdw you might want to consider adding your video clips to stage6 in divx format for a huge audience and much better looking quality than youtube


thanks I'll check it out when I can.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 25, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> thanks I'll check it out when I can.


No worries.
Stage6 has a huge worldwide audience and they would love your vids i will bet.
Allows higher quality uploads as well than youtube.
Heres a link for ease.

Stage6 · Upload Video Clips. Share, Watch, Download Videos


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 25, 2008)

ambush paddington said:


> How many episodes are there gonna be?


12 or 13 in the five minute format. But the DVD will be without breaks. I've cut the show quick. It's very dense as you can see. No lingering on images for the most part. Much like a music video. Several reasons for this really. And it all has alot to do with bandwidth and the nature of the medium. It's a new filmic form actually. I don't think there is quite anything like it out there -- a reality produced like a movie. There certainly have been movies produced like realities. the Blair Witch Project (love it or hate it) pioneered the "movie as reality" genre and went on to be the highest grossing independent film of all time. I've kind of pulled the concept inside out. We'll see if it catches on as well. The numbers of views seem to be climbing steadily and respectfully. And the best is yet to come. Even if it gets a good cult following I will consider it a success. But I think it's going to have legs. The response has been overwhelmingly positive, and, the best part -- it's liked by people that don't grow pot. And of course the model is different. I'm giving the film away in exchange for branding. Kind of like a giant commercial. but I hope browndirt.com will eventually create several revenue streams through quality products synonymous with the name that bear my endorsement. I'm already negotiating with a nutrient company for my own brand. You're hearing it hear first. "Browndirt's Outoor Master Mix."


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 25, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> 12 or 13 in the five minute format. But the DVD will be without breaks. I've cut the show quick. It's very dense as you can see. No lingering on images for the most part. Much like a music video. Several reasons for this really. And it all has alot to do with bandwidth and the nature of the medium. It's a new filmic form actually. I don't think there is quite anything like it out there -- a reality produced like a movie. There certainly have been movies produced like realities. the Blair Witch Project (love it or hate it) pioneered the "movie as reality" genre and went on to be the highest grossing independent film of all time. I've kind of pulled the concept inside out. We'll see if it catches on as well. The numbers of views seem to be climbing steadily and respectfully. And the best is yet to come. Even if it gets a good cult following I will consider it a success. But I think it's going to have legs. The response has been overwhelmingly positive, and, the best part -- it's liked by people that don't grow pot. And of course the model is different. I'm giving the film away in exchange for branding. Kind of like a giant commercial. but I hope browndirt.com will eventually create several revenue streams through quality products synonymous with the name that bear my endorsement. I'm already negotiating with a nutrient company for my own brand. You're hearing it hear first. "Browndirt's Outoor Master Mix."


 
dude hopefully its out by spring, definetely let us know man. peace


----------



## TurboEscort (Jan 25, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> 12 or 13 in the five minute format. But the DVD will be without breaks. I've cut the show quick. It's very dense as you can see. No lingering on images for the most part. Much like a music video. Several reasons for this really. And it all has alot to do with bandwidth and the nature of the medium. It's a new filmic form actually. I don't think there is quite anything like it out there -- a reality produced like a movie. There certainly have been movies produced like realities. the Blair Witch Project (love it or hate it) pioneered the "movie as reality" genre and went on to be the highest grossing independent film of all time. I've kind of pulled the concept inside out. We'll see if it catches on as well. The numbers of views seem to be climbing steadily and respectfully. And the best is yet to come. Even if it gets a good cult following I will consider it a success. But I think it's going to have legs. The response has been overwhelmingly positive, and, the best part -- it's liked by people that don't grow pot. And of course the model is different. I'm giving the film away in exchange for branding. Kind of like a giant commercial. but I hope browndirt.com will eventually create several revenue streams through quality products synonymous with the name that bear my endorsement. I'm already negotiating with a nutrient company for my own brand. You're hearing it hear first. "Browndirt's Outoor Master Mix."


dude, that is fantastic. if only half of your plans come to fruition, that will still bring the fight to legalize marijuana to a more real front. i really appreciate what you are doing as a grower and a person. and especially as a marijuana rights activist.

bringing marijuana more mainstream and getting it into people's face can really help the cause that we all want and petition for.

thanks a bunch man, and as always, nice vid, and im looking forward to the next. WOOOOOO!!!


----------



## MicroGro (Jan 25, 2008)

BrownDirt's Outdoor Mix....you are the shit dude! Gettin endorsements is the f'n bomb. I love you man. Will you adopted me?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 25, 2008)

your going places my friend...this is the beginning of a better life for you and yours...


----------



## DWR (Jan 25, 2008)

Jo brwndirtwarrior is this for real ? are u just playing around or is this your real life dude ?


----------



## passittotheleft (Jan 25, 2008)

your videos make me happy...please keep making them! lol


----------



## durbanpoison91 (Jan 27, 2008)

you are a fucking amazing man

i have a 12 pack of cold beers for you bro


----------



## rezo (Jan 27, 2008)

you are the survivor man of the pot world . good shit man .anyone who sais that aint a job is trippin.


----------



## FebreezeIt (Jan 27, 2008)

Dude, I gotta say I love the vids. I just saw the one you posted on Jan 22, I must say those girls are looking mighty fine. I take it you live in the Northern Hemisphere right? If so then are you just editing the footage you already have? Obviously its winter and its too cold to be growing outside. If so I hope you got a huge huge yield and its putting you closer to that bike. Oh, and I was on that commercial plane that flew over, I felt it. Haha, no but it woulda been bad ass if I was.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 27, 2008)

yea sick vids for sure, hes brobably gettin ready for daytona bike weed with his new HD. ive worked on alot of what we call weed bikes, that dealers paid for. always sick ass bikes, when the next vids. BDW?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

durbanpoison91 said:


> you are a fucking amazing man
> 
> i have a 12 pack of cold beers for you bro


...have one on me bud, and keep watching!


----------



## passittotheleft (Jan 27, 2008)

whens the next episode bdw?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

passittotheleft said:


> whens the next episode bdw?


much quicker than the last


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Jan 28, 2008)

first of all i got to say dude what ur doing is FUCKING AMAZING im a outdoor grower myself and i know what ya got to go threw to pull this shit off and dude take it from me ur doing great but damn that was close for with that dog and then that helicopter shit but dude wish u the best of luck and u got some pretty girls going for ya man and hope ur money situation works out and u can pull that harvest off but ill say it again ur crop fucking amazing keep with cause ur doing something right over grow the world


----------



## psyclone (Jan 28, 2008)

Just a quick one, what are your 5 favourite trout/salmon fly patterns? And release "Blazing Ganja". 
I for one would pay to download (and I didn't do it for Radiohead (or anyone else)).


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 29, 2008)

psyclone said:


> Just a quick one what are your 5 favourite trout/salmon fly patterns? And release "Blazing Ganja".
> I for one would pay to download (and I didn't do it for Radiohead (or anyone else))


You see? that kind of stuff thrills me. Be sure to get the DVD in the early spring. Besides the high res show with no breaks and the how to, you'll get MP3s of the original music tracks. More about fly tyiing later...


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 29, 2008)

longlivemtb said:


> Thanks Brown dirt. If it wasn't for you videos keeping me entertained, I would probably be getting in all kinds of trouble.


if that is you in the avatar, I don't see how you could avoid it...


----------



## longlivemtb (Jan 29, 2008)

Keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## Serotonin (Jan 29, 2008)

Hilarious dude.... that is one killer fucking spot you have. Thanks for sharing I enjoyed those flicks.

+rep


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 29, 2008)

I take it this is a successful endeavour then?

Great work BDW.


----------



## granitestate (Jan 29, 2008)

next schedualed drop date...?


----------



## psyclone (Jan 30, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> You see? that kind of stuff thrills me. Be sure to get the DVD in the early spring. Besides the high res show with no breaks and the how to, you'll get MP3s of the original music tracks. More about fly tyiing later...


It's good to find a fisherman- I haven't met many I couldn't get on with.

Imagine your staking out your crop.

you are allowed : (I am asuming you are strapped, for Bear obviously)

1 Book

12 Tunes

5 Fly patterns

1 luxury item

What would they be?

I tried to do this and by Shiva, it was difficult.
And I will happily join the queue for the DVD


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 30, 2008)

psyclone said:


> It's good to find a fisherman- I haven't met many I couldn't get on with.
> 
> Imagine your staking out your crop.
> 
> ...


that brings to mind a little story...

*Animal Attraction​*​
 

*T*urning and fleeing from a bear is a no-no because it shows signs of weakness and may prompt an attack. Well, shitting yourself on the spot is an outright declaration that he might as well just tuck a napkin under his chin and eat you. 

You ain't really lived until you've had a four-hundred-pound fur ball with canines and claws chasing you. Nothing puts a chill in your spine like knowing you are fleeing, very likely, for your life, from an animal without a rational mind or the ability to be persuaded that youd make a lousy, noisy dinner with a human excrement aftertaste.

I didn't even realize he was after me until I heard a branch snap and turned to see him scrambling in my direction. Initially, he was as frightened as I was; wed startled each other. He darted up a tree and clung there, looking at me from a distance of about two meters. I was ready to forgive him and go about my business, but he wasn't having any of it. I guess he took my sneak retreat as a sign of weakness, and clawed his way down the tree after me as I turned and hurried in the opposite direction.
Gaining distance between us, and whipsawing between sheer terror and the textbook notion you arent supposed to run or show fear, I hastened my pace towards the mainline where my Ranger was parked with the drivers side door open. To compound matters, my bear spray was jammed sideways in the main pouch of my fanny pack, which it wasn't designed for, and the zipper had jammed. Continuously glancing back as I tore out of the bush, I yanked and pulled on that zipper as a black, snorting, menace flickered in the trees in full trot toward me.

Breaking out of the bush and onto the mainline logging road, I ran for my truck, still trying to work the zipper of my fanny pack. The bear snorted loudly, and I craned around to see him breaking out on the logging road, too, galloping after me with his mouth ajar and his tongue stuffed between his canines...
Gasping for breath, I sprinted as fast as I could towards my truck, that beacon of hope about 100 yards away. The bear was on my heels, his claws clicking on the gravel. The zipper on my fanny pack suddenly broke open and I peeled the spray out, popping the safety cap like a champagne cork. Wheeling around, in a continuous motion I released a plume of spray. Close enough to swat my feet out from under me, the bear showed the whites of his bloodshot eyes as the spray cloud dispersed directly in front of his snout. When it hit his nostrils, his hind legs buckled under him and he landed on his ass, just like in a cartoon, and I made it to the safety of my truck. 
Acutely aware of my heaving breath and trembling hands, I leaned out the open door with the spray poised. The bear grunted and whined in agony, his mouth frothing as he pawed at his nose, trying to remove the pepper. So pissed was he, he stumbled towards me again and I discharged another plume from the safety of my truck. The spray came nowhere near him, but the mere sound of it sent him lumbering into the bush. 

I collapsed into the drivers seat, stunned, listening to my heartbeat slow as visions of less favorable outcomes danced in my head. What the hell had I just averted? The woods would never be the same for me again. Or, at least, not for a long, long time.

I was at the local outfitters a few days later and overheard a man and wife amicably debating whether or not they should buy the bear spray for their camping trip. I winked and said. "Good idea. Trust me."


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 30, 2008)

so did you start carrying a gun after that one?
good story man


----------



## pandabear (Jan 30, 2008)

hey brown dirt at the end of episode five did i hear u mention your real name? maybe i was hearing it wrong but sounded like you said 

"Not finished Yet: (then your name)"


did i hear that wrong? was it a slip up?


good luck nice movies stay safe



also for everyone who posted in this thread or read it, everyone should give this guy plus rep for the great work


----------



## bba (Jan 30, 2008)

OH SHIT LOL 

good thing about being in shape eh BDW?

heh ive had a couple bear encounters, each one was different.

In Alaska in 1985 while riding 3 wheelers with my cousin who is much more experienced on 3 wheelers than i was at the time. We were ripping it up around campbell creek (anchorage area), having a great time, lookin at salmon in the river, wishing we woulda brought our poles, cuz nobody was around, and there was tons of sockeye and chinook salmon in the river.

After we stopped drooling over the salmon, we decided to check out the "cliffs"...... i have no idea what the cliffs look like, and ill explain why.......
while my cousin was a very experienced 3 wheel rider, i was not... lol
So... i can hear him on his 250r which is a 2 stroke model.... very loud, and im on a girly 200x which is a 4 stroke.. not so loud. Anyway i can hear my cousin just tearin shit up on the trail ahead of me, this went on for about 5 min, when i hear my cousins 3 wheeler really kick up in R's.... then he comes flying around the corner, with this terrified look on his face..... keep in mind he is 14, and im only 13 at this time.... so yeah terrified look on his face as he passes me doing what seemed like 100mph.. The trail isnt a wide trail, and if u have been to alaska you know exactly what i mean....... so now knowing that i have to turn around... i decided to pull up to where it seemed there was a good spot to turn around, cuz again im not experienced enough to just hit the gas and brodie it back around... when i got to the opening, i seen why my cousin had that terrified look on his face, and now know why he didnt stop, he just kept on going... balls to the wall. when i rounded the corner, there was a HUUUGE FUCKING BEAR, and i mean HUGE, this bear was easily twice my height, while standing on his back legs, and yelling like a pissed off bear does when he is pissed off. I about shit myself.... that whole not knowing how to brodie a 3 wheeler around..... not anymore, somehow it just seemed to come to me, and i ALMOST did it!!!!......... I ended up rolling the 3 wheeler over on its side....... keep in mind im about 50 feet from this huge ass bear. Luckily for me the 3 wheeler stayed running. I very quickly picked the 3 wheeler up like fucking he-man (dont ask cuz i dunno), jumped back on, and got the hell outta dodge. The bear didnt come after me, he didnt even seem to move, just stayed in the same spot yelling at me, but it did scare the living shit out of me. when i got back to my cousin, he asks me if i seen the bear........... as if the expression on my face wasnt obvious that i seen the bear.... haha


these days im older and wiser, and pack a pistol when i do mountain adventures =]

it sure feels good to be wiser, but sucks to get older ..... hehe

~BBA


----------



## natmoon (Jan 30, 2008)

pandabear said:


> hey brown dirt at the end of episode five did i hear u mention your real name? maybe i was hearing it wrong but sounded like you said
> 
> "Not finished Yet: (then your name)"
> 
> ...


No thats the debt collectors name and bdw is saying he aint finished yet and aiming it at the scabby debt collector


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Jan 30, 2008)

well the plants are lookin good the wife is pissed though ! i think most of the growers on this site know that pain. good luck to you brother!


----------



## Kage (Jan 30, 2008)

geurilla growers in the US are my HEROES... i love you guys. you know, i hope to be that one day. geurilla troop, fightin' the man, sellin my stuff that i poured a pinta blood a day into, sweaty headband, mask on, hands and ankles cut up from the thorns on the way in. areal fucking man's job. not a lot, just a simple life... but hey, that's cool with me. fight the fukkin power, man


----------



## psyclone (Jan 31, 2008)

Sounds like the luxury item ought to be nice, soft, absorbent paper...


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jan 31, 2008)

Kage said:


> geurilla growers in the US are my HEROES... i love you guys. you know, i hope to be that one day. geurilla troop, fightin' the man, sellin my stuff that i poured a pinta blood a day into, sweaty headband, mask on, hands and ankles cut up from the thorns on the way in. areal fucking man's job. not a lot, just a simple life... but hey, that's cool with me. fight the fukkin power, man


Um, I'm in Canada -- I'm Canadian.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 31, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Um, I'm in Canada -- I'm Canadian.


 
CANADA? 


Well hell I don't like you anymore or what you do for that matter
















































Im just kiddin dude


----------



## sarkaztik (Jan 31, 2008)

wow crazy vid man.. it really inspired me on how to do my crops this year coming up..

i liked the soundtrack 2

whats that song thats on there its like "i get high get high get high get high"? the hip hop song or whatever?

looking 4ward to ur upcoming vids


----------



## NO GROW (Feb 1, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Um, I'm in Canada -- I'm Canadian.


LMAO, you've had to say this like 10 times in this thread.


----------



## ToastyBowlDropper (Feb 1, 2008)

Holy shit... 
You must have heard this a million times... but... you are doing something I dream of doing. I know its alot of hard work, sweat, blood, tears, agony!!! But i would be knee deep in mud and potting soil, lugging a pair of water cans right beside you if i could!!!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey nogrow, how's it going my old friend?


----------



## NO GROW (Feb 1, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Hey nogrow, how's it going my old friend?


It's going good Skunkish, p.m. me sometime.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 1, 2008)

bba said:


> OH SHIT LOL
> 
> good thing about being in shape eh BDW?
> 
> ...


great story!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 1, 2008)

sarkaztik said:


> wow crazy vid man.. it really inspired me on how to do my crops this year coming up..
> 
> i liked the soundtrack 2
> 
> ...


You'd be a candidate for my how to DVD coming out


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 1, 2008)

im glad to see ya here bdw.......I still make a blog for your videos on myspace every Friday.....I get lots of feedback too....all positive...


----------



## badboybabyface (Feb 1, 2008)

you da fuckin mad browndirtwarrior..i can only hope to get close to where you have gotton with this..im a true fan and i expect to learn much off of you..i really love the videos..put it on DVD i swear id buy it..this is like the only thing i have a real lke passion for..nothin really interests me as growing does..all i can say is you da man dog!!!keep it up bro, im gonna try my hand at outdoor this coming spring..wish me luck and budz...one question..will i be able to find legit dirt in the woods or would it just not grow unless i dig a hole and all that??you are an inspiration and i sincerly wish you the best of luck and LOTS of budz..the way you bust your ass for those plants you deserve it man...


OMG..NO OH MY FUCKING GOD...i just seen the trailer and the guy with the helicopter..thats sick shit man..i gotta see this whole move..i wont settle for less..im stoked about this...i hope this shit blows up all across america..and canada too


----------



## badboybabyface (Feb 1, 2008)

oh ps..who did that blazing ganja song???he's good..i rap and bro id totally do a song for the vid...you want proof im not wack check this out...MySpace.com - S to da K.I T to da Z.O!!!!!!!S.M.P - TROY, New York - Rap - www.myspace.com/skitzosmpallday...those were like radio type songs..but for the budz id go all out..BLAZZZING GANJAAA!!i fuckin love it!!!


----------



## bba (Feb 2, 2008)

oh goody episode 10 looks very very nice, i cant wait...... thanks for the trailer.

~BBA


----------



## DWR (Feb 2, 2008)

Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 2, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> im glad to see ya here bdw.......I still make a blog for your videos on myspace every Friday.....I get lots of feedback too....all positive...


very, very appreciated my good friend.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 2, 2008)

badboybabyface said:


> you da fuckin mad browndirtwarrior..i can only hope to get close to where you have gotton with this..im a true fan and i expect to learn much off of you..i really love the videos..put it on DVD i swear id buy it..this is like the only thing i have a real lke passion for..nothin really interests me as growing does..all i can say is you da man dog!!!keep it up bro, im gonna try my hand at outdoor this coming spring..wish me luck and budz...one question..will i be able to find legit dirt in the woods or would it just not grow unless i dig a hole and all that??you are an inspiration and i sincerly wish you the best of luck and LOTS of budz..the way you bust your ass for those plants you deserve it man...
> 
> 
> OMG..NO OH MY FUCKING GOD...i just seen the trailer and the guy with the helicopter..thats sick shit man..i gotta see this whole move..i wont settle for less..im stoked about this...i hope this shit blows up all across america..and canada too


Love the enthusiasm bro! 

And remember: soil has its place, but there is a reason I work so hard. get my DVD in the spring for the Masters' grow guide.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 2, 2008)

badboybabyface said:


> oh ps..who did that blazing ganja song???he's good..i rap and bro id totally do a song for the vid...you want proof im not wack check this out...MySpace.com - S to da K.I T to da Z.O!!!!!!!S.M.P - TROY, New York - Rap - www.myspace.com/skitzosmpallday...those were like radio type songs..but for the budz id go all out..BLAZZZING GANJAAA!!i fuckin love it!!!


It's Matts Anderson and Dylan Murray out of Toronto. More original material from then written for the show. I'l check your stuff out, thanks!


----------



## SoloGro57 (Feb 2, 2008)

That last piece with your wife? It'd play funnier if u speeded up her voice to sound like a chipmunk, instead of slowing it like yours.... she sounds like a dude. Just a thought.


----------



## longlivemtb (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm liking the looks of episode 10. Can't wait for it, also can't wait for the DVD. I don't know if your keeping this a secret, but how may episodes we looking at?


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Feb 2, 2008)

looking good with the preview that bud at the end made me drool


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 2, 2008)

Dude... Dude... DUDE, this is hands down one of the most entertaining things I have watched in a long time. Thanks for taking the time and rocking so hard. Good luck, health, and happiness!!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 3, 2008)

longlivemtb said:


> I'm liking the looks of episode 10. Can't wait for it, also can't wait for the DVD. I don't know if your keeping this a secret, but how may episodes we looking at?


twelve or 13


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 3, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Dude... Dude... DUDE, this is hands down one of the most entertaining things I have watched in a long time. Thanks for taking the time and rocking so hard. Good luck, health, and happiness!!


peace. Grow aware.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 6, 2008)

wow this threads gone dead, give us somethin to talk about man. peace bdw


----------



## toasty1 (Feb 6, 2008)

only 45 seconds, you dam tease. where can i pick up the dvd when its done? you rock man.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 7, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> wow this threads gone dead, give us somethin to talk about man. peace bdw


You want STOP talkin' after you see what's comin'.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 7, 2008)

toasty1 said:


> only 45 seconds, you dam tease. where can i pick up the dvd when its done? you rock man.


thanks for the support. After all the shows are up (12 or 13), the high res DVD without breaks will be coming out -- complete with bonus features such as a how to and MP3s of the original songs written for the show. Links will be posted on my youtube channel.


----------



## DWR (Feb 7, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> thanks for the support. After all the shows are up (12 or 13), the high res DVD without breaks will be coming out -- complete with bonus features such as a how to and MP3s of the original songs written for the show. Links will be posted on my youtube channel.


I want to buy ^^


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 7, 2008)

dude most of us will be buying.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 7, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> dude most of us will be buying.


Oh yeah...I might buy 3 copies so I can give two away as gifts


----------



## bba (Feb 7, 2008)

heh yep ill be buying one, support the cause, bdw deserves it =]

yeah the teaser did just that haha TEASE ME!!! PLEASE ME!!!!

my mom told me that lying never pays off, well in the right cases it does!!, seems your wife may realize that now too, and im sure she is happier now 

Alotta women get way to paranoid "i dont think we should do this", "i dont like lying to people about what you are doing", "what if we get caught".......... but when its all done, they are right there happy as can be, smokin it with ya, and spending your money! haha women are great really, but sometimes they nag a little to much, worry too much, intuition whatever u wanna call it....... but we still love em.... 

so all that lying she did has paid off, i should send ole ma a copy of your dvd, and show her that lying sometimes pays off big time =]

besides those are white lies =]


~BBA


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 7, 2008)

I just ripped one


----------



## DWR (Feb 7, 2008)

When is the next one comming man ?


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Feb 7, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I just ripped one





DWR said:


> When is the next one comming man ?


you want him to rip another? one is enough


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Feb 7, 2008)

he likes the taste!!


----------



## DWR (Feb 7, 2008)

Huh ? I just want to see a new video man..... 

You got me hook'd up on those vids.... Sry for asking  Mr. Limpet


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Feb 7, 2008)

i know what you meant bro, im just breaking balls


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 7, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I just ripped one



Ohhhhhhh the aroma....
So whens the next one coming out? Soon I hope.



Any info on when the full movie is coming out?


----------



## pako2007 (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow nice movie!!!!!!!!


----------



## tckfui (Feb 7, 2008)

yea man whens episode 10 going to be out?!?!?
that teaser totaly teased me man!!!!


----------



## infamouse21 (Feb 7, 2008)

damn just came across this, amazing!!!


----------



## rastadoor (Feb 7, 2008)

nice i want to see the rest! you have me hooked


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 8, 2008)

bba said:


> heh yep ill be buying one, support the cause, bdw deserves it =]
> 
> yeah the teaser did just that haha TEASE ME!!! PLEASE ME!!!!
> 
> ...


very nice sentiments, but the fat colas haven't sung yet, have they?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 8, 2008)

DWR said:


> When is the next one comming man ?


10 and 11 will be coming out together -- very soon. This is the climax, so it takes all the creative energy I can muster. I just got licensing rights for sound design, so things should pick up here. I promise it won't be six weeks before the next ones. I'm cutting the youtube shows from the big screen DVD version (which is my top priority) so it's really just a lot of tweaking and such. believe me, I'm very excited about what is coming. I hope it will help break this out into the mainstream. i will be making a major announcement shortly about putting rollitup in the movie, so y'all keep your ears to the thread if you want to immortalize your avatar and comments.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 8, 2008)

infamouse21 said:


> damn just came across this, amazing!!!


...fasten your seatbelt


----------



## COD4 (Feb 8, 2008)

cool shit man, I just watched #1,2,3,4,5 and 8, and 9

(yea I skipped through the others to get to the latest ones hoping it would be the harvest videos)


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 9, 2008)

COD4 said:


> cool shit man, I just watched #1,2,3,4,5 and 8, and 9
> 
> (yea I skipped through the others to get to the latest ones hoping it would be the harvest videos)


Now you see, I don't understand that.... 

Why deny yourself the full experiece of something so painstakingly crafted? I designed these shows as stand alone art works from hunders of hours of footage -- compelling onto themselves while pushing towards a climax and resolution that expresses the plight of the grower in the current political climate. This show was crafted in a style I have called "faux realism" -- a reality crafted with all the conventions of classical story structure - setups, plants, payoffs, acts, climax, resolution... My hundreds of hours of footage have afforded me the ability to do that (along with a certain ability I apparently have). Growing is not about harvests my friend -- that's just the icing. Growing is a lifestyle -- something you love to do that bears fruit if you are lucky enough and skilled enough to have that opportunity. The real meat is in the struggle to get there, not in the act itself. I guess I've failed you in that regard. 

anyway, I'm ranting now.


----------



## alexdunaba (Feb 9, 2008)

heheh. even seemore doesn't disguise his voice. lol, nice video though  I hope you spoofed your ip or connected through several proxies before your posting on youtube. You did, right? uh oh . heheh.


----------



## DWR (Feb 9, 2008)

> if you want to immortalize your avatar and comments.


??? que ??? me no understand that man '^^' I want your DVD at my house so i can show all my friends whats going on ^^ they all love your videos man, and we all felt sorry for your wife, but as you said women just worry to much and its cool in the end because they get what they want,... bla bla bla..... anyway hope u didnt get to many scars from all those rocks u cut yourself on ^^ ( guess u can show off about it once, like we all do.... Uhhh look at that! im hard  ) 

do u ship to switzerland???


----------



## COD4 (Feb 9, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Now you see, I don't understand that....
> 
> Why deny yourself the full experiece of something so painstakingly crafted? I designed these shows as stand alone art works from hunders of hours of footage -- compelling onto themselves while pushing towards a climax and resolution that expresses the plight of the grower in the current political climate. This show was crafted in a style I have called "faux realism" -- a reality crafted with all the conventions of classical story structure - setups, plants, payoffs, acts, climax, resolution... My hundreds of hours of footage have afforded me the ability to do that (along with a certain ability I apparently have). Growing is not about harvests my friend -- that's just the icing. Growing is a lifestyle -- something you love to do that bears fruit if you are lucky enough and skilled enough to have that opportunity. The real meat is in the struggle to get there, not in the act itself. I guess I've failed you in that regard.
> 
> anyway, I'm ranting now.


I am sorry that I have failed you as a student


----------



## COD4 (Feb 9, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> fuck.
> just post the vids.
> why do we have to wait.
> if is was last year.
> ...


----------



## longlivemtb (Feb 9, 2008)

Have some patience man, its not like this is someones grow journal where you can look at the seedling and skip to the end to see the final product. Like Brown Dirt said its a story about all the painstaking labor and love that go into finishing a product that is trying to be eradicated by much of society and the law.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 9, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> fuck.
> just post the vids.
> why do we have to wait.
> if is was last year.
> ...


Mutiny on the Bounty or what? geesh. next there will be a crusade launched against me. It's a conspiracy bud. all meant to drive you insane then pick your pockets LOL. It's obvious some of y'all don't understand filmmaking. this IS a handheld, ENG style reality -- yes. But there ARE some production values. Just acquiring rights to music can talke months sometimes.

I love yuh, man. Thanks for wanting it THAT bad.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 9, 2008)

longlivemtb said:


> Have some patience man, its not like this is someones grow journal where you can look at the seedling and skip to the end to see the final product. Like Brown Dirt said its a story about all the painstaking labor and love that go into finishing a product that is trying to be eradicated by much of society and the law.


thank you. I promise it will be all worth the wait. And, as long as it's taking, you guys will STILL be the first to see it.


----------



## turflord (Feb 9, 2008)

I found this video by accident searching for something else. VERY entertaing.Two thumbs up browndirt.You have me fascinated with this plant. Looking forward to your dvd so i can learn more and plant a seed or two. Good luck and happy trails.


----------



## tckfui (Feb 9, 2008)

hey BDW... I know its way early to be asking... but... is there going to be a econd seasons video? hmmmmm??? starting that up soon are you??? you really should man! these vids are great!!!!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 10, 2008)

turflord said:


> I found this video by accident searching for something else. VERY entertaing.Two thumbs up browndirt.You have me fascinated with this plant. Looking forward to your dvd so i can learn more and plant a seed or two. Good luck and happy trails.


...this kind of post is success to me.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 10, 2008)

tckfui said:


> hey BDW... I know its way early to be asking... but... is there going to be a econd seasons video? hmmmmm??? starting that up soon are you??? you really should man! these vids are great!!!!


 
You'll have your answer very soon. keep watching!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 10, 2008)

*i keep watchin aand waiting bro,i know what youre doing kicked back with a big bowl packed,thinking fuck those stoners ill work on it tomorrow lol.sometimes someday never comes bro!what happens if youre bong explodes and you get richard pryor'ed on us.time id money bro,fortunately i have plenty of both.so ill be here waiting.was hoping the dvd would come out before i set out my clones ,but there is always next season ...peace bro *


----------



## tckfui (Feb 10, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *i keep watchin aand waiting bro,i know what youre doing kicked back with a big bowl packed,thinking fuck those stoners ill work on it tomorrow lol.sometimes someday never comes bro!what happens if youre bong explodes and you get richard pryor'ed on us.time id money bro,fortunately i have plenty of both.so ill be here waiting.was hoping the dvd would come out before i set out my clones ,but there is always next season ...peace bro *



Uh-oh!!!! I think hes got a point... I'm watch richard pryer right now... coincidence? I think not!!!!!


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 10, 2008)

good job browndirt, no complaints here. its really the only reason i sign on rollitup every few days..to see if you've added a new video. cant wait for the concluding episodes. peace


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 10, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *i keep watchin aand waiting bro,i know what youre doing kicked back with a big bowl packed,thinking fuck those stoners ill work on it tomorrow lol.sometimes someday never comes bro!what happens if youre bong explodes and you get richard pryor'ed on us.time id money bro,fortunately i have plenty of both.so ill be here waiting.was hoping the dvd would come out before i set out my clones ,but there is always next season ...peace bro *


I'm like a big cat, brother: I might look lazy -- but just when you least expect ... I'll hit you hard and with a tremendous amount of skill.


----------



## rastadoor (Feb 10, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> I'm like a big cat, brother: I might look lazy -- but just when you least expect ... I'll hit you hard and with a tremendous amount of skill.


thats why they call me whiskers 

Will Ferrell - SNL (Harry Carry)


----------



## t0k3s (Feb 10, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> I'm like a big cat, brother: I might look lazy -- but just when you least expect ... I'll hit you hard and with a tremendous amount of skill.


strutcat roll! haha keep it up BDW you the man...


----------



## bba (Feb 10, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> very nice sentiments, but the fat colas haven't sung yet, have they?


 
not yet i suppose


----------



## RaoulDuke (Feb 11, 2008)

You have inspired many, you are the man. Not to be too much of a brown nose warrior but I thought I'd butter you up for a good old fashioned question being that you obviously know what you are talking about. I've heard its best to plant on south facing hills. What is your opinion?


----------



## tckfui (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm no BDW, but it sounds pretty reasonable, the sun is around the equator, so you would want them on the south facing the equator... unless of course, your on the southern hemisphere... but this is just me speculating.


----------



## TurboEscort (Feb 11, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I'm no BDW, but it sounds pretty reasonable, the sun is around the equator, so you would want them on the south facing the equator... unless of course, your on the southern hemisphere... but this is just me speculating.


agreed


and im sure BDW might mention something just like that on his dvd


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 12, 2008)

TurboEscort said:


> agreed
> 
> 
> and im sure BDW might mention something just like that on his dvd


Yes, I cover everything in the DVD. Including all the tricks I've learned from great (very rich) masters that pass down verbal traditions to those that come under their wing.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 12, 2008)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey Browndirt!!! Can't wait to see your video. Will you be selling it on your website so the US crew can watch??? Thanks godspeed.


----------



## DWR (Feb 12, 2008)

brwndirtwarrior have u dicided on a release date of the 10th episode ?

and the movie ?

Thnx for your info ...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 12, 2008)

*i can feel the richard pryor syndrome,those were some good replies thanx guys*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 12, 2008)

*hey check out my new thread in hydro/aeroponics its called got a new toy.i know you are THE soil man bd but check it out and let me know what ya think.it will be the only hydro setup this year mother nature will get the masses im planting in the outdoors.later hydro*


----------



## TEUFELHuNDEN420 (Feb 12, 2008)

Aloha BDW! I never knew the feds in canada were such fuckheads sending out pesky porkchoppers over u'r growspot. anyway, I know u're ideology that growing is a serious source and that we who grow by the rays of the sun know how fucked up it can get. Growing is a just and righteous thing to do, how can another person say that one of god's creations is illegitimate? The fact is that maybe with all our combined effort we will be the ones who, in the future, look back and say, 'I once lived in a time when people were never allowed to grow this plant cannabis'. Things will change for the better my friend and i think when u're DVD comes out it will be a big step in the right direction. Mahalo!


----------



## granitestate (Feb 13, 2008)

righteous indeed.

overgrow


----------



## mr.x007 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey brown dirt. haven't been around in a while. videos looking great man! film making is quit a chore. its great to see some one out there that has the drive and commitment on over taking such a task. Can't wait till the DVD drops its going to be a BLOCKBUSTER. No doubt about it. I'm making my way up there this spring, do a little shopping. We can celibrate the release !!! lol great work man keep it up.

Mr.X God Bless
​


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 13, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey Browndirt!!! Can't wait to see your video. Will you be selling it on your website so the US crew can watch??? Thanks godspeed.


Yes, there will be a link on my youtube channel to the parent site Browndirtwarrior.com. There, you will have a choice between Masters' Grow Guide how to DVD combined with the high resolution, broadcast standard documentary with no breaks, mp3s of the original music written for the show, and a bonus feature on making bubble hash -- which I also produced; or, you can get JUST the documentary or JUST the how to. The how to DVD will also provide a direct help address to me for any email inquiries about growing that I will be hosting on a daily basis.

Can anyone tell Jorge Cervantes to move over -- there's a new kid in town?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 13, 2008)

mr.x007 said:


> Hey brown dirt. haven't been around in a while. videos looking great man! film making is quit a chore. its great to see some one out there that has the drive and commitment on over taking such a task. Can't wait till the DVD drops its going to be a BLOCKBUSTER. No doubt about it. I'm making my way up there this spring, do a little shopping. We can celibrate the release !!! lol great work man keep it up.
> 
> Mr.X God Bless


thanks for the vote of confidence my friend. Sure, we can hook up and I will hand deliver your copy. LOL


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 13, 2008)

TEUFELHuNDEN420 said:


> Aloha BDW! I never knew the feds in canada were such fuckheads sending out pesky porkchoppers over u'r growspot. anyway, I know u're ideology that growing is a serious source and that we who grow by the rays of the sun know how fucked up it can get. Growing is a just and righteous thing to do, how can another person say that one of god's creations is illegitimate? The fact is that maybe with all our combined effort we will be the ones who, in the future, look back and say, 'I once lived in a time when people were never allowed to grow this plant cannabis'. Things will change for the better my friend and i think when u're DVD comes out it will be a big step in the right direction. Mahalo!


peace to you. 

Yes, I often fantasize about showing the video to my kids many years down the road and saying.."this is the way it used to be."


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 13, 2008)

DWR said:


> brwndirtwarrior have u dicided on a release date of the 10th episode ?
> 
> and the movie ?
> 
> Thnx for your info ...


well, its not really a matter of deciding as it is of preparation. It's like when you make a home made stew: you ad all the ingredience, with tender love and care, and put it on simmer until it's done. And a master chef never short changes the meal simply to feed hungry mouths.


----------



## psyclone (Feb 13, 2008)

Would mailing cash be acceptable? Or perhaps PayPal?
I am tying some Pike (esox lucius) flys in between posting, this one was meant to resemble a mouse, but actually looks more like a wildcat. If it catches me a fish, I shall call it "The Warrior".


----------



## IOWNEVERY1 (Feb 13, 2008)

The movie Fuking rocked i wactched it all at once.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 13, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *hey check out my new thread in hydro/aeroponics its called got a new toy.i know you are THE soil man bd but check it out and let me know what ya think.it will be the only hydro setup this year mother nature will get the masses im planting in the outdoors.later hydro*


technically, my good friend, I am a mix man -- not soil. I do growing IN the ground, but not WITH the ground


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 13, 2008)

psyclone said:


> Would mailing cash be acceptable? Or perhaps PayPal?
> I am tying some Pike (esox lucius) flys in between posting, this one was meant to resemble a mouse, but actually looks more like a wildcat. If it catches me a fish, I shall call it "The Warrior".


Peace mate, love to see the fly when it is done. Details about acquiring the DVD will be made available on the site.


----------



## Westvilleboy (Feb 14, 2008)

browndirt your in B.C atm im guessing? im liveing in N.S for now moveing out to B.C this summer plan on doing some growing of my own 

#edit pfft im an idiot <.< didnt even think bout looking at the location thing

Just watched episode 1-9 great work bud. Can't wait for 10 to come out .


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 14, 2008)

*didnt want to start a thread bdw but wanted to let youre muses know theres a place in sacremento thhat sells all the good shit big list dro.out of seeds now because of the season coming up its a huge seed drought its services [email protected] hydro!!!!!!!hindu kush ,all the skunks,all dro ready to ship. good*


----------



## DWR (Feb 14, 2008)

Brwndirtwarrior ^^ 

Heyyyy ^^ * stoned * tell me, when is ep. 10 coming ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^


----------



## WeFallToday (Feb 14, 2008)

Holy shit.

You are really creative at makeing the movie.

i like them ^^


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 14, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Can anyone tell Jorge Cervantes to move over -- there's a new kid in town?


I will spread the word!!!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

Westvilleboy said:


> browndirt your in B.C atm im guessing? im liveing in N.S for now moveing out to B.C this summer plan on doing some growing of my own
> 
> #edit pfft im an idiot <.< didnt even think bout looking at the location thing
> 
> Just watched episode 1-9 great work bud. Can't wait for 10 to come out .


You're already in prime country my friend. don't forget my DVD!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

DWR said:


> Brwndirtwarrior ^^
> 
> Heyyyy ^^ * stoned * tell me, when is ep. 10 coming ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^


 ...before you come down. LOL


----------



## ORECAL (Feb 14, 2008)

Just watched episodes 1-9, awesome job! Can't wait to see what you get in the end. Props man, peace.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 14, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> ...before you come down. LOL


No way not today!?!?

It keeps getting more and more tense


----------



## rad3305201 (Feb 14, 2008)

thats some bad ass shit


----------



## panhead (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey brwndirt,excellent movie & even better skills on your part,i liked to cried when i saw the flooding,seriously.

BTW, i hope everything worked out for you & your family with the leach ass bill collectors & left you enough cash to buy that Road King your lusting after.

I own a Road King,a Fatboy & a 55 Panhead,as my username indicates im partial to the Panhead. 

Good luck on ALL your endeavors.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 16, 2008)

panhead said:


> Hey brwndirt,excellent movie & even better skills on your part,i liked to cried when i saw the flooding,seriously.
> 
> BTW, i hope everything worked out for you & your family with the leach ass bill collectors & left you enough cash to buy that Road King your lusting after.
> 
> ...


nice dude pans are hard to get unless you got some cash... i have a '92 heritage, '78 fl shovel, and a '69 iron head chopper. good luck with the king definetely. nice name man for real


----------



## bakes888 (Feb 16, 2008)

man your my new hero,what song is in your prohibition episode 1 i need to have it?
nice truck! 69chev ?


----------



## mrCRC420 (Feb 16, 2008)

damn.... respect.


----------



## panhead (Feb 16, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> nice dude pans are hard to get unless you got some cash... i have a '92 heritage, '78 fl shovel, and a '69 iron head chopper. good luck with the king definetely. nice name man for real


Back when i first got into Panheads they were a dime a dozen,now the sky's the limit,my older brother has an old Flathead 45 meter maid trike,i wish he'd sell it to me but it'll never happen,he also has a 1996 Heritage, Heritage softails are the most comfortable HD ever made,makes my Fatboy & RK feel like Tanks in comparison. 

Were building a 1970 sporty stroker, old school girder front end/hard tail chopper for my oldest son right now,he cant wait till it's done.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 17, 2008)

bakes888 said:


> man your my new hero,what song is in your prohibition episode 1 i need to have it?
> nice truck! 69chev ?


There will be mp3s of the original music on my DVD. Truck's a '70.

peace.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 17, 2008)

mrCRC420 said:


> damn.... respect.


--respect to you my friend.


----------



## granitestate (Feb 19, 2008)

i think that this is the only thread that keeps me coming back to this website haha


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 19, 2008)

are new episodes out yet.
it would take all day to look through hoping you have posted the end to the cliff hanger. good marketing.
are you keeping us hanging on, to the hit us with the cliff hanger dvd. for$19.99lol


----------



## longlivemtb (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh man a cliff hanger dvd would kill me. It's hard enough waiting for new episodes.


----------



## bongspit (Feb 19, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BDW...


----------



## SnowGreen (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy B-day!


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 19, 2008)

whens the new video coming man? peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 19, 2008)

should have put it all together before releasing any of it. this is just boring.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 19, 2008)

it does hurt waiting... oh well . bdw's buisy smokin the bc's


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 19, 2008)

this is still going on lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 19, 2008)

i've completely lost interest.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 19, 2008)

its crazy, the vidoes are sick but it sucks waiting man. come on brown lets see a new video. fdd's got a point


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 19, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> it does hurt waiting... oh well . bdw's buisy smokin the bc's


if he wants to make money he should be buisy making movies and keeping the people happy that one day will pay his bills.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 19, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> are new episodes out yet.
> it would take all day to look through hoping you have posted the end to the cliff hanger. good marketing.
> are you keeping us hanging on, to the hit us with the cliff hanger dvd. for$19.99lol


No, I'm very busy and putting these out as I make them. That would be a bit cheezy. I will be offering a big screen DVD with added features when all is done.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 19, 2008)

yea but hes makin mad cash sellin these buds. you ever hear when he says in the video the money he expects from the crop? crazy shit man, and you see him with mark emery( i think that the dudes name)? i do want a new video though, come on bdw.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 19, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> No, I'm very busy and putting these out as I make them. That would be a bit cheezy. I will be offering a big screen DVD with added features when all is done.



that's what you always say.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 19, 2008)

fdd's fed up man..


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 19, 2008)

The only responsibility I feel I have to any of you nay sayers, is to deliver the very best I can do. And that is because I am a serious artist and wouldn't have it any other way. Please keep in mind this is free to you. And I have to make a living as well. I have a life outside this. I'm giving you my heart and soul here. It hurts to hear this kind of stuff when all I have been doing is giving and only asking for a little moral support. You have no idea what is going on in my personal life that may be affecting this either. please show a little sensitivity. This bickering will mean nothing in the end. You'll see what is coming and forget about all this nonsense. Please try to see past your nose. this is history here. No one else is doing this. You guys are getting it freshly minted. This project is already gaining internatinal attention. I just got recording artist MOBY on board providing music. This thing could break out. Don't foresake me because you don't feel it's happening fast enough. it cheapens the process and tends to make one look petty. 

I want to put rollitup in the movie. But you gotta keep it real folks. 

Thanks to you all that have wished me a happy birthday. Now THAT I can appreciate on my so called special day.


----------



## ars1n (Feb 19, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> The only responsibility I feel I have to any of you nay sayers, is to deliver the very best I can do. And that is because I am a serious artist and wouldn't have it any other way. Please keep in mind this is free to you. And I have to make a living as well. I have a life outside this. I'm giving you my heart and soul here. It hurts to hear this kind of stuff when all I have been doing is giving and only asking for a little moral support. You have no idea what is going on in my personal life that may be affecting this either. please show a little sensitivity. This bickering will mean nothing in the end. You'll see what is coming and forget about all this nonsense. Please try to see past your nose. this is history here. No one else is doing this. You guys are getting it freshly minted. This project is already gaining internatinal attention. I just got recording artist MOBY on board providing music. This thing could break out. Don't foresake me because you don't feel it's happening fast enough. it cheapens the process and tends to make one look petty.
> 
> I want to put rollitup in the movie. But you gotta keep it real folks.
> 
> Thanks to you all that have wished me a happy birthday. Now THAT I can appreciate on my so called special day.


man you just take your time! art takes time, and i guess some people don't understand that. 
Truely appreciate what you are doing man, can't wait for ep 10 (no rush  ) keep up the awsome entertainment!

O and by the way, you are the inspiration my friends and I needed to start growing outdoors. We live in the Northeast, so when spring comes around, we are going to start our first outdoor grow, and hoping to make it a nice one.
Thanks man
-Ars1n


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 19, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> The only responsibility I feel I have to any of you nay sayers, is to deliver the very best I can do. And that is because I am a serious artist and wouldn't have it any other way. Please keep in mind this is free to you. And I have to make a living as well. I have a life outside this. I'm giving you my heart and soul here. It hurts to hear this kind of stuff when all I have been doing is giving and only asking for a little moral support. You have no idea what is going on in my personal life that may be affecting this either. please show a little sensitivity. This bickering will mean nothing in the end. You'll see what is coming and forget about all this nonsense. Please try to see past your nose. this is history here. No one else is doing this. You guys are getting it freshly minted. This project is already gaining internatinal attention. I just got recording artist MOBY on board providing music. This thing could break out. Don't foresake me because you don't feel it's happening fast enough. it cheapens the process and tends to make one look petty.
> 
> I want to put rollitup in the movie. But you gotta keep it real folks.
> 
> Thanks to you all that have wished me a happy birthday. Now THAT I can appreciate on my so called special day.


you've said this 10 times. 

i'm not hating, you just should have gotten it all together first. nothing like leavin' a stoner waiting. kinda why i grow my own. got fed up with dealers taken their time. now i just grow my own. 


but i kiss your feet for sharing with us little people.


----------



## kilik2007 (Feb 19, 2008)

This is a little ridiculous guys...stop bitching about something AWESOME that you are getting for free. If you had paid a subscription for this, then fine, bitch away, but none of you did, so chill out. As he said, he's making it in the time he has; this is a person we're talking about here, not some corporation or superhuman or something. He has to make a living, pay his bills, and deal with all the same bullshit that all the rest of us have to. Sitting around editing videos that he's releasing for free shouldn't be his top priority. 

As for your point, fdd: yes, maybe he should have compiled it all and then put it out. But I kinda doubt he expected 90 pages of people constantly asking him when the next episode is coming out. I can't speak for him, but I'd imagine he would have done it differently if he knew it was going to get this big.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 20, 2008)

i told some of my friends here in boston about you bdw they thought it was cool untill it took months to push out a 10min clip hope if you do make it big you will relize its your fans that make you not the other way around. good luck and i do wish you the best.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you've said this 10 times.
> 
> i'm not hating, you just should have gotten it all together first. nothing like leavin' a stoner waiting. kinda why i grow my own. got fed up with dealers taken their time. now i just grow my own.
> 
> ...


You ain't little my friend. Just a little frustrated. Nothing I'd like more than to be able to just slap this up for you. But you will be rewarded, and soon I promise. And it's going to be so much richer than you expected.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 20, 2008)

man dont worry about it browndirt, its just that the movies are so entertaining that we cant wait for the next episodes. good job bdw.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 20, 2008)

kilik2007 said:


> This is a little ridiculous guys...stop bitching about something AWESOME that you are getting for free. If you had paid a subscription for this, then fine, bitch away, but none of you did, so chill out. As he said, he's making it in the time he has; this is a person we're talking about here, not some corporation or superhuman or something. He has to make a living, pay his bills, and deal with all the same bullshit that all the rest of us have to. Sitting around editing videos that he's releasing for free shouldn't be his top priority.
> 
> As for your point, fdd: yes, maybe he should have compiled it all and then put it out. But I kinda doubt he expected 90 pages of people constantly asking him when the next episode is coming out. I can't speak for him, but I'd imagine he would have done it differently if he knew it was going to get this big.


this echos my sentiments exactly.

I've often considered this -- whether or not it was a good move to put it out as I put it together. I understand the process of being compelled by art and wanting the payoff. And I'm flattered and feel blessed that I have god given talent to do that. The good news is, this situation motivates me to post produce the very best I can -- to reward those of you who are so compelled by the material. Episode 10 is now getting the finishing touches. I'm not sure if people understand that editing is a disapline and an art that will make or break you as a production. It takes an enormous amount of creative energy to get pacing, rythm and sound design married together to create a complete experience that will grab you and keep you wanting more. if you think it's easy making art that will do that, look at all the bad films hollywood churns out every year -- year after year. Then make your own film, slap in on the net, and see how many people tell others to watch it. please don't think I am tooting my own horn here. Just illustrating a point.

If all goes well its only days until episode 10 rolls across your screens.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 20, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> i told some of my friends here in boston about you bdw they thought it was cool untill it took months to push out a 10min clip hope if you do make it big you will relize its your fans that make you not the other way around. good luck and i do wish you the best.


never thought it could be so rewarding to be so dissappointing


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 20, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> man dont worry about it browndirt, its just that the movies are so entertaining that we cant wait for the next episodes. good job bdw.


....and that's why I love you.


----------



## longlivemtb (Feb 20, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> If all goes well its only days until episode 10 rolls across your screens.


YES! I'm sure everyone here will be keeping their eyes glued to youtube for it. 
As much as waiting for the videos sucks, I think everyone here can agree that we would be even more pissed and disappointed if you rushed it and released it before it was 100% done.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 20, 2008)

*take youre time,we were starved for real entertainment before.were all behind ya bro! bye the way who gives a flying fuck what fdd2blk has to say if ya didnt catch that FUCK!!!! FDD 2BLK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 20, 2008)

man dont be talkin to fdd like that. for real its his opinion, you dont see the actual guy( meaning browndirt )that fdd said that too reactin like you, come on man.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 20, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *take youre time,we were starved for real entertainment before.were all behind ya bro! bye the way who gives a flying fuck what fdd2blk has to say if ya didnt catch that FUCK!!!! FDD 2BLK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



right back at ya'. 


banned for 7 days (Insulting a fellow member). i don't even know this person. 




i was just giving BDW a little kick in the pants. all in good fun. i don't think i ever bad mouthed him. just complained about the wait. just shows my desire to see more.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 20, 2008)

dude didnt know who he was talkin too. learn the hard way. tryin to be a badd ass. come on man, browndirt knows its all in fun and we just wana see the new vids. man, thats what happens when a newbie comes into a old thread.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 20, 2008)

i just wanna see rows of hanging love.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 20, 2008)

ahh man funny shit man. tru though


----------



## redking11 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have seen your videos on YouTube, I would really like your input and advise, I am doing an out door grow. Here are some questions I would like to ask.

1. I have a south facing area of my house covered with windows that stays warm like a green house, is it possible to start the babies out early ie March and grow them inside from march to May before taking them outside? Or will the shorter days of March harm them even if the Temp is good?

2. I have blue plastic 50 gal. barrels that I was going to cut in half and use to plant in outside, but I saw your use of trash bags. Whats your take on the half barrel above ground vs. the trash bag?

3. what do you do to keep animals away?

4. When will they show their sex? I know it depends on the strain but I assume it happens once the days begin to shorten or just after the summer solstice any clue? Ive not grown out doors yet?

5. What kind of fertilizer and soils are you using for outdoor grow?

Sorry to lay this all on you, but I have not grown outdoors yet and plan on a rather large crop(not as large as yours) I live in the desert at about 5500 ft We have almost constant sun and the high altitude i heard makes for potent weed so I though I should try outside. Ill have to water every other day or so but i have that figured out. tanks man.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 20, 2008)

dude browndirt dont answer questions on this thread..hes promoting his video, thats it man. in his video coming out he'll share his knowledge on pot growing..thats the point of this video, you see how good he grows and you gotta buy the vid. to get his info. goodluck though man


----------



## t0k3s (Feb 20, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> man dont be talkin to fdd like that. for real its his opinion, you dont see the actual guy( meaning browndirt )that fdd said that too reactin like you, come on man.


Its called immaturity! and for the other subject i think any true BDW fan would have the patience and respect to wait until he releases the clips. This threads turning into hate spam and i don't wanna see this thread close due to squables but lets just get back on track and wait patiently until he drops the next clip.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 20, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Its called immaturity! and for the other subject i think any true BDW fan would have the patience and respect to wait until he releases the clips. This threads turning into hate spam and i don't wanna see this thread close due to squables but lets just get back on track and wait patiently until he drops the next clip.



whose hating?


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 20, 2008)

i know really. who?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 20, 2008)

i was whining.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 20, 2008)

you want some cheese? lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 20, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> you want some cheese?




mmmmmm cheese.


----------



## 7xstall (Feb 20, 2008)

it still makes me lol to think that someone gave fdd a b& hammer. i lol even more to think that he actually uses it. 





.


----------



## ars1n (Feb 20, 2008)

can't wait till ep 10!! BDW is the man!! you are an inspiration!


----------



## ambush paddington (Feb 20, 2008)

Onehundred!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 20, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> dude browndirt dont answer questions on this thread..hes promoting his video, thats it man. in his video coming out he'll share his knowledge on pot growing..thats the point of this video, you see how good he grows and you gotta buy the vid. to get his info. goodluck though man


I kind of see it as a begger with a monkey and organ grinder. The monkey grind out the toon for free, and you throw coins in the box.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 20, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Its called immaturity! and for the other subject i think any true BDW fan would have the patience and respect to wait until he releases the clips. This threads turning into hate spam and i don't wanna see this thread close due to squables but lets just get back on track and wait patiently until he drops the next clip.


You're gonna love it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 20, 2008)

YouTube - Pete & Pops - Organ Grinder and Monkey


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 20, 2008)

ambush paddington said:


> Onehundred!


no shit huh? wow, what a thread. thanks guys. and it ain't even near over. wonder if we'll set a RIU record. I kind of look at this squabling like a bunch of sailors adrift on the open sea ... all going mad because land never comes in sight and all they are left to do is speculate about their fate. Men are made and broken in the process. Then land shows on the horizon and joy fills the dark places in their souls.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 20, 2008)

well, I guess page 100 is as good a place as any to announce the contest to immortalize your blurb in my movie. I will be logging on over the next few nights with camera in hand to shoot a throw away scene of y'all showing your support for the harvest. Now, naturally, all the harvest is over and you don't know the outcome yet. But this shot will be dropped on the editing time line in a spot BEFORE I go out to the bush for the harvest -- the morning of, actually. So go for it. Make it brief, but make it colorful and in bold text for the camera. Artwork is welcome (if it's relevent). What you write must be in the context of wishing me luck. So... smoke a big bomb and give me your best. I won't pick until sunday as I'm hoping to post the show on monday (HOPING I SAID). The winners get a free DVD of the film.

I will pick two or three to zoom in on.

PEACE!


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 20, 2008)

*DUDE U FUCKING CRAZY MAN I MEAN SERIOUSLY WHAT UVE DONE SO FAR FUCKING IS NOTHING SHORT BUT CRAZY NOT ON NO DICK RIDING SHIT NEITHER I MEAN WHAT U GO THREW FUCKING AMAZING KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND PULL THAT HARVEST OFF DUDE BEST OF LUCK TO YA AND KEEP US POSTED CAN'T WAIT TO SEE SOME CHUNKY NUGS UP IN THIS BITCH*


----------



## multisonic (Feb 20, 2008)

umm, what happened? no one has posted here in months, other than this last fellow....


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 20, 2008)

multisonic said:


> umm, what happened? no one has posted here in months, other than this last fellow....



you my friend, are trippin'.


----------



## multisonic (Feb 20, 2008)

oh nevermind, i am trippin! well, not actually. the shrooms wont be done until the 28th. ha ha ha. but im not confused anymore!


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you my friend, are trippin'.


HAHAHA he sure fuckin was wasn't he


----------



## multisonic (Feb 20, 2008)

i donno what i was thinking. 

downt mwake fun owf meeeeeee ha ha ha ha

But ferreal yo...

I am eagerly awaiting the dvd release. This is one I actually will BUY, you know... with money. Not download like the other hundreds of movies I have. In my opinion, not that anyone asked, but BDW has more than earned my $ XX.00. But what's more valuable is that he has also earned my respect through an awesome work ethic. 
Thanks in advance for your hard work BDW.


----------



## passittotheleft (Feb 21, 2008)

BrownDirtWarrior...good luck...you need it. That damn collector needs his money...and by God you better give it him! Even if he doesn't know that its comming from an 'illegal source' muahahaha. Stick it to the man BDW! Good luck in all your travels...cause by the looks of it...you're traveling far in the world my man! Good luck on your harvest...I'm positive you'll have a bounty full of God's greatest plant. Peace and love my brother.


----------



## ovwarrior (Feb 21, 2008)

FUCK YEAH EPISODE 10!!111 we're gonna be doin' it real big this year folks... mad props for having a life... farming chronic... and makin a fuckin video about it. are there more hours in the day in canada or something? between smokin and workin i cant find time to do much else... good luck man!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## daveg1i (Feb 21, 2008)

wow fdd's pullin out all the tricks. sick collage man...


----------



## ars1n (Feb 21, 2008)

BDW is my hero! He is an inspiration to me and my friends, who hope to start a big outdoor grow this summer! Love the show, love your work, Keep it up man!!


----------



## longlivemtb (Feb 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Pete & Pops - Organ Grinder and Monkey


lol thats pretty great fdd.


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 21, 2008)

haha...............


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 21, 2008)

ars1n said:


> BDW is my hero! He is an inspiration to me and my friends, who hope to start a big outdoor grow this summer! Love the show, love your work, Keep it up man!!


stoners haha


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 21, 2008)

man this is funny shit...everyones pullin out the big tricks to try and get in this movie. dont let newbie's to this thread get in the movie browndirt , stick with us who have been here through the long hall, just as we've stuck with you. this is gettin to funny man for real. oh well looks like my dumb ass comments aint gonna make it....lmfao
good luck to all of you like me who wanted to get in this movie but dont have the fancy computer shit to put us to the top. but browndirt knows whos been here through this so we'll see what happens. peace


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Feb 21, 2008)

hey, just cause some of us have not been posting doesnt mean we havent been following it. I check this thread first thing everyday.

but yeah if you just joined then you havent been here for the long haul


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 21, 2008)

dude i mean that dude has 31 posts. thats newb material


----------



## taknitEZ95 (Feb 21, 2008)

Good luck Browndirt. love the vids and what your trying to do. Let's *OVER GROW THE GOVERNMENT!!!*


----------



## ambush paddington (Feb 21, 2008)

Browndirtwarrior is the shit.


----------



## t0k3s (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## yotone (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey BrownDirt!
I just love these videos, i check for your updates everyday. its exciting to watch this all unfold.
I have a question.
Do you have any concerns about when this video gets out and people might recognize you?
and if so what will you do about your next grow. id think i would be super cautious knowing police around your town see's this video.

peace and goodluck!!!


----------



## InvaderMark (Feb 22, 2008)

love you.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 22, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> man this is funny shit...everyones pullin out the big tricks to try and get in this movie. dont let newbie's to this thread get in the movie browndirt , stick with us who have been here through the long hall, just as we've stuck with you. this is gettin to funny man for real. oh well looks like my dumb ass comments aint gonna make it....lmfao
> good luck to all of you like me who wanted to get in this movie but dont have the fancy computer shit to put us to the top. but browndirt knows whos been here through this so we'll see what happens. peace


I know if you've been bad or good...


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 22, 2008)

yotone said:


> Hey BrownDirt!
> I just love these videos, i check for your updates everyday. its exciting to watch this all unfold.
> I have a question.
> Do you have any concerns about when this video gets out and people might recognize you?
> ...


hold that thought and remember: if you want to make a omelet ...you have to break a few eggs.


----------



## yotone (Feb 23, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> hold that thought and remember: if you want to make a omelet ...you have to break a few eggs.


ahh so.. but remeber this. He who holds hands in pants feels cocky all day.


----------



## jsgrwn (Feb 23, 2008)

hey brown dirt, when are you going to finish the 10th episode brov? late


----------



## lethal23 (Feb 23, 2008)

Very nice grow, great movie as well.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 23, 2008)

browndirt.... you've handled this thread great throughout, thanks for keepin us updated and bringing us sick vidoes. cant wait until the video comes out and use some of your tricks down here in the states. keep us posted man.
peace...


----------



## Apache (Feb 24, 2008)

Come on! Dude you are killing me...but great work man!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 25, 2008)

The object of this whole scenerio is so he won't have to have a second grow. The desperation that the world can put a man in sometimes calls for a dramtic response but if you take your stand the kick in the balls life trys to give you is no match for a man who just wants to survive ,nothing more nothing less....


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 25, 2008)

wow browndirt you sure no how to drag things on.
when did you post vids 1 to 9.
great stuff,but it like only seeing half a film.
or did all your plants just die?.
so no number 10?.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 25, 2008)

hes got the whole dvd coming these are teaser trailers til the dvd is ready for purchase and distribution.More will come


----------



## budman56 (Feb 25, 2008)

I always dug big holes like that but never lined them with plastic. I would fill them with potting soil, several types of manures, kelp, green sand, bone meal, dried blood, lime and water holding polymer crystals along with the original dirt. The only difference is that where the vegetation stays green all season there is no need to water or refertilize or keep going back time after time. Just go back at the end of the year and harvest. Less chance of leaving a trail or being seen or busted. I retired a few years ago because of heart disease and Lyme Disease (from the ticks) and can say that I got away with massive harvests of 200 plants for all those years and never got caught. This is just my technique, but it may be worth a try. Also, when I had new strains, I had a test patch consisting of a couple plants that I could watch from far away with a spotting scope so I would know exactly when to harvest without going near them. This was all done around the overpopulated Connecticut shoreline, not way out in the backwoods, many times within sight of peoples houses. I was proud to watch your video, not many people can pull this off year after year. Don't let your pride cause you to give too many clues to your location by filming landmarks. Someone may recognize the area. STAY SAFE AND FREE, so someday you can tell your grandchildren about how you did this and GOT AWAY WITH IT!!! I salute you, this video brings back so many memories


----------



## MrKhola (Feb 25, 2008)

Think BDW uses a technique know as forcing- which inm ineterested in myself, If it controls height and bulk as I imagine it should. Just guess its trial and error to know how many holes and of what size to make in the plastic...

Much love from the UK BDW... glad it went well and *Stay safe*!


----------



## TurboEscort (Feb 26, 2008)

*Your video's are fantastic and I have been following since you posted the original few. 

The physical labor you put yourself through to grow those plants merits you an abundance of respect from myself and many others. More importantly is the work you do to help bring marijuana mainstream and in the future help properly inform the misinformed world of marijuana.

The video's are extremely entertaining and compelling to watch, hopefully your grow turned out very well. Because it is not only important to you, but it's important to the rest of us on RollItUp.

Thanks for being awesome brown dirt. GOOD LUCK!!!*


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 26, 2008)

strap yourselves in.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 26, 2008)

Im strapped in..2 days until next episode or the dvd release?? also while your on can I ask what strain that was in the videos or if it was a few? just curious as they seemd to like the outside lol..now where my popcorn


----------



## InvaderMark (Feb 27, 2008)

i aint movin dude.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 27, 2008)

Damn guess he never gonna tell me what starin he grew.Usually 3rd times the charm but no go oh well


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 27, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Damn guess he never gonna tell me what starin he grew.Usually 3rd times the charm but no go oh well



I asked the same question a few times. He said wait till the video comes out it will say.


----------



## longlivemtb (Feb 27, 2008)

Hell yeah bowndirt, this new ones gonna be kickass, i can feel it!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 27, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Damn guess he never gonna tell me what starin he grew.Usually 3rd times the charm but no go oh well


this is the movie thread. Sorry, I'm busy here trying to get this up for you guys...


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 27, 2008)

longlivemtb said:


> Hell yeah bowndirt, this new ones gonna be kickass, i can feel it!


 
You have NO idea...


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 27, 2008)

dude the strain is probably called browndirtwarrior....who knows with the connects browndirts got. mark emery probably set him up with it.. 
yea this next ones def. gonna be sweet, cant wait. peace bdw


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 27, 2008)

*im back did i miss anything?????????????????*


----------



## hybrid (Feb 27, 2008)

Man, 105 pages today and all on one subject.........thats my brains running out of my ears, not eggs.

Im gonna go out on a limb and give my honest opinion on this movie. It pretty much fucking rocks. I started watching it thinking......."HOLY SHIT WHAT IS THIS POT HEAD THINKING?!!!!" and as I read this and went thru more and more scenes, it became very apparent that there is a huge underlying sentiment to this entire project.

Its not about braggery. Its not about being an attention seeking whore. Its not even about weed so much as it is about the inner struggles men face within themselves and how some men take such pride in something that they stare it down like a lion does its prey.

Ive been so compelled by the tenacity of the movie so far that I cant wait for the final installments. I need to see the fruition of the movie even if the plot twist is so insane and circus like that I pull my hair out in frustration!

I want to root for Brown Dirt Warrior and what is left of his crop. I want to see the so called "bad guy" actually come out on top. This movie has shown me so many emotional elements in such a short burst of clips.......Courage, Fear, Frustration, Angst, Satifaction..........and a half dozen more.

Id like to say its been all worth the rollercoaster ticket.......and Im sure it will be. 

Know this BDW, I fully intend to wait out the rest of this movie and I will have a copy of its feature production. The paradoxical nature of it is too enticing for me not to. You make men want to do bad things for good reasons.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Feb 27, 2008)

an excellent track to run through the end during credits 

YouTube - Ben Harper "Burn One Down"


----------



## burbsking (Feb 27, 2008)

great song

great movie

guy on the bongos is out of control

im gona go burn one down....

peace every1.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Feb 28, 2008)

hybrid said:


> Man, 105 pages today and all on one subject.........thats my brains running out of my ears, not eggs.
> 
> Im gonna go out on a limb and give my honest opinion on this movie. It pretty much fucking rocks. I started watching it thinking......."HOLY SHIT WHAT IS THIS POT HEAD THINKING?!!!!" and as I read this and went thru more and more scenes, it became very apparent that there is a huge underlying sentiment to this entire project.
> 
> ...


...this is one of the most important things I've read. And not because it strokes my ego, but because it speaks to my art and craft and the visceral affect it has had. It's also import because it addresses the cross over potential of the work to reach the masses. At almost 100,000 youtube views now, I know it it likely mosty people like y'all watching in a hush-hush manner. I hope these next two episodes are going to blow it out of the box.

thank you for this note. Very insightful and well crafted. By day's end today (Pacific time) there should be something new up there to rock your world.


----------



## kilik2007 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ohhhhhh man. That is beautiful. I'm gonna be refreshing the page all night haha. I'm so fucking excited!!


----------



## longlivemtb (Feb 28, 2008)

damn Browndirt, now I won't be able to concentrate on anything else but waiting for your movie. Its still totally worth it!


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 28, 2008)

dude im pumped, ill be checkin this all night. 
well pacific time? maybee not im eastern time, hopefully i see it tonight.


----------



## t0k3s (Feb 28, 2008)

yes another BDW production cant wait


----------



## tckfui (Feb 28, 2008)

its probably going to be another 10 hours... probably going to have it done at 11:59


----------



## InvaderMark (Feb 28, 2008)

i wont be able to see it.. i wont be hoooome.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 28, 2008)

lets start up the browndirt chant again......

BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT


----------



## ars1n (Feb 28, 2008)

BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT


----------



## tckfui (Feb 28, 2008)

me too, but I figure theres 6 hrs left :/
BROWNDIRT




BROWNDIRT





BROWNDIRT




BROWNDIRT





BROWNDIRT




BROWNDIRT





BROWNDIRT




BROWNDIRT





BROWNDIRT




BROWNDIRT





BROWNDIRT




BROWNDIRT


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Feb 28, 2008)

BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT


----------



## MicroGro (Feb 28, 2008)

BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT


----------



## kilik2007 (Feb 28, 2008)

YEEEEHAW BITCHES

BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 28, 2008)

yessaaa..look what i started

RUDYRUDYRUDYRUDYRUDY
RUDYRUDYRUDYRUDYRUDY
oh shit, i mean...
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT
BROWNDIRTBROWNDIRT


----------



## tckfui (Feb 28, 2008)

BROWNDIRT




BROWNDIRT





BROWNDIRT




BROWNDIRT





BROWNDIRT




BROWNDIRT





BROWNDIRT




BROWNDIRT





BROWNDIRT




BROWNDIRT





BROWNDIRT




BROWNDIRT


----------



## mexiblunt (Feb 28, 2008)

tckfui said:


> BROWNDIRT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yp yup yup


----------



## SiKeSt (Feb 28, 2008)

When is episode 10 i cant wait anymore!!!!


----------



## tckfui (Feb 28, 2008)

should be in about 5 hrs


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 28, 2008)

really..?? im not scared to wait up for it


----------



## tckfui (Feb 28, 2008)

he said by the end of the day eastern time. thats 4 hrs and 39 minutes from now I believe... unless the days end is the morning? but that would be silly!!!


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 28, 2008)

tckfui said:


> he said by the end of the day eastern time. thats 4 hrs and 39 minutes from now I believe... unless the days end is the morning? but that would be silly!!!


 
yep your right. well not anymore. now its 4 hrs and 32 minutes.
ive never heard of the day ending in the morning? lol


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 28, 2008)

but maybe his days do end in the morning..up all night hauling water.. cause you know hes only half man the other half is.....well its wildabeast, the way he works.


----------



## longlivemtb (Feb 28, 2008)

lol part wildabeast i wouldn't be surprised if it was true. Looks like i'm going to be up to 2 or 3 in the morning waiting since i'm on the east coast of the US


----------



## SiKeSt (Feb 28, 2008)

He has inspired me to grow outdoors...Seriously I watched his first video of him doing it and I said to myself "I gotta do that shit". Now I have ten holes dug getting soil soon then will be planting in the next month.


----------



## multisonic (Feb 28, 2008)

just got off work 11 pm... still no update. i'll try to stay up but i work tomorrow 8a-11p again


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 28, 2008)

he said pacific time...


----------



## tckfui (Feb 28, 2008)

multisonic said:


> just got off work 11 pm... still no update. i'll try to stay up but i work tomorrow 8a-11p again


you work 15 hrs a day?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Feb 28, 2008)

hopefully its up before i pass out


----------



## multisonic (Feb 28, 2008)

tckfui said:


> you work 15 hrs a day?!?!?!?!?!


yeah. i used to not have a job but to build my SOG aero setup (as well as renovate my house) i had to get a job (actually 2). it's lame. after the summer and my first 2 crops i plan on going back to not being employed anymore. i'm not scared to work, or work hard... i work in a lumberyard throwing 20' 6x6's and pallets all day. ha ha.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 28, 2008)

i thought u run myspace.


----------



## kilik2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh man I'm pretty bummed that it's not up yet.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 29, 2008)

bdw how are you doing hope all is going good.


----------



## multisonic (Feb 29, 2008)

hoping to catch it before work, but i gotta run. maybe tonight!


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 29, 2008)

huh still not posted yet..oh well ill check tonight, figured ide check before work. peace BDW


----------



## SiKeSt (Feb 29, 2008)

Man yea I just re-watched all the video's cause its exciting, but no episode 10 still.  Oh yea and I'm pretty ripped right now.


----------



## boobootittyfuck (Feb 29, 2008)

i thought it was suppsoed to be up Monday?


----------



## t0k3s (Feb 29, 2008)

boobootittyfuck said:


> i thought it was suppsoed to be up Monday?


It will be up BDW wont let us down!


----------



## kilik2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yea it'll be up. Have no fear. Although, BDW, when you do put it up I think you should just put it up and tell everyone on here, rather than trying to give 24 hr notice. It would make for a really nice surprise for all of us fans! And there wouldn't be any chance of disappointment. Peace


----------



## longlivemtb (Feb 29, 2008)

no, he said it would be up in two days. he said that on the 26th. So hopefully it will be soon!


----------



## TurboEscort (Feb 29, 2008)

i just mined some wicked nose gold.

no episode 10 FTL.



on a side note, that has nothing do do with this thread, or this website. i just finished doing a rear disc brake swap onto my car. 4 new calipers, rotors, and ceramic bendix pads all the way around with synthetic brake fluid. 

WOOT FTMFW!!!!


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 29, 2008)

The new episode is up





























































































































































































SYKE


----------



## TurboEscort (Feb 29, 2008)

although, i had JUST checked like 2 minutes ago, i checked again because of you.


you are a sick sick man.


----------



## tckfui (Feb 29, 2008)

I checked too, I got mad hype and than I got sad


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 29, 2008)

*tick,tick,tick,tick,guess it will be a couple more hours huh bro im 1244 central time aaahhhhhhhh!!!!!brothers in arms bdw*


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Feb 29, 2008)

since its not up yet, im going to take advantage of this post and say "VAGINA"


----------



## multisonic (Feb 29, 2008)

what a stinker. not up yet. i had my hour break in between jobs and i came home to watch. RATS! well, at least MY plants are doing well. I killed another box elder beetle though. 1 or 2 show up every 3 or 4 weeks. little bastards. until tonight, goodbye BDW and RIU fans.


----------



## Coors (Feb 29, 2008)

That Is F*cking Beautiful!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 29, 2008)

brown dirt does it again!!!!yipee.

you'll are suckers.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 29, 2008)

it'll be here. tonight, is what he meant to say...


----------



## tckfui (Feb 29, 2008)

yea yea sure sure!!!!
BDW is a theif and a lier! he killed my mother and raped my sister!!!!
no no BDW is a great guy, he is just alittle slow


----------



## SiKeSt (Feb 29, 2008)

Man I have been checking non-stop, I have been to my spot twice today to work on it and still no movie....sigh such a sad thing. Oh well guess ill shower and smoke a j then come back to check.


----------



## tckfui (Feb 29, 2008)

its probably all just a clever ploy to get 14342546t views and hits per person!!!!... thats working!!!!  JK


----------



## IntheCloset46 (Feb 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> brown dirt does it again!!!!yipee.
> 
> you'll are suckers.


 
oh no..we have to wait an extra couple days..whatever will we do.....keep your bitchin out of this thread..no need for it..i personally want to see it but i can wait the extra time BDW needs to get it together


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Mar 1, 2008)

my shirts is black.......not


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

IntheCloset46 said:


> oh no..we have to wait an extra couple days..whatever will we do.....keep your bitchin out of this thread..no need for it..i personally want to see it but i can wait the extra time BDW needs to get it together


you the bdw thread police? 


sorry if i don't like being "played' along.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 1, 2008)

"Earlene, go git muh gun!!!!"


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

how come every time i whine people lash out at me? i wasn't trying to be mean, just facetious.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 1, 2008)

because obviously you cant make mistakes nor jokes......you're FDD remember? a-doooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 1, 2008)

such tension...see Browndirt you ve created a feeding frenzy like blood in the water the sharks circle the thread waiting for the full fledged feeding


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 1, 2008)

this is the last time im going to check this thread.
to me i think bdw is stringing us along.
trying to sell his DVD.
drowndirt my hero,
your also a good grower,but wat a salesman/messer.
nothing for free in this world.
hope you sell many dvd's
good luck


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Mar 1, 2008)

I might be a newb here but I can't believe the hate I'm reading. first off does anybody know the real circumstances to why he didn't post the vid when he said he would? for all we know he could be in jail, or his comp crashed or whatever. secondly, he's providing you with free entertainment. so to all those who feel like BDW owes you anything your wrong. if anything we owe him.

I know I'm feeling the itch too but bad mouthing him ain't gonna get it to ya any sooner. let the man do his thing!


----------



## IntheCloset46 (Mar 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you the bdw thread police?
> 
> 
> sorry if i don't like being "played' along.


maybe i am.....the guy asked to keep the negativity out of his thread a long time ago but every post out of you is excactly that...you said what you wanted to say,but you seem to like repeating yourself,thats all im saying...like i said i dont mind waiting


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like some people dont under stand the concept of sarcasim lol..You last couple posters know all these threads that seem to look like complaining are long time members just givin BDW some grief on getting the bew episode up for pure fun right? None of those are serious anger or complaining just razzin Dirt til its posted.geez


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Mar 1, 2008)

the thing bout that is sarcasm isn't that easy to detect when reading it. hearing it is another story. either way sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 1, 2008)

Guess you ll figure it out when your around a little longer..each member has thier own persoanlities and you get to know each persons ways


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 1, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Guess you ll figure it out when your around a little longer..each member has thier own persoanlities and you get to know each persons ways


 
exactly filthyfletch, fdd's one of the funniest dudes on this site. read some threads newbs,other than this one and you'll figure it out. and if you newbs keep callin out fdd he might just have to bring ninjas in this thread....you've been warned.


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 1, 2008)

Even if he is doing this just to sell his dvd well guess what ill support it and buy the dvd. If I didn't buy it it would do the same thing its been doing and thats keeping me awake cause I'm anxious, so when does this dvd come out?


----------



## InvaderMark (Mar 1, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> exactly filthyfletch, fdd's one of the funniest dudes on this site. read some threads newbs,other than this one and you'll figure it out. and if you newbs keep callin out fdd he might just have to bring ninjas in this thread....you've been warned.



youre really advertising those ninjas of fdds. have you been attack? lol 


... i smell fear


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 1, 2008)

poop... no new vid yet


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 1, 2008)

yea man wasnt a pretty site....

i just like fdd's sense of humor, does some funny shit. and hes like the only mod that you ever see in any threads. peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> poop... no new vid yet



stop doggin' the brown dirt.


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> stop doggin' the brown dirt.



i was pooping, not dogging


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> i was pooping, not dogging


----------



## FDD (Mar 1, 2008)

Whats the fuckin hold up B DUB?


----------



## InvaderMark (Mar 1, 2008)

fdd is a funny lookin guy.. 

oops.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 1, 2008)

FDD said:


> Whats the fuckin hold up B DUB?


 
LMAO


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> LMAO



i'm not to sure how i feel about that.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm not to sure how i feel about that.


Well one thing for sure is it's not me


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Well one thing for sure is it's not me


it's not me either.


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 1, 2008)

hope he is ok


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 1, 2008)

Just got done watching the new episode 10....ITS THE BEST YET!

CHECK IT OUT GUYS!


----------



## Coors (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats not funny..... well yes it is... jack ass lol


----------



## ars1n (Mar 1, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Just got done watching the new episode 10....ITS THE BEST YET!
> 
> CHECK IT OUT GUYS!


 
rofl you little fucker!  my mouse and keyboard moved faster than the speed of the intraweb lol...


----------



## longlivemtb (Mar 1, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Just got done watching the new episode 10....ITS THE BEST YET!
> 
> CHECK IT OUT GUYS!


You dirty dirty bastard. You got me good


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 1, 2008)

wowowow....fdd you got some n00b enemies huh?


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 1, 2008)

faded to black. not FDD. silly noob.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 1, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> faded to black. not FDD. silly noob.


Everyone calls him Fdd 

well not everyone....but........yeah


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 1, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Everyone calls him Fdd
> 
> well not everyone....but........yeah


 
lol.. no i was talking about the wierdo that made their name FDD.


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 1, 2008)

its a couple pages back.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 1, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> its a couple pages back.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I had read throug those comments a few times before and I had no idea what zekedogg and Fdd where talking about....

NOOOOOW I know.....

Hahahahahahaha Fdd really is a funny lookin dude.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 1, 2008)

*watch out i got kicked off for a week for talking about him ,moderator or some shit
peace

*


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 1, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *watch out i got kicked off for a week for talking about him ,moderator or some shit
> peace
> 
> *



tsk tsk....he is far too grand to have his name typed by some lesser individual. hahaha


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Mar 1, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *watch out i got kicked off for a week for talking about him ,moderator or some shit
> peace
> 
> *



your going to hell


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *watch out i got kicked off for a week for talking about him ,moderator or some shit
> peace
> 
> *


well you're here now.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> well you're here now.


and thats all that matters!


----------



## FDD (Mar 1, 2008)

poo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tckfui (Mar 1, 2008)

FDD!!! what are you doing saying poo!!!! and when did you become a stranger, and whats with those big ears, and teath


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

rflmao.......


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 1, 2008)

FDD said:


> poo!!!!!!!!!


 theres an imposter!! fdd's gonna be pissed, I hope that doesn't cause an inner confilct.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Mar 1, 2008)

FDD for ban? taking votes now


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

mexiblunt said:


> theres an imposter!! fdd's gonna be pissed, I hope that doesn't cause an inner confilct.




i'm starting to find it hilarious. that avatar reminds me of me in the morning. he's been cool so i don't really have a problem with it.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 1, 2008)

it is him-alter ego.


----------



## tckfui (Mar 1, 2008)

uh-oh!!! and I thought the world was bad enough with one FDD!!!! imagine what two would be able to acomplish!!!! we stand no chance!!! unless we all stick together, and overgrow the FDDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 1, 2008)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> FDD for ban? taking votes now


 No way fdd2blk 4 ban. lol


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 1, 2008)

If you wanna make an omelette you have to break a few eggs


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 1, 2008)

I though FDD's avatar looks alot like a cross between fdd2blk and charles manson.


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm starting to find it hilarious. that avatar reminds me of me in the morning. he's been cool so i don't really have a problem with it.


 yeah but he almost droped the N bomb and you closed the thread. And it's FDD fault that I even checked out that terrible thread.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

Brown dirt's has been hijacked soooo many times.......lol..poor guy..


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Brown dirt's has been hijacked soooo many times.......lol..poor guy..



he loves it. that's why he does it. his going for a "record" post count. he states this several times.


----------



## tckfui (Mar 1, 2008)

cool... I can help, I babble about dumb shit alot if I recall correctly?... does that sound like me at all?


----------



## ars1n (Mar 1, 2008)

i bet browndirt is just watching us slowly burn inside as every minute ticks by, and no ep 10 has shown...and he laughs, because he knows...

"these newbie ganja growers need to feel what I went through for my plants before they can watch ep 10. I had to wait months for my plants with a collections agent breathing down my neck, the least these guys can do is wait a few days for my damn show hehe"
-BDW


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 1, 2008)

tckfui said:


> cool... I can help, I babble about dumb shit alot if I recall correctly?... does that sound like me at all?


 can't speak for you, but sure sounds alot like me.


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 1, 2008)

im so high


----------



## tckfui (Mar 1, 2008)

what are you trying to say!??!?!?!?!!
how many posts are in the post posted up post world most post thread?


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 1, 2008)

lots........


----------



## tckfui (Mar 1, 2008)

so what... like 56ish?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 1, 2008)

tckfui said:


> so what... like 56ish?


This thread is at 1162 posts and 35,000 views right now...Wow


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 1, 2008)

You cant rush art men


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> This thread is at 1162 posts and 35,000 views right now...Wow


yeah but it's 9 months old and the way it gets played......it's kinda a trap. 

oh, shit, here come the rocks.......duck.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah but it's 9 months old and the way it gets played......it's kinda a trap.
> 
> oh, shit, here come the rocks.......duck.


Hahahaha....were all gettin played. 

 WATCH OUT!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 1, 2008)

FDD STOP WITH THE NEGATIVITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you are doing nothing but being negative and bdw has asked you to keep it at a minimum!!!


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 1, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> FDD STOP WITH THE NEGATIVITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> you are doing nothing but being negative and bdw has asked you to keep it at a minimum!!!


 
dude are you serious? i hope your jokin....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 1, 2008)

wow wow wow


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2008)

maybe i have issues over broken promises.......YouTube - Ugly Kid Joe - Cats In The Cradle


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe i have issues over broken promises.......YouTube - Ugly Kid Joe - Cats In The Cradle


maybe bdw needs to get this movie up and running..so we can stay on topic.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2008)

or maybe i'm just a punk........YouTube - Suicidal Tendencies-You Can't Bring Me Down (UNCENSORED)


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> or maybe i'm just a punk...........YouTube - Suicidal Tendencies-You Can't Bring Me Down


Your not punk...you wear the same coat as me.......nice try..


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> strap yourselves in.





browndirtwarrior said:


> ...this is one of the most important things I've read. And not because it strokes my ego, but because it speaks to my art and craft and the visceral affect it has had. It's also import because it addresses the cross over potential of the work to reach the masses. At almost 100,000 youtube views now, I know it it likely mosty people like y'all watching in a hush-hush manner. I hope these next two episodes are going to blow it out of the box.
> 
> thank you for this note. Very insightful and well crafted. By day's end today (Pacific time) there should be something new up there to rock your world.







3 days ago this was posted and you guys get on my case.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 2, 2008)

this is like all the cliff hangers season 2 of weeds


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 2, 2008)

damn what if its like the sopranos and they say new season coming but then it takes 4 years to get it....people would riot and die lol...ps I can see that girl in fdd's avatar's whooo whoo


----------



## Weed Guy (Mar 2, 2008)

Its probably been asked before, but i cant be bothered to read all 1175 post , so here goes: Who does all the filming , becuase it must take 3 times as long to setup camera, tripod etc...


----------



## bakes888 (Mar 2, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> this is like all the cliff hangers season 2 of weeds


i love that show!!


----------



## Weed Guy (Mar 2, 2008)

bakes888 said:


> i love that show!!



Is it better than Lost, becuase i jus odered it on Bluray (season 1) and dunno if it was a good choice.....Sorry for hijack


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 2, 2008)

good thinks come to those that wait u guys can go 4 month in a grow but cant even wait for a video no disrespect thats just funny


----------



## IntheCloset46 (Mar 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i've completely lost interest.


guess we werent lucky enough for YOU to stick to YOUR word and leave this thread


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2008)

IntheCloset46 said:


> guess we werent lucky enough for YOU to stick to YOUR word and leave this thread



nope.


----------



## longlivemtb (Mar 2, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> good thinks come to those that wait u guys can go 4 month in a grow but cant even wait for a video no disrespect thats just funny


Thats not the point, its the fact that he said it would be released in two days, which should have been on the 28th, and it's now march 2nd. If he hadn't given a specific time for episode 10's release we wouldn't be having this discussion. I understand its free, and i"m as grateful as anyone for browndirt having done this, but he should at least stick to his word.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2008)

longlivemtb said:


> Thats not the point, its the fact that he said it would be released in two days, which should have been on the 28th, and it's now march 2nd. If he hadn't given a specific time for episode 10's release we wouldn't be having this discussion. I understand its free, and i"m as grateful as anyone for browndirt having done this, but he should at least stick to his word.


thank you. my thoughts exactly. 

a man is only as good as his word.


----------



## longlivemtb (Mar 2, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> Its probably been asked before, but i cant be bothered to read all 1175 post , so here goes: Who does all the filming , becuase it must take 3 times as long to setup camera, tripod etc...


As far as I can remember, I looks like Brown Dirt does everything him self. Although sometimes it does look like he has someone else helping him film and stuff. But I don't think its anymore than him and someone else.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2008)

longlivemtb said:


> As far as I can remember, I looks like Brown Dirt does everything him self. Although sometimes it does look like he has someone else helping him film and stuff. But I don't think its anymore than him and someone else.



wait, himself or himself and someone else? i'm confused.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree he should stick to his word....buuuut Family emergencies do occur and shit happens. You never know, I mean He doooooeees have a life.


Seriously...maybe were bein a little harsh...


----------



## longlivemtb (Mar 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wait, himself or himself and someone else? i'm confused.


Ahh me too, in some of the videos it looks like he was doing everything, setting up the camera, filming, planting all that stuff. But I'm gonna go out on a limb and say he does it with someone else. I say this because In the MARIJUANA PROHIBITION - Trailer he is kayaking with someone else, and you can clearly see that someone else is filming him while he's tending to his crops.

So my final guess, yes, he working with one other person.


----------



## longlivemtb (Mar 2, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I agree he should stick to his word....buuuut Family emergencies do occur and shit happens. You never know, I mean He doooooeees have a life.
> 
> 
> Seriously...maybe were bein a little harsh...


True, we don't have anyway of knowing what happened, so all we can do it guess to reasons why he hasn't posted the video like he said. We all hope and that nothing bad has happened, but for all we know he could just be stringing us along. I do think that it is weird that we haven't at least heard from him for while. He usually doesn't go this long without answering his fans. Hopefully its nothing bad


----------



## tckfui (Mar 2, 2008)

longlivemtb said:


> Ahh me too, in some of the videos it looks like he was doing everything, setting up the camera, filming, planting all that stuff. But I'm gonna go out on a limb and say he does it with someone else. I say this because In the MARIJUANA PROHIBITION - Trailer he is kayaking with someone else, and you can clearly see that someone else is filming him while he's tending to his crops.
> 
> So my final guess, yes, he working with one other person.


I second that, it looks like in the fist bunch of eps it was solo, and than after that he got somone to help


----------



## COD4 (Mar 2, 2008)

maybe he got popped while filming the harvest episode?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I agree he should stick to his word....buuuut Family emergencies do occur and shit happens. You never know, I mean He doooooeees have a life.
> 
> 
> Seriously...maybe were bein a little harsh...


this would all be fine and dandy if this were the first time. but it's not. it's been rolling like this from the beginning. always the same excuses. go back and read it all if you don't believe me. i'm only asking for what was offered.

want this? too bad can't have it. nee ner, nee ner. 


YouTube - Why People Hate America: Teasing Poor Children With Water


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2008)

COD4 said:


> maybe he got popped while filming the harvest episode?



harvest was over 5 months ago. he's harvested, dried, cured, sold, paid his bills, bought that bike, .........

it's the middle of winter. the season was over months ago. he's done. think about it. busy man? doing what? spending all that money? sippin' margaritas? i'm not trying to be a dick but ...........


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this would all be fine and dandy if this were the first time. but it's not. it's been rolling like this from the beginning. always the same excuses. go back and read it all if you don't believe me. i'm only asking for what was offered.
> 
> want this? too bad can't have it. nee ner, nee ner.
> 
> ...


I agree and I was gonna say that.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 2, 2008)

longlivemtb said:


> Thats not the point, its the fact that he said it would be released in two days, which should have been on the 28th, and it's now march 2nd. If he hadn't given a specific time for episode 10's release we wouldn't be having this discussion. I understand its free, and i"m as grateful as anyone for browndirt having done this, but he should at least stick to his word.


well one u dont know anything about the dudes life could went out to the bar got drunk said im going home and going to put up that movie then bam cops got em could had drug and so on and so forth shit come up in ppls lifes could got in a fight with the misses for all u know and she threw em out i mean come on for 7 minute clip going to cause all this fuss its like crack for some ppl i guess all im saying and bisides its it not worth the wait if i wasnt u wouldnt be so fussy about it


----------



## too trick (Mar 2, 2008)

i think he is not going to put it up.. he is trying to sell this movie. no one would buy it if they can watch it for free


----------



## panhead (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll buy it as soon as it comes out,i'd sure rather send him my money for the entertainment i receive than buying another mel gibson movie from best buy.


----------



## too trick (Mar 2, 2008)

why would you buy it if you can watch it for free


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 2, 2008)

too trick said:


> why would you buy it if you can watch it for free


Because you cant...

Those 7 minute clips that he is putting up labeled as episodes are pieces from here and there in the film compliled together.

So the movie will be much different and have alot more content than all of those clips.


----------



## longlivemtb (Mar 2, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> well one u dont know anything about the dudes life could went out to the bar got drunk said im going home and going to put up that movie then bam cops got em could had drug and so on and so forth shit come up in ppls lifes could got in a fight with the misses for all u know and she threw em out i mean come on for 7 minute clip going to cause all this fuss its like crack for some ppl i guess all im saying and bisides its it not worth the wait if i wasnt u wouldnt be so fussy about it


Your right, we don't know anything about his life. All we know is that he said he would post the video in two days and he hasn't. We don't have anything else to go off of. We don't know if he got caught, we don't know if he got kicked out of his house, we don't know anything about his life except for what he tell us. You could very well be right, I could be right only browndirt knows.


----------



## Coors (Mar 2, 2008)

Relax people he took a HUGE risk just to show you what he does for a living. You guys are lucky to have seen what you have! besides he's a stoner just like the rest of us.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 2, 2008)

longlivemtb said:


> Your right, we don't know anything about his life. All we know is that he said he would post the video in two days and he hasn't. We don't have anything else to go off of. We don't know if he got caught, we don't know if he got kicked out of his house, we don't know anything about his life except for what he tell us. You could very well be right, I could be right only browndirt knows.


i know im im saying is let give the dude the benifit of the dout ppl life get fucking crazy sometimes or he forgot to pay the internet billi love that smily lmao anyway lets just hope it gets on i want to see to to dont u guys is the only one


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 2, 2008)

allso i dont know if he knows this but when hes on the phone is his videos cops could follow his finger and get his actual number should of never put that part in there


----------



## Weed Guy (Mar 2, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> allso i dont know if he knows this but when hes on the phone is his videos cops could follow his finger and get his actual number should of never put that part in there


 Was thinking the exact same thing, theres a couple of scenes where he calls. Although its blacked out you can 85% see which buttons hes pressing. IMO i though the first few number wer 1800....


----------



## tckfui (Mar 2, 2008)

I was thiking that too, but he only shows his hand doing half the number... or am I mistaken and he showed the whole thing?


----------



## panhead (Mar 2, 2008)

Man you guys are making way too much out of this,the guy has been sucessfully growing & evading LEO for decades,i hope nobody thinks he really called his home on that pay phone,its staged for dramatic effect so the numbers had to be blacked out, regardless of who he called ,if he even called anybody.

I cant see him being stupid enough to dial his own number or to use real names & voices of bill collectors,its a movie guy's,its supposed to have a plot.


----------



## tckfui (Mar 2, 2008)

I dont know, he played those messages, and they seemed authentic, and realy bill colecting


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I dont know, he played those messages, and they seemed authentic, and realy bill colecting



i like to call my buddies and pretend i'm the sheriff's department. i leave messages. few of them are amused.


----------



## Weed Guy (Mar 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i like to call my buddies and pretend i'm the sheriff's department. i leave messages. few of them are amused.


Fdd, whats up with your avatar? I didt realise it was you until i read your name.... Nothing wrong with a bit of homosexuality


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2008)

you all are silly. go to his youtube page and check his profile. he was there 4 hours ago. now keep calling me an asshole.


and NO, there is no new video.


----------



## tckfui (Mar 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i like to call my buddies and pretend i'm the sheriff's department. i leave messages. few of them are amused.


I too used to do that, until one day I did it to two of my friends, than an hour later they ended up arrested, and were like WTF man, and than I said oh no! I f only I could use my powers for good!!! like ganja growing!!!!


----------



## panhead (Mar 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i like to call my buddies and pretend i'm the sheriff's department. i leave messages. few of them are amused.


About 20 years back somebody called my wife pretending to be Ed Mcmann from publishers clearing house, telling her she just won the million dollar sweepstakes & set up an appointment to come to our home to video tape her getting the news.

She called me at work all freaked out,i told her it was a crock of shit but she wouldnt listen,she got all gussied up & waited,i got drunk, my brother showed up with a check the size of the door made out of a refrigerator box hand drawn in red marker.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2008)

panhead said:


> About 20 years back somebody called my wife pretending to be Ed Mcmann from publishers clearing house, telling her she just won the million dollar sweepstakes & set up an appointment to come to our home to video tape her getting the news.
> 
> She called me at work all freaked out,i told her it was a crock of shit but she wouldnt listen,she got all gussied up & waited,i got drunk, my brother showed up with a check the size of the door made out of a refrigerator box hand drawn in red marker.


that's some funny stuff.


----------



## Weed Guy (Mar 2, 2008)

panhead said:


> About 20 years back somebody called my wife pretending to be Ed Mcmann from publishers clearing house, telling her she just won the million dollar sweepstakes & set up an appointment to come to our home to video tape her getting the news.
> 
> She called me at work all freaked out,i told her it was a crock of shit but she wouldnt listen,she got all gussied up & waited,i got drunk, my brother showed up with a check the size of the door made out of a refrigerator box hand drawn in red marker.


 [FONT=&quot]A similar thing happen on The Simpson's when Marge becomes obsessed with the mascot from "Burly Towels" and they call saying that the mascot is coming to visit marge but it just is barney in an outfit...

Just found it on Wikipedia[/FONT]

The Blunder Years - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"OpenDNS notices Marge fantasizing about the manly mascot and becomes jealous. Later, Marge types out a letter to "Burly" and Homer, after reading the typewriter ribbon, decides to play a prank on her. Homer makes Marge believe that "Chad Sexington" (the "Burly model") is coming for dinner that night. Marge prepares the house for his arrival, but finds out about the prank when Barney Gumble enters as Chad. While Homer and Bart have a hearty laugh, Marge feels humiliated and storms off, as does Barney. Lisa tells Homer that Marge is really unhappy, so he decides to make up for it by taking the family out to dinner."


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 2, 2008)

man i went to his youtube and before it said 11 video's well when i just checked it said 12 i got excited but nothing was different same vids


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 2, 2008)

SiKeSt said:


> man i went to his youtube and before it said 11 video's well when i just checked it said 12 i got excited but nothing was different same vids


it may be publishing or something or at least i hope..


----------



## tckfui (Mar 2, 2008)

it does say 12, but there are 11... maybe tonight one more will come in !!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

I'M done with you tube..


----------



## longlivemtb (Mar 2, 2008)

ITS UP ITS UP, I'm watching it now!!!!!!!!!!!! 
YouTube - PROHIBITION EPISODE10


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 2, 2008)

I can't wait for this anymore I just smoked and want to watch some warrior action!!!


----------



## longlivemtb (Mar 2, 2008)

No need to wait, because it up!


----------



## gingerbeer (Mar 2, 2008)

Its up, its up!!! Watching!!

Edit: Just watched, what a thrilling ep


----------



## Ratty696 (Mar 2, 2008)

That was a close call. I hate when you leave us hangin like that.


----------



## longlivemtb (Mar 2, 2008)

Holy fuck brown dirt! I had high expectations and you crashed through them. I don't even know where to begin I'm so shocked and amazed! I mean wow, WOW, that episode blew my mind. My heart was actually racing in the end, i was getting scared just watching you.


----------



## TurboEscort (Mar 2, 2008)

fun stuff BDW


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 2, 2008)

where is it at? or yall bullshiting me and its not really up?


----------



## IntheCloset46 (Mar 2, 2008)

links on page 122


----------



## bigbailer (Mar 2, 2008)

the ep was crazy!!! I couldnt even watch!!!


----------



## kilik2007 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow that was pretty insane. Beautifully done, and scary as shit. Definitely had my heart racing.


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 2, 2008)

i can't watch probably to many people watching it at once


----------



## Coors (Mar 2, 2008)

BDW I Hate to see that happen!!! Especially after all the back breaking work and termoil that you went threw. Close call, glad you made it out!!! 

I know that you have been doing this for a lot of years, but can I make a segestion for next year? Go in, cut the buds down, and get out! Trim the buds at home where you know you are safe. sure you may have a bit more weight on you and the bags are gonna be a little bulky but when you are dealing with that much herb, just get in and get out!

Oh yeah nice suspense work!!! keeping everybody hangin on like that!!

Also if you trim at home you can make all the pot butter and hash you could ever want!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 2, 2008)

wow big og homie, well worth the wait. i love the soundtrack, and how we feel your back is against the wall. i feel ya and love these vids. who cares if i have to wait because to me this i what i love, ganja and a good movie.


----------



## MicroGro (Mar 2, 2008)

Woo hoo boy oh boy BDW you got some balls goin back for the sack, ya gotta do what ya gotta do. Worth the wait heart poundin for sure.

Mad respect to ya always keep it up can't wait for the DVD


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Maybe he is Marc Emery himself......


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 2, 2008)

wow bdw thats some crazy shit....some of those buds were fuckin huge, great job man.cant wait for the rest, the wait is defenetely worth it...


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 2, 2008)

Fucking INTENSE!

Holy fucking shit browndirt that was the best episode yet. 

You had me clenching my fists sitting here and my heart was pounding. 

Awesome awesome awesome shit!!!!! 

I had the same exact thing happen to me and I started having a panic attack. I thought my chest was gonna cave in! It has to be one of the scariest things ive ever encountered.

*I loved that!!!!!*


----------



## BCst1ckyGr33n (Mar 2, 2008)

OMFG Awesome episode. But i still might cry.... I hope things work out.


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 2, 2008)

man this sucks so bad I can't yet view the video cause youtube is being real slow or something.


----------



## TEUFELHuNDEN420 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice episode good buds, fuckin gay cops!


----------



## ars1n (Mar 2, 2008)

dude SICK episode!! best part was that I was quoted!! my youtube name is Ars1n1st, and I was the guy he put in the beggining when he was saying he was famous!!! sooo happy!
BDW FTW!!!


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Mar 2, 2008)

well done again, BDW for a grammy


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 2, 2008)

y'all keep watchin'. This ain't no counter culture roadshow comedy.


----------



## tckfui (Mar 2, 2008)

I thought this was the final episode, looks like there will be at least one more, any idea when the DVD will be dropping BDW?
wow your girl left you, and just left a note?!?!?!?! that sucks!!!


----------



## burbsking (Mar 2, 2008)

fukin beautiful BDW

you had me jumping out of my seat cos i was getting so scared for you

best episode yet and well worth the wait. cant wait for the next one

hope all is well for you

peace


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 2, 2008)

*AWESOME BRO FUCKING AWESOME.ive only watched half so far slow ass you tube ,but you have outdone youre self!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 2, 2008)

wow says im offline


----------



## cronman (Mar 2, 2008)

holy sh%t 
thats prety much all i gata say


----------



## COD4 (Mar 2, 2008)

wow, that had my asshole puckered! Crazy shit man, fucking crazy.


----------



## inbudwetrust (Mar 2, 2008)

I had a chick note dump me before dude, eveything happens for a reason. Been watching since the first video post. Stay up Brown Dirt.


----------



## Taipan (Mar 2, 2008)

intense...


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 2, 2008)

I knew BDW Would come through...delays or not,
You ROCK BDW...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok that was intense as any grower will know...how many more episodes til the release?


----------



## Weed Guy (Mar 3, 2008)

This is more intense than waiting for the next episode of Prison Break, 24 and Lost all put together. Its even more interesting because its real life and you don't have a clue what will happen next....


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 3, 2008)

lmao look i told u guys it be up u worry for nothing


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 3, 2008)

fucking pig allways fucking shit up u see that shit should of hacked everything down and went into covering to trim such a sad event to lose that much pot im rooting for ya bdw hope everyhting works out for ya man


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 3, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> fucking pig allways fucking shit up u see that shit should of hacked everything down and went into covering to trim such a sad event to lose that much pot im rooting for ya bdw hope everyhting works out for ya man


Sorry dude, not enough light under the cover of trees to bring all you fine folk the true splendor "in the grass"


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 3, 2008)

Man was the greatest shit ever your a true grower and are a dedicated man good job and good luck.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 3, 2008)

Don't even bring popcorn to episode 11 -- you won't be able to close your mouth.


----------



## panhead (Mar 3, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Don't even bring popcorn to episode 11 -- you won't be able to close your mouth.


Cant wait brother,if i dont get to see a shot of that Road King sittin in your driveway im gonna cry.


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 3, 2008)

This is too much I'm so excited for the next episode I guess I just have to wait.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 3, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Sorry dude, not enough light under the cover of trees to bring all you fine folk the true splendor "in the grass"


 true that they looked lovly man u must have had alot of practicedont know if u smoke beat ya do i beat it was tasty what was ur total yeild u guess


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 3, 2008)

Honestly browndirt I thought they looked a little premature, were they???

Like I said I lovvvved that episode, as I have had the same exact thing happen to me...the chopper circled me about 5 times nice and low like that, I could see the fucking pilot and the spotters faces.


----------



## Coors (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey BDW how much bud do you think you had to leave behind?


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 3, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Honestly browndirt I thought they looked a little premature, were they???
> 
> Like I said I lovvvved that episode, as I have had the same exact thing happen to me...the chopper circled me about 5 times nice and low like that, I could see the fucking pilot and the spotters faces.


 
I realized that myself....I think most big time growers don't really care about the end product....as long as they are making thier loot is what matters....

LONG story short, their is a sucka born every minute......with the suckas being BDW's clientelle


----------



## TheOrangeJuicer (Mar 3, 2008)

wow man scary shit... you are a fucking beast. good job with everything and i cant wait for the movie to come out..


----------



## InvaderMark (Mar 3, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Honestly browndirt I thought they looked a little premature, were they???


they do seem a bit.. but if he wouldve waited another... 2 hours, the chopper wouldve found and destroyed anyways... i think. 

i love you browndirtwarrior


----------



## FDD (Mar 3, 2008)

friggin badass


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 3, 2008)

dude some of the best buds grow in the worl is bc so im sure there rag weed would be good weed where u guys live


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 3, 2008)

like many of you may not realize, it isnt exactly easy to see the hairs on a video unless he gets way close up. who is to say it was premature? i say it looks good from what we can see on the film. also the strain and climate can have a big effect on weather of not the pistils change color. many outdoor plants are done when they may not appear (to an indoor grower) to be. also, he mentioned rain, and rain can equal bud rot. i would have pulled them. late.

great job browndirt. good luck brother.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 3, 2008)

jsgrwn said:


> like many of you may not realize, it isnt exactly easy to see the hairs on a video unless he gets way close up. who is to say it was premature? i say it looks good from what we can see on the film. also the strain and climate can have a big effect on weather of not the pistils change color. many outdoor plants are done when they may not appear (to an indoor grower) to be. also, he mentioned rain, and rain can equal bud rot. i would have pulled them. late.
> 
> great job browndirt. good luck brother.


its not the pistils...I didnt really see too many nice swollen calyxes to be honest. The plants looked to me like they had 2-4 more weeks.

Obviously he chopped them at the right time though because that chopper was hot on his trail.

Ive grown outdoors a few times so im no dummy.


----------



## hooktonponicz (Mar 3, 2008)

jeeeeeesssuuusssss that was fucking intense.... cant wait for the next episode!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)

good job bdw....ill stick with you to the end.....2 thumbs and a spliff up!!!!


----------



## panhead (Mar 3, 2008)

jsgrwn said:


> like many of you may not realize, it isnt exactly easy to see the hairs on a video unless he gets way close up. who is to say it was premature? i say it looks good from what we can see on the film. also the strain and climate can have a big effect on weather of not the pistils change color. many outdoor plants are done when they may not appear (to an indoor grower) to be. also, he mentioned rain, and rain can equal bud rot. i would have pulled them. late.
> 
> great job browndirt. good luck brother.


Yup.

I cant for the life of me understand the criticism twords this guys grow,he's a commercial grower not a cognac distiller,saying he's ripping off his customers based on a 10 second video shot is quite a stretch.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 3, 2008)

one who goes on harvest by look u should go by what color the thricomes i mean why go threw that lenght not to get what u want


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Mar 3, 2008)

honestly, i think every stoner on the internet is checking daily for the next video to come out...i know i am
i almost shat my pants when that chopper flew down over his crop...


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 3, 2008)

Orange Shovel CAGrower said:


> honestly, i think every stoner on the internet is checking daily for the next video to come out...i know i am
> i almost shat my pants when that chopper flew down over his crop...


i was so blazed when i was watching that clip haha i was tripping when the copter came and he was like what the fuck was that.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 3, 2008)

panhead said:


> Yup.
> 
> I cant for the life of me understand the criticism twords this guys grow,he's a commercial grower not a cognac distiller,saying he's ripping off his customers based on a 10 second video shot is quite a stretch.


I dont care what you guys say it was Definitely premature and we will wait and see what browndirt has to say.


----------



## panhead (Mar 3, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I dont care what you guys say it was Definitely premature and we will wait and see what browndirt has to say.


Maybe they are premature but to say he's ripping people off or to judge the bud from whats been seen so far,without ever seeing the final cured product, is in pretty poor taste.


----------



## Coors (Mar 3, 2008)

Ahh and the truth comes out in people to show who they really are!!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 3, 2008)

Dotn get me wrong I enjoy the videos...im just sayi nthe buds look a little premature and im wondering why.


----------



## beeref (Mar 3, 2008)

Damn man......I cant wait until the next episode. That was so intense.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 3, 2008)

dude you cant tell if buds are ready over a fuckin youtube broadcast, shitty ass resolution. and even if you think they are premature it dont matter because this is outdoor growing and at the end of the year you have no choice. gotta beat the frost, didnt you see the woods were all dead, plants dead leaves everywhere come on you gotta remember this aint some indoor shit. good job browndirt....this is the sickest shit ive ever seen on youtube or anywhere...i love it, great job


----------



## GafferGail (Mar 3, 2008)

Carpe diem, dirt warrior...


----------



## burningreens (Mar 3, 2008)

I can't even believe you would make a remark about the man's buds anyways. Light up a joint and realize what he is trying to do for all of us.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 4, 2008)

Caligrown is that a jailhouse tat? Just curious as it look pretty jagged to be a shop done tat..


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 4, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> fucking pig allways fucking shit up u see that shit should of hacked everything down and went into covering to trim such a sad event to lose that much pot im rooting for ya bdw hope everyhting works out for ya man


...they just enforce the laws. it's the government that's at fault -- the phony war on pot.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 4, 2008)

SiKeSt said:


> This is too much I'm so excited for the next episode I guess I just have to wait.


I edited most of 10 and 11 at the same time but split them because of bandwidth issues. This one is only weeks away at most.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 4, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I realized that myself....I think most big time growers don't really care about the end product....as long as they are making thier loot is what matters....
> 
> LONG story short, their is a sucka born every minute......with the suckas being BDW's clientelle


excuse me?


----------



## tckfui (Mar 4, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!! I pictured him saying that through the voice changing machine


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 4, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking would you be able to tell me the song in episode 10?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 4, 2008)

panhead said:


> Yup.
> 
> I cant for the life of me understand the criticism twords this guys grow,he's a commercial grower not a cognac distiller,saying he's ripping off his customers based on a 10 second video shot is quite a stretch.


You're bang on bro.

I'm sorry folks, but here's my first and only flame: the guy's a fuckin' idiot. And I don't say that too often. first of all, I was taking down enough to grease the wheels for the big harvest -- and those were the buds I couldn't get my hands around because the blight was setting in ( assuming size is what matters). If you noticed, I only brought one tundra bag in there -- not enough to harvest that load. further to this, there are different genetics in there. Connoisseur tends to have a more sativa influence that tends to be more spindly in size -- but more cannabinoids which contribute to a more cerebral high (but this is subjective). To say I'm ripping people off without full information is WAY out of line. It's just seething jealousy at the attention all this is getting. I see he has monster threads, must be why. I'd like that comment taken down. It was uncalled for and undeserving. 

What a fuckin' loser, dissing me like that without provocation. I give him my heart and soul and he says I'm ripping people off? Get a fucking life pal.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> You're bang on bro.
> 
> I'm sorry folks, but here's my first and only flame: the guy's a fuckin' idiot. And I don't say that too often. first of all, I was taking down enough to grease the wheels for the big harvest -- and those were the buds I couldn't get my hands around because the blight was setting in ( assuming size is what matters). If you noticed, I only brought one tundra bag in there -- not enough to harvest that load. further to this, there are different genetics in there. Connoisseur tends to have a more sativa influence that tends to be more spindly in size -- but more cannabinoids which contribute to a more cerebral high (but this is subjective). To say I'm ripping people off without full information is WAY out of line. It's just seething jealousy at the attention all this is getting. I see he has monster threads, must be why. I'd like that comment taken down. It was uncalled for and undeserving.
> 
> What a fuckin' loser, dissing me like that without provocation. I give him my heart and soul and he says I'm ripping people off? Get a fucking life pal.


I didnt say a word about ripping anyone off I had just wondered why those buds looked a little early. If that was a sativa why did you chop it first?


----------



## Yahweh (Mar 4, 2008)

good shit dirtwarrior

haters gonna hate
lovers gonna love
but i dont want none of the above
i want to piss on you


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 4, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> dude you cant tell if buds are ready over a fuckin youtube broadcast, shitty ass resolution. and even if you think they are premature it dont matter because this is outdoor growing and at the end of the year you have no choice. gotta beat the frost, didnt you see the woods were all dead, plants dead leaves everywhere come on you gotta remember this aint some indoor shit. good job browndirt....this is the sickest shit ive ever seen on youtube or anywhere...i love it, great job


you know your shit man. The buds you saw close enough on youtube resolution where also tightly manicured on the vine. Look at the nimby on my rubber cloves.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> you know your shit man. The buds you saw close enough on youtube resolution where also tightly manicured on the vine. Look at the nimby on my rubber cloves.


So ive had 4 week old buds that are so covered in resin they would do that...doesnt mean they are ready.

Like I said im not trying to offend you I just want a straight up answer. Its a simple enough question isnt it?


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't understand why it matters if the guy harvested early or not. He risked everything to do what he must, he lost a lot doing what he did. I mean really he risked going to jail for what he did, you show me someone that has heart and soul to go back for some pot knowing if he gets caught he's going to be doing some hard time. He has done a lot to bring us this excitement and he gets shit like that. I know for damn sure if there was a helicopter flying around my area I would say fuck that, because I know for damn sure I don't want to go to jail, but hey he knew he had to do what he had to do or their could of been worse consequence's. I say he did the best he could gave it all the effort he had I give it a 10.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

SiKeSt said:


> I don't understand why it matters if the guy harvested early or not. He risked everything to do what he must, he lost a lot doing what he did. I mean really he risked going to jail for what he did, you show me someone that has heart and soul to go back for some pot knowing if he gets caught he's going to be doing some hard time. He has done a lot to bring us this excitement and he gets shit like that. I know for damn sure if there was a helicopter flying around my area I would say fuck that, because I know for damn sure I don't want to go to jail, but hey he knew he had to do what he had to do or their could of been worse consequence's. I say he did the best he could gave it all the effort he had I give it a 10.


Do any of the questions we are asking or anything we say REALLY MATTER? The answer is NO.

Like I said I made a simple statement that requires a simple yes or no and maybe even a little explanation if he is inclined to do so. 

I stated earlier I was not trying to be offensive I just noticed the buds he chopped didnt look ripe enough 

If the buds weren't premie why is everyone getting so damn defensive including browndirt.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 4, 2008)

SiKeSt said:


> If you don't mind me asking would you be able to tell me the song in episode 10?


we must have been born in a different era


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Do any of the questions we are asking or anything we say REALLY MATTER? The answer is NO.
> 
> Like I said I made a simple statement that requires a simple yes or no and maybe even a little explanation if he is inclined to do so.
> 
> ...


buddy it's the ripping off comment. And you know it. Dont confuse the issue.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok but id still like an answer man.


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 4, 2008)

I know you ain't trying to say anything like that and either am I-just saying it don't really matter man he got some big ass bud's if they were ready or not. Did he not?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

SiKeSt said:


> I know you ain't trying to say anything like that and either am I-just saying it don't really matter man he got some big ass bud's if they were ready or not. Did he not?


But when buds aren't ready you get half the yield and a headache. So it does matter.

Maybe you should learn a little more about growing and you would understand.


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 4, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> we must have been born in a different era


Oh yea that a for sure thing man I'm really young, but that song was badass and I can't seem to find it.


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 4, 2008)

Well also before he chops it all down he says "the harvest was finally upon me" so it must of been ready he checked it. He didn't go and throw plants out there for no reason he knew what he was doing.


----------



## FDD (Mar 4, 2008)

SiKeSt said:


> Well also before he chops it all down he says "the harvest was finally upon me" so it must of been ready he checked it. He didn't go and throw plants out there for no reason he knew what he was doing.


chill out with the over analyzing mate


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

SiKeSt said:


> Well also before he chops it all down he says "the harvest was finally upon me" so it must of been ready he checked it. He didn't go and throw plants out there for no reason he knew what he was doing.


But it really wasn't upon him....those buds are early. Id say they had another 2-4 weeks.

All I want is a simple yes or no from browndirt and maybe a very brief explanation.


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 4, 2008)

Lol sorry man I get carried away sometimes...I need a smoke.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 4, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> ...they just enforce the laws. it's the government that's at fault -- the phony war on pot.


i know what ya mean they gots a family to suport and shit it is the goverment i think they just like to see us squirm and they power mad thats for sure they should make me president


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> So ive had 4 week old buds that are so covered in resin they would do that...doesnt mean they are ready.
> 
> Like I said im not trying to offend you I just want a straight up answer. Its a simple enough question isnt it?


dude why i riding bdw dick get off it man u just jealious u couldnt pull off what he didbesides that shit on his gloves was lovly wish i could smoke some buds he grew


----------



## IntheCloset46 (Mar 4, 2008)

great job BDW..nice escape..while still keeping the camera going...amazing

oh and is it just me or does this thread not show up in the new posts section after someone posts..maybe im just being dumb?


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 4, 2008)

tckfui said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!! I pictured him saying that through the voice changing machine


me too, that shit made me chuckle. late


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> dude why i riding bdw dick get off it man u just jealious u couldnt pull off what he didbesides that shit on his gloves was lovly wish i could smoke some buds he grew


How many times do I have to repeat myself...you could get resin on your gloves like that from a plant thats only been flowering for 4 weeks...if you know anything about growing thats only half way or a third from being finished. 

I KNOW those plants were early. I just wanna know why. If he disagrees and says they arent early then id like to hear it. But so far he has said nothing to prove me wrong.

Hes not pissed by what im saying so get over it


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 4, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> dude why i riding bdw dick get off it man u just jealious u couldnt pull off what he didbesides that shit on his gloves was lovly wish i could smoke some buds he grew


Damn thats a first, admittance to dick riding


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 4, 2008)

I just want to know the song its driving me mad not to know it


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 4, 2008)

dude how u going to make a bases on a shity camra i couldnt even see a hair with the shity resolution if u knew what u where talking about u wouldntbe so fucking quick to judge other ppls grows i mean did u smoke a bong of his weed where u there when he harvested he said there where diffrent strains there from what i can see they look good to me plants flushed nice well some of em some still looked a little to green but for the most part it looked good second u grow in canda sun or know how quick plants finisish there the 2 clones aint going to finish at the same time if ones all they way up north the other down south just let it go it isnt anysmoke in ur lungs so what u care i think hes done it long enough to make a judement like that


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Damn thats a first, admittance to dick riding


 hahahahaha


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> How many times do I have to repeat myself...you could get resin on your gloves like that from a plant thats only been flowering for 4 weeks...if you know anything about growing thats only half way or a third from being finished.
> 
> I KNOW those plants were early. I just wanna know why. If he disagrees and says they arent early then id like to hear it. But so far he has said nothing to prove me wrong.
> 
> Hes not pissed by what im saying so get over it



I know what you are saying dude, these kids act like you aren't allowed to question this guy without knocking him....Know one is disrespecting what this guy did.(PERIOD) Now if he would give an explanation cuz they sure didn't look done to me either but then again Im stupid and don't know anything....I also like to harvest early because it makes awesome scissor hash


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 4, 2008)

how isnt saying he plucked shit premature and his cliants geting shity weed disrespect like he said he pours his heart and soul into planting if that isnt disrespect then i dont know what is i be offended if someone said that shit to me


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 4, 2008)

Geeeez this guy throws together a few videos and you people act like he's your Dad or some shit....What he did, Many many people do, except most don't make a video out of it....I respect and like his videos but Damn people, he's growing marijuana, not giving birth to Jesus


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

This is very clearly premature bud. Bright green, leafy, no red hairs, I do see some white ones, No big swollen calyxes.....










Any real grower can see that is premature and im only wondering WHY?

I dont need you arguing with me about how it IS mature because I can tell its not.

If bdw says otherwise I will shut up.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> how isnt saying he plucked shit premature and his cliants geting shity weed disrespect like he said he pours his heart and soul into planting if that isnt disrespect then i dont know what is i be offended if someone said that shit to me


No real grower would be offended if you asked why they chpped their buds early..AND BROWNDIRT ISNT OFFENDED. 

Your the one getting all offended buddy.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 4, 2008)

im not trying to argue either all im saying is camras dont allways give u the best view and i do agree someplants didnt seem done but for all u know the could of been nutes left over and the plants didnt flush properly all im say the dude knows if he needs to harvest besides not everyone harvest at the same development whats done for u couldnt be done for someone else or what is done for them isnt done for u ppl like diffrent highs man


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> This is very clearly premature bud. Bright green, leafy, no red hairs, I do see some white ones, No big swollen calyxes.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


outdoor usually produces a lot more leaves within the buds anyways. and the bright green color has nothing to to with how mature it is. different strains have different characteristics. late


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I know what you are saying dude, these kids act like you aren't allowed to question this guy without knocking him....Know one is disrespecting what this guy did.(PERIOD) Now if he would give an explanation cuz they sure didn't look done to me either but then again Im stupid and don't know anything....I also like to harvest early because it makes awesome scissor hash


Exactly, thank you.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 4, 2008)

ok if ya say so dude he seemed offened to me but i aimnt argueing about it BDW U DID AMAZING SHIT KEEP IT UP MAN


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

jsgrwn said:


> outdoor usually produces a lot more leaves within the buds anyways. late



Get over it buddy...its premie. Im asking BROWNDIRT why, not you, so just go away.

All I see here is a bunch of browndirt brownnosers.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn Dude Us A Fucking Dick Head Arnt U I Mean U A Ass To Everyone Or Just The Ppl That Question What U Got To Say About Something


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> Damn Dude Us A Fucking Dick Head Arnt U I Mean U A Ass To Everyone Or Just The Ppl That Question What U Got To Say About Something


Me!? A fucking dickhead!?

I asked a simple damn question and you guys are questioning me left and right and *trying to answer questions you dont have the answers to*...

so like I said just go away.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 4, 2008)

u sure seem like a fucking dick head to me i mean u talk like u know but u dont seem like u really do and frist of all u go by what the thricoms are not how fucking green leafs are u fucking idiot


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Me!? A fucking dickhead!?
> 
> I asked a simple damn question and you guys are questioning me left and right and *trying to answer questions you dont have the answers to*...
> 
> so like I said just go away.


i am sullpying possabilities to the statements you are making. you say green leafy bud means it is not done, you ignorant fuck. there are thousands of strains out there and they all look different. a lot of bud finishes with a bright green color, i agree with you saying there are white hairs, but environment can ave a lagre impact on that as well. 

ps go fuck yourself. late


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> u sure seem like a fucking dick head to me i mean u talk like u know but u dont seem like u really do and frist of all u go by what the thricoms are not how fucking green leafs are u fucking idiot


How do I talk like I know!? Im asking a question, YOUR the one trying to answer my questions in place of browndirtwarrior. Go back to school kiddie. 

Trichomes.....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Dude it isnt only the trich's ive had plants 5 weeks into flower with milky trichs and even a few ambers...doesnt mean they were ready though. I harvested them 3 weeks later when they where READY based on all of the facters a real grower considers when harvesting. You obviously are no REAL grower.


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 4, 2008)

For real man you ain't got to talk down on people for arguing with you were just trying to say it don't matter man if they were they were and if they weren't then they weren't and we should all just leave it at that. If he answer's you and says they were then congrats you were right, but if he says they weren't then they weren't. There is just no reason to talk down on people, I know you meant no offense and it was just a Q, but he did what he had too.(PERIOD)


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

Im not talking down...do you see me name calling like those little kids?


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 4, 2008)

this guy is basically saying that *all bud has to finish in some color other than bright green, with red hairs and very little leaves. *lol, late


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

jsgrwn said:


> this guy is basically saying that *all bud has to finish in some color other than bright green, with red hairs and very little leaves. *lol, late


Yeah sure thats exactly what I said. You can see the buds are not even close to being dense. Ive grown outdoors with a variety of strains you guys...im no fucking moron.

You three obviously dont know what your talking about and your really starting to annoy me.


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 4, 2008)

piss off, im done. late


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Mar 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Yeah sure thats exactly what I said. You can see the buds are not even close to being dense. Ive grown outdoors with a variety of strains you guys...im no fucking moron.
> 
> You three obviously dont know what your talking about and your really starting to annoy me.


i agree with you, as I have grown outdoors and maybe they werent as big as his but the final product looked nicer. 

But this guy is in canada, Maybe there was a frost coming and he had to pull them early


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

jsgrwn said:


> piss off, im done. late


YOU DONT NEED TO GIVE ME REASONS WHY HE CHOPPED IT EARLY!

I know there are reasons why he chopped them early! I am just curious why!

So go away like I said before!


----------



## Weed Guy (Mar 4, 2008)

Jesus Christ guys, c'mon. This is ridiculous look how stressed you all getting. Does it really mater? Hes gonna sell them on for profit. All the bud i buy is soaking wet because the bastard dealers in my area make more money that way. Its 5g wet is about 2.5g dry. But they sell it for the price of 5g dry, unfortunality until i make some more friends in the area i have no other choice....


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> How do I talk like I know!? Im asking a question, YOUR the one trying to answer my questions in place of browndirtwarrior. Go back to school kiddie.
> 
> Trichomes.....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Dude it isnt only the trich's ive had plants 5 weeks into flower with milky trichs and even a few ambers...doesnt mean they were ready though. I harvested them 3 weeks later when they where READY based on all of the facters a real grower considers when harvesting. You obviously are no REAL grower.


ok thats why the ppl from holland go by trichs for the most part or that fact u aint geting high off weed that doesnt have cloudy or amber trichs right i mean thrichs is the thing that gets u high the most out of all the know the know chemicals in marijuana to get u high and u do how u going to tell someone else there shit isnt ready on a video it just doesnt make sense to me how u can base a judgment on a video i mean if he had a high resolution pic and u could see the whole plant and u say just cause there green plants could of not flushed right and thats why theey where still green but just drop i dude isnt worth argueing about


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 4, 2008)

Lol im starting to like the arguing its tense and funny well im getting a kick from it. I don't want to get in this, but its a good thing he did harvest or else his crop could of been picked by someone else...like maybe the police in the chopper.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> ok thats why the ppl from holland go by trichs for the most part or that fact u aint geting high off weed that doesnt have cloudy or amber trichs right i mean thrichs is the thing that gets u high the most out of all the know the know chemicals in marijuana to get u high and u do how u going to tell someone else there shit isnt ready on a video it just doesnt make sense to me how u can base a judgment on a video i mean if he had a high resolution pic and u could see the whole plant and u say just cause there green plants could of not flushed right and thats why theey where still green but just drop i dude isnt worth argueing about



Yeah and you will get a nice headache to go along with that high if the bud wasnt ready. 

Do you know anything?

Get over the whole green thing...thats is ONE of the MANY reasons I assumed they were chopped early.


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 4, 2008)

I know for damn sure I don't know to much about growing, I'm still in the learning process so I will stfu being also i have no say in this. Not my bud or grow or even thread at that.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

SiKeSt said:


> I know for damn sure I don't know to much about growing, I'm still in the learning process so I will stfu being also i have no say in this. Not my bud or grow or even thread at that.


Hey man im not trying to start anything with anyone...im being attacked for asking why the buds looked like they were chopped early.


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 4, 2008)

just checked out the video. first off congrats bdw!! on getting away. that was very close. i dont really care if you guys wanna go off on me like you have been NSW but, i have to agree with him on the fact that the buds were premature and he should have waited a couple weeks. but im sure there was a reason as to why he had to harvest early, hes not new to growing for damn sure. i also was expecting to see alot more in the end result. you made so much hype for these videos, and to be honest i wasnt the least bit impressed. but thanks for the entertainment anyway. everyone is entitled to their own opinion right? ok im done, now let the rants begin.


----------



## FDD (Mar 4, 2008)

**
*OOOOO DAAAAM BDW gettin shot down by everyone. *


*Maybe thats why he didnt use rollitup in the video!*

**


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

FDD said:


> **
> *OOOOO DAAAAM BDW gettin shot down by everyone. *
> 
> 
> ...


Now EVERYONE is shooting him down? 

You guys all make me laugh.


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Hey man im not trying to start anything with anyone...im being attacked for asking why the buds looked like they were chopped early.


you were not saying the looked a bit premi, you said, i quote " I KNOW those plants were early. I just wanna know why." i have no issues with you asking a question, but when you say that they are early as a fact when you dont know makes you look a bit ignorant. have a great day. late


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 4, 2008)

FDD said:


> **
> *OOOOO DAAAAM BDW gettin shot down by everyone. *
> 
> 
> ...


no im not trying to shoot anyone down. i congratulated him. but it jsut wasnt what i was expecting. just didnt really do it for me. i thought he was 'BIG TIME', but i still congratulate you bd on your one duffle bag a two garage sacks. maybe it was worth it to you.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

jsgrwn said:


> you were not saying the looked a bit premi, you said, i quote " I KNOW those plants were early. I just wanna know why." i have no issues with you asking a question, but when you say that they are early as a fact when you dont know makes you look a bit ignorant. have a great day. late


Fine ill admit I said that. I can tell from that video they are premature.


----------



## FDD (Mar 4, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> no im not trying to shoot anyone down. i congratulated him. but it jsut wasnt what i was expecting. just didnt really do it for me. i thought he was 'BIG TIME', but i still congratulate you bd on your one duffle bag a two garage sacks. maybe it was worth it to you.


 
*HAHAHAHAAAAA! Congrats on the duffel bag he says! *

*Everyones jumpin off the BDW bandwagon *

**


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm still on the bandwagon its a free ride to anywhere


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 4, 2008)

FDD said:


> *HAHAHAHAAAAA! Congrats on the duffel bag he says! *
> 
> *Everyones jumpin off the BDW bandwagon *
> 
> **


i was never on it.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Yeah and you will get a nice headache to go along with that high if the bud wasnt ready.
> 
> Do you know anything?
> 
> ...


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 4, 2008)

bdw is the man. i will still ride with ya dawg.


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Mar 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Yeah and you will get a nice headache to go along with that high if the bud wasnt ready.
> 
> Do you know anything?
> 
> Get over the whole green thing...thats is ONE of the MANY reasons I assumed they were chopped early.


man, the only thing I'm getting a headache from is your whining. over 20 some posts bitching bout his crops being premature. why don't you do like your sig name, nowstopwhining!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

4cyl5spd said:


> man, the only thing I'm getting a headache from is your whining. over 20 some posts bitching bout his crops being premature. why don't you do like your sig name, nowstopwhining!


I dont talk to strangers...your words will have meaning with some reputation and respect.


----------



## Weed Guy (Mar 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I dont talk to strangers...your words will have meaning with some reputation and respect.


Well said....


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Mar 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I dont talk to strangers...your words will have meaning with some reputation and respect.


only to you, I'm sure there are plenty here that feel the same way I do tho. excuse me while I let you bask in your god-like post whore status amongst the lower life newbs.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

4cyl5spd said:


> only to you, I'm sure there are plenty here that feel the same way I do tho. excuse me while I let you bask in your god-like post whore status amongst the lower life newbs.


First off I was joking buddy.

Secondly I was defending myself from a bunch of fucking brown nosing browndirt asskisser's. 

Third I didnt whine I asked a question browndirt seems to not want to answer.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 4, 2008)

aint no askisser dude does good work give credit but asskisser nah i just dont like hearing little shit talks say shit about other ppls fucking shit and the kids right why u got to bitch for like 5 pages about the grow if it isnt yours why give i fuck i mean its a cool movie but its not like ur gonna smoke it


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Mar 4, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> You're bang on bro.
> 
> I'm sorry folks, but here's my first and only flame: the guy's a fuckin' idiot. And I don't say that too often. first of all, I was taking down enough to grease the wheels for the big harvest -- and those were the buds I couldn't get my hands around because the blight was setting in ( assuming size is what matters). If you noticed, I only brought one tundra bag in there -- not enough to harvest that load. further to this, there are different genetics in there. Connoisseur tends to have a more sativa influence that tends to be more spindly in size -- but more cannabinoids which contribute to a more cerebral high (but this is subjective). To say I'm ripping people off without full information is WAY out of line. It's just seething jealousy at the attention all this is getting. I see he has monster threads, must be why. I'd like that comment taken down. It was uncalled for and undeserving.
> 
> What a fuckin' loser, dissing me like that without provocation. I give him my heart and soul and he says I'm ripping people off? Get a fucking life pal.


I thought this post summed up whatever you needed to know, NSW


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Mar 4, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> aint no askisser dude does good work give credit but asskisser nah i just dont like hearing little shit talks say shit about other ppls fucking shit and the kids right why u got to bitch for like 5 pages about the grow if it isnt yours why give i fuck i mean its a cool movie but its not like ur gonna smoke it


 
hey you calling me kid?!! lol, I'm in my 30's!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

The movies are very entertaining and I do enjoy them. Buuuuut you guys act like he is a growing GOD. He lost 2/3rds of his crop to flood and drought. Then the last 3rd, well he lost 80% of it to a chopper while trimming. I give the guy respect for what he is doing, I enjoy the videos, you "supporters" are the ones making it ugly here because if it werent for you giving me all this shit I would have just asked my question and it would have been over with.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 4, 2008)

4cyl5spd said:


> hey you calling me kid?!! lol, I'm in my 30's!


maybad


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> The movies are very entertaining and I do enjoy them. Buuuuut you guys act like he is a growing GOD. He lost 2/3rds of his crop to flood and drought. Then the last 3rd, well he lost 80% of it to a chopper while trimming. I give the guy respect for what he is doing, I enjoy the videos, you "supporters" are the ones making it ugly here because if it werent for you giving me all this shit I would have just asked my question and it would have been over with.


never claimed as a god as for location yeah i could see the flood one should of known there but the one where his planted died for water well where he hoocked up the lines or what ever he did dried out u never know when u main source of water will be gone in a drout


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> The movies are very entertaining and I do enjoy them. Buuuuut you guys act like he is a growing GOD. He lost 2/3rds of his crop to flood and drought. Then the last 3rd, well he lost 80% of it to a chopper while trimming. I give the guy respect for what he is doing, I enjoy the videos, you "supporters" are the ones making it ugly here because if it werent for you giving me all this shit I would have just asked my question and it would have been over with.


i have to agree with this fully. he got WAY more credit, than he deserved. sounds like most of the people in this thread would suck his dick if he asked them to. 

it was cool man, just cause you made some videos out of it. but all the hype and waiting, made me think it was gonna be like the biggest harvest ive ever seen. nah.. fdd is still the MAN.


----------



## Weed Guy (Mar 4, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> nah.. fdd is still the MAN.


I second that notion, Now for a little toast


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 4, 2008)

u guys didnt read what he said before thats was small not his big harvest


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 4, 2008)

ill smoke to that with ya


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 4, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> u guys didnt read what he said before thats was small not his big harvest


ok ill be sure to stay tuned. thanks buddy


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 4, 2008)

dude smokinjays and nonstopwhinin should just unsubscribe to the thread, i just waisted about 10 minutes readin these fuckin pages of you guys bullshit, god damn i thought that maybee there was a new video or some shit but nope just you 2 ridin each others cock and badmouthin browndirt. no one wants to here your bullshit questions...


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 4, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> dude smokinjays and nonstopwhinin should just unsubscribe to the thread, i just waisted about 10 minutes readin these fuckin pages of you guys bullshit, god damn i thought that maybee there was a new video or some shit but nope just you 2 ridin each others cock and badmouthin browndirt. no one wants to here your bullshit questions...


 then dont read it if you dont like it. just stating our opinions buddy.


----------



## Weed Guy (Mar 4, 2008)

I asked bfeore but got know answer:

Who does all of the filming? e.g. setting up tripods, filming from rear of truck when driving off? If BDW does it it must take him 5 times as long to do anything.....


----------



## gangjababy (Mar 4, 2008)

I just saw episode ten, my heart was racing! I can't believe you ran back towards the helicopter to grab your stash! Good luck and safe growing!


----------



## InvaderMark (Mar 4, 2008)

dudes.. can we please just smoke a j and stop fighting... id hate to see a moderator close this down.. we know they are cracking down on it. please dont close this.

am i being tooo paranoid? 

lets just have some peace


----------



## longlivemtb (Mar 4, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> I asked bfeore but got know answer:
> 
> Who does all of the filming? e.g. setting up tripods, filming from rear of truck when driving off? If BDW does it it must take him 5 times as long to do anything.....


I answered you before, and said that he probably does it with someone else. Its on Pg. 119 of this thread


----------



## Weed Guy (Mar 4, 2008)

longlivemtb said:


> I answered you before, and said that he probably does it with someone else. Its on Pg. 119 of this thread


Sorry its like a post a minute in this thread....Must of missed it. Also my page loads with 40 posts per page (i.e. i only currently have 35 pages)


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> dude smokinjays and nonstopwhinin should just unsubscribe to the thread, i just waisted about 10 minutes readin these fuckin pages of you guys bullshit, god damn i thought that maybee there was a new video or some shit but nope just you 2 ridin each others cock and badmouthin browndirt. no one wants to here your bullshit questions...


 Why would I unsubscribe when I stated several times I really enjoy the videos. Its not a bullshit question. As a matter of fact the question still remains unanswered, Why did you chop those buds early browndirt? so im sorry dave but you can piss off


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

longlivemtb said:


> I answered you before, and said that he probably does it with someone else. Its on Pg. 119 of this thread


 Where you the one filming it? How would you know?


----------



## Weed Guy (Mar 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Where you the one filming it? How would you know?


Sheesh i USED to be on you side in this argument.....Said "probably"

prob·a·bly (pr




b








-bl




)_adv._ Most likely; presumably.

He was only ASSUMING.....What crawled up your ass and died?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> Sheesh i USED to be on you side in this argument.....Said &quot;probably&quot;
> 
> prob·a·bly (pr
> 
> ...


 that was just a waste of a comment though. It didnt help you any and it didnt answer your question at all...It had absolutely no point he pretty much just repeated exactly what you already said.


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 4, 2008)

Man, some ungrateful and disrespectful people out there. Regardless of his conditions, practices, and crop- the movie's are still kick ass. Any man willing to devote his time and effort to simply entertain random people, then to continue doing so through rude and undeserving remarks gets a huge stamp of respect by me (for what its worth). 
For those of you who say, "The people here think he is GOD and he is not blah blah" and all that shit.. People are really just showing their support for the mans hard work. Mind your own and let them be. Some may take it as "Ass kissing" but how else are GOOD people to show their honest respects for a mans devotion to keep their high ass entertained? *Compliments.* 
I am pretty sure the fine people who enjoy this mans work did _NOT _request to hear your hypothetical destructive criticism bullshit, if critiqued at all.

There is *NO *reason to give anything but respect to this man and his work. Sure there is always someone else's grow that is "better" but I have yet to see a single movie, yet a 10 episode 'freebie' give me 'couch lock' without blazin. Piss on all you haters and let this man do his thing without bummin in to spray your nonsense and attempt to gain others respect by claims and shit hole criticism that no1 asked for.

I'm done with the rant. If you want to change the way people show gratitude and respect, find another forum.. We all smoke pot, we all come here to chill and by no means should we, members of RIU, put a man with as much competence to cultivation as BDW, down.

Big Props and Very much Respect BDW.


----------



## longlivemtb (Mar 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Where you the one filming it? How would you know?


Because in the beginning of the episodes, mainly the trailer. you see him and one other person kayaking and walking across some log over a river. In other episodes you see pretty clearly that the camera isn't on a tripod and that it shaking like someone else is holding it.

also thanks weed guy, at least I know someone isn't ready to jump down my throat when I make an educated guess on something. My bad not fully answering it again, I pretty much said what i wrote above.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

oscarmiya said:


> Man, some ungrateful and disrespectful people out there. Regardless of his conditions, practices, and crop- the movie's are still kick ass. Any man willing to devote his time and effort to simply entertain random people, then to continue doing so through rude and undeserving remarks gets a huge stamp of respect by me (for what its worth).
> For those of you who say, &quot;The people here think he is GOD and he is not blah blah&quot; and all that shit.. People are really just showing their support for the mans hard work. Mind your own and let them be. Some may take it as &quot;Ass kissing&quot; but how else are GOOD people to show their honest respects for a mans devotion to keep their high ass entertained? *Compliments.*
> I am pretty sure the fine people who enjoy this mans work did _NOT _request to hear your hypothetical destructive criticism bullshit, if critiqued at all.
> 
> ...


 Shut the fuck up and get off of your high horse. I didnt disrespect anyone, I asked a simple question and then I got attacked. Like I said you guys are the one making this ugly. Oh and when I stated those facts....big deal...how is that disrespect?


----------



## natmoon (Mar 4, 2008)

I think bdw answered the question when he explained that he had only taken one large sack with him to only harvest colas he considered the ripest.
Outdoor growers have no choice but to harvest at the time when the weather forces them into it in a lot of situations or the larger buds will rot and then spread to the smaller buds.
All of the buds were way past the headache stage ngt


----------



## panhead (Mar 4, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> prob·a·bly (pr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont care about all this other shit, all i "demand" to know is how the fuk you made those chineese lookin letters with your keyboard,way cool !!

Teach me o master


----------



## kilik2007 (Mar 4, 2008)

BDW gave SOMEWHAT of an answer as to why the buds were premature- he kind of beat around the bush, but he gave some hints.

And for those people who are saying how unimpressed they are with only one duffel bag- that WASN'T THE FINAL EPISODE and that wasn't his whole harvest. As he pointed out, he only went in with one duffel bag on purpose. Now I agree, I don't see how it's possible that the cops didn't kill his crop considering that the chopper was right in there, but I guess we'll find out... but STOP bitching about how "oh he only ended up with one duffel bag" because that's completely incorrect AS FAR AS WE KNOW.


----------



## longlivemtb (Mar 4, 2008)

panhead said:


> I dont care about all this other shit, all i "demand" to know is how the fuk you made those chineese lookin letters with your keyboard,way cool !!
> 
> Teach me o master


haha I think he just copy and pasted it from an online dictionary. thats funny shit though or maybe hes got some super high tech multi language keyboard from the future lol


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I think bdw answered the question when he explained that he had only taken one large sack with him to only harvest colas he considered the ripest.
> Outdoor growers have no choice but to harvest at the time when the weather forces them into it in a lot of situations or the larger buds will rot and then spread to the smaller buds.
> All of the buds were way past the headache stage ngt


 But if you notice it looks as if he trimmed most if not all of those plants.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> But if you notice it looks as if he trimmed most if not all of those plants.


Yeah and then he will leave them with no leaf for a few days,a week maybe to fully ripen them quickly by exposing more of the bud to the sun and to make his exit quicker on the next visit.

Personally i would never ever go back to that site,it has been compromised.

Its an old trick to wait and pounce on outdoor growers returning to their sites but only after they have cut it all down,as well as to incriminate them fully it also saves the police a job that they hate,having to cut it all down.

You are right though in that in an ideal world those could have had another 2 weeks,but most cannabis plants of that manner especially from outdoor grows have many windows for harvest ripeness and can be taken even from 6 weeks as each new set of trics and calyxs ripen.

Leaving them longer and longer just increases your final yield.
In theory you could keep a plant flowering a long time if you could get it to not hermie or go mouldy.

I think that your original question was a valid one and that this has all been blown out of the water and is unnecessary,i cant be assed to read 30 pages though to see what has gone one


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Shut the fuck up and get off of your high horse. I didnt disrespect anyone, I asked a simple question and then I got attacked. Like I said you guys are the one making this ugly. Oh and when I stated those facts....big deal...how is that disrespect?



bahaaha, Didn't your mother teach you mannors boy?. High horse. No KID, just a lesson on respect. Childish remark for such a big girl. I didn't direct that post towards you, was stated as general seeing as there are other disrespectful pricks than just you in this thread.

YES, you ARE disrespectful. You may have well spit in BDW face and disgusted along with disrespected almost half the people who positively commented this Movie and Grow.

I like a few words quoted from you a few posts back where you told someone, "You obviously are no REAL grower.".... Not only does those very few words make YOU a "REAL" grower... but also make you incredibly superior to everyone else's success. Read below so you can stop wasting this mans thread.

Here is the ANSWER BDW gave you a FEW pages back. Needless to say, your too caught up with the "hardass online grower" front to take note of the mans answer. Read very closely and you will see he admits to harvesting, the small amount he did, early. We could have done without your last 50 wasteful posts. 

------BDW's Answer, in *BOLD, *for those who have a hard time picking that out. 

I'm sorry folks, but here's my first and only flame: the guy's a fuckin' idiot. And I don't say that too often. *first of all,* *I was taking down enough to grease the wheels for the big harvest* -- *and those were the buds I couldn't get my hands around because the blight was setting in* ( assuming size is what matters). *If you noticed, I only brought one tundra bag in there -- not enough to harvest that load.* further to this, there are different genetics in there. Connoisseur tends to have a more sativa influence that tends to be more spindly in size -- but more cannabinoids which contribute to a more cerebral high (but this is subjective). To say I'm ripping people off without full information is WAY out of line. It's just seething jealousy at the attention all this is getting. I see he has monster threads, must be why. I'd like that comment taken down. It was uncalled for and undeserving. 

What a fuckin' loser, dissing me like that without provocation. I give him my heart and soul and he says I'm ripping people off? Get a fucking life pal.

-----------------------

ATLEAST wait until you see CLEAR VIDEO of the final product to start saying some of the shit you said, if you forgot what some of that may be... why don't you go back a few posts and read where you mentioned how BDW wasn't that great of a grower, he lost this to that, that to this, and blah blah... each and every one of your posts all sound like "I CAN DO BETTER" which is why you got attacked. *NOBODY *likes a self gloating, arrogant person.

Talk shit all you want, That is my last post in this thread. Be the least bit courteous to others who haven't offended you and PM me if you feel you want to talk some more shit- keep this thread clean... let it be useful.. like for when BDW posts another Pot Movie, as the title suggests...


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 4, 2008)

I also agree with Natmoon that your original question was by all means in line. Its how you handled other people questioning your question that quickly made everyone turn on you.


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 4, 2008)

way to much much time on your hands kiddo. chill out, your the one making this blow out of proportion. you say you wanna keep the thread clean then you fucking write a book about how disrespectful people are. you should take nsw advice. and get the fuck off your horse... lol this guy


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 4, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> way to much much time on your hands kiddo. chill out, your the one making this blow out of proportion. you say you wanna keep the thread clean then you fucking write a book about how disrespectful people are. you should take nsw advice. and get the fuck off your horse... lol this guy


I posted three times in this thread (this being the fourth), Not 50 times badgering and rudely asking the same question that was previously answered. How could you say too much time? lol, you have 800 posts, *Kiddo*. It took you about as much time to read that 'book' as it did for me to type and I am not blowing this out of proportion, it was blown out after a few people questioned NSW original question. I am just tired of coming back to this Thread in hopes of seeing another clip and being disappointed to find more useless bullshit. It's sad I (or anyone) would have to go in-depth about something as retarded as this shit. So please, anyone else who has some shit to say about my 'book' or the 'high horse' I can't seem to get off, PM and bitch about it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 4, 2008)

oscarmiya said:


> I posted three times in this thread (this being the fourth), Not 50 times badgering and rudely asking the same question that was previously answered. How could you say too much time? lol, you have 800 posts, *Kiddo*. It took you about as much time to read that 'book' as it did for me to type and I am not blowing this out of proportion, it was blown out after a few people questioned NSW original question. I am just tired of coming back to this Thread in hopes of seeing another clip and being disappointed to find more useless bullshit. It's sad I (or anyone) would have to go in-depth about something as retarded as this shit. So please, anyone else who has some shit to say about my 'book' or the 'high horse' I can't seem to get off, PM and bitch about it!!!!!!!!!!!!


says the guy who said he wouldnt post in here again. lol love it. 
by the way bd said it would be a couple weeks till the next vid. dont say thats why you came back here.. you like to argue and start debates.. go away like you said you would. thanx bud


----------



## FDD (Mar 4, 2008)

* NYUCK NYUCK NYUCK *


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 4, 2008)

lets all hold hands and sing!!!!!!!.......


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

oscarmiya said:


> I posted three times in this thread (this being the fourth), Not 50 times badgering and rudely asking the same question that was previously answered. How could you say too much time? lol, you have 800 posts, *Kiddo*. It took you about as much time to read that 'book' as it did for me to type and I am not blowing this out of proportion, it was blown out after a few people questioned NSW original question. I am just tired of coming back to this Thread in hopes of seeing another clip and being disappointed to find more useless bullshit. It's sad I (or anyone) would have to go in-depth about something as retarded as this shit. So please, anyone else who has some shit to say about my 'book' or the 'high horse' I can't seem to get off, PM and bitch about it!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Sorry but it wasnt answered by anyone. BDW beat around the bush when he made that remark and did NOT give me an answer. do like smokinj's said.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Yeah and then he will leave them with no leaf for a few days,a week maybe to fully ripen them quickly by exposing more of the bud to the sun and to make his exit quicker on the next visit.
> 
> Personally i would never ever go back to that site,it has been compromised.
> 
> ...


 In theory you cant keep a plant flowering for too long because the THC degrades, thats why your calyxes turn amber.


----------



## wutter (Mar 4, 2008)

WE LOVE your videos Browndirt. Cant wait till the next. The waiting is unbearable.

GL! and great plants. 


GO BROWNDIRT GO


----------



## wutter (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Zekedogg*  
_I realized that myself....I think most big time growers don't really care about the end product....as long as they are making thier loot is what matters....

LONG story short, their is a sucka born every minute......with the suckas being BDW's clientelle_

excuse me?



You have no idea what the fuck you talking about. Some of that might be true about some but I can assure you not BDW. This man takes pride and puts love into his fucking harvest. Hes no fucking half fast idiot. 

Also see alot of people complaining about it being a little premie. I myself thought it looked a few weeks early but you dont know his situation. I mean few days of some frosty weather could destroy his whole harvest. I'm sure when its all cured and dried its going to be some BOMBDIZZLE outdoor shit, and this im POSITIVE about. sad people on this site. Used to be alot better till all these jackasses showed up. what happened to RIU.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

wutter said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zekedogg*
> _I realized that myself....I think most big time growers don't really care about the end product....as long as they are making thier loot is what matters....
> 
> ...


 Im not complaining.... and once again NO SHIT theres reasons for him cutting them early duuuuhhhh....why would anyone cut them early for fun? I want to know the reason why they got chopped early... Yeah I agree these jackass's do need to go away.


----------



## wutter (Mar 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Im not complaining.... and once again NO SHIT theres reasons for him cutting them early duuuuhhhh....why would anyone cut them early for fun? I want to know the reason why they got chopped early... Yeah I agree these jackass's do need to go away.


 
I wasnt directing my comment at you. Sorry if you took it that way.I was speaking broadly


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 4, 2008)

wutter said:


> I wasnt directing my comment at you. Sorry if you took it that way.


if you dont mind me asking who was it directed at then?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Im not complaining.... and once again NO SHIT theres reasons for him cutting them early duuuuhhhh....why would anyone cut them early for fun? I want to know the reason why they got chopped early... Yeah I agree these jackass's do need to go away.


I have to apologize to you. It was what that zekedog character said. I don't have a beef with your inquiries man. there was some confusion there. PM me for that stuff though -- this is my movie thread. The only suckah in here is him. That was so mean spirited, I can't believe it.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 4, 2008)

If you mods would be so kind, please take down that zekedogg blight about my integrity -- it was unfair, unprovoked, and totally mean spirited. This thread is so long, let me remind you, because I come in here and answer just about every question ...because of the support that has been shown by all you fine peeps who are enjoying the fruits of my labor. But when blight shows? You have to cut it out -- it's the only true defense.


----------



## wutter (Mar 4, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> if you dont mind me asking who was it directed at then?


to the magical dragon named puff


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 4, 2008)

wutter said:


> to the magical dragon named puff


 ya ok


----------



## boobootittyfuck (Mar 4, 2008)

yo browndirt...your a true inspiration. i have had similar experiences with heliCOPters. i was shittin my pants...but not literally!


----------



## panhead (Mar 4, 2008)

Anybody got a minute where they can add to this man's reputation on this site for letting us all enjoy his videos & see his gardens ?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> I have to apologize to you. It was what that zekedog character said. I don't have a beef with your inquiries man. there was some confusion there. PM me for that stuff though -- this is my movie thread. The only suckah in here is him. That was so mean spirited, I can't believe it.


 Awesome thanks alot man. Im really glad you took the time to write back to me and I agree completely. Thanks man, ill be pming you.    Ill go ahead and wait till the last episode to pm you and chat. Good luck with everything man, I love the videos.


----------



## kilik2007 (Mar 4, 2008)

Whew I'm glad all that fighting finally stopped. The whole time I felt like the little boy at dinner after daddy gets too angry and hits mommy. Awwwwkwaaaard.

Can we all move on, now, please? Balance has been restored in the universe.


----------



## longlivemtb (Mar 4, 2008)

kilik2007 said:


> Whew I'm glad all that fighting finally stopped. The whole time I felt like the little boy at dinner after daddy gets too angry and hits mommy. Awwwwkwaaaard.
> 
> Can we all move on, now, please? Balance has been restored in the universe.


Agreed, finally we can put this behind us and look forward to new episodes! I think we as a community can agree to put this behind us and move on.


----------



## cronman (Mar 4, 2008)

so whats the estimated time on the new episode?


----------



## natmoon (Mar 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> In theory you cant keep a plant flowering for too long because the THC degrades, thats why your calyxes turn amber.


Until the plant is fertilized or hermies out it will constantly maintain new growth and new trics.
The real problem is that after a certain fatness mould is almost inevitable and not to mention the fact that most strains will hermie long before the mould and fert themselves,which is why i said in theory because it would be impossible to maintain the plant as it would fall prey to either one of the above circumstances
Anyway dude you know i like you,i hope my comments helped to diffuse a situation gone temporarily mad


----------



## TurboEscort (Mar 4, 2008)

that was the most useless 20 pages ever. hahahahaha, good times.

people complaining about a simple question...

people confusing others people with comments...

so much short tempered answers...

phew, its so much... im sweating. hahaha



im glad BDW came in and in one short statement diffused all the unnecessary bickering.



NSW, your a smart dude.

natmoon, exptremely helpful in diffusing the situation.

BDW, the shit as always.




aannnnnyyyyywwwaaaaayyyy. back on topic, THE VIDEOS!!!

im really excited for the next episode BDW, im seriously looking forward to the finishing harvest(if there will be one, does not look so promising) and the final outcome of the drama that has been unfolding. compelling as usual, much love bro.


p.s. i love this website


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 4, 2008)

now we get 20 pages of begging for the next episode. this whole thread is a heroin addiction.
i gotta vomit.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 4, 2008)

wow didnt think that shit carry on that far lmao


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 4, 2008)

TurboEscort said:


> that was the most useless 20 pages ever. hahahahaha, good times.
> 
> people complaining about a simple question...
> 
> ...


Thanks man


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now we get 20 pages of begging for the next episode. this whole thread is a heroin addiction.
> i gotta vomit.


 yo homie pass me the spoon.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 4, 2008)

WOW Thats all I hafta say

Cant wait for the next vid


----------



## MrKhola (Mar 5, 2008)

Tssss BDW knows his shit 

ok maybe a couple a bummed spots this year, but fir that amount you gotta be bear the water table unless u wanna be hauling out there EVERY day...


and hell I come from the UK so what do I know eh?

We dont get the same size bushes... but we do well with what we have

Glad it worked out for ya BDW.... (musta or the vids wouldve never turned up)..

U ever need to lay low in the UK there's a bed for you here man... plus should be some haze to puff on too.....

SOOOO much respect....


----------



## closet.cult (Mar 5, 2008)

great episode. what happens next!?!?!?


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 5, 2008)

closet.cult said:


> great episode. what happens next!?!?!?


You wont find that out till next the next squabble.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 5, 2008)

i love it. 20 pages of begging for the next vid. then it shows up and we get 1 page of comments(- the drama). then 20 more pages of begging.  YouTube - Ministry - Just One Fix


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 5, 2008)

dude i love that song... man if thats the type of music you like you should get sirius man its insane.... just one fix


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now we get 20 pages of begging for the next episode. this whole thread is a heroin addiction.
> i gotta vomit.


it's only been a couple of days lol


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 5, 2008)

closet.cult said:


> great episode. what happens next!?!?!?


sheesh. I quess you'll have to wait and see...


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 5, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> The movies are very entertaining and I do enjoy them. Buuuuut you guys act like he is a growing GOD. He lost 2/3rds of his crop to flood and drought. Then the last 3rd, well he lost 80% of it to a chopper while trimming. I give the guy respect for what he is doing, I enjoy the videos, you "supporters" are the ones making it ugly here because if it werent for you giving me all this shit I would have just asked my question and it would have been over with.


I'm not a growing GOD my friend. I'm just a GOD LOL (and I hope no one takes that one seriously)


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 5, 2008)

dude good to hear from ya..i got your back bro... so you ever end up gettin a bike? its almost that time of year and ridin on the open road fixes alot of peronal issues, peace man


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 5, 2008)

so BDW what was going thru your mind when you ran back for the bag of gold


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 5, 2008)

jsgrwn said:


> outdoor usually produces a lot more leaves within the buds anyways. and the bright green color has nothing to to with how mature it is. different strains have different characteristics. late


the stem had mold -- it was cut. this is outdoor growing. you can lose a crop in two, three days. I make hash with anything with the remainder of the stem that isn't showing mold yet. But you have to cut it out to stave it off. and nothing that can be used gets waisted -- too much work goes into it.


----------



## ovwarrior (Mar 5, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> You're bang on bro.
> 
> I'm sorry folks, but here's my first and only flame: the guy's a fuckin' idiot. And I don't say that too often. first of all, I was taking down enough to grease the wheels for the big harvest -- and those were the buds I couldn't get my hands around because the blight was setting in ( assuming size is what matters). If you noticed, I only brought one tundra bag in there -- not enough to harvest that load. further to this, there are different genetics in there. Connoisseur tends to have a more sativa influence that tends to be more spindly in size -- but more cannabinoids which contribute to a more cerebral high (but this is subjective). To say I'm ripping people off without full information is WAY out of line. It's just seething jealousy at the attention all this is getting. I see he has monster threads, must be why. I'd like that comment taken down. It was uncalled for and undeserving.
> 
> What a fuckin' loser, dissing me like that without provocation. I give him my heart and soul and he says I'm ripping people off? Get a fucking life pal.



damn man if i was you id just stop putting out this video... motherfuckers are sooooo quick to assume... im sorry but the resolution on that video is sooooooooo bad that there is no fucking way in hell to even tell if theres hairs on the weed!!! WHO THE FUCK CARESSSS you just make yourselvs look like morons! OMG I THINK IT WAS HARVESTED ERALY... Who cares dude.... who the fuck cares? all i know is that assuming never gets anybody in a better position than they were in before... so before you just go out and DECIDE WHAT HAPPENED... why dont you let the man speak for himself? go get em BDW.


----------



## longlivemtb (Mar 5, 2008)

ovwarrior said:


> damn man if i was you id just stop putting out this video... motherfuckers are sooooo quick to assume... im sorry but the resolution on that video is sooooooooo bad that there is no fucking way in hell to even tell if theres hairs on the weed!!! WHO THE FUCK CARESSSS you just make yourselvs look like morons! OMG I THINK IT WAS HARVESTED ERALY... Who cares dude.... who the fuck cares? all i know is that assuming never gets anybody in a better position than they were in before... so before you just go out and DECIDE WHAT HAPPENED... why dont you let the man speak for himself? go get em BDW.



NO you better not start something again! We just spend days arguing over shit like this. Don't you dare start fucking around and getting people pissed off. I hope for your sake that no one tries to argue this. Please just let this guys stupid comment slid by. Or else we'll get another 20 pages of shit. Ahh I don't think I could handle any more of what was going on.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 5, 2008)

nonstop, there are a lot of things going on there in that grow theatre: Different strains with different yields (low yielding connoisseur, more commercial high yielding strains) mold setting setting in, and that's just to name a few. I'm not sure why you didn't comment about the huge ones that were cut, but that's your prerogative. The straight answer is, when you are out there in the field, you have to work with what you've got, and what nature throws at you. If you have a week of rain setting in, and mold has already started because of cooler than usual morning with warm afternoons that cause condensation which in turn speeds mold because plants are near the end of their life cycle and the natural defenses are weak -- then you cut it below the source and make due with what is salvageable ... namely make hash. So if we could not discuss the finer aspects of what is going on in this thread anymore, that would be great. 

Now on to Zekedogg...

This ain't quite over with you. I still see the comment up. And you also have been back on without so much as an apology. You say you can't wait for the next vid. I'm confused here. You call my customers suckers then want to see more videos in the same breath? 

If the moderators of this site want my company while I execute this film, I need a basic modicum of respect. 

I'm no grow god, I'm no nothing. but I'll let the work stand or fall on its own merits. I want to thank you guys here and now who have supported me, stuck up for me, and brought some sanity to this feeding frenzy (because I won't post another message until A: the zekedogg comment is down. B: he either fully explains what he meant there and apologizes for besmirching my name or C, he is banned from my thread).

thank you. Peace


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 5, 2008)

longlivemtb said:


> NO you better not start something again! We just spend days arguing over shit like this. Don't you dare start fucking around and getting people pissed off. I hope for your sake that no one tries to argue this. Please just let this guys stupid comment slid by. Or else we'll get another 20 pages of shit. Ahh I don't think I could handle any more of what was going on.


he may of just now read it, but yea its over so lets keep it over..


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 5, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> nonstop, there are a lot of things going on there in that grow theatre: Different strains with different yields (low yielding connoisseur, more commercial high yielding strains) mold setting setting in, and that's just to name a few. I'm not sure why you didn't comment about the huge ones that were cut, but that's your prerogative. The straight answer is, when you are out there in the field, you have to work with what you've got, and what nature throws at you. If you have a week of rain setting in, and mold has already started because of cooler than usual morning with warm afternoons that cause condensation which in turn speeds mold because plants are near the end of their life cycle and the natural defenses are weak -- then you cut it below the source and make due with what is salvageable ... namely make hash. So if we could not discuss the finer aspects of what is going on in this thread anymore, that would be great.
> 
> Now on to Zekedogg...
> 
> ...



Awesome thats what I was lookin for. I kinda guessed it was mold or some other issue I was just curious what it was. 

Thanks man



Oh and DAVE....that shit is over with why are you trying to start trouble again.....


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 5, 2008)

what me? what you talkin about idiot...read back and see whi said it
i didnt say anything on that topic, you sau im tryin to start shit, your accusin me of that, wow im tryin to start shit again..this kids too funny


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 5, 2008)

i hope the mods do something.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 5, 2008)

me too dude.


----------



## ars1n (Mar 5, 2008)

god i feel for brown dirt....comon guys! this man has given us something to keep us happy over the past couple of months! he has created this awsome show that we beg for more every chance we get. We shouldn't be pushing him away with rude remarks and arguing on his thread...if a mod could help out, that would be great...


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 5, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> nonstop, there are a lot of things going on there in that grow theatre: Different strains with different yields (low yielding connoisseur, more commercial high yielding strains) mold setting setting in, and that's just to name a few. I'm not sure why you didn't comment about the huge ones that were cut, but that's your prerogative. The straight answer is, when you are out there in the field, you have to work with what you've got, and what nature throws at you. If you have a week of rain setting in, and mold has already started because of cooler than usual morning with warm afternoons that cause condensation which in turn speeds mold because plants are near the end of their life cycle and the natural defenses are weak -- then you cut it below the source and make due with what is salvageable ... namely make hash. So if we could not discuss the finer aspects of what is going on in this thread anymore, that would be great.
> 
> Now on to Zekedogg...
> 
> ...


Dont worry about it crybaby, I will ban myself from your thread.It saddens me that you cant except the least amount of criticism...You will never make it big with a piss poor attitude that way BDW.....I guess im not good enough at riding dick...If you haven't noticed I thoroughly made NUMEROUS(more then 1)posts about how I respected what you are doing but I guess that isn't good enough for you, im not apologizing just because you asked me 2, stop reading only what you want and you will see what Im talking about


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 5, 2008)

na na na na..na na na na...hay hay hay....goodbye


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 5, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> what me? what you talkin about idiot...read back and see whi said it
> i didnt say anything on that topic, you sau im tryin to start shit, your accusin me of that, wow im tryin to start shit again..this kids too funny


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA that is hilarious...I waked and baked today...read that other kids comment and thought it was you that posted it.

Sorry man


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 5, 2008)

i'm not gonna start personally going thru threads and editing them into prettiness. i just don't have that kind of time. i feel you gotta take the good with the bad. there will always be unwelcome comments, it's how one reacts to them that truly matters.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 5, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> na na na na..na na na na...hay hay hay....goodbye


'
but noooow you are bein a trouble starter hahahahaha


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 5, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Dont worry about it crybaby, I will ban myself from your thread.It saddens me that you cant except the least amount of criticism...You will never make it big with a piss poor attitude that way BDW.....I guess im not good enough at riding dick...If you haven't noticed I thoroughly made NUMEROUS(more then 1)posts about how I respected what you are doing but I guess that isn't good enough for you, im not apologizing just because you asked me 2, stop reading only what you want and you will see what Im talking about


zeke you still my homie G shizzle to the nizzle.


----------



## bozley2g (Mar 5, 2008)

major props brown dirt......good ol mother nature!!!! keep it up


----------



## panhead (Mar 5, 2008)

Zeekdog.

Man up & tell this man your sorry,it makes you no less a man to say you were wrong ,if you cant see how your post was uncalled for & be decent enough to apologize then we all pay for your comment,and yes saying that his customers are suckers was wrong,weather you meant it as a joke or it simply didnt come out the way you meant it the end result was the same.

The man has allready said that either he get's an apology for the comment or that the post be removed for him to continue participating in this thread,the mod's have gave the verdict that no post will be altered, so now were left with the choice of him no longer taking part in his own thread or you issuing an apology.

Lotsa guy's looking at you right now, hopefully you see fit to make a good choice.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 5, 2008)

mods edit there posts all the time so why not the same for the warrior?he deserves something in return for the hard work he puts into giving us this entertainment we all want and enjoy.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 5, 2008)

panhead said:


> Zeekdog.
> 
> Man up & tell this man your sorry,it makes you no less a man to say you were wrong ,if you cant see how your post was uncalled for & be decent enough to apologize then we all pay for your comment,and yes saying that his customers are suckers was wrong,weather you meant it as a joke or it simply didnt come out the way you meant it the end result was the same.
> 
> ...


 
Thats too bad that the man would be willing to lose all of his fanbase over a comment I made.


----------



## kilik2007 (Mar 5, 2008)

Generally I would agree that you gotta take the good comments with the bad and deal with it, but I absolutely agree that "your customers must be suckers" is a bitch comment. That goes straight to a grower's pride, and in this case it's not even remotely true. At worst, the bud was a bit premature, but I doubt he was ripping anybody off with it. Plus he said he made hash with it if it was in bad shape. That all being said, I do not see how it warrants a mod's attention. Zekedogg didn't violate any rules by saying it, it was just a stupid thing to say. Usually I find you very entertaining, Zekedogg, but I thought that was a pretty ridiculous, false, and unnecessary thing to say.


----------



## xxtoadxx (Mar 5, 2008)

Get up Stand up. Stand up for your rights! Peace.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 5, 2008)

Lets not turn this into a thread about ZEKE. Im not asking anyone here to like me...Im not in denial to what I said...Im NOT apologizing...Now if you are a BDW fan then you will leave this thread be HIS and not about me

ZEKE


----------



## DesertSativa (Mar 5, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Lets not turn this into a thread about ZEKE. Im not asking anyone here to like me...Im not in denial to what I said...Im NOT apologizing...Now if you are a BDW fan then you will leave this thread be HIS and not about me
> 
> ZEKE


Then if no one like you and your are bothering the thread's creator, than just stop posting. You can read all you want, just STOP replying and make your own thread about how BDW is an amateur and cuts plants down too early. Hell, even make a movie about it, release it in episodes, and then sell the damn thing. See if you sell more than BDW.


----------



## FDD (Mar 5, 2008)

What a whiney bitch brown dirt is being over this whole thing, I mean I respect the guy and all but hey this is the internet and you should expect people to give you shit. 

Zeke dont gotta apologize to anybody


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 5, 2008)

yea dude but the thing is that you dont see this type of shit goin on in other people threads. meaning that you dont see people talk down on other peoples grow.. im always tellin people that there grow looks good when they really dont, you know a little courtesy. were all growers here or at least pot smokers so lets stick together and stop this stupid shit. we all know "theres a better grower" behind the keyboard but lets see at least some of your outdoor grow opps people. you have no say in the situation.
it all started from this "simple question", well if you guys werent tryin to catch bdw doin somethin wrong to make yourself seem smart. and look at the situation and remember this is outdoor growing. 

also he hasnt answered any questions about his growing this entire thread really..this isnt a Q & A thread, this is a promo for his movie. we all asked questions and didnt bitch when he didnt answer 'em. he told us the whole time that we'll get all the answers when we buy the dvd with the how to guide. and thats how it is ....peace


----------



## vIllin' (Mar 5, 2008)

How about fuck the haters, fuck the e-drama.

You're teh fucking man, and that tenth vid gave me a fucking hardon.

And scared the shit out of me :-/


----------



## Coors (Mar 5, 2008)

Just delete the comment and grow up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## panhead (Mar 5, 2008)

FDD said:


> What a whiney bitch brown dirt is being over this whole thing, I mean I respect the guy and all but hey this is the internet and you should expect people to give you shit.
> 
> Zeke dont gotta apologize to anybody


Great post fdd .


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 5, 2008)

this thread is totally gone now.between the bitching and internet tough guy fights i would not blame the the warrior. his thread is to promote his dvd and and provide entertainment to us tok3rs. he already stated he would release his techniques in his dvd including music artists and all that stuff but people these days either don't read or just like to annoy people.if you support him then just respect his wishes and ask relevant questions if you dont like his material then don't post so we can enjoy it.thats not saying you cant post but just leave your crappy comments away.


----------



## f u z z (Mar 5, 2008)

so video 11 is pretty intense.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 5, 2008)

yea so anyways.......
episode 11 should be sick


----------



## panhead (Mar 5, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> yea so anyways.......
> episode 11 should be sick


Im thinking so,i got no problem dropping a few bucks on the video as soon as it comes out too,beats dropping more cash on high times mags.


----------



## voodoo child (Mar 5, 2008)

dude, this is some really intense shit. keep up the good work


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 5, 2008)

panhead said:


> Im thinking so,i got no problem dropping a few bucks on the video as soon as it comes out too,beats dropping more cash on high times mags.


 
dude fuck yea, its gonna be sick..ill def. own a copy


----------



## COD4 (Mar 5, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> u sure seem like a fucking dick head to me i mean u talk like u know but u dont seem like u really do and frist of all u go by what the thricoms are not how fucking green leafs are u fucking idiot


Dude wow, where did you learn to write like that? What language is it?


----------



## COD4 (Mar 5, 2008)

Look at all the bitching. Isn't BDW going to be selling this DVD? So how many copies do you think he will sell as a direct result of this thread/forum?

People act like the dude is serving soup at a fucking homeless shelter here. He's promoting a DVD that he wants to sell and make money off of. Yea, some people are going to question his movie and techniques, so what? Some people are going to even be rude and hateful, it's the cost of doing business, get over it.

Don't get me wrong, the dude made some cool ass videos, especially #10. But it doesn't mean people arent going to question him and some will even be rude to him. That's how things go. People shouldn't be expected to walk on egg shells because the dude is putting out teaser videos for us to watch.


----------



## mrCRC420 (Mar 5, 2008)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## panhead (Mar 5, 2008)

COD4 said:


> Look at all the bitching. Isn't BDW going to be selling this DVD? So how many copies do you think he will sell as a direct result of this thread/forum?
> 
> People act like the dude is serving soup at a fucking homeless shelter here. He's promoting a DVD that he wants to sell and make money off of. Yea, some people are going to question his movie and techniques, so what? Some people are going to even be rude and hateful, it's the cost of doing business, get over it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the dude made some cool ass videos, especially #10. But it doesn't mean people arent going to question him and some will even be rude to him. That's how things go. People shouldn't be expected to walk on egg shells because the dude is putting out teaser videos for us to watch.


Nobody is expecting anybody to walk on egg shells but common courtesy & respect twords other men should not be lost sight of just because were on the internet,being online is no excuse to be an asshole but some are using it as an excuse,whats really got me is the comments by some experienced growers.

How would they feel if they were called a crook,they'd be pissed,instead everybody just raves about how good of job they did growing their shit,in some cases the shit being fawned over is growing in their back yard legally,being mothered over morning noon & night like an intensive care unit for dope,there's a big ass difference there.

Also nobody's acting like he's feeding homeless people but some of us are asking that you give a fellow grower some plain ole respect,the same respect that the legal growers here are getting in every thread without going through any of the shit that Brwndirt does,,some people here need to stop & realize that he's not growing in his yard with the ok of the government,he's a sought after grower by police & dea,so i'd say fuk yes he's doing us a favor by posting here.

Same thing goes for the posting his video here,yes he's selling it but thats not the point,i see alot of people here who cant afford a real grow light or basic supplies so those guys are sure as hell not going to spend cash on a video,this will be the only time they ever get to see it.

Ive seen some goofy ass shit in this thread,jealous people,alter ego's,internet experts & just plain ole cool guys,its sad to see so many people act a fool,especially the ones who only act a fool when the spotlight isnt on them or their grow.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 5, 2008)

i would say panhead is bdw lol.


----------



## COD4 (Mar 5, 2008)

Like I said, it's a cool video and he deserves respect. I guess we just have different opinions on how much respect he deserves.


----------



## panhead (Mar 5, 2008)

COD4 said:


> Like I said, it's a cool video and he deserves respect. I guess we just have different opinions on how much respect he deserves.


As much as any other man,no more no less.


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 5, 2008)

stop crying. it was one comment. grow up bd this is an online forum your gonna good posts and annoying posts. id call zekes post a good one though.


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 5, 2008)

and panhead why you being his little bitch, let the man speak for himself. my god


----------



## panhead (Mar 5, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> and panhead why you being his little bitch, let the man speak for himself. my god


Eat shit ass kisser .


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 5, 2008)

panhead said:


> Eat shit ass kisser .


lol he calls me the asskisser?????? the guys who just wrote paragraphs defending bd


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 5, 2008)

im out before we take up 10 more pages. pm me panhead peace


----------



## panhead (Mar 5, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> lol he calls me the asskisser?????? the guys who just wrote paragraphs defending bd


I pmed you but you felt the need to write this so i'll retort, but let me say this first,at no time in this thread did i call anybody a name or be out of line in any way,i spoke my mind without mudslinging but i dont respond well to being called a bitch,now on to your ass kissing my friend.

You not only kissed ass you licked boots as well,then took it to the hair while licking sack,re read all your posts & see who's sack you drooled all over.


----------



## Coors (Mar 5, 2008)

Is This Shit Still Going On?????????? LAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 5, 2008)

*If there ever was a thread that should have included: *

*"PLEASE DO NOT POST COMMENTS IN THIS THREAD or WAIT UNTIL ALL VIDEOS ARE UPLOADED BEFORE COMMENTING"*

*This is the one. *


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 5, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *If there ever was a thread that should have included: *
> 
> *"PLEASE DO NOT POST COMMENTS IN THIS THREAD or WAIT UNTIL ALL VIDEOS ARE UPLOADED BEFORE COMMENTING"*
> 
> *This is the one. *


no we just need to weed out all these immature losers who spend there days
starting internet fights while they have there little CFL going in there closet thinking there bad ass. Im not saying BDW is a special person that deserves special respect but why the fuck do moderators edit there posts constantly when they fuck up but BDW asks them to remove and unwanted and disrespectful comment and now people tell him stop bitching, when people were bitching to him for days on end going "oh come on BDW give us another video" but none of you fuckers want to show him any respect in return which is all he's asking is that really alot? or then theres the people saying oh he just grows pot outside no big deal but half of those people have the slightest clue to growing, and i dont see them producing movies i for one like watching his movies and would like to continue watching.


----------



## SmokerE (Mar 5, 2008)

Don't let the haters get to you BDW. Most of the sarcastic remarks are out of jealousy. Especially the outdoor growers that wish they had the balls and ability to do what you do. Let them hate, that's what they do.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 5, 2008)

werd! `


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 5, 2008)

BDW is the shit.


----------



## SiKeSt (Mar 6, 2008)

Agreed upon BDW is the shit.


----------



## 7xstall (Mar 6, 2008)

the only thing people should be posting in this thread is THANK YOU. the guy is GIVING people who have never grown weed in their lives (sprouting your bag seed in a cup doesn't count) a chance to see what a real commercial grower goes through (including loads of secrets and experience) - for free... how cool is that?

i'm amazed that he even bothers to keep posting.





.


----------



## moon47usaco (Mar 6, 2008)

I HATE THE SUSPENSE... =]

Always worth watching though... =]

Thanks BDW... =]


----------



## Coors (Mar 6, 2008)

7xstall said:


> the only thing people should be posting in this thread is THANK YOU. the guy is GIVING people who have never grown weed in their lives (sprouting your bag seed in a cup doesn't count) a chance to see what a real commercial grower goes through (including loads of secrets and experience) - for free... how cool is that?
> 
> i'm amazed that he even bothers to keep posting.
> 
> ...



I second that!!! Thanks BDW


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Mar 6, 2008)

Manny loved episode 10.....very intense with the chopper....Great job browndirt


----------



## bba (Mar 6, 2008)

OH

MY 

GOD


browndirt, you're a true hero in this war on pot, i dont care what anyone says. This whole compilation of videos is fan-fucking-tastic, what you do takes huge balls, and alotta work, and then more work.

that episode sucked!!!, and i dont mean that i didnt like it, but oh my god bro, that had to be some adrenaline pumping moments like you have never had before heh.

Im very impressed with what you have done with this.

keep up the good work.


~BBA


----------



## bongspit (Mar 6, 2008)

marijuana is good...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 7, 2008)

*i was reading earlier and they were slamming hardcore on the vids and whether the bud was ready,like you said you only brought 1 duffel bag,thats a lil operating money while you wait on the bad ass tric's.a lil run to get some funds.i know you wanted it dropped but i had to say something.grooming while the bud is standing is a good idea gonna try that,cant believe that i got banned [burned] for a week for shit like that on youre side.fucking nimrods,not saying any names this time.awesome job bro.ya need to get those discs done soon ,then the funds will pour in,anyways as always go slow and let us know when the next ones up,peace bd ,,,,hydrotech*


----------



## SmokerE (Mar 7, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *i was reading earlier and they were slamming hardcore on the vids and whether the bud was ready,like you said you only brought 1 duffel bag,thats a lil operating money while you wait on the bad ass tric's.a lil run to get some funds.i know you wanted it dropped but i had to say something.grooming while the bud is standing is a good idea gonna try that,cant believe that i got banned [burned] for a week for shit like that on youre side.fucking nimrods,not saying any names this time.awesome job bro.ya need to get those discs done soon ,then the funds will pour in,anyways as always go slow and let us know when the next ones up,peace bd ,,,,hydrotech*


 
I understood about 18.2% of what you just said.


----------



## Apache (Mar 7, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *i was reading earlier and they were slamming hardcore on the vids and whether the bud was ready,like you said you only brought 1 duffel bag,thats a lil operating money while you wait on the bad ass tric's.a lil run to get some funds.i know you wanted it dropped but i had to say something.grooming while the bud is standing is a good idea gonna try that,cant believe that i got banned [burned] for a week for shit like that on youre side.fucking nimrods,not saying any names this time.awesome job bro.ya need to get those discs done soon ,then the funds will pour in,anyways as always go slow and let us know when the next ones up,peace bd ,,,,hydrotech*


Get me an interpreter!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 7, 2008)

*guess you all would have had to have been there!i was banned for backing up bd in an argument with an un named moderator he banned me for a week im not bitching.it was something that just popped into my head while i was posting that message last nite. i was on somas so shoot me lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!peace*


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 7, 2008)

oh yea i was there... you just didnt realize that hes a mod and that hes got a scarcastic humor..thats what we do. oh well its over now


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 7, 2008)

from the looks of it BD is done?


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 7, 2008)

no theres another one coming. couple weeks


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 7, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> from the looks of it BD is done?



done what? you think he did this just for us? just subscribe to his youtube page. it will notify you by email when he posts a new video. this thread serves NO purpose.  it's almost SPAM.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> done what? you think he did this just for us? just subscribe to his youtube page. it will notify you by email when he posts a new video. this thread serves NO purpose.  it's almost SPAM.


well before the net fight he would answer our questions if they were legit and he stated in his last post he would not be doing that anymore that is what i meant. yes besides that this is a useless thread


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> done what? you think he did this just for us? just subscribe to his youtube page. it will notify you by email when he posts a new video. this thread serves NO purpose.  it's almost SPAM.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 7, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> well before the net fight he would answer our questions if they were legit and he stated in his last post he would not be doing that anymore that is what i meant. yes besides that this is a useless thread



i've been here since day 1.


actually he has clearly stated he IS NOT taking questions in this thread. he said to direct all questions to his pm box. i tried asking questions after the first video and never got decent answers. do you have any idea what strains he's growing? we've been asking that since day 1.  he has stated this thread is for nothing but to promote the full length video. the full length video that he will profit from. like i said this is almost, almost SPAM.


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i've been here since day 1.
> 
> 
> actually he has clearly stated he IS NOT taking questions in this thread. he said to direct all questions to his pm box. i tried asking questions after the first video and never got decent answers. do you have any idea what strains he's growing? we've been asking that since day 1.  he has stated this thread is for nothing but to promote the full length video. the full length video that he will profit from. like i said this is almost, almost SPAM.


hey fdd, you could in theory make playing cards of your big ass outdoor strains, even have rookies cards when they are small, and the hall of famers could be some fdd hash. you could sell those on the net to someone. and if someone was to give you free access to a weed site or several of them to use for advertising, would you cash the check? i mean you profit by working with clubs right? all you are doing is helping people in a different way, but it still makes a bit of money. love ya, late


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 7, 2008)

jsgrwn said:


> hey fdd, you could in theory make playing cards of your big ass outdoor strains, even have rookies cards when they are small, and the hall of famers could be some fdd hash. you could sell those on the net to someone. and if someone was to give you free access to a weed site or several of them to use for advertising, would you cash the check? i mean you profit by working with clubs right? all you are doing is helping people in a different way, but it still makes a bit of money. love ya, late



i have over 5000 pics in my pics folder. yes i could sell them. have i? nope. my monies recovered cover my costs. this is my job. i pay taxes on it. i drive a '79 dodge pick-up. i wouldn't say i'm really profiting. the clubs love my prices. i could always ask for a lot more than what i do. i ask for enough to cover my bills. i'm not buying a brand new harley.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have over 5000 pics in my pics folder. yes i could sell them. have i? nope. my monies recovered cover my costs. this is my job. i pay taxes on it. i drive a '79 dodge pick-up. i wouldn't say i'm really profiting. the clubs love my prices. i could always ask for a lot more than what i do. i ask for enough to cover my bills. i'm not buying a brand new harley.


dude on the harley thing... i build costom h-d style bikes for a living,thats what i do cheap affordable h-d's....
but for real that is what this post is for and he from day one has said pm me for questions, and he wont be answerin them on here.


----------



## SmokerE (Mar 8, 2008)

Maybe it's borderline spam or spam for that matter...oh well. Seen many a threads that where in that gray area. Bunch of views, an entertaining series (at least in my view)....I guess I better agree to disagree...lol.


----------



## panhead (Mar 8, 2008)

The way i see it is that its a double edge sword,sure he advertised here for free but how many new hits to this site were brought in due to his movie thread here.

Run brown dirt warrior through google,rollitup is the 2nd link.


----------



## multisonic (Mar 8, 2008)

panhead said:


> The way i see it is that its a double edge sword,sure he advertised here for free but how many new hits to this site were brought in due to his movie thread here.
> 
> Run brown dirt warrior through google,rollitup is the 2nd link.


Good Point.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 8, 2008)

panhead said:


> The way i see it is that its a double edge sword,sure he advertised here for free but how many new hits to this site were brought in due to his movie thread here.
> 
> Run brown dirt warrior through google,rollitup is the 2nd link.



it's the second link because it's the only other place he posts. he stated that as well.


----------



## IntheCloset46 (Mar 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> done what? you think he did this just for us? just subscribe to his youtube page. it will notify you by email when he posts a new video. this thread serves NO purpose.  it's almost SPAM.


no purpose?..i thought the purpose was so he could show us the videos..and we could talk about them...my bad i guess


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 8, 2008)

IntheCloset46 said:


> no purpose?..i thought the purpose was so he could show us the videos..and we could talk about them...my bad i guess



why can't he even post a link when the new videos come out? 

come-on people open your eyes. he loves the drama, it runs up his view count on this thread. watch if he doesn't show a clip of this thread in one of his vids. "oh, they love me. they really love me." then he'll show how this thread has 41,000 views and 1,500 replies. this is nothing but to self promote BDW. like i said i've been here since day 1 and it hasn't changed. 


here, i'll help.............see that big yellow button right on top? click it and this thread is done......YouTube - brwndirtwarrior's Channel


----------



## IntheCloset46 (Mar 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> why can't he even post a link when the new videos come out?
> 
> come-on people open your eyes. he loves the drama, it runs up his view count on this thread. watch if he doesn't show a clip of this thread in one of his vids. "oh, they love me. they really love me." then he'll show how this thread has 41,000 views and 1,500 replies. this is nothing but to self promote BDW. like i said i've been here since day 1 and it hasn't changed.
> 
> ...


ok..and this bothers you why????????? the link is on page one in case you missed it and as soon as a new one is up..someone lets us know right away


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 8, 2008)

IntheCloset46 said:


> ok..and this bothers you why????????? the link is on page one in case you missed it and as soon as a new one is up..someone lets us know right away



it bothers me because i am a moderator of this site and it is my job to keep things in order. SPAM is also against the rules. as a mod i am to enforce the rules. what bothers me is the arrogance of a certain fellow grower. is was asked to edit this thread. that bothers me. bdw has been asked numerous questions that could have been answered with 1 to 2 words yet chooses not to. why? this site is so everyone can help and learn. i'm really bothered 
by the fact that BDW doesn't have the first clue of what strains he's even growing. it's been asked numerous times. how hard is it to say "northern lights" or "big bud", or "purple"? simple 1 to 2 word answer yet we get a bunch of smoke blown up our asses instead. this is a grow site to help people grow. BDW is doing nothing but self promotion. there in lies my issue.


----------



## IntheCloset46 (Mar 8, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Partner, you dig 'em in to keep the roots cool. Warm roots mean stunted, stressed, unhappy plants. And I repopulate the mix with beneficial bacteria and fungi. But I can assure you, those points you make on the mix, while good ... are minor. It just won't make that much difference in the overall sceme of things -- especially if you use flushing agents a I do at the end. Ph buffered nutrients always help too. I use nothing but AN.
> 
> "...Makes no difference the bean, if it won't burn clean."


 i searched three random pages and found this..guess you missed it..and probably more like it


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 8, 2008)

IntheCloset46 said:


> i searched three random pages and found this..guess you missed it..and probably more like it




that's 1.  outta how many posts? shall i go back and quote BDW everytime he refused to answer others? 


what strains is he growing?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 8, 2008)

Well not to stir the pot but he did end up saying a strain or two but after watching each patch he had was named after the strain he was growing so I know he didn answer right away but if you watch you see it.I dont see any issue with promoting the video I think they are great personally and add alot to the site by having them here. Is it promotion hell yeah no one denies that ..is it adding anything to the site sure is.It shows young guns what it takes to do this kinda grow and what you have to sacrafice to do it.Its lets them know you cant just walk into the woods and drop some seeds and be rich.I also understand he is busy with getting things together for the full dvd release and his sponsorship obligations..Its fine if he doesnt post a video right on time or drags it out to build suspense.He gets the abuse froma few fuck nuts on here who dont have much else to do but if you have questions and pm him I always got asnwers when he got a minute..Keep on going BDW and promote away I say as its well worth the promotion to get the free previews.No one has to buy anything and he hasnt tried to get cash for anything just sharing his 2 hobbies and telling his story his way..


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 8, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Well not to stir the pot but he did end up saying a strain or two but after watching each patch he had was named after the strain he was growing so I know he didn answer right away but if you watch you see it.I dont see any issue with promoting the video I think they are great personally and add alot to the site by having them here. Is it promotion hell yeah no one denies that ..is it adding anything to the site sure is.It shows young guns what it takes to do this kinda grow and what you have to sacrafice to do it.Its lets them know you cant just walk into the woods and drop some seeds and be rich.I also understand he is busy with getting things together for the full dvd release and his sponsorship obligations..Its fine if he doesnt post a video right on time or drags it out to build suspense.He gets the abuse froma few fuck nuts on here who dont have much else to do but if you have questions and pm him I always got asnwers when he got a minute..Keep on going BDW and promote away I say as its well worth the promotion to get the free previews.No one has to buy anything and he hasnt tried to get cash for anything just sharing his 2 hobbies and telling his story his way..


He didnt name the patches after the strains....

Ive read this entire thread and ive asked multiple times....he replies with a few sentences instead of just telling me the strains...kinda lame. I have to go with Fdd on this one.

Although like everyone is saying im sure it helps bring people to the site, plus this thread doesnt bug me at all....

I guess Browndirt just wanted us to comment on the videos and talk about them....who knows.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 8, 2008)

i like turwtles.....


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 8, 2008)

Did you not hear the names of each patch in the videos? Each name is a strain of weed go check it out.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 8, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i like turwtles.....


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

YouTube - Zombie Kid Likes Turtles


----------



## taknitEZ95 (Mar 8, 2008)

LOL. that vid was funny. lol.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Mar 8, 2008)

you guys are hilarious with all your bickering, obviously he wants publicity thats the whole point of it. What you thought he just made the videos for himself? did you not read when he said he's going to be selling a DVD after the parts are all posted? this thread went from praising him and turned into haters.


----------



## panhead (Mar 8, 2008)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> you guys are hilarious with all your bickering, obviously he wants publicity thats the whole point of it. What you thought he just made the videos for himself? did you not read when he said he's going to be selling a DVD after? this thread just turned into haters


Yup,funny thing is that the 1st half of this thread was all good,1 post was the turning poing,after that the negativity flew,every negative post feeding the next.

Talk about lemmings.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 8, 2008)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> you guys are hilarious with all your bickering, obviously he wants publicity thats the whole point of it. What you thought he just made the videos for himself? did you not read when he said he's going to be selling a DVD after the parts are all posted? this thread went from praising him and turned into haters.


i heard that


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 8, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> YouTube - Zombie Kid Likes Turtles


 man that kids famous and browndirt rocks.


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 8, 2008)

panhead said:


> Yup,funny thing is that the 1st half of this thread was all good,1 post was the turning poing,after that the negativity flew,every negative post feeding the next.
> 
> Talk about lemmings.


 
i think once someone spoke up. it made people realize that we are being 'strung' along. not answering simple questions, even in pms like he said he would answer. like fdd has said its all self promotion, i dont see him helping anyone anytime.  just my 2 cents if everyone is bringing it up again


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Mar 8, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> i think once someone spoke up. it made people realize that we are being 'strung' along. not answering simple questions, even in pms like he said he would answer. like fdd has said its all self promotion, i dont see him helping anyone anytime.  just my 2 cents if everyone is bringing it up again


obviously its self promotion? am i missing something here? why is it all of a sudden a problem now? it was self promotion from the start, why is everyone getting mad now? not everyone can be on here 8 hours a day looking through 150 pages to answer questions. he answered my questions multiple times


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 8, 2008)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> obviously its self promotion? am i missing something here? why is it all of a sudden a problem now? it was self promotion from the start, why is everyone getting mad now? not everyone can be on here 8 hours a day looking through 150 pages to answer questions. he answered my questions multiple times



i'm mad because he threatened us all with his demands. 

"do this or i leave"


----------



## panhead (Mar 8, 2008)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> obviously its self promotion? am i missing something here? why is it all of a sudden a problem now? it was self promotion from the start, why is everyone getting mad now?


Its called going with the flow,if the thread had continued to go in a positive light 99% of the negativity would not be here,people want to be on the side thats getting the most attention.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Mar 8, 2008)

panhead said:


> Its called going with the flow,if the thread had continued to go in a positive light 99% of the negativity would not be here,people want to be on the side thats getting the most attention.


exactly seems some people around here just jump on bandwagon cause it makes them look cool online


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 8, 2008)

I have to question the iq of anyone who didnt see this from day one as promotion as youd have to be pretty slow to not see that from the first post?? Also hes always answered my pms


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 8, 2008)

I've been doing a lot of thinking. I know it makes no real difference whether of not I come in here -- people can just visit my channel. But it's not really fair for the people who like rollitup and have enjoyed my thread. There are some in here who are complete idiots to be sure (and you know who you are). And I guess it's okay that you extract your 15 minutes on the back of my efforts ... but I think that the shame will eventually get to you when you see reason (or at least it should). I think the brown dirt warrior will likely survive the pettiness. All I really asked for was some basic respect, but I guess some people can't find it within themselves to provide even that. The vast majority of you have been very kind and supportive. And I thank you for that. I want you cynics to know that I do have an agenda, yes. I want the laws changed. Please wait until the film is fully up before you attack what that agenda might be. It's foolish to do so before the jury is in. I have received quite a few pms lately from people expressing their regret and outrage at some on the comments directed at me; these messages have prompted me to come back to this site and participate in this amazing show of support. There was a time when only one person called me the brown dirt warrior. And that was the guy who gave me the name. He has no idea how many people refer to me that way now. I have decided to let him learn through the grapevine -- for he was the one who introduced me to growing, recognized my talent, and suggested I make a reality about it so that it might bring attention to the plight of the grower. I hope I am doing that -- all nonsense aside.


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Mar 8, 2008)

Your agenda is to get the laws changed? A very good cause, to be sure, but how is making this movie, or starting this thread, going to accomplish that?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 8, 2008)

i just look at it as entertainment-plain and simple. i dont mind waiting a little bit because it is not like i spend every waking moment wondering when the new video is up. i just like to watch them and i look forward to it as entertainment just as much as my favorite t.v. shows(plus it is about my favorite subject). i believe this thread is a little art, a little promotion and a little entertainment-all mixed into one. any artist or entertainer has to promote their work in some way. some of us are more anxiously awaiting than others but that is ok. i believe what most of the conflict is over human ego, and anyone who takes pride in something that they do has an ego.we all have ego's. lets take it at face value and enjoy the whole point of the video, growing weed & entertainment,it is not an instructional grow guide that gives step by step info on growing. if you like it and support it good, and if you dont like then dont watch or unsubscribe. no need for negativity.


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Mar 8, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> lets take it at face value and enjoy the whole point of the video, growing weed & entertainment, it is not an instructional video on growing. if you like it and support it good, and if you dont like then dont watch or unsubscribe. no need for negativity.


Totally agree. Well, almost totally. I disagree somewhat with your comment that it's not an instructional video; I think there's a lot to be learned from the segments that I saw - not just for the younger growers, but for the experienced ones as well. You can never know too many tricks.

I'm really surprised at the strong negativity that this thread has inspired. What's the big deal? FDD's right; the whole thing _is _borderline spam at best, and blatant spam at worst. Personally, I think it's pretty obvious that the guy's main purpose is clearly to promote the DVD, but so what? What's the harm? I'm definitely planning on buying it. Why not? He seems like a cool enough guy - maybe a little thinskinned, but we all have our faults. He's a man who had a very good idea and the talent and ingenuity to turn that idea into a unique project, and the balls and the work ethic to make it happen. I feel a commonality with him because he worked his ass off and took huge risks in a field of endeavor that I share. Self-promoter or not, i think he damned well deserves to make some money off of this venture, and I'm definitely going to do my small part to support him.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 8, 2008)

yeah it is somewhat instructional to show what a guerilla grow looks like but it does not go into intricate details on the grows.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 8, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> yeah it is somewhat instructional to show what a guerilla grow looks like but it does not go into intricate details on the grows.


Thats because he is including all that in the dvd release to give the full lay
down of his setup..... the internet clips are just promotional teasers to give a us a sense of how the dvd will be. off course he is not gonna give the the type of strains and stuff like that it would defeat the purpose of his dvd.Until the internet fight he would reply to our comments and questions as long as he was not giving away main elements to the dvd.i think him and every member on RIU deserves respect... many threads on RIU are far more useless then this could ever be and thats because people speak before they read. BDW stated what he would and would not answer so if your question did not get a answer then he may have missed it or would not answer due the the above.


----------



## panhead (Mar 8, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> I've been doing a lot of thinking. I know it makes no real difference whether of not I come in here -- people can just visit my channel. But it's not really fair for the people who like rollitup and have enjoyed my thread.


It makes a difference to me weather you come here & im sure it makes a difference to many others that your here,were glad your here & happy to watch your vids & to be able to pm you.And for the guys who say he dont answer pm's he's responded to both my pm's.

As for you having a motive to come here i could not care less what (if any) motive you have,we all have our own motives for being here,including the moderators of this site,they have motives also,still who gives a shit about motive,i dont,i care about the end result.

Im just happy to see some hard core grow videos from anybody who's kickin ass & growing a shitload of pot,after all that IS why were all here.

Im glad you came back.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 8, 2008)

Skunk Baxter said:


> Your agenda is to get the laws changed? A very good cause, to be sure, but how is making this movie, or starting this thread, going to accomplish that?


now this is the kind of thought provoking exchange I like to have. It speaks directly to the material....

How does can it change things? 

Awareness. The world of ideas. debate. I want to provoke thought. Change the mindset. I'm not a pothead. I don't represent the cliche. I respresent the common man who wants the freedom to choose. Art has power. good art can transform. My drive is to mainstream what we do through pop culture referrences. I want this to cross over. I want people to watch it and change the way they think about pot and our civil liberties. This is about our rights as individuals. Marijuana is the backdrop, the stage on which it plays itself out. The herb is emblematic


----------



## ovwarrior (Mar 8, 2008)

i look at it as a video grow journal.. not spam


----------



## GreenCrunchies (Mar 8, 2008)

Holy shit man....was it a cop chopper...thats fucking nuts....wow...shit....that was some cops shit...when is your next movie coming out...love it by the way, you give us all hope that some day we will outgrow the gov. man. Your a legend...
Grow on..Yes WE LOVE YOU....;Plol


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 8, 2008)

nice too see ya back browndirt....
and nicely said panhead, thats how i feel about it.


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Mar 8, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> now this is the kind of thought provoking exchange I like to have. It speaks directly to the material....
> 
> How does can it change things?
> 
> Awareness. The world of ideas. debate. I want to provoke thought. Change the mindset. I'm not a pothead. I don't represent the cliche. I respresent the common man who wants the freedom to choose. Art has power. good art can transform. My drive is to mainstream what we do through pop culture referrences. I want this to cross over. I want people to watch it and change the way they think about pot and our civil liberties. This is about our rights as individuals. Marijuana is the backdrop, the stage on which it plays itself out. The herb is emblematic


OK, I feel ya man. As a free lance writer, the general thrust of your argument regarding the power of art definitely strikes a chord with me. I'm just a little bit skeptical of how effective it would be, though. 

I mean, consider this - the people you're trying to persuade are people who really don't have a dog in this fight, right? Fence-sitters, people who have no real investment one way or the other in the legalization debate, but probably aren't really in favor of it - which is why they need to be communicated with, right? 

I'm thinking that for most of these people, when they watch this movie they're not going to see a man standing up for his rights as an individual - all they're going to see is some vaguely disreputable-looking dude trying to grow a quarter million dollar's worth of illegal drugs. Mind you, I'm not saying there's anything wrong with trying to grow a quarter million dollar's worth of dope, and I'm sure not criticizing you or your general appearance. I'm just saying, I think that's pretty much what most people are going to see when they watch the movie. 

I'm just not sure how that's going to send anyone a message in favor of legalization. It's not like you're commiting an act of civil disobedience, a la Martin Luther King or Rosa Parks, allowing yourself to be arrested in order to make a statement. You're just growing a shitload of dope, as far as they're concerned, and doing everything you can to minimize your personal risk. I don't see where that's going to make any of these people rethink their position on civil liberties.

But who knows? Maybe I'm wrong. No offense intended. I haven't seen the whole movie yet, so who knows what the finished product will be like or how persuasively it tells the tale you want to tell. It's just idle speculation on my part, just kicking some ideas around with you and bouncing some first impressions off of ya. Hurry up and get that damned thing finished, so I can buy a copy and speak from an informed perspective instead!


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 8, 2008)

Skunk Baxter said:


> OK, I feel ya man. As a free lance writer, the general thrust of your argument regarding the power of art definitely strikes a chord with me. I'm just a little bit skeptical of how effective it would be, though.
> 
> I mean, consider this - the people you're trying to persuade are people who really don't have a dog in this fight, right? Fence-sitters, people who have no real investment one way or the other in the legalization debate, but probably aren't really in favor of it - which is why they need to be communicated with, right?
> 
> ...


i think his confrontations with helicopters,dogs,and nature and the lust for success without persecution to grow the fine herb is a fine example of the civil liberties we are robbed of. alot of people see it as you stated , but there is also the majority that see it from BDW's perspective im one of them.If you pay attention to his clips and really truly watch them from a multiple perspective point of view you would see the points he gets across without him having to even say anything. IF every viewer passes that point on to the non understanding then we can go far...


----------



## Coors (Mar 8, 2008)

Don't worry guys!! 

We are currently bombing the terrorists with our civil liberties!!! 

The war will be over soon!


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 8, 2008)

Coors said:


> Don't worry guys!!
> 
> We are currently bombing the terrorists with our civil liberties!!!
> 
> The war will be over soon!


im not gonna start a political debate but were bombing more than just terrorists.civilians as well.


----------



## FebreezeIt (Mar 9, 2008)

Browndirt, wow, holy shit! I was biting my nails with your last episode. My heart was literally racing. That was a really really really close call, good thing he didn't spot your truck. You still had a chance to save the bag of herbs!


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 9, 2008)

FebreezeIt said:


> Browndirt, wow, holy shit! I was biting my nails with your last episode. My heart was literally racing. That was a really really really close call, good thing he didn't spot your truck. You still had a chance to save the bag of herbs!


I was on the edge of my chair then when he grabbed his bag i just tripped


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 9, 2008)

*waiting smoking my first bowl of the day.there werent any hints or promises about 11 where there??????????i sorta remember one.i should print the whole thread and preserve it to go with the dvd when it rolls out!*


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 9, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *waiting smoking my first bowl of the day.there werent any hints or promises about 11 where there??????????i sorta remember one.i should print the whole thread and preserve it to go with the dvd when it rolls out!*


"The Brown Dirt Project"


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 9, 2008)

Skunk Baxter said:


> OK, I feel ya man. As a free lance writer, the general thrust of your argument regarding the power of art definitely strikes a chord with me. I'm just a little bit skeptical of how effective it would be, though.
> 
> I mean, consider this - the people you're trying to persuade are people who really don't have a dog in this fight, right? Fence-sitters, people who have no real investment one way or the other in the legalization debate, but probably aren't really in favor of it - which is why they need to be communicated with, right?
> 
> ...


no, not at all. this is a healthy dialogue. i welcome the debate. It's true, you really have to wait until it's over I think to pass that sort of judgement. And remember, this is totally experimental work from an artist perspective. I'm speculating. I'm laying down a vision. i'm really banking on the crossover potential by virtue of the uniqueness of the product. It's about drawing attention. that's where you guys come in. You're the frontline soldiers as it were -- the messengers. through you, it filters into the mainstream by the law of averages. and it if grabs, then the movement gets a shot in the arm because of the subject matter. Plus the character becomes iconic and I can exert influence that way as a ambassador for the movement.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 9, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> i think his confrontations with helicopters,dogs,and nature and the lust for success without persecution to grow the fine herb is a fine example of the civil liberties we are robbed of. alot of people see it as you stated , but there is also the majority that see it from BDW's perspective im one of them.If you pay attention to his clips and really truly watch them from a multiple perspective point of view you would see the points he gets across without him having to even say anything. IF every viewer passes that point on to the non understanding then we can go far...


this is quite insightful and brilliant what you've brought across here. good art is always about what's inferred, what's between the lines.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 9, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> im not gonna start a political debate but were bombing more than just terrorists.civilians as well.


please stay political, but let's try to keep it within the context of the show.


----------



## kilik2007 (Mar 9, 2008)

I think what you're doing could make a difference politically, BUT there's one major problem: who is your current audience? Smokers and growers who generally already agree with you. Maybe a few random people have stumbled upon it on youtube, but for the most part it's people who agree with you and like what you're doing. So unless you have some idea of how to change the audience to those who disagree as well, and (ideally) even the politicians who matter, then I have trouble seeing this as more than entertainment. Trust me man, I think you're awesome, and I hope to God that you do help make a political difference, but considering your current audience I just have trouble believing it.


----------



## IOWNEVERY1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Has the other come out yet?


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 9, 2008)

kilik2007 said:


> I think what you're doing could make a difference politically, BUT there's one major problem: who is your current audience? Smokers and growers who generally already agree with you. Maybe a few random people have stumbled upon it on youtube, but for the most part it's people who agree with you and like what you're doing. So unless you have some idea of how to change the audience to those who disagree as well, and (ideally) even the politicians who matter, then I have trouble seeing this as more than entertainment. Trust me man, I think you're awesome, and I hope to God that you do help make a political difference, but considering your current audience I just have trouble believing it.


spot on dude..which is why if us growers,push the point to the non smoker and grower and show what hardship is really brought on to cultivate a plant that has more positive useful effects for health,and industrial uses then most legal substances. It will only go as far as we take it...


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Mar 9, 2008)

wtf?!?
me n my bf watched allthe episodes but numer 10!?
waaat??
will there be a #11?


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 9, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> wtf?!?
> me n my bf watched allthe episodes but numer 10!?
> waaat??
> will there be a #11?


yes and i think a 12 and 13 too.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 9, 2008)

kilik2007 said:


> I think what you're doing could make a difference politically, BUT there's one major problem: who is your current audience? Smokers and growers who generally already agree with you. Maybe a few random people have stumbled upon it on youtube, but for the most part it's people who agree with you and like what you're doing. So unless you have some idea of how to change the audience to those who disagree as well, and (ideally) even the politicians who matter, then I have trouble seeing this as more than entertainment. Trust me man, I think you're awesome, and I hope to God that you do help make a political difference, but considering your current audience I just have trouble believing it.


again, the jury is still out. There are two more episodes. The bulk of the audience at this point may very well be people in the "community" yes, but my thinking is ... art has the ability to transcend. I know a lot of people who are not growers that like this and can find something to relate to -- whether the dreaming, the hitting it big, or the bucking the status quo. You don't have to be a gangster to relate to or like "The Godfather" for example. We find empathy and we relate to the universal themes.

Nothing quite like this film style has ever been done before, as well. So there is that component that might make the establishment stand up and take notice.

So if the material is first compelling, but also carries a political message...all the better. I know that if this thing goes anywhere, and I an held up as an innovative documentarian, I will be a spokesman for our cause and get the awareness out there and help bring growers and smokers into a more tolerant and acceptable light.


----------



## panhead (Mar 9, 2008)

kilik2007 said:


> I think what you're doing could make a difference politically, BUT there's one major problem: who is your current audience? Smokers and growers who generally already agree with you. Maybe a few random people have stumbled upon it on youtube, but for the most part it's people who agree with you and like what you're doing. So unless you have some idea of how to change the audience to those who disagree as well, and (ideally) even the politicians who matter, then I have trouble seeing this as more than entertainment. Trust me man, I think you're awesome, and I hope to God that you do help make a political difference, but considering your current audience I just have trouble believing it.


You'd be suprised at how easily peoples veiws can change once you make a personal connection with them,thats the key to change,showing us in a light besides drug crazed hippies with tie died shirts & head bands,or lazy stoners.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Mar 9, 2008)

panhead said:


> You'd be suprised at how easily peoples veiws can change once you make a personal connection with them,thats the key to change,showing us in a light besides drug crazed hippies with tie died shirts & head bands,or lazy stoners.


I agree, a lot of my friends and myself have been affected by it.

When is the next episode going to be released?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 10, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> I agree, a lot of my friends and myself have been affected by it.
> 
> When is the next episode going to be released?


when this is finished, if everyone who watched it would show it to at least one person that doesn't even smoke pot that would be very cool.

Stay tuned folks, it gets much more dramatic and politically charged. I hate giving dates because I don't want to cause a riot LOL. But I'm hoping it wont take much longer than a couple more weeks. This is the big episode!


----------



## InvaderMark (Mar 10, 2008)

brown dirt, your riot will follow you through every movie.


----------



## vIllin' (Mar 10, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> This is the big episode!



Oh, the suspense.


----------



## longlivemtb (Mar 10, 2008)

Good idea no giving a date again. We don't want anyone more problems then we already have. Also I'm wicked excited for this next episode!


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 10, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> when this is finished, if everyone who watched it would show it to at least one person that doesn't even smoke pot that would be very cool.
> 
> Stay tuned folks, it gets much more dramatic and politically charged. I hate giving dates because I don't want to cause a riot LOL. But I'm hoping it wont take much longer than a couple more weeks. This is the big episode!


I've already shown the episodes to everyone I know. they all love your heart and work ethic BDW. They don't have to be a stoner to appreciate that!!


----------



## Everready (Mar 10, 2008)

browndirtwarrior, this bowls for you!

Awesome work...awesome.


----------



## ovwarrior (Mar 10, 2008)

ive been showing your grow show to everyone that i know... keep up the good work


----------



## timfbmx (Mar 10, 2008)

ya I show all my freinds all well and now they are big BDW fans like me lol


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 10, 2008)

i kinda hate to say this BDW but i downloaded them from youtube and bruned them down to dvd and its gitting passed around between friends as we speek. u have fans here and i sure as well will buy the dvd when you complete it 

i hope u dont mind that i put it on a dvd. i would show everyone but not everyone has the interweb.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 11, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> i kinda hate to say this BDW but i downloaded them from youtube and bruned them down to dvd and its gitting passed around between friends as we speek. u have fans here and i sure as well will buy the dvd when you complete it
> 
> i hope u dont mind that i put it on a dvd. i would show everyone but not everyone has the interweb.


well, that's just like watching it on youtube (the youtube quality breaks my heart by the way. I shot this on a 6,000 dollar broadcast standard camera). And if they dont have the Net, I'm down with that. glad to hear you will get the big screen version. 

By the way, who the hell doesn't have the Internet? Not to be cruel or anything. I mean I could see one person, maybe two. But passed around amongst your friends?


----------



## eastlosg1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow Man Good Videos. You Work Exactly Like My Uncle Use To In The Sierra.


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 11, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> well, that's just like watching it on youtube (the youtube quality breaks my heart by the way. I shot this on a 6,000 dollar broadcast standard camera). And if they dont have the Net, I'm down with that. glad to hear you will get the big screen version.
> 
> By the way, who the hell doesn't have the Internet? Not to be cruel or anything. I mean I could see one person, maybe two. But passed around amongst your friends?


its only been to two people. the original purpus was to show a friend that also grows outdoors, and he let his brother borrow it. i will be gitting it back when we swap clones again.


----------



## SouthernOregonOrganic (Mar 11, 2008)

BDW your an animal! A fukin Herb monster! Keep doing what your doing as long as u can stand on ur two legs.


----------



## Marleyman360 (Mar 11, 2008)

god damn thats what i want....jealous


----------



## superskunkxnl (Mar 11, 2008)

all this bitchin fuck 158 pages of crap the movies are good keep it up browndirt hangin on number 11 like the rest ov us here will be gettin the gud version when its out cos the youtube quality is wank but altogether a good vid


----------



## superskunkxnl (Mar 11, 2008)

great scott


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 12, 2008)

superskunkxnl said:


> all this bitchin fuck 158 pages of crap the movies are good keep it up browndirt hangin on number 11 like the rest ov us here will be gettin the gud version when its out cos the youtube quality is wank but altogether a good vid


cheers mate!


----------



## SmokerE (Mar 12, 2008)

Why Rollitup BDW? There are many a site, why this one?


----------



## longlivemtb (Mar 12, 2008)

Hes also on HG420, I stumbled upon it today.
Cannabis and Marijuana seeds :: HomeGrown420 - My pot documentary

I like here better though


----------



## tckfui (Mar 12, 2008)

psh 16 pages  this thread gains that much in a day


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 12, 2008)

*bd and i have been talkg alot over the last year. he sent me this last nite.....* cut and paste this message for me in rollitup: To all you fine, genuine people who grow, want it legal, and have enjoyed my presence in your forum. I shall never forget the support cut and paste this message for me in rollitup: To all you fine, genuine people who grow, want it legal, and have enjoyed my presence in your forum. I shall never forget the support you have shown through thick and thin. And remember: when the chips are down, peoples' true colors show. I love you, and I do it ALL for YOU. You know where I am, so keep watching the Brown Dirt Warrior. I can't promise you the hollywood ending you may want to see, but I CAN promise to compel, stir your soul, and leave you satisfied you invested your time and emotions in me.

Also know that if you are a closet grower, broke, and down on your luck...my DVD will be made available to you free. Good luck all. And grow aware!(more)


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 12, 2008)

*does that fucking suck or what.he sent it to me through you tube.i guess we wont be hearing from him in here for awhile.peace yall.oh yeah ya can still send messages through you tube to him.*


----------



## longlivemtb (Mar 12, 2008)

Wait...So his he gone or what? I'm a little confused by that message. I hope hes not gone for good.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 12, 2008)

i know whats happening? peace i guess


----------



## TurboEscort (Mar 12, 2008)

brotha got busted...

that stinks


----------



## kilik2007 (Mar 12, 2008)

TurboEscort said:


> brotha got busted...
> 
> that stinks


Um I don't think so. Unless he's allowed to use youtube in prison... and he's allowed to continue editing his videos, cause he indicated that the next ones are still coming out. It sounds more like he's just sick of all the bullshit he's been getting here. But if he was leaving for that reason, I dunno why he wouldn't have done it a week ago when the fighting was insane.

 Either way, this is a sad day.


----------



## longlivemtb (Mar 12, 2008)

TurboEscort said:


> brotha got busted...
> 
> that stinks


Yeah I hope not, but I don't think thats the case. He was just online a few hours ago on youtube. So I think its safe to say hes ok. I hope he comes back soon though


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 12, 2008)

*i checked the e-mail he had sent it to me march 6th.thats when all the shit started

*


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 12, 2008)

I posted that as a reply on youtube a while back -- when I thought I wasn't comgin back


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 12, 2008)

hey hes back.. nice to hear from ya man...you had people freekin


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 12, 2008)

*read youre pm's bd*


----------



## TurboEscort (Mar 12, 2008)

ah, i had misinterpreted. when i read where it said "you know where i am" and "I can't promise you the hollywood ending"

i thought the worst. haha.

glad you not locked up.


----------



## longlivemtb (Mar 12, 2008)

Woah, that was a close one. I would have been pretty disappointed if I wasn't able to buy your DVD when it comes out. Best of luck!


----------



## DesertSativa (Mar 12, 2008)

I am a closet grower with a baby and little cash but I will definitely buy a copy just to support you and what you are doing. Maybe I will buy multiple to give as gifts.


----------



## FaTSacK (Mar 12, 2008)

i like when the dog comes up n u say
oh shit
lmao


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Mar 13, 2008)

If there's half as much drama in the movie as there is in this thread, it's going to win an Oscar for sure.


----------



## panhead (Mar 13, 2008)

Skunk Baxter said:


> If there's half as much drama in the movie as there is in this thread, it's going to win an Oscar for sure.


Wouldnt that be something,having the BDW movie at the theaters,i can see the marque now.

1 Diehard #9

2 Rambo #32

4 Halloween #57

5 My pot movie


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Mar 13, 2008)

panhead said:


> Wouldnt that be something,having the BDW movie at the theaters,i can see the marque now.
> 
> 1 Diehard #9
> 
> ...


Can you imagine the afterparty if it won? Holy tomatoes!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 13, 2008)

*think ya have the timeline right lol!!!!!!!!!!!!
a nightmare on elm street 22  lol,j/j there bdw
*


----------



## DesertSativa (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown dirt can be the next James Bond! 007 in Blaze another Bowl.


----------



## ovwarrior (Mar 13, 2008)

after rocky XXXXXXXXXIV hahaha


----------



## Apache (Mar 16, 2008)

bump to the top


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

Apache said:


> bump to the top



um, why? new vid out?


----------



## moon47usaco (Mar 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> um, why? new vid out?


With the current trend probably not for another 3 weeks or so... =P


----------



## ovwarrior (Mar 16, 2008)

i don't even care if or when it comes out... i just wanna buy the DVD before spring is in full swing. what strain are you growing this year BDW?


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 16, 2008)

ovwarrior said:


> i don't even care if or when it comes out... i just wanna buy the DVD before spring is in full swing. what strain are you growing this year BDW?


I have wondered the same thing.but as for the dvd i dont think it will be out till mid summer or fall from what it looks like.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 16, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> With the current trend probably not for another 3 weeks or so... =P


working feverishly guys, but I don't dare make predictions anymore. Just know that the next one rocks.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 16, 2008)

ovwarrior said:


> i don't even care if or when it comes out... i just wanna buy the DVD before spring is in full swing. what strain are you growing this year BDW?


I don't grow commercial strains, it's all private stock bred by dyed in the wool breeders who don't do it for the money. I'm going to try to get out some advanced copy DVDs with the Master Grow Guide bonus feature -- before this season gets in full swing.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 16, 2008)

DesertSativa said:


> Brown dirt can be the next James Bond! 007 in Blaze another Bowl.


Warrior...brown Dirt Warrior.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 16, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> I have wondered the same thing.but as for the dvd i dont think it will be out till mid summer or fall from what it looks like.


I have to sort of do these things in order: big screen -- Youtube -- DVD.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 16, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> I have to sort of do these things in order: big screen -- Youtube -- DVD.


with ya' every step of the way


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 16, 2008)

well well well.. i must say.. . i just read 162 pages in 5 hours... all because i was drawn in to the dramatic approach of your grow vid.. adding the element of personal issues was genius ( the bills, the wifey leaving ) .. i think u nailed the whole episodic editing.. great job bro..


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> I don't grow commercial strains, it's all private stock bred by dyed in the wool breeders who don't do it for the money. I'm going to try to get out some advanced copy DVDs with the Master Grow Guide bonus feature -- before this season gets in full swing.





private genetics........sweeeeeeet.


----------



## panhead (Mar 16, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> I don't grow commercial strains, it's all private stock bred by dyed in the wool breeders who don't do it for the money. I'm going to try to get out some advanced copy DVDs with the Master Grow Guide bonus feature -- before this season gets in full swing.


Please do,also please do not forget to keep us informed as to where,when & how we can acquire the DVD with the Master Grow Guide bonus feature.

I want one last week dammit


----------



## Muddy Paws (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey BrownDirt! Same dude...different place  Good to see ya man


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 16, 2008)

yea man i need a copy also man. i just planted 72 seeds in my little room on top of the 6 clones i have all will be going outdoors this spring and i need some help on hydraulics. gotta figure that out
so please let us know man.
peace BDW


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 16, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> I don't grow commercial strains, it's all private stock bred by dyed in the wool breeders who don't do it for the money. .



what does that mean? not commercial?

was I made from commercial strains?

they don't do it for the money?

hmmmmmmm


can you tell me what is done for money?

can you tell me why they do it? 

thank you


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 16, 2008)

*sounds like someones shit is loosing its smell!!!!!!!!!




the road to success is always under construction
*


----------



## chongsbuddy (Mar 16, 2008)

i dont mean to be a dick,but there are a lot of people expecting this video out before summer.If its not out by then.......you are going to lose much business my friend.Its not so much about you anymore BDW its about everyone you promised to have the dvd ready.Not just that,but a lot of peoples seasons are now counting on that dvd to be successful.Everyones counting on you man........dont let us down.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 16, 2008)

chong i see your point but man if you've never grown outdoors or somethin and expecting this video to be a 100% garuantee for a great grow this year then wow man.
i mean its gonna be a good video and for me im going to have it to see new or different techniques that i dont know. but most people that buy it aint gonna be gettin it to learn how to grow. its not like growing is magic man plant some seeds and learn, thats how most of us did it. peace


----------



## superskunkxnl (Mar 16, 2008)

plent ov info here an hour and half vid aint gonna give ya wot rollitup can come on chongsbubby read the shit ps. r u from the uk?


----------



## superskunkxnl (Mar 16, 2008)

dave posted same time as me lol freaky shit t'other end of the world shit man im high!


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 16, 2008)

nodoubt skunk high as a motha fuckaah.
good call man...high minds think alike


----------



## superskunkxnl (Mar 16, 2008)

they certainly do m8


----------



## moon47usaco (Mar 16, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> working feverishly guys, but I don't dare make predictions anymore. Just know that the next one rocks.


I was just noticing that the last few epps came out about a month from each other... =]

Looking foreword to it BDW... =]

Ahhhhhh the suspense... =P


----------



## ovwarrior (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah man i dont think that anyone here is DEPENDING on his DVD.. im just hella stoked about it! and i want the soundtrack man!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 16, 2008)

ovwarrior said:


> yeah man i dont think that anyone here is DEPENDING on his DVD.. im just hella stoked about it! and i want the soundtrack man!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you never know...his dvd will bring a big insight on guerilla farming to its viewers.


----------



## ovwarrior (Mar 16, 2008)

in my opinion, its bad to depend on anything...


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 16, 2008)

ovwarrior said:


> in my opinion, its bad to depend on anything...


thats true in alot of cases but sometimes you need to hope...


----------



## tacticalcustoms (Mar 17, 2008)

Brown Dirt your the "SHIT" in a good way!  I admire your hardwork and can't wait for video 11!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 17, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> well well well.. i must say.. . i just read 162 pages in 5 hours... all because i was drawn in to the dramatic approach of your grow vid.. adding the element of personal issues was genius ( the bills, the wifey leaving ) .. i think u nailed the whole episodic editing.. great job bro..


welcome aboard the pony express.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 17, 2008)

panhead said:


> Please do,also please do not forget to keep us informed as to where,when & how we can acquire the DVD with the Master Grow Guide bonus feature.
> 
> I want one last week dammit


...you're my man.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 17, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> yea man i need a copy also man. i just planted 72 seeds in my little room on top of the 6 clones i have all will be going outdoors this spring and i need some help on hydraulics. gotta figure that out
> so please let us know man.
> peace BDW


just keep positive gravity and purge and charge your lines. But there's quite a bit more to it. (but please folks, this doesn't mean I'm going to answer a litany of grow questions in here).


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> what does that mean? not commercial?
> 
> was I made from commercial strains?
> 
> ...


I see cynicism creeping in like a bad smell. THEY BREED TO GROW THEIR OWN. Motivation? Love of bontany and kicking the asses of the commericial strains.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 17, 2008)

*


browndirtwarrior said:



(but please folks, this doesn't mean I'm going to answer a litany of grow questions in here).

Click to expand...


*yeah we know* 
*


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 17, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> I see cynicism creeping in like a bad smell. THEY BREED TO GROW THEIR OWN. Motivation? Love of bontany and kicking the asses of the commericial strains.



Mr. Warrior... there are are 500,000 UNIQUE strains out there.. there are 100,000 varieties that are the EXACTLY the same that calim to be unique, just with different names with different people CLAIMING they made the strain...

To say ONEs gentics is unique seems very far fetched to me.... after browsing through a gazillion pictures i see a lot of similarities...


I do very much appreciate your response

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 17, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> I see cynicism creeping in like a bad smell. THEY BREED TO GROW THEIR OWN. Motivation? Love of bontany and kicking the asses of the commericial strains.


That may well be true... and there is no way I can KNOW for sure..

but nobody I ahave ever met grows 100 plants for the love of botany alone.. and nobody grows 100+ plants for personal smoke alone... and nobody I know grows without trying to sell to make $$$ or to avoid spending money on it

NEARLY EVERYBODY is in it for the money ESPECIALLY the people who say they are not in it for the money.. those are the people who KNOW how to do it and get around the money issues.... and can make such ridiculous claims..

saying your not in it for the money.. is liek saying you are in it to go to jail?

it is absurd...

you may not be only in it for the money.. but in one way or another.. its the money........ at least this is what I am speculating....


even the cats who donate 10lbs to the local crack bank.. are in int for the money.. those guys are turning mad cash..

COPS aren't in it for the money.. they are cops cause they want to protect and serve.. right?

Why cant it be cool to be in it for the money.. why can't it be alright to grow for cash.. why cant it be cool to be an old fashioned farmer..


why can;t it be cool to get paid fat $$$$ for the risk and the knowledge and the patience to grow dank herb?

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 17, 2008)

tacticalcustoms said:


> I admire your hardwork


me too.. the guy is a beast and works his ass off! kudos... and making the videos is sweet too! thanks for sharing..

don't take my other posts as rude... I am just trying to flush out the truth.. to distill the traditional hogwash and mysticism and eliteism down to the essence... 

People who grow great weed are not geniuses or special people... But your hardwork is something unique..

I could be wrong too.. and I am ok with that


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 17, 2008)

chongsbuddy said:


> i dont mean to be a dick,but there are a lot of people expecting this video out before summer.If its not out by then.......you are going to lose much business my friend.Its not so much about you anymore BDW its about everyone you promised to have the dvd ready.Not just that,but a lot of peoples seasons are now counting on that dvd to be successful.Everyones counting on you man........dont let us down.


 
hey, what a coincidence ...I'm Chong's buddy too. We swap videos.

hey buddy I'm not in the business of letting people down. Fuck man, the pressure. Did I miss something? When did I make all these promises? I can only make one: The shows will all be up on youtube soon. I'm still producing the how to. Hey, I'd love to have this out for y'all by the start of the season, but don't hold my feet to the fire friend. If someone is going to boycott me because I can't delivery on something right away that they haven't even paid for yet...

Listen, I want this out too, don't get me wrong. But I don't think my market is going anywhere -- unless someone trumps me on this one and blows me out of the water before I get out of the gate. As it stands, I think I'm up against, like, george cevantes. And I can assure you that what I put out will be in keeping with my commitment to quality. I'm all about quality guys. If that matters to you...I'm your man -- today, tomorrow ...or ten years from now. You'll get the entire show in big screen quality and 5.1 sound without breaks, and an in-depth how to that will show you trade secrets gleaned from my mentors and innovative techniques I have developed over 20 years that could shave years off your masters. I even have master outdoor growers asking me about my methodology. so there's something for everyone here.

Thank you guys SO much for your interest in my work. I'm honoured by that


----------



## tckfui (Mar 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> me too.. the guy is a beast and works his ass off! kudos... and making the videos is sweet too! thanks for sharing..
> 
> don't take my other posts as rude... I am just trying to flush out the truth.. to distill the traditional hogwash and mysticism and eliteism down to the essence...
> 
> ...



I an ingeniouse special guy, I dont know about you, but I thought you were, but now, I'm starting to see who you really are, your nothing more than a silly little knowm that lives in my garden


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

i'm special.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 17, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I an ingeniouse special guy, I dont know about you, but I thought you were, but now, I'm starting to see who you really are, your nothing more than a silly little knowm that lives in my garden



yikes.. you exposed me!!!!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 17, 2008)

im sofa king we Tod Ed


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm special.



yeah I know.. but not because you grow weed... it's the short yellow bus...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 17, 2008)

chongsbuddy said:


> i dont mean to be a dick,
> 
> 
> but there are a lot of people expecting this video out before summer.If its not out by then.......you are going to lose much business my friend.Its not so much about you anymore BDW its about everyone you promised to have the dvd ready.Not just that,but a lot of peoples seasons are now counting on that dvd to be successful.Everyones counting on you man........dont let us down.



are you sure? lol 



How much business do you think he is gonna lose if he is 3 months late on the videos....? lol.... come on bro.... retract your statement.. the guy is busting his ass... and the stoner crew will wait months for his VIDEOS... cut him some fooking slack... 

He has been airing the videos for free... he has not let anybody down... Ihate to be your girlfriend... did you pressure her to take in the poop shoot with the same vigor that you are pressuring mr. warrior?

Are you some sort of marketing executive over at MGM or what?

lol

iloveyou


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 17, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> chong i see your point but man if you've never grown outdoors or somethin and expecting this video to be a 100% garuantee for a great grow this year then wow man.
> i mean its gonna be a good video and for me im going to have it to see new or different techniques that i dont know. but most people that buy it aint gonna be gettin it to learn how to grow. its not like growing is magic man plant some seeds and learn, thats how most of us did it. peace


 
I've often maintained that if I would have had someone like myself showing me what to do, I could have saved 10s of thousands and shaved years off my masters. It's no magic bullet, no, but I wouldn't under estimate the knowledge of someone who has "been there done that" for over 20 years. This thing pays for itself first year. anyone who has grown a shitty crop can understand what i am talking about. go into it armed with all the knowledge you possible can. Learn from others mistakes ..because a season is a long time to waste.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

most people scout out their grow sites in the fall. it's already to late. you don't just walk into the forest and grow weed. even i know that.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> Mr. Warrior... there are are 500,000 UNIQUE strains out there.. there are 100,000 varieties that are the EXACTLY the same that calim to be unique, just with different names with different people CLAIMING they made the strain...
> 
> To say ONEs gentics is unique seems very far fetched to me.... after browsing through a gazillion pictures i see a lot of similarities...
> 
> ...


yeah, but I'm not trying to sell them. see the difference?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 17, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> yeah, but I'm not trying to sell them. see the difference?



so, your saying that you don't sell your seeds and there are no clones of your plants.. and no possible way that anybody else could have the same genetics, or at least, ts is very unlikely and you don;t share your genetics.. therefore.....

therefore.... ummmm? no.... i don't see the difference..

maybe i need to watch all the videos again... I recall there being a lot of talk about money in one of the early episodes... i could be wrong. and please excuse.. I try not to read into anything... and just go with the facts... so if the picture is not crystal clear for me.. then I am usually still clueless...


and maybe you have provided al the facts and i have just missed them.... in that case I apologize ofr wasting your time and appreciate your efforts to educate me...


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> me too.. the guy is a beast and works his ass off! kudos... and making the videos is sweet too! thanks for sharing..
> 
> don't take my other posts as rude... I am just trying to flush out the truth.. to distill the traditional hogwash and mysticism and eliteism down to the essence...
> 
> ...


you are correct. Growing weed per se is not hard. But what sets the grower apart, is his tenacity and will to take risks for something he believes in; his bucking of the status quo. and what kinda sets me apart again, is the role I have been cast into as representative, interpreter. And I think I have been thrown into this role by a unique confluence of elements. I happen to be a strong civil libertarian with a god given gift of vision and artist merit.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> you are correct. Growing weed per se is not hard. But what sets the grower apart, is his tenacity and will to take risks for something he believes in; his bucking of the status quo. and what kinda sets me apart again, is the role I have been cast into as representative, interpreter. And I think I have been thrown into this role by a unique confluence of elements. I happen to be a strong civil libertarian with a god given gift of vision and artist merit.



or just some dude with a camera. lol just kidding.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> are you sure? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG this is too funny to even comment. This site has character, I'll give you that.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> most people scout out their grow sites in the fall. it's already to late. you don't just walk into the forest and grow weed. even i know that.


depends how late in the fall. among other things, you gotta do it before the leaves are down or you don't get an accurate representation of the cover and exposure. finding good sites is like having a great idea. You shouldn't go with it until you've have time to deconstruct it. oh how many times I've entered a spot and gone THIS IS IT! FIELD OF DREAMS! Then kicked myself the next fall for choosing it. and not just for reasons of cover.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> depends how late in the fall. you gotta do it before the leaves or down or you don't get an accurate representation of the cover and exposure. finding good sites is like having a great idea. You shouldn't go with it until you've have time to deconstruct it. oh how many times I've entered a spot and gone THIS IS IT! FIELD OF DREAMS! Then kicked myself the next fall for choosing it. and not just for reasons of cover.


you're telling me. seems you did it all over again as well. floods, droughts and helicopters. one of these years...........


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 17, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> you are correct. Growing weed per se is not hard. But what sets the grower apart, is his tenacity and will to take risks for something he believes in; his bucking of the status quo. and what kinda sets me apart again, is the role I have been cast into as representative, interpreter. And I think I have been thrown into this role by a unique confluence of elements. I happen to be a strong civil libertarian with a god given gift of vision and artist merit.



you may be correct and you probably are correct...

but when i see your videos.. I see a bad ass, KAK DIESEL MOFO growing chronic, hoping to turn some mad cash so that you can bust your ass next year and make more cash... and maybe sip a few brews and make some friends along the way...

that's just my vision

In my parts, growing is the status quo... but most of the growers i know have about 1/100th the work ethic and stamina you got...

iloveyou


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> so, your saying that you don't sell your seeds and there are no clones of your plants.. and no possible way that anybody else could have the same genetics, or at least, ts is very unlikely and you don;t share your genetics.. therefore.....
> 
> therefore.... ummmm? no.... i don't see the difference..
> 
> ...


I'm not in the business of selling genetics, plain and simple. nor will I be directing anyone to anyboby that might entertain the thought. The people that provide me with genetics breed their own strains for their own purposes and don't have seed selling companies. Does that make more sense? None of this contradicts or precludes anything I have ever put forth as far as i can tell.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> you may be correct and you probably are correct...
> 
> but when i see your videos.. I see a bad ass, KAK DIESEL MOFO growing chronic, hoping to turn some mad cash so that you can bust your ass next year and make more cash... and maybe sip a few brews and make some friends along the way...
> 
> ...


well, if you care to delve deeper... there is what I call and "aesthetic imperative" in my work. I'm trying to show things at there most ideal -- whether it be character, setting, or filmmic style. I think people like it because they see part of themselfs in me and the work -- though not at that level. They can fantasize and go "right on man!" If I were a slouch wandering into the bush and spreading some bag seed in between couch locks ...who would watch? Who would be compelled? This thing is a one off because of the unique set of circunstances that have come to bear. It's really very layered


----------



## Lizard.King (Mar 17, 2008)

I have just watched all your videos and need to know what the fuck was that sound in the last video haha Man when that copter was on your ass I thought you were busted for sure great videos and that grow was fucking amazing hope you got that bike haha by the way I plan on goin to Van in a few days teach me oh mighty one


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 17, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> just keep positive gravity and purge and charge your lines. But there's quite a bit more to it. (but please folks, this doesn't mean I'm going to answer a litany of grow questions in here).


 
yea dude thats just an exampke of something i was looking to learn but yea kinda like purging gas out of a tank, but you dont get a mouth full of gas....
im gonna do my research and figure out line size and a water collector. im in the northeast so i have plenty of spots i can get water from in the woods.
thanks man. peace


----------



## panhead (Mar 17, 2008)

Im not an expert like BDW,Garden Knowm or FDD but Dammitt i like to watch movies & i know what i like,ive watched every grow movie i can,they all have different points of interest to me but l liked them all & i dont mind paying for them.

I hope every one of you guys are laughing all the way to the bank with the proceeds from the movies & your growing,then comming home & taking a shit on gold plated toilet seats while being fed grapes from slutty women.

Somebody other than governments just oughta be makin some cash here & there from growing.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 17, 2008)

<< just bought a copy of GardenKnowm's book (on my way home from work today).. i dont really particularly need it, but when i found out that GardenKnowm = SeeMoreBuds i had to help out a fellow RIU patron.. The illustrations are great...

funny thing, i didnt even know they had books about pot in Border's book stores... i was there picking up a copy of high times and the girl at the register told me that they have a bunch of books in the Misc. Plants section that are "about the same subject"... thats wonderful... today its the misc plants section, tomorrow maybe in the check out line of your local grocery store right next to National Inquirer


----------



## tckfui (Mar 17, 2008)

I was very supprised to find the same thing at most large book stores. however, on vacations to places in the middle of nowhere and where people are close minded they dont sell them


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 17, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> well, if you care to delve deeper... there is what I call and "aesthetic imperative" in my work. I'm trying to show things at there most ideal -- whether it be character, setting, or filmmic style. I think people like it because they see part of themselfs in me and the work -- though not at that level. They can fantasize and go "right on man!" If I were a slouch wandering into the bush and spreading some bag seed in between couch locks ...who would watch? Who would be compelled? This thing is a one off because of the unique set of circunstances that have come to bear. It's really very layered




I thoroughly and 100% appreciate your explanation, hard work, and dedication. Go get em tiger... I'm rooting for you...

Have you thought about a DOC for "HBO Undercover" ? I got peeps.

iloveyou


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> I thoroughly and 100% appreciate your explanation, hard work, and dedication. Go get em tiger... I'm rooting for you...
> 
> Have you thought about a DOC for "HBO Undercover" ? I got peeps.
> 
> iloveyou


i've done Dr underneath the covers.....


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i've done Dr underneath the covers.....



send me the video.. I know another station that might pick that up


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 18, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> send me the video.. I know another station that might pick that up


The Discovery Channel??


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 18, 2008)

* ok man this is what happened...,i fell asleep waiting for number 11 of a pot movie and i dozed off and i woke up and my daughter was grown!!!was there ever an 11? did i waste 2 years on this?????






 this is not my beutiful house this is not my beutiful wife!!!!!!!!!!LOL
*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 18, 2008)

*pickin Fellas!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pterzw (Mar 19, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> ...if I'm ever outed.


$4300 Ho can become celebrity down here. Why not you?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 19, 2008)

It was me that deleted a shit load of posts.. sorry guys... rep me and in the note.. tell me to "suck a bag a dicks"..

better safe than sorry..

I don't want my tax dollars used to put BDW in jail...

I'd rather he be out in the woods growing my smoke for next year... 

iloveyou


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 19, 2008)

right on !!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 19, 2008)

*i had a feeling one of you would zap it.whew,,no what were we talking about anyway?????????early spring buds????????legalization???????






live as brave men,and if fortune is adverse,front its blows with brave hearts ,,,,,cicero
*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 19, 2008)

yeah we should never have to worry bout others exposing our identities or compromising our safety. the warrior is doing us a service by documenting his grows and we should be thankful for that. putting peoples identiities out for all to see would be some narc shit, leave it for the pigs and rats.


----------



## panhead (Mar 20, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> yeah we should never have to worry bout others exposing our identities or compromising our safety. the warrior is doing us a service by documenting his grows and we should be thankful for that. putting peoples identiities out for all to see would be some narc shit, leave it for the pigs and rats.


+ Rep......


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Mar 20, 2008)

WTF? The guy did it to himself! Of course it would have been seriously uncool for anyone to post the guy's real name, but jesus christ, give me a break! First he posted detailed personal information about his past accomplishments, information so specific that anyone who googled it would probably have a pretty good idea who he was. Then, he asked everyone not to reveal his identity. Then, when a couple of people asked him a few more questions, he said he didn't want to talk about it anymore because he'd already said too much. 

So, what's he do then? Posts another whole paragraph with even _more _detailed personal information. I'm not saying that have made it right for anyone who figured it out to post his real name, but I _am _saying it would have been his own damned fault for posting everything but his social security number and then asking everybody to ignore it. 

Jesus, the drama this thread generates is hilarious. I like the guy too, and I'm looking forward to buying the DVD, but get a grip, people. If you don't want anyone to know who you are, then don't tell the entire fucking interweb who you are. It's really just that simple.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 20, 2008)

*the winner of the rat race is still a rat *


----------



## ovwarrior (Mar 20, 2008)

LAWL


----------



## chongsbuddy (Mar 20, 2008)

i hate to say it,but hes right.I like BDW too,but he is 1 ballsy fucker(i actually like that too)If he gets caught he really cant put the blame on anyone.I bet there are people watching him as i write this post.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 20, 2008)

Let's assume the "man" IS watching. I've been posting this saga for like 8 months. What are they waiting for? The ending? And have I insulated myself well enough -- covered the IPs and put everything material at arm's length? One would hope so but there are always mistakes. Maybe they are waiting for more film evidence so I can hang myself on a conspiracy beef? What are the legal implications anyway if all they get is the footage? Conspiracy to grow marijuana? what's the penalty for that? Maybe I've already been busted and haven't told anyone? Could I have been arrested in episode 11 or 12 and they weren't interested in the camera or footage (or maybe overlooked it) so I was at least able to walk away with my documentary? And, finally, the quintessential query: Is getting arrested and charged worth what I am doing? 

All these things bring more questions than answers.

Perhaps we should start the thread "who is Browndirt?" and really get things going? Or start a pool to bet on whether or not I get away with this show?

Know this: I won't go gently into this good night. I made a decision to go to war for what I believe in. And I won't flinch in the face of the enemy, won't cower at the point of a sword. I won't make it easy for them, but I made my bed, I must sleep in it. If they make a martyr out of me, I'll rise from the ashes like a phoenix. For one thing we DO have in this great thing called democracy -- though not perfect -- is freedom of voice. And the pen is mightier that the sword.


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 20, 2008)

you tell them BDW!!!!!!!!!! keep fighting for what you believe in. i bet by now though you could find a lawyer to do it probono, or at least just for a copy of the DVD. if I were a lawyer I'd be the man for the job!! hopefully you don't need that though.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 20, 2008)

Skunk Baxter said:


> WTF? The guy did it to himself! Of course it would have been seriously uncool for anyone to post the guy's real name, but jesus christ, give me a break! First he posted detailed personal information about his past accomplishments, information so specific that anyone who googled it would probably have a pretty good idea who he was. Then, he asked everyone not to reveal his identity. Then, when a couple of people asked him a few more questions, he said he didn't want to talk about it anymore because he'd already said too much.
> 
> So, what's he do then? Posts another whole paragraph with even _more _detailed personal information. I'm not saying that have made it right for anyone who figured it out to post his real name, but I _am _saying it would have been his own damned fault for posting everything but his social security number and then asking everybody to ignore it.
> 
> Jesus, the drama this thread generates is hilarious. I like the guy too, and I'm looking forward to buying the DVD, but get a grip, people. If you don't want anyone to know who you are, then don't tell the entire fucking interweb who you are. It's really just that simple.



Everything you say may be true.. and it does not contradiction or go against anything anybody has posted or did.. *I *erased the posts with no outside input.... i just did it cause I felt the contribution those posts made to the thread were out weighed by the risks

If Mr. Dirt Warrior posted his real name on here.. I would probably erase that post too. I am not interested in this website being a a tool for LEO.

Although I love the drama!!! LOL 

SO there is no contradiction from Mr. Dirt Twirler.... it is me who just erased the posts... like a DICK TATOR

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 20, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> If they make a martyr out of me, I'll rise from the ashes like a phoenix. .



~said with a deep booming voice and ominous music playing the back ground~


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 20, 2008)

I still cant figure out why anyone is giving BDW any grief?? Free entertainment and an option to get the finished product later no pressure..Oh well keep doing what your doing.look forward to the final trailers..


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Just thinking of what this man has to lose freeks me the fuck out!!!
Freedom his all proceeds from this venture,because laws that are already in place,his home,the wagon lol.and if he's busted and theres an outcry to release him he still doesnt get any of the shit he had once owned back.A homeless grower who caused a continent to unite.a lot of shit to weigh,too big for my scale!!!!another tommy chong????tommys got money but he did time!!!never really caused a movement though did he.As far as law enforcement,i dont think they want to advertise it.
It would be free publicity.You can bet youre ass they will be on those rockies as soon as this next season is in deep and they will have a poster of the brown dirt warrior in every pocket the backstabbing fuckers!!!!!!


"the strongest principle of growth lies in human choice"
George Elliot
*


----------



## Taipan (Mar 20, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> ~said with a deep booming voice and ominous music playing the back ground~


that thundred across the hills from Rohan to Gondor.


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Mar 20, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> Everything you say may be true.. and it does not contradiction or go against anything anybody has posted or did.. *I *erased the posts with no outside input.... i just did it cause I felt the contribution those posts made to the thread were out weighed by the risks
> 
> If Mr. Dirt Warrior posted his real name on here.. I would probably erase that post too. I am not interested in this website being a a tool for LEO.
> 
> ...


Oh, I wasn't accusing Mr. Dirt Warrior of contradicting himself in any way. I wasn't aware that it was you who deleted the posts, but I applaud you for doing it. It was the right thing to do. There's no sense in making it any easier on the opposition than we have to!


----------



## ars1n (Mar 20, 2008)

Taipan said:


> that thundred across the hills from Rohan to Gondor.


as DEA Sauron shivered in fright


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Mar 20, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Let's assume the "man" IS watching. I've been posting this saga for like 8 months. What are they waiting for? The ending? And have I insulated myself well enough -- covered the IPs and put everything material at arm's length? One would hope so but there are always mistakes. Maybe they are waiting for more film evidence so I can hang myself on a conspiracy beef? What are the legal implications anyway if all they get is the footage? Conspiracy to grow marijuana? what's the penalty for that? Maybe I've already been busted and haven't told anyone? Could I have been arrested in episode 11 or 12 and they weren't interested in the camera or footage (or maybe overlooked it) so I was at least able to walk away with my documentary? And, finally, the quintessential query: Is getting arrested and charged worth what I am doing?
> 
> All these things bring more questions than answers.


I don't know. Could be any one of a number of things. But as for "assuming" the police are reading this forum, we don't need to assume - I can guarantee you cops are registered here and browse here. Guarantee it. I'm not saying every day, every thread (I'm sure they have no more use for the "How Many Pounds Will I get From Each Plant?" and "What's The Strongest Strain?" threads than most of the rest of us do), but threads like this one - threads where we're exchanging information on how to get away with growing dope and keep them from arresting us - I absolutely guarantee that some cops, somewhere, are reading some of them, if not most of them. And they're learning from them. I'm not going to tell you how I know that, because I'm not going to give away any personal details about my life and my past careers, but I will say that I have a fair amount of firsthand knowledge about how narcotics cops think and how they do their jobs. Cops read these forums. Count on it. 

Now, as for why they haven't busted you? Like I say, I dunno. Probably because they don't consider it worth the effort. What you're doing probably isn't even on their radar. Cops are lazy. I'm not saying that to insult them, or because I underestimate them - I'm just saying, they're like everyone else. Way too much work to do, nowhere near enough time to keep up with it. They look for easy targets, targets of opportunity. Last night, you gave them a giftwrapped opportunity. Mind you, I'm not criticizing you - it's your business. If you want to tell them who you are, it's your affair. I'm just saying that with the information you posted last night, any cop who read that could have your name, your address, and your favorite color within a couple of hours. Piece of cake. You made it easy for them, and if a cop from your general area (which you've also made relatively plain in the past) had happened to be online at that time and read it, he may very well have decided this was too good an opportunity to pass up. 

I'm not saying they're going to. I'm not saying they did. I'm just saying that the chances that they will are a lot better than if you'd never posted that at all. I'm just saying that there's no sense in our making it any easier for them than it has to be. One thing for all of us to remember - and if you guys never, ever listen to a single other thing I say, please listen to this one - if you stay smart, and stay under the radar, the cops will be so busy busting the dumb fucks who don't cover their tracks they'll never have time to get around to busting you. 

What do you think they're going to do? How likely is this - 

"Hey, Jimmy, Look - there's a hundred plants growing right next to the highway here! Let's set up some cameras and bust the guy who planted them!" 

"No, forget it. That's too easy. I get bored catching the dumb ones. Let's park the car here and hike three or four miles up the side of that mountain. See if we can find anyone growing there. I only want to bust the smartest growers!"

You don't have to be the Albert Einstein of marijuana growers. You just have to be smarter than a relatively large number of your colleagues. It's like that old joke about the two guys out hiking in the mountains. Suddenly, they see a grizzly bear! The bear spots them, lets out a growl, and starts lumbering toward them. The first guy immediately sits down on the ground, pulls a pair of running shoes out of his backpack, and starts lacing them up. Second guy says, "What? Are you crazy? You can't possibly outrun a grizzly bear!" First guy says, "I don't have to outrun the bear. I just have to outrun you!" 

The easier you make it for the bear, the more likely it is that you're the one he'll eat. The harder you make it, the more likely he is to say, "Ah, fuck it. I'll go grab that slow one." The way to stay out of jail is to make yourself hard to catch. The way to go to jail is to make it so easy they don't have to work hard to catch you. It's all about reducing the risk, and not taking any risks you don't have to take. There's no way in the world - i mean, no _fucking _way - I'm ever going to post the kind of detail about my work history that you did last night. 

Like I said, it's your choice - and I'm not criticizing you - but if there was a cop from your area reading that last night, he could have had your identity by lunchtime today. And that could easily have been enough for him to walk into his supervisor's office and say, "Hey - that guy we were talking about who makes those videos? I just found out who he is. Should we go for it?" That may be a risk you're willing to take, but for the life of me I can't understand why. Because I'm sure as hell not. Good luck to you though, man.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 20, 2008)

*well that had bad karma written all over it!*


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Mar 20, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *well that had bad karma written all over it!*


Why is that?


----------



## TurboEscort (Mar 20, 2008)

i hadnt checked this thread for a couple days. seems like some fun stuff went down that this guy missed out on.

oh well.

next vid...?





p.s. im ordering a new turbo this upcoming week, brand new BIG 16g. i know this is totally off topic, but im stoked. WOOO!


----------



## Todd13 (Mar 20, 2008)

wow those videos are real impressive.


----------



## KINGOFGANJA (Mar 21, 2008)

NICE BUDDY THIS FOR U


----------



## tacticalcustoms (Mar 21, 2008)

BDW we need episode 11. your video's are addicting.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 21, 2008)

*i was here through the whole thing!!!!!!!!!!!!my posts were deleted too!!!!!peace*


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 21, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *i was here through the whole thing!!!!!!!!!!!!my posts were deleted too!!!!!peace*


...discretion is the better part of valour.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 21, 2008)

whats up bdw....glad to see your still around..


----------



## moon47usaco (Mar 21, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Know this: I won't go gently into this good night. I made a decision to go to war for what I believe in. And I won't flinch in the face of the enemy, won't cower at the point of a sword. I won't make it easy for them, but I made my bed, I must sleep in it. If they make a martyr out of me, I'll rise from the ashes like a phoenix. For one thing we DO have in this great thing called democracy -- though not perfect -- is freedom of voice. And the pen is mightier that the sword.


Well said... =]

As always... =]


----------



## Light Bulb (Mar 22, 2008)

How do you find people to buy... your crop ?


----------



## DesertSativa (Mar 22, 2008)

Light Bulb said:


> How do you find people to buy... your crop ?


He has been a commercial grower for years, and gets his genetics from private breeders. I think he already has buyers lined up.


----------



## DesertSativa (Mar 22, 2008)

Actually, I doubt that now that I think about it. I bet he puts it all in dime bags and slings it on the street.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 22, 2008)

Todd13 said:


> wow those videos are real impressive.


thanks for the kind words.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 22, 2008)

Light Bulb said:


> How do you find people to buy... your crop ?


Pesonally, I break it up into dime bags and stand of the street corner. --Wearing my disguise of course.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 22, 2008)

DesertSativa said:


> Actually, I doubt that now that I think about it. I bet he puts it all in dime bags and slings it on the street.


that's hilarious. I wrote my reply before even seeing this. 

Truth is, a funny thing happens when you grow fine ganj. People find you.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 22, 2008)

*i cant count the times i had to say i dont know what youre talking about!
because i had already sold out.the warrior is right about that one!!!

*


----------



## KINGOFGANJA (Mar 22, 2008)

BDW YOU ARE A TRUE GUERRILLA WARRIOR IM PROUD OF YOU PLEASE COME OUT WITH VIDEO 11 AND PEOPLE LIKE YOU CANT STOP THE DREAM GOOD LUCK IN YOUR QUEST


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 22, 2008)

heyy BDW...first of all i love the videos i can't wait til the 11th installment comes out!! also i would like to ask you what is the name of that reggae song in the end of video 10?


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 22, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> heyy BDW...first of all i love the videos i can't wait til the 11th installment comes out!! also i would like to ask you what is the name of that reggae song in the end of video 10?


I think you have to wait till the dvd release and it will contain all the mp3's..at least thats what i think the warrior said.


----------



## Light Bulb (Mar 23, 2008)

I watched a few of your vid's. If you sell all that Ganja than why do you have bill collectors? is that just entertainment ?


----------



## panhead (Mar 23, 2008)

Light Bulb said:


> I watched a few of your vid's. If you sell all that Ganja than why do you have bill collectors?


Why would that even matter ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 23, 2008)

panhead said:


> Why would that even matter ?



i was wondering the same thing though. he says he's been doing this for years but he has bill collectors after him. once again it just doesn't add up.  
if it's putting you in debt then you are doing something wrong. 

YouTube - "its a trap" Return of the jedi


----------



## KINGOFGANJA (Mar 23, 2008)

maybe he like to give the money away to poor people and the money for one outdoor farmer is not that good is not so good all you see he dint even got all of hes weed THIS IS FOR THE POLICE ANYTHING I SAY HERE IS A INTERNET FANTASY


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 23, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> I think you have to wait till the dvd release and it will contain all the mp3's..at least thats what i think the warrior said.


 
..by recording artist Dylan Murray out of Toronto. He's also singing backup on Blazing Ganja (which was written for the movie) in ep 1. Google his name for the instrumental version of ganja on his website -- it kicks ass. tell him I sent you.

Yes, my DVD will have bonus feature MP3s along with Masters' Grow Guide.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 23, 2008)

dude i havent been on in a few days and said fuck it ill check to see if theres a new video, nope oh well. still good to hear from ya man cant wait for the video..ive been on youtube all morning trying to figure out some good outdoor fertilizers and shit.. ive always used compost mixed with just good lume but im doin a big grow this year(already have 32 seedlings and 6 clones) and still have another 20ish on the way. so im startin to kram this outdoor shit. thanks for plantin this in my head to do this summer man for real. i wont be taking many pics of my crops but there will be a few posted on ol' rollitup throughout the summer...
thanks again bro...peace


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 23, 2008)

Light Bulb said:


> I watched a few of your vid's. If you sell all that Ganja than why do you have bill collectors? is that just entertainment ?


You have to watch the videos closely. All of them from the beginning. Have you done that? 

There's no guarentees in growing you know -- no matter how good you get. And you can blame that on prohibition. But I thought at least the point was clear from my film.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i was wondering the same thing though. he says he's been doing this for years but he has bill collectors after him. once again it just doesn't add up.
> if it's putting you in debt then you are doing something wrong.
> 
> YouTube - "its a trap" Return of the jedi


Dude, crazy remarks now are just rolling off my back like water off a duck now.


----------



## ovwarrior (Mar 23, 2008)

^^^finally! fuck what anyone says man... its all bullshit


----------



## panhead (Mar 23, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> You have to watch the videos closely. All of them from the beginning. Have you done that?
> 
> There's no guarentees in growing you know -- no matter how good you get. And you can blame that on prohibition. But I thought at least the point was clear from my film.


Right at the start .

"Had a few bad years ",i thought that said it all.

Its fucked up how fast shit can creep up on even the most finincally prepared person,i got hurt a few years back & thought "no sweat" ive got enough money,till 9 months later & $43,000 dollars worth of medical bills beat the shit out of my bank account,then all of a sudden i was worried about money for the first time in 20 years.

Its amazing how fast shit can turn bad with money,no matter how much you have,life goes on & shit needs to be paid.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 23, 2008)

panhead said:


> Right at the start .
> 
> "Had a few bad years ",i thought that said it all.
> 
> ...


Your right! especially when your buisness is a unpredictable thing like pot growing.. There's so many factors involved... Unless you have a perfectly safe plot then theres no way to guarantee you will harvest your crop, half or none at all..then you still have to move it all


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Hey bros im going to use the black bags with the potting soil trick and i was wondering,will the root system pass the walls of the bag ?or if they wont then ill be using the bag as the container. do i have to seal the bag during large rains so that the plant does'nt drown and so that the soil doesnt wash into this clay ass shit on this hill....*


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 23, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *Hey bros im going to use the black bags with the potting soil trick and i was wondering,will the root system pass the walls of the bag ?or if they wont then ill be using the bag as the container. do i have to seal the bag during large rains so that the plant does'nt drown and so that the soil doesnt wash into this clay ass shit on this hill....*


Don't use soil. Use mix. puncture small drainage holes.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 23, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Don't use soil. Use sunshine or pro mix. puncture small drainage holes in the plastic.


Don't worry about rain


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 23, 2008)

panhead said:


> Right at the start .
> 
> "Had a few bad years ",i thought that said it all.
> 
> ...


school these youngsters will yuh? Obviously still on the teet.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i was wondering the same thing though. he says he's been doing this for years but he has bill collectors after him. once again it just doesn't add up.
> if it's putting you in debt then you are doing something wrong.
> 
> YouTube - "its a trap" Return of the jedi



great link bro...

i would like to offer this link...

YouTube - Toyota commercial - It's a trap


----------



## tckfui (Mar 23, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> great link bro...
> 
> i would like to offer this link...
> 
> YouTube - Toyota commercial - It's a trap



HAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 23, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Dude, crazy remarks now are just rolling off my back like water off a duck now.



all i know is I'M not in debt. haven't been for awhile now. 
i could help you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 23, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> great link bro...
> 
> i would like to offer this link...
> 
> YouTube - Toyota commercial - It's a trap



i love it. thank you. 




a few bad years huh? and you've been doing this for 20? wow, slow learner. lolol


since it's rolling off your back.........


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 23, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Don't worry about rain



unless it wipes out your plot. man, i love you browndirt. lolohahahahha


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 23, 2008)

whats better digging holes or making rows


----------



## sicknasty (Mar 23, 2008)

I would first like to state that one of the truest measures of success is having people that worship the ground you walk on and having those that would love to see you crucified. BDW you have definitely achieved this status.

I would like to see you crucified (metaphorically speaking). This to me is a thinly veiled grab at fame and easy money. Reasons will follow but to me it is disgusting that you paint yourself as a revolutionary and a political leader.

Your description of your show is "What it takes to bring you 250,000 dollars of BC Bud." If you make 250,000 dollars canadian (untaxed) which is roughly a little less USD at the current exchange how the hell are you in such a massive amount of debt? What do you do the rest of the year with your time?

You must have been succesfull before and made tons of money did you or did you not? Doing the intense physical labor you do obviously means you currently don't have health problems. Yes I know jack about the real world I'm still on the tit but my father who has worked his ass off often being away from his family, having sleepless nights, and a heart murmer from the stress makes an honest LEGAL living making almost 150,000 a year and now loves his job. Just because you had some hardships along the way doesn't make you any better than people like him. My father was born in a fifth wheel trailer in a shit hole texas town and lived there for the first 8 years of his life. Don't bitch to me about social inequalities and the status quo you live in the god damn free world.

You love to grow? Move to cali, get your card and grow a personal crop and get a real job! Thats just bullshit you can grow but just not for tons of easy money.

Don't almost all helicopter's have IR, they can spot your crop but can't see your flannel masked completely un camoflauged ass running through the woods with a sack of weed slung over your shoulder. How much did you pay that pilot?

Your videos are more dramatic than a goddamned reality TV show. Dogs who are interested in something enough to bark will give chase when the object retreats. How did the elusive BDW get away from this? All that drama with your wife really does build the suspense doesn't it. Maybe you should give MTV a call.

It amazes me you put out this personal information, that I never did see. I'm now talking out my ass because I don't know what you posted but are you just asking to be a pot martyr or what? This reeks to me especially when you continually mention post count and views on youtube. This is all about money isn't it? You can't wait to dump those 20 dollar DVD's and get rich can't you? 

Any idiot would realize your fucking up progress towards legalization as more and more are growing in the mountains now fueling this socialist system of law enforcement. The more weed there is to easily catch the more jobs there will be for those thinking they are helping society by acting like badasses with the burning piles of a natural plant.

I see the members of this forum as more of a revolutionary than you, increasing hard to catch indoor growing that is accesible to almost anyone will win the fight. The mass amount of product it will take to drop bud prices to what would be legal levels is going to take a wartime like grow by all americans, canadians and others who live in the free world. This is how the misinformed and lied to will be defeated or we will lose enough rights a revolt will be guaranteed. 

What's hurting us more is those such as my idiotic roomate who are reduced to a pile of retarded garbage when they smoke. IT DOES NOT MAKE YOU DUMB PEOPLE! It does not make you hate bush, or make you quit being a productive member of society. Tell your friends how idiotic they act or look and usually it will make them realize its all placebo, or they need to learn how to not abuse everything in sight.

More so than that the idiocy of the American public who refuse to learn about statesmen such as Ron Paul and who will vote for idiots like obama because he is "charismatic." They buy into the "change for a better tommorow" what the hell does that mean its vague feel good bullshit.

Change is possible. The states can have their power back and quit buying into this socialist system that serves big corporations, agricultural monopolies, big pharm, welfare, soon to be socialized healthcare, pissing and moaning from those who "can't get ahead" and companies that can lie and leave thousands of people bankrupt. 

It doesn't come from this hippy lets all love mentality, does anyone realize we are not that evolved and there are those that are cut throat and will take advantage of you. The general public is too dumb and sheepish to bring about change for the better. I know this sounds cheesy as hell but It is going to take violence and a leader such as George Washington that is an entirely unselfish man and can turn around and give the government right back to the idiot people who will screw it up in 200 years.

Thats my rant and if sound idiotic and completely wrong just please ignore this. If this however strikes a chord then please share with someone else. I am probably wrong and for those who have read this whole thing thank you.

BDW if I am just being a jealous jackass tell me, however I want to hear your "noble" explanation for the reason of this grow and DVD.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 23, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> whats better digging holes or making rows


A hole ....and preferably one thats dug down as deep as possible... well you don't need a 4 foot hole but dig and turn over the dirt about 2-3 feet down and about 2 feet wide will be fine and the roots will have plenty of room to grow and thats what you want. And another note if your not using bags and you going the pure soil way whole grow then make sure you mix in compost,check the PH and see what it needs to go up or down be sure it drains well but is soft and compact the roots will flourish that way..perlite helps with that ...worm castings are great too.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 23, 2008)

This thread kicks ass


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2008)

very heated and judgemental and still on the teet?


----------



## boooky (Mar 24, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> very heated and judgemental and still on the teet?


Never know these days though his mom could have a nice rack...


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2008)

boooky said:


> Never know these days though his mom could have a nice rack...


 in that case let me swing off her teet too(like a pinata).


----------



## superskunkxnl (Mar 24, 2008)

roflmao...


----------



## keyboy111 (Mar 24, 2008)

sicknasty said:


> I would first like to state that one of the truest measures of success is having people that worship the ground you walk on and having those that would love to see you crucified. BDW you have definitely achieved this status.
> 
> I would like to see you crucified (metaphorically speaking). This to me is a thinly veiled grab at fame and easy money. Reasons will follow but to me it is disgusting that you paint yourself as a revolutionary and a political leader.
> 
> ...


What is this darn American talking aboot?


----------



## tacticalcustoms (Mar 24, 2008)

sicknasty said:


> I would first like to state that one of the truest measures of success is having people that worship the ground you walk on and having those that would love to see you crucified. BDW you have definitely achieved this status.
> 
> I would like to see you crucified (metaphorically speaking). This to me is a thinly veiled grab at fame and easy money. Reasons will follow but to me it is disgusting that you paint yourself as a revolutionary and a political leader.
> 
> ...


sounds like he's a little jealous. all i got is "bitch bitch bitch" ....


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 24, 2008)

*sounds like sick and nasty has some sick and nasty issues!!!!!!sounds like he should have lived in a shitty fifth wheel trailer,so maybe hed know what hard work is like and the value of putting youre self at risk of prison should pay better than average.im an expert on helicopters.aand that one didnt have a bureau # on the side.only gov agencies can fly without them.he didnt rent that helo!!!!!!!cheer up sick and nasty mcdonalds is always looking for brave souls like you!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pterzw (Mar 24, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Know this: I won't go gently into this good night. I made a decision to go to war for what I believe in. And I won't flinch in the face of the enemy, won't cower at the point of a sword. I won't make it easy for them, but I made my bed, I must sleep in it. If they make a martyr out of me, I'll rise from the ashes like a phoenix. For one thing we DO have in this great thing called democracy -- though not perfect -- is freedom of voice. And the pen is mightier that the sword.


I too, would loose my mind if I ever got so popular on RIU.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 24, 2008)

wow i just waisted time reading your bullshit sicknasty.. thanks man.
fuck me all i heard was bitchin..you jealous fuckah


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Well hes admitted he was still on the tit,wonder if this is a symptom of his balls beginning to drop?*


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Mar 24, 2008)

Inspirational Brwndirt! On the edge of my seat for ep 11. 

Klunk


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

sicknasty said:


> I would first like to state that one of the truest measures of success is having people that worship the ground you walk on and having those that would love to see you crucified. BDW you have definitely achieved this status.
> 
> I would like to see you crucified (metaphorically speaking). This to me is a thinly veiled grab at fame and easy money. Reasons will follow but to me it is disgusting that you paint yourself as a revolutionary and a political leader.
> 
> ...




exactly. 

the self proclaimed "Ambassador" of the marijuana movement. funny stuff.


----------



## sicknasty (Mar 24, 2008)

At least I can admit being on the teat. It takes a stronger person to admit they aren't entirely self sufficient then one who claims to have it all figured out and be god-like. 

Thats the most worn out expression. Only God's word is mightier than the sword. When the most influential pen is controlled by those in power how might a small pen like myn or yours influence those who need to be swayed? Those on the bubble the ones we need to win the fight, who blindly follow CNN or FOX news whichever that reaffirms their values. There is no one to vote for, that has the balls to do anything(or the power), they are all puppets who will say anything to get elected and people will vote democrat or republican just as their daddy did. Government serves itself and always will, it will inflate untill it explodes and we all fall flat on our face.

I greatly admire your skills and work ethic, I guess I am too dumb to understand this, how are your videos leading to legalization. By showing your hardships, and how your life fell apart and then how you have this awesome cult following are you going to persuade people who know nothing about marijuana except the government tells them it is bad?
I guess what I am trying to say is BDW what can we do? Write senators? I realize metaphorically sucking your dick on an online forum may make everyone feel great but what does it accomplish without real action?

Douglas MacArthur said who ever said the pen is mightier than the sword has obviously never seen a machine gun. Or something to that effect.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 24, 2008)

*you wouldnt be out trying to nail my ass to the wall again would ya fdd?????????? just curious lol*


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *you wouldnt be out trying to nail my ass to the wall again would ya fdd?????????? just curious lol*




have i nailed your ass before? there have been so many.  
did i say something to offend you? i don't understand the question.


i think this thread would have been cool 20 years ago. today we are headed in a completely different direction. we are trying to show that we can follow the rules. limit our grows. not buy harleys. we want to show we are just regular people making a living. this glamourizing of criminal activity is the last thing we want today. 

we sign petitions, we write letters, we get it on the ballot and we vote. then we follow the rules. we pay our taxes. we make it right.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

and why is it that everyone keeps talking about the risks BDW is taking? his type of growing is about the safest out there. cops come you just run into the brush. they RARELY catch guerilla growers. now throw a bunch in your bedroom or garage........ these are the people taking the risk. 

but whatever....


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

YouTube - Rockstar- Nickelback w/ lyrics


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 24, 2008)

dude weed growin is weed growin.we cant all live in cali


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> dude weed growin is weed growin.we cant all live in cali



it's not about cali. there are 12 other states that have made it legal. and weed growing is NOT weed growing. there is a movement going on. this is not helping.


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Mar 24, 2008)

Just curious fdd don't bother if it's trouble but which states are the ones for legal growing?

Klunk


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's not about cali. there are 12 other states that have made it legal. and weed growing is NOT weed growing. there is a movement going on. this is not helping.


I see how the movie may not be helping, but is it hurting?


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Rockstar- Nickelback w/ lyrics


I wana be a rockstar!

that song is the shit bro everyone can relate to it haha


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> I see how the movie may not be helping, but is it hurting?



yes, it is a big FUCK YOU to the man. exactly what they hate. wouldn't you?

here we do our best to try to work with the government. to make things right. to clear the image of the lawless drug dealer. 


cannabisnews.com: Marijuana Crops Also Bad for Environment


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 24, 2008)

KlunkeredAt4:20 said:


> Just curious fdd don't bother if it's trouble but which states are the ones for legal growing?
> 
> Klunk


Alaska, California, Colorado, Hawaii, Maine, Montana, Nevada, New Mexico, Oregon, Rhode Island, Vermont and Washington


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 24, 2008)

Also michagian is voting to become one of these states in November, hopefully Ohio will be next


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Mar 24, 2008)

Much obliged Hazy

Klunk


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 24, 2008)

come on fdd...like were real close to having it legal..aint ever gonna happen.
and the video is in bc not like its in the states. you can find growing videos all over youtube and it might not help the big legalizing movement but like i said its never gonna be legal to grow nationwide. we gotta stop foooling ourselfs man, thats why growers make a living because its illegal not everyone dares to grow it. and if it ever was legalized there would be big weed corps selling it cheaper then anyone else could. i say fugg it grow plants everywhere and if dea finds some oh well thats what there job is. give them sonsabitches somethin to do. all i gotta say is grow it. grow it. grow it.....
peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> come on fdd...like were real close to having it legal..aint ever gonna happen.
> and the video is in bc not like its in the states. you can find growing videos all over youtube and it might not help the big legalizing movement but like i said its never gonna be legal to grow nationwide. we gotta stop foooling ourselfs man, thats why growers make a living because its illegal not everyone dares to grow it. and if it ever was legalized there would be big weed corps selling it cheaper then anyone else could. i say fugg it grow plants everywhere and if dea finds some oh well thats what there job is. give them sonsabitches somethin to do. all i gotta say is grow it. grow it. grow it.....
> peace



nice attitude, keep believing that and it will come true. it will be legalized. mark my words. 

didn't he say he was the Ambassador of "the movement"? what movement? nonthing adds up, once again. 

i'm not hating, just seeing it for what it really is.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

hopefully when it is legal the prices will drop. then we can get rid of the money hounds.

i love pot for the high not the money. kinda nice it gets me by but that's not why i do it. if i had a million dollars i'd still grow pot.


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, it is a big FUCK YOU to the man. exactly what they hate. wouldn't you?
> 
> here we do our best to try to work with the government. to make things right. to clear the image of the lawless drug dealer.
> 
> ...


yeah I'd hate it too. but the gov't doesn't try and work with you, how can you try and work with them? I totally agree with trying to erase the lawless drug dealer image, but if they aren't willing to work with you, erasing that image is impossible, the govn't still sees the dispensaries as public high-class dealers and are raiding them.... how is this working together? and how are they getting rid of the image?


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i love pot for the high not the money. kinda nice it gets me by but that's not why i do it. if i had a million dollars i'd still grow pot.


me too..  I lose out my ass on my pot..... never make money.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 24, 2008)

ok man sounds good to me..we all grow pot because we love it. you people that live in cali and the other states that its kinda legal in dont relize these other states like in the northeast that will never let it happen. we just had a bill go through were they were tryin to make it so you could carry an ounce and only get fined up to 200 bucks..it ended up allowing a quarter ounce and the big wigs say that when it gets to them its gonna be vetoed anyway..funny how it works. there whole deal is that it sets the wrong message to youths that drugs are ok. and it kinda does make sense, i dont want my kids smokin pot thats for sure. but thats just my opinion take it how you want.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> yeah I'd hate it too. but the gov't doesn't try and work with you, how can you try and work with them? I totally agree with trying to erase the lawless drug dealer image, but if they aren't willing to work with you, erasing that image is impossible, the govn't still sees the dispensaries as public high-class dealers and are raiding them.... how is this working together? and how are they getting rid of the image?



I PAY TAXES!!!!!!!!!
they are working with us. little by little we are chipping away. compare today to 10 years ago. come on people quit hiding. 

yes they still raid, but they are open in the first place. why can't people see this? they ARE OPEN._ then_ they get shut down. the dea is about the ONLY one left who sees us as lawless drug dealers. by us working with the community, showing respect, following laws, not flashing huge wads of drug money, the average non smoking citizen has come to respect us. now how does growing huge crops, outrunning bill collectors, hiding from property owners, and scoring big dollars help this image? that's all i'm saying.


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 24, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> ok man sounds good to me..we all grow pot because we love it. you people that live in cali and the other states that its kinda legal in dont relize these other states like in the northeast that will never let it happen. we just had a bill go through were they were tryin to make it so you could carry an ounce and only get fined up to 200 bucks..it ended up allowing a quarter ounce and the big wigs say that when it gets to them its gonna be vetoed anyway..funny how it works. there whole deal is that it sets the wrong message to youths that drugs are ok. and it kinda does make sense, i dont want my kids smokin pot thats for sure. but thats just my opinion take it how you want.



Your a hypocryte? how can you say that it's sending a bad message when you yourself partake it the activity, AND are PROUD of it. how can you say that you don't want your kids to smoke? I don't have kids but when I do they will know exactly what I do and they will be taught the right way to handle it, just like people can be brought up to respect and not abuse alcohol, we can do that with our kids and pot. sayig that it's sending the wrong message is complete bullshit and I can't believe any realy stoner would ever say that. I live in a state that it's not legal, but I still believe that we can do it. it doesn't matter where you live, we are all fighting together.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> ok man sounds good to me..we all grow pot because we love it. you people that live in cali and the other states that its kinda legal in dont relize these other states like in the northeast that will never let it happen. we just had a bill go through were they were tryin to make it so you could carry an ounce and only get fined up to 200 bucks..it ended up allowing a quarter ounce and the big wigs say that when it gets to them its gonna be vetoed anyway..funny how it works. there whole deal is that it sets the wrong message to youths that drugs are ok. and it kinda does make sense, i dont want my kids smokin pot thats for sure. but thats just my opinion take it how you want.



and 5 years ago you had nothing. it's slapping you in the face yet you refuse to admit that change is happening.


----------



## Covert (Mar 24, 2008)

Its my honest opinion that most growers don't care if its illegal or not. I mean, until they get caught. For me growing is like playing the lottery... If I get away with even one plant I will have turned a profit and its as simple as that. I'm 19 years old, I want to pay my tuition and maybe get a car, and instead of busting my balls working a shitty part-time job wearing a paper hat, I want to do something I like, and spend my summer outdoors enjoying life... Now in regards to BDW, in my eyes he is an artist. I like his creative style when it comes to producing an interesting, suspenseful and entertaining series. I mean, I log on daily to see when his next episode is coming out and I dont think Im alone. I have to agree with fdd on this: "Ambassador" of the marijuana movement, I think not, but defenately an artist. Some are looking too far into this. I find the BDW entertaining and I try not to hang onto every word he says... He is good at what he does and that is getting people to watch his movies... and when his dvd's come out, there is a good chance I will pick one up, for the same reasons I watch his episodes on youtube... entertainment. Lets be honest, how many marijuana culture movies are worth watching for more then just shits and giggles. I have far worse dvds in my collection, and if the guy makes a ton off of them, good for him... He marketed and played his cards well and deserves what he gets.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 24, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> Your a hypocryte? how can you say that it's sending a bad message when you yourself partake it the activity, AND are PROUD of it. how can you say that you don't want your kids to smoke? I don't have kids but when I do they will know exactly what I do and they will be taught the right way to handle it, just like people can be brought up to respect and not abuse alcohol, we can do that with our kids and pot. sayig that it's sending the wrong message is complete bullshit and I can't believe any realy stoner would ever say that. I live in a state that it's not legal, but I still believe that we can do it. it doesn't matter where you live, we are all fighting together.


 
dude i didnt say its sending the wrong message thats what the fuckin state is saying man..yea i grow pot just to say i can come on man of course i want it to be legal i was just saying what the big wigs of my state stated this month. and you might not have kids but dude like im gonna tell my kids all the drugs ive done in my life, hell no. theres no reason for them to know. come on dude i aint a hypocrate at all i was just saying what i read in the paper. my bad if you didnt understand what i was saying.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> and 5 years ago you had nothing. it's slapping you in the face yet you refuse to admit that change is happening.


 
yea dude your right...they did pass the vote but the old grey beards said its gonna be vetoed if it reaches them. but you are right man 5 years ago it didnt make it this far so you are on to somethin for real..


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> I PAY TAXES!!!!!!!!!
> they are working with us. little by little we are chipping away. compare today to 10 years ago. come on people quit hiding.
> 
> yes they still raid, but they are open in the first place. why can't people see this? they ARE OPEN._ then_ they get shut down. the dea is about the ONLY one left who sees us as lawless drug dealers. by us working with the community, showing respect, following laws, not flashing huge wads of drug money, the average non smoking citizen has come to respect us. now how does growing huge crops, outrunning bill collectors, hiding from property owners, and scoring big dollars help this image? that's all i'm saying.


I'm not hiding, I just don't have the liberty to pay taxes on what I got. if I tried to explain it I'd be raided, don't have the protection you do. you guys are doing a good thing out there and are lucky you have that opportunity. Believe me, the day Illinois bills go into effect, I'll be opening a dispensary.
(WHEN, not if, the bill passes that is)


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 24, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> dude i didnt say its sending the wrong message thats what the fuckin state is saying man..yea i grow pot just to say i can come on man of course i want it to be legal i was just saying what the big wigs of my state stated this month. and you might not have kids but dude like im gonna tell my kids all the drugs ive done in my life, hell no. theres no reason for them to know. come on dude i aint a hypocrate at all i was just saying what i read in the paper. my bad if you didnt understand what i was saying.


I know thats what the state is saying, but you said you see where they are coming from, which to me is being a hypocryte. I didn't say that you should tell your kids EVERYTHING you've done, I'm talking about pot, thats it. My kids will know my history with pot, they will be taught the truth and not the governments bullshit propagada about pot. I know you say you want pot legal, but if you really believe that it will never happen, and if you really aren't going to teach your kids that pot is ok, of coarse it will never be legal. it's people like you that wont tell their kids about their past pot use and try to hide it from them that is keeping the battle against pot going, because all your kids will see is the propaganda that the goverment surrounds your kids with through the dare program or whatever it is now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

BDW is an artist. i do love the videos. i appreciate him filming his grow. i will watch them all.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

and in reality and all fairness, BDW is helping the movement. look at the conversations this thread has started. people have learned so..........

rock on BDW!!!


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> BDW is an artist. i do love the videos. i appreciate him filming his grow. i will watch them all.


yep, reguardless of whether the videos hurt or help the movement, i will watch and buy the movie. I'm a huge fan.

Is the movie being called a documentary? lots of people keep saying that the helicopter and shit is all staged.... how can it be a documentary then?


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 24, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> I know thats what the state is saying, but you said you see where they are coming from, which to me is being a hypocryte. I didn't say that you should tell your kids EVERYTHING you've done, I'm talking about pot, thats it. My kids will know my history with pot, they will be taught the truth and not the governments bullshit propagada about pot. I know you say you want pot legal, but if you really believe that it will never happen, and if you really aren't going to teach your kids that pot is ok, of coarse it will never be legal. it's people like you that wont tell their kids about their past pot use and try to hide it from them that is keeping the battle against pot going, because all your kids will see is the propaganda that the goverment surrounds your kids with through the dare program or whatever it is now.


 
ok man so your folks taught you all that shit..i know mine didnt, i found out the hard way. and most kids that i grew up with or kids i went to highschool with that parents let them smoke and shit are crack head losers that were told drugs are ok from a young age. i mean ok after the kids are 18 yes tell them some shit but not when there little kids, little kids dont need that shit man. if they ask me shit about pot when they get older i aint gonna lie to them but i aint gonna say that something thats illegal is ok to do. i guess i am a hypocrate whatever. i love pot and want it legalized but not in my life time. and thats what i care about is me man. i dont have a back yard i can grow big ass trees in, ive always guerilla farmed and done fine with it. and one other thing for the kids... D.A.R.E does it all


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 24, 2008)

dude this thread is crazy....
ive never seen a thread jump from subject to subject like this...
lets get this into a reality series


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> ok man so your folks taught you all that shit..i know mine didnt, i found out the hard way. and most kids that i grew up with or kids i went to highschool with that parents let them smoke and shit are crack head losers that were told drugs are ok from a young age. i mean ok after the kids are 18 yes tell them some shit but not when there little kids, little kids dont need that shit man. if they ask me shit about pot when they get older i aint gonna lie to them but i aint gonna say that something thats illegal is ok to do. i guess i am a hypocrate whatever. i love pot and want it legalized but not in my life time. and thats what i care about is me man. i dont have a back yard i can grow big ass trees in, ive always guerilla farmed and done fine with it. and one other thing for the kids... D.A.R.E does it all


dude, stop saying that. the laws will change.  dream big dreams and they come true......

this was not legal for me 20 years ago. will you live that much longer?


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 24, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> ok man so your folks taught you all that shit..i know mine didnt, i found out the hard way. and most kids that i grew up with or kids i went to highschool with that parents let them smoke and shit are crack head losers that were told drugs are ok from a young age. i mean ok after the kids are 18 yes tell them some shit but not when there little kids, little kids dont need that shit man. if they ask me shit about pot when they get older i aint gonna lie to them but i aint gonna say that something thats illegal is ok to do. i guess i am a hypocrate whatever. i love pot and want it legalized but not in my life time. and thats what i care about is me man. i dont have a back yard i can grow big ass trees in, ive always guerilla farmed and done fine with it. and one other thing for the kids... D.A.R.E does it all


the people who are crackheads because of their parents are just that, BECAUSE OF THEIR PARENTS. your parents may not have taught you to be responible with shit, but does that mean you can't teach your kids to be responsible? I'm not saying that little kids should be smoking pot, but they should be taught that it's not something the be ashamed of, or smomething that will KILL them like the dare program does. a parents job is to teach their kids right from wrong, truth from fiction, the difference between being a criminal and fighting for what you believe in. if done right, you grow up and respect things. my parents were getting me wasted at 12 years old, they wanted to me to see what it was like, and told me about responsibility and being in controlled environments. now I'm 22, and I don't drink, I acually can't stand drinking or alcohol in general. there is a right way to do it. I don't have a backyard to grow in either, I'm doin it in my basement, behind locked doors. All I'm saying is that you should be teaching your kids to think for themselves and to find the truth on their own, NOT by what they learn in school, schools are bullshit with an agenda.


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 24, 2008)

I love that picture fdd, I think I've seen it about 50 times and it still makes me smile everytime I see it.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 24, 2008)

you gotta go that route huh?
fuggin ayy' fdd you da man.
well if we can get arnold as our gov'na then maybee ill be doin that.
that is sick man and im only 24 so i do know how it was 20 years ago i mean i know in the 60's 70's they didnt do shit to ya for some weed and now its a lot harsher. but hey hopefully it will spread nationwide while im still alive.
nice plants though again man.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 24, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> the people who are crackheads because of their parents are just that, BECAUSE OF THEIR PARENTS. your parents may not have taught you to be responible with shit, but does that mean you can't teach your kids to be responsible? I'm not saying that little kids should be smoking pot, but they should be taught that it's not something the be ashamed of, or smomething that will KILL them like the dare program does. a parents job is to teach their kids right from wrong, truth from fiction, the difference between being a criminal and fighting for what you believe in. if done right, you grow up and respect things. my parents were getting me wasted at 12 years old, they wanted to me to see what it was like, and told me about responsibility and being in controlled environments. now I'm 22, and I don't drink, I acually can't stand drinking or alcohol in general. there is a right way to do it. I don't have a backyard to grow in either, I'm doin it in my basement, behind locked doors. All I'm saying is that you should be teaching your kids to think for themselves and to find the truth on their own, NOT by what they learn in school, schools are bullshit with an agenda.


dude from when i was 22 to now being almost 25 ive learned alot..wait until you have some kids then talk to me its a little different. thats some sad shit about being wasted at 12..wow


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 24, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> dude from when i was 22 to now being almost 25 ive learned alot..wait until you have some kids then talk to me its a little different. thats some sad shit about being wasted at 12..wow


I already lost an unborn kid... why do you say it's sad that I was wasted at 12? my parents knew I was drinking, but not wasted. I know my feelings will not change, and like I said, people like you are the reason that we are having such a difficult fight to legalize pot. your too affraid to teach your kids the truth, to think for themselves, that is why we are losing all our rights in the country. Fuck, I've seen my fair share of things and experienced quite a bit for a younger person, and your younger too, so it's not like you got a ton a shit under your belt that I dont. we just grew up in different places and were taught different things. But I know that there is know way that I could feel right about myself telling my kids that it's not ok to smoke pot... couldn't do it.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow I get amazed everytime I come in here and read some of the dummest comments ever lol.I guess those who say well if you grew big how are you broke and have bill collectors. Those are obviously the people who have a few plants made a few thousnad dollars and thats that lol. Anyone who has delat commercial size grows or loads knows the cost of profit to pontential loss is great.Not to implicate anyone but lets say you a smaller mid level commercial grower or seller grabbing up just 500 to a 1000 lbs at a time.You get 2 loads a month safly through a month so you reup.You have our semi load filled now with 2500 lbs and it gets popped and lost.AAt this size you paid for 1500 of those up front and the other 1000 were a matched front at discount rate. Now you lost your reups,the fronted discount match, the truck, the driver and all you mule costs.You have to fund a leagl aid for the driver unless you wanna have him feel abandoned and cut deals.Your broke now you have everyday bils and exspenses while trying to reset,reload and rearrange your setup.Now thats a ton of loss right there. Ok now figure out how to convince the connect to get you back going with a small 25 lb up on credit which means your prices just tripled at a small buy and on a front.Granted 25 lbs will be gone in less then an hour but how many more risks does it take to get back to zero and pay off the loss??Doesnt happen over night.Thn look at if if you grow and lets say like shown you loose a site or 2 to mothe nature or lets say a police coptor.How much you have to pay your debts with now?? zero your in the hole collecting debt.Can you grow a crop in a week? a month? nope not large as needed.Those who dont understand this cant help it as you ever been through those types of large ops.It happens and it happens alot. To lose $40 grand in a minute or $25000 in a small load hurts and is time consuming to fix.Nothing makes you sicker to see you quarter million dollar load being caught..does debt mean he like fuck no it actual shows those who know the game he is right on point as thats how it goes. You feast or famine and your not the one who always gets to chose which..Bill collectors dont say " Oh your crop was lost well we will just note that and call us when you reup".Its a risk you take and some times you win sometimes you loose..People asking about the dangers of what he is doing..yeah its dangerouse but also it is Canada so dont confuse the laws with the US laws not nearly as bad...Then someone asked which states are leagel to grow in and some responded but they gave a false answer. It is ilegal in all 50 states to grow marijuana.Some states have tried to go over fedeal aw and say you can but as you see daily the federal law is above state and local law so even if cali gives you a card saying ok you can grow the United States comes right in and arrests you and spits on that card as it means nothing to the countries laws so dont ever think its legal to grow in any state in the US as its not it is illegal in all 50 states.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 24, 2008)

ok dude ill just listen to you and tell 'em since your such a smart dude.. good plan man. keep tryin to tell me how to be a parent and ill probably change my ways. and yea man your right i dont fight for legalizing it,meaning no i have never voted and dont plan too. i get pot easy enough and have never had a problem getting it since i started, and ive moved to different states and never had a problem finding it. i see your point and its very valid but thats your plans on parenting. good for you hope it works out. i grew up in a town where non of my friends smoked pot, i lived down the street from a baseball park and thats what we did sports nothing else, never thought about drugs never asked about 'em. then we had to go to the town over for highschool and everyone from that city smoked. thats how we learned. so i plan on keeping it out of there minds unless like i said they ask me or are interested of what it is..then i will tell them. and tell them the reasons why its illegal. but thats just my parenting not yours...as R. Kelley says..
HATERS GONNA HATE.. BALLERS GONNA BALL


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Wow I get amazed everytime I come in here and read some of the dummest comments ever lol.I guess those who say well if you grew big how are you broke and have bill collectors. Those are obviously the people who have a few plants made a few thousnad dollars and thats that lol. Anyone who has delat commercial size grows or loads knows the cost of profit to pontential loss is great.Not to implicate anyone but lets say you a smaller mid level commercial grower or seller grabbing up just 500 to a 1000 lbs at a time.You get 2 loads a month safly through a month so you reup.You have our semi load filled now with 2500 lbs and it gets popped and lost.AAt this size you paid for 1500 of those up front and the other 1000 were a matched front at discount rate. Now you lost your reups,the fronted discount match, the truck, the driver and all you mule costs.You have to fund a leagl aid for the driver unless you wanna have him feel abandoned and cut deals.Your broke now you have everyday bils and exspenses while trying to reset,reload and rearrange your setup.Now thats a ton of loss right there. Ok now figure out how to convince the connect to get you back going with a small 25 lb up on credit which means your prices just tripled at a small buy and on a front.Granted 25 lbs will be gone in less then an hour but how many more risks does it take to get back to zero and pay off the loss??Doesnt happen over night.Thn look at if if you grow and lets say like shown you loose a site or 2 to mothe nature or lets say a police coptor.How much you have to pay your debts with now?? zero your in the hole collecting debt.Can you grow a crop in a week? a month? nope not large as needed.Those who dont understand this cant help it as you ever been through those types of large ops.It happens and it happens alot. To lose $40 grand in a minute or $25000 in a small load hurts and is time consuming to fix.Nothing makes you sicker to see you quarter million dollar load being caught..does debt mean he like fuck no it actual shows those who know the game he is right on point as thats how it goes. You feast or famine and your not the one who always gets to chose which..Bill collectors dont say " Oh your crop was lost well we will just note that and call us when you reup".Its a risk you take and some times you win sometimes you loose..People asking about the dangers of what he is doing..yeah its dangerouse but also it is Canada so dont confuse the laws with the US laws not nearly as bad...Then someone asked which states are leagel to grow in and some responded but they gave a false answer. It is ilegal in all 50 states to grow marijuana.Some states have tried to go over fedeal aw and say you can but as you see daily the federal law is above state and local law so even if cali gives you a card saying ok you can grow the United States comes right in and arrests you and spits on that card as it means nothing to the countries laws so dont ever think its legal to grow in any state in the US as its not it is illegal in all 50 states.



4 years and no one has spit on my card. you can't take a handful of news stories and call it all that. they do that to scare people. seems to be working.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 24, 2008)

hey filthy...
TRU DAT

thats where i was trying to go with this kinda..good speach


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 24, 2008)

Butt FDD would you not admitt if the feds came to your house they would arrest you on a federal warrant for illegal grow operations and if a scale and baggies were found a count of intent to manufacture and distribute would b added or do you stand by the suggestion you could show them your medical card and they would just leave and say sorry??It is what it is Cal says its ok.Feds say bull shit and some cali counties even dont acknowledge the cali ordenance so by all means its not truely legal just a little more relaxed then most states


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 24, 2008)

The people that don't seem to understand what is going on here have not been around since day 1.....I was here the day this thread was born...Nothing adds up, dude is a flake


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 24, 2008)

ok zeke and the plants are plastic right.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 24, 2008)

I never said that dick rider, I speak the truth, but being that you haven't been here since day 1 I prove my point


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 24, 2008)

zekke guess you didnt pay attention then name one thing your saying doesnt add up? There is nothing to add??? Hes making a video of his grow to make money to help pay debt. He has sponsors and partners for the dvd and gives you free previews to garner possible customers. He had debt from past failed or lost grows and thats why he was growig. The video is bonus income..Not much plainer then that?????


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 24, 2008)

I hear ya filthy but Im just saying there is nothing spectacular about what he is doing. I mean seriously, what is so spectacular about it. How is what he is doing helping marijuana prohibiton?


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 24, 2008)

no doubt filthy..i aint no dick rider either zeke. he said its to fight pot prohibition i dont agree that its gonna help but it aint hurting. sorry i wasnt here since day 1 but ive read the entire thread so i know what been said.. thanks for your input though


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 24, 2008)

Dude anytime anyone has anything to say about this thread you are the first person to jump in and whine dick ryder


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 24, 2008)

Something very curious happens in here after each episode...

IT JUST GET'S MORE FUCKING INSANE!

fuck, the next episode is so controversial, so dramatic, I'm afraid to come in here after. It's a good thing this is not a public forum -- I'd be fucking lynched by now!

Guys, guess what? Love me or hate me? This is my baby. And you can't take it away from me with your slings and arrows. Bring on the controversy. Slap it on baby. I eat shit like this for breakfast. I am so proud of what I have been able to do with this. I started out with the vision of making a slick documentary romanticizing the life of a master grower. I had no idea I would come out with the product I have -- life changing. A work so powerful it has changed me as a person. Just the making of it. 

I hear this shit about me faking things. When I first starting making the show? I went out there with the camera in hand at 250 dollars a day rental and a fist full of cash i had raised with a giant bud as my calling card. i was going to show these "investors" how I was going to make a killer show on the life of a successful grower. then I stood in the flood patch that day, knee high in water. My heart went in my throat. I got depressed. I almost quit the show right there. But I kept going. And going. And almost as an act of defiance, I kept going when everyone around me fell away and the year was falling apart. So you guys can fall away too. don't matter. I have a show to put up.


----------



## multisonic (Mar 24, 2008)

You eat shit for breakfast? EW.


Sry, ha ha ha I had to do it!

Keep it up man!



250/day rental on an XL-1!? 
I used to shoot weddings with one man just buy one. Gee wiz.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 24, 2008)

As far as marijuana prohibition it has realvence as it will further show in the full dvd how the laws of certain countries are so off kilter to the regards of a plant that is in all actuality if not illegal could be benefitial to the economy and further create more jobs and income to states or countries.He didnt say the video would make it legal but after marketing there is a chance people who don't grow or smoke may come across it and see what happens and see there is a positive that can come from it ,but the over reaction and wasted money that governments' waste to stop it instead of using its potential to add financial gain to the people could possibly change some opinions.A man who knows the benfits of the plant having hard times in a weak world economy was forced to wear a mask and hide just to grow this plant which will benefit thousands as a trickle down effect all in an effect to pay his own financial obligation versus him not paying these debts. It shows the good that can come from something so basterdized and monsterized by a closed minded society or governement.You have to think of the whole picture. The dvd will show the complete story he can show it all but if you watch and listen what he has posted makes perfect sense and he hasn't said one false thing. Some people let thier minds get the best of them. He wants his thoughts and opinions expressed via this artistic media to be out there so people can see how it really happens and make a true self opinion and not what he government tells you it's like. Shady gangsters in the ally raping and killing over this toxic killer plant called marijuana. It's his self expression to try and shed light on a false presentation by the government.


----------



## multisonic (Mar 24, 2008)

Damn Fletch that about sums it up all right. Shit if I were BDW I'd copy and paste that paragraph right onto the back of my DVD cover. After a little spell check of course!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 24, 2008)

Overall its a fun documenty to watch that is gonna play main roles.It will make him a profit to pay exspnses yes.It will show his personal struggle and how life has to be done sometimes in a governemnt opressed society.It hopefully will influence un settled minds to why it can be benfitial and it allows us to see part of it as pure entertainment free of charge with no forced sale. All in all people here should watch it understand it and then if they wannna see the whole tue story buy it if not thats fine too dont watch or buy but someone out there might just change thier mind in a positive direction towards marijuana which helps promote the deprohibtion of this plant.


----------



## ALX420 (Mar 24, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Something very curious happens in here after each episode...
> 
> IT JUST GET'S MORE FUCKING INSANE!
> 
> ...



while controversy is annoying on the surface, it is a symbol of change. please post that vid. we can handle it.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah my keyboard is screwed.Im going to get a new one shortly these keys stick bad and leave shit out and double click..lol just tried to clean it up with some edits


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Overall its a fun documenty to watch that is gonna play main roles.It will make him a profit to pay exspnses yes.It will show his personal struggle and how life has to be done sometimes in a governemnt opressed society.It hopefully will influence un settled minds to why it can be benfitial and it allows us to see part of it as pure entertainment free of charge with no forced sale. All in all people here should watch it understand it and then if they wannna see the whole tue story buy it if not thats fine too dont watch or buy but someone out there might just change thier mind in a positive direction towards marijuana which helps promote the deprohibtion of this plant.



and the award goes to...........


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 24, 2008)

*i just watched this thread grow by 3 pages in just an hour!!!!!!!!
i wish the media would get on our side and post the facts,rather than leave the average non toking voter in the dark!!!
*


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 24, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> I went out there with the camera in hand at 250 dollars a day rental and a fist full of cash i had raised with a giant bud as my calling card.


sorry, can't resist..

250 a day? are you fooking crazy...

You know the season is 12-20 weeks for an out do grow.. the numbers just don't work in your favor.. 



GREAT drama around your flicks.. congrats...


and finally...... pride, respect, honor, success etc,,,

all that is bullshit.. man made ego tripping shit... so be careful... the come down is harder than a month long binge on ecstasy...


iloveyou


----------



## ovwarrior (Mar 24, 2008)

to me this thread represents the exact reason that marijuana isnt legal...

"Yo, in a hundred years form now
Everyone who's living on this planet will be dead
So it's inconsequential really
All the shit that you talk
All the bullshit that you stand for
It's more important what, what your ready to build
What you're ready to pass down to your children
What you're ready to create
You better fucking remember that
When you challenge a mother fucker like me
Remember, I'm the dominant species"

-Immortal Technique


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 24, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> As far as marijuana prohibition it has realvence as it will further show in the full dvd how the laws of certain countries are so off kilter to the regards of a plant that is in all actuality if not illegal could be benefitial to the economy and further create more jobs and income to states or countries.He didnt say the video would make it legal but after marketing there is a chance people who don't grow or smoke may come across it and see what happens and see there is a positive that can come from it ,but the over reaction and wasted money that governments' waste to stop it instead of using its potential to add financial gain to the people could possibly change some opinions.A man who knows the benfits of the plant having hard times in a weak world economy was forced to wear a mask and hide just to grow this plant which will benefit thousands as a trickle down effect all in an effect to pay his own financial obligation versus him not paying these debts. It shows the good that can come from something so basterdized and monsterized by a closed minded society or governement.You have to think of the whole picture. The dvd will show the complete story he can show it all but if you watch and listen what he has posted makes perfect sense and he hasn't said one false thing. Some people let thier minds get the best of them. He wants his thoughts and opinions expressed via this artistic media to be out there so people can see how it really happens and make a true self opinion and not what he government tells you it's like. Shady gangsters in the ally raping and killing over this toxic killer plant called marijuana. It's his self expression to try and shed light on a false presentation by the government.


that was brilliant. Truely. just bang on and insightful


----------



## panhead (Mar 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i think this thread would have been cool 20 years ago. today we are headed in a completely different direction. we are trying to show that we can follow the rules. limit our grows. not buy harleys. we want to show we are just regular people making a living. this glamourizing of criminal activity is the last thing we want today.
> 
> we sign petitions, we write letters, we get it on the ballot and we vote. then we follow the rules. we pay our taxes. we make it right.


FDD,so far you have been the most critical member on this forum of the brown dirt thread,i see your explaination above but i have to think there is more,is there ?,sure seems to me there is.

When i read this post i was instantly struck by the hypocricy of it,we all watch on this forum as legal med card holders lablel them selves as lazy stoners on a daily basis, in many threads, yet nobody speaks out about that,we also watch while legal med card holders help growers accomplish illegal grows,then brag in open forum about spending the proceeds on Dodge Vipers,same deal,its all good & not one person has one thing to say about it.

So let me get this straight,legal med patients helping illegal grows is ok,then bragging about buying a Dodge Viper with the proceeds is ok too,but brown dirts 30 second clip about a Harley is galmorizing criminal activity.

As far as showing that WE can follow the rules you cant be serious can you,a 12 year old child can see that many people here are crushing every rule in the book on a daily basis,you dont have to be a rocket scientist to see the weights in some of these "legal grows" on this site dont jive with the law.

I think its great,to hell with their rules,im all for breaking THE RULES, but to continually condem or criticize one member while ignoring all the others, then gladly participating in others rule breaking activity seems very hypocratic to me.

Seems to me its like the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## panhead (Mar 24, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> The people that don't seem to understand what is going on here have not been around since day 1.....I was here the day this thread was born...Nothing adds up, dude is a flake


What needs to add up for you zeke ?,what cosmic explaination are you lookin for,it's a movie.

My father told me something many decades ago & ive never forgot it to this day.

" If your goal is to find fault in a man you wont have far to look". 

Instead of focusing on minutia or trying to find any crack in the story, as many are doing, whats wrong with just enjoying the story & letting the man have his day in the sun ?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 24, 2008)

lol vipers are for old men with small penises trying to pick up 23 year old blondes and dont know how uncool a dodge viper really islol like vettes and porches lol loser cars


----------



## panhead (Mar 24, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> lol vipers are for old men with small penises trying to pick up 23 year old blondes and dont know how uncool a dodge viper really islol like vettes and porches lol loser cars


Haha,i cant even fit in those cars,my head's right on the headliner,i let my wife talk me into buying her a Mustang & i rarely drive it,feels like im in a shoebox.

Give me an extended cab truck & im good to go.


----------



## sicknasty (Mar 24, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> come on fdd...like were real close to having it legal..aint ever gonna happen.
> and the video is in bc not like its in the states. you can find growing videos all over youtube and it might not help the big legalizing movement but like i said its never gonna be legal to grow nationwide. we gotta stop foooling ourselfs man, thats why growers make a living because its illegal not everyone dares to grow it. and if it ever was legalized there would be big weed corps selling it cheaper then anyone else could. i say fugg it grow plants everywhere and if dea finds some oh well thats what there job is. give them sonsabitches somethin to do. all i gotta say is grow it. grow it. grow it.....
> peace


 
Your such a tool call me a bitching idiot and turn around and say exactly what I said. Grow IT FOR PERSONAL USE NOT FOR MONEY. Please just go carefully lodge a bullet in your medulla.

I think I will stay on the teat so I don't have to latch on to the BDW dick. that is all.


----------



## boooky (Mar 24, 2008)

Well I mean if you allready have one felony....Whats 14 more? Only 1 is enough to ruin your life...And I have 5 felonys over myself and this plant..But people in Cali cant really have a say on the "weed" subject because cops dump out their baggys...Cops right me up with the same thing as if I was selling meth to todlers...The rest of the country is NOT like cali..But I dont expact people from Cali to feel the same day to day fears I go threw..We stil have choppers flying around looking for grows and cops payed to LOOK for pot smokers and growers...And in Cali it was put on the things not to do list..

fdd I would like to see you come here growing and having the same mind set you got.. No disrespect to you your a great guy..But around here you would be looking at ATLEAST 5 years here...Its harder for people to understand if they dont live that same fear..

You get cought you have a card that the state says you can grow witch helps you in your case....All I have is my word and my states laws...And when im in court I have to plead guilty because I did break the law..While you could argue your case because you got a card...

People in cali got it good and think the rest of the country is like them....Im sorry to tell you that right across the street per say you still got people getting maximum sentances for the crime.. So just show some compassion talking to these people because there life is in 10x more danger then yours for the same cause.


----------



## sicknasty (Mar 24, 2008)

boooky said:


> So just show some compassion talking to these people because there life is in 10x more danger then yours for the same cause.


Hmm. He has a medical card... correct me if I am wrong because doesn't this mean he uses for medication. NOT THE SAME CAUSE. Please remove your head from between your ass cheeks.

BDW grows for money and fame.

FDD grows for medication and recreation.

by the way there should be their go to school and then should be than your retarded


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 24, 2008)

yeah the trade off is..they have to live in cali and that sucks lol not as bad as florida though....or Arizona


----------



## boooky (Mar 24, 2008)

sicknasty said:


> Hmm. He has a medical card... correct me if I am wrong because doesn't this mean he uses for medication. NOT THE SAME CAUSE. Please remove your head from between your ass cheeks.
> 
> BDW grows for money and fame.
> 
> FDD grows for medication and recreation.


LMAO.........I cant get a mdeical card buddy niether can most other states.....See you think only the people that live in cali need medical weed? Most of ower country cant by federal law even if they are sick or need it..

So what your saying is fdd grows all that weed and doesnt sell any of it? Not likley, Thats like if I got an old VCR im not using and sombody offers me $50 for it imma sell it to them.

You dont even know my cause....I grow for no profit and give to certain people that need it and cant get it because the law doesnt alow it...I highly dought fdd is doing that he is making money off of clubs just like anyother grower in cali...

You should retract that statment because it doesnt make much sence if you dont live in cali....


----------



## sicknasty (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey booky does that cat have a larger brain than you? <--- correct usage
I will slap BDW then I will slap booky. <---- correct usage

Look there is a bunch of idiots following a deceiver. <---- correct usage
Their lack of true perception is sickening. <---- correct usage

Can we please see what this will do and put out a message from the community to the public that we don't condone this blatant slap to the face of democracy. If the pen is mightier than the sword why are you using the sword BDW? FDD thanks for helping me see the true effects of this so called savior of ganja!


----------



## boooky (Mar 24, 2008)

sicknasty said:


> by the way there should be their go to school and then should be than your retarded


Dude im sorry.........I have never called anyone on any type of spelling or grammer.......But what the fuck does that mean? I dont understand.....If your calling me retarded....Then do it without looking retarded?

Or better yet if your gonna degrade this mans thread with bull shit go make your own on how you disagree with him...And bask in the hate you guys create in the thread...Dont make this your basking area go bask elsewhere....


----------



## sicknasty (Mar 24, 2008)

boooky said:


> LMAO.........I cant get a mdeical card buddy niether can most other states.....See you think only the people that live in cali need medical weed? Most of ower country cant by federal law even if they are sick or need it..
> 
> So what your saying is fdd grows all that weed and doesnt sell any of it? Not likley, Thats like if I got an old VCR im not using and sombody offers me $50 for it imma sell it to them.
> 
> ...


How did Cali make it legal? Do it in your state. The clubs serve other... Medical Users. Without selling to the clubs and people buying from them there would be no economic reason for them. Never argue with someone smarter than you, I will shoot down all of your dumb ideas. The only way we will whack the FEDS is with a long ass time or force. The people of this country are too dumb to vote for a statesmen they love to follow who the news tells them to vote for and untill a select few lead the way we will not win the fight. Especially not by showing the government our mountain grow and laughing in their face.


----------



## boooky (Mar 24, 2008)

sicknasty said:


> Hey booky does that cat have a larger brain than you? <--- correct usage
> I will slap BDW then I will slap booky. <---- correct usage
> 
> Look there is a bunch of idiots following a deceiver. <---- correct usage
> ...


Dude you are the type of people that should be banned.....So what you live in cali and can grow legaly so you can slap people that get locked up for the same so called crime your able to do legally?

Blantant disrespect just because I disagree with you or dont live down the road....Get a clue dude cali is only cool for the people that live there for us we look at it like a life we would want to live....But the people from there think they are better then eveyone and think inside there own box...You have no argument other then shit talking PM me I can shit talk for days....I wouldnt suggest it though ive been none to make little girls cry.


----------



## sicknasty (Mar 24, 2008)

lol I love that. I live in the middle of freaking nowhere and I have six sources that will have weed in at the most an hour. You live in FLORIDA! There is actually people there with connections don't give me that bull that they can't find it. There is also a difference FDD if he sells is selling blue ray disc players you may be slinging, as you admit, your VCR's but you obviously in no way compare to him. Selling to a club I am sure does not net profits like you would imagine, they are there so medical users don't have to pay black market prices for the best weed in the world.

I live in the least populated state in the union. get over yourself! OH shit one more argument went out the window.


----------



## boooky (Mar 24, 2008)

sicknasty said:


> How did Cali make it legal? Do it in your state. The clubs serve other... Medical Users. Without selling to the clubs and people buying from them there would be no economic reason for them. Never argue with someone smarter than you, I will shoot down all of your dumb ideas. The only way we will whack the FEDS is with a long ass time or force. The people of this country are too dumb to vote for a statesmen they love to follow who the news tells them to vote for and untill a select few lead the way we will not win the fight. Especially not by showing the government our mountain grow and laughing in their face.


Clubs didnt come out until prop 215.....Niether did the people or the cards them selves....It takes people of political power to change laws like that in a state not the people.. Agian why are you so urged to make me look bad? Im telling you the facts and how it is......We go to jail for growing medical pot!!! We dont have 215 cards!! We are not California!!! If you dont show compasion for other people arround your contry that fight the same fight you do.......You sir are selfish.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 24, 2008)

Hmmm I do not see any logic to what sick is saying and I see a nice contradiction fromsucj a self proclaim samrt man.You know George Washington grew hemp for profit right and he is your avatart sooo either your agree with him that making a crop for profit is completely fine if it will benfit the grower or your not as smart as your trying to claim??


----------



## boooky (Mar 24, 2008)

sicknasty said:


> lol I love that. I live in the middle of freaking nowhere and I have six sources that will have weed in at the most an hour. You live in FLORIDA! There is actually people there with connections don't give me that bull that they can't find it. There is also a difference FDD if he sells is selling blue ray disc players you may be slinging, as you admit, your VCR's but you obviously in no way compare to him. Selling to a club I am sure does not net profits like you would imagine, they are there so medical users don't have to pay black market prices for the best weed in the world.


People at clubs will pay the same if not more then people on the street.....Try agian......It is the same thing as the VCR its an object you own that you dont need have a use for at that time....Same thing...

Clubs see more profit then your neighborhood herion dealer....


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 24, 2008)

From what I have seen and heard from people the grow clubs charge a boat load more then personal growers.It just makes people feel safe as they think they are legally buy weed there when in fact they are ileaglly buy ilegally manufactured drugs sold by profiters


----------



## sicknasty (Mar 24, 2008)

George grew hemp. BECAUSE IT WAS FUCKING LEGAL AND NEEDED! Just don't bring him into this.
Whatever I am just wrestling with pigs getting dirty, and your damn good at spewing garbage. Have your little BDW orgy I am out of this thread for good.


----------



## boooky (Mar 24, 2008)

sicknasty said:


> Whatever I am just wrestling with pigs getting dirty, and your damn good at spewing garbage. Have your little BDW orgy I am out of this thread for good.


Go back to cali and pay your taxes.....Its good for the cause......You make no sence unless you live in cali dude so stay there....


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 24, 2008)

Guess I was right he doesnt know history very well as he missed that completely.lol


----------



## bba (Mar 24, 2008)

sicknasty said:


> penis mightier!


OMG i love sean connery!


----------



## panhead (Mar 24, 2008)

boooky said:


> Well I mean if you allready have one felony....Whats 14 more? Only 1 is enough to ruin your life...And I have 5 felonys over myself and this plant..But people in Cali cant really have a say on the "weed" subject because cops dump out their baggys...Cops right me up with the same thing as if I was selling meth to todlers...The rest of the country is NOT like cali..But I dont expact people from Cali to feel the same day to day fears I go threw..We stil have choppers flying around looking for grows and cops payed to LOOK for pot smokers and growers...And in Cali it was put on the things not to do list..
> 
> fdd I would like to see you come here growing and having the same mind set you got.. No disrespect to you your a great guy..But around here you would be looking at ATLEAST 5 years here...Its harder for people to understand if they dont live that same fear..
> 
> ...


 
See now thats EXACTLY what im talking about,growers & med smokers in cali & in other places where the LAW looks the other way are not facing anywhere near the pressure the rest of the country is,if a cop drives by my grow there is zero percent chance he's gonna keep going & a 100% gaurantee that i will be prosecuted for ridiculous weights & dollar amounts,have my children & family assaulted/questioned,have my name & face plastered across every news program & newspaper in my state,then be named as the drug overlord of a marajuana empire thats killing kids with a "gateway drug",loose everything i own on the spot & spend the next few years fighting over doughnuts.

Then when i do get out of the joint i'll be paying off ten's of thousands of dollars in fines,visiting my parole officer,doing bullshit community service,going to victim witness classes & hearing mothers talk about children they lost due to drugs,going to 1,000's of hours of manditory drug classes & bullshit AA meetings ect.

Truthfully im not all that impressed with the way the legal somkers & growers are handeling their new found freedom,if anything most of the public display i see from them is doing more harm than good for the overall situation.

But back to the whole point of the thread,BDW'S a dick because..................


----------



## panhead (Mar 24, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> From what I have seen and heard from people the grow clubs charge a boat load more then personal growers.It just makes people feel safe as they think they are legally buy weed there when in fact they are ileaglly buy ilegally manufactured drugs sold by profiters


Way to tell it like it is fletch,i like that.

Plus rep.

EDIT,the rep system would not allow me to rep you.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 24, 2008)

dude no doubt panhead and fletch... i mean if i were in the same situation where i could buy or grow pot legally ide soon get use to it and act like its nothing..just human nature. but ive got busted before for having a brand new unused glass pipe..no lie but i do live in new england there strict up here. i lived in florida for a couple years and the cops found my bubbler, they walked me outside and told me to stomp it, then the officer had me throw the glass over the pavement into the woods and let me go.. its so different in other states people dont relize.. peace


----------



## panhead (Mar 24, 2008)

sicknasty said:


> George grew hemp. BECAUSE IT WAS FUCKING LEGAL AND NEEDED! Just don't bring him into this.
> Whatever I am just wrestling with pigs getting dirty, and your damn good at spewing garbage. Have your little BDW orgy I am out of this thread for good.


You talk the big talk but let me ask you this.

What have you done on the behalf of mj users worldwide,what personal freedoms have you put at risk to expound on your veiws of mj,what risk have you put your family at over growing,what was your part in getting mj legalized in your state,what are you doing right now to ease the severe punishments suffered by others who are doing the exact same thing you are.

And the big question,how many years have you spent in prison over marajuana offenses.

If you want to ride in here on a high horse you better be able to show how your doing something benificial for the cause or how you sat your ass in a cell & watched your family destroyed because of fucked up laws,so far i see nothing of your efforts, so please enlighten us all as to what you have done & are currently doing, instead of just kicking back & enjoying a freedom that most of the country will do serious time over,then whining about how another man chooses to express his personal veiws on unfair marajuana laws.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2008)

seems to me the only hate comes from those that used to be the biggest dog on the block. a strange dog comes on the block and captivates everyone old and new. then the old big dog wants a pissing match to show he is a big dog still lmao.


----------



## boooky (Mar 24, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> seems to me the only hate comes from those that used to be the biggest dog on the block. a strange dog comes on the block and captivates everyone old and new. then the old big dog wants a pissing match to show he is a big dog still lmao.


Awsome post...

And just FYI ive spent nearly 2 years in state prison for weed......Trust me people in cali cant talk on this subject unless the FEDs came and raided the club you owned......If you went to a club that got raided thats like me being at chucky cheese when the mouse gets busted for coke....When normal local police raid here its just like the FEDs asault rifles, zip ties, door kicked in, and loved ones molested by men that feel good doing it...


----------



## panhead (Mar 24, 2008)

sicknasty said:


> BDW grows for money and fame.
> 
> FDD grows for medication and recreation.


Unless you know both these men personally & know for a fact what each man does with his stash you should not give reason as to why either one of them grows,you submit your speculation as fact,not the most impressive arguement.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 24, 2008)

Im a medium lapdog adnd I pee randomly


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Im a medium lapdog adnd I pee randomly


i am a cock-a-poo. oh no i said cock, jesus christ here i go mucking up these threads again.


----------



## panhead (Mar 24, 2008)

boooky said:


> Awsome post...
> 
> And just FYI ive spent nearly 2 years in state prison for weed......Trust me people in cali cant talk on this subject unless the FEDs came and raided the club you owned......If you went to a club that got raided thats like me being at chucky cheese when the mouse gets busted for coke....When normal local police raid here its just like the FEDs asault rifles, zip ties, door kicked in, and loved ones molested by men that feel good doing it...


Same here brother,we probabally pressed the same bunks,ive been down twice,its easy to be cool & tough about growing when at the most you'll get an apperance ticket, then get to explain yourself,or my favorite about how people are still at risk because "the feds" can still do this & that.

I lost every possesion i had plus my first wife over these bullshit laws & had my face plastered all over every newspaper in the state,watching BDW's movies & hearing his wife remember back when she was questioned over his actions made my chest get all tight & left me feeling fucked up,weather its really part of his life or made up for dramatic effect is of no difference to me,its a reality in most places.

What is of importance to me about BDW's movies is that they show the day to day hardships lived by most of the country who chose to grow mj,same thing with the chopper,who cares if he paid the pilot to stage the landing in the patch,the scene shows people what commercial growers go through to supply the consumers what they want/demand.

I swear to god,some guy's will find something wrong with free pussy.


----------



## boooky (Mar 24, 2008)

panhead said:


> Same here brother,we probabally pressed the same bunks,ive been down twice,its easy to be cool & tough about growing when at the most you'll get an apperance ticket, then get to explain yourself,or my favorite about how people are still at risk because "the feds" can still do this & that.
> 
> I lost every possesion i had plus my first wife over these bullshit laws & had my face plastered all over every newspaper in the state,watching BDW's movies & hearing his wife remember back when she was questioned over his actions made my chest get all tight & left me feeling fucked up,weather its really part of his life or made up for dramatic effect is of no difference to me,its a reality in most places.
> 
> ...


The chopper flying over is day to day life growing outdoors around here..Cops look for water because they know we gotta water them..I beleive the guy is telling the truth because ive lived it....Some people find it hard to beleive they chase us down like dogs and tag us like cattle.....I can count 7 times where a chopper has stopped high in the air above a grow of mine and each time they got tore up. 2 of the times they flew low like that remember they cant land that chopper and loosing you in the woods during the day is gonna happen before ground units get there.

If people in cali where doing what he was doing it would be better...What do you really think goes threw someones mind when they stumble on a pot field? Its not lets call the cops...For most people it strikes a nerve and they realize how many people are locked up for that stupid shit growing out of the ground in the middle of some woods...


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 24, 2008)

boooky said:


> Awsome post...
> 
> And just FYI ive spent nearly 2 years in state prison for weed......Trust me people in cali cant talk on this subject unless the FEDs came and raided the club you owned......If you went to a club that got raided thats like me being at chucky cheese when the mouse gets busted for coke....When normal local police raid here its just like the FEDs asault rifles, zip ties, door kicked in, and loved ones molested by men that feel good doing it...


Two years? I have NOTHING but respect for you man.


----------



## cronman (Mar 24, 2008)

hey brown dirt how long till you think episode 11 will be out?


----------



## boooky (Mar 24, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Two years? I have NOTHING but respect for you man.


I dont need respect I need you to keep doing what your doing....Maybe then people will see its no just bill collectors and choppers over head....Its that feeling of walking threw the woods not knowing weather your walking into a green field that makes you smile from ear to ear or you walk up to some dug up plants and have been fucked by the man...They wont hear you because they have never relyed on nature for a pay check..And im here to tell you shes a fucking bitch most of the time..But when she pays she fuckin pays brotha...

Keep going Browndirt....They get you just start agian when you get out they cant take your freedom from you forever just a couple months or years but I got my hole life to be free. And im not free unless im growing weed so come get me...


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2008)

right on!!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 24, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> The people that don't seem to understand what is going on here have not been around since day 1.....I was here the day this thread was born...Nothing adds up, dude is a flake


Kinda feel sorry for you man. It must suck being you. You getting your kicks? I'm gonna coin a term in your name right now. It's called a "famer". A famer is a flamer that gets his kicks and 15 minutes at someone elses expense in a thread ... because deep down inside he has such an unresolved inferiority complex, that he is given to cowardly acts that only the anonimity of the Internet can afford him. Famers are the lowest of the low, predatory, and are pathological -- so there is no point in trying to redeem them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

panhead said:


> FDD,so far you have been the most critical member on this forum of the brown dirt thread,i see your explaination above but i have to think there is more,is there ?,sure seems to me there is.
> 
> When i read this post i was instantly struck by the hypocricy of it,we all watch on this forum as legal med card holders lablel them selves as lazy stoners on a daily basis, in many threads, yet nobody speaks out about that,we also watch while legal med card holders help growers accomplish illegal grows,then brag in open forum about spending the proceeds on Dodge Vipers,same deal,its all good & not one person has one thing to say about it.
> 
> ...



dodge viper? you have me mistaken with someone else. i do my best to keep my finances to myself. i drive a 1979 dodge power wagon. i paid $3800 for it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

wow, everyone hates cali. like someone came here one day and handed us all cards. WE FOUGHT FOR IT!!!!!!!!!! we wrote letters, we got it on the ballot and we voted. now we have our RIGHTS!!!!!! if you can't see that then it explains everything. 

lol


----------



## boooky (Mar 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wow, everyone hates cali. like someone came here one day and handed us all cards. WE FOUGHT FOR IT!!!!!!!!!! we wrote letters, we got it on the ballot and we voted. now we have our RIGHTS!!!!!! if you can't see that then it explains everything.
> 
> lol


I dont hate cali.....But I hate it the girls here call you daddy........I cant vote im a felon because of weed...........So dont hold this on me buddy....Neither can the rest of my state that smokes pot because they get the same CDS felonys when they get caught and felons cant vote see how it works?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

boooky said:


> I dont hate cali.....But I hate it the girls here call you daddy........I cant vote im a felon because of weed...........So dont hold this on me buddy....Neither can the rest of my state that smokes pot because they get the same CDS felonys when they get caught and felons cant vote see how it works?


oh, i see. excuses. whatever works for ya. 

it wasn't always legal here.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

panhead said:


> FDD,so far you have been the most critical member on this forum of the brown dirt thread,i see your explaination above but i have to think there is more,is there ?,sure seems to me there is.
> 
> When i read this post i was instantly struck by the hypocricy of it,we all watch on this forum as legal med card holders lablel them selves as lazy stoners on a daily basis, in many threads, yet nobody speaks out about that,we also watch while legal med card holders help growers accomplish illegal grows,then brag in open forum about spending the proceeds on Dodge Vipers,same deal,its all good & not one person has one thing to say about it.
> 
> ...




i was gonna leave this alone but you make it waaaaaay to easy. go to the thread you are referring to. read my immediate reaction when "trenton" said he was looking at a viper. then come back and call me a hypocrite. thanks.


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 24, 2008)

i believe the people in cali deserve their med cards, and their legal marijuana laws. as FDD just said above they fought for what they want. 

how many of you or your friends have written letters to your congressman explaining how the marijuana laws of your state and this country are outrageous, and how the "war on drugs" spends billions of dollars a year over a fucking plant!! 

until you stand up and actually start a movement other than typing on RIU about how BDW is a "flake", you have no room to talk and bash the california citizens because they have legal weed.

and as for boooky who said he's not free unless he's growing...ROCK ON BROTHER!!!


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wow, everyone hates cali. like someone came here one day and handed us all cards. WE FOUGHT FOR IT!!!!!!!!!! we wrote letters, we got it on the ballot and we voted. now we have our RIGHTS!!!!!! if you can't see that then it explains everything.
> 
> lol


There are other places besides cali that have medical herb and fought the same for it as us..so im not sure why people are hating on cali..as for the other load of internet crud Its plain and simple if you don't like BDW warrior don't watch him simple as that if you don't agree with him fine you have that right to debate, but you can also do it with respect. Sitting here whining about the laws is senseless, we should be doing something about it like BDW's primary motive...people say oh you have it easy your in cali, so what...?? you just have to motivate yourself and other lazy asses to go out and vote and make a difference you cant expect everything to be handed to you for free.


----------



## boooky (Mar 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> oh, i see. excuses. whatever works for ya.
> 
> it wasn't always legal here.


So if you had several felonys for growing pot what would your thoughts on this be? I mean honestly you really dont have the ability to realize your blessed? And that some people are getting locked up doing the same thing you do so freely? Come on man ive never been so offended before to be honest unless it was a judge giving me prison time....You really think your that much better then me? Because you can grow freely? Yeah and you talk about legalization with such passion but shit on people that are getting locked up for it? I just dont see how you think like this....So its MY falt its illegal in my state? Is fdd the reason weed became legal in cali? Am I missing somthing here what the hell? 

Are you the police? I mean for somone growing that much shit in their back yard you are sure quick to jump on someone for growing and fighting for the cause....Some of us can only do ower part one way and thats growing and going to jail you wont ever realize that because you havent been there done that....You grow in your back yard with your chest out thinking your the shit well sorry buddy I get locked up doing what you do.....I guess your better people in cali....the rest of the country diserves prison time because they dont think like cali people.......I mean really do you not see what your saying?!?!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

boooky said:


> So if you had several felonys for growing pot what would your thoughts on this be? I mean honestly you really dont have the ability to realize your blessed? And that some people are getting locked up doing the same thing you do so freely? Come on man ive never been so offended before to be honest unless it was a judge giving me prison time....You really think your that much better then me? Because you can grow freely? Yeah and you talk about legalization with such passion but shit on people that are getting locked up for it? I just dont see how you think like this....So its MY falt its illegal in my state? Is fdd the reason weed became legal in cali? Am I missing somthing here what the hell?
> 
> Are you the police?



you're the one saying i'm better. i'm trying to tell you i'm no different. 

can you write? you know, with a pen and paper? write your congressman. start a petition. join a grassroots organization. become part of the "movement". the political movement to change those laws so the next guy DOESN'T go to jail. 

you have me all wrong.


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 24, 2008)

boooky said:


> I dont hate cali.....But I hate it the girls here call you daddy........I cant vote im a felon because of weed...........So dont hold this on me buddy....Neither can the rest of my state that smokes pot because they get the same CDS felonys when they get caught and felons cant vote see how it works?


UMM ur wrong man felons can vote i am a felon i still vote and so is my friend.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

dude tried to call me a cop. hahhahahahahha good stuff.


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 24, 2008)

haha well i did see u had a shotgun my your wrong once i think haha and ur cat next to it... haha realy has nothing to do with it but yea i saw it FDD IS DEA!!!!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 24, 2008)

Viper ,wagon .its all the same you richy surfer with your lushous 10 foot monster plants taking up all that precious cali real estate that sean penn could be using right now to grow his army of miltant angry midgets lol..seriously what the 0-60 on that beast


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you're the one saying i'm better. i'm trying to tell you i'm no different.
> 
> can you write? you know, with a pen and paper? write your congressman. start a petition. join a grassroots organization. become part of the "movement". the political movement to change those laws so the next guy DOESN'T go to jail.
> 
> you have me all wrong.


I have yet to see you say your better or boast your luck with your situation of growing.As a matter of fact i have seen posts of how you sell to your club cheaper then most people would go,or how you break people off way fat for trimming your monster colas So all i see is you helping not taking..that dudes trippin.


----------



## boooky (Mar 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you're the one saying i'm better. i'm trying to tell you i'm no different.
> 
> can you write? you know, with a pen and paper? write your congressman. start a petition. join a grassroots organization. become part of the "movement". the political movement to change those laws so the next guy DOESN'T go to jail.
> 
> you have me all wrong.


You talk as if we are so wrong for what we do and you are so right.......Sorry but thats true....Call off your panzys no body cares what they say this is a booky-fdd convo.. I want an answer McCain......Dont McCain out on me and dance arround the subject.. Why are you so quick to jump on peoples cases over what happens in other states? This is coming from someone that has been in prison fighting the same cause you do.....Call me what you want but atleast answer why you dont support these people?

You sell weed to clubs......I sell weed to people that could go to clubs if they where legal here.......How are you above me unless you are a cop? Thats how I got cop because you do the same thing I do yet judge me because its not legal here....Very cop like nothing wrong with being a cop they protect n serve n stay funky......


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> haha well i did see u had a shotgun my your wrong once i think haha and ur cat next to it... haha realy has nothing to do with it but yea i saw it FDD IS DEA!!!!!!



i don't own a gun.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

boooky said:


> You talk as if we are so wrong for what we do and you are so right.......Sorry but thats true....Call off your panzys no body cares what they say this is a booky-fdd convo.. I want an answer McCain......Dont McCain out on me and dance arround the subject.. Why are you so quick to jump on peoples cases over what happens in other states? This is coming from someone that has been in prison fighting the same cause you do.....Call me what you want but atleast answer why you dont support these people?
> 
> You sell weed to clubs......I sell weed to people that could go to clubs if they where legal here.......How are you above me unless you are a cop? Thats how I got cop because you do the same thing I do yet judge me because its not legal here....Very cop like nothing wrong with being a cop they protect n serve n stay funky......



when did i ever judge you? all i am saying is this is not the direction for change. you seem to be really taking this personal. i am sorry you did time. thank you for helping. now go write that letter.  start here......they have something for EVERY state......Marijuana Law Reform - NORML


----------



## boooky (Mar 24, 2008)

Im a member of NORML.......I do what I do to help people but also to make money I cant live or grow without being payed. I dunno I allready forgot whatever....I need to smoke a bowl.............fdd for president.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Viper ,wagon .its all the same you richy surfer with your lushous 10 foot monster plants taking up all that precious cali real estate that sean penn could be using right now to grow his army of miltant angry midgets lol..seriously what the 0-60 on that beast




0-60 in 2.5 sec, pulling a house. 
thing gets it on.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 0-60 in 2.5 sec, pulling a house.
> thing gets it on.


It gets off too


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 24, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> haha well i did see u had a shotgun my your wrong once i think haha and ur cat next to it... haha realy has nothing to do with it but yea i saw it FDD IS DEA!!!!!!


haha am realy high that does not sound right at all sorry about that but i swear i say a gun in one your pictures it might have been Caligrown


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> haha am realy high that does not sound right at all sorry about that but i swear i say a gun in one your pictures it might have been Caligrown




no guns here. 
unless you count my avatar.


----------



## SmokerE (Mar 24, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Kinda feel sorry for you man. It must suck being you. You getting your kicks? I'm gonna coin a term in your name right now. It's called a "famer". A famer is a flamer that gets his kicks and 15 minutes at someone elses expense in a thread ... because deep down inside he has such an unresolved inferiority complex, that he is given to cowardly acts that only the anonimity of the Internet can afford him. Famers are the lowest of the low, predatory, and are pathological -- so there is no point in trying to redeem them.


 
.......... Rep +


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 24, 2008)

finally an intelligent conversation in here.

It's a civil liberties issue. there are three schools of thought. Those who don't want it legal because they fear it and think it will be the undoing of our youth;those that don't want it legal because as long as it's criminalized there is big money to be made (prohibition); and those who do not want to be persecuted for growing or smoking it. Do you know in some states it's still illegal to fuck someone in the ass? Now that's just wrong! The government should stay out of our bodies and our bedrooms. I don't think there is any greater insult to the intelligence of the individual than telling them that they can't touch something or do something because they can't be trusted not to abuse it -- so therefore everyone gets painted with the same brush. The status quo is fucked up people! Look at credit, and it's big brother debt. They are the porn of the free market system, and the status quo is the enabler. Who the fuck cares what their "credit score" is? What? So I can have the privilege of enslaving myself to debt and making the banks and credit card companies richer? Look at the sub prime crisis in the states right now. Those fucking white collar crooks are the biggest criminals of all. There needs to be a revolution here. They tell you bankruptcy is bad. Why? Because it forces you to live within your means? You go bankrupt and the minute you are showing a healthy balance, you can get another credit card anyway. If you ask me its a fucking freemason and illuminati conspiracy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> finally an intelligent conversation in here.
> 
> It's a civil liberties issue. there are three schools of thought. Those who don't want it legal because they fear it and think it will be the undoing of our youth;those that don't want it legal because as long as it's criminalized there is big money to be made (prohibition); and those who do not want to be persecuted for growing or smoking it. Do you know in some states it's still illegal to fuck someone in the ass? Now that's just wrong! The government should stay out of our bodies and our bedrooms. I don't think there is any greater insult to the intelligence of the individual than telling them that they can't touch something or do something because they can't be trusted not to abuse it -- so therefore everyone gets painted with the same brush. The status quo is fucked up people! Look at credit, and it's big brother debt. They are the porn of the free market system, and the status quo is the enabler. Who the fuck cares what their "credit score" is? What? So I can have the privilege of enslaving myself to debt and making the banks and credit card companies richer? Look at the sub prime crisis in the states right now. Those fucking white collar crooks are the biggest criminals of all. There needs to be a revolution here. They tell you bankruptcy is bad. Why? Because it forces you to live within your means? You go bankrupt and the minute you are showing a healthy balance, you can get another credit card anyway. If you ask me its a fucking freemason and illuminati conspiracy.




now this i will agree with. credit is a scam.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 24, 2008)

*hey bdw i answered youre pm but youre shit is at max so it wont accept any more pm's peace*


----------



## boooky (Mar 24, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> finally an intelligent conversation in here.
> 
> It's a civil liberties issue. there are three schools of thought. Those who don't want it legal because they fear it and think it will be the undoing of our youth;those that don't want it legal because as long as it's criminalized there is big money to be made (prohibition); and those who do not want to be persecuted for growing or smoking it. Do you know in some states it's still illegal to fuck someone in the ass? Now that's just wrong! The government should stay out of our bodies and our bedrooms. I don't think there is any greater insult to the intelligence of the individual than telling them that they can't touch something or do something because they can't be trusted not to abuse it -- so therefore everyone gets painted with the same brush. The status quo is fucked up people! Look at credit, and it's big brother debt. They are the porn of the free market system, and the status quo is the enabler. Who the fuck cares what their "credit score" is? What? So I can have the privilege of enslaving myself to debt and making the banks and credit card companies richer? Look at the sub prime crisis in the states right now. Those fucking white collar crooks are the biggest criminals of all. There needs to be a revolution here. They tell you bankruptcy is bad. Why? Because it forces you to live within your means? You go bankrupt and the minute you are showing a healthy balance, you can get another credit card anyway. If you ask me its a fucking freemason and illuminati conspiracy.


That is wierd how I owe credit card companys money but they send me more.....Should I just keep spending? I have stoped sence like a year ago but it would be nice.I mean whats the worse they can do? Break my legs? BWHAHA or even more funny prison BWAHAHa the day I go to jail for dept imma claim Al Capone is running ower country


----------



## SmokerE (Mar 24, 2008)

It's still a choice. As long as you don't let money rule your life and your content with what you have, and not borrow what you cannot yet afford...all is good.


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 24, 2008)

here here BDW!! thank you for finally putting into perspective what tons of people have trying to say on here all along. the government of this country is so fucked up right now nad has been for years. you are right, the real criminals of this country are the ones who run it. the kennedy's made their millions through alcohol prohibition back in the day. now they run this country and are considered "upper class'. back in the late 60s ted kennedy wrecked a car in a river, while drunk, with a woman inside who ended up dying and he didn't spend 1 day in jail. now someone like booky may sell a few dime bags and in the eyes of the uneducated americans he's the real criminal. if you a steal a loaf of bread for your starving family is that a crime?? the government would want you say and yes, and want you prosecute to the fullest extent of the law. that is of course unless your wearing a suit and tie and sitting in the house. 

for decades the US government has been brainwashing the entire country, especially the youth, and telling that marijuana is bad and it will lead you to harsher drugs and kill you. the government has a plan to educate the youth just enough to the point where the kids don't have enough intellect to ever question anything they hear or reason their own opinions and views of this country, or the views of the politicans.


----------



## superskunkxnl (Mar 25, 2008)

right on!!


----------



## tacticalcustoms (Mar 25, 2008)

government could make weed legal and use the funds to have a national health care system where you don't have to pay to see a fucking doctor. huh. the government is fucked up in so many ways I don't even want to get started.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 25, 2008)

fyi - you are the government... all of you... all of us... 

Blaming the governemnt, blaming corporations, any kind of finger pointing is as crazy as blaming your ass for shitting in the toilet.. D any of you SPEND YOR days blaming your ass for smelling so bad....????

Sack it up and just move into reality... There is a lot of room OUT here....

I have heard many many people in my day DENY reality... argue with reality... they say... 

IT should have, It could have, It would have....

Its all denial... 

Just sack it up and take the responsibility... IT is ONLY YOU..US... WE.... I.....

THE GOVERNMENT is not to BLAME... YOU are all of US...

The government is a fictitious body.... a fictitious entity.. that WE MADE... that is MADE of US.... 

STOP BLAMING... once you start blaming the blaming never ends... WE are responsible.. accept it NOW.. or keep getting free lessons..

and I actual enjoy watching people get free lessons... 

reality check... check one .... check one, two...

is this mic ON?

iloveyou


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 25, 2008)

So let me understand this correctly.....

You BDW earned the name BDW 20+ years ago and you decided you wanted to grow herb because you were in debt....All this talk of passion and everything else is bullshit if you ask me, You got in to deep in your own story and was lying to yourself,

Or was this all a plot for the story.....Im just trying to understand what is real and what isnt...


So far I got you are in debt and growing weed to get out of debt...Hmmmmm Is there anything else I need to know


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 25, 2008)

and BTW to all the non believers....Marijuana is becoming more and more acceptable all the time...This shit is happening right now and you people are blind


----------



## gotdamunchies (Mar 25, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> UMM ur wrong man felons can vote i am a felon i still vote and so is my friend.


Do some research...I too am a convicted felon with the right to vote, only because my ajudication(?) was withheld, otherwise I would not be able to vote OR own a gun...its not the same for everyone.....

First, let's lay out the facts. Although some felons have been legally disenfranchised, others have not. Specifically, while only four states allow felons to vote while they are in prison, 18 allow felons to vote while they are on parole and 21 allow them to vote while on probation. Only 10 states permanently disenfranchise all felons and another handful do so to some ex-offenders or restore the ability to vote after a time limit. The Sentencing Project, a prisoner advocacy group, says that 13% of black males are disenfranchised under these laws. They're an advocacy group and their exact figure is subject to challenge, but let's not quibble over a few percentage points. Clearly, this is a big deal. 
The simple answer to your question is that felons can't vote is because voting is a civil right and you forfeit certain rights, temporarily anyway, when convicted of a serious crime. But the full story, as always, is more complex. Pull up a chair and light a cigar. 
The voting history of the United States is mostly one of extending voting rights from the few to the many, not the other way around. Over the course of our Constitution, rights have been extended to non-whites (Amendment XV in 1870), to women (XIX in 1920), to people unable or unwilling to pay a poll tax (XXIV, 1964) and to people over the age of 18 (XXVI, 1971). Additionally, state laws extended the right to non-property owners and others. Felons mostly just never got out from the historical and common-law prohibitions against their ability to vote. 
Convicted felons have been denied various privileges granted to other citizens going all the way back to ancient Rome and Greece--this practice is laced throughout the common law that serves as the basis for U.S. law. Hey, at least we don't banish offenders any more. 
_*The guiding case law currently is Richardson v. Ramirez, 418 U.S. 24 (1974). In that case, a majority of the Supreme Court found that the 14th Amendment gives the states clear permission to deny the vote to felons*_. The second part of the amendment essentially reduced a state's representation in Congress if the state has denied the right to vote to otherwise eligible citizens for any reason "except for participation in rebellion, or other crime." William Rehnquist, then a green associate justice, wrote for the majority that this language (and the accompanying legislative history) made it clear that the states may abridge the rights of those convicted of "other crimes." Given your point about black males' voting rights, it is interesting to note that one purpose of the 14th Amendment was to encourage states to extend voting rights to newly-freed slaves. If you ever write a song about irony, you'll want a list of words that rhyme with Ramirez. 
"That's not fair!" you say. Well, here's a glimmer of hope. In _Hunter v. Underwood_, 471 U.S. 222 (1985), the court found that the right to disenfranchise felons was not absolute. Specifically, the court found that a disenfranchisement law reflecting "purposeful racial discrimination" was not constitutional. So if one could show that the pattern of convictions of blacks vs. whites in the war on drugs or otherwise showed "purposeful racial discrimination," one might be able to get Wild Bill and the Supremes to reconsider. When you go to argue the case, be sure to point out that states with tough anti-felon laws tend to be located in the South and that a lot of these laws were beefed up around the turn of the century to include crimes thought to be more commonly committed by blacks. But you probably won't win. Your better bet is to get a change to the laws of your state. Good luck--not a lot of legislators want to put "I'll give felons more rights!" on their campaign posters. 
I'm grateful for the assistance of The Sentencing Project in the preparation of this item. You can learn more about felon-disenfranchisement laws from The Sentencing Project at http://www.sentencingproject.org/index.htm l.


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 25, 2008)

Garden Known, i agree with you that this goverment is one we created, we gave them the power that they have, but can you also agree that our government is also corrupt? there is talk on here about voting, but hell, who gives a shit about voting bush never won his presidency legally anyway. he ran this country for 8 years on an election he never won. if the government wants a certain person to be president then that person will be president. all of that "your vote counts" shit is a crock if you ask me.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 25, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> Garden Known, i agree with you that this goverment is one we created, we gave them the power that they have, but can you also agree that our government is also corrupt? there is talk on here about voting, but hell, who gives a shit about voting bush never won his presidency legally anyway. he ran this country for 8 years on an election he never won. if the government wants a certain person to be president then that person will be president. all of that "your vote counts" shit is a crock if you ask me.


i agree with this dude we got no say one what happens what so ever the goverment will do what they see fit wither we say so or not i much rather have bush then any of the assholes coming up i know it sounds sexiest but a woman souldnt be president there to kind hearted and forgiven i mean look at hillary she allready talking about pulling ppl out of the war i know ppl say we souldnt be in war but there a terriost race they do anything they dispise americans so it had to be done or the war would of been fought on are own soil or even worse they could of just gotten there hands on a nuclear bomb i mean given time it would of happened i think we souldnt be changing there way in socity or there goverment but certain ppl had to go and they where to high of a risk u know what that be like to have a bomb target the white house and a nuclear bomb can be destroyed in the sky cause of the ozone it waste it so it was a hudge problem that had to be dealt with wither or not we had a reason


----------



## Weed Guy (Mar 25, 2008)

Its so dificult to keep up with this thread. Currently 1,883 comments and 49,603 views, ITS MENTAL!!


----------



## tacticalcustoms (Mar 25, 2008)

^^ i'm with this dude


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2008)

there is A LOT more to voting then picking a president.

i see A LOT of excuses. if you can't vote it legal then how do you explain california?

this thread is running in circles.

go back to GK's post and read the part about "denial". 

anyone look into that letter yet? 

he it is again in case anyone missed it.......Marijuana Law Reform - NORML


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> there is A LOT more to voting then picking a president.
> 
> i see A LOT of excuses. if you can't vote it legal then how do you explain california?
> 
> ...



oh fuck yeah.... i can't wait to see how this goes. first time in a long time we have the chance to stop the bullshit... it's gunna happen. if they took a vote in the entire country about pot, I bet it would be legalized, but only if it was put to a real vote, oh, and the people who don't think their vote counts ACTUALLY VOTED


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 25, 2008)

see the thing to get pot legilized has toi be held in supreme court in dc and the has to be a bill singed by most of the legistlater if thats how u spell it for that simple fact i dont think it will be legilized there dick heads i mean even in amsterdam its not even legal its tolerrated its consider a health hazard instead of a criminal problem like the us looks at it thats the only reason amsterdam its legal


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 25, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> see the thing to get pot legilized has toi be held in supreme court in dc and the has to be a bill singed by most of the legistlater if thats how u spell it for that simple fact i dont think it will be legilized there dick heads i mean even in amsterdam its not even legal its tolerrated its consider a health hazard instead of a criminal problem like the us looks at it thats the only reason amsterdam its legal


and thats exactly what this bill is, it may not have a chance this year, but they can't fight it forever. I don't understand how you can sit there and say that you want it legalized and blah blah blah, yet you don't do anything about it, you sit there and say it's never gunna happen. of coarse it wont happen if everyone that wants it legalized were like you. VOTE, contact your legislators, do something instead sitting there saying it's never gunna happen.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2008)

there's a law that says if more than half the states approve it then the feds HAVE to change the law. i wish i new the name of that law. i just saw it a few days ago.


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> there's a law that says if more than half the states approve it then the feds HAVE to change the law. i wish i new the name of that law. i just saw it a few days ago.


that's sweet, do you know if it applies only to medi pot since that is what the bills that are getting passed consist of? or would they have to decriminalize it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> that's sweet, do you know if it applies only to medi pot since that is what the bills that are getting passed consist of? or would they have to decriminalize it?



i'm searching and i can't find it. i don't know what to search for. it's there though.


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 25, 2008)

either way... fuckin sweet!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2008)

this isn't it but this is some good info.

changing the law has NOTHING to do with the president........Removal of cannabis from Schedule I of the Controlled Substances Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
.
.
.
.

"Marijuana could be rescheduled either legislatively, through Congress, or through the executive branch. Congress has so far rejected all bills to reschedule marijuana. However, it is not unheard of for Congress to intervene in the drug scheduling process; in February 2000, for instance, Congress passed _Public Law 106-172_, also known as the _Hillory J. Farias and Samantha Reed Date-Rape Drug Prohibition Act of 2000_,[10] adding GHB to Schedule I.[11]
The Controlled Substances Act also provides for a rulemaking process by which the United States Attorney General can reschedule marijuana administratively. These proceedings represent the only means of legalizing medical marijuana without an act of Congress. Rescheduling supporters have often cited the lengthy petition review process as a reason why marijuana is still illegal.[1] The first petition took 22 years to review, and the second took 7 years. In 2002, the Coalition for Rescheduling Cannabis filed a third petition."


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 25, 2008)

the third petition, do you know if they have turned it in? or can we still sign it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> the third petition, do you know if they have turned it in? or can we still sign it?







*2002 Coalition for Rescheduling Cannabis petition*

On October 9, 2002, the Coalition for Rescheduling Cannabis filed another petition.[35] The new organization consisted of medical marijuana patients and other petitioners who would be more directly affected by the DEA's decision. On April 3, 2003, the DEA accepted the filing of that petition. According to Jon Gettman, "In accepting the petition the DEA has acknowledged that the Coalition has established a legally significant argument in support of the recognition of the accepted medical use of cannabis in the United States."
Gettman speculates that if marijuana is removed from Schedule I, three possible outcomes are that marijuana could be:[36]

Regulated as a Schedule III or IV prescription drug, similarly to ketamine or anabolic steroids;
Regulated as a Schedule V over-the-counter substance; or
Removed from the Schedules and regulated similarly to alcoholic beverages or tobacco.
 In a footnote to the majority decision in _Gonzales v. Raich_, Justice John Paul Stevens said that if the scientific evidence offered by medical marijuana supporters is true, it would "cast serious doubt" on the Schedule I classification.[37]


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 25, 2008)

already turned in then, damn


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2008)

YouTube - Bob Marley & The Wailers - Get Up, Stand Up: From Legend DVD


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Bob Marley & The Wailers - Get Up, Stand Up: From Legend DVD


is that like a music video? I'm at work so can't listen to anything...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> is that like a music video? I'm at work so can't listen to anything...



yes it is.


----------



## daddychrisg (Mar 25, 2008)

*YouTube - bob marley

*_Long live the love and inspiration that Bob Marley possessed....DCG_


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2008)

daddychrisg said:


> *YouTube - bob marley
> 
> *_Long live the love and inspiration that Bob Marley possessed....DCG_



now that's a man who could start a movement.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 26, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> and thats exactly what this bill is, it may not have a chance this year, but they can't fight it forever. I don't understand how you can sit there and say that you want it legalized and blah blah blah, yet you don't do anything about it, you sit there and say it's never gunna happen. of coarse it wont happen if everyone that wants it legalized were like you. VOTE, contact your legislators, do something instead sitting there saying it's never gunna happen.


easy weither it is legilized cool but if not im still going to grow my weed not a damn thing they can do about it either i kinda thinking growing and it being illegal and not geting caught the fun part its like ur geting over on the law or some shit like that


----------



## ovwarrior (Mar 27, 2008)

god that dude sicknasty is a fucking moron hahah... he thinks that nobody else needs medical... hahaha... and he thinks FDD doesnt sell his WEED hahahahahahahah what a looser ive smoked his santaberry....


----------



## Covert (Mar 27, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> i kinda thinking growing and it being illegal and not geting caught the fun part its like ur geting over on the law or some shit like that


 Exactly, it adds to the thrill of growing, and makes your crop at the end so much sweeter. It's all fun and game till you get raided though I'm sure.


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 27, 2008)

damn! i saw that there was a new post and thought maybe BDW had the few episode up....


----------



## panhead (Mar 27, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> damn! i saw that there was a new post and thought maybe BDW had the few episode up....


I dont even care about the last episode on youtube,i want to buy the whole dvd.


----------



## Weed Guy (Mar 27, 2008)

panhead said:


> I dont even care about the last episode on youtube,i want to buy the whole dvd.



NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Thats what he wants you to think. Mind like a child...

/joking


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 28, 2008)

panhead said:


> I dont even care about the last episode on youtube,i want to buy the whole dvd.


I-wanna-give-youa-hug


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 28, 2008)

I"m buying the DVD reguardless, just to support BDW. I was just saying DAMN. cause I thought it was up. and again the same thing happened. haha. seems like alot of the drama has left though, the pages arn't adding up as fast anymore in the thread.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 28, 2008)

What a thread. A lot of the things people are arguing about here aren't 'black and white' issues. The legalization and medical marijuana movement is important. Until it reaches its goal of widespread decriminalization and then gradual legalization, we will have illicit commercial growers--because we need them. They will remain a part of the ecosystem so long as that niche exists, as it were. Nature abhors a vacuum. 

I used to live in Portland, OR. It was and is a weed Mecca. Amazing pot came in from all directions. A good amount of the weed and even more of the genetics going around came from B.C. . So, I enjoy seeing a dramatization of what B.C. outdoor growers have to go through. Hell, I even enjoy the scenery. (I really need to get up to B.C. and see the Canadian rockies, being a big fan of the Sierra and the Cascades.)

I think it's clear that the movie is dramatized, and exhibits a typical story arc. So what?

Who cares if BDW really has a marriage on the rocks? Who cares if he actually is hounded by bill collectors? For that matter, who cares if it's a stunt helicopter? It's a _story_. It may be a true story, or it may only be based on a true story. It may be a pastiche of things that have happened over a long time, or that have happened to different growers. Or it just may be a fairly realistic (if hyperbolic) fiction. 

I'm sure there are growers that are dodging bill collectors. Helicopters are a real threat, as are hikers, hunters, etc. We _all_ know how spouses, families, etc. can be. It doesn't need to be _cinema verite_. It's a good story, fun to watch, nice to look at, and will be at least somewhat educational. It manages to work in spots by various figures who _are_ in the reform movement. Taken all together, that's not too shabby!

Whether or not you want to buy into BDW's 'message' is up to you. I think it's an interesting perspective (maybe overstated for marketing purposes, but what isn't these days), even if my own point of view is closer to FDD's. Certainly, BDW is getting a lot of mileage out of RIU, and I think that's fine as he seems to have come around to the idea that you have to take to community here for what it is: the good, the bad, and the ugly. Plus, for added flavor, the resolutely incomprehensible and the absolutely fucking batshit insane.

Now, what's up with all the California hating? I'll not be tolerating any bitchy slighting of the mighty Bear Republic, dammit. 





Booky, do you live in fucking Texas? If weed is so important to you, and you've been so oppressed over it, pack up your shit and MOVE. This isn't Soviet Russia, you don't need papers to relocate. Everyone can afford to live _somewhere_ in California if they want to. California is a _fucking huge_ state. It has every kind of environment you can name from coast to desert to alpine ranges to tundra to fucking _glaciers_. There are huge, empty parts of the state where land is dirt cheap and very sparsely populated. There are mountains that look like something out of BDW's movie. California is like a microcosm of the entire West. There's something and somewhere for everyone here. You're not a vassal of your home state and you're under no obligations to toil under the yoke of their backwards laws. This isn't feudal Europe. 

Furthermore, the reforms we have here weren't handed down on high as a gift from the gods, they were worked towards over a long period of time. First we had decrim in major cities. Then some reform of state laws. Then the medical campaign got underway. This has been a fight sustained over generations. Yes, we have a more permissive culture here and that helps. Boo fucking hoo. Plenty of states that aren't California have accomplished much, and have done so faster (having started more recently.) Oregon's advocates went through plenty of ugly fights and busts before the movement really got established and began to succeed in changing the environment. In states like CA and OR, once the medical system becomes the uncontroversial status quo, we'll be ready to take the next step in pushing back on the national stage against the failed Federal policies that were put into place almost one hundred years ago. 

It's a long fight, BDW was right about that. A war of attrition. And one long stalemated on the illicit front. It's time to storm the fucking Bastille and call our leaders to account. It just so happens these days we do that with ballots and prescriptions instead of torches and pitchforks, as satisfying as that might be. Maybe we should bring the old ballots back. I wouldn't have minded chucking a few of these at Ashcroft:








Anyway, just as in the Prohibition BDW makes reference too, it won't be the 'rum-runners' that ultimately win the war. It will be the weight of shifting social opinion and growing public opposition to the prohibition, as brought to bear by reformers and advocates and as expressed through the vote, that forces lasting change. 

Also, a big part of it is generational change. The 'greatest generation' may indeed have been great--but they aren't 'great' on _this_ issue. They're passing on in alarming numbers, though, and it seems somehow appropriately respectful not to rush things *too* much while they're still around. By which I mean I until they're mostly gone it's probably best to focus on decriminalization, sentencing reform, medical programs, etc. 

When the older voters are all mostly 'me generation' with plenty of ex-hippies and ex-yuppies (and a more Libertarian bent on the conservative side) you'll see things change. Fast.

I enjoyed the vids, and will buy the DVD. I don't need BDW to be anything more than a decently experienced grower and a good amateur filmmaker to enjoy the movie, and he's clearly over that hurdle.

[This post may be edited. I think there are a couple things I forgot to say. Need to skim the last couple pages again.]


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> there's a law that says if more than half the states approve it then the feds HAVE to change the law. i wish i new the name of that law. i just saw it a few days ago.


I'm not sure how such a thing could exist. Are you sure you've got that right? There are plenty of instances in other areas of the law in which the majority of state laws are in opposition to Federal law. Generally, the Federal government can compel the States, within the limits of the Constitution. So far as I know the state governments can't directly compel the Federal government to do much of anything, especially in the way you're describing. 

I'd love for someone to prove me wrong though. It would be awesome if it were true.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 28, 2008)

My uncle has been deemed the BrownDirtWarrior for over 35 years now


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> I'm not sure how such a thing could exist. Are you sure you've got that right? There are plenty of instances in other areas of the law in which the majority of state laws are in opposition to Federal law. Generally, the Federal government can compel the States, within the limits of the Constitution. So far as I know the state governments can't directly compel the Federal government to do much of anything, especially in the way you're describing.
> 
> I'd love for someone to prove me wrong though. It would be awesome if it were true.


i have no idea how true this is. i was told this by the owner of a cannabis club. i tried to search it out but could not find anything. i will see her tomorrow and do my best to remember to ask her the specifics.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 28, 2008)

Federal law or wishes superseed all local county or state laws.The federal say is the top as far as lawa with only an executive order above that


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 28, 2008)

*my herb grows just fine in texas,i live in a fucking jungle.think ill leave out latitude and longitude*


----------



## Planterj (Mar 29, 2008)

Dude isa wild man genius, I mean who u know that does it like that? Nice man


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 29, 2008)

ok i read like 70% of this...i saw one movie where can i find the rest?....were their more than one movie shown? by the posts in here it seems like some people have seen 2-3 movies ....any 1?


----------



## Covert (Mar 29, 2008)

check out his profile on youtube there are 10 episodes to date and we're all hang back waiting for 11 and for the dvd release.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 29, 2008)

It's not a big mystery--check the upload dates on YouTube. One every 30 days or so. Next one should be about a week away.


----------



## GreenBean (Mar 29, 2008)

damn dude is dedicated, nice job.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 29, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> What a thread. A lot of the things people are arguing about here aren't 'black and white' issues. The legalization and medical marijuana movement is important. Until it reaches its goal of widespread decriminalization and then gradual legalization, we will have illicit commercial growers--because we need them. They will remain a part of the ecosystem so long as that niche exists, as it were. Nature abhors a vacuum.
> 
> I used to live in Portland, OR. It was and is a weed Mecca. Amazing pot came in from all directions. A good amount of the weed and even more of the genetics going around came from B.C. . So, I enjoy seeing a dramatization of what B.C. outdoor growers have to go through. Hell, I even enjoy the scenery. (I really need to get up to B.C. and see the Canadian rockies, being a big fan of the Sierra and the Cascades.)
> 
> ...


You're quite articulate and fairly even-handed. 

But it's my position that art CAN affect change -- precisely for the reasons you state: it's the masses who make it happen; and if a great number of people are attracted to the material for aesthetic or for whatever reason, it can incite dialogue and alter view points -- if not set fire to apathy through controversy. To illustrate my point, look at what it has already done in this little microcosm -- and we are all pro pot people. Now throw the anti pot establishment into the mix, and you never know the full implications of where a vision can take you.

Filmmaking of this nature is a highly mysterious process...because fortuity is the alchemy of the destined, and big concepts can meld with your life through the course of their realization. I didn't choose to make the film I'm making -- not really. It was put on me in a kind of strange way by events. I have one foot in make-believe, true, but I can assure the license has only been taken where it is obvious, and the piece has maintained it's integrity as a reality. These notions of hiring helicopters and such are absurd. Assuming I would have had the wherewithal to do that (and get a company to go along with it), I'm sure I would have taken better advantage of it as a filmmaker -- being this over top dramatist the some people in here think I am. 

The work has already sort of past a litmus test for compelling content, you are correct on that point -- which paves the way for it to transcend its boarders I think. And if no one buys it? You know what? -- I'm alright with that. I'm not quite as exploitive as one might think (though I thank you and am flattered that you would buy it). This piece is a project. I have many irons in the fire, I can assure you. But marijuana has been very good to me on both an intellectual and monetary level over the long stretch. It has certainly come to stand for far more important precepts than growing pot and getting rich off it. And I hope that comes through in the work.

I think the broader picture of this piece (where marijuana is concerned) has to do with where this takes me as a filmmaker (as opposed to the content itself). The "faux real" style ... which really fuses three kinds of filmmaking -- reality, documentary and drama (and by drama I mean in the editing style: creative choices made from over 30 hours and five months of shooting which incorporate all the conventions of classical story structure save dramatic irony) will hopefully create a platform for my advocacy of the movement to legalize the stuff. 

I've got another episode coming out here shortly, which is sure to provoke and compel. But would I have it any other way? ...They call me the brown dirt warrior don't they?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 29, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> My uncle has been deemed the BrownDirtWarrior for over 35 years now


I think you are becoming a bit of a parody of yourself, aren't you? It seems quite clear you come in here just to enflame. Your humour falls flat in the face of your character.

Truth is: you don't know anyone like me, never have known anyone like me, never will know anyone like me -- and sure as hell don't have a hope in hell of ever becoming like me. And that eats you up inside ...doesn't it? You had an opportunity to be man and apologize for your totally unprovoked inflammatory comments a while back but chose not to. You were in fact adamant about not apologizing -- as if it was somehow alright for you to attack someone's character in such a way. And if that weren't enough, you keep coming in here and prodding, looking for negative attention. So we know you are not a stand-up guy who can recognize the errors of his ways. You're not the kind of person anyone might want watching their back. You're a loser.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 29, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> I think you are becoming a bit of a parody of yourself, aren't you? It seems quite clear you come in here just to enflame. Your humour falls flat in the face of your character.
> 
> Truth is: you don't know anyone like me, never have known anyone like me, never will know anyone like me -- and sure as hell don't have a hope in hell of ever becoming like me. And that eats you up inside ...doesn't it? You had an opportunity to be man and apologize for your totally unprovoked inflammatory comments a while back but chose not to. You were in fact adamant about not apologizing -- as if it was somehow alright for you to attack someone's character in such a way. And if that weren't enough, you keep coming in here and prodding, looking for negative attention. So we know you are not a stand-up guy who can recognize the errors of his ways. You're not the kind of person anyone might want watching their back. You're a loser.



Ahhhh cmon dude, chill out , smoke some of that bud you got


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> I'm not sure how such a thing could exist. Are you sure you've got that right? There are plenty of instances in other areas of the law in which the majority of state laws are in opposition to Federal law. Generally, the Federal government can compel the States, within the limits of the Constitution. So far as I know the state governments can't directly compel the Federal government to do much of anything, especially in the way you're describing.
> 
> I'd love for someone to prove me wrong though. It would be awesome if it were true.



i spoke with her today. she says it's called "ratification". i'm still searching but i think i'm getting closer. she said it was written into the constitution. maybe this.........Tenth Amendment to the United States Constitution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

still researching........


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Ahhhh cmon dude, chill out , smoke some of that bud you got


if he knew you like we did he wouldn't say that.


lick it.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah I know that dude


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 29, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> yeah I know that dude


Do you now..


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 29, 2008)

I think I do actually.
\

Oh damn Im so sorry BDW, it seems my son has gotten a hold of my RIU account..Much love to you my friend


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 29, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I think I do actually.
> \
> 
> Oh damn Im so sorry BDW, it seems my son has gotten a hold of my RIU account..Much love to you my friend


right.......


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i spoke with her today. she says it's called "ratification". i'm still searching but i think i'm getting closer. she said it was written into the constitution. maybe this.........Tenth Amendment to the United States Constitution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> still researching........


Woah, tell her to dial back the bongloads.

Ratification is the process by which the States approve an Amendment to the Constitution. 

There are two possible ways this can happen:

1) Congressional action:
First, Congress has to pass an Amendment by a 2/3 majority in both houses. The amendment then goes to the states for their ratification. 3/4 of the states must ratify the amendment for it to become law. 

*All* of our current amendments have been done this way. 

2) Constitutional Convention.

A two-thirds majority of the state legislatures can call a constitutional convention. The convention develops the amendments and submits them to the states for ratification. 

There are no rules set out for how this is supposed to happen, nor do political scientists agree on how it should work even hypothetically. It has never been attempted in the history of the United States. (The first Constitutional Convention attended by the framers doesn't count, as _that_ convention predates the Constitution itself.) 

Either way, ratification of an amendment by the states can be via the state's own legislature or by a special convention convened in each state for the purpose (the amendment will specify which before the ratification process begins.) 

Typically they go to the state legislatures, only one ever specified state conventions: the 21st, or repeal of prohibition, ironically enough. Perhaps very apropos for this discussion. 


So, it breaks down like this:

--Drafted in and approved by the Congress, submitted by to state legislatures for ratification (all but one amendment passed this way)


--Drafted in and approved by the Congress, submitted to state conventions for ratification (repeal of prohibition)

--Drafted in a Constitutional Convention (of state delegates) called by a 3/4 majority of state legislatures, and then submitted to state legislatures for ratification, thereby bypassing Congress (never attempted)

--Drafted in a Constitutional Convention (of state delegates) called by a 3/4 majority of state legislatures, and then submitted to state conventions for ratification, thereby bypassing Congress (never attempted)

Incidentally, the Executive branch has no role in the amendment process. There is no veto, nor is there any recourse to the Supreme Court--as the Court only enforces and interprets the Constitution.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 29, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> Woah, tell her to dial back the bongloads.
> 
> Ratification is the process by which the States approve an Amendment to the Constitution.
> 
> ...


So i guess you were paying attention in class


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2008)

she said something about "majority rules" and "democracy" and "we the people". she said "the government" is "the people". i don't know where she got this info. she said it was in the constitution. i was grabbing straws.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 29, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> So i guess you were paying attention in class


Kinda. Law is kind of the family business, so I picked up a lot here and there, in dinner conversation, etc. Heh. 

Actually, they don't really teach civics anymore like they used to. There are some parts of the postwar public education system that went by the wayside that shouldn't have. 
HomeEc and Shop class? No. I'm grateful to have been spared that kind of crap.
Civics? Please, yes, bring it back. At the high school level. I'm all for multicultural education--I'm an anthropologist by training-- but kids shouldn't be getting ancient Egyptian history when they have no idea how _our_ government is organized. As it is, the last time most students have anything on civics in earnest is around 4th grade or 5th grade when 'how a bill becomes a law' is covered. People wind up thinking that's all there is to our government, and then the political establishment gets to do whatever it want, as so few citizens understand how it works. 

If people understood the history and organization of our government, how its supposed to work, and the laws surrounding it they might be better persuaded to do something about its current sorry state.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

*I'm eating pizza...*


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 29, 2008)

That's odd, from your avatar it appears you prefer a box lunch.

>rimshot<


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 29, 2008)

*eating at the [y]

*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> That's odd, from your avatar it appears you prefer a box lunch.
> 
> >rimshot<


hahahahahahahahahaha roflmao....


----------



## inbudwetrust (Mar 29, 2008)

mmmmmmm box lunch


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 29, 2008)

well, I was wondering when sex was going to make it's way into this thread. everything else has. Nothing like the wild west, huh boys?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 29, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I think I do actually.
> \
> 
> Oh damn Im so sorry BDW, it seems my son has gotten a hold of my RIU account..Much love to you my friend


...well buy two copies of the DVD -- one for you and the kid -- and maybe I'll forgive yuh.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok so now I downloaded the clips just gotta splice them together and make my own movie on disc so I can pretend I have an early release of the real dvd...this should hold me over for about 40 minutes but Ill need more quickly BDW lol


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 30, 2008)

i hope your not trying to be an ass


----------



## Jackbobjoe98 (Mar 30, 2008)

Damn! My bro and i gotta give ya props!! tough break though it looks like..


----------



## trustmeimadoctor (Mar 30, 2008)

Jackbobjoe98 said:


> Damn! My bro and i gotta give ya props!! tough break though it looks like..


 tough break? You mean he's selling a dvd without a happy ending?


----------



## jacksonman1993 (Mar 30, 2008)

brown dirt you inspire me!!!i cant wait for season 08


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 30, 2008)

dude i had the feeling of a new vid today...we'll see


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 30, 2008)

trustmeimadoctor said:


> tough break? You mean he's selling a dvd without a happy ending?


No Hollywood or alternate endings I'm afraid (which is not to say it won't be satisfying).


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 30, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> dude i had the feeling of a new vid today...we'll see


shit don't start that...there'll be mutiny on the bounty. It's only days now though.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 30, 2008)

it wont start up again will it? i just had the feeling man thats all.
peace


----------



## Weed Guy (Mar 30, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> shit don't start that...there'll be mutiny on the bounty. It's only days now though.



Whens the DVD, gonna be on sale? Can we pre-order?


----------



## panhead (Mar 30, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> Whens the DVD, gonna be on sale? Can we pre-order?


Damm good question,i want one for my movie collection.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 30, 2008)

dont worry panhead.. ill bootleg it for ya =)


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 30, 2008)

(( just kidding )) 

i too will contribute to this business endeavor when it finally launches


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 30, 2008)

The 'growing tips' DVD should come under separate cover and show BDW astride his lusted-after motorcycle with a huge spliff sticking out of his Boba Fett helmet.


----------



## panhead (Mar 30, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> The 'growing tips' DVD should come under separate cover and show BDW astride his lusted-after motorcycle with a huge spliff sticking out of his Boba Fett helmet.


I was feeling you on this until you brought up the helmet,icksnay on the elmethay 

Helmets suck.


----------



## panhead (Mar 30, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> dont worry panhead.. ill bootleg it for ya =)


I'll watch a boot but i only collect originals,unless its a Frank Zappa bootleg,those i collect


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 30, 2008)

panhead said:


> I was feeling you on this until you brought up the helmet,icksnay on the elmethay
> 
> Helmets suck.


I think he meant Mask not helmet. 

Whenever I take my fathers Fatboy out I cant stand wearing a helmet....they never fit right...move around on your head...look pretty lame...and just piss me off.


----------



## panhead (Mar 30, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I think he meant Mask not helmet.
> 
> Whenever I take my fathers Fatboy out I cant stand wearing a helmet....they never fit right...move around on your head...look pretty lame...and just piss me off.


Ha,gotta love the Fatboy's,i had mine out this morning till my nuts turned into ice cubes,which wasnt long.

In my state the cops used to let us get by with skid lids instead of regulation helmets,now they've figured out they can raise a bunch of money giving tickets to all of us wearing them for having on non regulation helmets,now we gotta wear them big heavy fukin things.

My head feels like a pumpkin wearin that shit.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 30, 2008)

panhead said:


> Ha,gotta love the Fatboy's,i had mine out this morning till my nuts turned into ice cubes,which wasnt long.
> 
> In my state the cops used to let us get by with skid lids instead of regulation helmets,now they've figured out they can raise a bunch of money giving tickets to all of us wearing them for having on non regulation helmets,now we gotta wear them big heavy fukin things.
> 
> My head feels like a pumpkin wearin that shit.


Damn man that sucks...This is what I rock when im out cruizin.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41S1QJ0YESL._AA280_.jpg


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 30, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I think he meant Mask not helmet.
> 
> Whenever I take my fathers Fatboy out I cant stand wearing a helmet....they never fit right...move around on your head...look pretty lame...and just piss me off.


Heh, the thing he wears in the vids looks kinda like Boba Fett's helmet, but mask is cool with me. 











Yeah, if you want to wear one of the more minimal helmets, I don't think they should push it any further than that.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 30, 2008)

yea ive never had to deal with that law thanks god. i lived in florida and there you dont need a helmet if you have insurance on the bike and were im at now you dont need one.. just gotta ride smart


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 30, 2008)

panhead said:


> I'll watch a boot but i only collect originals,unless its a Frank Zappa bootleg,those i collect


the man's got class.

You know, sometimes I hear things in here and I question this site. I wonder if the free-for-all mentality in this thread is a good thing or not. And sometimes I get downright pisses at ignorent morons. But then there are the vast majority of you who put it all into perspective and bring home the real reason I have made this piece -- for y'all to enjoy. It's my ode to the grower. I am particularly flattered that people would ask for advanced copies of the broadcast quality master edit before they have even seen the ending. 

Thank you guys. what I plan on doing is getting all the shows up, then providing a link to Browndirtwarrior.com where the big screen DVD and Master Grow Guide will be made available in beautiful living color.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 30, 2008)

Anyone know off the top of their head what the record RIU thread is and the number?


----------



## panhead (Mar 30, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> the man's got class.


Thank you BDW


----------



## panhead (Mar 30, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> yea ive never had to deal with that law thanks god. i lived in florida and there you dont need a helmet if you have insurance on the bike and were im at now you dont need one.. just gotta ride smart


Your lucky,in Michigan the lawmakers are out of control,im waiting for them to make us wear seat belts on out bikes, or put training wheels on them.

Oh,that reminds me,have you ever seen one of them fake ass trikes where you raise up the rear wheel on your scooter,then slide this set of training wheel peice of shit lookin things under the bike,then lower the wheel back down & strap that mess to the frame,the rear wheel is still there & powers the bike,the outer wheels look just like mag training wheels 

Its supposed to be some poor mans trike kit or some shit,i laughed my ass off the first time i saw that mess,im gonna see if i cant find a link to that mess.

Ha,i found it .


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Anyone know off the top of their head what the record RIU thread is and the number?



still reaching for that cookie, eh? 

i don't think half of this thread counts when it's all hate.  if it were edited for content it would only be about 20 pages. 


shit, asiankatie has almost as many as yours and she is gone.....https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/27981-asiankatie-s-first-grow-indoor.html





BDW - 1967 posts - 51,644 views

asiankatie - 1,033 posts - 45,793 views

i don't think it really means much unless your looking for some more "oh they love me" quotes. lol


----------



## panhead (Mar 30, 2008)

Hell,i even just took as look at the asian katie thread,who wouldnt with a username like that.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2008)

panhead said:


> Hell,i even just took as look at the asian katie thread,who wouldnt with a username like that.



threads views and post counts just show how bored people really are. the guy teases everyone and gets all this shit started then brags about views and post counts. funny stuff.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2008)

sorry my friend, it appears you don't rate.....Marijuana Growing - Smilies


----------



## panhead (Mar 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> threads views and post counts just show how bored people really are. the guy teases everyone and gets all this shit started then brags about views and post counts. funny stuff.


The reference to an asian girl is what drew me in,i cant help it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2008)

panhead said:


> The reference to an asian girl is what drew me in,i cant help it.


don't get me started. i will say something wrong and regret it later. 


edit: as if these posts mean shit. but you can add one more to the count. i guess when you just show a quick clip of page 1 it looks really good. movie making magic at it's finest. lol


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 30, 2008)

when is the next clip coming out? its been a while right


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 30, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> when is the next clip coming out? its been a while right


soon..days he says


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> soon..days he says



but see, he says that every time. then it takes 2 weeks. meanwhile everyone comes here every couple hours and posts asking for the new vid. then his views and post counts keep adding up. do you all not see this? he just asked about it. it's a ploy.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> but see, he says that every time. then it takes 2 weeks....t's a ploy.


It's not all that mysterious people! One a month. _Look at the YouTube upload dates. Go look at them. _

Next one will be next weekend. Deal with it.


----------



## roughnice (Mar 31, 2008)

BrownDirt,

Dude, I just got turned on to your videos by a friend the other day, and I watched em all in one sitting. You are the man!

And the song..."Blazing Ganja" ---I need that song, lol.

take it easy


----------



## billybonghead (Mar 31, 2008)

brilliant just brilliant.


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Mar 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> but see, he says that every time. then it takes 2 weeks. meanwhile everyone comes here every couple hours and posts asking for the new vid. then his views and post counts keep adding up. do you all not see this? he just asked about it. it's a ploy.


And after a couple of weeks of people clamoring and begging for a new video, he pops in to marvel - just _marvel_ - at the utterly _amazing_ outpouring of support the masses are heaping upon him... and, occasionally, favor us all with still another reason why he's doing the project in the first place. Let's see, so far we have - 

1. He's doing it to finance his career as a film-maker.
2. He's in debt, and trying to get the bill-collectors off his back.
3. He's trying to get marijuana legalized, and thinks that making a movie about what hard work it is for some dude in a mask to grow a quarter million dollar's worth of illegal drugs in the woods will somehow convince people that the drug laws are wrong.
4. And now, we find out that the real reason is that he just wanted us all to enjoy his "ode to the grower." 

Did I miss any?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2008)

Skunk Baxter said:


> And after a couple of weeks of people clamoring and begging for a new video, he pops in to marvel - just _marvel_ - at the utterly _amazing_ outpouring of support the masses are heaping upon him... and, occasionally, favor us all with still another reason why he's doing the project in the first place. Let's see, so far we have -
> 
> 1. He's doing it to finance his career as a film-maker.
> 2. He's in debt, and trying to get the bill-collectors off his back.
> ...


you forgot the academy award.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 31, 2008)

i dont understand y u guys wanna break this guys balls ...who cares what his motives are? who dont like money ? who dont like good bud ?...who dont like reaping a reward after working hard ?... the guy is having some fun makin a short flik about his outdoor grow y all the haters?... i enjoy the clips i saw.... i mean if u dont like this guy's movie or his opinions y not just dont watch the utube flik and dont read these posts ... i get the feeling that some of u hope he gets pinched or his crop gets hit again with devastation that is pathetic...what side are u on? is this guy the greatest grower in the world? no absolutly not...is this guy even the sharpest dude on this website? no he isnt but he is entertaining and is taking huge risk releasing some of this footage and i hope he gets a fat yeild and make his hard work pay off for him...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2008)

Corso312 said:


> i dont understand y u guys wanna break this guys balls ...who cares what his motives are? who dont like money ? who dont like good bud ?...who dont like reaping a reward after working hard ?... the guy is having some fun makin a short flik about his outdoor grow y all the haters?... i enjoy the clips i saw.... i mean if u dont like this guy's movie or his opinions y not just dont watch the utube flik and dont read these posts ... i get the feeling that some of u hope he gets pinched or his crop gets hit again with devastation that is pathetic...what side are u on? is this guy the greatest grower in the world? no absolutly not...is this guy even the sharpest dude on this website? no he isnt but he is entertaining and is taking huge risk releasing some of this footage and i hope he gets a fat yeild and make his hard work pay off for him...



i'm just jealous.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 31, 2008)

Liar, we've seen your gallery


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Mar 31, 2008)

Corso312 said:


> i get the feeling that some of u hope he gets pinched or his crop gets hit again with devastation that is pathetic...


WHere in the world would you get that idea? I think you're reading way, way too much into other people's motives.




> ..but he is entertaining and is taking huge risk releasing some of this footage and i hope he gets a fat yeild and make his hard work pay off for him...


Me too. I'm just amazed at the drama he creates to hype his movie, and the way so many people here buy into it. His constantly shifting reasons for making the movie, his threatening to leave the board and take his spam to another website if moderators don't delete posts that he deems libelous, his flouncing out in a huff because people were mildly criticizing him, his grandiose announcement that he had decided to return because of the "incredible outpouring of support" when a couple of people said they hoped he'd come back, and all the other drama are just so fucking silly it's hard _not _to make fun of it sometimes.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2008)

Skunk Baxter said:


> Me too. I'm just amazed at the drama he creates to hype his movie, and the way so many people here buy into it. His constantly shifting reasons for making the movie, his threatening to leave the board and take his spam to another website if moderators don't delete posts that he deems libelous, his flouncing out in a huff because people were mildly criticizing him, his grandiose announcement that he had decided to return because of the "incredible outpouring of support" when a couple of people said they hoped he'd come back, and all the other drama are just so fucking silly it's hard _not _to make fun of it sometimes.




yeah, what you said.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 31, 2008)

All that makes him is a fairly effective promoter. 

I don't get why everyone's panties are in a twist. The vids come out once every 30 days, give or take a day or two. 

BDW has acknowledged that the movie is dramatized, but not in an over-the-top way. The stuff with the wife and the bills is there to drive the plot, but apparently the rest is more or less realistic (although I tend to agree that the dog thing was staged too. Whatever, not worth arguing about.) 

Go watch an ep of 'Urban Grower' and then tell me that BDW isn't doing a decent job. 

I dunno, maybe I care less because I don't grow outdoors. For me, it's novel and interesting to watch. And, like I said, the scenery is awesome, and I want to see it on DVD just for that. 

BDW, what resolution will the DVD be? 480-p? 720-p? 1080-i?


----------



## panhead (Mar 31, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> For me, it's novel and interesting to watch. And, like I said, the scenery is awesome, and I want to see it on DVD just for that.
> 
> BDW, what resolution will the DVD be? 480-p? 720-p? 1080-i?


Good question on the resolution,i'd also be interested in knowing what format the soundtrack will be in or if there will be any options,im a hifi nut & home theater buff.

1080 with 7.1 would be sweet,even better if it was available in Blu Ray 

My motives behind this are much like yours,strictly entertainment, but if i can learn something about outdoor guerilla growing along the way i'll gladly absorb that info as an added bonus, but it is not a prerequsit of mine for enjoying the show.


----------



## adamizer (Mar 31, 2008)

My friend the other day asked me some info cause he was thinkin about growing outdoors.

I made him watch all of prohibition lol pretty sure it scared him off.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2008)

adamizer said:


> My friend the other day asked me some info cause he was thinkin about growing outdoors.
> 
> I made him watch all of prohibition lol pretty sure it scared him off.



let him read this.......https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/12110-california-sunshine-state.html


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 31, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> All that makes him is a fairly effective promoter.
> 
> I don't get why everyone's panties are in a twist. The vids come out once every 30 days, give or take a day or two.
> 
> ...


native DV 720x480. Most will have to load it onto their hardrive for smooth playback. I'll put out a DVD quality version too.


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 31, 2008)

how are you doing on episode 11 BDW? I don't want to push, just wondering.....


----------



## timfbmx (Mar 31, 2008)

hey BD I tried to post a comment on youtube but it wouldn't let me. I was just gona ask how many episodes are there going to be total? Can't wait for the next one Ive been watching since day 1. I hope you get out of debt. and everything works out...


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 31, 2008)

Ya know, filmmaker or not all the guy had to do is keep it real but I guess even thats to hard to do nowadays


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Mar 31, 2008)

Skunk Baxter said:


> WHere in the world would you get that idea? I think you're reading way, way too much into other people's motives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey those 50 some thousand views of this thread aren't mine buddy. It's either an outpouring of support or they're all FDD and Zekedogg. Also, bub, when you acuse someone of ripping somebody off with no basis in fact? That ain't mild criticizm. Them's fightin' words. But I'm trying to get over all that. So please don't downplay something that you could never accomplish yourself. You and I both know you'll be in the front row eating popcorn with these other nay saying weiners watching epsidode 11. Just watch Zekedogg though, he might stick something up through your popcorn box.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 31, 2008)

Man BDW some of these dip shits act like you slept with thier wives and stole thier wallets on the way out. I cant figure why so many ungreatful brain dead fucks wann give you shit for something thats free and quit optional to view lol.Ill start slapping dipshits but its gonna take awhile at this rate lol


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 31, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> he might stick something up through your popcorn box.



ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## panhead (Mar 31, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Man BDW some of these dip shits act like you slept with thier wives and stole thier wallets on the way out. I cant figure why so many ungreatful brain dead fucks wann give you shit for something thats free and quit optional to view lol.


I look at it like this,its the bobble head syndrome,where one or two guys come out & say some non flattering things because thats the way they feel,i can respect that shit if thats how they truly feel.

Its the bobble heads cosigning other peoples shit that gets me,reminds me of a plastic dog my grandmother had in the back of her car window,the head never stopped going up & down.

Like this


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 31, 2008)

Until eventually it annoys you so much you have to grab it and snap its neck off since it made no sense to just keep bobbing lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Until eventually it annoys you so much you have to grab it and snap its neck off since it made no sense to just keep bobbing lol



2 words: anger management


----------



## sarkaztik (Mar 31, 2008)

wow just watched episode 10.. great shit BDW, if you can PM me when that dvd comes out so i can buy a copy or 2.... or 3


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 31, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Man BDW some of these dip shits act like you slept with thier wives and stole thier wallets on the way out. I cant figure why so many ungreatful brain dead fucks wann give you shit for something thats free and quit optional to view lol.Ill start slapping dipshits but its gonna take awhile at this rate lol


Where's ma Whoopin stick.. some people are just ungrateful shit heads is all thats to it... People act as though BDW just ran through the woods with a camcorder for fun..Obviously these people have no mind of their own and like to follow the herd.BDW works hard to bring us good quality entertainment if you don't like his stuff then just piss off and let us enjoy it..take your negative crap somewhere else thanks


----------



## Ownzord (Mar 31, 2008)

11 will give heart attacks.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 31, 2008)

Ownzord said:


> 11 will give heart attacks.


You know it... i cant wait for the dvd... its gonna rock..


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 31, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> native DV 720x480. Most will have to load it onto their hardrive for smooth playback. I'll put out a DVD quality version too.


BDW omg man i just watched episode 10 bro , and fuck man what happened did the po po find the crop ??? did you only get that one bag?


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 31, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> BDW omg man i just watched episode 10 bro , and fuck man what happened did the po po find the crop ??? did you only get that one bag?


you will see in episode 11..And it will be up soon no matter what the haters say.


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Mar 31, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Hey those 50 some thousand views of this thread aren't mine buddy. It's either an outpouring of support or they're all FDD and Zekedogg. Also, bub, when you acuse someone of ripping somebody off with no basis in fact? That ain't mild criticizm. Them's fightin' words. But I'm trying to get over all that. So please don't downplay something that you could never accomplish yourself. You and I both know you'll be in the front row eating popcorn with these other nay saying weiners watching epsidode 11. Just watch Zekedogg though, he might stick something up through your popcorn box.


He'd better not, or I'll call the usher and have him dealt with forthwith!

Look. Those 50,000+ views? I know they're not just yours. I'm not downplaying your film at all - you made a hell of a good movie, and I don't dispute that for a second. You're damned good at what you do, and you seem to know your shit when it comes to growing the loco weed, as well. I'm not taking anything away from that. You're right - I could never in a million years make a film like that; you're genuinely gifted. 

But so what? Doesn't have anything to do with the point I was making. We're all good at something, and I'm sure as hell not criticizing your obvious talents as a filmmaker or a grower. I'm just saying the drama in this thread is bordering on the ridiculous sometimes, and it's worthy of having some fun poked at it from time to time. Doesn't mean I'm poking fun at you, or your movie. You're right, I damned well will buy a copy of the DVD, and I wish you nothing but the best. I've got nothing against you personally; I'm sure you're a hell of a guy. I sincerely hope your DVD is successful beyond your wildest dreams, and you make enough money to buy one of the minor islands in the Hawaiian Archipelago and spend the rest of your days growing square miles upon square miles of the sacred herb. 

But while I'm waiting for the DVD to come out, I'll continue to get a laugh every now and then at the histrionics here in this thread. Sorry, but you can't have it both ways. Want to stir up minor dramas to attract attention and keep your thread at the top of the page? Go ahead, knock yourself out. But you don't get to pick which kinds of attention you attract. Some of it may be less than flattering, even negative. It's the internet. You just have to live with that. 

Best of luck, and I mean that with all my heart. Peace. Out.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 31, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Just watch Zekedogg though, he might stick something up through your popcorn box.





HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 31, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## tckfui (Apr 1, 2008)

fucking balls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 1, 2008)

who needs anger management? I dare you to say I need anger management one more time Ill tear down this screen smash your plants and piss on your neighbor ......ummmm breathe breathe zen yes ahh zen..nevermind Im at peace..unless you say In need fuckin anger management then Il..!!!##$ lol


----------



## tckfui (Apr 1, 2008)

I went to anger managment once, they made me break some windows and throw a chair at someone... I think


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 1, 2008)

My cousin went and when he came home he was pissed .I think they got it confused and manged to make him angry. He got kicked out and just had to go to jail for the 2 weeks instead


----------



## panhead (Apr 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 2 words: anger management


Like this guy ?

StickDeath Institute of Anger Management


----------



## pasadenabri (Apr 1, 2008)

panhead said:


> Like this guy ?
> 
> StickDeath Institute of Anger Management


lol... Funny shit Pan


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 1, 2008)

I used to work somewhere that did overhead paging, 'cause the guys running the place were fossils and didn't want to learn how to use a phone with more than 12 buttons. 

That video ain't far from reality.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Apr 1, 2008)

sarkaztik said:


> wow just watched episode 10.. great shit BDW, if you can PM me when that dvd comes out so i can buy a copy or 2.... or 3


...and through all the sludge, the work endures. Thank you very much for enjoying what I have put together. I promise it will become even more compelling before this act is finished.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Apr 1, 2008)

Skunk Baxter said:


> He'd better not, or I'll call the usher and have him dealt with forthwith!
> 
> Look. Those 50,000+ views? I know they're not just yours. I'm not downplaying your film at all - you made a hell of a good movie, and I don't dispute that for a second. You're damned good at what you do, and you seem to know your shit when it comes to growing the loco weed, as well. I'm not taking anything away from that. You're right - I could never in a million years make a film like that; you're genuinely gifted.
> 
> ...


h'mmm, so let me see if I get this here... They get to dish it out, but if I respond and defend myself I'm somehow the villain? Interesting concept. I can give as good as get my friend. Just because it's a reality of our medium doesn't make it right. I'm taking fire all the time from some folk in here. and even the people that work here. And you don't kill your own when you are fighting a war. It's just not right. People are looking too closely for the chinks in my armour it seems. But I have feelings like anyone else and deserve a basic modicum of respect as does anyone else. If you look at the history of this thread, you will see nothing but gratitude and graciousness out of me ... until the shit began to fly from those with the neuro plasticity of a circus money. the jealousy and self loathing was so transparent and in bad taste. I like to strive to elevate myself a bit as a human being. And try to encourage others to do the same -- through my work. But it's most distasteful when I have to dedicate even one moment of my day trying to school morons on the basics of self respect and common decency. I have nothing in common with these people. why the hell they come into this thread and spew their bile is perplexing to me. It's like they're shaking their mother and demanding she love them. Everyone wants a piece of me. I mean, FDD has to be here because he's a mod -- so I guess he has an excuse. But as moderator? very unprofessional indeed -- some of the things he has said? He should be impartial, perfunctory and follow rules of conduct when wielding the very limited power he has. buddy grows a couple of plants in his back yard and gets a gig as a moderator -- and that gives him carte blanche to mess with my shit? Bit of an unfair advantage isn't it? I bet he tortures defenceless animals when no one is looking. fuck he wouldn't last a minute with me in the bush -- never mind sitting across from me debating any of his shit. Somebody should tell that kid anyone can grow a plant if it's in their back yard -- forget go out and film it in any manner compelling enough to hit at the heart of our plight as growers and attract legions of fans. He needs to learn a word: RESPECT. Interesting that he should try so diligently to get a post in my film then turn on me like a rabid dog. Homey's got nothing. This is the most excitement he is ever gonna see. Live it up FDD.

I appreciate what you are saying this time around, and thank you for your graciousness, but what you said before was clearly and indictment on my veracity and motive. I didn't just fall off the turnip truck. But you are a good person at your core, I feel, because you have come forward like this showing that you are a man -- not a fucking child like some in here.
So anyone else in here want to take me on? the gloves are off. Class is now in session.


----------



## Ownzord (Apr 1, 2008)

That was an e-pimp slap if I ever saw one. Well browndirt you're the fuckn' man and some ppl are just born to be assholes for the sake of being assholes. Best of luck with your venture and I can't wait for the final product. My friends I showed your video are still quoting it, "He's on the patch! Fuck!"***


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> h'mmm, so let me see if I get this here... They get to dish it out, but if I respond and defend myself I'm somehow the villain? Interesting concept. I can give as good as get my friend. Just because it's a reality of our medium doesn't make it right. I'm taking fire all the time from some folk in here. and even the people that work here. And you don't kill your own when you are fighting a war. It's just not right. People are looking too closely for the chinks in my armour it seems. But I have feelings like anyone else and deserve a basic modicum of respect as does anyone else. If you look at the history of this thread, you will see nothing but gratitude and graciousness out of me ... until the shit began to fly from those with the neuro plasticity of a circus money. the jealousy and self loathing was so transparent and in bad taste. I like to strive to elevate myself a bit as a human being. And try to encourage others to do the same -- through my work. But it's most distasteful when I have to dedicate even one moment of my day trying to school morons on the basics of self respect and common decency. I have nothing in common with these people. why the hell they come into this thread and spew their bile is perplexing to me. It's like they're shaking their mother and demanding she love them. Everyone wants a piece of me. I mean, FDD has to be here because he's a mod -- so I guess he has an excuse. But as moderator? very unprofessional indeed -- some of the things he has said? He should be impartial, perfunctory and follow rules of conduct when wielding the very limited power he has. buddy grows a couple of plants in his back yard and gets a gig as a moderator -- and that gives him carte blanche to mess with my shit? Bit of an unfair advantage isn't it? I bet he tortures defenceless animals when no one is looking. fuck he wouldn't last a minute with me in the bush -- never mind sitting across from me debating any of his shit. Somebody should tell that kid anyone can grow a plant if it's in their back yard -- forget go out and film it in any manner compelling enough to hit at the heart of our plight as growers and attract legions of fans. He needs to learn a word: RESPECT. Interesting that he should try so diligently to get a post in my film then turn on me like a rabid dog. Homey's got nothing. This is the most excitement he is ever gonna see. Live it up FDD.
> 
> I appreciate what you are saying this time around, and thank you for your graciousness, but what you said before was clearly and indictment on my veracity and motive. I didn't just fall off the turnip truck. But you are a good person at your core, I feel, because you have come forward like this showing that you are a man -- not a fucking child like some in here.
> So anyone else in here want to take me on? the gloves are off. Class is now in session.



your a little man who needs a big hug. everyone here is well aware of it. 


rock on pot star. 


how's that boo-boo on your knee was it? yeah, that's some mean bush.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

show me your backyard. i think i saw it. nothing but pretty flowers. if it's sooooooo easy...........


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 1, 2008)

FDD is fine. Not everyone needs to be a guerrilla grower. 

BDW is fine. Not everyone needs to be a licensed medical grower. 

This ongoing back and forth mystifies me. The fanbois on both sides need to cease and desist. 

New ep next weekend (most likely.) Try and chill out until then, people, crissakes.


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 1, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> h'mmm, so let me see if I get this here... They get to dish it out, but if I respond and defend myself I'm somehow the villain? Interesting concept. I can give as good as get my friend. Just because it's a reality of our medium doesn't make it right. I'm taking fire all the time from some folk in here. and even the people that work here. And you don't kill your own when you are fighting a war. It's just not right. People are looking too closely for the chinks in my armour it seems. But I have feelings like anyone else and deserve a basic modicum of respect as does anyone else. If you look at the history of this thread, you will see nothing but gratitude and graciousness out of me ... until the shit began to fly from those with the neuro plasticity of a circus money. the jealousy and self loathing was so transparent and in bad taste. I like to strive to elevate myself a bit as a human being. And try to encourage others to do the same -- through my work. But it's most distasteful when I have to dedicate even one moment of my day trying to school morons on the basics of self respect and common decency. I have nothing in common with these people. why the hell they come into this thread and spew their bile is perplexing to me. It's like they're shaking their mother and demanding she love them. Everyone wants a piece of me. I mean, FDD has to be here because he's a mod -- so I guess he has an excuse. But as moderator? very unprofessional indeed -- some of the things he has said? He should be impartial, perfunctory and follow rules of conduct when wielding the very limited power he has. buddy grows a couple of plants in his back yard and gets a gig as a moderator -- and that gives him carte blanche to mess with my shit? Bit of an unfair advantage isn't it? I bet he tortures defenceless animals when no one is looking. fuck he wouldn't last a minute with me in the bush -- never mind sitting across from me debating any of his shit. Somebody should tell that kid anyone can grow a plant if it's in their back yard -- forget go out and film it in any manner compelling enough to hit at the heart of our plight as growers and attract legions of fans. He needs to learn a word: RESPECT. Interesting that he should try so diligently to get a post in my film then turn on me like a rabid dog. Homey's got nothing. This is the most excitement he is ever gonna see. Live it up FDD.
> 
> I appreciate what you are saying this time around, and thank you for your graciousness, but what you said before was clearly and indictment on my veracity and motive. I didn't just fall off the turnip truck. But you are a good person at your core, I feel, because you have come forward like this showing that you are a man -- not a fucking child like some in here.
> So anyone else in here want to take me on? the gloves are off. Class is now in session.



Personally BDW ....I thing what you rae ding is cool and great, what I disagree with is the lies and yur motives. Ive been in this thread since day 1...The ONLY problem have with you is you are not honest, If WE your fans( that you act you give a shit about) really did care about then you would have no problem keeping it real with us...Its like you are taking advantage of your fans to make you look good so to speak, you keep saying epsode soon....Why dont you just say It will be a month or so for the next 1 guys.....Everytime you are confronted about shit you have an odd way of writing a novel to defend yourself.....We are a family here and you just seem a bit on the outside to me.....HONESTY in my book is #1 which I think you lie a lot( but thats just me) AGAIN What is the Real reason behind this and what do you want from RIU because there is more to this then just pure entertaining us Im sure


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> FDD is fine. Not everyone needs to be a guerrilla grower.
> 
> BDW is fine. Not everyone needs to be a licensed medical grower.
> 
> ...



dude woke up grumpy or something.

was anything i said really that bad? i just spent 3 days trying to clarify my understanding of the US constitution because of some rumor i heard. 

he says i'm bad for turning on my own then attacks me. 


yeah, i don't know shit. i'm an idiot and openly, again, admit it. but every time i get called on it i learn something. once i accept the fact that i'm a moron i can fix it.


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 1, 2008)

THE PEOPLE WHO HAVENT BEEN HERE SINCE DAY 1 ARE THE ONES WHO DONT REALLY UNDERSTAND, AND IF YOU ARENT SLOWLY REALIZING THINGS NOW THEN IM SORRY....TRUST ME NOBODY IS HERE TO GIVE BDW SHIT BUT IMO YOU GET WHAT YOU GIVE


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 1, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Personally BDW ....I thing what you rae ding is cool and great, what I disagree with is the lies and yur motives. Ive been in this thread since day 1...The ONLY problem have with you is you are not honest, If WE your fans( that you act you give a shit about) really did care about then you would have no problem keeping it real with us...Its like you are taking advantage of your fans to make you look good so to speak, you keep saying epsode soon....Why dont you just say It will be a month or so for the next 1 guys.....Everytime you are confronted about shit you have an odd way of writing a novel to defend yourself.....We are a family here and you just seem a bit on the outside to me.....HONESTY in my book is #1 which I think you lie a lot( but thats just me) AGAIN What is the Real reason behind this and what do you want from RIU because there is more to this then just pure entertaining us Im sure


Well said, Agreed.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> shit don't start that...there'll be mutiny on the bounty. It's only days now though.



like this shit right here. 3 days ago. 

what's up? just stirring the pot a little? 

hello, check, check, is this thing on?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

at least i'm not in debt and dumped. who cleans your kitchen? hahhahaha 

you said the gloves were off. lol


----------



## multisonic (Apr 1, 2008)

Geez all this fighting is making me hungry.


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> was anything i said really that bad? i just spent 3 days trying to clarify my understanding of the US constitution because of some rumor i heard.
> ...


I didn't think so, but BDW is confronted with a couple pages of quarreling every time he logs in so he might just have lashed out at you because you're a mod expressing skepticism. 

Meanwhile, watching the old eps keeps making me want to go on vacation.  

How about new genre of travel show: scenic outdoor guerilla grows, worldwide? It can be BDW's next production. _Global Prohibition: Kathmandu_. 

Big plants in exotic locations. Travel journalism for sedentary stoners!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> at least i'm not in debt and dumped. who cleans your kitchen? hahhahaha
> 
> you said the gloves were off. lol


now thats just mean....


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 1, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> now thats just mean....


The maturity level in here is that of a 12 year old... and just like the warrior said theres some pretty sad moderation in this thread. and zekedog you say bdw is a liar..what has he lied about..? he only messed up that one time on the delay of a clip.. and since then you have been calling him out on all kinds of senseless bullshit and only a immature loser would go up on the net and talk shit.. or a punk ass kid either way you need to get life man. IF You guys all think your so superior then why dont you release a dvd and show us how its so easy to do.


----------



## TurboEscort (Apr 1, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> The maturity level in here is that of a 12 year old... and just like the warrior said theres some pretty sad moderation in this thread. and zekedog you say bdw is a liar..what has he lied about..? he only messed up that one time on the delay of a clip.. and since then you have been calling him out on all kinds of senseless bullshit and only a immature loser would go up on the net and talk shit.. or a punk ass kid either way you need to get life man. IF You guys all think your so superior then why dont you release a dvd and show us how its so easy to do.


im pretty sure you totally missed zeke's point.


anyway... big breasted sexy naked females.


----------



## adamizer (Apr 1, 2008)

TurboEscort said:


> anyway... big breasted sexy naked females.


lol agreed


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 1, 2008)

TurboEscort said:


> im pretty sure you totally missed zeke's point.
> 
> 
> anyway... big breasted sexy naked females.


so why did you not tell me what his point was if im not getting it?? or do you not know either??


----------



## panhead (Apr 1, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> THE PEOPLE WHO HAVENT BEEN HERE SINCE DAY 1 ARE THE ONES WHO DONT REALLY UNDERSTAND


Zeke,what is in this thread that some of us late commers are missing,ive read this entire thread & took the time to real every last pst.

Really man im trying hard to understand here & ive re read every last post made by bdw, im not seeing anything except the dates between the release dates he spoke of in the thread dont match the actual dates he posted the new clips.

If there's more please point these things out so we can know where your comming from.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Apr 1, 2008)

What the fuck is this the womens PMS forum? 

For fuck sakes you people put a lot of energy into someone you'll never meet in your life find something better to do, let the guy post his videos, plain and simple, he doesn't ask you to come here and post.

Chill guys


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

since i have NO clue what i'm doing......could someone help these guys? ........https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/61823-question-about-growing-outdoors.html


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> since i have NO clue what i'm doing......could someone help these guys? ........https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/61823-question-about-growing-outdoors.html


I dont think bad upon you..or most of the people on here but you have to admit the thread was rolling smooth until the delay of that one video and then it got pretty ridiculous after that.. as i remember on the first page you offerd him a cold one and look now ...there are many people here with talents and different qualities but i feel BDW should have as much respect as any other member or moderator or w/e you may be.. that would be like somewon calling your backyard forest of santa berry trash weed... and you know it's not but you think to yourself why would somewon even say that when they truly don't really know..???


----------



## TurboEscort (Apr 1, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> so why did you not tell me what his point was if im not getting it?? or do you not know either??


happily.

zeke's point. as i interpreted it.

1. BDW is stringing us along. and has been from the start of this thread. NOT JUST THE LAST VID. every vid has been delayed. ive been here to at least see the last 3-4 videos be promised and not come until weeks later.

2. this stringing along is almost solely for the purpose of dramatic effect and higher post count/thread views. numerous people in this thread are making the same exact points. 

they are not just giving him shit for fun. they have valid complaints backed with valid arguments and questions that are not resolved with adequate responses.

DID I GET THAT RIGHT ZEKE?







FYI, the above post was to prove a point that i understand where zeke is coming from and does not reflect my own personal views about this subject.

my views.

i love the clips.
i cant wait to own a dvd copy.
i share it with everyone i know.
i think bdw is the man.
i DO THINK he intentionally delays films and hypes them up. but thats his job as the filmaker and sole advertiser. let the brotha get his word out.



summation.

i cant wait to see the rest of this ordeal BDW. im excited and enticed... i want to smoke a bowl.



also... to lighten the mood... and get everyone on a happy page...
hot european curved women that are well endowed in all aspects.
mmmm


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 2, 2008)

TurboEscort said:


> happily.
> 
> zeke's point. as i interpreted it.
> 
> ...


 have you read the first page to last? I have been reading this thread since it first started.. and some of these people posting havent.. zekedog has been here since the start with his dirtydog style comments.. i even remember when he said he was done with this thread but stayed..
we had people tell the warrior his buds were just commercial crud weed or he harvested to early..or debated the integrity of his message he was trying to prove. which was the only sense full debate i saw.. other than positive feedback..of course he has to advertise his work in some sort of fashion not everyone can just produce a high quality dvd without investing money time,and effort without any return profits.. other than referring to his dvd for certain information which is expected...he cant give it all away??? ruins the movie... he has not advertised... other than give us 5 minute trailers of sample content which many of us enjoy, or he may have said pick up a copy of my dvd for strain info and tips. yes he may not always be prompt on his clips but you dont know what his situation is or even the fact that he could of filmed that 2 years ago and could be filming more now and working hard on another years crop or does anyone even consider this...that's where im coming from.. not directed to you turbo but whoever it is thats saying otherwise.. if can tell or show me other wise then do it..


----------



## TurboEscort (Apr 2, 2008)

its cool dude. i can understand where you are coming from. but i can relate to what all the other dudes are saying too. i mean, everyone has their own thoughts and views, so there is gonna be conflict.

and yeah, ive read this mess from front to end. i came in back when it was only like 70 or so pages long.

my new motto... well, not motto, but lil saying
"be true to the be-dee-double-you"

hehe, i crack myself up.


----------



## hybrid (Apr 2, 2008)

I absolutely cannot believe that a bunch of grown men are acting like this. What children most of you become with the slightest of provocations.

Im actually ashamed to read most of it.

I guess I dont understand why people cannot just discuss the movie clips in general without attacking over some stupid assed time line that exists only in one's head. 

BDW can release them as slowly as he likes. Sure Id like to see the whole thing and buy the DVD already but hey, Im not worried about it. I have a blue-ray player that begs to be called a PS3 and it can occupy my time quite fine if I ask it to.

What goes on here is some people make a snyde comment and then the rabid dogs begin to howl. The best way to make a friend is to have a common enemy and thats why we have a clash of the TITANS so to speak.

Still just the same, I find it almost worthy of tears when I watch what are supposed to be intelligent men, taunt and joust with others over a release date of a single man production movie clip. Its pathetic and childish.

There is more than enough myopic people here, cant some of us try to not join that gene-pool?

BDW, you read my last comment, thats what I think of this production. Ive got you subscribed on youtube and on my friends list on myspace. Im sure that when the clips come rolling I will see one. Just make sure you ping me and let me know when the DVD is ready for release.

Till then............I unsubscribe from this thread........its pathetic and boring to watch you guys act like toddlers.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> shit don't start that...there'll be mutiny on the bounty. It's only days now though.



still waiting.


----------



## daveg1i (Apr 2, 2008)

thats why im never on anymore,some people are sickning in here. i havent read into this thread since saturday or friday and its still the same bitches bitching..man it gets old. its probably kids at school or work that get picked on so they vent on this thread.
all i gotta say BDW is..

HATERS GONNA HATE BALLERS BALL


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> browndirtwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > _ shit don't start that...there'll be mutiny on the bounty. It's only days now though._
> ...


Ahh, but the strawberries that's... that's where I had them. They laughed at me and made jokes but I proved beyond the shadow of a doubt and with... geometric logic... that a duplicate key to the wardroom icebox DID exist, and I'd have produced that key if they hadn't of pulled the Thread out of action. I, I, I know now they were only trying to protect some fellow officers...


----------



## chongsbuddy (Apr 2, 2008)

i agree,way too much bitch'in!Pull yer fuck'in skirts up girls!BDW,i would hate to see you with real power.You sure like to pull the strings dont you.


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 2, 2008)

Chongebuddy go fuck ur self 

just let BDW do his damn thing goddamn 

BDW i think it a great thing what your doing cant wait for episode 11


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> Chongebuddy go fuck ur self
> 
> just let BDW do his damn thing goddamn
> 
> BDW i think it a great thing what your doing cant wait for episode 11



his thing being stringing us along? 

the fcuk ur self comment was outta line.


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> his thing being stringing us along?
> 
> the fcuk ur self comment was outta line.


Yeah, on the internet it's better to tell people to go fsck themselves. 

Everyone needs a filesystem check once in a while, to clear out their bad blocks.


----------



## kilik2007 (Apr 2, 2008)

You guys all honestly think he delays the videos to create drama?? Haven't you ever worked on a big project before? It's pretty easy to get excited and think "oh man I'll be done with this tomorrow!" and then it ends up taking much longer than that. Do I think he says things to create hype? Of course, but that's part of his job...he has to advertise for himself. So yes, him saying "this next episode will rock your world" or something like that is self-promotion...but what is wrong with that?

The only big mistake he made was telling people "It'll be done by midnight" or whatever time frame he gave. That was just asking for a disaster. So if he does that again (not learning from his mistake), then yea, I agree with all you who believe he delays to create drama. But until then... things taking longer than expected is a pretty normal thing in this world...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

kilik2007 said:


> You guys all honestly think he delays the videos to create drama?? Haven't you ever worked on a big project before? It's pretty easy to get excited and think "oh man I'll be done with this tomorrow!" and then it ends up taking much longer than that. Do I think he says things to create hype? Of course, but that's part of his job...he has to advertise for himself. So yes, him saying "this next episode will rock your world" or something like that is self-promotion...but what is wrong with that?
> 
> The only big mistake he made was telling people "It'll be done by midnight" or whatever time frame he gave. That was just asking for a disaster. So if he does that again (not learning from his mistake), then yea, I agree with all you who believe he delays to create drama. But until then... things taking longer than expected is a pretty normal thing in this world...



he just did it 4 days ago. did you not see the quotes? 
is anyone here paying attention?


----------



## chongsbuddy (Apr 2, 2008)

yes i do think he is creating drama.I would.Thanks for the go fuck yourself comment.....well recieved.If iwas trying to market a video,I would create drama and keep people on a string....Yes itr pisses people off,but they will still buy the video......why?because they get so intrigued and glued to it(like a soap opera)and they want to see the end.I never said i was pissed that he has not had the video out yet,i just stated an observation.I know the guy who told me to go fuck myself is going to buy it.It's simply GREAT marketing.Some small minds take things Waayyyy too personal.Relax.I know hes your hero.


----------



## smokinjs (Apr 2, 2008)

hey fdd are you going to buy the dvd?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

regardless of how much shit we talk, we're still here; adding to the post count, waiting for the next vid. good or bad it appears we're still "fans".


----------



## IntheCloset46 (Apr 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> he just did it 4 days ago. did you not see the quotes?
> is anyone here paying attention?


i am...he said it will be days now on march 30...today is april 2..i think were still in the timeline of "it will only be days now" dont you?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> hey fdd are you going to buy the dvd?



i'm a book kinda guy. but you never know. 



seemorebuds hand delivered the DVD's i have. maybe if BDW brought me a copy of his...........wait a minute, he already said he wouldn't sit across the table from me. oh, well.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm a book kinda guy. but you never know.
> 
> View attachment 95165
> 
> seemorebuds hand delivered the DVD's i have. maybe if BDW brought me a copy of his...........wait a minute, he already said he wouldn't sit across the table from me. oh, well.



haha. thats great.... oh well is right.


----------



## smokinjs (Apr 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm a book kinda guy. but you never know.
> 
> View attachment 95165
> 
> seemorebuds hand delivered the DVD's i have. maybe if BDW brought me a copy of his...........wait a minute, he already said he wouldn't sit across the table from me. oh, well.


i wish gk would have hand deliver his dvds to me. but to late ive already got them. but ya i was just curious. i may buy it, ill wait till i hear about it on here to see if its worth it though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

IntheCloset46 said:


> i am...he said it will be days now on march 30...today is april 2..i think were still in the timeline of "it will only be days now" dont you?



i guess when you keep it vague you don't have to commit to anything and you have an easy cop-out. why not wait and just say "it's out"? after all this do we really need to be teased like the school kids we are accused of being?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 2, 2008)

I think ppl forgot the fact that its a freakin movie? So wat if it has sum drama!
It appears he knows what he is doing and its his own shit!
you dont gotta judge HIS shit! if you dont like it you dont have to post on this thread. smoke a L and stop bitching...
much love bdw.


----------



## IntheCloset46 (Apr 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i guess when you keep it vague you don't have to commit to anything and you have an easy cop-out. why not wait and just say "it's out"? after all this do we really need to be teased like the school kids we are accused of being?


well i think he said atfer last time he wasnt gonna say an excact day so we wont blow up on him again when hes late..but i dunno, i think he was just tryin to keep us updated.id rather read that then have him not post for a month and wonder what the hell is goin on


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 2, 2008)

chongsbuddy said:


> yes i do think he is creating drama.I would.Thanks for the go fuck yourself comment.....well recieved.If iwas trying to market a video,I would create drama and keep people on a string....Yes itr pisses people off,but they will still buy the video......why?because they get so intrigued and glued to it(like a soap opera)and they want to see the end.I never said i was pissed that he has not had the video out yet,i just stated an observation.I know the guy who told me to go fuck myself is going to buy it.It's simply GREAT marketing.Some small minds take things Waayyyy too personal.Relax.I know hes your hero.


do you realy think he is creating this drama?? are you fucking serious man like come on people keep pointing fingers at him like what he is doing is wrong i dont under stand y what he is doing is soo wrong the man made a video to share his experience with us and people keep criticizing his shit .

this drama needs to end and yes ill be buying this video but the drama and ME being on some sort string is not the reason ill being buy and i KNEW i was going to buy when i saw his first episode. because its great entertainment and hopefully one day as my knowledge grows ill make my own video to share with everyone else


----------



## kilik2007 (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree that he shouldn't even comment on a timeline, he should just say "it's out" when it finally is. But, that being said, saying "it should be done in the next few days" is not nearly as bad as "it'll be out by the end of the day" (which is what he said last time). The latter is a commitment and a promise, and people were checking practically every hour after he said that...and continued to do so for like four days. Plus, from his point of view, I totally understand how he would get really excited and say "it's coming out soon".... I think most people would fall into that trap.

This is a pretty worthless argument, isn't it? Hm. Well, it's in the spirit of this thread, I suppose. I gotta admit, I like this thread...and clearly others do too, or else people would've stopped posting.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

kilik2007 said:


> I agree that he shouldn't even comment on a timeline, he should just say "it's out" when it finally is. But, that being said, saying "it should be done in the next few days" is not nearly as bad as "it'll be out by the end of the day" (which is what he said last time). The latter is a commitment and a promise, and people were checking practically every hour after he said that...and continued to do so for like four days. Plus, from his point of view, I totally understand how he would get really excited and say "it's coming out soon".... I think most people would fall into that trap.
> 
> This is a pretty worthless argument, isn't it? Hm. Well, it's in the spirit of this thread, I suppose. I gotta admit, I like this thread...and clearly others do too, or else people would've stopped posting.



i think people are coming in here to just "let it all out". then they go back to the real threads and give good advice.


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i think people are coming in here to just "let it all out". then they go back to the real threads and give good advice.


FDD ur a 100% right am glade that some one noticed 

all i wana do is watch the rest of the episodes haha its killing be almost feel like a crack addict in rehab


----------



## daveg1i (Apr 2, 2008)

just one fixxxxxx..............


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 2, 2008)

PEACE!!!!
itt will be out when it will be out. 
you try doing everything he is. 
see how long it takes you.


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 2, 2008)

o i know let him take his time i would not go back to that one feild that choppter was at for a while just hope he is doing good with the rest of this crop


----------



## dertmagert (Apr 2, 2008)

"Panama Red"

A beautiful woman loved growing marijuana, but couldn't seem to get her
buds to turn red. One day, while taking a stroll, she came upon
a gentleman neighbor who had the most beautiful garden full of huge red
buds she'd ever seen.

The woman asked the gentlemen, "What do you do to get your tomatoe so
red?"

The gentlemen responded, "Well, twice a day I stand in front of my
plants naked in my trench coat and flash. My female plants turn red
from blushing so much."

The woman was so impressed, she decided to try doing the same thing
to her garden to see if it would work. Twice a day for two weeks
she flashed her garden hoping for the best.

One day the gentleman was passing by and asked the woman, "By The
way, how did you make out? Did your herbs turn red?"

"No", she replied, "but my cucumbers are enormous."


----------



## panhead (Apr 2, 2008)

hybrid said:


> What goes on here is some people make a snyde comment and then the rabid dogs begin to howl. The best way to make a friend is to have a common enemy and thats why we have a clash of the TITANS so to speak.


Right on man,its that cosign shit again,you can read this thread from the start,all 100% positive comments until 1 man made a negative comment,then the bobble heads saw that it was cool to be negative & more & more they crawled out from under the rug,yes men cosigners & bobble heads,its not about BDW not realeasing his vids on time & never was,it dont add up at all,its about attention & acting cool,nothing more.


----------



## IOWNEVERY1 (Apr 2, 2008)

this has probally been answered already but has there been an episode 11 yet or is there gonna be one? 

O brwndirtwarrior- YOUR THE FUCKING MAN


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Apr 2, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> I appreciate what you are saying this time around, and thank you for your graciousness, but what you said before was clearly and indictment on my veracity and motive. I didn't just fall off the turnip truck. But you are a good person at your core, I feel, because you have come forward like this showing that you are a man -- not a fucking child like some in here.


Well, thanks. I do appreciate that. I think it says a lot about you that you would notice that in the words of someone who is criticizing you, and even more about you that you would be evenhanded enough to mention it in "the heat of battle", so to speak. +respect, man.

But as for indicting your veracity... well, I don't consider you a dishonest man by any means. Let's just say that you're as much a marketer as you are a filmmaker. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with it - you've got to do what you've got to do to sell your product. More power to you. But let's call it what it is. It seems to a lot of us here that you've been strategically bumping your thread on a regular basis to keep the interest up and the discussion going. Some people call it "stringing us along", and you seem to take offense to that. I don't know why; I wouldn't if I were in your shoes. It is what it is, I don't think most people really mind that you're doing it. And those who do - fuck 'em. They don't have to read the thread or buy the DVD if they don't want to. Let 'em think what they want to think. 

I don't see why you seem to feel a need to engage them head-on. It's the internet; there's always going to be someone who doesn't agree with you, or doesn't understand you, or doesn't like you. If you stop to do battle with every one of them, or try to persuade them, you'll spend your entire online time standing in the mud by the side of the road trying to convince people who will never - ever - change their minds. You'll never get anywhere. Fuck 'em. Keep moving forward and let those few fall by the wayside. 

As for questioning your motives - well, jesus, man. All I did was point out that you yourself have given us several different motives for your project. I'm not questioning your motive at all, because I have no vested interest in what that motive might be. All that matters to me is that you've made a very entertaining and informative movie that I can't wait to buy. Your motives for making it are totally irrelevant to me, so I have no need to question them. But you can hardly blame me for noticing that you've given several different motives, can you? I'm not questioning anything, I'm just making a direct and verifiable observation.

That's all I'm saying. I don't want to fight with you, because you haven't done me any harm. I'm still at a loss to understand why you seem to think we _are _fighting. This thread is a year old, 200 pages and 2,000 posts long. You can't expect every single post, and every single poster, to fall into lockstep and say nothing but purely positive things. Any discussion that involves that many people, over that long a period of time, is going to wander off in a lot of different little directions, and some of those little paths are inevitably going to be a little rocky. Some of the feedback you get is bound to be a little critical. Having a little bit thicker skin might help a bit.

Anyway, like i said before, good luck to you. Peace. Out.


----------



## dertmagert (Apr 2, 2008)

Skunk Baxter said:


> it is what it is



those words, i live by my man


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Apr 2, 2008)

--all of you. Yes, even you Zekedog and FDD. I know all you guys dig what I'm doing here. That much I know for sure. How do I know? There are no strengths in any of these arguments, no compelling explanations for the rash behaviour. It's really the waiting that's got you upset, I know. But, really, I stand to gain nothing by making you wait. In fact I stand to lose. Disgruntled posts do not equate to views of my show. Wouldn't It be more enterprising to have the thing up so I could fully capitalize on the coming season with DVD sales? Think about it. If i could have it up any faster, I could have DVD sales and avoid this high tech lynching. So let rational minds prevail. My harsh words of late are really like swatting at horse flies that have been pestering me. it's just a little tough love to let you know that some of this stuff goes a little far.

I'm awaiting licensing for one more piece of music and then I shall blow your mind once again.


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 2, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> --all of you. Yes, even you Zekedog and FDD. I know all you guys dig what I'm doing here. That much I know for sure. How do I know? There are no strengths in any of these arguments, no compelling explanations for the rash behaviour. It's really the waiting that's got you upset, I know. But, really, I stand to gain nothing by making you wait. In fact I stand to lose. Disgruntled posts do not equate to views of my show. Wouldn't It be more enterprising to have the thing up so I could fully capitalize on the coming season with DVD sales? Think about it. If i could have it up any faster, I could have DVD sales and avoid this high tech lynching. So let rational minds prevail. My harsh words of late are really like swatting at horse flies that have been pestering me. it's just a little tough love to let you know that some of this stuff goes a little far.
> 
> I'm awaiting licensing for one more piece of music and then I shall blow your mind once again.


BDW just tell me what happend with that one feild?? did the helicopter realy find it man

i was so scaried for u haha run bitch run!!!!!


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 2, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> I'm awaiting licensing for one more piece of music and then I shall blow your mind once again.


OOH OOH is it MOP's WARRIORZ? 

After the chopper scene, that seems about right. 


giggitygiggity


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Apr 2, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> OOH OOH is it MOP's WARRIORZ?
> 
> After the chopper scene, that seems about right.
> 
> ...



or Rick Ross - Push It


" PUUUUUUUSSSSHHH IT TO THE LIMMMMIIITTT!!!!!!!!"

YouTube - rick ross push it

Never traffic for fun, only traffic for funds!


----------



## panhead (Apr 2, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> I know all you guys dig what I'm doing here.


I dig the shit out of the movie & i'll tell you why, because it shows a side of mj cultivation that 99.9% of the population never dreamed existed,most people think all the weed they smoke is grown by gun slinging crack smokin gang bangers, or mexican drug lords who pay the farmers dirt wages,now they see a real person with the same shit going on in his life as they do in their own lives,it puts a face of a decent man where the face of a monster used to be,it shows that all mj growers are not evil,hopefully that was the intent of the movie.

The movie also has a plot that draws you in,weather your 100% for the legalization of mj or flat out against it in every way, by the middle of the movie your rooting for the good guy to win.

Im not ashamed to say it,i think this movie has the chance to be an important film & i could not give two shits less who thinks im a kiss ass for saying it,im to fukin old to be embarassed,its how i think about the film.

Instead of everybody bumming out over trival issues people should be happy that there is a movie that has a chance to be as well known as the propaganda film Reefer Madness,i'd prefer to be thought of as somebody from the BDW movie over one of the nut jobs from Reefer Madness anyday.


----------



## adamizer (Apr 2, 2008)

As far as music choice goes...i gotta say teenage wasteland (that was it wasn't it?) in ep 10 was dead on. The song seriously got me soooo pumped the whole way to the patch how it kept building up. I could seriously feel your excitement the whole drive i couldn't even stand it and i was only along for like a minute!


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 2, 2008)

adamizer said:


> As far as music choice goes...i gotta say teenage wasteland (that was it wasn't it?) in ep 10 was dead on. The song seriously got me soooo pumped the whole way to the patch how it kept building up. I could seriously feel your excitement the whole drive i couldn't even stand it and i was only along for like a minute!


For some reason, the Who changed the name to Baba O'Riley, but you are right, that song choice was, well, choice.


----------



## tckfui (Apr 2, 2008)

I was hanging out withb BDW last night, he said the new episode should be up tomorow morning, I of course all ready got a full copy of the DVD.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 2, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I was hanging out withb BDW last night, he said the new episode should be up tomorow morning, I of course all ready got a full copy of the DVD.



YOU DICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 2, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I was hanging out withb BDW last night, he said the new episode should be up tomorow morning, I of course all ready got a full copy of the DVD.


been hittin the thc crack pipe to much huh  but the people that believe him will get a surprise.


----------



## tckfui (Apr 2, 2008)

yea man, that THCracks really been getting to me 
episode 11 is pricless though, take my cracked out word for it


----------



## herbtoker (Apr 2, 2008)

ive seen a few of the episodes, gotta watch the rest of em sometime.
in episode 1, i love the "blazing ganja" song.

does anyone know where you can buy it, download it or find it?

ive looked for it everywhere, limewire, itunes, searched the web and cant find it.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 2, 2008)

herbtoker said:


> ive seen a few of the episodes, gotta watch the rest of em sometime.
> in episode 1, i love the "blazing ganja" song.
> 
> does anyone know where you can buy it, download it or find it?
> ...


you can get it when the dvd comes out..it will have all the mp3's,master grow guide and all kinds of other stuff.


----------



## herbtoker (Apr 2, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> you can get it when the dvd comes out..it will have all the mp3's,master grow guide and all kinds of other stuff.


awesome, thanks.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 3, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I was hanging out withb BDW last night, he said the new episode should be up tomorow morning, I of course all ready got a full copy of the DVD.



ahahahahahah


that explains the loyalty...

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 3, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> - I shall blow your mind once again.


fyi - i have no mind... but I do have something else that enjoys getting blown


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 3, 2008)

Like I said

MUCH respect to what you are doing BDW

And for those of you who question my thought and opinions on this whole ordeal .....Well I have a few words for you

I AM NO SUCKER


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 3, 2008)

I remeber way back when ahh the good old days when this thread was started for free enteratinment and a greta outdoor guerilla grow caught on video with a later option to buy the video to watch and get ideas from..seems like yesterdya..then somehow it turned into a crusifiction of people worrying about he might make money for his time..oh wait we knew that from day one...guess its just border people who dont read books from page one..


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 3, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Well I have a few words for you
> 
> I AM NO SUCKER


so, ummmm.. does that mean that you won't be blowing me?


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 3, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> so, ummmm.. does that mean that you won't be blowing me?


you bet I will GK, I like you


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 3, 2008)

FDD, you never saw my dogs huh?

They are fooking insane... 3 dogs..... 460lbs.... 5 ribs showing on every dog... skin and bones....

enough drool in 2 minutes to fill your cereal bowl and make your captain crunch soggy.. and that aint easy to do...

When I had one dog, it would never catch anything... then I got 2 dogs.... and nothing could escape.. no moles, no ground hogs, no cats, no raccons, no squirrels.. no thing... 

then I got 2 dogs....

they just KNOW how to track and corral shit when more than one of them gets on the trail of some prey... 2 dogs can catch anything.... I do my best to discourage any killing....

then I got three dogs... 3 fooking BEASTS.... rot weillers, pitbulls all a bunch a chicken shits when they see my dogs.... been attacked by 2 pit bulls in the neighborhood... the owners (of both dogs) couldn't pull there dog out of the fight.. I pulled my dogs off 3 times... both enounters.... but the owners could not stop their dog... so I had to just let it play out until the 80lb and 60lb pit retreated.... sad of course...

never have to put my dogs on leashes.. completed voice trained... they will even stop fighting... never hit my dogs... never feed them.. just leave the bags of food open... the alpha male lets the other 2 eat.. at only certain times of the day.. when he is sleeping....

I am really interested in getting a couple cats.. I know if I get baby kittens I can introduce them to my dogs.. no problem...

anyway...

iloveyou


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 3, 2008)

What kind of dogs do you have, GK?

Sounds kind of like the Akitas a friend of mine has. Great dogs.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 3, 2008)

My 2 german sheps like to catch opposums and chipmunks.The newer one th 8 year old male wants to eat my 2 cats and the oldest cat wants to rip the eyes out of the shepherd...I have no idea where I was going with this I saw you talking about your dogs and cats and started with no destination..happens alot lol


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 3, 2008)

GREAT DANES....

yeah.... my dog blasted a possum on a 6 foot fence once.... the possum was bad ass... it played dead.. and then when I took my dog inside.. he just cruised away.. super chill and injury free.... i was stoked...!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 3, 2008)

A few years back.. when i only had one dane. I would let it out every morning to roam the hood... he would often go to my neighbors house and eat their trash... one morning I heard some crazy shit... jumped outta bed and ran next door.... it was actually across the street and a couple doors down.. anyway.. it was a big ass alley cat standing its ground at the trash can.. it must have been their first when my dog rolled up... the cat was bad ass.... i took my dog home... I suspected that cat could remove and eye or my dogs nose... all i thought about was the mean vet bill... lol

cheers


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 3, 2008)

lol My female shep killed 9 opossums last year and has a kill count of 2 this year so far. I dont know where they keep coming from.Thing is they play dead.I let her out she does her thing I go check dont see her go around the pool house building and there she is tearing the skin off a opossum while its polaying dead but hissing away as it gets eaten. She dont like to give up her kills either so gotta use a 2x4 to seperate her.She grabbed 1 skunk last year and that was the worst.Lotta raccoons in the yard but she dont mess with them but has been know to chase a deer or 2 lol my back yard is like wild kingdom and I like in urban area with 350000 people and close to 6 million with in 30 minute radius lol


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 3, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> you bet I will GK, I like you


it's the tiarra.. right?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 3, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> lol My female shep killed 9 opossums last year and has a kill count of 2 this year so far. I dont know where they keep coming from.Thing is they play dead.I let her out she does her thing I go check dont see her go around the pool house building and there she is tearing the skin off a opossum while its polaying dead but hissing away as it gets eaten. She dont like to give up her kills either so gotta use a 2x4 to seperate her.She grabbed 1 skunk last year and that was the worst.Lotta raccoons in the yard but she dont mess with them but has been know to chase a deer or 2 lol my back yard is like wild kingdom and I like in urban area with 350000 people and close to 6 million with in 30 minute radius lol



fook... each of my dogs has had JUST ONE skunk encounter.. nasty shit... one skunk sprayed my BIGGEST BADDEST dog... he got so disoriented he ran into a wall.... LOL.... he smelled bad every time he got wet for 1 year...

lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah It was getting late when she got the skunk.I called her in and she came running up and was foaming at the mouth and had a smell coming I thought maybe someone maced her then she got closer and I puked lol the smell is so bad.Then I figure fuck me I gotta get to the self wash dog place as they closed in 20 minutes. I tossed twoels in the car and put her in. Biggest dummy move ever I puked 3 times on the way and then they closed early since it wasnt busy. I drove to walmart went in to buy some shampoo and air freshner. I came out and the dog puked twice in my car.I let her out and she went in the grass and started wiping her face.I had to clean the stuff up and the smell was so bad as she cleaned the skunk spray off her coat so it was in the puke...Well long story short I puked 8 times dog puked 4 times and my car still smells like skunk


----------



## multisonic (Apr 3, 2008)

We hit a skunk on purpose last night booze cruisin. My GF was drivin and she knows I love the smell of skunk. I hope her truck smells like it when I go out to work this morning!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2008)

"Stoners kill skunks to market smell"..............news at 11. 


lol


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Apr 3, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> ahahahahahah
> 
> 
> that explains the loyalty...
> ...


I actually used it in a short story of mine I wrote for the series Adventures in the Growing Trade some years ago.

*GOING TO THE DOGS​
* 
*C*oming out of the bush in the fall, loaded up with 150 lbs of wet weight, is always invigorating. But, as you glide in on still waters under the cover of darkness, hearing big dogs barking in the woods near your landing spot has a way of chasing the fun right out of things.

Growing pot outdoors illegally is like a carnival ride: exhilarating, but dangerous. The moment a bolt comes off the ride and things begin to fly apart, its time to pay your dues for an extreme lifestyle.

I'll never forget that night. As we drifted in, the shadow of the mountain cast hints of fall into the early October air revealing our breath. A weak sun was sinking, tired of shining warmly all summer, the light casting an amber halo around the mountain as an owl heralded in nighttime in the Cheakamus Valley. The only sounds were the gentle strokes of the paddle in the water.
The beauty was somewhat veiled by pressing concerns, my mind stuck between arresting beauty and arresting officers. It was always hard to reconcile such natural beauty with the thought of cold, steel bars clanging shut. Would we get out paradise again tonight without being arrested? 

When I heard the barking, I looked at my partner as if to say, "What the fuck?" and stroked my paddle deeply until we hit shore. We frantically piled the stinking green garbage bags out onto the shoreline and into to the bush. I was now hyperventilating, tremulous, starting to sweat. Goddamn it, I was becoming very uncomfortable. To boot, the dumb-fuck greenhorn I was with panicked, scurrying off like a demented garden gnome to hide in the patch we had close to our landing spot. I just shook my head, watching him scuttle and trying to determine if what Id heard really were police dogs. But what the fuck else could they be? Dogs barking in the woods 50 kilometers from nowhere, and right where we come ashore with our booty? More questions than answers, but right now I had to deal with the problem at hand.

Lying in the bush, straining to hear muffled conversation coming from the direction where Id heard the dogs, I tried to piece together the drama unfolding through the trees. I could now hear my third partner at the rendezvous point conversing with the mysterious person/persons with the dogs, but I couldn't make out their conversation. Was he being interrogated by the cops? Fuck, I had to get closer!

Skulking through the bush like a downed fly-boy in some B war movie, I got close enough to see shadowy figures through the trees. I heard a guy whistle to the dogs, a truck door slamming and the gurgle of the turbo diesel trailing off into the wilderness as it pulled away. 

After some moments of puzzled silence, I broke through the bush to find my partner sitting in the rendezvous vehicle, his crossed feet hanging out the window and a large joint hanging from his mouth. He gave me a "whats up?" look and proceeded to tell me about some redneck out running his dogs.

FUUUUCK! What are the chances?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Apr 3, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> you bet I will GK, I like you


well now everything is making sense...


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 3, 2008)

I find the chances of something happening that will fuck with your head while you're exposed and doing something illegal to be fairly high, most of the time. At least for me. 

BDW, I don't want to pry--you don't have to answer. But why not make more use of over head camouflage (branches pulled down with rope & pulleys) and maybe keep a few spotters around with encrypted comms of some kind (if you're going to be working w/a helper and driver anyway)? I know voice encryption is kinda expensive, but data encryption is cheap.

And expensive is a relative term (especially vs. peace of mind)--some GMRS radios can do voice encryption and aren't all _that _pricey--although you have to mod them to actually do encryption on GMRS freqs. 

In fact, these days you could just rig up a mobile wifi base station in your driver's vehicle and do encrypted wireless VoIP.

Anyway--there _are_ ways to have secure mobile comms. 


Just a thought.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 3, 2008)

thats a sweet but scary story man. seems like you end up with people around your shit pretty often... but great story none-the-less.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> "Stoners kill skunks to market smell"..............news at 11.
> 
> 
> lol


hahahahahahahahahahahaha

rawful mayo


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 3, 2008)

i have question ..... one article i read said dont use buckets outdoors because even if painted they stand out and that drainage is fucked up even with holes in the bucket...can i just plant in ground minus the 5 gallon buckets ?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 3, 2008)

You ever been in a room with 3 flatulating great danes...??

it aint pretty


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 3, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> rawful mayo



nice to see you way out here in no mans land.... this really is not a place for young ladies. on page 211 of a thread that has gone to the deep and then back...

i wonder if it changes peoples perception of you.. to see you so deep and engaged in the community here at riu...

as for me....

iloveyou

we should go skinny dipping some time.... i like the deep end too...

ZEK can lifegaurd for us..


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 3, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> nice to see you way out here in no mans land.... this really is not a place for young ladies. on page 211 of a thread that has gone to the deep and then back...
> 
> i wonder if it changes peoples perception of you.. to see you so deep and engaged in the community here at riu...
> 
> ...


Please don't turn BDW thread into hitting on chicks. Keep it to their grow journals.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 3, 2008)

DesertSativa said:


> Please don't turn BDW thread into hitting on chicks. Keep it to their grow journals.


please make a list of things that you don't think "it" should be turned into?

how about not making it a thread that tells people what to post?

how about a thread about dog farting, dog pissing, complaining and super heroes that really were GAY.... like superman and spiderman and iron man...

but not the incredible hulk


speaking of gay... a 75 year old bald guy came up to me at nations... yesterday.. he was bald, top hat and a cane... he told me I had an incredible physique.... Which really insn't true.. unless you comapre me to 99.99% of the american people.... but compared to and african well digger.... i look pretty normal

I gently asked him not to turn NATIONS Hamburger joint into a place that appreciates my incredible rig.... but to keep that type of interaction for the parking lot....

......

btw- i was not hitting on Dalia..... I was trying to bait you into being a person that tries to tel other people what "is and isn't ok"

almost worked huh?

iloveyou



OH and Dalia.. no offense... i will be hitting on you soon in the grow journal fourm....

iloveyou


----------



## codemanpoop (Apr 3, 2008)

thats creepy? haha


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Apr 3, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> thats a sweet but scary story man. seems like you end up with people around your shit pretty often... but great story none-the-less.


buddy I've been doing this for over 20 years. I got me some campfire stories.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Apr 3, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> nice to see you way out here in no mans land.... this really is not a place for young ladies. on page 211 of a thread that has gone to the deep and then back...
> 
> i wonder if it changes peoples perception of you.. to see you so deep and engaged in the community here at riu...
> 
> ...


buddy you be drowning in the gutter.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Apr 3, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> please make a list of things that you don't think "it" should be turned into?
> 
> how about not making it a thread that tells people what to post?
> 
> ...


what fucking school of moderators did you and FDD go to anyway? that's some freaky shit man.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Apr 3, 2008)

*​*​
*S*itting on the bank of the swamp on a soft clump of pine needles, I gazed transfixed at the miracle unfolding in front of me. The soft rays of early October sunlight enveloped the mosquitoes in an ethereal glow as they danced an aerial ballet. The wetland sky seemed like a living chandelier dripping with diamonds, as these insects swung in random crescendos, millions of them, making contact, free-falling, then climbing with a swoop to do it again in their mating dance. A week or two earlier, I mused, these insects relatives likely gorged on my blood as I worked the patch. Now they were providing me with the most exquisite performance, courtesy of Mother Nature. The profundity of the interconnectedness of all living things washed over me and I felt a strong sense of the sacred. 

My apprenticeship, that thirty-two day stint in the woods, was full of moments like those, as I tended the crop in the mornings with the Z-Man, then went off to commune with nature.

The Z-man was our enforcer on the crop. With a stolen black colt .45 which he kept under a log, he was a 5'6, 265-lb. black man with a shaved head, earring, tattoos, a degree in philosophy, and a penchant for old Tom Jones records. We were the two new guys, elected to guard the crop and see it to the finish.

With nothing else to do after the day's round of checking on and maintaining 600,000 dollars worth of pot, I nestled into the routine of taking the Z-Man trout fishing. To this day, that indelible impression remains etched in my mind. That big black man, looking like a biker bar bouncer, holding a delicate little trout rod, intently practicing the intricate art of brook trout fishing. With a dancing rod tip and taut line, his reel whizzing, hed glance at me for approval with a yelp of exhilaration. His child-like glee at being rewarded for his patience made me wonder if hed have the persona he had if hed experienced this rite of passage as a boy. 

On cool October nights, in the glow of lamplight, the Z-Man and I drank tea and hot chocolate, talked philosophy and listened uneasily as, occasionally, a huge, ancient tree cracked in the distance and fell with a thunderous boom that echoed through the wilderness in the blackness of the night.

What a joy it was, watching this man of such stark contrasts discover simple pleasures long lost to him in the concrete jungle. That stay in the bush taught me a lot about human potential and the complexity of self, how we often tend to preconceive and label people based on appearance.
Those thirty-two days in the woods changed me. And I know they changed the Z- Man. It forced us to look inward and reflect, to look at each other simply as fellow men, to do what we do far too little of in the hustle and bustle of our lives - get to know the real person behind the protective veneer. The natural world does that; it forces you to focus inward on the real and essential. 

I would need that grounding. I was about to leave the woods after a month without so much as a hot shower, carrying a suitcase filled with enough money to afford me any creature comfort.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Apr 3, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> *S*itting on the bank of the swamp on a soft clump of pine needles, I gazed transfixed at the miracle unfolding in front of me. The soft rays of early October sunlight enveloped the mosquitoes in an ethereal glow as they danced an aerial ballet. The wetland sky seemed like a living chandelier dripping with diamonds, as these insects swung in random crescendos, millions of them, making contact, free-falling, then climbing with a swoop to do it again in their mating dance. A week or two earlier, I mused, these insects relatives likely gorged on my blood as I worked the patch. Now they were providing me with the most exquisite performance, courtesy of Mother Nature. The profundity of the interconnectedness of all living things washed over me and I felt a strong sense of the sacred.
> 
> My apprenticeship, that thirty-two day stint in the woods, was full of moments like those, as I tended the crop in the mornings with the Z-Man, then went off to commune with nature.
> 
> ...



Sound like Big Black from rob and big


----------



## PumpkinRoller (Apr 3, 2008)

Lol i was thinkin the same thing...do work...


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Apr 3, 2008)

great story, BD but I'm sure I've already read this one. weeding out the useless posts all day to find and take in your stories is all worthwhile. especially cuz I've been through alotta the same experiences too. looking forward to more stories, and episode 11!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 3, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> buddy you be drowning in the gutter.



hello mr. warrior of dirt...

are you engaging me in some sort of dialogue...? 

I am not sure what you mean by this... drowning in the gutter 


lol...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 3, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> what fucking school of moderators did you and FDD go to anyway? that's some freaky shit man.



What's so freaky about it? Please share?

iloveyou


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Apr 3, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> hello mr. warrior of dirt...
> 
> are you engaging me in some sort of dialogue...?
> 
> ...


I believe this in regards to your ability at picking up of chicks but don't quote me on that.

going down in flames

crash n burn

drowning in the gutter


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2008)

4cyl5spd said:


> I believe this in regards to your ability at picking up of chicks but don't quote me on that.
> 
> going down in flames
> 
> ...



i'll quote ya.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 3, 2008)

*awesome writing brown dirt,it seems you always have some entertainment with you.We definitely need to smoke mass quantities one day.!!!! peace *


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 3, 2008)

If we're tired of _Prohibition_, we could always get started on that revolution.....

YouTube - John Holt - Police In Helicopter


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2008)

YouTube - Applegate marijuana plant removal




YouTube - Coast Guard Marijuana Bust
why did they want them in the pots?


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Applegate marijuana plant removal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess there spots weren't so hidden after all


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Every offensive needs to be funded!!!!!!!!!!!!Somewhere along the line the constitution was overwritten,im not an expert on that.i have read alot about the original and the men who wrote it,swore to protect it from all enemies foreign and domestic.lol.How do we all assemble in one voice.where is that lil dude from tiaenamin square at.Im a soldier and a scout at heart and that job will take a big leader!!!!*


----------



## Days Between (Apr 4, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> hello mr. warrior of dirt...
> 
> are you engaging me in some sort of dialogue...?
> 
> ...



He was saying you would drown because Zeke is your life gaurd


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 4, 2008)

Days Between said:


> He was saying you would drown because Zeke is your life gaurd



thank you for your interpretation...

lifegaurd was just a nice way of saying (filmographer) 

lol

iloveyou


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Apr 4, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> hello mr. warrior of dirt...
> 
> are you engaging me in some sort of dialogue...?
> 
> ...


well i was referring to you mind.


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 4, 2008)

BDW look what you did to this thread haha

when willl your full video be on retail??

uv got one buyer.


----------



## tckfui (Apr 4, 2008)

we need more stories if the episode 11 isnt going to be out for awhile!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 4, 2008)

hahahaha! more stories! fo sho!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 4, 2008)

I watched episode 10 last night


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 4, 2008)

hey guys episode 10 is up right now!!!!!! lol....


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 4, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahhahaha!

.......

so episode..... 11?


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 4, 2008)

no word on 11 haha.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 4, 2008)

dam... 

its been foooorreeevvvverr!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Apr 4, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> dam...
> 
> its been foooorreeevvvverr!


you want another story during intermission sweetie? I see Zekedog is going after another box of popcorn. 

--no, sorry, he's headed for the exit. Why are his pants all wet?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 4, 2008)

i do! i do!
haha 
no offense btw. love your stuff.
peace.


----------



## chongsbuddy (Apr 4, 2008)

hey BDW,will the DVD be out before mid May?Or can you even answer that?I know you have a lot of pressure,i was just curious.I want to know more about how you feed with the "heavy harvest" and what soil you use.I have 3 2.5 gallon buckets of the shit.It says a 1/4 cup per 5 gallon pail of soil,but that does'nt seem enough to me.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 4, 2008)

chongsbuddy said:


> hey BDW,will the DVD be out before mid May?Or can you even answer that?I know you have a lot of pressure,i was just curious.I want to know more about how you feed with the "heavy harvest" and what soil you use.I have 3 2.5 gallon buckets of the shit.It says a 1/4 cup per 5 gallon pail of soil,but that does'nt seem enough to me.


I think i remember in and old post of his ...he said if everything goes as planned then probably mid 08 but it may not be right.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Apr 5, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> i do! i do!
> haha
> no offense btw. love your stuff.
> peace.


 
*COME HELL ON HIGH WATER​*
 
*W*hen the Squamish River unleashes a torrent from angry glaciers awakened too abruptly from their winter slumber, it commands the kind of respect you had better heed, lest it swallow you in a watery grave. Thus was the lesson for my partner and I, as we hit the water on the way to our river spot, top-heavy with a 10-bale load of Pro-mix and 50 clones in four-inch pots in wax tree planter boxes propped on top. 

Now the last thing you want to hear when you are overheated, overloaded and at the mercy of a raging river is the sound of a chopper coming up the valley on your trajectory. But thats just what we heard, as we bucked the surf, whooping with exhilaration, trying to maneuver the boat through the defiant current. I was on the bow, my partner in the stern, frantically plunging the paddle into the water to try and slow our momentum, desperately trying to commandeer the boat back from the clutches of the river.

By the time I heard the chopper over the foaming torrent, it was almost on top of us, coming right at us, about a quarter-mile away. "Chopper!" I shouted, hearing the faint clack of rotors as we came up swiftly on a hairpin bend in the river. My partner responded by cranking our tail perpendicular to the bank with one deep thrust so we could paddle with all we had to the cover of shore.

It was too late! We were sucked into the vortex of the river bend. Instead of hitting shore, we came up wide on the portside, heading straight for a huge deadfall snag jammed in the bend. With barely time to brace, we hit it broadside with a sickening thud and were pinned there, the boat unstable and taking on water - fast. The iciness of the glacial runoff took my breath away as it over-spilled the sides and soaked my legs on the boat floor. I went into flight/fright overdrive, my heart pounding out of my chest, and grabbed the slim log trapping us there. There were lots of branches, thank god, so I was able to balance and support myself.

Water thundered past us in foamy torrents. Over the roar, I barked at my partner to grab the machete. He frantically did and I ferociously chopped branches on the down-stream side of the log. We pulled the boat over the snag and set ourselves free, before the river could sentence us to a hideous death.

Judiciously, my partner pulled the boxes of clones out of the boat and balanced them precariously on the log. He managed to get all the bales and clones up onto the snag. I stuck the machete into the log to help him grab the filling dinghy and pull it out of the water, but the damned boat was so heavy with water we could hardly budge it. Our lifeline being snatched away in a tug of war with the mighty river, we yanked and pulled, balanced on that log, death almost a certainty on either side.. Using our bodies as counter- balance, we finally got the dinghy up onto the log and turned it over to empty out the water. 

A menacing branch just below the surface was obstructing our launch point, so I went for the machete, kicked it lose by accident and watched it plop into a frothy eddy, gone forever. No time to waste. We flipped the boat to the other side of the snag and into the water, then proceeded to load it again from the downstream side of the log. The current was diminished here because the log was acting as a dam. With the goods aboard, my partner got on board the bow. I jumped aboard the stern and struggled frantically to shove us off with the paddle. With no time to worry about puncturing the hull, we broke loose and were sucked back into the river, almost instantly hitting white water and forced to shoot the raging rapids. As white water sprayed our faces and flung us about violently, we whooped and yelped during our little rodeo ride about our near-death experience. Finally drifting into the still, black waters, we paddled to shore right in front of the patch. And all this before morning coffee!

After working the patch, at the end of the day we returned to the boat only to find it deflated. The hull had, in fact, been punctured and had a slow leak. I looked out at the river, now swelled even more and realized that the once placid setting had again become a cauldron. Because of a single act of nature, our lives had hung in the balance. 
We patched the boat with our emergency kit, pumped it up, and took to the water again to reach our vehicle before nightfall.


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Apr 5, 2008)

Intense !!!


----------



## tckfui (Apr 6, 2008)

If you don't mind my asking, what were your intentions when writing these great short stories??? were you planing on writing a book, or sending them to a magazine, or just doing it for kicks?


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 6, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> you want another story during intermission sweetie? I see Zekedog is going after another box of popcorn.
> 
> --no, sorry, he's headed for the exit. Why are his pants all wet?


It seems to me you are jealous of myslf, don't feel bad, I get that quite often


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 6, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> --no, sorry, he's headed for the exit. Why are his pants all wet?


cause he likes jerking off to your sexy videos? with your sexy voice?

you're single now right?


iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 6, 2008)

tckfui said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what were your intentions when writing these great short stories??? were you planing on writing a book, or sending them to a magazine, or just doing it for kicks?


there are many many posts ... as I recall... where mr. warrrior is espousing with great verbosity about his puritanical ideology and vision...

you may want to brush up on your "Mr. Warrior" archetype and general BDW trivia facts...


this is my particular favorite...


*"It forced us to look inward and reflect, to look at each other simply as fellow men, to do what we do far too little of in the hustle and bustle of our lives - get to know the real person behind the protective veneer. The natural world does that; it forces you to focus inward on the real and essential."
*
JUXAPOSED with this sentence just one line earlier...*

"That stay in the bush taught me a lot about human potential and the complexity of self"*


sooooooooooooooooooooooo close.... like the shaky hand of a sniper that just finished sprinting 400 meters... can't QUITE stay on target...

shooting everywhere... like the baby rattlesnake that takes 20 bites.... striking at nothing but air

Is it A MAN, ENGULFED by the mind chatter and the masturbatory tendencies of the chronic mind mongering of the sleeping humans?
The chatter, has a strangle hold on so many a mans' awareness..

I ASSIGN you to 40 more days... go by yourself this time... lol

iloveyou

I had Ethopian tonight.. cool restaurant... we ate with our hands.. no utensils... i dig it


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 6, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> It seems to me you are jealous of myslf, don't feel bad, I get that quite often



He doesn't feel bad.. he is flattered... you are probably gonna get a role in his next flick or short story...

iloveyou


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 6, 2008)

sick work
i love it.
keep it up...


----------



## tckfui (Apr 6, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> there are many many posts ... as I recall... where mr. warrrior is espousing with great verbosity about his puritanical ideology and vision...
> 
> you may want to brush up on your "Mr. Warrior" archetype and general BDW trivia facts...
> 
> ...




Do what? 
what are you talking about you silly little person, what are you like 1'3?


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 6, 2008)

Episode 11 Is Online!!! Just Watched It, Amazing!!!














/joking


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 6, 2008)

tckfui said:


> Do what?
> what are you talking about you silly little person, what are you like 1'3?






​


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Apr 6, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> ​


Shit. I've only been out of bed 20 minutes, and already I've seen the funniest thing I'm going to see all day. All downhill from here; how depressing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 6, 2008)

YouTube - Free Eddy Lepp


----------



## chongsbuddy (Apr 6, 2008)

where?its not on youtube.


----------



## Dats (Apr 6, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> Episode 11 Is Online!!! Just Watched It, Amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You bastard I just wasted time trying to find it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 6, 2008)

Dats said:


> You bastard I just wasted time trying to find it.


he said "joking".


----------



## Theeassassin (Apr 6, 2008)

you legend


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 6, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> ​



hahahahahahahahah

rep +

very nice!!!

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 6, 2008)

tckfui said:


> Do what?
> what are you talking about you silly little person, what are you like 1'3?



I don't understand your reaction?

It is a reaction... correct?

can you please tell me how "reading my post"

caused you t react in such a manner?


iloveyou


----------



## tckfui (Apr 6, 2008)

your post made me say whaT?
I was very confused by your big words, and small difficult words with the little french accent marks.
and than I said wait a tick, hes a knowm, their only like 1 foot tall, maybe sligtly taller, and I'm 6 ish... so I put two and two together and decided, your pissing me off!!!!
haha!!!... perhaps you misunderstood me, I said HAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and its not so much as a reaction as it is an... instinct?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 6, 2008)

HI tck,

I apologize for not understanding your.. so please bare with me...

Are you saying...

That you read my post. And after reading my post did not understand it, because of the vocabulary I used and the punctuation I used?

And then, instead of staying focused and trying to understand what I wrote you lashed out at me.... and told yourself a story.... a story that went something like

"That short shot is pissing me off"

and then you posted...

is this correct?


iloveyou


----------



## sgr42o (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow... I started out thinking I'd watch the first part and get bored. I ended up watching all the way up until episode 11 and still wanting more. Good video!


----------



## tckfui (Apr 6, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> HI tck,
> 
> I apologize for not understanding your.. so please bare with me...
> 
> ...




well, my memory isn't what it used to be, but that sounds like its just about the jist of it. and than I rememeberd that you said you wanted to be an african coal miner, and that really pissed me off, I mean I was PISSED!!! note the big letters and the thre not 2 not 1 but three explanation points... thats how pissed I was.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 6, 2008)

LOL.... I said I wanted to be an African coal minor? ummmmm NO... i never said that...

I think you misunderstood... or maybe I should clarify..

I was referring to an "African Well Digger" as being a HUMAN being that is phenomenal shape.. ya see, I have spent a lot of time in Africa.. especially the poor regions of Mozambique, Kenya and Malawi... I have been a around many wells being dug.... people in these regions are on a constant search for water... water is scarce and people must dig wells....and or walk may many miles in search of water..

In the United States.... I am considered a kak diesel mo fo (that means I am in great physical shape with incredible power and stamina)... I can easily carry a 100 lb bag of cement 10 miles up hill on a sunny day, with no food or water... YES I CAN

BUT in Africa... where I have seen men dig 1000 foot wells with all MAN power and I have seen men climb 80 feet down a hole with no machines.. and dig wells by hand... I am just a mortal amongst men... these guys who dig these wells are HARD core and solid freaking muscle... with incredible stamina, resilience and the ability to work with very very little food and water..

I am sorry if this upset you... I have no idea why my admiration for these men could, would or should upset you... I can only recommend that you let your anger go... just breath it away... and when you are finally relaxed... take a trip t Africa.. it is an unforgettable, eye opening adventure..

iloveyou

iloveyou


----------



## tckfui (Apr 6, 2008)

My mom said theres alot of black people in Africa.

Diamond miner, Coal miner same difference.


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 6, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> I said I wanted to be an African coal minor


Im pretty sure "minor" means a child. Dont you mean "miner"?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 6, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> Im pretty sure "minor" means a child. Dont you mean "miner"?



lol.. yes, thank you greatly for the clarification!!!!

iloveyou

AND in my original post I said WELL DIGGER... not minor nor miner


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 6, 2008)

tckfui said:


> My mom said theres alot of black people in Africa.
> 
> Diamond miner, Coal miner same difference.


Yeah

AND, I never said anything about black people... white people or anything about the color of peoples skin... I was referring to a persons occupation and the effect HARD LABOR had on peoples bodies...

Are you still angry? 

iloveyou


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 6, 2008)

*ive went to africa twice.kenya and nigeria.kenya was awesome,safari,resorts.nigeria is a fucking nightmare.disease and hatredand of course oil hungry rich people.very rich or very poor no in between...its amazing what human beings can endure.ethnic cleansing in youre face is very eye opening,,,,peace*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 6, 2008)

tckfui said:


> My mom said theres alot of black people in Africa.


hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!
yes ther are.


----------



## ALX420 (Apr 6, 2008)

your mom knows.


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 6, 2008)

Are you wih us or against us BDW?
This is not meant as a joke.


----------



## ALX420 (Apr 6, 2008)

malawi africa is supposed to have the most phsycoactive form of marijuana containing THCV. according to one of the canabibles. forget which one... probably the second


----------



## panhead (Apr 6, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> malawi africa is supposed to have the most phsycoactive form of marijuana containing THCV. according to one of the canabibles. forget which one... probably the second


I smoked alot of weed & i mean alot when i was in africa,it was no better or worse that many other strains ive smoked.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 6, 2008)

panhead said:


> I smoked alot of weed & i mean alot when i was in africa,it was no better or worse that many other strains ive smoked.


where were you?


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 7, 2008)

Thats in Africa - The guy bough 10 kg (22 pounds) for $100 (£50). 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBKkci7PFMk


----------



## panhead (Apr 7, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> where were you?


I was in Angola mostly.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 7, 2008)

DAMNIT..... when is episode 11 coming out!!!!! every time I see new posts on this thread I look and see if the new episode is out, and always I'm disappointed.


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 7, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> DAMNIT..... when is episode 11 coming out!!!!! every time I see new posts on this thread I look and see if the new episode is out, and always I'm disappointed.


Ditto, i think he does it to build hype. The same way companies advertise for ages and make everyone wait for their product....


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 7, 2008)

well. it's not BDW that keeps posting, it's everyone else..... i just think this thread should be completely ignored unless there is a new episode out. whats the point?


----------



## kilik2007 (Apr 7, 2008)

The point seems to be to piss each other off and to point fingers at each other with various ridiculous claims. That sound about right...?


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 7, 2008)

yep.... i think you hit that shit of the head..... fucking people can't stay out of fights. and I thought this was a friendly stoner community, i guess even stoners can't just fucking CHILL OUT. oh well. I'll just be looking for that episode 11.


----------



## chongsbuddy (Apr 7, 2008)

I TOTALLY agree!!


----------



## inbudwetrust (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey bd, long time not email. Havent read all the up to date hoopla going on in this forum but just wanted to say what up, hope all is doing good.


----------



## tckfui (Apr 7, 2008)

I dont get why ep 11 isn't up, didn't he say right after ep 10 was out that he already finished episode 11??? or am I just making shit up again?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 7, 2008)

i dunno but my skin is tightening up and everything is starting to seep out...

I CANT WAIT.....


----------



## kilik2007 (Apr 7, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I dont get why ep 11 isn't up, didn't he say right after ep 10 was out that he already finished episode 11??? or am I just making shit up again?


Naw, he definitely did not say that. And people, can we please not do this same thing AGAIN? The episode will be out when it's out...


----------



## tckfui (Apr 7, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> I edited most of 10 and 11 at the same time but split them because of bandwidth issues. This one is only weeks away at most.


so this post from 3/04 never happen?


----------



## smokinjs (Apr 7, 2008)

we all know 2 wks to us is 4 wks for bdw. he works at turtle speeds. its all good. but i hope its up soon.


----------



## JomoAndTheSmoothies (Apr 7, 2008)

Man, that is some epic farming


----------



## daveg1i (Apr 7, 2008)

dudes i say no one post until we get an episdoed so i dont have to keep checkin on the convo of the day

peace


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 7, 2008)

just watched all in a row i love em keep em commin brown dirt


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 7, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> dudes i say no one post until we get an episdoed so i dont have to keep checkin on the convo of the day
> 
> peace


yet you post.


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 7, 2008)

cant wait tho browndirtbandit those vids was the best 45 mins on youtube HANDS DOWN


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 7, 2008)

D port Growth said:


> cant wait tho browndirtbandit those vids was the best 45 mins on youtube HANDS DOWN



dang!!!!! 

that should be on the DVD cover!!!!!


nice props!!

iloveyou


----------



## daveg1i (Apr 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yet you post.


 
dude whats that mean?
i said it so it would be out there and thought about. at least it wasnt about the normal bullshit that goes on in here.. my bad


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 7, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> dude whats that mean?
> i said it so it would be out there and thought about. at least it wasnt about the normal bullshit that goes on in here.. my bad


now you just did it again.


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 7, 2008)

Hell I might as well contribute myself

How to I obtain my DVD BDW for me and my son, please my kak has been hard for weeks....Do you want my address or how is this going to work?


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 7, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> dude whats that mean?
> i said it so it would be out there and thought about. at least it wasnt about the normal bullshit that goes on in here.. my bad



Yes you are right, all these lies are bullshit that has been going on for a long time which I guess would make it normal...Please BDW we feening real bad, don't lie about release dates, it hurts us


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 7, 2008)

*POSTED 3 -30 - 2008*




browndirtwarrior said:


> shit don't start that...there'll be mutiny on the bounty. It's only days now though.


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> *POSTED 3 -30 - 2008*



Yeah so Im assuming thats the normal bullshit Dave was referring to


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 7, 2008)

I have not seen a single bullshit post in this thread..

Keep things in perspective.. this thread is 212 pages... I mean 221 pages... I mean, who gives a fook... it is so freaking long. the more posts and the more people thats use this as a meeting ground, play ground, pimp ground, etc.. the mo betta for mr dirt twirler... 

Plus it is all relative... 221 pages... is so freaking long... this thread can handle a ot of BS.... speaking of bullshit... have you read the first 2208 posts?

iloveyou


----------



## tckfui (Apr 7, 2008)

I used this thread to pimp mad bitches, in fact I made over 27 G's pimping in this thread in the last 48 hours
internet pimping is so easy!!! I love it!!!! we call it EPimpin. thats right I'm a Epimp named slick back


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I used this thread to pimp mad bitches, in fact I made over 27 G's pimping in this thread in the last 48 hours
> internet pimping is so easy!!! I love it!!!! we call it EPimpin. thats right I'm a Epimp named slick back


get off my corner, foo.


----------



## tckfui (Apr 8, 2008)

say what? oh load please help guide my pimp hand swiftly to teach this ho a hoes place 
pimps are such silly gooses


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 8, 2008)

Cmon guys have some respect for BDW


----------



## tckfui (Apr 8, 2008)

you know zeekdog, if you wern't a 100% asshole I might actualy be effected by your posts, but since you are in fact a self proclaimed authentic asshole, I am impervious to your posts!!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 8, 2008)

Cmon Bdw!!


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 8, 2008)

Bdw Bdw Bdw Warrior Wagon!!


----------



## tacticalcustoms (Apr 8, 2008)

whens something gonna happen..  

seems like ages since the last movie.


----------



## kilik2007 (Apr 8, 2008)

This thread cracks me up.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 8, 2008)

tckfui said:


> you know zeekdog, if you wern't a 100% asshole I might actualy be effected by your posts, but since you are in fact a self proclaimed authentic asshole, I am impervious to your posts!!!!!


mr. angry tick...

did you get off some sort of medication....?

Cause your posts are starting to make a lot sense.. you almost sound coherent... and yet more angry...

so I am hypothesizing that you got off the xanax or przac..

am I correct?

iloveyou

FYI - I think you have Zek confused with some other guy.. he is NOT an asshole but he does like to diddle assholes.. hope this helps

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 8, 2008)

tacticalcustoms said:


> whens something gonna happen..
> 
> seems like ages since the last movie.



That's funny..

I always thought they were commercials for hiking boots, old broncos and a vacationing promos for the Washington state tourism board...

I never saw them as movies....


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 8, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> That's funny..
> 
> I always thought they were commercials for hiking boots, old broncos and a vacationing promos for the Washington state tourism board...
> 
> I never saw them as movies....


Too bad it a Blazer and he is in Canada. At least you got the boots right.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 8, 2008)

DesertSativa said:


> Too bad it a Blazer and he is in Canada. At least you got the boots right.



That's why it is even better that I thought it was Washington and a Bronco..

ya feel me? lol

And it is actually a sandal commercial... Let YOUR feet breath

iloveyou


----------



## smokinjs (Apr 9, 2008)

microwave.......


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 9, 2008)

How much longer is he gonna take? He said "a few days" its been weeks. Ive bitten off all my fingernails.....


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 9, 2008)

I think it's over.... episode 10 was the climax


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2008)

took his toys and left?


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 9, 2008)

Thats fucking bullshit i sat here and waited this whole time.


----------



## tckfui (Apr 9, 2008)

noooo. that would have been a huge waist of time, and money on his part, there will be more... even if it takes a year


----------



## smokinjs (Apr 9, 2008)

alrighty its all done folks. pack up the chairs and popcorn. shows over. any mods wanna do the honors and close er up. anyone watching idol tonight?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 9, 2008)

What are you guys talking about....he just posted episode 11 a few hours ago.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> What are you guys talking about....he just posted episode 11 a few hours ago.


actually, looking at his page now i don't see episode 11. i also don't see epidose 1,2 and the original trailer. told you he was taking his toys.


----------



## SHAMAN (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't see 11 but all the rest is still there.. 
He hasn't been around in a few days and you all think he left.. Maybe he is getting things ready for the new year it is spring after all..


----------



## tckfui (Apr 9, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> alrighty its all done folks. pack up the chairs and popcorn. shows over. any mods wanna do the honors and close er up. anyone watching idol tonight?


you must be smoking something other than J's. he wouldnt spend all this time, and according to him 1,000 bucks a day on a camera to post half a movie up on youtube for free, when he wanted to make a DVD and sell it to us all, it just makes no sence however you look at it


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 9, 2008)

There's something I need to tell you guys... 

I am actually BDW.... I have 2 accounts...

And episode 11 will not be available for free.... you will all have to send me an ounce of your finest chronic to watch episode 11...

iloveyou


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 9, 2008)

you guys confuse me the 12 videos are all still up and the newset episode is yet to be posted.You also know there is probably promotions going right about now as the final retail dvd is finished as he is linked with advance nutes for sponsorship so gonna be some times it might seem slow but he is doing several things at once


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2008)

"i'm not fallin' for no banana in the tailpipe."


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 9, 2008)

I so got this shit goin again MUHUHAHAHAHA


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Apr 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> told you he was taking his toys.


Oh no. Whatever shall I do? My life has lost all meaning. Let's see now... slit my wrists, or stick my head in the oven? 

Slit my wrists, or stick my head in the oven? 

Slit my wrists, or stick my head in the oven? 

Slit my wrists, or stick my head in the oven? 

Oh, the irony of it all... I am too depressed to make a decision. Woe is me.


----------



## tckfui (Apr 9, 2008)

I have somethin I have to tell yall about myself that I dont know if you know... I smoke rocks!!!!
head in the oven, its more fun!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I have somethin I have to tell yall about myself that I dont know if you know... I smoke rocks!!!!
> head in the oven, its more fun!


i'm pretty sure we are all well aware of your rock smoking. it explains all your posts.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 9, 2008)

Im bored with the banter lol Ill come watch the next episode whenever its up


----------



## JerkyBoysPranksters (Apr 9, 2008)

where do you find all the episodes? i cant find any but the first one


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 9, 2008)

thats cuz i ate them all jerky


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2008)

anyone ever notice there are no links to the videos on this thread? why doesn't anyone post links? weird. 


YouTube - Ministry - Just One Fix


----------



## JerkyBoysPranksters (Apr 9, 2008)

You ate them all? is that a technical term or somethin or jk?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2008)

YouTube - Ministry - Lieslieslies

YouTube - Ministry - Lieslieslies

YouTube - Ministry - Lieslieslies


----------



## JerkyBoysPranksters (Apr 9, 2008)

i mean the grow videos


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 9, 2008)

JerkyBoysPranksters said:


> i mean the grow videos


Shut it, square. We're taking this one in a new direction.


LEEEEENIIIIIIINNNNNNGRAAAAAAAAAAD:

THE QUEEN IS IN LOOOOVE!

YouTube - Yngwie Malmsteen - The Queen is in love


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> Shut it, square. We're taking this one in a new direction.
> 
> 
> LEEEEENIIIIIIINNNNNNGRAAAAAAAAAAD:
> ...



he's a really good dancer.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2008)

YouTube - Bush Man - Rasta Party


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2008)

did you know the olympic torch ran threw san fransisco today? they had a planned route for the last few days now. kids took field trips to watch it run by. due to protesters they changed the route during the running. it actually went threw the middle of the financial district. business folk were somewhat surprised to see it run by an otherwise quiet office. meanwhile thousands are gathered across town with NO idea where the torch is. they didn't bother to tell anyone of the route change. people are still there 12 hours later walking in circles waiting, wondering, WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED? 

Roundabout, and shortened, route for Olympic torch in San Francisco - International Herald Tribune


----------



## pterzw (Apr 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> did you know the olympic torch ran threw san fransisco today? they had a planned route for the last few days now. kids took field trips to watch it run by. due to protesters they changed the route during the running. it actually went threw the middle of the financial district. business folk were somewhat surprised to see it run by an otherwise quiet office. meanwhile thousands are gathered across town with NO idea where the torch is. they didn't bother to tell anyone of the route change. people are still there 12 hours later walking in circles waiting, wondering, WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED?
> 
> Roundabout, and shortened, route for Olympic torch in San Francisco - International Herald Tribune


They were scared it would turn as bad as in France the other day. So they just made the exact route confidential. FREE TIBET!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

pterzw said:


> They were scared it would turn as bad as in France the other day. So they just made the exact route confidential. FREE TIBET!!!



that's what i just said.


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 10, 2008)

Must...ugh...see...new....Video need warrior wagon.,..


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

he was logged in to youtube less than 24 hours ago. he obviously doesn't care about us anymore. you can thank me later.


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 10, 2008)

he cares he need us and we need him


----------



## smokinjs (Apr 10, 2008)

we need him? no he needs us. without people his videos are nothing.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 10, 2008)

pterzw said:


> They were scared it would turn as bad as in France the other day. So they just made the exact route confidential. FREE TIBET!!!




fo sho...  

I want to see naked people grab the torch

I love naked people... clothes are for cold days


----------



## tckfui (Apr 10, 2008)

cloths are for models that arn't cool and people with small penises, fuck the law man, I go everywear naked, thats just how I roll bitch cuz I'm the motha fuckin juganot!


----------



## bakes888 (Apr 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> did you know the olympic torch ran threw san fransisco today? they had a planned route for the last few days now. kids took field trips to watch it run by. due to protesters they changed the route during the running. it actually went threw the middle of the financial district. business folk were somewhat surprised to see it run by an otherwise quiet office. meanwhile thousands are gathered across town with NO idea where the torch is. they didn't bother to tell anyone of the route change. people are still there 12 hours later walking in circles waiting, wondering, WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED?
> 
> Roundabout, and shortened, route for Olympic torch in San Francisco - International Herald Tribune


well i dont want to get off topic but....

I was disgusted I was watching it on TV its awful how thousands and thousands of people turned out to see the torch and runners carrying it and never got to see it, even though I dont agree with whats going on in china and surrounding countries and I think theres nothing wrong with *peaceful *protest, These people fucked up big and ruined it for all the runners, families of the runners and spectators watching.


----------



## tckfui (Apr 10, 2008)

whats going on about this torch I was accidently watchig the news and herd some shit about it... are the olympics starting soon? do they even have those things anymore? 
why are these tibet people and chinese people screwing around so much, why am I so confused?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 10, 2008)

tckfui said:


> whats going on about this torch I was accidently watchig the news and herd some shit about it... are the olympics starting soon? do they even have those things anymore?
> why are these tibet people and chinese people screwing around so much, why am I so confused?



because he got high,because he got high,because he got hiiiiiggghhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Apr 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> he was logged in to youtube less than 24 hours ago. he obviously doesn't care about us anymore. you can thank me later.


Why wait? I'll thank you right now!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

tckfui said:


> whats going on about this torch I was accidently watchig the news and herd some shit about it... are the olympics starting soon? do they even have those things anymore?
> why are these tibet people and chinese people screwing around so much, why am I so confused?



they're mad because they "can't get the lead out".


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 10, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I was accidently watchig the news



LOL... nice.... 

Hey Mr. Dirt Twirler...

You can thank us for keeping your thread warm... with a nude photo of your current girlfriend


----------



## superskunkxnl (Apr 10, 2008)

wtf? IN THE WORDS OF FDD ITS ALL BULLSHIT


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

superskunkxnl said:


> wtf? IN THE WORDS OF FDD ITS ALL BULLSHIT


Although I appreciate your perspective... and I don't wish to call you a liar or a blind fook.... 

I must confess, I have seen a lot of HORSE SHIT around.. and some nice teets too

I guess we see what we want to see...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

The funny part of the whole thing are the jackasses who keep checking back here to see if he posted a new episode and in the mean time rip on him.Glad you 2 faced out the side of your neck talking pussies arnt my friends.If your in this thread your hear to watch just admit it and get the shit out of your talk or stop coming in the thread looking to see if he posted lol jackasses


----------



## tckfui (Apr 11, 2008)

fuck yea I want to see then end but I just come here for the view


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> The funny part of the whole thing are the jackasses who keep checking back here to see if he posted a new episode and in the mean time rip on him.Glad you 2 faced out the side of your neck talking pussies arnt my friends.If your in this thread your hear to watch just admit it and get the shit out of your talk or stop coming in the thread looking to see if he posted lol jackasses



Well I guess Im good since Ive been ripping him all along eh?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

but apparently you wanna watch his free movies as your in this thread daily so you must be interested in it even though you rip him for doing it


----------



## tckfui (Apr 11, 2008)

I used to pee my pants when I watched T.V. for longer than 30 seconds... why did I just say that?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2008)

people gather around car accidents as well.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

yes cuz they have a sick issue in thier head that makes them interested in the wreck you even have some of those people who stare at it and say "Why don they cover that up its horrible" but they look as they talk about those trying to help work. Then you have the even worse ones who see it was drunk driver talk shit about him and what he did then go stop off at a bar and get drunk..Point is if its not what you wanna see then dont look..pretty simple.If the free videos showing a large outdoor grow from start to finish isnt your thing then why are you coming back looking and complaining about a free show with a 2 way door? either makes a person stupid or just an asshole


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> but apparently you wanna watch his free movies as your in this thread daily so you must be interested in it even though you rip him for doing it


Ya know dude, in all honesty...like Ive always said, I respected him and YES i have watched all the vids but the dude is a straight up liar...I mean shit, lying doesnt get my respect..Why is it so hard for him to just keep it real? I think its because he has a lot of people confused as to what he is really all about. (and thats my assumption) So yes I guess maybe I am a jackass and my maturity level stooped a bit in this thread but Fuck it, I dont give a shit and niether should you.......This guy ducks, jives and writes rediculous long bullshit stories about ART and PASSION....Im simply stating the fact that I(and its my opinion) call bullshit to him and what he stands for...He only answers what he wants and simple questions are left in the dark for his BIG and upcoming DVD.....Bottom line is he just doesn't keep it real enough for me

and Im actually helping this guy's thread, so I look at it as kinda doing him a favor....Its what he wants, right?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> yes cuz they have a sick issue in thier head that makes them interested in the wreck you even have some of those people who stare at it and say "Why don they cover that up its horrible" but they look as they talk about those trying to help work. Then you have the even worse ones who see it was drunk driver talk shit about him and what he did then go stop off at a bar and get drunk..Point is if its not what you wanna see then dont look..pretty simple.If the free videos showing a large outdoor grow from start to finish isnt your thing then why are you coming back looking and complaining about a free show with a 2 way door? either makes a person stupid or just an asshole



if you don't like it don't look.
if you don't like it don't read it.

why keep coming back and posting about people posting about talking shit about posting in this thread? 


i'll watch anything on you tube. it's censored so i'm safe. i'm not coming back in eager anticipation, i'm coming back to worship the "Ambassador". 

bow to brown dirt.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

I dont see what people say he lied about? He answers most questiosn asked, he admits he will make profit, he admitts he needs money,he admits there is a cost to make this, he admitts having sponosorship, he admits the dvd will be retail,he admitts to being an artist at nature whats the lie I missed here.Been real open about this whole thing since day 1 which is when I started watching. Will he beselling a dvd of his work for profit yes,does he hope it will reach someone who might not have understood the whole reson someone might put themselves in this situation.It shows desperation to pay off debit buy farming a plant governments make out to be a monster drug that makes you crazy.Help me out what did he lie about??


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

so you watch then come into critize the free clip your given fdd? I dont find much logic to that.Thats like getting a free sack to sample some weed then bitching it was big enough and you had to use your own lighter to smoke????


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 11, 2008)

I was always under the impression that this man was a master grower of over 20+ years now(as to how he deemed his name browndirtwarrior) He specifically stated that this was his ART, his PASSION for a lifetime.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

yes I also consider perfecting a particular grown item an art form. It takes a passion to grow and grow right to perefect soil mixes,hydro styles or simple cross breeds.You dont consider that an art just as thier is an art to making fine wines,and art to a beautiful car paint job? Auto restoration to me is a passion and an art.I find no car people will see a restored car in my driveway as they walk by and will stop and talk about it with me asking questions interested even thought they were not car people...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2008)

what's all this bullshit about free stuff? what about all my free advice? it means nothing. if he didn't want to show me for free than don't post it. so i should be oh so grateful for being allowed to view this? 


i know guerilla growers. i have a book written by one. most of them live in the woods for the whole season. the dude has a chip on his shoulder. just trying to help brush a little of that off. he has a big enough following, maybe to practice being humble would help. 


i'm a tool from california who has medical issues and lives in a free state. i'm shit, nobody. and i openly admit it. now how hard was that?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

My fault fdd I didnt know you were charged for the free youtube clips he posted.I want aware you were being charged my bad I htought you watched them for free like the other 10000 viewers.A chip? he defend his project when some jack ass is like "OH your making this for a retail dvd for money you asshole and your using this post to tell people about your dvd" umm yes thats a known fact...About your advise yes its free but what if you started a nice link with pictures showing some stills of an up coming how to grow outside book and you said you have over the years learned from many differnet grows a great way to grow huge plants with great yields and when its done you will have it for sale but until then heres some screen shots of the plants and thier buds and then I cam in every day and was like" OH fuck you just becuase you answer a few questions and show us a great way to grow outside without buying the whole book your a dick who just wants money fuck off"..would you sit quietly or defend your body of work and the time you put into making it?? again sorry you were charged to watch those youtube video clips Im sure if you ask you can get your money back


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> My fault fdd I didnt know you were charged for the free youtube clips he posted.I want aware you were being charged my bad I htought you watched them for free like the other 10000 viewers.A chip? he defend his project when some jack ass is like "OH your making this for a retail dvd for money you asshole and your using this post to tell people about your dvd" umm yes thats a known fact...About your advise yes its free but what if you started a nice link with pictures showing some stills of an up coming how to grow outside book and you said you have over the years learned from many differnet grows a great way to grow huge plants with great yields and when its done you will have it for sale but until then heres some screen shots of the plants and thier buds and then I cam in every day and was like" OH fuck you just becuase you answer a few questions and show us a great way to grow outside without buying the whole book your a dick who just wants money fuck off"..would you sit quietly or defend your body of work and the time you put into making it?? again sorry you were charged to watch those youtube video clips Im sure if you ask you can get your money back



wtf are you talking about? it's all free. or did i miss something? his videos are promotion. if i saw his DVD in the store and never saw the youtube clips i wouldn't give it a second glance. after all this crap now i'll just limewire it. 

he was on youtube 4 hours ago. he said a couple of days, it's been 2 weeks i call that a lie. are you guys married or something?


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 11, 2008)

another thing I would also like to point out is the fact this obviously is not real time....Whatever it is that he is filming is done and has been done for quite some time now....


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 11, 2008)

So when he speaks of all the time and energy he puts into this I think to myself...YES if it were real time but obviously its not, so unless editing some shit and posting a few clips takes years, I think we are being dragged along


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 11, 2008)

REally, really, really Random but im pretty pist. I tried to limewire see more budz and i got one download that poped up. Anyone trying to, dont. Ever since my whole computer works at the speed of dialup divided by 4. What the fucking hell!?!?!?! GK, god damn you.

Theres a brown dirt movie? Fucking aesome, im going to check into that. Anyone have an idea when the next episode is coming?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

what's all this bullshit about free stuff? 
I took since you were asking if it was free you must be implying you were charged for it...Im assuming fdd you only work one job and non in the enteratinment bussiness? If you do a movie,make music and sells cds, or antyhing of that sort you would know the time it takes to do it all. create,production,promotion,emails,phone calls,grow,post video files,edit them down to internet size that will run on multiple connection speeds,deal with your wife leaving,obligations to sponsors and distributors,work your regular job and somewhere in there get sleep.There are times when with my music label I dont have enough time to watch 1 whole 30 minute tv show..Its hard enough to work a single job in the trade 50-70 hourds a week and find time to do things. Im lucky right now as my trade job is slow since housing market had all but died and the 2 new cd projects I have coming up wont need my full attention for another month maybe 2 then I wont be able to sit ad answer hundreds of pms either so I will prepare for you to call me an ass for not working as fast as youd like me too..You must just hate GarddenKnown since he is always gone then back then here sharing movie and book clips.Hell I might ask if your married to him since all you fight with him like a wife would .Im just looking for a single reason he is this huge liar who has been up front and honest since day one.A handful of people smoked to much and for some reason made a conspiracy thereory out of a project he used his filmamking artist skills to document his love of weed which he used to help get out of debit....side note do not use limewire its leave s direct open line to your computer which is heavily followed by music and film theft agencies paid to foloww it.Use bit comet its an open source file share not a direct p2p source like limewire thats why everyone who gets in trouble for piracy is a lime wire user.Plus if yyour computer has things like tax info or past credit car usgae its super super easy to just get that via limewire from your computer.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> and you had to use your own lighter to smoke????



lol

that's a low blow.... but I like the visual a lot...

I am gonna go to Mr. Raspy voices house barm or whatever... and ask him if I can use his computer and his internet access and his password to RIU so that I can rip him a new ONE.. on his own thread..

lol

now that's what I'm talking about 

iloveyou


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes limewire also carries programs from record and film distributors that have viruses to eat your drive and send them your info as part of design they post fake files for popular searches. Zekke you al know movies and cds arent real time also right. They film or record something that may not be released or finished for 2-3 years right thats standard practice and is standard info everyone pretty much knows and understands


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

Graden side note am I right as I know you made dvds and book.Does it take alot of work and time? can you be in production and say thursday scene 5 will be ready without fail or does shit kinda go as good as it can with shit in the middle slowing you down? That cfls grow did you put the book out as the plant was growing or did you have to wait for the plant to grow, then add art,then edit,then print then approve,then press, then distribute? Apparently some think its all done in a few weeks


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> REally, really, really Random but im pretty pist. I tried to limewire see more budz and i got one download that poped up. Anyone trying to, dont. Ever since my whole computer works at the speed of dialup divided by 4. What the fucking hell!?!?!?! GK, god damn you.
> 
> Theres a brown dirt movie? Fucking aesome, im going to check into that. Anyone have an idea when the next episode is coming?


ummm...

I need help..

should I 

ban you ?
thank you ?
or ignore you?

Can somebody please decipher this post....

am I being torn a new one.. or complimented or both...?

iloveyou


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Yes limewire also carries programs from record and film distributors that have viruses to eat your drive and send them your info as part of design they post fake files for popular searches. Zekke you al know movies and cds arent real time also right. They film or record something that may not be released or finished for 2-3 years right thats standard practice and is standard info everyone pretty much knows and understands


Check this out dude, I have video footage of family shit with my kids, christmas's and everything like that...I can go through them all and edit what I dont want, add music and put it up on youtube with 15 different episodes each being 5 or so minutes a piece in less than a week and still work 60+ hours at my job


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

well he used limewire so he mostly is on a list for a raid eventually and he probably got s virus from limewire that will destroy his drive with a worm slowly so he might just be offline anyways lol


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Yes limewire also carries programs from record and film distributors that have viruses to eat your drive and send them your info as part of design they post fake files for popular searches. Zekke you al know movies and cds arent real time also right. They film or record something that may not be released or finished for 2-3 years right thats standard practice and is standard info everyone pretty much knows and understands


Yeah i used limewire for years with nortan and never had one problem. Now i got these cheapo fee antivirus and spyware downloads that scan like 2 thousand files where my nortan scaned hundreds of thousand. Ill check out that open source file share though, i dont know if i like the whole limewire deal to much anymore. Fucking gay. thanks.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Yes limewire also carries programs from record and film distributors that have viruses to eat your drive and send them your info as part of design they post fake files for popular searches. Zekke you al know movies and cds arent real time also right. They film or record something that may not be released or finished for 2-3 years right thats standard practice and is standard info everyone pretty much knows and understands


 Thats because zeke probably lives in his mothers basement collecting unemployment and has no ambition in life and he as no clue and cant cope with reality and spends his days talking shit on the internet. does that sum it up


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

zekke and with those differnt movies how many motnhs of filming was that to record or was it a day here a holiday here? When you edited it for dvd quality and sound what programs did you sue as to be retail it has to be at certain standards if its gonna be carried by a well known sponsor like Advance nutes like his dvd will be.What bandwidth will you post thos videos in and for what connection frames?Did you send your artwork out for approval and test press? On distribution how many companies did you deal with to meet deadlines and price in your budget? Now when your had a minute did you travel to promotion meetings and talk to the financers or what? Need some of that info to see if you made a 5 minute home movie or a detailed sponsored retail dvd with a marketing push and budget


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Yes limewire also carries programs from record and film distributors that have viruses to eat your drive and send them your info as part of design they post fake files for popular searches. Zekke you al know movies and cds arent real time also right. They film or record something that may not be released or finished for 2-3 years right thats standard practice and is standard info everyone pretty much knows and understands


you're just a bucket of knowledge aren't you? thanks for putting it all into perspective. garden knowm puts out new shit all year long. he does A LOT more than grow videos. he doesn't start year long threads to promote them either......fighting like lovers? whatever. i had 1 issue 1 time. drag it out like you so love to do though. i see how busy you are. post away young soldier, post away.


he starts a thread and puts it out there. call me a critic. hollywood is full of them. this is a production, correct? am i not allowed an opinion. once again, he said a couple of days, it's been weeks. we are being played. guess you don't mind having your chain yanked though.


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 11, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Thats because zeke probably lives in his mothers basement collecting unemployment and has no ambition in life and he as no clue and cant cope with reality and spends his days talking shit on the internet. does that sum it up



I agree


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 11, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> ummm...
> 
> I need help..
> 
> ...


how can you ban someone you love? I was just telling people to beware, and the reason god should damn you is cause im pretty sure you had something to do with the virus. So im tearing you a new one and telling people not to even try to down load your video free, which is more benificial to you then not i think.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

notons wont stop your issue limewire is direct close p2p source loads which means anyone can follow your download packets right to your computer as it uses your ip to break up into bits and then directly takes parts from a central source starting point the companys basically sit and fish you down load the simpsons and fox has a guy with a file with the movie you get a bit from him that has script coding that he can see right where your destination file is located and comes to your house. Things like bitcomet you have opensource where it comes from seeders to a mix pool that then take multiple routes to get to you no way to follow it


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Graden side note am I right as I know you made dvds and book.Does it take alot of work and time? can you be in production and say thursday scene 5 will be ready without fail or does shit kinda go as good as it can with shit in the middle slowing you down? That cfls grow did you put the book out as the plant was growing or did you have to wait for the plant to grow, then add art,then edit,then print then approve,then press, then distribute? Apparently some think its all done in a few weeks



DVDs take at least 2 years to make money BACK... just the money invested... works out to less than minimum wage... true 

Don't even think about doing it, unless it is your calling.... shit loads of effort.. but I really enjoy cruising around and checking peoples gardens and listening to people stories... and sometimes they even think I am an expert... 

Really I just love the plants and have confidence... shit, I just got a 1984 red honda elite 80 scooter... and I ride it side by side with my bro.. he also has a red honda elite scooter .... we look like the "Broke Back Scooter CLUB" .... gotta have confidence to do that ... LOL


The book was a total accident... I just enjoy plants, pictures and I just pulled it all together... it took nearly 3 years from start to finish... still have not made my money back... LOL... I'm so cool 

NOW the second book and the 4th DVD I am coming out with.. I am really excited about.. and I hope I make millions... please buy a copy... 

its gonna be called 
- Let's GROW a POUND - 
in your closet

If my first book was not the greatest contribution ever made to the grow community.. then this book will surely BE...


ahhahahaahhahahahhaha

rep please... thank you

​​


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> zekke and with those differnt movies how many motnhs of filming was that to record or was it a day here a holiday here? When you edited it for dvd quality and sound what programs did you sue as to be retail it has to be at certain standards if its gonna be carried by a well known sponsor like Advance nutes like his dvd will be.What bandwidth will you post thos videos in and for what connection frames?Did you send your artwork out for approval and test press? On distribution how many companies did you deal with to meet deadlines and price in your budget? Now when your had a minute did you travel to promotion meetings and talk to the financers or what? Need some of that info to see if you made a 5 minute home movie or a detailed sponsored retail dvd with a marketing push and budget



dude, it's not a fuckin' golden globe. it's episode 11.  jesus christ.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> notons wont stop your issue limewire is direct close p2p source loads which means anyone can follow your download packets right to your computer as it uses your ip to break up into bits and then directly takes parts from a central source starting point the companys basically sit and fish you down load the simpsons and fox has a guy with a file with the movie you get a bit from him that has script coding that he can see right where your destination file is located and comes to your house. Things like bitcomet you have opensource where it comes from seeders to a mix pool that then take multiple routes to get to you no way to follow it



i wish you would not teach people that shit... you're banned!!!!

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> how can you ban someone you love? I was just telling people to beware, and the reason god should damn you is cause im pretty sure you had something to do with the virus. So im tearing you a new one and telling people not to even try to down load your video free, which is more benificial to you then not i think.


iloveyou...


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I agree


 as long as were on the same page of your single threaded mind


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> zekke and with those differnt movies how many motnhs of filming was that to record or was it a day here a holiday here? When you edited it for dvd quality and sound what programs did you sue as to be retail it has to be at certain standards if its gonna be carried by a well known sponsor like Advance nutes like his dvd will be.What bandwidth will you post thos videos in and for what connection frames?Did you send your artwork out for approval and test press? On distribution how many companies did you deal with to meet deadlines and price in your budget? Now when your had a minute did you travel to promotion meetings and talk to the financers or what? Need some of that info to see if you made a 5 minute home movie or a detailed sponsored retail dvd with a marketing push and budget


What does the 5 minute clips of footage have to do with his DVD? What Im saying is YES production can take time but we are talking about clips of what he is supposed to be making, very easy to throw some clips and say OK peeps, this is it, now you must wait for the DVD but I dont see how to justify waiting a month for a 5 minute clip of what he already has filmed


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 11, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> i wish you would not teach people that shit... you're banned!!!!
> 
> iloveyou


 I have all your material downloaded from torrent files. j/k i bought them instead of messing with viruses


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Check this out dude, I have video footage of family shit with my kids, christmas's and everything like that...I can go through them all and edit what I dont want, add music and put it up on youtube with 15 different episodes each being 5 or so minutes a piece in less than a week and still work 60+ hours at my job



link me please


BTW (not directed at you ZEKDOG) - living with your parents is the most noble thing a man can do.. IF somebody thinks their shit don't stink.. they they need to go live with their parents., it is the ultimate and only REAL self help tool..

love your parents or deny you're an asshole... those are the only two options ion life...

even if your dad touched you and your sisters junk.... 

everything you hate about your parents is YOU....


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

fdd you can have an opinion but why not make it about the topic the actual clips if in clip 3 you disagrreed with how he planted the plants then fine but a bunch of people are trying to make it out as he somehow tricked everyone under a lie that he was gonna sell a dvd those are the main jackasses.Coming back saying he lied and just used this thread to promote the dvd...yes we know that he told us that.now move on.Thats the issue people who think you click your fingers and its done. Yes he took the whole year to promote he could have done a wait and promote tactic if he had done this before but he is new to it.How long do movies get promoted before they are ready at the theater for public viewing 1 year sometime 2 or 3 ? How long did it take to get each Soprano series and they had money and connections? An opinion about the videos hes post is fine but why make conspiracy therories on time lengths and making money when thats all beee told in advance and was never a secret


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 11, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> as long as were on the same page of your single threaded mind



I can give a shit what people think of me or what I think of people...I hate no one and this is all about my opinion...you my friend are entitled to yours also


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> What does the 5 minute clips of footage have to do with his DVD? What Im saying is YES production can take time but we are talking about clips of what he is supposed to be making, very easy to throw some clips and say OK peeps, this is it, now you must wait for the DVD but I dont see how to justify waiting a month for a 5 minute clip of what he already has filmed


 you ever think the films get delayed due to pests such as yourself.???


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

i love threads like this.. everybody is just typing away.. sipping cold coffee.. while their dog sleeps on the couch (or cat FDD  ) and their girl friends masterbate in the bedroom waiting for us to come to bed..

life is awesome!!!


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I can give a shit what people think of me or what I think of people...I hate no one and this is all about my opinion...you my friend are entitled to yours also


lol good one zeke.. opinion??? these are all facts my friend.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 11, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> i love threads like this.. everybody is just typing away.. sipping cold coffee.. while their dog sleeps on the couch (or cat FDD  ) and their girl friends masterbate in the bedroom waiting for us to come to bed..
> 
> life is awesome!!!


i have a raccoon


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 11, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> iloveyou...


But dont get me wrong, it will be on my top ten of first downloads on this new bitcomet program.  Fuck yeah for bitcomet!!!

And thanks filthy, idk like i said i never had any problems, but then again i havnt been running limewire for a couple years. Maby just lucky? But limewire is going in the trash as soon as i get home, and ill check into this bitcomet, i like how like you said, people dont have direct acess to your computer. I just hope my computer isnt completly fucked already.


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 11, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> you ever think the films get delayed due to pests such as yourself.???



Well hell did you ever think that if he gives a shit about his fanbase then why he gonna let an asshole and pest like myself ruin it for everyone....Trust me...I am no reason, nor is anyone here for that matter to why it is the way it is...but i will play the scapegoat if it makes you any happier


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

Im trying to talk to those who just dont get it I guess. .Ok I guess I was thinking having Graden verify the time and work it takes to do a public release correctly is not a quick thing.I can make a single band home video with music and toss it out in 5 minutes yes. Is that gonna load for several bands of connections like 56k,sattelitte,dsl, and cable nope it wont.Itll play but wont synch righ for each of those connections. Now lets say would the Rolling Stones toss out a rough edit of thier new single for millions to see and judge the upcoming album or do you not find it wierd how clean the so called leaked songs are.Thats because thats a market promotion a fine finished ready for market leak.This gets you hype and promotions. If its a shit song missing the hook or chorus or half mixed vocals its done thats the end of the hype. If its real good and people can see what they will get you get potential buyers...it takes alot of time and planning and expirence.BDW is new at it yes and along with sponsorship is self guerilla promoting obviously.why is that so bad to make people hate him for sharing what he has and dragging out the last few episodes to coinside with the dvd release when the last clip is posted??Its actually very very smart


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

my girl is at work the 2 dogs are on the couch wanting a walk and the 2 cats are pissed cuz the dog wont let them out the basement..fyi I hate coffee gotta be pop from a can


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

yes, yes, yes

WHAT BDW is doing takes a shit load of work... and time.. effort, some money... and ballz of steal....

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> But dont get me wrong, it will be on my top ten of first downloads on this new bitcomet program.  Fuck yeah for bitcomet!!!
> 
> And thanks filthy, idk like i said i never had any problems, but then again i havnt been running limewire for a couple years. Maby just lucky? But limewire is going in the trash as soon as i get home, and ill check into this bitcomet, i like how like you said, people dont have direct acess to your computer. I just hope my computer isnt completly fucked already.


you know what...

you're a real deuche!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

I dont care who lives at home but for me if your 18 not in college or your parents need your live in care its time to be out and earning your keep in the world lol to many 20-40 year olds staying at mom and dads now aday for some reason


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

dont sweat it yet Garden every download site that says it has your videos are all virus scripts done check while back after I saw your dvds to see if it had been bootlegged.You can tell by the file size and if you download to catch and scan it you can see the virus lol


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

Shit.... I wanna live with the folks forever.. and keep learning form them and help them.. and get that real family love... and have some grand kids for the, to reinvigorate them...

and if I lived in the south, I'd add 

"watching my sister shower through the peep hole in the out house" 


alalalalalalalaahhahahahahah bwahahah

zek... you gotta love me!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Im trying to talk to those who just dont get it I guess. .Ok I guess I was thinking having Graden verify the time and work it takes to do a public release correctly is not a quick thing.I can make a single band home video with music and toss it out in 5 minutes yes. Is that gonna load for several bands of connections like 56k,sattelitte,dsl, and cable nope it wont.Itll play but wont synch righ for each of those connections. Now lets say would the Rolling Stones toss out a rough edit of thier new single for millions to see and judge the upcoming album or do you not find it wierd how clean the so called leaked songs are.Thats because thats a market promotion a fine finished ready for market leak.This gets you hype and promotions. If its a shit song missing the hook or chorus or half mixed vocals its done thats the end of the hype. If its real good and people can see what they will get you get potential buyers...it takes alot of time and planning and expirence.BDW is new at it yes and along with sponsorship is self guerilla promoting obviously.why is that so bad to make people hate him for sharing what he has and dragging out the last few episodes to coinside with the dvd release when the last clip is posted??Its actually very very smart



wtf are you talking about? i did this with my stupid camera. took 10 mins to load and post......YouTube - purple kush

where the fuck is episode 11? fuck the DVD. no one is asking for the DVD. where's is episode 11?


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 11, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> Shit.... I wanna live with the folks forever.. and keep learning form them and help them.. and get that real family love... and have some grand kids for the, to reinvigorate them...
> 
> and if I lived in the south, I'd add
> 
> ...



Dude I wish I can still live at home, Im actually far away from home and family Just Andrea, myself and the kids


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> dont sweat it yet Garden every download site that says it has your videos are all virus scripts done check while back after I saw your dvds to see if it had been bootlegged.You can tell by the file size and if you download to catch and scan it you can see the virus lol



thanks bro


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

lol I was taught a grown adult should have learned during his 18 years of childhood how to take care of themselves and its healthy for them to be out create thier own lives and stand on thier own feet to make that generation self sufficient and then youd only come home if your parents ailed and need your support returned.Its not a healthy thing to be 20 somthing and not being in a school to live with mom and dad as your dont learn self suffiecency.Then again I moved out at 16 had 2 jobs a house and 4 cars and went to school made Bs and learned to the fullest about responsibility


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> where the fuck is episode 11? fuck the DVD. no one is asking for the DVD. where's is episode 11?



dang.... now that's a hard core fan!!!


EPISODE 11 is here

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/63514-my-pot-movie.html#post724266


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 11, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> you know what...
> 
> you're a real deuche!


hey man, i could just lie straigh up like everone else here is telling you. but i really doubt bitcomet will have shit if limewire doesnt even carry it. Yes i know its obvious its a peice of shit virus, it was the same length as a song, which i thought it was, like that trippy see more budz theme song. 

Your just calling me a dueche to give me hope that there is actually a see more video out there so ill be downloading a bunch of your butt fuck viruses. so in reality, your the dueche!!


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> lol I was taught a grown adult should have learned during his 18 years of childhood how to take care of themselves and its healthy for them to be out create thier own lives and stand on thier own feet to make that generation self sufficient and then youd only come home if your parents ailed and need your support returned.Its not a healthy thing to be 20 somthing and not being in a school to live with mom and dad as your dont learn self suffiecency.Then again I moved out at 16 had 2 jobs a house and 4 cars and went to school made Bs and learned to the fullest about responsibility



You married? Have any kids?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2008)

and by the way, i'm a subscriber. i think that bumps his count so...... call me a "critical fanatic". 

fuck this, give me more.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

nice fdd 52 seconds of a non moving image with no vocals sunched to the seen ,Yeah thats pretty much the same thing lol.and Im not sure what connection you had butthe pixels were changed automatically by youtube standard.Watching it on my connection the load was slow so the music stalled and broke.didnt keep up with the 12 meg connection..Thats completely different. Now go back and make a 10 minute version where the clay guy moves around his mouth moves and you time synch your words to his video motions and we got a basic similar comparison but as is not even the same thing lol nice try though


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> nice fdd 52 seconds of a non moving image with no vocals sunched to the seen ,Yeah thats pretty much the same thing lol.and Im not sure what connection you had butthe pixels were changed automatically by youtube standard.Watching it on my connection the load was slow so the music stalled and broke.didnt keep up with the 12 meg connection..Thats completely different. Now go back and make a 10 minute version where the clay guy moves around his mouth moves and you time synch your words to his video motions and we got a basic similar comparison but as is not even the same thing lol nice try though


i said ten minutes. fuck. thick wall.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> lol I was taught a grown adult should have learned during his 18 years of childhood how to take care of themselves and its healthy for them to be out create thier own lives and stand on thier own feet to make that generation self sufficient and then youd only come home if your parents ailed and need your support returned.Its not a healthy thing to be 20 somthing and not being in a school to live with mom and dad as your dont learn self suffiecency.Then again I moved out at 16 had 2 jobs a house and 4 cars and went to school made Bs and learned to the fullest about responsibility



right on..... I moved out watched my friends get old and weak... watched them have kids.. watched them turn into their parents... watched them pretend to be adults.. watched them out on the veneer so thick that their was no sign of being a child.. NONE at all... all gone...

NO child.... NO CHILD... 

fook that... I'm child to the core... I have parents.... 

I do admire your hard work... and being "self sufficient" is a must for a complete "you" ..... 

yet, loosing the understanding and awareness of interdependence is a clear sign and symptom of fear, pain, and EGOIC delusion (redundant) ...

it is the origin of war, anger and suicide.... it is a self imposed prison...

interdependence is humility...

more coffee please


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wtf are you talking about? i did this with my stupid camera. took 10 mins to load and post......YouTube - purple kush
> 
> where the fuck is episode 11? fuck the DVD. no one is asking for the DVD. where's is episode 11?


your j/k right?? anyone can post a low quality video like that in 10 minutes... but you really think it is that simple to create a dvd that sounds and looks good?? as for where his clip 11 is idk and dont care i just want to see when its here


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2008)

funny how this all started. something like "why you all gotta hate?" you asked.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> Your just calling me a dueche to give me hope that there is actually a see more video out there so ill be downloading a bunch of your butt fuck viruses. so in reality, your the dueche!!




ahahahahah


first time I laughed out loud tonight...

rep for you!!

iloveyou


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 11, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> right on..... I moved out watched my friends get old and weak... watched them have kids.. watched them turn into their parents... watched them pretend to be adults.. watched them out on the veneer so thick that their was no sign of being a child.. NONE at all... all gone...
> 
> NO child.... NO CHILD...
> 
> ...


 how about a bowl with that cup


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

Not married dont have kids.Im not ina situation that would dictat me to have kids and a wife as that takes plannning an projection to do it responsibly and I dont have the time money and true want to have a child in this world . I have been engaged for 7 years but also know if the situation and direction of life are not correct you dont do something stupid like get married or have kids. If your not well prepared its not responsible to do which is ahuge problem with alot of younger kids now. Im 32 so not real young but not thhat old. I see 22-25 year olds that haver a shit job live at home but go get a girl pregnet and have kids and now they couldnt take care of themselves and just brought another life into the world without the proper structure and needs.Thats a cycle that needs to stop but people think its just having a kid and having sex Ill deal with it as it comes...so no no kids and wife as financially and menatlly Im not ina position to make that fair to a woman or child


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

since we're plugging our shit...

have you guys seen this 

YouTube - SeeMoreBuds - The Perfect Garden - Marijuana


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 11, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> right on..... I moved out watched my friends get old and weak... watched them have kids.. watched them turn into their parents... watched them pretend to be adults.. watched them out on the veneer so thick that their was no sign of being a child.. NONE at all... all gone...
> 
> NO child.... NO CHILD...
> 
> ...


yeah thats well said, It doesn't matter if Im 50, Im still me and will still continue to live just as I do now.....The fact of the matter is Im about as mature as I can ever be but I will always stay young in my heart...and continue to act like it


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Not married dont have kids.Im not ina situation that would dictat me to have kids and a wife as that takes plannning an projection to do it responsibly and I dont have the time money and true want to have a child in this world . I have been engaged for 7 years but also know if the situation and direction of life are not correct you dont do something stupid like get married or have kids. If your not well prepared its not responsible to do which is ahuge problem with alot of younger kids now. Im 32 so not real young but not thhat old. I see 22-25 year olds that haver a shit job live at home but go get a girl pregnet and have kids and now they couldnt take care of themselves and just brought another life into the world without the proper structure and needs.Thats a cycle that needs to stop but people think its just having a kid and having sex Ill deal with it as it comes...so no no kids and wife as financially and menatlly Im not ina position to make that fair to a woman or child


and I respect that, it was just a question


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> how about a bowl with that cup



lol.... ya see.. I'm waiting for a project to finish rendering.. and so I will be up late tonight... I have been sipping a tall venti from the BUCKS since 9pm...

and playing with my friends at RIU..


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> your j/k right?? anyone can post a low quality video like that in 10 minutes... but you really think it is that simple to create a dvd that sounds and looks good?? as for where his clip 11 is idk and dont care i just want to see when its here


no shit i was kidding. how serious can it really be? what, i think i'm a rock star? i now see the minds i'm dealing with here. two of you now think i was honestly comparing that to anything. i was bumping my video. that's all. a little spam for ya. did you see this one? YouTube - Naked Chicks
free again. all of it. yipee. i watch hours of it. it all just blends together. was that brown dirt or that urban guy?


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 11, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> hey man, i could just lie straigh up like everone else here is telling you. but i really doubt bitcomet will have shit if limewire doesnt even carry it. Yes i know its obvious its a peice of shit virus, it was the same length as a song, which i thought it was, like that trippy see more budz theme song.
> 
> Your just calling me a dueche to give me hope that there is actually a see more video out there so ill be downloading a bunch of your butt fuck viruses. so in reality, your the dueche!!


lol hahaha ...go to google type "seemorebuds" and then report back


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

I still drive 8 hours to see my parents. I do things while there that they ask of me.I was taught everything I need to know and respect my parents for instilling that in me. I also see my dumb ass friends and other family who have been at thier parenst thier whole life and dont know how to pay the electric bill, how to make a house payment,They dont even mow the lawn becasue trhey never had to...Like all living creatures there is a time to leave the nest and if you dont get that push you ll stay forever and never learn to do for yourself.Im a kid inside but I know life has things to be done first and then when you do what you need to you get to do waht you want to.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> I still drive 8 hours to see my parents. I do things while there that they ask of me.I was taught everything I need to know and respect my parents for instilling that in me. I also see my dumb ass friends and other family who have been at thier parenst thier whole life and dont know how to pay the electric bill, how to make a house payment,They dont even mow the lawn becasue trhey never had to...Like all living creatures there is a time to leave the nest and if you dont get that push you ll stay forever and never learn to do for yourself.Im a kid inside but I know life has things to be done first and then when you do what you need to you get to do waht you want to.



word.... love and more love


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> yeah thats well said, It doesn't matter if Im 50, Im still me and will still continue to live just as I do now.....The fact of the matter is Im about as mature as I can ever be but I will always stay young in my heart...and continue to act like it



yeah... totally, that was not directed at you.. or anybody in particular.. just a diatribe from the scribe...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

ok fdd I missed your point you said here I did this in 10 minutes then when I tried to compare it to what bdw would have to do then you said well I said I did that in 10 minutes?? so was there a point to you showing you did it in 10 minutes or what? if its not the same as what it takes a clip like bdws clip and then you say its completely different as it only took 10 minutes Im missing the point of what you were trying to show unless you just like shoing that littl elcay guy off lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> I still drive 8 hours to see my parents. I do things while there that they ask of me.I was taught everything I need to know and respect my parents for instilling that in me. I also see my dumb ass friends and other family who have been at thier parenst thier whole life and dont know how to pay the electric bill, how to make a house payment,They dont even mow the lawn becasue trhey never had to...Like all living creatures there is a time to leave the nest and if you dont get that push you ll stay forever and never learn to do for yourself.Im a kid inside but I know life has things to be done first and then when you do what you need to you get to do waht you want to.



some creatures live together as families their whole lives.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> some creatures live together as families their whole lives.



i like that


----------



## ctizzlebhz (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah mane u on piont wit dat gro shyt just got da shitty end of da stick that round. stay up...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> ok fdd I missed your point you said here I did this in 10 minutes then when I tried to compare it to what bdw would have to do then you said well I said I did that in 10 minutes?? so was there a point to you showing you did it in 10 minutes or what? if its not the same as what it takes a clip like bdws clip and then you say its completely different as it only took 10 minutes Im missing the point of what you were trying to show unless you just like shoing that littl elcay guy off lol




that took 10 mins. now multiply that by two weeks. what would i have if i put in two weeks, if i can do that in 10 mins? do you get it now?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

In the same hole or nest? or in the same family community?


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 11, 2008)

ctizzlebhz said:


> yeah mane u on piont wit dat gro shyt just got da shitty end of da stick that round. stay up...


English please


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 11, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> ahahahahah
> 
> 
> first time I laughed out loud tonight...
> ...


Nice!! 

Yeah honest butt fuckery, kinda not cool, but i understand. Is theft,,, i guess. 

I dont know if i can, but ill try.. 

Plus rep for you for reping me for describing my painful experience of trying to download see more budz!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

Im not sure fdd assuming you use stop frame clay mation for that little guy to get a story together and then synched audio you might have 3 minutes of a video if you already knew how to do that the right way?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

man if you wanna see the seemorbud videos I know a guy who has a ton of them top quality and can get you a deal on them just ask and Ill give you some contact info to get them


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> man if you wanna see the seemorbud videos I know a guy who has a ton of them top quality and can get you a deal on them just ask and Ill give you some contact info to get them


how much man? whos your hook up, GK himself?!?!??


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> no shit i was kidding. how serious can it really be? what, i think i'm a rock star? i now see the minds i'm dealing with here. two of you now think i was honestly comparing that to anything. i was bumping my video. that's all. a little spam for ya. did you see this one? YouTube - Naked Chicks
> free again. all of it. yipee. i watch hours of it. it all just blends together. was that brown dirt or that urban guy?


 I wasnt talking about the seriousness of the video i was talking about your "look what i did in 10 minutes" comment..


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

lol Im trying to type and keep up while soldering a resistor to a motherboard on a laptop and listening to some rough cuts of some new songs.top that with being smoked out and running low on diet coke with lime is not going so well


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah this cat named GardenKnown he got real good bootlegs just like the real thing he might even have some kinda packge deal price you should holla at him


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Im not sure fdd assuming you use stop frame clay mation for that little guy to get a story together and then synched audio you might have 3 minutes of a video if you already knew how to do that the right way?



who the fuck is doing clay mation? dude you are making my head hurt. we are talking about a 3 - 5 min EPISODE 11. serious though. where are you going? fuckin' weavin' all over the place. as of yet i don't see all this high quality viewing you speak of. you keep going on and on about the movie. fuck the movie. episode 11 is all i speak of.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> lol Im trying to type and keep up while soldering a resistor to a motherboard on a laptop and listening to some rough cuts of some new songs.top that with being smoked out and running low on diet coke with lime is not going so well


 you seem to do it all


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Yeah this cat named GardenKnown he got real good bootlegs just like the real thing he might even have some kinda packge deal price you should holla at him


Holla holla ! Holla back!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

fdd your making my head hurt so episode 11 took him 10 minutes to make?? your comparing you 10 minute still with audio to a edited final cut from a full length dvd while doing all the other shit required.Yes if he sat at his computer and only did that 1 clip only that and nothing else then maybe he could load a bad rough single band file up.He is doing alot more then sitting at his compute working on that one clip.also like I said I can almost guarantee he is timing the fianl preview clip so the week it posts the dvd will be ready for sale as your ride off the tail winds of a promotion which this thread is. If the dvd is behind schedule he will have to slow the preview clips


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> fdd your making my head hurt so episode 11 took him 10 minutes to make?? your comparing you 10 minute still with audio to a edited final cut from a full length dvd while doing all the other shit required.Yes if he sat at his computer and only did that 1 clip only that and nothing else then maybe he could load a bad rough single band file up.He is doing alot more then sitting at his compute working on that one clip.also like I said I can almost guarantee he is timing the fianl preview clip so the week it posts the dvd will be ready for sale as your ride off the tail winds of a promotion which this thread is. If the dvd is behind schedule he will have to slow the preview clips


So if that is the case why won't he just say that?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

I do too much of a little of everything.I got into electronics when home building dropped down and started a small used and refurbsihed electronics store locally and power sell on ebay and fee other sites.I then do the little grow setups jst basically for fun and money to grow my own.The music was something I have been into since I was a kid. I always been a hip hop back packer since the late 70's as little youngster and by the 80s breaking and pop locking was everyday and then in 1999 I started the indie label put out about a dozen cds and fianlly got distribution in 12 countries.I love doing all this stuff but wish it all made more money to pay off my girsl transplant bills and her collega classes lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

czu maybe hes not to happy it all is going as it is and wants to not admit issues.Did you directly ask him if that was the issue or did you just assume hes a lying dick who left the site?..in general not a shot at anyone directly just to say..


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

you should really go see "Planet BBOY" 

one of the best movies I have ever seen... in theaters now.. bad ass!!! and a lot shit about "family" in it too...


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> I do too much of a little of everything.I got into electronics when home building dropped down and started a small used and refurbsihed electronics store locally and power sell on ebay and fee other sites.I then do the little grow setups jst basically for fun and money to grow my own.The music was something I have been into since I was a kid. I always been a hip hop back packer since the late 70's as little youngster and by the 80s breaking and pop locking was everyday and then in 1999 I started the indie label put out about a dozen cds and fianlly got distribution in 12 countries.I love doing all this stuff but wish it all made more money to pay off my girsl transplant bills and her collega classes lol



you were born in 76 or 75?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> fdd your making my head hurt so episode 11 took him 10 minutes to make?? your comparing you 10 minute still with audio to a edited final cut from a full length dvd while doing all the other shit required.Yes if he sat at his computer and only did that 1 clip only that and nothing else then maybe he could load a bad rough single band file up.He is doing alot more then sitting at his compute working on that one clip.also like I said I can almost guarantee he is timing the fianl preview clip so the week it posts the dvd will be ready for sale as your ride off the tail winds of a promotion which this thread is. If the dvd is behind schedule he will have to slow the preview clips



you need a nap. IT'S BEEN TWO WEEKS. you said yourself in two weeks you can have 3 mins. episode 11? i never said it took 10 mins to make episode 11. you sure are trying to keep up aren't you?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

Now a job Id like if I could make enough money to live would be animal cruelty executor.You abuse an animal and found guilty I come out and do to you what you were convicted of doing to an animal...Im big onfull punishment for animal cruelty as an animal guy.. I used to voluntary at the local no kill shelter but now just donate and have been surrogate house for few animals til they got adopted which is hard too after you get attached then have to hand them over lol but at least you know they will have a good home


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

me 1975....


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

i just got a new subscriber to one of my youtube videos.. I think it is because of the link to this thread!! 

lol iloveyou

have you guys seen this - https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/63514-my-pot-movie-2.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> czu maybe hes not to happy it all is going as it is and wants to not admit issues.Did you directly ask him if that was the issue or did you just assume hes a lying dick who left the site?..in general not a shot at anyone directly just to say..



i've keep asking WHERE'S EPISODE 11? fuck. 
he doesn't want to admit what? my point all along. 

i am fdd and i suck. i kill plants and mother males.

it really doesn't hurt to be honest about one's self.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

For me I grew up on like afrika bambota,The furious 5,grandmaster falsh,dj red alert moving into like stetsasonic,monie luv,UTFO and a ton of others.


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Now a job Id like if I could make enough money to live would be animal cruelty executor.You abuse an animal and found guilty I come out and do to you what you were convicted of doing to an animal...Im big onfull punishment for animal cruelty as an animal guy.. I used to voluntary at the local no kill shelter but now just donate and have been surrogate house for few animals til they got adopted which is hard too after you get attached then have to hand them over lol but at least you know they will have a good home


You're a big fan of Michael Vick eh?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

well if you look technically episode 11 is up you want 12


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 11, 2008)

I was born in 79


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 11, 2008)

I can't wait to see the last clip! I think the videos are great, thanks! Keep up the good work!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah Vick god save that bitch if I crossed his path.. another pure hood pussy.Im the one people fighting dogs out this way avoid.The cops will come but probably not first


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Now a job Id like if I could make enough money to live would be animal cruelty executor.You abuse an animal and found guilty I come out and do to you what you were convicted of doing to an animal...Im big onfull punishment for animal cruelty as an animal guy.. I used to voluntary at the local no kill shelter but now just donate and have been surrogate house for few animals til they got adopted which is hard too after you get attached then have to hand them over lol but at least you know they will have a good home



most Americans are totally ok and 100% support the worst animal cruelty that can be imagined.. * the fookig worst*..... 

most americans support throat slitting, and then dipping in oil of live animals.. 

done to animals by the millions....

eventually this will go down as the most cruel and murderous centuries and people (americans) of all time.. and of mass denial... just my guess..

iloveyou


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 11, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> you should really go see "Planet BBOY"
> 
> one of the best movies I have ever seen... in theaters now.. bad ass!!! and a lot shit about "family" in it too...


 
i guess thats what boys should watch..???? Ahh.... sweet!! Fuck see more, lets go check out planet boy!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> well if you look technically episode 11 is up you want 12


one of us is trippin'. is this not the last episode he posted? ...... YouTube - PROHIBITION EPISODE10


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

ahhh 1979..I rembere the snow blizzard of 79..20 foot drifts plows got stuck trying to get stuck plows out and then just got abandoned.I remember opening the curtains on the second floor and seeing snow piled against the windows.Sleding with pops and making snow dome forts..79 was a good year


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> So if that is the case why won't he just say that?


 DUDE fucking get over it.. so what if he didint release the video on time.. how many movies have been made and not released on time???.. to many to count...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

if you look he has episode 10 labeled on 2 videos


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> yeah Vick god save that bitch if I crossed his path.. another pure hood pussy.Im the one people fighting dogs out this way avoid.The cops will come but probably not first



Ya know people do what he did all the time...I believe even a state or 2 allow it..I like Vick and dont judge him for what he done...No doubt he is wrong but yet he gets looked at differently because of him being a role model and what not when this shit is going on all the time....I guess for him he didnt plan on getting caught


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

the second episode 10 if you count is actually episode 11 and we are awaiting episode 12 whcih would then show 13 posted clips


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 11, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> DUDE fucking get over it.. so what if he didint release the video on time.. how many movies have been made and not released on time???.. to many to count...



ahhh cmon dude, seriously get off my dick, its not big enough for more than 1


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> one of us is trippin'. is this not the last episode he posted? ...... YouTube - PROHIBITION EPISODE10


your right the first was a trailer.. followed by 10 episodes ...so yeah somebody is trippin.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> if you look he has episode 10 labeled on 2 videos



yeah, as a teaser. waiting on episode 11. so we gonna argue about that now. he lied about the episode #'s. how's that? 

good night. fuckin' waste of time this whole thing. it will by done, i'll watch it and my life will go on. same as it ever was. YouTube - once in a lifetime


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Ya know people do what he did all the time...I believe even a state or 2 allow it..I like Vick and dont judge him for what he done...No doubt he is wrong but yet he gets looked at differently because of him being a role model and what not when this shit is going on all the time....I guess for him he didnt plan on getting caught



McDonalds and anybody who eats hamburgers makes VICK look like a saint...

just google around and see how meet is brought to you local costco... it aint pretty.. drowning a dog is nothing.. just google around...

here's a ink for you.... get a box of kleenex... you;re gonna need it..

iloveyou

PETA TV: Select Your Media Preferences: Alec Baldwin Narrates Revised Meet Your Meat

good luck


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> ahhh cmon dude, seriously get off my dick, its not big enough for more than 1


 Thats not what the rest of your band wagon said.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> ahhh cmon dude, seriously get off my dick, its not big enough for more than 1




conjecture!

picture please...

need empirical evidence


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 11, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> McDonalds and anybody who eats hamburgers makes VICK look like a saint...
> 
> just google around and see how meet is brought to you local costco... it aint pretty.. drowning a dog is nothing.. just google around...
> 
> ...


 If people cant see how violent us Americans are then they must have a smoke screen blocking their eyesight.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah lot of place have dipshits who do it all should be killed as they are wastes of space on earth.No state is it legal to have animal fights. Soime countries allow and support animal fights like cock fighting and alot of asian countries butcher dogs to eat.Vick is no different then any other animal abuser hes a piece of shit like the rest. reason he got all the camera time is he took a job that he was given millions of dollars to promote himself as a good public image that the nfl deems as wholesome. He took that moeny and lied to everyone.He pretended he was living the life of a human when he was doing just the opposite when it is implied you are now in the public eye and will be a role model to teach kids what sports and hard work can earn you then acts like that dumb drop out hood cat fighting dogs for $5 grand....he risked everything for 5 grand bets..millions to play a game and be worshiped by kids and he was willing to kill innocent animals for fun and 5 grand...yeah he has to be mildly retarded or brain damaged and if he was killed we d be better off..might as well kill portis too " I dont know why people are making a big deal out of this? Its not like he killed people its just a stupid animal"...yes he is in my sights too


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

I eat free range meats. I dont approve of slaughter house techniques at most places.They abuse the cattle saying " Well we're gonna kill them anyways" yeah fast and humane not pushing around with forklifts and breaking thier legas or using a sledge hammer or bleeding them from cut throats..I have a distatse for most humans....on the episodes not gonna argue the number of episodes just thought you wanted a new eppsidoe but kept asking for the old episode


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> yeah lot of place have dipshits who do it all should be killed as they are wastes of space on earth.No state is it legal to have animal fights. Soime countries allow and support animal fights like cock fighting and alot of asian countries butcher dogs to eat.Vick is no different then any other animal abuser hes a piece of shit like the rest. reason he got all the camera time is he took a job that he was given millions of dollars to promote himself as a good public image that the nfl deems as wholesome. He took that moeny and lied to everyone.He pretended he was living the life of a human when he was doing just the opposite when it is implied you are now in the public eye and will be a role model to teach kids what sports and hard work can earn you then acts like that dumb drop out hood cat fighting dogs for $5 grand....he risked everything for 5 grand bets..millions to play a game and be worshiped by kids and he was willing to kill innocent animals for fun and 5 grand...yeah he has to be mildly retarded or brain damaged and if he was killed we d be better off..might as well kill portis too " I dont know why people are making a big deal out of this? Its not like he killed people its just a stupid animal"...yes he is in my sights too


 we all are animals.


----------



## UshUsh (Apr 11, 2008)

Savage vid, and a nice profile with many others. Did you shoot everything yourself etc; ?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

well, ladies..

looks like our queen never showed up tonight...

good night

BDW - wherever you are... I hope your underwear are clean

iloveyou


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

Im watchin this news story a littl dog on an elctronic fence collar system. Ran through the elctric barrier 6 miles away to his owners funeral as he died earlier that week and was at home witrh the wife.The dog shoed up at the garveside as they were lowering the casket...dedication to its fullest


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah l8r men, Im out also


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah I gotta go let the dogs out and take a nap before the new day..Ill call bdw and have him post epidosde 12


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Apr 11, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> well, ladies..
> 
> looks like our queen never showed up tonight...
> 
> good night


Perhaps he's waiting for the "incredible outpouring of support" to erupt.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

Skunk Baxter said:


> Perhaps he's waiting for the "incredible outpouring of support" to erupt.



DO you have a neighbor.. or kow the guy who has 3-6 dogs... they are all kept behind a chain link fence... annoying fooks... every time you walk by the fence, the dogs bark like crazy... they start jumping and snarling and going crazy.... 

They kinda wanna kill yo and they kinda wanna love you to death.. you sense their frustration in just wanting a piece of you... you have compassion for the,.. they just what to taste you.. just wee little bite... 

BUT the compassion goes away because of their snarling and annoying bark... and then... out of nowhere, a couple of the dogs start fighting... they got themselves so freaking hyped up to attack YOU. that they started fighting and biting each other..

You never see the owner.. he's to busy snorting lines in the back yard andg grinding down the sereal numbers on the 1200 bicycles he has stolen this past month...


after you get home.. you feel a soft spot for those dogs... you even consider getting a few 99 cent cheeseburgers and throwing them over the fence...

then you sit lotus in front of your garden and slip into a place of complete stillness.. and merge with your heart beat, the pants and the entire cosmos...

every have this happen to you?

well, that's what this thread is about...




This thread is like the prison yard...

Some poon and sunlight could really freshen things up


----------



## chongsbuddy (Apr 11, 2008)

BDW is probably in prison.The only thing i dont like about this is that i asked BDW to answer a small ? i had pertaining to fertilizer,the only answer he gives is that its not fair to people buying the video to answer my ?,but he can come on to THIS site and promote his video,thats BS.....This forum is here to help fellow growers with their problems.BDW is not doing that,he's using this forum to promote,thats it,and to create a lot of contraversy.That pisses me off.U cant even answer a tiny little ? for me or others...thats just wrong man.You say you have a passion for growing,then instead of plugging your dvd and telling stories,help some brothers out along the way.FUCK MAN!!!!ALL you are doing is keeping people on a string and sitting at your computer chair(if your not in the clink)laughing that demented deep laugh,mocking your mineons.Well im not 1 of them.


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 11, 2008)

whoa whoa buddy dont get u panties in a bunch BDW is a busy man hes prolly gittin his next 4 feilds ready u seen the vids. takes time to make them and hes the shit..... 

plus im sure 20,000 poeple on this site could anser ur nute ?s so just start a thread and shoot.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

chongsbuddy said:


> BDW is probably in prison.The only thing i dont like about this is that i asked BDW to answer a small ? i had pertaining to fertilizer,the only answer he gives is that its not fair to people buying the video to answer my ?,but he can come on to THIS site and promote his video,thats BS.....This forum is here to help fellow growers with their problems.BDW is not doing that,he's using this forum to promote,thats it,and to create a lot of contraversy.That pisses me off.U cant even answer a tiny little ? for me or others...thats just wrong man.You say you have a passion for growing,then instead of plugging your dvd and telling stories,help some brothers out along the way.FUCK MAN!!!!ALL you are doing is keeping people on a string and sitting at your computer chair(if your not in the clink)laughing that demented deep laugh,mocking your mineons.Well im not 1 of them.



maybe he doesn't know?


----------



## panhead (Apr 11, 2008)

chongsbuddy said:


> BDW is probably in prison.The only thing i dont like about this is that i asked BDW to answer a small ? i had pertaining to fertilizer,the only answer he gives is that its not fair to people buying the video to answer my ?,but he can come on to THIS site and promote his video,thats BS.....This forum is here to help fellow growers with their problems.BDW is not doing that,he's using this forum to promote,thats it,and to create a lot of contraversy.That pisses me off.U cant even answer a tiny little ? for me or others...thats just wrong man.You say you have a passion for growing,then instead of plugging your dvd and telling stories,help some brothers out along the way.FUCK MAN!!!!ALL you are doing is keeping people on a string and sitting at your computer chair(if your not in the clink)laughing that demented deep laugh,mocking your mineons.Well im not 1 of them.


All that to keep from spending $20 .


----------



## COD4 (Apr 12, 2008)

chongsbuddy said:


> BDW is probably in prison.The only thing i dont like about this is that i asked BDW to answer a small ? i had pertaining to fertilizer,the only answer he gives is that its not fair to people buying the video to answer my ?,but he can come on to THIS site and promote his video,thats BS.....This forum is here to help fellow growers with their problems.BDW is not doing that,he's using this forum to promote,thats it,and to create a lot of contraversy.That pisses me off.U cant even answer a tiny little ? for me or others...thats just wrong man.You say you have a passion for growing,then instead of plugging your dvd and telling stories,help some brothers out along the way.FUCK MAN!!!!ALL you are doing is keeping people on a string and sitting at your computer chair(if your not in the clink)laughing that demented deep laugh,mocking your mineons.Well im not 1 of them.


I kind of agree. I mean is he going to give RIU a %age of profits? His very blatant self promotion / profit seeking thread has 58,000 views. And on top of that, he acts like he's really doing us all a favor by posting here. Acts like a diva and refuses to answer any questions. He's not doing anyone any fucking favors, he's not doing anything that most of us haven't done in the past or some of us aren't doing right now. The only difference is he video tapes his and puts it on youtube...wow, my fucking hero.

EDIT: The police chopper part was truly BADASS. I will not take that away from him. But in reality, that's the only thing that makes his video stand out from anyone elses grow journal. That shit had my asshole puckered ;o


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2008)

COD4 said:


> I kind of agree. I mean is he going to give RIU a %age of profits? His very blatant self promotion / profit seeking thread has 58,000 views. And on top of that, he acts like he's really doing us all a favor by posting here. Acts like a diva and refuses to answer any questions. He's not doing anyone any fucking favors, he's not doing anything that most of us haven't done in the past or some of us aren't doing right now. The only difference is he video tapes his and puts it on youtube...wow, my fucking hero.
> 
> EDIT: The police chopper part was truly BADASS. I will not take that away from him. But in reality, that's the only thing that makes his video stand out from anyone elses grow journal. That shit had my asshole puckered ;o



the intro song was pretty cool. nice choice of music. cool build up to the walk in of the ripening patch. the chopper scene was waaaaaaaay played out though.


----------



## strictly'dope74 (Apr 12, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> maybe he doesn't know?


I agree, i also ask BDW a question and i got no response i think its bullshit that he wouldnt help out fellow growers, thats what this site is all about isn't it???


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Apr 12, 2008)

I"m sure quite a few ppl come to him and asked him all kinds of growing questions. prolly allota the same questions asked over and over again. people, why overwhelm him with all these useless questions when all you need to do is search or use the FAQ? seems like everyone's feelings are hurt because BDW didn't respond to a few thousand PM's. 

and so what if he's here to promote his video, looks like a lot of ppl here are against this whole self promotion dealie but funny enough, these are also the ppl who are waiting at the edge of their seats for the next episode to come out already. this thread is all about his 'pot movie' not a grow questionnaire. got a grow question, start your own thread or SEARCH!!! BDW is not the be all end all grow guru here as so many ppl see him. he's good, but there are others here just as good or better if you guys got off your asses and looked. so quit complaining and just enjoy the movies for what they are, not what they represent or what you think they represent.


----------



## panhead (Apr 12, 2008)

strictly'dope74 said:


> I agree, i also ask BDW a question and i got no response i think its bullshit that he wouldnt help out fellow growers, thats what this site is all about isn't it???


What was the question you asked ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2008)

panhead said:


> What was the question you asked ?



"when is episode 11 coming out?" lolololol
i just want it all to end.


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 12, 2008)

COD4 said:


> I kind of agree. I mean is he going to give RIU a %age of profits? His very blatant self promotion / profit seeking thread has 58,000 views. And on top of that, he acts like he's really doing us all a favor by posting here. Acts like a diva and refuses to answer any questions. He's not doing anyone any fucking favors, he's not doing anything that most of us haven't done in the past or some of us aren't doing right now. The only difference is he video tapes his and puts it on youtube...wow, my fucking hero.
> 
> EDIT: The police chopper part was truly BADASS. I will not take that away from him. But in reality, that's the only thing that makes his video stand out from anyone elses grow journal. That shit had my asshole puckered ;o


I agree with you as I am under the impression that when the climax of this story hits the fan shit is gonna be off the hook(according to BDW) I dont see anything spectacular about any of this imho The best thing for BDW to do right now would be 

1.Put his vid out on 4/20 just for the general purpose so he can say I was saving for a special day

and also the only way I can see of any climax or anything off the wall is if the simple fact this was something he was filming 5-6 years ago and did get busted for it but they never confiscated his video equipment....yadayada He gets locked up for years and gets out and now is starting to put together his footage of his filming....SO in other words I see nothing out of the unusual as to what everybody else does all the time...He does nothing more than anyone else imo, except shatre it with us and even that seems to be to hard for him


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2008)

he logs into youtube EVERY day. you all know he reads all this as well.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 12, 2008)

4cyl5spd said:


> I"m sure quite a few ppl come to him and asked him all kinds of growing questions. prolly allota the same questions asked over and over again. people, why overwhelm him with all these useless questions when all you need to do is search or use the FAQ? seems like everyone's feelings are hurt because BDW didn't respond to a few thousand PM's.
> 
> and so what if he's here to promote his video, looks like a lot of ppl here are against this whole self promotion dealie but funny enough, these are also the ppl who are waiting at the edge of their seats for the next episode to come out already. this thread is all about his 'pot movie' not a grow questionnaire. got a grow question, start your own thread or SEARCH!!! BDW is not the be all end all grow guru here as so many ppl see him. he's good, but there are others here just as good or better if you guys got off your asses and looked. so quit complaining and just enjoy the movies for what they are, not what they represent or what you think they represent.


uhhh yeah they do.. ive heard questions like how did you set up your watering system..or another good..one "Did you dig holes for your plants or use bags?" so yeah if i had 1000 of stupid questions like that i would get over it too. he already said most of the info would be in the dvd and if you dont like that well then tough shit. we all know that people have been doing the same thing more or less and he isnt anything out of the ordinary but he is different in the sense that he took action and turned his work into filmography. yeah so he's not the only one who's done it so what.. its entertainment, its free, its w/e the fuck want it to be..of course he has to promote how the fuck are going to successfully release a dvd without promotion.. the new movies that come out every year play on the commercials probably like 150 times a day...so does that make them assholes??? they also have delayed there release dates just like many bands have done the same thing on new albums so does that make them assholes too??? i guess the people that think video/audio production is simplest thing in the world have never done it or have done a very shitty job of it. If i had all this crap wind blowing at me i would cease and desist my videos too... now i wonder if any densely ego'd minds will follow.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 12, 2008)

I just watched all the episodes again. Great fucking job on the grow and the movies. Can't wait for episode 11!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2008)

shamegame said:


> I just watched all the episodes again. Great fucking job on the grow and the movies. Can't wait for episode 11!


you can't wait, but you're gonna have to.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you can't wait, but you're gonna have to.


Well hopefully not that long of a wait...I also can't wait to make a spoof video blog of my backyard grow- I will be out there watering and then a chopper will fly over and you can watch me scramble back into my house.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Well hopefully not that long of a wait...I also can't wait to make a spoof video blog of my backyard grow- I will be out there watering and then a chopper will fly over and you can watch me scramble back into my house.



i can make that my next contest. best spoof vid. 
animation accepted.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 12, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Well hopefully not that long of a wait...I also can't wait to make a spoof video blog of my backyard grow- I will be out there watering and then a chopper will fly over and you can watch me scramble back into my house.


 lol dont forget to trip on a watering can to add some humor to it..


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> lol dont forget to trip on a watering can to add some humor to it..


and then leave for the weekend and let half of it die.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> and then leave for the weekend and let half of it die.


Don't say that! I actually have to leave next weekend for Santa Rosa and it is 90 degrees right now. I am going to soak those pots like there is no tomorrow..


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Don't say that! I actually have to leave next weekend for Santa Rosa and it is 90 degrees right now. I am going to soak those pots like there is no tomorrow..


drip line?


----------



## shamegame (Apr 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> drip line?


I could, but it would be the world's hardest tapwater with a PH of about 4. If worst comes to worst, I can have my GF come over and water... I could pre-ph a gallon of distilled water she can shake up and use...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2008)

shamegame said:


> I could, but it would be the world's hardest tapwater with a PH of about 4. If worst comes to worst, I can have my GF come over and water... I could pre-ph a gallon of distilled water she can shake up and use...


i'd mix 2 just in case.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd mix 2 just in case.



look, i'm helping. see how easy it is? go brown dirt.


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 12, 2008)

strictly'dope74 said:


> I agree, i also ask BDW a question and i got no response i think its bullshit that he wouldnt help out fellow growers, thats what this site is all about isn't it???


Same thing happened to me... i sent him a PM asking :
"I asked in "The" thread as it were but received no answer. Who is it that does you filming for you, or do you do it yourself? Because i would imagine that it take 5 times as long....E.g. setting up tripod, filming back of truck as you drive off.

Thanks for your time"

And this was his reply
"in my DVD I talk about how the film was made"

Not even capitilization or punctuation. He doesnt give a shit, all he wants is us to buy his dvd, here's a screen shot for his fans...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> Same thing happened to me... i sent him a PM asking :
> "I asked in "The" thread as it were but received no answer. Who is it that does you filming for you, or do you do it yourself? Because i would imagine that it take 5 times as long....E.g. setting up tripod, filming back of truck as you drive off.
> 
> Thanks for your time"
> ...










he capitalized "DVD". lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2008)

it like......."here's what i do. it will cost you for me to tell you how."

i can make money doing this? damnit!!! 20,000 posts later.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it like......."here's what i do. it will cost you for me to tell you how."
> 
> i can make money doing this? damnit!!! 20,000 posts later.


 well then he mine as well just give the dvd away for free???? because according to you guys he is just pocketing money... and selling information... gee sounds like some other members on here??? dam ...dvd's that you have to buy to get information on something.. who in the fuck would of thought of that.??? if he is selling information then how come you can watch his videos and learn things for free???


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 12, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> well then he mine as well just give the dvd away for free???? because according to you guys he is just pocketing money... and selling information... gee sounds like some other members on here??? dam ...dvd's that you have to buy to get information on something.. who in the fuck would of thought of that.??? if he is selling information then how come you can watch his videos and learn things for free???


hes capitalizing as much as he can havent u seen the vids he needs money badly bill collecters callin all the time his wife left hes try to make bank and git his life back on track


ps BDW is the shit


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Apr 12, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> Same thing happened to me... i sent him a PM asking :
> "I asked in "The" thread as it were but received no answer. Who is it that does you filming for you, or do you do it yourself? Because i would imagine that it take 5 times as long....E.g. setting up tripod, filming back of truck as you drive off.
> 
> Thanks for your time"
> ...


all you haters should get a 'browndirt was mean to us' thread going, so you can cry on each others shoulders over there, over hear, can you please stop whining?!


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 12, 2008)

D port Growth said:


> hes capitalizing as much as he can havent u seen the vids he needs money badly bill collecters callin all the time his wife left hes try to make bank and git his life back on track
> 
> 
> ps BDW is the shit



How do you truly know that or are you just speculating?


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 12, 2008)

D port Growth said:


> hes capitalizing as much as he can havent u seen the vids he needs money badly bill collecters callin all the time his wife left hes try to make bank and git his life back on track
> 
> 
> ps BDW is the shit


Oh paleeese, Its all an act. Like a television program, obcourse hes gonna put stuff like struggling to pay for bills in there otherwise its just another grow video. That way it appeals to more people rather than just growers. Everyone can relate to poverty in some way, how many people can relate to hiding from police whilst growing fields of weed?


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 12, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> How do you truly know that or are you just speculating?


Know one truly knows how or when the videos were filmed except him..


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 12, 2008)

yeah exactly what Im sayin


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 12, 2008)

speculation but it is a good story


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 12, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> yeah exactly what Im sayin


yeah i was agreeing... for once


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Apr 12, 2008)

I think I can speculate that the actual grow fields are legit and so is him tending to em. you can't act that (unless they're props) but other shots n scenes without the the plants could've been staged, do I care? no. it's a good story with a good plot.

you guys are like trekkies overanalyzing all the inaccuracies of starwars


----------



## SHAMAN (Apr 12, 2008)

So many haters around here.
If one person does't answer a simple question that has been answered a thousand times in the past you don't need to cry about it.. Do a search it's not that hard..

Some people have real lives to live to, Not everyones lives revolve around ROLLITUP. Why don't you all wait to see what really happened before you all jump to another conclusion..

I thought we are here to help each other. Not hate and belittle.. 
Happy growing all... and there is no need to be a hater.. Peace!!


----------



## panhead (Apr 12, 2008)

This thread reminds me of a bunch of spoiled kids,when the parent is away the kids start acting up,the longer the parent is away the worse the kids act.

Its funny as hell watching these guys feed off each other & get each other all worked up more & more,if BDW dont show up soon the kids will be foaming at the mouth in a frenzy.


----------



## SHAMAN (Apr 12, 2008)

I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Apr 12, 2008)

panhead said:


> This thread reminds me of a bunch of spoiled kids,when the parent is away the kids start acting up,the longer the parent is away the worse the kids act.
> 
> Its funny as hell watching these guys feed off each other & get each other all worked up more & more,if BDW dont show up soon the kids will be foaming at the mouth in a frenzy.


thank you , sir!


----------



## COD4 (Apr 12, 2008)

4cyl5spd said:


> all you haters should get a 'browndirt was mean to us' thread going, so you can cry on each others shoulders over there, over hear, can you please stop whining?!


 
You brwndirtwarrior ass lickers should get a "what would you do to brwndirts asshole if you got him alone" thread going on. That way you can trade fantasy stories about how fucking awesome brwndirt is. Can you please pull your noses out of his ass?


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 12, 2008)

COD4 said:


> You brwndirtwarrior ass lickers should get a "what would you do to brwndirts asshole if you got him alone" thread going on. That way you can trade fantasy stories about how fucking awesome brwndirt is. Can you please pull your noses out of his ass?


can you pull your foot outta ur mouth???


----------



## shamegame (Apr 12, 2008)

COD4 said:


> You brwndirtwarrior ass lickers should get a "what would you do to brwndirts asshole if you got him alone" thread going on. That way you can trade fantasy stories about how fucking awesome brwndirt is. Can you please pull your noses out of his ass?


I just thought he made a great little series of vids about my second favorite subject in life. I do not wish to lick,kiss,tickle, or do anything else to his backside - or even the frontside.


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Apr 12, 2008)

shamegame said:


> I just thought he made a great little series of vids about my second favorite subject in life. I do not wish to lick,kiss,tickle, or do anything else to his backside - or even the frontside.


 I agree, just cuz your a BDW hater COD4, why you gotta assume that we're a bunch of BDW worshippers? because we liked his vid? I can't speak for all, but that's not me. I liked 'superbad' but did not have the urge to email the producers how great it was and put seth rogen posters up in my room. in fact, wasn't it most of the haters here that were the browndirt worshippers who felt let down after not gettin a reply after sending in their 'oh mr brwndirt, you're so hot!, help me grow' PM's? I bet you were one of em, COD4. gtfoutta here!


----------



## SHAMAN (Apr 12, 2008)

HAHAHAHA!!!!
I see you didn't get the loving you needed as a child.. Grow up!!

If I was the "BDW" I would leave and never look back. Too many haters and way to many KID's here!!
Only reason I come back is cuz I consider "FDD" a brother from another mother.




COD4 said:


> You brwndirtwarrior ass lickers should get a "what would you do to brwndirts asshole if you got him alone" thread going on. That way you can trade fantasy stories about how fucking awesome brwndirt is. Can you please pull your noses out of his ass?


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 12, 2008)

burn....like 3rd degree


----------



## snooopdave (Apr 12, 2008)

cod4, as much as i enjoyed watching brwndirts videos, i could hardly repeat what you wrote to my brother and friend because i was laughing so fucking hard.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 12, 2008)

SHAMAN said:


> So many haters around here.
> If one person does't answer a simple question that has been answered a thousand times in the past you don't need to cry about it.. Do a search it's not that hard..
> 
> Some people have real lives to live to, Not everyones lives revolve around ROLLITUP. Why don't you all wait to see what really happened before you all jump to another conclusion..
> ...



word... 

iloveyou

I only answer about 1 out of every 4 pms I get... not cause I am a dick. but because I don't have time to answer them all..

or more accurately, I don;t want to make time to answer them all.. but then again, i have the second most amount of posts on this site.. aahahhaahhah

and sometimes I try and help people...


iloveyou

Mr dirt god does not have to post here everyday.. or respond to any questions... and he is welcome here... and so are all the pundits...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 12, 2008)

shamegame said:


> I just thought he made a great little series of vids about my second favorite subject in life. I do not wish to lick,kiss,tickle, or do anything else to his backside - or even the frontside.



what's your first favorite subject...

???


----------



## shamegame (Apr 13, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> what's your first favorite subject...??


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 13, 2008)

And lo, the ass-man cometh.


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 13, 2008)

thats a good subject lol


----------



## alexdunaba (Apr 13, 2008)

Jesus, dude, I just threw up in my mouth. That pisses me off. I had a pet pig once, loved that little guy. sigh. 



Garden Knowm said:


> McDonalds and anybody who eats hamburgers makes VICK look like a saint...
> 
> just google around and see how meet is brought to you local costco... it aint pretty.. drowning a dog is nothing.. just google around...
> 
> ...


----------



## hardcorenigga (Apr 13, 2008)

hey there browndirtwarrior, dont you love the place we live?


----------



## jacksonman1993 (Apr 13, 2008)

inspiration to us all!!!!    thank you browndirt!!!! keep it rockin dude (Y)


----------



## rad3305201 (Apr 14, 2008)

nice work thats bad ass


----------



## KholdStare (Apr 15, 2008)

Episode 11 is up. You need to watch it NOW!

All I have is respect and good wishes for you BDW!

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 15, 2008)

I just watched episode 11! So sad lol. I feel special! And FDD said I would have to wait a long time! pffff


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 15, 2008)

KholdStare said:


> Episode 11 is up. You need to watch it NOW!
> 
> All I have is respect and good wishes for you BDW!
> 
> Can't wait to see more.


FUCK YEAHHHHHHHHHH FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
gunna go watch it now.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Apr 15, 2008)

Sick! you did a hell of a job BDW taking off the mask was a real strong point in the episode, i'm guessing episode 12 is gonna end it off for good eh


----------



## shamegame (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah it did take balls to take off the mask. You know, I can't help wonder...

If he were to show himself pulling a huge harvest it might bring more heat down on him than to show what he has so far- most of his plots were killed or confiscated, etc. But what if his last area in episode 11 was filmed after HE harvested  

Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 15, 2008)

yeahhhhhhhhhhhh boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!! uncut dope!!! also my wife said you are hot for an older gentleman lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2008)

i'm just gonna leave it alone.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm just gonna leave it alone.


Oh come on I know you are DYING to say sumfin...


----------



## smokinjs (Apr 15, 2008)

there was no confiscation, all hype. he cut those buds before he filmed.... nice stalks though buddy. hella thick.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 15, 2008)

watched it... nice ending...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 15, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> also my wife said you are hot for an older gentleman lol.


fook... he looks better than most 21 year olds... dudes a beast...


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 15, 2008)

Episode 11 is like the unmasking of The Stig, it makes the ordeal so much more personal alothough ive never met the guy...
For those not in the know: The Stig - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bcncer (Apr 15, 2008)

Added a lot of drama, I liked the episode overall, and can't wait for the dvd. although I kinda wonder if he harvested then took those shots, they don't looks like police confiscation cuttings, as they usually take the plant in whole, but it could be from rippers eh.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 15, 2008)

Well afterwards he had the big ass duffel bag which he said stunk....I assuem that was the weed. 

I enjoyed it...and damn browndirt you really do look like a fucking warrior.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Apr 15, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Well afterwards he had the big ass duffel bag which he said stunk....I assuem that was the weed.
> 
> I enjoyed it...and damn browndirt you really do look like a fucking warrior.


which was what he took from the other plot in the previous episode, you never know tho he could of harvested everything and made that part of the movie to touch people, regardless its a great series im sure everyone can agree on that


----------



## chongsbuddy (Apr 15, 2008)

ultimately,we will never know.I know i knocked you BDW......i was wrong.You do what you want,I enjoyed that episode the most,it shows a human side.So is the burning of the clothes metaphor for you quitting the biz and getting back with your wife?Or just another season over.You must have seen a lot of heartache in your life.All that work.......i feel shitty now.....and the drama continues....


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 15, 2008)

nice now i have something to look at


----------



## Taipan (Apr 15, 2008)

speechless...wow. only if you could make it to the marijuana march meet up in Toronto, i would have a heaping hookah bowl full of hash waiting for you.


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Apr 15, 2008)

what a show! I know that feeling of being ripped. that sinking type feeling. and you busted your blazer too! looks like your '8274' mighta saved your rad from getting pierced at least (I got the same one on the front of my truck too). otherwise you'd be fucked! I hope you get home ok in the next episode


----------



## panhead (Apr 15, 2008)

4cyl5spd said:


> I hope you get home ok in the next episode


Outta every comment thats been made after episode 11 was released this one means something real.

I hope all is well.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 15, 2008)

wow what a video....hope its going good BDW


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Apr 15, 2008)

panhead said:


> Outta every comment thats been made after episode 11 was released this one means something real.
> 
> I hope all is well.


haha, thanks, panhead, it's came straight from the heart


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Apr 15, 2008)

for those who have ever been through a complete grow, you'd prolly agree that harvest is one of the biggest adrenaline rushes ever. I don't know bout U but throughout the whole process of cutting, curing, and transporting it's like a non stop rollercoaster ride. I don't sleep for 5-6 days straight, I barely eat and always looking looking over my shoulder at the smallest sounds. I try and smoke a joint but it just gets worse! paranoia is a mutha fucka!


----------



## panhead (Apr 15, 2008)

4cyl5spd said:


> haha, thanks, panhead, it's came straight from the heart


Good shit man. 

I tried to leave you a rep but the system wouldnt let me.


----------



## RandomJesus (Apr 15, 2008)

Man you're like the Rambo of pot.


----------



## RandomJesus (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm waiting for parts 2 thru 10


----------



## RandomJesus (Apr 15, 2008)

4cyl5spd said:


> for those who have ever been through a complete grow, you'd prolly agree that harvest is one of the biggest adrenaline rushes ever. I don't know bout U but throughout the whole process of cutting, curing, and transporting it's like a non stop rollercoaster ride. I don't sleep for 5-6 days straight, I barely eat and always looking looking over my shoulder at the smallest sounds. I try and smoke a joint but it just gets worse! paranoia is a mutha fucka!


 ditto: except for the eating part....unfortunately.


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Apr 15, 2008)

panhead said:


> Good shit man.
> 
> I tried to leave you a rep but the system wouldnt let me.


thanks, but what's a rep?


----------



## panhead (Apr 15, 2008)

4cyl5spd said:


> thanks, but what's a rep?


Not much really.

Click the pic of the little scales on the top right of the page to add to the reputation of another member,rep's are the little dots by your user name.


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Apr 15, 2008)

panhead said:


> Not much really.
> 
> Click the pic of the little scales on the top right of the page to add to the reputation of another member,rep's are the little dots by your user name.


ah, sweet, I got like 29 rep points and didn't even know it! thanks, panhead +rep


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 15, 2008)

Guys im really browndirts father and im going to unmask myself as well.....no im not a gay pornstar....







Oh and this is my dog







Oh and lets not forget my wifey...she was a little stressed in the picture...


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Apr 15, 2008)

rofl......


----------



## panhead (Apr 15, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Oh and lets not forget my wifey...she was a little stressed in the picture...


I can smell her sweaty balls from here,tell your girl to shower dammitt


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 15, 2008)

*i think shes trying to take a shit!!!!!arent roids wonderful

*


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Apr 15, 2008)

holy ripped! does that blond have a penis?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 15, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> Episode 11 is like the unmasking of The Stig, it makes the ordeal so much more personal alothough ive never met the guy...
> For those not in the know: The Stig - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


lol...

the part where mr dirt rips off his shirt reminds me of a Simpsons episode.. when Bart falls down a well and the farmer dude with the german accent goes to save him. I think sting is in the episode... the farmer rips off his shirt.. and saves bart... 

ripping off the shirt.. burning stuff.. pretty cheesy if you ask me.. no, not pretty cheesy.. super cheesy... takes away any realism.. which is fine.. I love cheese... the voice over is also SUPER ridiculous cheesy.. when I play it loud and people are near my computer, it is always good for a laugh or 10...

my favorite part was the classical music in the beginning... I actually like the subtleness of that scene...

iloveyou


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Apr 15, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> lol...
> 
> the part where mr dirt rips off his shirt reminds me of a Simpsons episode.. when Bart falls down a well and the farmer dude with the german accent goes to save him. I think sting is in the episode... the farmer rips off his shirt.. and saves bart...
> 
> ...



You get the hater of the year award


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Apr 15, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> lol...
> 
> the part where mr dirt rips off his shirt reminds me of a Simpsons episode.. when Bart falls down a well and the farmer dude with the german accent goes to save him. I think sting is in the episode... the farmer rips off his shirt.. and saves bart...
> 
> ...


it reminded me of another simpsons episode, when bart cried wolf. Willie steps in and rips of his shirt, 'hey wolfie, put down that weee hor d'heuvre, it's time furrr tha main coursse!!


----------



## tckfui (Apr 15, 2008)

the new episode is up


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 15, 2008)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> You get the hater of the year award



dang.... 


i wasn't trying to be hateful...

Knight Rider was cheesy... one of my all time favorite shows..

Incredible Hulk could have be cheesy.. but some how they pullled it off and it was heart felt...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 15, 2008)

and I was happy to see the shirt go... the dude is diesel


----------



## multisonic (Apr 15, 2008)

Holy crap kids. this is getting rather intense. I have to say I was truly disappointed about 3/4 of the way through with the loss of the crop and now I'm just concerned about the final scene. Although I'm pretty sure he lived through it since he keeps posting. Ha. It is entertaining to say the least.


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Apr 15, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> And lo, the ass-man cometh.


You, sir, are far too funny for the serious-minded contrarians in this thread! Pearls before swine.


----------



## JerkyBoysPranksters (Apr 15, 2008)

where can i watch the video?


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Apr 15, 2008)

4cyl5spd said:


> for those who have ever been through a complete grow, you'd prolly agree that harvest is one of the biggest adrenaline rushes ever. I don't know bout U but throughout the whole process of cutting, curing, and transporting it's like a non stop rollercoaster ride. I don't sleep for 5-6 days straight, I barely eat and always looking looking over my shoulder at the smallest sounds. I try and smoke a joint but it just gets worse! paranoia is a mutha fucka!


Yeah, no kidding. Doesn't matter where you are - it could be in the middle of a jungle on the top of a mountain on the far side of the moon, and every step you take on your way out of the bush with that duffel full of dope, you're absolutely convinced that every tree has a cop behind it, just waiting to pounce on you. 

Damn, it's fun though, ain't it?


----------



## multisonic (Apr 15, 2008)

JerkyBoysPranksters said:


> where can i watch the video?



All you have to do is Hold the "Alt" key and hit F4 on your top row. JUST KIDDING! ha ha ha

Here you go...

YouTube - Prohibition Episode11

(you might like to watch the first 10 episodes first, just so you're not lost)


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 15, 2008)

*has browndirt commented yet today????????just wondering ,some dude on you tube said they busted him......waiting to hear from ya bro

*


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 15, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *has browndirt commented yet today????????just wondering ,some dude on you tube said they busted him......waiting to hear from ya bro
> 
> *


that would suck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## #1accordfamily (Apr 15, 2008)

who put the episode up and he can get bail till court right


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 16, 2008)

Episode 12 is up! Dont know why he did it so quickly though....

Heres a link: YouTube - Prohibition Episode 12


----------



## multisonic (Apr 16, 2008)

You SOB. Thats not funny. OK yeah it kinda is. BUT NOT FIRST THING IN THE MORNING!


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 16, 2008)

*hes alright he emailed me this am.everything is cool!!!!!!!!!!!!peace and i love you too G.N*


Garden Knowm said:


> that would suck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 16, 2008)

Damn this tanning spray is amazing...I look black. Me and browndirt just got back from the gym....feelin PUMPED!

This is a photo of me at our new grow location....just wait till these new episodes start rollin out.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 16, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Damn this tanning spray is amazing...I look black. Me and browndirt just got back from the gym....feelin PUMPED!
> 
> This is a photo of me at our new grow location....just wait till these new episodes start rollin out.


you know thats all gonna turn to fat bro lol


----------



## Taipan (Apr 16, 2008)

when I saw his face in the video it was like the same chemical released in your brain thats released when you see a naked chick for the first time. lol 


woo 800 posts lol


----------



## smartfood (Apr 16, 2008)

Taipan said:


> when I saw his face in the video it was like the same chemical released in your brain thats released when you see a naked chick for the first time. lol


That could be the straightest thing I've ever heard...


----------



## shamegame (Apr 16, 2008)

Look at this guy - all I can think of saying is WTF ????


----------



## Taipan (Apr 16, 2008)

smartfood said:


> That could be the straightest thing I've ever heard...


ha. well the chemical isnt just triggered by sexual desires. its triggered by shock. or sky diving


----------



## Taipan (Apr 16, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Look at this guy - all I can think of saying is WTF ????


notice the lack of balls lol (watch someone is gonna be like why are you looking there)


----------



## shamegame (Apr 16, 2008)

Taipan said:


> ha. well the chemical isnt just triggered by sexual desires. its triggered by shock. or sky diving


I've been skydiving a few times. Nothing like that first jump as you tumble through mid-air watching the plane you were just in getting smaller and smaller....damn I need to go skydiving again...


----------



## shamegame (Apr 16, 2008)

Taipan said:


> notice the lack of balls lol (watch someone is gonna be like why are you looking there)


WHY ARE YOU LOOKING AT HIS BALL AREA!?


----------



## shamegame (Apr 16, 2008)

Here. It is now Taipan-proofed:


----------



## Taipan (Apr 16, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Here. It is now Taipan-proofed:


haha thats halarious lol


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 16, 2008)

When he first ripped his shit off and broke his shovel it seemed like the face didnt match the body, but then as he showed himself more I realized it was the same face


----------



## aqueous (Apr 16, 2008)

No homo, but you're buff as hell.


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 16, 2008)

aqueous said:


> No homo, but you're buff as hell.


Don't you just love being in denial


----------



## aqueous (Apr 16, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Don't you just love being in denial


Hahaha. Yeah, I agree though, that wasnt how I pictured browndirt at all.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 16, 2008)

aqueous said:


> Hahaha. Yeah, I agree though, that wasnt how I pictured browndirt at all.



now picture him railing your mom...


----------



## Coors (Apr 16, 2008)

Thats funny I was listening to John Prine right before I watched the new episode, and was thinking that Illegal smile would have been a great song for one of BDW's movie.


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 16, 2008)

I would be scared shitless just looking like that. Im a bit claustrophobic (scared of small spaces) and knowing that that is my body and couldnt change it would be terrifying. Look at his neck(or the lack of) FFS. Why do people put themselves through this shit?




[/quote]


----------



## ALX420 (Apr 16, 2008)

if it was feds they would have taken the plants down to the ground right?


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hes cool, he logged into YouTube 19hrs ago. He probably just cut the plants himself then claimed it on rippers or feds to get sympathy....BDW is fine.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 16, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> if it was feds they would have taken the plants down to the ground right?


 To me it looked like pot thieves got them.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 16, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> I would be scared shitless just looking like that. Im a bit claustrophobic (scared of small spaces) and knowing that that is my body and couldnt change it would be terrifying. Look at his neck(or the lack of) FFS. Why do people put themselves through this shit?


[/quote]

That picture isnt real....its photoshopped.


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 16, 2008)

That picture isnt real....its photoshopped.[/quote]

no, i think that is my uncle larry.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 16, 2008)

niice work bdw...


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 16, 2008)

.......................and I have the key, to escape reeeeeeaaaalllity


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 16, 2008)

muahahahahahahaahhahahaha


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 16, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> I would be scared shitless just looking like that. Im a bit claustrophobic (scared of small spaces) and knowing that that is my body and couldnt change it would be terrifying. Look at his neck(or the lack of) FFS. Why do people put themselves through this shit?


[/quote]
fuck that guy brwn dirt is buff too he broke a shovel that beefcake would get ownd..... WARRIOR WAGON 4LIFE


----------



## multisonic (Apr 16, 2008)

yeah i thought bdw was some jacked 27 yr old dude. maybe 32 at the most but he's like 55....dayum!


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 16, 2008)

multisonic said:


> yeah i thought bdw was some jacked 27 yr old dude. maybe 32 at the most but he's like 55....dayum!


hes ripped like arnold


----------



## panhead (Apr 16, 2008)

Its funny,so far everybody has said that BDW's face was not what they were expecting it to be,he looks damm near what my mental picture of him was.


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 16, 2008)

na i didnt think he was gonna look like that


----------



## multisonic (Apr 16, 2008)

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## shamegame (Apr 17, 2008)

multisonic said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


Heh.


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 17, 2008)

lol multisonic


----------



## SouthernOregonOrganic (Apr 17, 2008)

r those really his legs??


----------



## SouthernOregonOrganic (Apr 17, 2008)

brn dirt has a pic of his face online?


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 18, 2008)

SouthernOregonOrganic said:


> brn dirt has a pic of his face online?


 yes watch episode 11  


YouTube - Prohibition Episode11


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 18, 2008)

He looks fucking strong though...


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 18, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> He looks fucking strong though...


looks? Come on he IS strong his shoulders scare me hahaha


----------



## timfbmx (Apr 18, 2008)

keep your head up BD all your fans got your back... and whoever ripped your plants I hope they rot n die... The plot thickens!!!


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 18, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> He looks fucking strong though...


is that pic a still shot from the acual vid? looks like it.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 18, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> is that pic a still shot from the acual vid? looks like it.


......yes hahahaha


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 18, 2008)

man that dude is fuckin ripped..... i wish I had that much muscle still.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 18, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> is that pic a still shot from the acual vid? looks like it.


it looks photoshopped. 
nothing seems to fit right. the head, the background, the outline of the body. i'm sure it's just the shot.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it looks photoshopped.
> nothing seems to fit right. the head, the background, the outline of the body. i'm sure it's just the shot.


Its the low resolution....it makes things that are out of focus look extra funky. Actually it makes everything look funky. Im almost positive thats real. I have some experience with filming and photography from my graphics arts courses and tv production back in highschool.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 18, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Its the low resolution....it makes things that are out of focus look extra funky. Actually it makes everything look funky. Im almost positive thats real. I have some experience with filming and photography from my graphics arts courses and tv production back in highschool.


that's what i was thinking.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's what i was thinking.


We seem to be on the same page more often now hahaha


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 18, 2008)

yeah, well the background looked a little funny to me, thats why I asked, I thought there was a cliff or something behind him in the video.... maybe I was just mistaken.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 18, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> We seem to be on the same page more often now hahaha


it ALL looked funky. if one or two things look funky then it's a good sign it was altered. when the whole pic looks funky most the time it's the quality.


----------



## Blow (Apr 18, 2008)

who sings that reggea song in episode 10 right before you get caught?


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 18, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> is that pic a still shot from the acual vid? looks like it.


Yes, Yes it is. I just played it in high quality and took a screen shot. I have to admit though it does look like its been photoshopped. Maybe he did it.....I mean hes admitting to illeagaly growing a good few pounds worth of weed... Maybe he just not stupid.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 18, 2008)

that is scary... i would really be scared of him.. haha

i remember when i was little with my mom in sears. and i was walking looking down at the floor and my mom goes watch out! and i look up and get really really scared of this huge huge tall guy looking down at me almost running me over.... i was like SCARY! haha


----------



## alexdunaba (Apr 18, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> now picture him railing your mom...


lmao. I love mom jokes. hehe. btw, GK, your mom says hi.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 18, 2008)

alexdunaba said:


> lmao. I love mom jokes. hehe. btw, GK, your mom says hi.


----------



## jsgrwn (Apr 18, 2008)

trippy 13th ep huh, hope he doesn't lose the last few pounds to the gotv. late


----------



## SouthernOregonOrganic (Apr 18, 2008)

I just watched 11. I feel your pain, well sorta. Iv gotten ripped of before and it really fukin sucks. It was only one plant and i was boiling mad. I could only imagine your pain and anger as you walked in on your crop and saw there was nothing.. I'm sorry for your lose and i hope it wont deter you from future growing. You just gotta keep at it and dont let any one stop you!


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 18, 2008)

SouthernOregonOrganic said:


> I just watched 11. I feel your pain, well sorta. Iv gotten ripped of before and it really fukin sucks. It was only one plant and i was boiling mad. I could only imagine your pain and anger as you walked in on your crop and saw there was nothing.. I'm sorry for your lose and i hope it wont deter you from future growing. You just gotta keep at it and dont let any one stop you!


oh the sting of theft..bastards


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 19, 2008)

jsgrwn said:


> trippy 13th ep huh, hope he doesn't lose the last few pounds to the gotv. late


At the end of the prohibition trailer he is drying and curing what looks to be about the amount in those bags.... haha they probably took one look at him and were like were not fucking with this dude and let him pass


----------



## alexdunaba (Apr 19, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> At the end of the prohibition trailer he is drying and curing what looks to be about the amount in those bags.... haha they probably took one look at him and were like were not fucking with this dude and let him pass


I'm somewhat guessing he made it past the checkpoint. I mean, he posted the 11th episode, right?  ...phew.


----------



## beezy~ (Apr 19, 2008)

wow man the 10th vid was intense as hel my heart was pumping i hope you didnt get caught let us know what happened PLEASE!!


----------



## ALX420 (Apr 19, 2008)

beezy~ said:


> wow man the 10th vid was intense as hel my heart was pumping i hope you didnt get caught let us know what happened PLEASE!!


the 11th one is out. and its even more suspenseful.


----------



## Tbag (Apr 21, 2008)

Any1 knows the song name / artist from episode 6?
Awsome tune!

If any1 wishes to take it upon themselves to give me some good "pot-tunes" please do 

P.S. To watch the youtube videos in better quality add "&fmt=18" to the urls.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 21, 2008)

Niice trick Tbag LOL
(youtube videos)
love it on my mac


----------



## longlivemtb (Apr 21, 2008)

That is a cool trick. How does it work?


----------



## Ratty696 (Apr 21, 2008)

it doesnt work??


----------



## themanbehindthemask (Apr 21, 2008)

Tbag said:


> Any1 knows the song name / artist from episode 6?
> Awsome tune!
> 
> If any1 wishes to take it upon themselves to give me some good "pot-tunes" please do
> ...


Canned Heat "I get high"


----------



## themanbehindthemask (Apr 21, 2008)

multisonic said:


> yeah i thought bdw was some jacked 27 yr old dude. maybe 32 at the most but he's like 55....dayum!


55? Jesus don't put me in my grave yet.


----------



## themanbehindthemask (Apr 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it looks photoshopped.
> nothing seems to fit right. the head, the background, the outline of the body. i'm sure it's just the shot.


what am I? Industrial Light and Fucking Magic?


----------



## themanbehindthemask (Apr 21, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> that is scary... i would really be scared of him.. haha
> 
> i remember when i was little with my mom in sears. and i was walking looking down at the floor and my mom goes watch out! and i look up and get really really scared of this huge huge tall guy looking down at me almost running me over.... i was like SCARY! haha


don't cross me and you'll be fine.


----------



## themanbehindthemask (Apr 21, 2008)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> Sick! you did a hell of a job BDW taking off the mask was a real strong point in the episode, i'm guessing episode 12 is gonna end it off for good eh


good's a relative term.


----------



## themanbehindthemask (Apr 21, 2008)

panhead said:


> I dig the shit out of the movie & i'll tell you why, because it shows a side of marijuana cultivation that 99.9% of the population never dreamed existed,most people think all the weed they smoke is grown by gun slinging crack smokin gang bangers, or mexican drug lords who pay the farmers dirt wages,now they see a real person with the same shit going on in his life as they do in their own lives,it puts a face of a decent man where the face of a monster used to be,it shows that all marijuana growers are not evil,hopefully that was the intent of the movie.
> 
> The movie also has a plot that draws you in,weather your 100% for the legalization of marijuana or flat out against it in every way, by the middle of the movie your rooting for the good guy to win.
> 
> ...


now you see? A rose amongst thorns


----------



## #1accordfamily (Apr 21, 2008)

browndirt?


----------



## themanbehindthemask (Apr 21, 2008)

...after he returned to the psyche ward pretending he had a frontal lobotomy.


----------



## #1accordfamily (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 21, 2008)

themanbehindthemask said:


> what am I? Industrial Light and Fucking Magic?



nope, you're a duplicate user and we don't allow that. sorry but i think i have to ban this account now.


----------



## granitestate (Apr 21, 2008)

just watch ep. 11 and BD, im sorry about field of dreams. someone just recently stole my crop (warm climate, perpetual grows), and it felt like losing a family member. My condolences.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 22, 2008)

wasnt there a 12?


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 22, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> wasnt there a 12?


 ???? u mean is there going to be a twelve??? theres a total of 13 videos, one is the trailer for his compilation of videos, and one is a episode 10 teaser..then there are 1-11 videos and looks like one or two more will be posted probably..just who knows when is the question


----------



## moon47usaco (Apr 22, 2008)

You bastard... What a cliff hanger... =]

LOL... Just kidding...

Good stuff keep em coming... =]


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> nope, you're a duplicate user and we don't allow that. sorry but i think i have to ban this account now.



well thats shitty.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> well thats shitty.


rules are rules. sorry.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> rules are rules. sorry.


no, i dont blame you.... do you ban both names? or just the new one? or does he get to pick which one goes? just wonderin what the rules are.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> no, i dont blame you.... do you ban both names? or just the new one? or does he get to pick which one goes? just wonderin what the rules are.



just the new one.

we have people all day asking to change names and we never allow it. it becomes to much work. we let one person change their name then 10 more want to. then a week later they want to change it again. it just goes on and on. it has always been against the rules of this forum.


once you pick a name it's yours to keep.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> just the new one.
> 
> we have people all day asking to change names and we never allow it. it becomes to much work. we let one person change their name then 10 more want to. then a week later they want to change it again. it just goes on and on. it has always been against the rules of this forum.
> 
> ...


that's cool........ not questioning it at all, just wondering what the rule actually was.... thats good to know. I see how it would be a huge pain in the ass.


----------



## #1accordfamily (Apr 22, 2008)

the name change deff adds to the story tho.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 22, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> the name change deff adds to the story tho.


adds to what story? what does it add?


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 22, 2008)

The story of LIFE


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 22, 2008)

wolfensan said:


> The story of LIFE


what about the game of life?


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 22, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> what about the game of life?


Life is like a box of chocolate


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 22, 2008)

the game of life....
what a stupid idea for a game...
LIFE ISNT A GAME!!! lol


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Apr 22, 2008)

damn bdw havent been on in a while and saw ur vedio thats a fucking shame i feel for ya dude


----------



## BRSkunk (Apr 22, 2008)

beefcake.

so shit about the stolen goods.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 22, 2008)

*guess they havent figured out that they can start all over with a new name huh?*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *guess they havent figured out that they can start all over with a new name huh?*


they can try.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they can try.


*

Always on watch huh fdd?peace just wanted to stimulate some minds bro!!!
*


----------



## cityscape (Apr 24, 2008)

I read in this thread somewhere that the 12 video has been posted. Does anyone have the link on hand?


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 24, 2008)

cityscape said:


> I read in this thread somewhere that the 12 video has been posted. Does anyone have the link on hand?


 These are all of them

YouTube - brwndirtwarrior's Videos


----------



## natmoon (Apr 26, 2008)

Still watching the films bdw.
I still think they are cool and very interesting to watch.
Dont sweat the negators


----------



## TG1126 (Apr 26, 2008)

dude, brown dirt, my hat is off to you bro

keep up the good work dude, we're all rooting for u...




 *LEGALIZE *


----------



## sarkaztik (Apr 28, 2008)

damn srry about the loss with field of dreams.. crazy ass episode. good luck bdw


----------



## growinman (Apr 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they can try.


...........not in AMERICA, FUCK YEAH!
Thanks fdd.......it's your kind that make us Americans soooo proud, ....to be cops.

growinman


----------



## kilik2007 (Apr 28, 2008)

growinman said:


> ...........not in AMERICA, FUCK YEAH!
> Thanks fdd.......it's your kind that make us Americans soooo proud, ....to be cops.
> 
> growinman


Ok, so if I read that correctly, you just compared fdd's role as a perfectly reasonable moderator on a marijuana growing forum to our nation's overzealous desire to catch every criminal in the entire world. I guess I see the connection...but I wouldn't consider it an intelligent one. I'm hoping, for your sake and ours, that you were kidding.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah, i just didn't get the comment at all, you did better than me kilik2007


----------



## vcrew.gambit (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm not going to complain about the slowness of the vids you put out.

The fact that you didn't throw yourself off one of those mountains is amazing. If I had gone through what you have with this grow, I'd probably just cry and drink myself to death. 

I can't believe the raid went down on harvest day. I can't even think of how hard it is to lose something like that in such a bullshitty way.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 28, 2008)

growinman said:


> ...........not in AMERICA, FUCK YEAH!
> Thanks fdd.......it's your kind that make us Americans soooo proud, ....to be cops.
> 
> growinman


 your comparing moderating a website to "law enforcement"...you have to be shitting me..what did you run out of weed and decide to blame fdd for it


----------



## MajesticWhelk (Apr 28, 2008)

This guy is so full of shit. He probably just harvested those plants and then filmed the bare budstalks to make everything dramatic.


----------



## vcrew.gambit (Apr 28, 2008)

But what about the chopper he filmed flying 80 feet off the ground?


----------



## MajesticWhelk (Apr 28, 2008)

Arranged. It is all faked. Those mountains aren't even real. It's all in a studio. And Marc Emery was an animation.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah, 'cause helicopters never fly or land anywhere. dude could have been filming next to an airport. did you see helicopter and pot in the same shot?


----------



## MajesticWhelk (Apr 28, 2008)

Damn, FDD. You must have a high shutter speed on that camera for those chopper blades to look still...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

MajesticWhelk said:


> Damn, FDD. You must have a high shutter speed on that camera for those chopper blades to look still...


i must have a really strong ticker when that guy can fly over my house every day all summer without me having a heart attack. i know he sees me.


----------



## MajesticWhelk (Apr 28, 2008)

Are you registered with the local sheriffs office?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 28, 2008)

That Picture Never Gets Old Fdd....i Love It


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

growinman said:


> ...........not in AMERICA, FUCK YEAH!
> Thanks fdd.......it's your kind that make us Americans soooo proud, ....to be cops.
> 
> growinman



what's this i found in your pocket? i'm gonna have to take this into evidence, son.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

MajesticWhelk said:


> Are you registered with the local sheriffs office?



i clock in 5 days a week. the job gets boring sometimes but for the most part it's ok.


----------



## MajesticWhelk (Apr 28, 2008)

Ahhh life in cali is sweet, isnt it? 

I'm about ready to move to Santa Cruz for the unlimited plant numbers.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i must have a really strong ticker when that guy can fly over my house every day all summer without me having a heart attack. i know he sees me.


 You should grow your plants in the pattern of fdd so when they fly by they will know not to mess..


----------



## Capita (Apr 29, 2008)

browndirt is there any way for you to send the song Matts Anderson and Dylan Murray blazing ganja from the fist viedo i would love to have it on my comp a tasty grove. i would appreciate it much


----------



## B.C.Bud4LiFe (Apr 29, 2008)

episode 12... cant... wait.... bdw youre a legend my dude.. a warrior.. dont worry about some of the idiots on this site theyre just pissed that they buy the weed you grow for 25 half eigth. Pick up your shield and keep on troopin brother.


----------



## MajesticWhelk (Apr 29, 2008)

Haha all his weed is gone now, brother.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 29, 2008)

*i cant find that tune on limewire pro,always a trojan in the file.is there another name for it or does anyone know where to download it?*









Capita said:


> browndirt is there any way for you to send the song Matts Anderson and Dylan Murray blazing ganja from the fist viedo i would love to have it on my comp a tasty grove. i would appreciate it much


----------



## Capita (Apr 29, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *i cant find that tune on limewire pro,always a trojan in the file.is there another name for it or does anyone know where to download it?*


thats the reason for me directly asking brwndirtwairrer becuse suppositly the song wont be released till all the videos are done.. but seeing dirtwarrior used it in his viedo i would think he may hopefully have a copy


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 29, 2008)

Capita said:


> thats the reason for me directly asking brwndirtwairrer becuse suppositly the song wont be released till all the videos are done.. but seeing dirtwarrior used it in his viedo i would think he may hopefully have a copy


well i usually talk to him through you tube because he checks that page asshole,not very bright are ya?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i must have a really strong ticker when that guy can fly over my house every day all summer without me having a heart attack. i know he sees me.



you're a bad dude. and you get a rep + for that!!

iloveyou


----------



## Enigma (Apr 29, 2008)

That was the shit!

Great music to go with it!



E


----------



## Capita (Apr 29, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> well i usually talk to him through you tube because he checks that page asshole,not very bright are ya?


Sorry man.. no need for the name calling i was simply just telling you why you could not find the song and when you could possibly get it.. no intention on the possible bad tone


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 29, 2008)

Capita said:


> Sorry man.. no need for the name calling i was simply just telling you why you could not find the song and when you could possibly get it.. no intention on the possible bad tone


 The hydro chemicals are getting to him


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Apr 29, 2008)

MajesticWhelk said:


> Damn, FDD. You must have a high shutter speed on that camera for those chopper blades to look still...


Those devious bastards cut their engine so they can glide over and sneak up on our poor FDD!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 29, 2008)

Skunk Baxter said:


> Those devious bastards cut their engine so they can glide over and sneak up on our poor FDD!


 
What page?!


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Apr 29, 2008)

Ummmm.... just 2 or 3 pages back, I think. Don't recall exactly, but it couldn't have been much more than that.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 29, 2008)

Skunk Baxter said:


> Ummmm.... just 2 or 3 pages back, I think. Don't recall exactly, but it couldn't have been much more than that.


 
Found it!

Nice shot FDD!



E


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2008)

this thread just fizzled out. 

one hell of a movement. 

go brown dirt.


----------



## MajesticWhelk (Apr 30, 2008)

If I was bilingual, I would call this a SHABABAPALOOZA.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2008)

Capita said:


> Sorry man.. no need for the name calling i was simply just telling you why you could not find the song and when you could possibly get it.. no intention on the possible bad tone


*
was having a bad day,sorry about the uncalled for shit.ill talk to bdw see if hell send me the tune,or better yet ill dub it.peace 
*


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 30, 2008)

i less than 3 bdw


----------



## daddychrisg (Apr 30, 2008)

what can I say...the best video I have watched in a long time, long live the BDW in all of us...


----------



## Capita (Apr 30, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *
> was having a bad day,sorry about the uncalled for shit.ill talk to bdw see if hell send me the tune,or better yet ill dub it.peace
> *


ya definitely keep me posted if you get in touch.. he doesnt seem to be on the board much now and his pm box is full hopefully you will have better luck


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 30, 2008)

damn, just watched episode 11, damn, damn damn, shity fucking cunt queff. Bloddy penis fucking cock slut. I almost shedded a tear man. Good luck next time BDW!!


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 30, 2008)

Capita said:


> ya definitely keep me posted if you get in touch.. he doesnt seem to be on the board much now and his pm box is full hopefully you will have better luck


youtube and myspace are how you contact him.he does not post anymore


----------



## Capita (Apr 30, 2008)

Why did he stop posting? did that video make him a little to hot with the police i would think posting a large grow opp on the net woudent possibly attract some unwanted attention.


----------



## Tbag (May 1, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *
> was having a bad day,sorry about the uncalled for shit.ill talk to bdw see if hell send me the tune,or better yet ill dub it.peace
> *


Cant get it, just have to wait till the DVD comes out, visit dylanmurray.net and listen to all his music! He's awsome, i'm waiting on the album being sent out  (no, i wont get blazin ganja with the album)


----------



## fdd2blk (May 1, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> Hes having some finance problems,peace


it doesn't cost anything to post. 
he's logged on to youtube as i type this.
it's pretty obvious dudes butt hurts 'cause i banned his second user name.


----------



## HiddenHammer (May 1, 2008)

hey fdd is this yur page? do you get paid to work it ? if so how can i ? 



(still would wanna work for ya, if ya didnt pay)
HH


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it doesn't cost anything to post.
> he's logged on to youtube as i type this.
> it's pretty obvious dudes butt hurts 'cause i banned his second user name.


 
Tisk tisk.

Should've read the rules.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it doesn't cost anything to post.
> he's logged on to youtube as i type this.
> it's pretty obvious dudes butt hurts 'cause i banned his second user name.


who bdw's second name?because ive never started a second one!!!!!


----------



## ORECAL (May 1, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> who bdw's second name?because ive never started a second one!!!!!


themanbehindthemask was his second name


----------



## fdd2blk (May 1, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> who bdw's second name?because ive never started a second one!!!!!


he started "themanbehindthemask" after he took his mask off. i guess he figured this was his personal playground to do as he pleased. 


what happened to the big score? dude talked hella shit about me and my "few" plants in my yard. funny, my rents paid and i'm going shopping in a few hours. guess he's embarrassed to post now. 

hey bdw, you should really move to cali. i could help you.


----------



## HiddenHammer (May 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> hey bdw, you should really move to cali. i could help you.



hey my gurl says what do you pay 4 rent out there ? her company's headquarters are in cali and we've been pondering upon it.


HH


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2008)

HiddenHammer said:


> hey my gurl says what do you pay 4 rent out there ? her company's headquarters are in cali and we've been pondering upon it.
> 
> 
> HH


I've also been wondering the realestate value out there.. I want to buy when it is low.. but also not too close to the city.. I'd like to have a little land to work with outside.

Also, do you know much about the monthly electricity and water charges?

Where I am it is next to nothing. $0.08 per Kilowatt hour.. don't remember the water though.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 1, 2008)

if it were as expensive to live here as everyone makes it out to be then why are there so many of us here? we all make it. your rent may be more but so will your income. it all works out.


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> if it were as expensive to live here as everyone makes it out to be then why are there so many of us here? we all make it. your rent may be more but so will your income. it all works out.


I'm not looking to rent.. I'm looking to buy.

Maybe I'll buy-out a 'hood' and sell it piece-by-piece to some RIU'ers?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 1, 2008)

Enigma said:


> I'm not looking to rent.. I'm looking to buy.
> 
> Maybe I'll buy-out a 'hood' and sell it piece-by-piece to some RIU'ers?



now would be the time. the market is crashing. homes up for auction everywhere. it's been on the news everyday for two weeks now.


----------



## HiddenHammer (May 1, 2008)

Enigma said:


> I'm not looking to rent.. I'm looking to buy.
> 
> Maybe I'll buy-out a 'hood' and sell it piece-by-piece to some RIU'ers?


well i wanna rent, you buy , so if you do i'll be your first. buy out a piece let me rent it , but you gotta let me grow 



HH


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now would be the time. the market is crashing. homes up for auction everywhere. it's been on the news everyday for two weeks now.


It will be a few years.. I'm planning on it. Working realestate as we speak.



HiddenHammer said:


> well i wanna rent, you buy , so if you do i'll be your first. buy out a piece let me rent it , but you gotta let me grow
> 
> 
> 
> HH


No way. Me let someone grow grass, that's unheard of!

lol

Of course, only if you let me breed some plants. Every home to have different buds...



E


----------



## Zekedogg (May 13, 2008)

EPISODE 14 IS UP


----------



## scubasteve2560 (May 13, 2008)

either im not seein it or its not up... post the link


----------



## Drrift&Smoke (May 13, 2008)

how much is real eastate in the north east i wanna bury a semi trailer 40 foot down and grow very very stealthy


----------



## granitestate (May 13, 2008)

yeah i was just at youtube and didnt see ep. 14...elaborate


----------



## Zekedogg (May 13, 2008)

SYKE


----------



## #1accordfamily (May 14, 2008)

it dies and comes back


----------



## cronman (May 14, 2008)

some one post the link


----------



## ORECAL (May 14, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> SYKE


HERE IS YOUR LINK...... he was kidding......


----------



## shamegame (May 14, 2008)

Episode 12 is up on youtube!!! OMG he pulled it off!


----------



## markj (May 14, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Episode 12 is up on youtube!!! OMG he pulled it off!


NO, it's not!!!!


----------



## intensive (May 14, 2008)

so is he MIA?


----------



## ORECAL (May 14, 2008)

intensive said:


> so is he MIA?


last I heard he had financial issues concerning the movie.......


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2008)

YouTube - The Usual Suspects


----------



## 420inmyapt (May 14, 2008)

You are a true inspiration man, I am in otter awe watching your videos. You show the true live and let live ways which i hope one day we will all abide by.


----------



## t0k3s (May 14, 2008)

intensive said:


> so is he MIA?


Maybe from RIU but he still logs into youtube.


----------



## t0k3s (May 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - The Usual Suspects


FDD Your redfoot from California, arn't you


----------



## mstrymxer (May 15, 2008)

where is he??? new episode?


----------



## Manny Ramirez (May 16, 2008)

mstrymxer said:


> where is he??? new episode?


 
NO............


----------



## RandomJesus (May 16, 2008)

Dedication,Devotion.
Turning all the night time into the day.


----------



## bluetick (May 17, 2008)

I just found these videos a few days back. I watched all 11 of them then read @100 of the posts that were made. This video reminds me of a movie from the 80's called 'Pot Shots' that was made in a Northern Californian garden, in their back yard. The base of one of the plants busted out of a Folgers coffee can! It was unbelievable the amount of bud that came from that one plant in weight. They woke up each day and fed the sucker leaves to the chickens that were close by . This documentary is different here in a way though because it is more aimed at bucking the system and I can't get enough of this. It's truely inspiring. I'm certainly appreciating what this guy is standing for. It doesn't matter if anybody believes this story and video or not really because it's not so much whether you believe it or not but the message that is trying to be told here. THAT is what it's all about. Screw the Govt in America that wastes @ 4 Billion of our tax dollars on fighting the war on marijuana alone! Thanks for all of your hard work to get the videos and messages out. It's appreciated by most of us.


----------



## longlivemtb (May 17, 2008)

Hey bluetick, do you have any links to that movie pot shots. Sounds cool, but i looked online and couldn't find anything.


----------



## Puna Bud (May 17, 2008)

I think what the BDW did is awesome! Do some of you actually think this was staged? I've been right where he was at too. On one side you have collecting agencies calling you. On the other side you have potiential customers constantly calling you asking when things will be ready. The BDW was smart. He spread his patches out. Which was smart on his behalf. As you saw he lost more than 50% of his patches! This is the price of war gang, and don't think growing inside means your safe either. Especially if your growing inside mom & dad's house! Electric company turns your ass in to the DEA for an incredible surge(increase) in electrical use at your house. The the DEA flys over your neighborhood taking infrared images/Thermal Imaging of the pad. If busted you're gonna lose your house, and if that house belongs to your folks you are gonna have a lot of explaining to do...during pre-trial!

That's why my hat's off to the BDW. That is a lot of blood,sweat, and yes tears to grow outdoor patches. Dude is a beast too, which made it look a lot easier than you can imagine. Packing in all those bags of soil/fert.,and his water system too. Seeing his video makes me feel like I'm not alone anymore too!
Personally, I can't wait to see what happens next with 'Road block' in next episode...that's if there is another episode?


----------



## LoVeSeNsI (May 17, 2008)

Watched all 11 now, amazing.... better than most films I've seen!

Really felt for him though, when field 'o dreams was trashed  And I was crapping myself watching that chopper go round & round!

Brilliant series!!


----------



## campzoe (May 17, 2008)

dont you live in canada?? i thought it was leg thir to gow and smoke???


----------



## bluetick (May 17, 2008)

No sorry I do not. I once had the movie on VHS that I rented from a local video store. I kept the video a month past due until I finally returned it. A week later the video store I rented it from burned down. I didn't think much of it at the time to be honest, but should have at least copied it. The company that produced it has since gone out of business, but you can find the company name in one of those books that the video stores have that shows all movies ever made. Good luck finding it. I had no success either but if you do find it, please let me know too.


----------



## johnnyblazin (May 17, 2008)

this guys a brute, keep the vidz comin please!!! hopfuly northern Ontario gets a warm summer ,keeps my yeild high


----------



## t0k3s (May 17, 2008)

johnnyblazin said:


> this guys a brute, keep the vidz comin please!!! hopfuly northern Ontario gets a warm summer ,keeps my yeild high


hes a brute alright.we need a new video though to freshen things up.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 17, 2008)

wow, all these people signed up just to praise the brown one. all in one day as well. seems odd.


----------



## HazyEyes (May 17, 2008)

WoW this thread is this going lol y


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wow, all these people signed up just to praise the brown one. all in one day as well. seems odd.


*what was the longest thread,fdd youve been here awhile????*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 17, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *what was the longest thread,fdd youve been here awhile????*


i'm not really one to keep score. sounds like a pissing contest to me.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm not really one to keep score. sounds like a pissing contest to me.




*I didnt sign up for one.yet!*


----------



## Skunk Baxter (May 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wow, all these people signed up just to praise the brown one. all in one day as well. seems odd.


Just another one of those spontaneous "incredible outpourings of support", no doubt.


----------



## longlivemtb (May 17, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> WoW this thread is this going lol y



Ha, his thread has already gone.


----------



## t0k3s (May 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm not really one to keep score. sounds like a pissing contest to me.


I don't count neither but the thread linked below is pretty big.I only post in it cause i like music, and always have a song title

https://www.rollitup.org/music/50900-song-title-game-346.html


----------



## tckfui (May 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm not really one to keep score. sounds like a pissing contest to me.


I dont get what your getting at... I love piss contests, you must just suck at pissing... what is a piss contest anyway? whoever can pee thje farthest?


----------



## t0k3s (May 17, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I dont get what your getting at... I love piss contests, you must just suck at pissing... what is a piss contest anyway? whoever can pee thje farthest?


do elaborate??you like pissing contest's,but you don't know what they are...now im confused


----------



## koncyse (May 17, 2008)

watched all 11 and i have many comments... all of them have been said already... loving the soundtrack especially... john prine in the last right??? GREAT CHOICE!!!! excellent film skills... if debtwiler doesnt get paid from the crop, at least there are the royalties huh!!!

consider me subscribed to the thread and the youtube and i'm looking forward to every release..


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 18, 2008)

koncyse said:


> watched all 11 and i have many comments... all of them have been said already... loving the soundtrack especially... john prine in the last right??? GREAT CHOICE!!!! excellent film skills... if debtwiler doesnt get paid from the crop, at least there are the royalties huh!!!
> 
> consider me subscribed to the thread and the youtube and i'm looking forward to every release..


Yeah john prine was an awesome choice!!!!


----------



## jordann9e (May 18, 2008)

I loved this movie...


----------



## browndirtwarrior (May 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wow, all these people signed up just to praise the brown one. all in one day as well. seems odd.


...run with the pack or piss with the puppies. In your case, I think I have my son's old potty seat.


----------



## jordann9e (May 18, 2008)

my e-mail's been sent


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 18, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> ...run with the pack or piss with the puppies. In your case, I think I have my son's old potty seat.


*Something told me he would show up lol!!!!!Burn*


----------



## intensive (May 18, 2008)

man, glad to see your back, you canadians are badass!!!!

ill be one of the first to buy your dvd if you put it on a dvd

overgrow'n


----------



## t0k3s (May 18, 2008)

intensive said:


> man, glad to see your back, you canadians are badass!!!!
> 
> ill be one of the first to buy your dvd if you put it on a dvd
> 
> overgrow'n


I thought thats what he was just saying


----------



## InvaderMark (May 19, 2008)

whyd someone delete his major announcement?? 

and jordann... that avatar is gross. ew.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2008)

InvaderMark said:


> whyd someone delete his major announcement??
> 
> and jordann... that avatar is gross. ew.



dude spammed us with a personal email on where to send all the money. 
that is against site rules.
this whole thread is one giant self-promotion. it is spam and should be deleted. the only reason BDW is here is to get you all as customers. have fun.


----------



## dankdalia (May 19, 2008)

^^^^gun jumper


that's awesome.


----------



## LoVeSeNsI (May 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> dude spammed us with a personal email on where to send all the money.
> that is against site rules.
> this whole thread is one giant self-promotion. it is spam and should be deleted. the only reason BDW is here is to get you all as customers. have fun.


Not really a bad thing though is it? A lot of interest has been shown in his product already before it even exists. Maybe you could crack a deal with him for a percentage if you advertise on the site?

Plus, you get nice new members relayed to this site (like me) through huge threads like this 

Advertising or not, it was still very entertaining to watch


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2008)

LoVeSeNsI said:


> Not really a bad thing though is it? A lot of interest has been shown in his product already before it even exists. Maybe you could crack a deal with him for a percentage if you advertise on the site?
> 
> Plus, you get nice new members relayed to this site (like me) through huge threads like this
> 
> Advertising or not, it was still very entertaining to watch


it's not for me to decide. rollitup owns this site. spamming is against the rules. to come here and self promote your own product for sale, without prior approval, is considered spam. BDW can simply send a pm to rollitup and discuss this with him. he choses to with hold his info until you pay for it, why should he get free advertising? 

his videos are on youtube. he has no interest here other than this thread. he posts nowhere else other than here. he came here for the simple fact that he needed advertising. what better way then to come to one of the biggest grow forums and push your product? he is seeking profit from this site to pay his debts. i'm pretty sure that's NOT allowed.


----------



## ORECAL (May 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's not for me to decide. rollitup owns this site. spamming is against the rules. to come here and self promote your own product for sale, without prior approval, is considered spam. BDW can simply send a pm to rollitup and discuss this with him. he choses to with hold his info until you pay for it, why should he get free advertising?
> 
> his videos are on youtube. he has no interest here other than this thread. he posts nowhere else other than here. he came here for the simple fact that he needed advertising. what better way then to come to one of the biggest grow forums and push your product? he is seeking profit from this site to pay his debts. i'm pretty sure that's NOT allowed.


that's a good explanation FDD............


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2008)

it's been sent to staff for further review.


----------



## ORECAL (May 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's been sent to staff for further review.


what was sent to staff? the possibility of actual paid for advertising?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> what was sent to staff? the possibility of actual paid for advertising?


a brief explanation of the spamming and if it is acceptable or not. if i was wrong and it is ok to ask for money then i will "undelete" the post.


----------



## joebuck (May 19, 2008)

Maybe there should be a section for "shameless self promotion" where people can post stuff they might make $$$ off of. I liked BDW's youtube videos, but as far as paying for anything from him, I think he's got PLENTY of potential for making $$$ from his crop - I certainly don't see the need to send donations!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2008)

joebuck said:


> Maybe there should be a section for "shameless self promotion" where people can post stuff they might make $$$ off of. I liked BDW's youtube videos, but as far as paying for anything from him, I think he's got PLENTY of potential for making $$$ from his crop - I certainly don't see the need to send donations!


well he did ask. even used the promise of a famously named special appearance to suck everyone in. 

money from his crop? you haven't watched the videos have you?


----------



## ORECAL (May 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> a brief explanation of the spamming and if it is acceptable or not. if i was wrong and it is ok to ask for money then i will "undelete" the post.


oh nice, is that going to be available for everyone to see? that would be helpful to anyone thinking about doing something like this.


----------



## ORECAL (May 19, 2008)

I can't believe he was asking for donations................ he'll make plenty off the DVD, he doesn't need donations.


----------



## joebuck (May 19, 2008)

I watched lots of them, but we live out in a rural place with a slow microwave internet connection, so loading videos is like back in the day of 56k, so I guess I didn't see the end...I'll assume that there was a terrible ending. 

I'm sure the RIU staff will make a logical decision either way.


----------



## kilik2007 (May 19, 2008)

joebuck said:


> Maybe there should be a section for "shameless self promotion" where people can post stuff they might make $$$ off of. I liked BDW's youtube videos, but as far as paying for anything from him, I think he's got PLENTY of potential for making $$$ from his crop - I certainly don't see the need to send donations!


While I will make no attempt to deny that this thread is shameless self promotion, I would appreciate it if both you and FDD would be more careful with your words. He CERTAINLY didn't ask for donations for his own profit; he mentioned "building a war chest" in the name of legalization. He gave an email address for those of us interested in joining his cause. He never asked for anyone to send him money (yet).

I'm not saying FDD is wrong to call this spam, I just think it's ridiculous to spread a rumor that he was asking for personal donations. That's some bullshit, right there. There's already been enough drama in this thread in the past...


----------



## ORECAL (May 19, 2008)

kilik2007 said:


> While I will make no attempt to deny that this thread is shameless self promotion, I would appreciate it if both you and FDD would be more careful with your words. He CERTAINLY didn't ask for donations for his own profit; he mentioned "building a war chest" in the name of legalization. He gave an email address for those of us interested in joining his cause. He never asked for anyone to send him money (yet).
> 
> I'm not saying FDD is wrong to call this spam, I just think it's ridiculous to spread a rumor that he was asking for personal donations. That's some bullshit, right there. There's already been enough drama in this thread in the past...


thank you for straightening that out......... since I didn't see what BDW actually posted.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2008)

kilik2007 said:


> While I will make no attempt to deny that this thread is shameless self promotion, I would appreciate it if both you and FDD would be more careful with your words. He CERTAINLY didn't ask for donations for his own profit; he mentioned "building a war chest" in the name of legalization. He gave an email address for those of us interested in joining his cause. He never asked for anyone to send him money (yet).
> 
> I'm not saying FDD is wrong to call this spam, I just think it's ridiculous to spread a rumor that he was asking for personal donations. That's some bullshit, right there. There's already been enough drama in this thread in the past...


ok ........


"Advanced copies of my DVD in beautiful broadcast quality are also being made avaible -- so I can raise money for a film print to get this in the festivals." BDW - 2008

to me this appears as "asking for money". like i said if i am wrong i will correct it.


----------



## kilik2007 (May 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> ok ........
> 
> 
> "Advanced copies of my DVD in beautiful broadcast quality are also being made avaible -- so I can raise money for a film print to get this in the festivals." BDW - 2008
> ...


Selling a product is not a donation. A donation is giving money with no expectation of a physical object or service in return. We always knew he was planning to sell the DVD... why are people surprised by this?

Wasn't he just saying he wants to sell a few advanced copies to get some cash flow so he can get it into the festivals? That seems like a rather common thing to try to do... and it certainly doesn't seem wrong or corrupt to me in any way. Yes, he used the words "raise money," but I certainly didn't interpret that as wanting people to send him donations. I also fully admit I could be wrong- it's a matter of interpretation, as always.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 19, 2008)

*If you look back at the 1st pages of the thread you will see that fdd liked the thread and even told him to come bye and burn.after that it went to shit somewhere.so many deleted posts and controversial shit happened.one night a bunch of shit happened and garden knowm deleted a whole page wich was cool,it had way too much information.
what i dont get is way before today fdd has slammed browndirt repeatedly.I thought there were rules about that.maybe the only apply to me and you,the non staff members.If there were a public affairs officer i would ask him to appoint another staff member to overlook this thread.No offense fdd but you have a prejudicial viewpoint unless its a bad one then youre all for it.I suggest you read this one quick because it may get deleted too.Hell i may get banned but this is my take on it peace!!!!!!
*


----------



## ORECAL (May 19, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *If you look back at the 1st pages of the thread you will see that fdd liked the thread and even told him to come bye and burn.after that it went to shit somewhere.so many deleted posts and controversial shit happened.one night a bunch of shit happened and garden knowm deleted a whole page wich was cool,it had way too much information.
> what i dont get is way before today fdd has slammed browndirt repeatedly.I thought there were rules about that.maybe the only apply to me and you,the non staff members.If there were a public affairs officer i would ask him to appoint another staff member to overlook this thread.No offense fdd but you have a prejudicial viewpoint unless its a bad one then youre all for it.I suggest you read this one quick because it may get deleted too.Hell i may get banned but this is my take on it peace!!!!!!
> *


he wouldn't ban you for this, i think FDD is fair......... and this isn't even really attacking him.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 19, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> he wouldn't ban you for this, i think FDD is fair......... and this isn't even really attacking him.




*thanx orecal,just in case at least i know you saw the post.*


----------



## ORECAL (May 19, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *thanx orecal,just in case at least i know you saw the post.*


and I'm happy i did....i saw all the other shit that god deleted a while ago too, a post of mine was deleted during that... but not the recent events.....


----------



## 420inmyapt (May 19, 2008)

LoL wow crazy.... I'm not buying shit... I saw the whole thing on you tube for free


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *If you look back at the 1st pages of the thread you will see that fdd liked the thread and even told him to come bye and burn.after that it went to shit somewhere.so many deleted posts and controversial shit happened.one night a bunch of shit happened and garden knowm deleted a whole page wich was cool,it had way too much information.
> what i dont get is way before today fdd has slammed browndirt repeatedly.I thought there were rules about that.maybe the only apply to me and you,the non staff members.If there were a public affairs officer i would ask him to appoint another staff member to overlook this thread.No offense fdd but you have a prejudicial viewpoint unless its a bad one then youre all for it.I suggest you read this one quick because it may get deleted too.Hell i may get banned but this is my take on it peace!!!!!!
> *


dude belittled me way back in the beginning. he has always come across as better than everyone here. the first post he posted when he came back was an insult directed towards me. his second post was spam. i already stated THIS HAS BEEN SENT TO STAFF FOR REVIEW. keep up on that witch hunt though. i'm sure you'll find plenty of followers. 


it doesn't matter if it's "donations" or "paid products". it's money exchanging hands between members using this site as a go between.


----------



## 420inmyapt (May 19, 2008)

can i just say, its Monday people relax and smoke a few of these


----------



## ORECAL (May 19, 2008)

420inmyapt said:


> can i just say, its Monday people relax and smoke a few of these




hahahahahaha.............i hear ya...... people get so worked up.......


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 19, 2008)

*I hear ya fdd.i never saw those posts.theres been so much confusion.
Im just a nuetral party who is giving my take on what i saw.As for what i didnt i dont know.No witch hunt.just seems like the dude has been out ranked and out numbered.The name change was a mistake,but we all make em.And anyone really interested can find him through you tube.
Im not against ya man guess im just against bullying.once again im not saying that you have been its just my view on what i have seen.PEACE
*


----------



## kilik2007 (May 19, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> hahahahahaha.............i hear ya...... people get so worked up.......


What's the harm in a healthy debate? It's not like any of us are losing sleep over this. I don't log off this forum all pissed off or anything lol. If I did, then yea, I'd fully agree with you.

And as a matter of fact, it bugs me when people just break out the classic "heeey man...chill out and smoke a J..." as if every argument/debate is evil. I've seen it in WAY too many threads around here. That mentality certainly doesn't help the stoner image. And as far as I can tell, the stoner image does need to be altered before we have a chance in hell of getting this stuff legalized.

I guess, though, I'm just too uptight and I need to go smoke a J.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2008)

now did i insult him or just state an opinion? there may be a touch of sarcasm but i don't see the personal attack. and i think my comment was more directed at the posts from several people that popped up outta nowhere, not at BDW. i think we can all agree his post was meant as a direct insult. or maybe i'm just on a power trip again. 







Quote:
Originally Posted by *fdd2blk*  
_wow, all these people signed up just to praise the brown one. all in one day as well. seems odd.
_ 


browndirtwarrior said:


> ...run with the pack or piss with the puppies. In your case, I think I have my son's old potty seat.


----------



## ORECAL (May 19, 2008)

kilik2007 said:


> What's the harm in a healthy debate? It's not like any of us are losing sleep over this. I don't log off this forum all pissed off or anything lol. If I did, then yea, I'd fully agree with you.
> 
> And as a matter of fact, it bugs me when people just break out the classic "heeey man...chill out and smoke a J..." as if every argument/debate is evil. I've seen it in WAY too many threads around here. That mentality certainly doesn't help the stoner image. And as far as I can tell, the stoner image does need to be altered before we have a chance in hell of getting this stuff legalized.
> 
> I guess, though, I'm just too uptight and I need to go smoke a J.


there is nothing wrong in healthy debate.... sometimes though, on forums, people mis-interpret the context or the tone of "voice" that is being used, which escalates rather quickly. thats all. I like to defuse it before it gets there.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 19, 2008)

*Im not into the cutting and pasting thing in this post because so many are no longer there.If they all were there this thread would probobobly be 350 pgs.Think im bowing out man.they say its easier to sling shit than to dodge it.Really dont want to be a part of anyone being slammed.or a discussion that is missing alot of facts.I do like the thread though,so ill be here as long as its rolling.I think it may have fizzled out if you two hadnt started slamming.But since im not part of that ill sit back blaze a bowl and see what happens next.Peace fdd*


----------



## ThunderLips (May 19, 2008)

god damn, i read alot so far.... just came across the videos, as well as watched them all and read 70% of this thread. 

He is a very talented writer and as a fellow film maker, artist and smoker I compliment him on his work.
As far as him breaking the rules on this site.... I know nothing of the matter, but whatever money he makes from his DVDs, or writings he deserves.... He stated that his farming was rewarded by the fruits of his labor in which he sold for cash.... Same goes for film, you work very hard on somthing, sometimes more than its worth, and you are rewarded with the fruits of your labor... sometimes this is cash most of the time its fans or a small following which it looks like he has started. 

This site has been used to promote his videos, in which stays on the very subject most of are talking about anyway, whether or not hes sells the movie is his choice. From what I read about him being banned or the post being deleted, is that he just announced the film was going up for sale, not on this website, just for sale. 

Doesnt this website promote the sale of Nirvana seeds and ONLY Nirvana seeds? Rather than giving a full list of actual seed banks with customer driven reviews, Nirvana remains to be the #1 preferred seed bank of this site using the popularity of this site to boost sales for the company... How would you guys feel if I said this whole site was created to make the users buy your seeds?
now please do not mistake this post as flame, it is simply my point of view onthe matter at hand, and my low post count can prove my lack of knowledge about this website.

I just dont see anything wrong with the announcement.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2008)

ThunderLips said:


> god damn, i read alot so far.... just came across the videos, as well as watched them all and read 70% of this thread.
> 
> He is a very talented writer and as a fellow film maker, artists and smoker I compliment him on his work.
> As far as him breaking the rules on this site.... I know nothing of the matter, but whatever money he makes from his DVDs, or writings he deserves.... He stated that his farming was rewarded by the fruits of his labor in which he sold for cash.... Same goes for film, you work very hard on somthing, sometimes more than its worth, and you are rewarded with the fruits of your labor... sometimes this is cash most of the time its fans or a small following which it looks like he has started.
> ...


nirvana pays to advertise here. it helps keep the site running. threads like these use A LOT of server space, intentionally ("the biggest thread in rollitup history." - bdw 2007) A LOT. that shit ain't free. 


i'm done. i have a biased opinion due to previous conflicts. peace all.


----------



## ThunderLips (May 19, 2008)

Oh trust me I understand... I own 3 websites which will remain unnamed, and deal with server costs all the time. I understand selling ad space on your site, this is how I profit.... but what left me with the idea that its a self promoted bank is that its the only ad space sold and preferred. With the kind of hits this site gets, there is plenty more places to sell... I hope its safe to assume that Nirvana pays you an assload or in fact owns the site.

I dunno I think my opinions come from what I have read, and what I haven't read since it seems like there is soo much missing information. 
I think Ill have a seat, keep my mouth shut and read. I can continue on about hypocrisy in this thread, but this will just show how bored I really am right now.


----------



## t0k3s (May 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> nirvana pays to advertise here. it helps keep the site running. threads like these use A LOT of server space, intentionally ("the biggest thread in rollitup history." - bdw 2007) A LOT. that shit ain't free.
> 
> 
> i'm done. i have a biased opinion due to previous conflicts. peace all.


I totally agree,but i'm sure you can agree that there are threads far worse than this.There are about 15-20 new threads created a day per growing section and the question has already been asked,told,answered about 1000 times.I find that annoying..even though i still answer their question how hard is it to do a little research or look in the growfaq like the rules ask,or the fact that half the site is full of minors??does nobody follow those rules anymore and its okay???and does that not use bandwith??? or is just me??? Until real issues like that are addressed i could care less how much space this thread takes up.Thats like saying AsianKaties thread was useful??? not that i dislike her or anything but her thread was full of young kids/old weirdos hitting on her for a hundred pages long then all of the sudden she was just gone....If you can honestly say this thread is just as bad as those issues then address them all instead nitpicking this one thread because of your dislike to BDW.Thats my biased opinion on it.


----------



## ThunderLips (May 19, 2008)

funny you mention the minors on this site.... You can tell them apart very easily, one would be the "HELP MY PLANT IS IN TROUBLE" threads, as well as the utter stupidity of the posts, questions and comments left. The minors are in fact the ones who flame people who are asking genuine questions, and telling them to quit and they shouldnt be growing.
I would have to agree with pepe le pew or tok3s I do answer these same Qs everyday and also agree that those should be #1 priority for moderation over this obviously popular thread.... Whether or not BDW used this thread for personal promotion, it doesnt matter since his following extends further than this website can reach.


----------



## t0k3s (May 19, 2008)

ThunderLips said:


> funny you mention the minors on this site.... You can tell them apart very easily, one would be the "HELP MY PLANT IS IN TROUBLE" threads, as well as the utter stupidity of the posts, questions and comments left. The minors are in fact the ones who flame people who are asking genuine questions, and telling them to quit and they shouldnt be growing.
> I would have to agree with pepe le pew or tok3s I do answer these same Qs everyday and also agree that those should be #1 priority for moderation over this obviously popular thread.... Whether or not BDW used this thread for personal promotion, it doesnt matter since his following extends further than this website can reach.


 pepe le pew is fine And thats exactly my point. if this thread really is and issue then i think we should fix all issues along with it,This thread my not be to useful for growing,but the videos that BDW posts are helpful to growing.I have yet to see anyone here who has more connections to cannabis world then BDW.He knows mark emery the "prince of pot" and probably the biggest seed seller know to man. Hes going to try and interview *Thomas "Tommy" B. Kin Chong *One of the best weed stars of our time..And people are telling me this is waste of thread space??? Maybe the skunks just fuking with me.


----------



## koncyse (May 19, 2008)

smoke bud legally.... thats at the bottom of the post right above mine.. so there is another sponsor...

also gardenknowm has "advertised" his stuff on here.. and alot of you will say "he's staff so i guess that makes him better than us"

no... he HELPS anytime someone posts in his threads and he often pops in other threads to offer his knowledge when he can.... and has never belittled anyone (to the best of my knowledge) especially another staff member....

I haven't read this whole thread, but the last few pages have been interesting...i for one would rather just watch it for free on youtube... i could give a fat fuck less about some "behind the scenes" or some shit...


----------



## bluetick (May 19, 2008)

Well it's just like getting a loan I guess in a way. If you want to borrow money from a Bank or Broker since it is their game, it's also their rules. Maybe he didn't know the rules, maybe he did. Theres no denying the guy is talented, and did provide us with many great readings as well as the great videos. As for this site, I love it. Even though I only found it a couple of weeks ago or so. I'm not sure if any advertising will be permitted for BDW or not, but we've all enjoyed his efforts to this point and I think I speak for most of us. As I said before..Rollitups site, Rollitups rules, but can't blame the guy from trying. I'm donating but thats my preference. Anybody who wants should also know that this isn't the only place to get in touch with BDW. There is also messaging tools from other places like YouTube and MySpace. Hope I'm not banned too for that, but I personally have a lot of appreciation for BDW, as well as this site.


----------



## t0k3s (May 20, 2008)

lol i love RIU.People coming in on the last few pages,people talking about subjects that make little or no sense at all,spelling that makes 5 year olds look smart,squabbles between each other,we got dirty zekedogs and comedic garden knowms,people who grow forests of weed in their backyard,ripped dirt warriors breaking shovels like twigs,hundreds of the same questions asked repeatedly hundreds of times, threads with lonely stoners hitting on some chick that may not even be a chick,people getting offended over statements like"your plant looks over watered" then they reply with some thing like "Fuk you" "or suka ma dik"They even spell that way As you can see we are one of a kind,and i mean one of a kind


----------



## LoVeSeNsI (May 20, 2008)

420inmyapt said:


> can i just say, its Monday people relax and smoke a few of these



I agree...


----------



## longlivemtb (May 20, 2008)

...It's Tuesday


----------



## 420inmyapt (May 20, 2008)

it was Monday when i posted that though


----------



## Drrift&Smoke (May 20, 2008)

lol ive only read about 80% of this thread and ROTFLMMFAOAD! ppl started some stupid shit did some stupid shit and argued over stupid shit which i thought was pretty damn funny oh and i did like the episodes
but i just wish i wouldve been here to read all the way threw it to see all of what got deleted because that sounded like the stupidiest shit ever(personal info and such) but hey to each his own


----------



## t0k3s (May 20, 2008)

420inmyapt said:


> it was Monday when i posted that though


or was it


----------



## t0k3s (May 20, 2008)

Drrift&Smoke said:


> lol ive only read about 80% of this thread and ROTFLMMFAOAD! ppl started some stupid shit did some stupid shit and argued over stupid shit which i thought was pretty damn funny oh and i did like the episodes
> but i just wish i wouldve been here to read all the way threw it to see all of what got deleted because that sounded like the stupidiest shit ever(personal info and such) but hey to each his own [/quote/] I hate to say it but, miss spelling *stupidest* is probably not to good on your part fuk it lets blaze some skunk


----------



## 420inmyapt (May 20, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> or was it


..... :S i think it was at least....


----------



## t0k3s (May 20, 2008)

420inmyapt said:


> ..... :S i think it was at least....


maybe a bowl can refresh the memory


----------



## 420inmyapt (May 20, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> maybe a bowl can refresh the memory


well thats what got us into this problem in the first place........ oh well it cant hurt right....   ..... yea much better.....

.
....
...

wait what were we talking about? oh yea, your gonna want to get more light in there and get those CFL's closer....wait...... wait a minute.....

thats not it, thats my template for the newbie section.... god i am lost now....  well...... 
.
.
.... yea it was Monday now that i think about it.....


----------



## t0k3s (May 20, 2008)

420inmyapt said:


> well thats what got us into this problem in the first place........ oh well it cant hurt right....   ..... yea much better.....
> 
> .
> ....
> ...


lol i have no idea what you just said right now.i thought today was monday?or was that tomorrow. cfl's...did you sneak into my closet watch out for the sketchy skeletons.


----------



## D port Growth (May 20, 2008)

So who is still down for the brown (dirt that is)


----------



## #1accordfamily (May 20, 2008)

i just wana watch the movie. everyone sounds like fast and the furious haters. all ways talkin shit even after they watched the movie and why did they watch it in the first place cuz it had a common interest. its just entertainment.


----------



## skotm (May 20, 2008)

I watched all of these thay are simply amazing.


----------



## t0k3s (May 20, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> i just wana watch the movie. everyone sounds like fast and the furious haters. all ways talkin shit even after they watched the movie and why did they watch it in the first place cuz it had a common interest. its just entertainment.


what are "fast and the furious haters"


----------



## Hong Chong (May 21, 2008)

Ive been waitin forever for the next episode, when is it comin? I need to see what happens at the checkstop, im dyin over here!


----------



## dertmagert (May 23, 2008)

<< fast and furious hater... nigga take your Accord back to the dealership. get a mans ride.. BIG BODIES BITCCCCCCCCCCCCCCH!


----------



## dertmagert (May 23, 2008)

fast and the furious muhfuckas = spiked hair prep style whiteboys that are soft as fuck..


----------



## dertmagert (May 23, 2008)

::makes accord sound:: REEEEN REEN!


----------



## t0k3s (May 23, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> fast and the furious muhfuckas = spiked hair prep style whiteboys that are soft as fuck..


lol i guess... If people really think that street racing is what they depict it to be in fast and the furious...then they have some learning to do.You obviously have some learning to do to also, because more then just "whiteboys" ride around in accords with there little blower exhausts and body kits.


----------



## ThunderLips (May 23, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> lol i guess... If people really think that street racing is what they depict it to be in fast and the furious...then they have some learning to do.You obviously have some learning to do to also, because more then just "whiteboys" ride around in accords with there little blower exhausts and body kits.


depends where you live, Im sure oklahoma is full of white kids with spikes driving their mom's old accord.


----------



## t0k3s (May 23, 2008)

ThunderLips said:


> depends where you live, Im sure oklahoma is full of white kids with spikes driving their mom's old accord.


you got a point But in southern cali i can guarantee its a mix breed


----------



## jackinthebox (May 23, 2008)

keep it up browndirt, and thanks for the videos we all appreciate it.


----------



## #1accordfamily (May 26, 2008)

whoa hang on now. my accord will mostlikely put a whiping on your econo beater. and if u want to break out the big boys. i got a 78 camaro. and dont call me out saying im bullshiting ill walk outside and take pics


----------



## koncyse (May 26, 2008)

testosterone at this level smells funny....


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 26, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> whoa hang on now. my accord will mostlikely put a whiping on your econo beater. and if u want to break out the big boys. i got a 78 camaro. and dont call me out saying im bullshiting ill walk outside and take pics


Youre gonna need a loan to pay for the guzzlers gas honda people....


----------



## AngusBeef (May 26, 2008)

I NEED EPS. 12!!! I'VE ALREADY WATCHED THIS 3 TIMES ... ITS JUST SO GOOD!! You were my motivation to grow man .. but i can only dream of having fields like yours .. or monster root mass! Great movie man .. hopefully 12 comes sooner than later .. and this would win film awards for sure .. keep up the good work man . hope your film making career is a great success


----------



## campzoe (May 27, 2008)

wtf kind of seeds are thos lol i show this movie to ever 1 lol


----------



## blue moon (May 27, 2008)

Brilliant but so sad !


----------



## AngusBeef (May 27, 2008)

blue moon good thread for first post .. and welcome


----------



## Wordz (May 29, 2008)

I used to like this guy but since he can't put together a 3 min long video in 2 months


----------



## panhead (May 29, 2008)

Wordz said:


> I used to like this guy but since he can't put together a 3 min long video in 2 months


So are you saying that your like or dislike of a person is based on weather they entertain you or not ?


----------



## Wordz (May 29, 2008)

panhead said:


> So are you saying that your like or dislike of a person is based on weather they entertain you or not ?


Ummm no. Actually why not, that was a great assumption panhead.


----------



## Win With Willard (May 31, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> got some some outdoor pot entertainment comin' at you here:
> 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


You've got some cajones, but I'd never broadcast. Joining this forum goes against my better judgement - but it's not like it's on YouTube or something.

Stay safe man.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jun 7, 2008)

BrownDirtWarrior.com - Prohibition - Get your copy today!

Oh shit, it's official! Interesting site reading his bio.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> BrownDirtWarrior.com - Prohibition - Get your copy today!
> 
> Oh shit, it's official! Interesting site reading his bio.


i couldn't get thru it. not even halfway. i truly tried.


----------



## panhead (Jun 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i couldn't get thru it. not even halfway. i truly tried.


Same here,i found myself skipping paragraphs & im a fan of bdw's,its a long read for sure.

It might be easier to read for a person who's not familar with any of the bdw saga but none the less im still spending some cash with him,from what ive seen in clips the movie is worth my cash for my movie collection.


----------



## D port Growth (Jun 8, 2008)

damn right ill be geting this on rush delivery lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2008)

i guess you gotta but the DVD to see episode 12?


----------



## ThunderLips (Jun 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i guess you gotta buy the DVD to see episode 12?


i hope not....


----------



## shamegame (Jun 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i guess you gotta but the DVD to see episode 12?


Noooooooooo!  I hope not. I wanted to see him get hassled by the paramedics on the road. ( I do not think it was a police blockade )


----------



## Vancouver420 (Jun 8, 2008)

well i think its just the advance order that hes selling on his web site so hes probably not done creating the film yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2008)

come to cali baby  ........... YouTube - Watch Now!!! Humboldt Harvest 2007


----------



## Weed Guy (Jun 9, 2008)

@FDD:

OMG I WANT! I might be coming to California this summer (end of August). Is it easy to get the herb? Is it easy to get MM (Considering that im from Europe and not America)?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> @FDD:
> 
> OMG I WANT! I might be coming to California this summer (end of August). Is it easy to get the herb? Is it easy to get MM (Considering that im from Europe and not America)?



did you see dudes garden? that's NOT rare. 

YouTube - Huge Marijuana Plants!! Outdoor weed plants

YouTube - MENDOCINO MARIJUANA CULTURE! NO ON MEASURE B

http://www.youtube.com/watch?amp=&feature=related&v=_WO6jY9DdlQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbcjtAOpTjA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8QTYanVbo4


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2008)

then we go inside ......... YouTube - Upscale Suburban Grow Houses - 420 - News Report

cali baby!!!!!


----------



## Weed Guy (Jun 9, 2008)

But whats the deal on getting a MM card? Can you just pay the $100 no questions asked, or do you need to show passport, Medical bills etc...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> But whats the deal on getting a MM card? Can you just pay the $100 no questions asked, or do you need to show passport, Medical bills etc...



i showed medical records.


----------



## Weed Guy (Jun 9, 2008)

Be more specific lol. I will simplify my question: Can i visit America (California) for 2.5 weeks and get a MM card?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 9, 2008)

no!!!! common sense should tell you that!


----------



## panhead (Jun 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> then we go inside ......... YouTube - Upscale Suburban Grow Houses - 420 - News Report
> 
> cali baby!!!!!



Boy oh boy,shit like that makes me want to punch the reporter,they just cant walk away from a chance to create sensationalisim whare there is none to strat with.

They'd of been the perfect neighbors if they werent growing weed .

As oposed to the drunk fuks down the street where the dude beats his wifes ass over a drunken arguement,or spends the rent money on crank.

Shit like that reminds me of why i hate watching the news,the guys who ran that house were most likely pretty good people in real life.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2008)

panhead said:


> Boy oh boy,shit like that makes me want to punch the reporter,they just cant walk away from a chance to create sensationalisim whare there is none to strat with.
> 
> They'd of been the perfect neighbors if they werent growing weed .
> 
> ...


yeah, that killed me. it should be more like "They were the perfect neighbors."


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah, that killed me. it should be more like "They were the perfect neighbors."


"wont you be my neighbor"


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Jun 9, 2008)

They are prefect neighbors. Quiet, clean, and Non violent.


----------



## one2threeBUDS4 (Jun 9, 2008)

i know where it is... i know where it is...


----------



## InvaderMark (Jun 9, 2008)

one2threeBUDS4 said:


> i know where it is... i know where it is...


around the corner, down the street, make a left when you see a man in a trench coat with one hand. two houses on the left?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2008)

InvaderMark said:


> around the corner, down the street, make a left when you see a man in a trench coat with one hand. two houses on the left?



nope, no weirdo's. it's in a quiet neighborhood. with nice roses and beautiful yards. very safe. no noise or violence. just another peaceful grower.


----------



## ThunderLips (Jun 9, 2008)

So just a quick Q..... does BDW ever come around anymore.... or is he banned?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2008)

ThunderLips said:


> So just a quick Q..... does BDW ever come around anymore.... or is he banned?



he's gone. he asked for money and bad mouthed rollitup on youtube so, ............


----------



## bluetick (Jun 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i guess you gotta but the DVD to see episode 12?


 Nope. Episode 12 will be put online for sure. Doesn't matter really because the movie will make it to the net inevitably. I'm sure he will sell enough of the DVD's anyways. I'm a supporter.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2008)

so these are pre-orders?

dude goes into debt with the collectors.
dude loses 90% of his crops.
dude's girlfriend walks out on him.
dude is fundless to finish the vids.


yeah, i'm sending him money. 

what if dude bombs out again? do i get my money back?


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> come to cali baby  ........... YouTube - Watch Now!!! Humboldt Harvest 2007


haha .. im watching your youtube vids


----------



## Wordz (Jun 9, 2008)

i think it's funny how his site's ran out of orlando but he's in canada. huh


----------



## bluetick (Jun 9, 2008)

It can't be too bad I guess if he's paying Tommy Chong $1000 a minute to be on the video. Also all that is seen isn't necessarily how it was exactly in the one season. The video represents all that HAS happened to him in the years of growing. It obviously cost a lot of money to put out a DVD. Anyways, to each their own I guess. Hehe. Good we're all different.  I have hundreds of DVDs but none exactly like this one (anymore). Like someone said earlier, it will be good to have in my collection. Love him or hate him theres no denying it's a well put together documentary minus the poor quality on youtube.


----------



## InvaderMark (Jun 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> he's gone. he asked for money and bad mouthed rollitup on youtube so, ............


when did he bad mouth riu on youtube.
??


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2008)

InvaderMark said:


> when did he bad mouth riu on youtube.
> ??



in the comment section of the last video.


----------



## InvaderMark (Jun 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> in the comment section of the last video.


ima go find that shit secret agent man.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 10, 2008)

I just ordered my copy


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I just ordered my copy


burn one for me.


----------



## Weed Guy (Jun 10, 2008)

His movie is gonna be on bit torrent faster than a Paris Hilton porno....Off off and awayyy!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> His movie is gonna be on bit torrent faster than a Paris Hilton porno....Off off and awayyy!!



funniest comment of the day.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2008)

all the little kiddies will be soooo excited they will want to share it with their friends. should take about 2 days after the release date to find it.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 10, 2008)

I just cancelled my order


----------



## shamegame (Jun 10, 2008)

What's with all the BDW hate? he's just a grower that made an interesting video series?


----------



## Weed Guy (Jun 10, 2008)

InvaderMark said:


> ima go find that shit secret agent man.


I think this is what he is reffering too:
"oh, don't worry, life goes on WAY beyond rollitup. In fact, I'm just getting going here with this. I understand why some don't want a guy around steeling the show. It's pathetic, but I understand it. one day soon they (and I mean the mods not the fans)will come to regret it. They are just exercising what little power they have in their little world"

AND THIS

"ROLLITUP has wrapped it up, I'm afraid. They banned me. Said I'm a spammer. Oh well. I came, I saw, I kicked some serious butt..."


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 10, 2008)

shamegame said:


> What's with all the BDW hate? he's just a grower that made an interesting video series?



I forgot I can get it 4 free


----------



## shamegame (Jun 10, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I forgot I can get it 4 free


Well yeah, I wouldn't PAY either.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 10, 2008)

shamegame said:


> What's with all the BDW hate? he's just a grower that made an interesting video series?


*That is a long story bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 10, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *That is a long story bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


288 pages to be exact


----------



## Weed Guy (Jun 10, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> 288 pages to be exact


What are you on about? Its only 72


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2008)

96 pages here.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 10, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> What are you on about? Its only 72


72,96???? page 1-288 is the whole story.you guys start in the middle of your books


----------



## Weed Guy (Jun 11, 2008)

Nah, Its if you go into settings you can choose how many posts load per page. If set mine to 40. Fdd has his set to 30 posts per page.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 11, 2008)

how long CAN a riu thread really go?


----------



## Willie North (Jun 11, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> how long CAN a riu thread really go?


years and years!


----------



## genfranco (Jun 11, 2008)

Dude, I just watched your videos all to episode 11... dont even tell me those fuckers took your last shit at the road block?.... i cant wait for the last video.... do it quick man..... OH and thanks allot man...i was watching this video with my wife and she loved the amount of excersie you do growing... she wants to put me on that plan...hehehhe.... But anyway man... good luck with life... i hope you were able to get clear of collections and shit... if not fuck them.... 


P.S. I almost cried when your field got chopped up....


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 11, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> Nah, Its if you go into settings you can choose how many posts load per page. If set mine to 40. Fdd has his set to 30 posts per page.


never changed mine so i guess i would not know.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 11, 2008)

lol so why did everyone get so butt hurt about bdw?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> lol so why did everyone get so butt hurt about bdw?



whose butt hurt? i'm laughing.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 11, 2008)

i dunno all the harsh words a while ago..
kinda funny yes....


----------



## NewGrowth (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks brown dirt I love your movies you are truly passionate about what you do


----------



## towelie... (Jun 12, 2008)

but how much of it is real?

i think he does grow illegally but the helicopter and stuff belongs to him or a friend or something. 1 can actually find out almost where exactly it is if one looks at all the signs in the movies.


----------



## oGipRotRe (Jun 12, 2008)

...yeah you can tell exactly where he is when it shows him driving around the streets, but you still don't know where his grow sites are or even what area.

Isn't the sign that says "Go brwndirt Go" or whatever on the sea to sky by horseshoe bay? I'm sure a lot of locals would recognize a fair bit of scenery too, but it's no big deal. If the chopper bit was fake, then all those 'lost' plants were probably just harvested & sold!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2008)

his grows aren't anywhere.

one died in the flood. who would want it?

one died in the drought. who would want it?

the plot that did make it was found so ............

it really doesn't matter where dude is, he failed. i don't get all the interest in a failed grow. still trying to understand the hero worship. maybe if he succeeded, but who would take advice from someone who loses all their crops? what advice is there to give. "Brown Dirts How Not To Grow" DVD. now that i would buy. what is it that his DVD will teach me? or is it just for kicks?


----------



## Weed Guy (Jun 12, 2008)

Like i said earlier, i tried to PM him twice and he responded "All questions will be answered in my DVD"
As if to say that he didnt give a shit unless i paid him...I put a screen shot a few pages back in this thread. Fdd you need to make a grow movie, to give him a bit of competition lol. To be honest, there are grows on this site which are ALOT better than his, which people actually got around to harvesting....(But you dont see them making DVDs)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> Like i said earlier, i tried to PM him twice and he responded "All questions will be answered in my DVD"
> As if to say that he didnt give a shit unless i paid him...I put a screen shot a few pages back in this thread. Fdd you need to make a grow movie, to give him a bit of competition lol. To be honest, there are grows on this site which are ALOT better than his, which people actually got around to harvesting....(But you dont see them making DVDs)




i don't need a DVD. i'm right here. what do you need? 
(free of charge)


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 12, 2008)

I think if a person put in as much time as it takes to read this entire thread into the rest of this site you would learn as much and more then the dvd could teach.


----------



## Weed Guy (Jun 12, 2008)

A girlfriend would be nice, although id settle for a one night stand.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> A girlfriend would be nice, although id settle for a one night stand.....



i know a few people.


----------



## MrNotorious (Jun 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> his grows aren't anywhere.
> 
> one died in the flood. who would want it?
> 
> ...



I think this is more pointed at marijuana prohibition. This is the #1 reason why people SHOULD be interested. If you listen to his words he speaks about prohibition. Spreading the word and fighting for what we stoners believe in. I enjoyed every bit of it. Although I did not use it as a source of education.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 12, 2008)

FDD.. i hear you about the whole failing thing.... but i have to say that 1 they are informative.. even if its WHAT not to do... I mean look at the 4 different gardens he made and they all got fucked one way or another ...thats informative... i for one liked his videos alot...the dude is funny in his editing... 

He needs an RPG out there...


----------



## Weed Guy (Jun 12, 2008)

He could be still on here....Just with another account. Its not that hard to make another....


----------



## ThunderLips (Jun 12, 2008)

I think what captured people is the basics of a good story, he showed 8 episodes if hard work, and by no means is outdoor growing like that easy. Carrying bags of dirt all day long, in 4 different patches is no joke.... Now this doesnt mean that everything you seen isnt all for the DVD. What I mean is, the story line is supposed to show suspense, and some tragedy(Helicopters, Failed Crops).  But this is the point, to show the risks involved in an outdoor grow op. The helicopter scenes are in the trailer if you watch it. It shows somone repelling down from the inside of the heli, you really think it was the feds? This is all part of the DVD or movie that he is making, he never said it all was real. The crop that was chopped... how do you know he didnt go in and chop it himself? These are things you gotta remember when people are making entertainment. There is a behind the scenes to this, he said it himself "Smoke & Mirrors". 
I think the story was good, hes a talented writer, as I have commented before. Im waiting patiently for episode 12. no big deal if it never arrives.


----------



## MrNotorious (Jun 12, 2008)

ThunderLips said:


> I think what captured people is the basics of a good story, he showed 8 episodes if hard work, and by no means is outdoor growing like that easy. Carrying bags of dirt all day long, in 4 different patches is no joke.... Now this doesnt mean that everything you seen isnt all for the DVD. What I mean is, the story line is supposed to show suspense, and some tragedy(Helicopters, Failed Crops).  But this is the point, to show the risks involved in an outdoor grow op. The helicopter scenes are in the trailer if you watch it. It shows somone repelling down from the inside of the heli, you really think it was the feds? This is all part of the DVD or movie that he is making, he never said it all was real. The crop that was chopped... how do you know he didnt go in and chop it himself? These are things you gotta remember when people are making entertainment. There is a behind the scenes to this, he said it himself "Smoke & Mirrors".
> I think the story was good, hes a talented writer, as I have commented before. Im waiting patiently for episode 12. no big deal if it never arrives.


WELL said!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 12, 2008)

*All aircraft have bureau #s never got a good enough look to see what the #s were on that helo.I can find out who owns it if anyone can spot the #s*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 12, 2008)

*big #s near tail cone!!!!!!!!!!!!<<<<<<<<<helicopter expert!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MrNotorious (Jun 12, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *big #s near tail cone!!!!!!!!!!!!<<<<<<<<<helicopter expert!!!!!!!!!!*



Give me a few, I am a graphic designer. If visible I should be able to grab the #'s!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Notoriousdesigner kool!!!!let me know!!!!!!Peace*


----------



## MrNotorious (Jun 12, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *Notoriousdesigner kool!!!!let me know!!!!!!Peace*


Not visible


----------



## shamegame (Jun 13, 2008)

The legend of BDW continues....still waiting for episode 12. So do we have to buy the DVD to see it or is it going up on youtube ?


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 13, 2008)

i would assume that it's going up on youtube, this isn't the only site he went on to promote the movie.


----------



## shamegame (Jun 13, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> i would assume that it's going up on youtube, this isn't the only site he went on to promote the movie.


World famous now I suppose. Go BDW!


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 13, 2008)

shamegame said:


> The legend of BDW continues....still waiting for episode 12. So do we have to buy the DVD to see it or is it going up on youtube ?


according to him there will be a 12 and it will be the last episode,plus chong is going to be in it.


----------



## shamegame (Jun 13, 2008)

That is sweet! This guy really is becoming a legend!


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 13, 2008)

shamegame said:


> That is sweet! This guy really is becoming a legend!


Yea he is. This is his new website
BrownDirtWarrior.com - Prohibition - Get your copy today!


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 13, 2008)

Ive chilled out with chong before....He comes to the headshop Mary Janes every year here


----------



## shamegame (Jun 13, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Ive chilled out with chong before....He comes to the headshop Mary Janes every year here


Nice man. The only famous person I have ever chilled with is Carlos Santana. His family ( sister I am pretty sure ) owns a mexican restaurant in Santa Rosa called Pepe's.


----------



## MrNotorious (Jun 13, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Yea he is. This is his new website
> BrownDirtWarrior.com - Prohibition - Get your copy today!



I just sent him a pretty good offer to redesign his site. Id be shocked if he turned it down.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2008)

Pepe's is closed.


----------



## shamegame (Jun 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> Pepe's is closed.


Noooooooooooooo


----------



## MrNotorious (Jun 14, 2008)

" Well, after the trashing they are giving me over at RIU, I'm surprised anyone from there would contact me."

Poor guy needs a bit of credit.


----------



## shamegame (Jun 21, 2008)

Still waiting for episode 12!!


----------



## abwhite86 (Jun 21, 2008)

lol at he posted this on every grow forum on the -planet


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Must be why there is so many new members,props browndirt,mike*


----------



## rollingakepot (Jun 21, 2008)

after a little research I believe brown dirt warrior was given his named based on the elton john album "Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy", in his website he says he and his friend were given the names Captian Fantastic and Brown Dirt Warrior by his mentor, he probably just switched out cowboy for warrior

awesome videos brown dirt keep it up


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2008)

rollingakepot said:


> after a little research I believe brown dirt warrior was given his named based on the elton john album "Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy", in his website he says he and his friend were given the names Captian Fantastic and Brown Dirt Warrior by his mentor, he probably just switched out cowboy for warrior
> 
> awesome videos brown dirt keep it up



explains a lot.  YouTube - CAPTAIN FANTASTIC


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2008)

oh my god. you've got to be kidding. lololol browndirtwarrior's Profile - Man Looking For Women for a short term relationship


----------



## bluetick (Jun 21, 2008)

How did you find that link? Was it posted somewhere else ? Short term... nice


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 21, 2008)

*That is fucked up FDD!!!!i cant believe ya found that shit,cant believe he did that shit.alot of bad decisions huh bro?Bad mojo.
*


----------



## GSTATUS (Jun 21, 2008)

lol ^ .


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2008)

abwhite86 said:


> lol at he posted this on every grow forum on the -planet


i just googled his name. he has an account everywhere. pretty much gets the same responses as here. a bunch of groupies who don't know any better, then a bunch of veteran growers just laughing at him.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *That is fucked up FDD!!!!i cant believe ya found that shit,cant believe he did that shit.alot of bad decisions huh bro?Bad mojo.
> *



simple google search. came up on page 2.


----------



## bluetick (Jun 21, 2008)

Seems since you're doing so much research on him....does that make you a groupie too ? j/k


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Thats gonna leave a scar!!!!!!*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 22, 2008)

*What the fuck was he thinkin?????????????*


----------



## bluetick (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh...couldn't pass it up. Seems most have thick skin in here...wouldn't think fdd would be any different. Take a joke and a toke and relax


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 22, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *What the fuck was he thinkin?????????????*


why does it matteror was he in your radar


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 22, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> why does it matteror was he in your radar


No toke you know ive been in his corner.i aint judgin,hatin,nothin.Would you do some shit like that?????????????


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 22, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> No toke you know ive been in his corner.i aint judgin,hatin,nothin.Would you do some shit like that?????????????


haha i was messin around.But why does it matter ??maybe the warrior wants some poontang


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Ya gotta point.*


----------



## rollingakepot (Jun 22, 2008)

dude looks older then i expected, sorta like a ryan giggs(man U) look a like
after reading his myspace blogs he just seems like a guy who obviously loves growing pot but is also using it to get publicity for his unknown filmmaking/writing,

oh well whatever the case its still interesting to watch

im a new member i think this place is awesome, its like the underground world for stoners to speak their minds keep that shit up


----------



## shamegame (Jun 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just googled his name. he has an account everywhere. pretty much gets the same responses as here. a bunch of groupies who don't know any better, then a bunch of veteran growers just laughing at him.


I was going to get pretty nasty in my reply to this, but I am instead going to keep the peace. I still love ya FDD, even though you are still mad at me for something stupid.

Shame


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2008)

shamegame said:


> I was going to get pretty nasty in my reply to this, but I am instead going to keep the peace. I still love ya FDD, even though you are still mad at me for something stupid.
> 
> Shame




huh? 


what type of nasty reply is there to me googling his name? 

i'm mad at you?


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> huh?
> 
> 
> what type of nasty reply is there to me googling his name?
> ...


google is evil


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Im glad i havent put myself out there like that!!!God knows FDD is watchin lol!!!!!!*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *Im glad i havent put myself out there like that!!!God knows FDD is watchin lol!!!!!!*



oh yeah, blame it on me. 

go back and look a few posts before mine. someone said brown dirt was posting on all the other forums. all i did was check to verify that. now i'm the bad guy? dude put himself out there, not me.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> oh yeah, blame it on me.
> 
> go back and look a few posts before mine. someone said brown dirt was posting on all the other forums. all i did was check to verify that. now i'm the bad guy? dude put himself out there, not me.


I think it was the comment in your post IE..." a bunch of groupies who don't know any better, then a bunch of veteran growers just laughing at him." http://lacomrades.la.com/p/member.cgi?dcb=lacomrades.la.com∣=3596213_34774


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> I think it was the comment in your post IE..." a bunch of groupies who don't know any better, then a bunch of veteran growers just laughing at him."




isn't that what it is? 


when did it all the sudden become "entertainment"? dude always said it was a "documentary". remember, he's doing this for "the cause".


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> isn't that what it is?
> 
> 
> when did it all the sudden become "entertainment"? dude always said it was a "documentary". remember, he's doing this for "the cause".


im not debating i was just pointing out IMO its turning into a "counter culture sideshow"


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> im not debating i was just pointing out IMO its turning into a "counter culture sideshow"



i find it all amusing.


----------



## skunkdog (Jun 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i find it all amusing.


i find this amusing browndirtwarrior's Profile - Man Looking For Women for a short term relationship must need a new missis after last one run away!!!!


----------



## caliboy80 (Jun 22, 2008)

nice medals fdd.. how did ua get them? can i hav 1?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

YouTube - Marijuana Helicopter is Watchin Me


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice link. How did your heli flying go? you still at it? You should make a vid of em buzzing your house. that would be suspenseful


----------



## shamegame (Jun 23, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> I think it was the comment in your post IE..." a bunch of groupies who don't know any better, then a bunch of veteran growers just laughing at him."


That would be it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

shamegame said:


> That would be it.



.......and then a bunch of other people.

there. better now? didn't mean to hurt anyones feelings. i was generalizing.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> .......and then a bunch of other people.
> 
> there. better now? didn't mean to hurt anyones feelings. i was generalizing.


shit sticks and twigs


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> shit sticks and twigs


is that what gets thrown at me now?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 23, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> shit sticks and twigs


*Having one of them days TOKE????It gonna be irie brother*


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 24, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *Having one of them days TOKE????It gonna be irie brother*


my day was good Just blurted out the first random thing i thought of  But then again thats what happens when you watch trailer park boys all day


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 24, 2008)

i wonder if brown dirt actually reads this thread


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 24, 2008)

that was video crack.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 26, 2008)

I ordered....do you guys think ill ever gwet a dvd...I hope so.l...i m gpnna be excwited awhen I gt it drunk as fuckuck nigguh with a beer in my hand and I stand on can.,


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 26, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I ordered....do you guys think ill ever gwet a dvd...I hope so.l...i m gpnna be excwited awhen I gt it drunk as fuckuck nigguh with a beer in my hand and I stand on can.,


I guess you will be are test subject Im sure the warrior wont stiff ya


----------



## genfranco (Jun 26, 2008)

I for one lost tones of respect to this guy when i saw it was to sell the DVD... I mean when i was watching these movies and it got to 11 and i saw how bad it went for him i thought that he should sell them.... But i never thought he would not release the ending unless you buy it... Like i said... i would have bought the dvd just to have because it was a good story... This way it just feels like the same slimy shit they all do. I hope that you dont take me wrong brwndirt... Think of it as a customer survey.. Ill probably still buy the damn thing..lol....I cant wait till people start posting the copies on youtube and such...


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 26, 2008)

i saw vid 11 , 
who took the weed the cops, from your plot?
you looked well angry when you went all "hulk".
hope the police in the roadblock didnt get the rest of it.
i was well gutted for you.
after all you went through?.
hope you got somthing out of all that work you put in.
good luck with next year, or have you packed in, now you shown everyone your face.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 26, 2008)

some one will post it for free, hopefully.
he had nothing left to lose, he lost 3 of the 4 plots,.
i think it was edited, the weed going missing the day before harvest and the cops in the roadblock, buts thats just me.
browndirt is also around so he didnt get time, i hope.


----------



## Weed Guy (Jun 26, 2008)

genfranco said:


> I for one lost tones of respect to this guy when i saw it was to sell the DVD... I mean when i was watching these movies and it got to 11 and i saw how bad it went for him i thought that he should sell them.... But i never thought he would not release the ending unless you buy it... Like i said... i would have bought the dvd just to have because it was a good story... This way it just feels like the same slimy shit they all do. I hope that you dont take me wrong brwndirt... Think of it as a customer survey.. Ill probably still buy the damn thing..lol....I cant wait till people start posting the copies on youtube and such...


As i said earlier:



Weed Guy said:


> His movie is gonna be on bit torrent faster than a Paris Hilton porno....Off off and awayyy!!


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 26, 2008)

For some reason I could see that happening at the end of the movie like after the credits. He will show some footage of harvesting then reshooting as tho it was raided. I also don't think the first responders on the highway will have given him troubles.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 26, 2008)

mexiblunt said:


> For some reason I could see that happening at the end of the movie like after the credits. He will show some footage of harvesting then reshooting as tho it was raided. I also don't think the first responders on the highway will have given him troubles.


you know, IIRC wasn't the plot that got snatched the one where he found the footprint? 

either the footprint was faked - meaning he had the story planned out - or he shoulda seen that coming.


----------



## panhead (Jun 26, 2008)

genfranco said:


> I for one lost tones of respect to this guy when i saw it was to sell the DVD..


Why would you loose respect for anybody trying to make a living,do you do what you do for free ?,or for the entertainment of others ?

Were you not entertained ?


----------



## shamegame (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't think he lost any of his crops except maybe the ones that had no water. I think he made out like a bandit. I hope we don't have to buy the DVD to see episode 12...I think the DVD idea came long after he started the series and saw how incredibly popular it had become.

If you saw that your little fun video experiment was being followed by tens or hundreds of thousands of people, wouldn't the idea for a DVD pop into your head?


----------



## genfranco (Jun 26, 2008)

I wouldnt mind buying it for entertainment...it was a good show... but having to buy to see the last episode just seems shitty... I would have helped him out seeing his situation anyway... i just dont like to feel like i HAVE to do something ... I know its silly... just principles...


----------



## genfranco (Jun 26, 2008)

shamegame said:


> I don't think he lost any of his crops except maybe the ones that had no water. I think he made out like a bandit.



i agree with you


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 26, 2008)

Have any of you read his BIO on his website????Maybe you guys should, because alot of you are talking out the wrong mouth


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Have any of you read his BIO on his website????Maybe you guys should, because alot of you are talking out the wrong mouth


i barely got thru the first 2 paragraphs before i vomited.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i barely got thru the first 2 paragraphs before i vomited.


You sure you wern't puffing on a fatty and swallowed the roach


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> You sure you wern't puffing on a fatty and swallowed the roach


i bet that was it.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i bet that was it.


haha sometimes those 4 rating buds can getchya


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2008)

i just don't understand how he can talk himself up to be this "ganja god" but loses 75%, at least, of his crops. i just don't get it. it confuses me and that's the problem i have with it all. if it just flowed smooth and stayed on the same track then it would be cool. but dude himself has contradicted everything he says and does. it makes my head hurt. he set it up to leave you questioning so you can "buy the DVD, where all your questions will be answered". fuck that. i need an aspirin. peace out.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just don't understand how he can talk himself up to be this "ganja god" but loses 75%, at least, of his crops. i just don't get it. it confuses me and that's the problem i have with it all. if it just flowed smooth and stayed on the same track then it would be cool. but dude himself has contradicted everything he says and does. it makes my head hurt. he set it up to leave you questioning so you can "buy the DVD, where all your questions will be answered". fuck that. i need an aspirin. peace out.


there there. have you been skimping on the packing again?


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just don't understand how he can talk himself up to be this "ganja god" but loses 75%, at least, of his crops. i just don't get it. it confuses me and that's the problem i have with it all. if it just flowed smooth and stayed on the same track then it would be cool. but dude himself has contradicted everything he says and does. it makes my head hurt. he set it up to leave you questioning so you can "buy the DVD, where all your questions will be answered". fuck that. i need an aspirin. peace out.


well according to his bio he was originally supposed to film it as a documentary for a growing friend but i forget why it fell through and all the other crud in it and in the in end he put it all together and is supposed to surprise his old friend who he has not seen for some time it was all filmed in 90's and is not recent material but reproduction of old material.We all know he makes it out because the trailer shows him drying and curing the buds he had in the trash can...Some of it is probably hype some is probably true but i think the general idea was to show the triumphs of guerilla farming because we know its tough work and your crop is always on the line more or less then having it safeguarded at your house.while growing in your own yard can be just as hard out in the woods isn't that easy either.BDW never said he was the expert or ganja god at at least i don't think he did.He has to sell his work some how, i mean would you ask garden knowm to release all his secrets from his books or videos so you can avoid buying his guides to growing.This thread is pretty much Kaput so im just waiting for a mod to close it up and if people want to see his material they can just go to his website or youtube instead of posting here with senseless comments after they only have read like one page of the whole thread.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> well according to his bio he was originally supposed to film it as a documentary for a growing friend but i forget why it fell through and all the other crud in it and in the in end he put it all together and is supposed to surprise his old friend who he has not seen for some time it was all filmed in 90's and is not recent material but reproduction of old material.We all know he makes it out because the trailer shows him drying and curing the buds he had in the trash can...Some of it is probably hype some is probably true but i think the general idea was to show the triumphs of guerilla farming because we know its tough work and your crop is always on the line more or less then having it safeguarded at your house.while growing in your own yard can be just as hard out in the woods isn't that easy either.BDW never said he was the expert or ganja god at at least i don't think he did.He has to sell his work some how, i mean would you ask garden knowm to release all his secrets from his books or videos so you can avoid buying his guides to growing.This thread is pretty much Kaput so im just waiting for a mod to close it up and if people want to see his material they can just go to his website or youtube instead of posting here with senseless comments after they only have read like one page of the whole thread.


go back to page 1 of this thread and start reading. completely different story. see, now i'm just more confused. must go get high now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2008)

and then we have everyone and there sister telling us what browndirtwarrior is really all about. i was here from day one. i know what HE said about everything. that's all i'm going on. my memory may be clouded. hehehehe


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 26, 2008)

Sooner than now would have been a great time to put it out as well. All the "great" info in it won't help me in fall now will it?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 26, 2008)

According to the site the DVD he is realeasing right now is purely for entertainment and wont have many growing secrets or info in it...

It says he is filming and releasing a separate grow guide dvd on the site.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> According to the site the DVD he is realeasing right now is purely for entertainment and wont have many growing secrets or info in it...
> 
> It says he is filming and releasing a separate grow guide dvd on the site.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


>


hey! I saw Carl in there!!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 26, 2008)

*I know the feelin fdd!!!!!!I was here from the start too!!!!!Same shit 200 pgs later.*


----------



## bluetick (Jun 26, 2008)

Episode 12 will be posted on You Tube, so don't get your panties in a wad because you think you have to buy it (cheap bastards). If it were me I wouldn't post it. That's just simple marketing. It's the same as giving someone a toke of some good herbs. You know they will be back for more. No better way to get sales in my opinion. I know some of you would rather stick your head in a bucket of shit before you bought the DVD, but my copy will be here in about a week.

Who ever said all that happened in this video is the way it really happened? It's a VIDEO for entertainment purposes only. Making films is what he wants to do for a living since he doesn't grow for a living anymore. This video was only for showing how its done(I say that lightly for those of you who would say that's NOT how it is done), and what all *CAN* happen during a grow. Why does everybody want to critique it in such detail? Do you do that for every movie? If YOU go back and read from the beginning he says this is what he's doing.. growing guerilla style, and planned to put it out on DVD. It wasn't until he put his information in here about how to get the DVD that all hell broke loose with many of you. 

And yea growing in the woods ILLEGALLY in four separate locations, on someone else's land and hauling that much soil and water and nutes and etc... for long distances is much more difficult than having a certificate that allows you to grow legally in your own back yard or closet. Taking A BAG of soil from your trunk to the inside of your house isn't even close to the same thing. Theres no question its hard work. And who is to say he doesn't believe in all he writes and has written? It takes BALLS to do what he did. Going back after he's been arrested for the same offense and doing it again just so he could make a video takes BIG BALLS. For those of you who have that golden certificate to grow legally why not get your camcorder rolling. I'm sure I'd buy your DVD too (even if I don't like you.)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2008)

bluetick said:


> Episode 12 will be posted on You Tube, so don't get your panties in a wad because you think you have to buy it (cheap bastards). If it were me I wouldn't post it. That's just simple marketing. It's the same as giving someone a toke of some good herbs. You know they will be back for more. No better way to get sales in my opinion. I know some of you would rather stick your head in a bucket of shit before you bought the DVD, but my copy will be here in about a week.
> 
> Who ever said all that happened in this video is the way it really happened? It's a VIDEO for entertainment purposes only. Making films is what he wants to do for a living since he doesn't grow for a living anymore. This video was only for showing how its done(I say that lightly for those of you who would say that's NOT how it is done), and what all *CAN* happen during a grow. Why does everybody want to critique it in such detail? Do you do that for every movie? If YOU go back and read from the beginning he says this is what he's doing.. growing guerilla style, and planned to put it out on DVD. It wasn't until he put his information in here about how to get the DVD that all hell broke loose with many of you.
> 
> And yea growing in the woods ILLEGALLY in four separate locations, on someone else's land and hauling that much soil and water and nutes and etc... for long distances is much more difficult than having a certificate that allows you to grow legally in your own back yard or closet. Taking A BAG of soil from your trunk to the inside of your house isn't even close to the same thing. Theres no question its hard work. And who is to say he doesn't believe in all he writes and has written? It takes BALLS to do what he did. Going back after he's been arrested for the same offense and doing it again just so he could make a video takes BIG BALLS. For those of you who have that golden certificate to grow legally why not get your camcorder rolling. I'm sure I'd buy your DVD too (even if I don't like you.)


i really don't need your money. thanks anyways.


----------



## bluetick (Jun 27, 2008)

I think you missed the point.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> go back to page 1 of this thread and start reading. completely different story. see, now i'm just more confused. must go get high now.


exactly my point of your saying he contradicts.His videos are entertaining and when i found out if he actually sends the dvd to people ill probably buy one until then....where is episode 12


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


>


Hhaha reminds me of homer and his dohs

YouTube - The Simpsons - Dohs


----------



## MrNotorious (Jun 27, 2008)

I have been in contact with _BrownDirtWarrior_ for a while now. The image attached I made and will be used in his movie along with a movie credit! How sweet! To update everyone, he has been working on a bunch of projects it sounds like. I am sure he is very busy and this is the reasoning for taking so long.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


>


Yeah dont you remember every question that got asked he said would be answered in the dvd.....now he is making ANOTHER dvd seperately for that just to make moooore money when he originally said it would all be in the one.


----------



## shamegame (Jun 27, 2008)

MrNotorious said:


> I have been in contact with _BrownDirtWarrior_ for a while now. The image attached I made and will be used in his movie along with a movie credit! How sweet! To update everyone, he has been working on a bunch of projects it sounds like. I am sure he is very busy and this is the reasoning for taking so long.


I hope that didn't take you more than 2 minutes to make that. I am not trying to be mean, but I am a graphic designer, and I am amazed that he didn't demand more.


----------



## MrNotorious (Jun 27, 2008)

It was very fast. Actually He requested exactly that? So that is what I made! Funny eh?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2008)

funny, yes.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> funny, yes.


I got a good laugh from it


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2008)

MrNotorious said:


> I have been in contact with _BrownDirtWarrior_ for a while now. The image attached I made and will be used in his movie along with a movie credit! How sweet! To update everyone, he has been working on a bunch of projects it sounds like. I am sure he is very busy and this is the reasoning for taking so long.



wait a minute ........ does he want "prohibition"? or to stop it? and if he wants to stop it then why am i getting bad mouthed for my legal grow. soooooooooooo confused.  Prohibition (drugs) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MrNotorious (Jun 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wait a minute ........ does he want "prohibition"? or to stop it? and if he wants to stop it then why am i getting bad mouthed for my legal grow. soooooooooooo confused.  Prohibition (drugs) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Lmao. Don't ask me! I'm just in it for the money!


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 27, 2008)

MrNotorious said:


> Lmao. Don't ask me! I'm just in it for the money!


I want some money


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 27, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Yeah dont you remember every question that got asked he said would be answered in the dvd.....now he is making ANOTHER dvd seperately for that just to make moooore money when he originally said it would all be in the one.


Did anyone else notice this? 

Now just for that I demand he come back here and answer all my questions for being a liar...


----------



## MrNotorious (Jun 27, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Did anyone else notice this?
> 
> Now just for that I demand he come back here and answer all my questions for being a liar...


Nope I get em for free


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 27, 2008)

MrNotorious said:


> Nope I get em for free


get what for free?


----------



## MrNotorious (Jun 27, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> get what for free?


Both DVD's being produced.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2008)

MrNotorious said:


> Nope I get em for free



won't we all?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Did anyone else notice this?
> 
> Now just for that I demand he come back here and answer all my questions for being a liar...



i notice, but if i talk about it i'm told to shut up with my med grow in my backyard.


----------



## MrNotorious (Jun 27, 2008)

You guys are great! Tooo funny!


----------



## CiggaWeed (Jun 27, 2008)

browndirt
everyone in florida envies you
my friend has all you vids on his mysapce...i would bow down to you if i was in your presence lol


----------



## shamegame (Jun 27, 2008)

MrNotorious said:


> It was very fast. Actually He requested exactly that? So that is what I made! Funny eh?


Nice man- ez money


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wait a minute ........ does he want "prohibition"? or to stop it? and if he wants to stop it then why am i getting bad mouthed for my legal grow. soooooooooooo confused.  Prohibition (drugs) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


He's likening the prohibition of pot to that of alcohol, which has since been regarded as a total failure - as we view the war on drugs, and we anticipate it will also be looked back upon in hindsight. 

That was my impression, anyway.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i notice, but if i talk about it i'm told to shut up with my med grow in my backyard.


Your living the dream brown dirt supposedly wants and your getting harrassed for it....
you guys messing with fdd sure your browndirt fans


----------



## MrNotorious (Jun 28, 2008)

If I was in his shoes and someone kept dogging on me I would just laugh at them in my backyard sanctuary! Then I'd take pictures of me laughing at them for entertainment purposes. WOOT


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

MrNotorious said:


> If I was in his shoes and someone kept dogging on me I would just laugh at them in my backyard sanctuary! Then I'd take pictures of me laughing at them for entertainment purposes. WOOT


i just walked back in the house from a morning photo shoot.


----------



## panhead (Jun 28, 2008)

Haha,this thread has gone way past silly,lynch that bastard bdw


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

panhead said:


> Haha,this thread has gone way past silly,lynch that bastard bdw


hang me from one of my trees. lol 


i love this one ....... View attachment 141629


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> hang me from one of my trees. lol
> 
> 
> i love this one ....... View attachment 141629


hang em high How could one trash on those stalks


----------



## panhead (Jun 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> hang me from one of my trees. lol
> 
> 
> i love this one ....... View attachment 141629


Id help out but i dont have a ladder that reaches that high


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> hang em high How could one trash on those stalks


they only look that good because i'm medical and in cali. if i lived ANYWHERE else my garden would be shit.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

did you all ever see the plants i grew in the snow?  


yep, that's a little snowman. i flowered them in the winter in a greenhouse in my yard.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> did you all ever see the plants i grew in the snow?  View attachment 141659
> 
> 
> yep, that's a little snowman. i flowered them in the winter in a greenhouse in my yard.


Sonoma frost


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Sonoma frost


nope, it was 3 or 4 years ago. actual snow.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> nope, it was 3 or 4 years ago. actual snow.


I meant the buds


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Jun 28, 2008)

so what ever happend to BrownDirt?


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 28, 2008)

SkunkoneSRH said:


> so what ever happend to BrownDirt?


You have to be kidding me


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Jun 28, 2008)

idk why everyone feels they have to be an asshole on this website.? 

seriously? like you can never get a straight up answer.

thanks guys.


----------



## panhead (Jun 28, 2008)

SkunkoneSRH said:


> idk why everyone feels they have to be an asshole on this website.?
> 
> seriously? like you can never get a straight up answer.
> 
> thanks guys.


Ive pretty much gave up on this thread as usefull & i suspect most others have as well, which might be the reason for no real answer,infact there is no real answer to that question as BDW has gone MIA on this thread.

He is around on youtube .


----------



## panhead (Jun 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> did you all ever see the plants i grew in the snow?  View attachment 141659
> 
> 
> yep, that's a little snowman. i flowered them in the winter in a greenhouse in my yard.


I showed my wife your lil snowman,she thought it was silly


----------



## MrNotorious (Jun 28, 2008)

SkunkoneSRH said:


> idk why everyone feels they have to be an asshole on this website.?
> 
> seriously? like you can never get a straight up answer.
> 
> thanks guys.


Hey Hey! I'm the nice guy... 

He has been working on his dvd's and a few other projects. He left RIU when he was dogged on or so he said. I am not going to read 300 pages of comments so I really don't know how it started all I know is it ended with him leaving RIU. 

As for the final youtube show... _
"The end of the show will be going up within days now I hope."
_I was told this from BDW himself as I have been working with him recently.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

he was BANNED for trying to take money from members here.


----------



## MrNotorious (Jun 28, 2008)

Ahhhh I see.


----------



## camaro630hp (Jun 29, 2008)

the best vid i have ever seen


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 29, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> the best vid i have ever seen


It never gets old.


----------



## metalman531 (Jun 29, 2008)

Very cool. I love watchin vids on youtube like that, Freedom to the people!!


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Jun 29, 2008)

MrNotorious said:


> Hey Hey! I'm the nice guy...
> 
> He has been working on his dvd's and a few other projects. He left RIU when he was dogged on or so he said. I am not going to read 300 pages of comments so I really don't know how it started all I know is it ended with him leaving RIU.
> 
> ...


 
Thank You Mr.Notorious 

thats all i wanted to know.

and FDD. ty. for leting me know the REAL answer.


----------



## MrNotorious (Jun 29, 2008)

SkunkoneSRH said:


> Thank You Mr.Notorious
> 
> thats all i wanted to know.
> 
> and FDD. ty. for leting me know the REAL answer.


Any time my friend.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd like to see him back here, seems a lot of people thought he was in it just for theatrics and money and started to ridicule him like a bunch of school children. But from my personal correspondence with him it doesn't seem likely at all, I've bought his DVD already, I mean it won't make him rich, but at least will help him as I'm sure he'll need it. If someone decides they want to profit off of their trade then more power to them, I bet he'd have paid to put some ads on here, was he given that chance?


----------



## MrNotorious (Jun 29, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> I'd like to see him back here, seems a lot of people thought he was in it just for theatrics and money and started to ridicule him like a bunch of school children. But from my personal correspondence with him it doesn't seem likely at all, I've bought his DVD already, I mean it won't make him rich, but at least will help him as I'm sure he'll need it. If someone decides they want to profit off of their trade then more power to them, I bet he'd have paid to put some ads on here, was he given that chance?


I agree with you. If you look past the money he is asking for his DVD's you will see what he is doing benefits all of us. Marijuana prohibition is by all means needs to be changed. Everyone needs to realize it takes people like BDW to do this. Forget the money and look at the damn title. Of course hes going to charge for it.... Who is going to produce a DVD and give it out for free? NO ONE! Everyone should be thankful they seen what they did for FREE on youtube. 
/end rant


----------



## weezer (Jun 29, 2008)

MrNotorious said:


> I agree with you. If you look past the money he is asking for his DVD's you will see what he is doing benefits all of us. Marijuana prohibition is by all means needs to be changed. Everyone needs to realize it takes people like BDW to do this. Forget the money and look at the damn title. Of course hes going to charge for it.... Who is going to produce a DVD and give it out for free? NO ONE! Everyone should be thankful they seen what they did for FREE on youtube.
> /end rant


 well said!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 29, 2008)

MrNotorious said:


> I agree with you. If you look past the money he is asking for his DVD's you will see what he is doing benefits all of us. Marijuana prohibition is by all means needs to be changed. Everyone needs to realize it takes people like BDW to do this. Forget the money and look at the damn title. Of course hes going to charge for it.... Who is going to produce a DVD and give it out for free? NO ONE! Everyone should be thankful they seen what they did for FREE on youtube.
> /end rant


I tried that approach already,your wasting your time.According to fdd,and all these other people,he's just a greedy money maker who's trying to take money from people here at RIU,even though we have people promoting books and shit in the indoor growing section but thats ok because they answer questions here and there so they are allowed to promote their shit.I guess if BDW made a help thread and told the answer to the same fucking question over thousand times then he would be worthy to promote his material.BDW does not have time to sit in front of his computer replying to stupid ass questions that can be answered in the fucking grow faqs, not a single person ever reads that shit before asking there question but the MODS dont give shit about those problems they just blow it off and do what they want to do, and not whats best for the site.I see mods when they get in there little bitch moods and then close the thread down and call the site assholes because they dont like what some body posted in there stupid little thread.Or maybe we can talk about how people come on here saying oh nirvana is slow service and this and that and dont buy from them go to dr.chronic or seed botique..why dont you mods edit those post???Its nirvana who pays for this site don't you wanna show them some respect in return for what they are giving us. If i had the extra money i would donate to this site but i dont,Which i why im grateful for this site and the information it offers,but it pisses me off when people start enforcing fake rules,like no promoting of dvd,s and stuff when its going on right now.Gardem knowm is a cool guy don't get me wrong but he promotes using this website also,so are you going to ban him FDD??? Your even the third poster in the thread...
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/40884-buds-less-cfl-book.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> I tried that approach already,your wasting your time.According to fdd,and all these other people,he's just a greedy money maker who's trying to take money from people here at RIU,even though we have people promoting books and shit in the indoor growing section but thats ok because they answer questions here and there so they are allowed to promote their shit.I guess if BDW made a help thread and told the answer to the same fucking question over thousand times then he would be worthy to promote his material.BDW does not have time to sit in front of his computer replying to stupid ass questions that can be answered in the fucking grow faqs, not a single person ever reads that shit before asking there question but the MODS dont give shit about those problems they just blow it off and do what they want to do, and not whats best for the site.I see mods when they get in there little bitch moods and then close the thread down and call the site assholes because they dont like what some body posted in there stupid little thread.Or maybe we can talk about how people come on here saying oh nirvana is slow service and this and that and dont buy from them go to dr.chronic or seed botique..why dont you mods edit those post???Its nirvana who pays for this site don't you wanna show them some respect in return for what they are giving us. If i had the extra money i would donate to this site but i dont,Which i why im grateful for this site and the information it offers,but it pisses me off when people start enforcing fake rules,like no promoting of dvd,s and stuff when its going on right now.Gardem knowm is a cool guy don't get me wrong but he promotes using this website also,so are you going to ban him FDD??? Your even the third poster in the thread...
> https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/40884-buds-less-cfl-book.html



wow. 

BDW was trying to use this site to collect money from members. all he had to do was clear it with the SITE OWNER first. it's that easy. 

gotta problem with the MODS? man up and take it to the boss.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wow.
> 
> BDW was trying to use this site to collect money from members. all he had to do was clear it with the SITE OWNER first. it's that easy.
> 
> gotta problem with the MODS? man up and take it to the boss.


And who was it that told him that he needed to do that to be able to advertise???Or did no body...???


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> And who was it that told him that he needed to do that to be able to advertise???Or did no body...???



it's called "spam". come on, you can't come here and use this site to promote your product without the site owners approval. that's just common decency. 

do you know the "arrangement" riu has with gk or nirvana or anyone else who has products for sale? i don't but i know they have at least discussed it.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's called "spam". come on, you can't come here and use this site to promote your product without the site owners approval. that's just common decency.
> 
> do you know the "arrangement" riu has with gk or nirvana or anyone else who has products for sale? i don't but i know they have at least discussed it.


No i do not,And judging by what ive seen/read he does not know of advertising rights with websites.If it said in the rules no advertising of any kind unless permitted by site admin then that would be different.Every time somebody puts another sites link up thats advertising and people do it all the time..so enforce all not just one is my point


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> No i do not,And judging by what ive seen/read he does not know of advertising rights with websites.If it said in the rules no advertising of any kind unless permitted by site admin then that would be different.Every time somebody puts another sites link up thats advertising and people do it all the time..so enforce all not just one is my point



come on. this thread has been running how long? BDW comes in and baits everyone how often? "new video out any day now". come on. compare that to a posted link. come on, give me something good here. he did his best to "play" as many people as he could. he said he needed funds to "start a war chest". wtf? come on. then posted his EMAIL addy. come on. 

he can PM ROLLITUP if he wants to come back so bad. 

i'm out.


----------



## MrNotorious (Jun 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's called "spam". come on, you can't come here and use this site to promote your product without the site owners approval. that's just common decency.
> 
> do you know the "arrangement" riu has with gk or nirvana or anyone else who has products for sale? i don't but i know they have at least discussed it.


Spam: [SIZE=-1]The practice of blindly posting numerous messages or advertisements to a large number of *unrelated* and *uninterested* people.

It *was relative and interesting* to just about everyone including yourself. I believe you said _"_[/SIZE]_come over, i got a cold beer for you. you deserve it." 
_I also think it's funny that all of the ridiculing in this thread is tolerated over this so called "spamming" ?
*This thread should be closed.* *It makes no sense to ban him for "spamming" the thread and then keeping the very same thread alive.*


----------



## Weed Guy (Jun 30, 2008)

A bit out of context, but fdd, Do you keep all your harvest or sell some of it to the med clinics? Do you ever have to go and buy weed or does your harvest keep you toasted all year long?


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 30, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> A bit out of context, but fdd, Do you keep all your harvest or sell some of it to the med clinics? Do you ever have to go and buy weed or does your harvest keep you toasted all year long?


ahaha This is the funniest shit ever..But since you ask i think he sells some and keeps some for himself.He always has new weed besides his own, just check out his thread.  https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/46319-fdds-flavor-week.html


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 30, 2008)

MrNotorious said:


> Spam: [SIZE=-1]The practice of blindly posting numerous messages or advertisements to a large number of *unrelated* and *uninterested* people.
> 
> It *was relative and interesting* to just about everyone including yourself. I believe you said _"_[/SIZE]_come over, i got a cold beer for you. you deserve it."
> _I also think it's funny that all of the ridiculing in this thread is tolerated over this so called "spamming" ?
> *This thread should be closed.* *It makes no sense to ban him for "spamming" the thread and then keeping the very same thread alive.*


It started out as videos on youtube then we found out there was a dvd coming out....everyone got stoked and BDW was the shit,people were like oh im gonna buy his dvd i cant wait...Then all of the sudden this big ass spam fest starts and he's now a phony,and RIU did not want to edit the zekedogg post, then BDW had a fit and left for a bit only to return,then him and FDD and Zekedogg battled it put for awhile then awhile after that he was considered to be a spammer for advertising his dvd and was banned from the site...If i missed anything feel free to add but so far thats my interpretation of what went down.... Then he was battling with mods and zekedoggs...He was advertising since page one but it was never and issue until later and then it was brought up.I think its personal dislikes that got him banned...but thats neither here nor there,Plus if your a member here your supposed to be 18,and that means you should be old enough to tell if your getting ripped off..BDW is not ripping people off...He says make a 50$ donation and this is what you get..either its good deal in your eyes or its not your not obligated to buy it people have free will you know....You think people like Jorge cervantes,ed rosenthal,or marc emery got where they are for free or by giving away there knowledge for free..I dont think so and people give there money to see these people all the time, If marc emery posted a thread saying Buy seeds from "marc emery seeds" to support prohibition,Would you guys ban him from RIU merely because he did not clear it with the admin??even though he's one of the biggest pot activist in the world and does as much possible for the "medical marijuana cause" including charging money or taking donations....


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> come on. this thread has been running how long? BDW comes in and baits everyone how often? "new video out any day now". come on. compare that to a posted link. come on, give me something good here. he did his best to "play" as many people as he could. he said he needed funds to "start a war chest". wtf? come on. then posted his EMAIL addy. come on.
> 
> he can PM ROLLITUP if he wants to come back so bad.
> 
> i'm out.


well since he's banned i guess he cant bait anyoneBut im curious how was he baiting us..He said if you want to learn my tricks of the trade,buy my dvd...simple as that if you want his knowledge buy his dvd or just watch the free stuff and dont buy his dvd.People have free will they are not obligated to buy anything which is why i dont get it how its spam.He did answer questions/pm's i even asked him a question in his pm and got a response and it was a growing question straight from his dvd.."What nutes where you using for veg" His response was this...I use advanced nutrients,you can get them here...Ooops i think i just spammed 
Advanced Nutrients Online: Sales Of Advanced Nutrients Products & Advanced Nutrient Growth Enhancers


----------



## MrNotorious (Jun 30, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> People have free will they are not obligated to buy anything which is why i dont get it how its spam.


That's because it's not spam. People are just childish.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2008)

he was soliciting members for money. call it what you want, he's gone. 

once again, PM ROLLITUP. or are you all scared? it's easier to just come here and bash the mods. no?

i don't know what you all want anyways. BDW to be able to come back and say "any day now"? or him to come back and talk more shit about medical growers? what?


he was banned. it was approved by rollitup. if you want further action PM ROLLITUP!!!!! sheesh


----------



## notorious (Jun 30, 2008)

(chanting) "Free browndirtwarrior,freebrowndirtwarrior,Freebrowndirtwarrrior...."


----------



## born2grow (Jun 30, 2008)

He can just change his user name, and be back in 5 min anyways, so whats the use?

was he warned atleast! Seems kind of silly to me, but just a thought...lol


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jun 30, 2008)

He's been back  High BDW, we love you!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2008)

i talked to rollitup and he unbanned him.


----------



## shamegame (Jun 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i talked to rollitup and he unbanned him.


Very nice of you to go out of your way. I hope he follows the rules and we can all play nice.


----------



## panhead (Jun 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's called "spam". come on, you can't come here and use this site to promote your product without the site owners approval. that's just common decency.
> 
> do you know the "arrangement" riu has with gk or nirvana or anyone else who has products for sale? i don't but i know they have at least discussed it.


These are 2 points i agree 100% with,what GK or Nirvana does is irrelevant,i also agree that if ANY cash was to change hands from the use of this site then arrangements should have been made IN ADVANCE,this site is not free for RIU,it costs him money,BDW has a right to sell his videos but RIU also has the right to recoupe some of the investment he's made & still making into this site.


----------



## shamegame (Jun 30, 2008)

panhead said:


> These are 2 points i agree 100% with,what GK or Nirvana does is irrelevant,i also agree that if ANY cash was to change hands from the use of this site then arrangements should have been made IN ADVANCE,this site is not free for RIU,it costs him money,BDW has a right to sell his videos but RIU also has the right to recoupe some of the investment he's made & still making into this site.


The owner of RIU is making good money off this site ( It takes mucho persistence and work to build a site up ). He is not out any cash here so don't worry heh.


----------



## born2grow (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome!!!!! Welcome back BDW!!! Keep up the good fight!! 

Lots of support out here for you


----------



## born2grow (Jun 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i talked to rollitup and he unbanned him.


Helped get him banned, then helped get him unbanned. 

Hmmm fdd the hero? 

"Oops" guess i'm banned now to


----------



## notorious (Jun 30, 2008)

hell ya...Thats what we need now a Guerrilla Room with browndirtwarrior as the mod in there....lol I know I would be tuned in...


----------



## notorious (Jun 30, 2008)

He should talk to RIU and get a nice link to his T.V Page,website and track who buys his dvd, RIU gets there share,so does the warrior...Web sites aren't cheap I know I have a few myself.


----------



## kilik2007 (Jun 30, 2008)

born2grow said:


> Helped get him banned, then helped get him unbanned.
> 
> Hmmm fdd the hero?
> 
> "Oops" guess i'm banned now to



Did you just get mad at fdd for banning BDW, and then also get mad at fdd for unbanning BDW...? Tough crowd to please, don't ya think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2008)

kilik2007 said:


> Did you just get mad at fdd for banning BDW, and then also get mad at fdd for unbanning BDW...? Tough crowd to please, don't ya think?


kinda how i feel. i can't win either way so, .......................


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> kinda how i feel. i can't win either way so, .......................


fuck it dude, let's go bowling ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> fuck it dude, let's go bowling ...


i will kick your ass at bowling. i think.


----------



## eric711 (Jun 30, 2008)

2 words ambitition and balls. good videos and fucking amazing grow


----------



## bluetick (Jun 30, 2008)

I think BDW has washed his hands with RIU. He's not the one asking to be unbanned but the argument of why he was banned in the first place. Anyways... LET'S SMOKE


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i will kick your ass at bowling. i think.


I'm sure. I'm about a 125 average bowler. I'm more in it for the beer.

YouTube - Nobody f***s with the Jesus

full version: YouTube - Nobody fucks with the jesus


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> I'm sure. I'm about a 125 average bowler. I'm more in it for the beer.
> 
> YouTube - Nobody f***s with the Jesus
> 
> full version: YouTube - Nobody fucks with the jesus





YouTube - Kingpin - Showdown


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Kingpin - Showdown


Murray's hair is a whole new level of awesome in that clip.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> Murray's hair is a whole new level of awesome in that clip.


i love that movie.  YouTube - Kingpin - Roy Munson OWNED


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2008)

YouTube - Kingpin - Sexy Bowling Distractions Scene 1


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Kingpin - Sexy Bowling Distractions Scene 1


Its a little nippy in here


----------



## born2grow (Jul 2, 2008)

kilik2007 said:


> Did you just get mad at fdd for banning BDW, and then also get mad at fdd for unbanning BDW...? Tough crowd to please, don't ya think?


Guess that one went,...way over your head  ....


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 2, 2008)

born2grow said:


> Guess that one went,...way over your head  ....


Just a little over


----------



## panhead (Jul 2, 2008)

shamegame said:


> The owner of RIU is making good money off this site ( It takes mucho persistence and work to build a site up ). He is not out any cash here so don't worry heh.


I wasnt worried about RIU not profiting but he should be able to profit off all who profit from the use of his site,business 1st


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 2, 2008)

panhead said:


> I wasnt worried about RIU not profiting but he should be able to profit off all who profit from the use of his site,business 1st


Or at least state whether he wants profits


----------



## Mco2405 (Jul 2, 2008)

Brwndirt, you straight up blew the fourms up!!! I guess its safe to say that you are the "Fonzy" in the pot culture, lol.


----------



## Mco2405 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Panhead, how do I sign the petition for the medcinal marijuana, I live in the tri-city area and have no information at all on it. Help a fella out.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 3, 2008)

riu makes profit.. what about the elite money you sent them?
its def not going to a .com address. thats for sure


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 3, 2008)

it is a .org but the adveritising money needs to go somewhere.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 3, 2008)

exactly..
thats what i'm talkin about.


----------



## DWR (Jul 4, 2008)

Jo brwndirtwarrior where u @ 

man i miss ya ^^ 

.................................... peace


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 5, 2008)

DWR said:


> Jo brwndirtwarrior where u @
> 
> man i miss ya ^^
> 
> .................................... peace


i heard he was banned. but thats just a rumor i think.


----------



## moon47usaco (Jul 10, 2008)

Whateva...!! I just want to see the new you tube spot its a bit overdue... =]

If i wanted to be concerned with buying, selling or advertising i would pay to be an elite and use the appropriate forum for that not in an outdoor sub forum...

Just my two cents... 

Wow two cents... Thats like 10000000 pennies right... =P

How many hamburgers do i have in my hand... Oh man food math... I duno EIGHT... ??


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 10, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i heard he was banned. but thats just a rumor i think.


i think fdd banned him,

but he unbanned him too...


----------



## Weed Guy (Jul 10, 2008)

Where the hell is the final YouTube video? He was just stringing us all along, theres not gonna actually be a YouTube realease, i bet BDW will say on YouTube (not here, he odviously doesnt realise that hes been unbanned?) that we should buy the DVD to find out what happens. 

I have a plan, How much is the DVD? $20 (His site is down...)? If everyone chips in we can buy 1 copy then i (or whoever) can put it on Mininova/Pirate Bay etc.... and post the torrent link here...??

Admins of RIU: Can you see the last time he logged in?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 10, 2008)

this thread is a year old.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 10, 2008)

happy 1 year! hhaa


----------



## CanadianGrowMan (Jul 10, 2008)

Lol, yeah, i just watched the videos and cant wait to see the rest... btw, nice job on posting at 4:20 Anita!  (assuming you're in the same time zone as me. if not, then sorry for sounding like a nut lol)


----------



## shamegame (Jul 10, 2008)

If episode 12 doesn't come out soon I am going to cut my dog in half, and beat the top half to death with the bottom half.


----------



## born2grow (Jul 10, 2008)

shamegame said:


> If episode 12 doesn't come out soon I am going to cut my dog in half, and beat the top half to death with the bottom half.


I know the feeling. What started out as antisipation has been turning into anger and frustration.

The natives are getting restless bdw! better throw us a bone...lol


----------



## CanadianGrowMan (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah! throw us a bone or people are gonna start cutting dogs in half! lol


----------



## skunkdog (Jul 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this thread is a year old.


 
yes and maybe it needs to r.i.p?


----------



## bluetick (Jul 10, 2008)

Is this what everybody is looking for ? Hmmm. Even threw Fdd props. Imagine that.

12
YouTube - Episode12

13
YouTube - Tommy Chong meets Browndirtwarrior

14
YouTube - Episode14

Now stop crying.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 10, 2008)

sweet .


----------



## shamegame (Jul 10, 2008)

Yay finally! Thanks BDW.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 10, 2008)

i watched 12. funny, where he shows my post, under my user name it says "fukstik". i only changed it to that about a week or so ago. so he put that part of the video together just this past week. 

i made it to the part where tommy talks about a movie with cheech. got bored and closed the window. if i ever meet tommy chong i will only have 1 question for him: "do you wanna hit this?"

i made it 1 minute into 14 and just gave up. 


it was nice of him to show my user name though. it says a lot about the man. his good, we just don't agree on some things.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 11, 2008)

blazing ganjaaa blazing ganjaaaa. thanks bdw.


----------



## ToastyBowlDropper (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm so, so looking forward to season 2 of brwndirt's work. oh yes... oh yes my friends... you can smell the excitement in the digital/pot culture breeze! SMELL IT I TELL YOU!!!

And I loved the huge cloud of smoke hovering over the crowd in 14. It looked like you might get high from just standing around >.< 

Good work mate. Glad you're out and about now. I'ma keep a eye in your direction


----------



## kingc (Jul 11, 2008)

dude i live in toronto, and ive been smoking killer bc .. i hope your doing all the wonders make the universe bless you if you are the giver of life


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 11, 2008)

fuking fantastic is all i have to say,now the haters can be at rest hahaIs it just me or were those some nice colas, i haven't seen a single mention of it yet.


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i watched 12. funny, where he shows my post, under my user name it says "fukstik". i only changed it to that about a week or so ago. so he put that part of the video together just this past week.
> 
> i made it to the part where tommy talks about a movie with cheech. got bored and closed the window. if i ever meet tommy chong i will only have 1 question for him: "do you wanna hit this?"
> 
> ...


 Everyone watch episode 14 till the end,it's round 2


----------



## DWR (Jul 11, 2008)

sry brwndirt.... but i didnt find your episode's special 

Whats was it all about, what do u have now ???? money... ? 

im not hating, just would like to know what he's idea was, and what he can do now... ????


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey, I want to thank all you guys who enjoyed this stage of the journey. It's been one wild ride. Sorry to those of you who didn't like it. 

I hope my endorsment of ths site brings added traffic -- it's my little way of saying thanks. It's been a bumpy ride to be sure, and I would like to apologize openly to any and all who I may have offended. I'm sorry, I'm only human and a slave to my emotions at times. It's frustrating when you face opposition in your own camp when we are at war and only trying to fight it. But it's all a learning process for me too. There is no rule book. I had something to say, to share. I put it out there ... and now the world is responding -- for better or for worse.

I just can't put energy into infighting anymore. It is what it is -- my work. Most seem to like it, some don't. But I will take my batting average. I just want to fight this war now. And they WILL come and get me. I hope you know that...

peace.


----------



## born2grow (Jul 11, 2008)

Fight the good fight my brother!

You have lots of support out here!


----------



## CanadianGrowMan (Jul 11, 2008)

born2grow said:


> Fight the good fight my brother!
> 
> You have lots of support out here!


 

We're all behind you Dirtman!


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 11, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Hey, I want to thank all you guys who enjoyed this stage of the journey. It's been one wild ride. Sorry to those of you who didn't like it.
> 
> I hope my endorsment of ths site brings added traffic -- it's my little way of saying thanks. It's been a bumpy ride to be sure, and I would like to apologize openly to any and all who I may have offended. I'm sorry, I'm only human and a slave to my emotions at times. It's frustrating when you face opposition in your own camp when we are at war and only trying to fight it. But it's all a learning process for me too. There is no rule book. I had something to say, to share. I put it out there ... and now the world is responding -- for better or for worse.
> 
> ...


Where here to support you man,keep on fighting


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 11, 2008)

DWR said:


> sry brwndirt.... but i didnt find your episode's special
> 
> Whats was it all about, what do u have now ???? money... ?
> 
> im not hating, just would like to know what he's idea was, and what he can do now... ????


If you have to ask a ? like that then your not even on this earth.


----------



## ToastyBowlDropper (Jul 11, 2008)

We love ya dirtman!!! I am very glad to have found you're videos and such because you are a fighter we need to watch out for. You sir, are going to make a difference, and thats important. You're not the masked-man anymore, you're out there. You've gotten people's attention and now you're going to do something with it and i think that is just, great. Really. 

I'm watching man, I'm with ya >.<


----------



## Arrid (Jul 11, 2008)

I saw the ending of the 420 rally, the bit where he's all dressed and gardening in his back yard..

had me chuckling for a while. 

I figure that is what to come?

Nice stuff anyway.


Let's all smoke a big fat spliff and be happy!!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

cheers!!!


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 11, 2008)

come and fucking get me


----------



## bluetick (Jul 11, 2008)

You could send a $100 bill in the mail to everybody in the world and still find people who would complain about it.


----------



## panhead (Jul 11, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> I just can't put energy into infighting anymore. It is what it is -- my work. Most seem to like it, some don't. But I will take my batting average. I just want to fight this war now. And they WILL come and get me. I hope you know that...
> peace.


Dont blame ya one bit,why bother when every new post is met with petty critisisms from "internet warriors" who post pics with blocked out faces & log on using proxies so they can remain incognito & maintain a level of comfortable secrecy,you know the drill.

I dont give a shit what anybody says,your video's have done much to benifit the cause & surely much more than any of the internet critics have done,you should be proud as fuk,i would be.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 11, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> If you have to ask a ? like that then your not even on this earth.


I think it is important to understand that not everyone wants weed legal. Some people like the status quo and are doing quite well with the way things are. I'm not saying that this is the case with this gentleman, but if I have failed to articulate my point of view, it might well be that he is simply opposed to it. Which is cool.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 11, 2008)

panhead said:


> Dont blame ya one bit,why bother when every new post is met with petty critisisms from "internet warriors" who post pics with blocked out faces & log on using proxies so they can remain incognito & maintain a level of comfortable secrecy,you know the drill.
> 
> I dont give a shit what anybody says,your video's have done much to benifit the cause & surely much more than any of the internet critics have done,you should be proud as fuk,i would be.


I AM proud my man. I just got an email from Tommy Chong telling me how impressed he is after watching the ending. And while he may be a stoner icon from the 70s, google his bio and you will be surprised at what he has done. Do you know he has done 6 feature films alone? The man is a legend. To get the nod from him brings this to a whole new level. And stay tuned. I'm working on a feature film about my adventures in the growing trade (that he may star in). You're getting it here first.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> I AM proud my man. I just got an email from Tommy Chong telling me how impressed he is after watching the ending. And while he may be a stoner icon from the 70s, google his bio and you will be surprised at what he has done. Do you know he has done 6 feature films alone? The man is a legend. To get the nod from him brings this to a whole new level. And stay tuned. I'm working on a feature film about my adventures in the growing trade (that he may star in). You're getting it here first.


Keep it up man!

KEEP THE PEACE!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 12, 2008)

Glad to see ya back browndirt. I ordered a copy and I cant wait to get it man!


----------



## scottiedoo (Jul 12, 2008)

I've been lurking on this site EVERY DAY for almost a year now... scared as shit to actually post anything.... but I cant help but throw browndirt some props here on my first post... truly inspirational... you are a TRUE "trailblazer" in this trade... w/ one heavy-ass pair o ballz to rip off that disguise with SO many watching... (even lookin' all Groundskeeper Willy like!!) about the biggest middle finger you could give to the "establishment" & I was literally cheering out loud when I saw gardenknomn & Fdd's posts on that episode.... totally woke my girlfriend up when she was sound asleep!!  I know those guys have no idea who I am... but after spending COUNTLESS hours here absorbing their knowledge that they graciously spread on this forum.. I almost feel like they're friends of mine.... especially since I see packs of Ernie Ball strings in fdd's pics!!... tells me he's a picker! maybe if I was in cali we could jam a bit!! (I use Remo heads FYI) so here on my first post... I say good day sir! and thanks once again for your contributions to the "movement" browndirt and everyone else who has contributed to this site... maybe someday we wont have to be "underground" about our love for the most amazing plant in nature...


----------



## Weed Guy (Jul 12, 2008)

scottiedoo said:


> I've been lurking on this site EVERY DAY for almost a year now... scared as shit to actually post anything.... but I cant help but throw browndirt some props here on my first post... truly inspirational... you are a TRUE "trailblazer" in this trade... w/ one heavy-ass pair o ballz to rip off that disguise with SO many watching... (even lookin' all Groundskeeper Willy like!!) about the biggest middle finger you could give to the "establishment" & I was literally cheering out loud when I saw gardenknomn & Fdd's posts on that episode.... totally woke my girlfriend up when she was sound asleep!!  I know those guys have no idea who I am... but after spending COUNTLESS hours here absorbing their knowledge that they graciously spread on this forum.. I almost feel like they're friends of mine.... especially since I see packs of Ernie Ball strings in fdd's pics!!... tells me he's a picker! maybe if I was in cali we could jam a bit!! (I use Remo heads FYI) so here on my first post... I say good day sir! and thanks once again for your contributions to the "movement" browndirt and everyone else who has contributed to this site... maybe someday we wont have to be "underground" about our love for the most amazing plant in nature...


You joined in Oct 2007, and havent made a post. I congratulate you!. I allways see a thread/post and just have to make a comment about it. You have nothing to fear about making posts though, if i remember correctly RIU doesnt store IP adresses, so even if the police requested teh servers they couldnt do anything with the data except read what you are reading now....


----------



## scottiedoo (Jul 12, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> You joined in Oct 2007, and havent made a post. I congratulate you!. I allways see a thread/post and just have to make a comment about it. You have nothing to fear about making posts though, if i remember correctly RIU doesnt store IP adresses, so even if the police requested teh servers they couldnt do anything with the data except read what you are reading now....


cool.. I might be a little more active here now... spent the last year or so in my own cannabis school... with jorge cervantes dvd's/bible and rollitup as my professors.. not even having to ask q's because of the boatloads of info here.. since then I got things "dialed in" and after a couple midgrade/herme crops I'm almost ready to start a journal worth reading... new strain for me now.. soma NYCD coming soon!! I'm on day 18 of 12/12 now.. stay tuned.. this is a trenton inspired grow..  ps... minus the viper!!!!


----------



## DWR (Jul 13, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> If you have to ask a ? like that then your not even on this earth.



 Im pretty much on this earth, I was just saying the last 2 episodes wernt that special... I was waiting for more action ..... but i did like the others .... 


What i would like to know, what has he done with this ? What was hes movement towards the laws of marijuana, or did he just grow stuff illegal without a meaning except to earn money and pay he's bills off ?

Just want to know....


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 13, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Glad to see ya back browndirt. I ordered a copy and I cant wait to get it man!


got something special coming at you man -- for keeping the faith. Let me regroup here and I'll get it out to you. Working on a distribution deal right now!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 13, 2008)

scottiedoo said:


> I've been lurking on this site EVERY DAY for almost a year now... scared as shit to actually post anything.... but I cant help but throw browndirt some props here on my first post... truly inspirational... you are a TRUE "trailblazer" in this trade... w/ one heavy-ass pair o ballz to rip off that disguise with SO many watching... (even lookin' all Groundskeeper Willy like!!) about the biggest middle finger you could give to the "establishment" & I was literally cheering out loud when I saw gardenknomn & Fdd's posts on that episode.... totally woke my girlfriend up when she was sound asleep!!  I know those guys have no idea who I am... but after spending COUNTLESS hours here absorbing their knowledge that they graciously spread on this forum.. I almost feel like they're friends of mine.... especially since I see packs of Ernie Ball strings in fdd's pics!!... tells me he's a picker! maybe if I was in cali we could jam a bit!! (I use Remo heads FYI) so here on my first post... I say good day sir! and thanks once again for your contributions to the "movement" browndirt and everyone else who has contributed to this site... maybe someday we wont have to be "underground" about our love for the most amazing plant in nature...


...this is inspiring.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 13, 2008)

Hell yeah man im glad all the hard work is payin off.


----------



## genfranco (Jul 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i watched 12. funny, where he shows my post, under my user name it says "fukstik". i only changed it to that about a week or so ago. so he put that part of the video together just this past week.
> 
> i made it to the part where tommy talks about a movie with cheech. got bored and closed the window. if i ever meet tommy chong i will only have 1 question for him: "do you wanna hit this?"
> 
> ...


damn dude... a simple thanks for putting me in the video would have been enough man... hehehe


----------



## genfranco (Jul 14, 2008)

good movies maaan. 

tommy chong seems cool to hang out with .. puff puff pass brotha... you should have told him to call you by the right name dude.. good luck with the fight...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Havent heard from you in awhile brown dirt was wondering what was happening.Anyway awesome job bro!!!!!*


----------



## DWR (Jul 14, 2008)

I should of read your youtube page... ^^

allow me to quote 


> What does it take to get a quarter million bucks worth the world's finest marijuana to you during marijuana prohibition? A whole lot of blood, sweat and and tears -- that's what! Will the Browndirt Warrior finally run the gauntlet of police,thieves, and nature's wrath and harvest his bud?
> 
> An urban legend is born in this superbly crafted, brilliantly edit production that will take you were reality has never dared go ... and likely ever will again.
> 
> ...


so yeah it was just basicly for you grow and to earn money, now thats the way ^^ hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Jul 14, 2008)

really inspiring browndirt.. when you showed fdds post i felt like i was apart of something special. i cant really discribe the feeling i got. thanks is all i have to say..


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 14, 2008)

Jakebakingcake said:


> really inspiring browndirt.. when you showed fdds post i felt like i was apart of something special. i cant really discribe the feeling i got. thanks is all i have to say..


...my pleasure. This site has been good to me.


----------



## napalesegrizzly23 (Jul 14, 2008)

Must say you're pot movie is the shit!!! Very well done. Nice ending! "Come and Get me" haha nice. Hope you are going to get some more footage of youre back yard. Looks like some monster holes.


----------



## notorious (Jul 14, 2008)

I put out the word a few weeks ago through another marijuana forum that RIU wanted browndirtwarrior back over here..and Hopefully that helped to get you back over here.... Pass on the knowledge...


----------



## ceerock (Jul 14, 2008)

Love the ending... Love the whole thing ... Will purchase and add to my collection.. PEACE...


----------



## DWR (Jul 15, 2008)

So bdw you can answer evryone else but u cant me ?

I found my question to be very important... oh well.... gl with your second quartet million harvest ^^


----------



## MrKhola (Jul 15, 2008)

DWR, no offence mate but I think that topic has been squeezed dry a few months back.

At your job, do you not expect to get paid at the end of the week?

This is the Dirtmans living (or at least 1 of them I assume) and the fact he can make a juicy sum from it just shows he is very good at what he does. I think his whole series has re-inforced pot growing is NOT 'easy money'!

People focus on money too much these days anyway... Rich? Poor? whichever just do your nest to live happy (and grow like a pro!!)

WD Browndirt... looking forward to the next project (conductivedan offa Youtube)


----------



## DWR (Jul 15, 2008)

MrKhola said:


> DWR, no offence mate but I think that topic has been squeezed dry a few months back.
> 
> At your job, do you not expect to get paid at the end of the week?
> 
> ...


........... ^^ yeah i want to hear it myself from him.. im not gona go through all he's post on the internet when he could just tell me what he has done for hes life aso......

peace


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 15, 2008)

DWR said:


> ........... ^^ yeah i want to hear it myself from him.. im not gona go through all he's post on the internet when he could just tell me what he has done for hes life aso......
> 
> peace


I never set out to make a political film. I started out making a movie with the working title Geurrillas in Our Midst (an obvious play on words). It was to be a romanticized look at the life of the outdoor grower and thumb my nose at the law. Then things started to happen, to go wrong. I almost quit making the film on several occasions. What you see is what the film evolved into -- prohibition. 

Selling DVDs and branding browndirtwarrior is just a way to build a war chest to fight the war. The proceeds go back into producing content on the war on marijuana. Prohibition is just the beginning of the goodies I have coming on this phony war. But don't expect prohibition 2 or anything like that, because the show is a one-off ... and any attempt to duplicate it would be a cheap Hollywood tactic.

There are the purists out there who think that commercializing this thing in some way diminishes the content and denotes alterior motives, and I understand and appreciate that point of view. And they would be right on one count: there IS an alterior motive. I want to affect change. But I need help. I need resources. I've been arrest for cultivation. I've gone through the court system. I know what it's like to be villified for doing this. And it's just wrong.


----------



## DWR (Jul 15, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> I never set out to make a political film. I started out making a movie with the working title Geurrillas in Our Midst (an obvious play on words). It was to be a romanticized look at the life of the outdoor grower and thumb my nose at the law. Then things started to happen, to go wrong. I almost quit making the film on several occasions. What you see is what the film evolved into -- prohibition.
> 
> Selling DVDs and branding browndirtwarrior is just a way to build a war chest to fight the war. The proceeds go back into producing content on the war on marijuana. Prohibition is just the beginning of the goodies I have coming on this phony war. But don't expect prohibition 2 or anything like that, because the show is a one-off ... and any attempt to duplicate it would be a cheap Hollywood tactic.
> 
> There are the purists out there who think that commercializing this thing in some way diminishes the content and denotes alterior motives, and I understand and appreciate that point of view. And they would be right on one count: there IS an alterior motive. I want to affect change. But I need help. I need resources. I've been arrest for cultivation. I've gone through the court system. I know what it's like to be villified for doing this. And it's just wrong.



Well yeah sure making a second movie would just prove your Eager for that money..... i mean making a movie and selling it wont help marijuana get legal.. glad u share my point of view there 

I enjoy'd your adventure.... Butt now its time to kick ass man dont stop go harder.... 


So did u get out of debt and shit man ? How much did u Harvest


How do u plan " War Chest" Or what do u mean by this ? 

Peace man  Keep the green growing...


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 15, 2008)

DWR said:


> Well yeah sure making a second movie would just prove your Eager for that money..... i mean making a movie and selling it wont help marijuana get legal.. glad u share my point of view there
> 
> I enjoy'd your adventure.... Butt now its time to kick ass man dont stop go harder....
> 
> ...


you're pretty good at being an agitator *and* missing the point.

as he stated, the movie would provide 'funds for the war chest', meaning that even outside of the publicizing the common irony that is marijuana prohibition (which does help, in my opnion), the moneys it provides can do nothing but help further ventures into exposing the lunacy that is the war on drugs. get it?


----------



## DWR (Jul 15, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> you're pretty good at being an agitator *and* missing the point.
> 
> as he stated, the movie would provide 'funds for the war chest', meaning that even outside of the publicizing the common irony that is marijuana prohibition (which does help, in my opnion), the moneys it provides can do nothing but help further ventures into exposing the lunacy that is the war on drugs. get it?



 nope just want to know ..... Whats to agitating ? That he's fake ????? peace......


----------



## timfbmx (Jul 15, 2008)

browndirt if you can tell me when and were I can purchase the DVD let me know.... hope all is well with u my freind


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2008)

War chest - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

bail money?


----------



## panhead (Jul 15, 2008)

Here we go with the stupid,petty,childish,baby shit,hey look at me ive got the most serious question on earth bullshit again.

Everybody instigating in this thread,you only look cool to the other instigators,to the other 99% of us you look like dicks,dicks who want nothing more than to ruin & thread & run off the person who the thread is based on.

Wont be long now .


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> War chest - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> bail money?


LOL, that would be a legal defense fund. It'll come later I'm sure. After I fake my arrest for buddy.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 16, 2008)

panhead said:


> Here we go with the stupid,petty,childish,baby shit,hey look at me ive got the most serious question on earth bullshit again.
> 
> Everybody instigating in this thread,you only look cool to the other instigators,to the other 99% of us you look like dicks,dicks who want nothing more than to ruin & thread & run off the person who the thread is based on.
> 
> Wont be long now .


it's all good panhead. I'm here for the fans. I won't be defending myself against any self serving non sense anymore. People can say whatever they want. The work is there on youtube, let them judge. And if they want to make personal attacts ...that just speaks for itself. I trust you guys are smart enough to see through all the bullshit. I'm not going to be firing back either. Someone has to take the high road.


----------



## CanadianGrowMan (Jul 16, 2008)

Good call man. Dicks will be dicks. All I say is, you made a kickass video, and you're doin good work to end the prohibition.

On another note, those plants were fucking awesome! someday I'll have grows like that


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 16, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> it's all good panhead. I'm here for the fans. I won't be defending myself against any self serving non sense anymore. People can say whatever they want. The work is there on youtube, let them judge. And if they want to make personal attacts ...that just speaks for itself. I trust you guys are smart enough to see through all the bullshit. I'm not going to be firing back either. Someone has to take the high road.


MORE POWER TO YA!


----------



## PceNluV (Jul 16, 2008)

damn brwndirt simply amazing man.. i respect you and everything we all stand for here on these sites...love what you have done in your movies and im glad u decided to finish it instead of quit half way through...too bad about the other crops but at least you still got a hefty harvest...better then nothin is what i always say...full of excitement and intensity, you put so much work into everything...very good job...anytime u make it to ND lemme know theres plenty of cold beers here for ya...take it easy and hopefully that will help u out with your debt problems...very good job... peace & love...


----------



## Dan Nabis (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Brown Dirt,

This is my first post ever in a cannabis forum and I couldn't see a better place to first give an opinion than on your thread.

First off, I loved your movie and was impressed by it. I put a messege up on one of the episodes on youtube telling you that I think it should be airing on the Documentary channel once a week. They love these kinds of movies. I am thinking about purchasing it too. It would only be fair since you did put your time, effort, money and artistic touch into something that really entertained me. We all have to do something to earn a living and I am glad that you did something that not only can help you but it helps others as well even if for some it was merely entertainment.

As for the people who comment about you trying to earn money off of your movie or your other cannabis related work that you do, I just can't seem to understand any problems with that. You damn well deserve it in my opinion. How is working for a living selling oneself out? The only people who could complain without being a hypocrit would be someone who is jobless and/or gets their living paid for by some means that they aren't working for. These people who criticize you are more than likely selling themselves out for a buck somewhere by investing their time and resources in some endeavor that helps to pay their bills as well, (I would hope anyways.) We pretty much all have to work to earn a living and you putting your back and your artistic talents into something is a fully worthy way of contributing not only to yourself, but to others and to society as a whole. I commend and admire you for that. You made some good shit. 

Working hard whether its with a paint brush, a camera, your back, your pen or flipping burgers is in no way selling oneself out. Almost all of us have to do it and when you can find ways to not only do it for yourself but for others, its awesome.


----------



## DWR (Jul 16, 2008)

panhead said:


> Here we go with the stupid,petty,childish,baby shit,hey look at me ive got the most serious question on earth bullshit again.
> 
> Everybody instigating in this thread,you only look cool to the other instigators,to the other 99% of us you look like dicks,dicks who want nothing more than to ruin & thread & run off the person who the thread is based on.
> 
> Wont be long now .



u mean me  ?????  I dont think so ... if ya do  ask brwn himself... ^^


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Jul 16, 2008)

Dan Nabis said:


> Hey Brown Dirt,
> 
> This is my first post ever in a cannabis forum and I couldn't see a better place to first give an opinion than on your thread.
> 
> ...


well put. all you whiners calling the dirtman a sellout, let me ask you this, do you have a job? if so, do you work for free? I"m sure this is his fulltime profession for him, so of course he needs to make some money! be it for his war chest or to put food on the table I see nothing wrong with it. I'm happy to see his success for his talents!


----------



## ORECAL (Jul 16, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> it's all good panhead. I'm here for the fans. I won't be defending myself against any self serving non sense anymore. People can say whatever they want. The work is there on youtube, let them judge. And if they want to make personal attacts ...that just speaks for itself. I trust you guys are smart enough to see through all the bullshit. I'm not going to be firing back either. Someone has to take the high road.


good to see you back BDW!!!!! Been awhile..... gunna check out episode 12 tonight (been away for a while myself).


----------



## jeremy (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey BDW,

Have followed your vids since you started and just got to watch the last 3 last night. Just wanted to saw good job and thanks for all the time you put in making those. Its very appriciated all around


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 17, 2008)

Dan Nabis said:


> Hey Brown Dirt,
> 
> This is my first post ever in a cannabis forum and I couldn't see a better place to first give an opinion than on your thread.
> 
> ...


thanks man. thanks for putting it all into perspective.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 17, 2008)

4cyl5spd said:


> well put. all you whiners calling the dirtman a sellout, let me ask you this, do you have a job? if so, do you work for free? I"m sure this is his fulltime profession for him, so of course he needs to make some money! be it for his war chest or to put food on the table I see nothing wrong with it. I'm happy to see his success for his talents!


You rock dude!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 17, 2008)

jeremy said:


> Hey BDW,
> 
> Have followed your vids since you started and just got to watch the last 3 last night. Just wanted to saw good job and thanks for all the time you put in making those. Its very appriciated all around


 
cheers mate


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 17, 2008)

PceNluV said:


> damn brwndirt simply amazing man.. i respect you and everything we all stand for here on these sites...love what you have done in your movies and im glad u decided to finish it instead of quit half way through...too bad about the other crops but at least you still got a hefty harvest...better then nothin is what i always say...full of excitement and intensity, you put so much work into everything...very good job...anytime u make it to ND lemme know theres plenty of cold beers here for ya...take it easy and hopefully that will help u out with your debt problems...very good job... peace & love...


Tip one for me buddy!


----------



## tckfui (Jul 17, 2008)

wow, really liked the ending. 
I still dont undestand what happen in episode 10 11 or 12? I forget which, wen you find all the plants choped down but than pull a dufle bag of pot out of nowhere, what the hell happen did someone take the pot? or were you screwing around, or are me and all my friends too high and readig into this too much?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2008)

tckfui said:


> wow, really liked the ending.
> I still dont undestand what happen in episode 10 11 or 12? I forget which, wen you find all the plants choped down but than pull a dufle bag of pot out of nowhere, what the hell happen did someone take the pot? or were you screwing around, or are me and all my friends too high and readig into this too much?


careful with the questions my friend. they have torches lit.


----------



## DWR (Jul 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> careful with the questions my friend. they have torches lit.




how long did u google for that pic ???? rofl


----------



## imnobody (Jul 17, 2008)

im pretty sure it was the duffle bag from the previous spot w/ the helicopter


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2008)

imnobody said:


> im pretty sure it was the duffle bag from the previous spot w/ the helicopter



you're guessing.


----------



## tckfui (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm scared 
that crossed my mind, but I thought he took that one when he took it


----------



## PceNluV (Jul 18, 2008)

holy shit now u guys got me all confused... i don't remember which one it came from, but one flooded and then i think the other crop got cut down by some bastards that rightfully didn't grow it.... and the duffle bag came from the grow op with the helicopter...he got outta there with it and then put it in the garbage can...love the ending browndirt and how u talked to the cop like everything was normal which is the way to do it... very nice bro...keep up the good work and i cannot wait to see what u come out with next...peacez


----------



## tckfui (Jul 18, 2008)

aw man, now I'm confused!!!
I watched the last 5 episodes again last night, but I've seen them all soo many times its all a big confused story line now  I watch them all out of order too because my friends like it and are all at different points in the video 

but man, I thought when the chopper came he took a duffle bag put it in the garbage can and got the fuck up out of their, than in a later video he goes to another crop or the same unfinished crop and it was all choped... than he does some stuff, dancing and whatnot, and I thought somewear in their he pulled another duffle bag out from somewear and put it in yet another garbage can... but I dont know I'm all confused now


----------



## Wordz (Jul 18, 2008)

How is one duffel bag a quarter million dollars of pot?


----------



## tckfui (Jul 18, 2008)

okay, so

episode 10-happiness... helicopters come in, "...oh shit the pot!" runs gets green duffle bag, throws bag in trunk next to tan garbage pail. Gets the fuck up outa there. it is possible that he stashes the bag somewhere to get it later. ( but we dont see it)

episode 11- "risks" going back one more time, talks about dream, than, plant stumps! sad yet dramatic music. flips out, breaks stuff, or has a cow as some might say.. crashes, bowl of oatmeal stares him down, burns the browndirt getup, goes to truck gets a bud from first aid kit, than pulls garbage can and green duffle bag from his truck, than pulls out "stinky" garbage bags from it and puts them into the garbage can tapes it shut, and throws it in the trunk along with the now empty duffle bag.
yes this green duffle bag could be the same one from episode 10 (I'm sure it is just with different stuff inside ), but we see earlier in episode 11 that he arived home safely, and we can assume droped off the bag as to not be cought having anything when going to his crop one last time, hes a smart guy he wouldnt do that. 

am I just too high? can somone help me out


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 18, 2008)

i said i was confused 6 months ago and got my balls ripped off. good luck tck.


----------



## Budsworth (Jul 18, 2008)

Yea and he said come and get me


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 18, 2008)

*boy..I bet that hurt...every time I have gotten my balls ripped off it hurt...*


----------



## tckfui (Jul 18, 2008)

aw man, not my BALLS!!!! I need those!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 18, 2008)

*for what??*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2008)

i was being a dick.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 19, 2008)

*I was being testicles...*


----------



## tckfui (Jul 19, 2008)

I need them for a sexy time, very nice! I lika you!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 19, 2008)

You have to wear a chastity belt to protect your testes. Wait until you find the right genetics to crossbreed with....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 19, 2008)

*what's up nsw??*


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 19, 2008)

No fucking clue whats up....or down....ive been smoking hash and joints all day


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jul 21, 2008)

ey brwndirtwarrior juss seen ur last 3 videos and dayum i cant believe u got away from those cops they looked dead at ur shit AND WTF u ment tommy chong and got some words of a pot head lol


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jul 21, 2008)

and wat were u growin?? wat strain how much was ur final amount


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 21, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> and wat were u growin?? wat strain how much was ur final amount


it's a non commercial strain of a friend of mine. Let's have the boys guess how much weed was in the room. A free signed DVD for the closest guess.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Jul 21, 2008)

My guess is 5 LBS 10 OZ's


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jul 21, 2008)

7 pds 3 ozs


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

Ill go 6lbs


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 21, 2008)

3.5 pounds.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2008)

pictured in that video? the buds you actually show? less than 2 pounds.


----------



## napalesegrizzly23 (Jul 21, 2008)

My guess is 6.8 lbs dry. That room probably smelt sooo strong. 
make any hash bdw?


----------



## Wordz (Jul 21, 2008)

50 gazillion


----------



## merryjiuana (Jul 21, 2008)

3.4 lbs ..


----------



## THEGROWER42384 (Jul 21, 2008)

7.6 lbs of dry bud


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 21, 2008)

*10 lbs................*


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 22, 2008)

1 pound 3/4kiss-ass


----------



## DWR (Jul 22, 2008)

2645 gramms.....


----------



## tckfui (Jul 22, 2008)

74? ?


----------



## djmendoza21 (Jul 22, 2008)

mmm id say like 3 1/2 to 4 pounds?


----------



## daveg1i (Jul 22, 2008)

2 pounds 4 ounces


sick new videos browndirt

and nice ROLLITUP plug

peace


----------



## Days Between (Jul 22, 2008)

3 lbs 71/2 ounces


----------



## skunkdog (Jul 22, 2008)

bout 2 1/2lbs that was on the vid but i say theres about 18lbs maybe more in the room?, but she's right on the dvd there bdw, not to bad for an old boy,!! i see on the end of one of the vids your starting up in the back yard, has fdd rubbed off on u? lol
But if yar are still bushing it and need a good hard worker i am ready!! COME AND GET ME!!


----------



## longlivemtb (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm gonna throw out 2.8 pounds. But what I really want is that link to your website so I can order a DVD please! Are you still supper back orderd or have you filled the huge rush?


----------



## thepot420 (Jul 22, 2008)

All i can say id you are a fucking solder man mad props.


----------



## GreenGold (Jul 22, 2008)

were they dry in the vvid?


----------



## notorious (Jul 22, 2008)

2lbs 10ounce


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Jul 22, 2008)

Enough to get high for a long time


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 22, 2008)

skunkdog said:


> bout 2 1/2lbs that was on the vid but i say theres about 18lbs maybe more in the room?, but she's right on the dvd there bdw, not to bad for an old boy,!! i see on the end of one of the vids your starting up in the back yard, has fdd rubbed off on u? lol
> But if yar are still bushing it and need a good hard worker i am ready!! COME AND GET ME!!


I think he hinted at it in the very first episode of the first video.


----------



## BongToke (Jul 23, 2008)

9 LB 8 Ounce


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 23, 2008)

3 pounds mabey a little over.

48 ounces.

1,344+ grams.


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 23, 2008)

that is some awsome shit brwndirt


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 23, 2008)

skunkdog said:


> bout 2 1/2lbs that was on the vid but i say theres about 18lbs maybe more in the room?, but she's right on the dvd there bdw, not to bad for an old boy,!! i see on the end of one of the vids your starting up in the back yard, has fdd rubbed off on u? lol
> But if yar are still bushing it and need a good hard worker i am ready!! COME AND GET ME!!


you're hired!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 23, 2008)

thepot420 said:


> All i can say id you are a fucking solder man mad props.


hey what ever happened to Harry Pothead? Did AK have Dana Larson thrown in jail?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 23, 2008)

GreenGold said:


> were they dry in the vvid?


...that was a good question. No it just went on the racks. You can see me trimming anyway which kind of implies that it's wet (although sceen time can be confusing depending on how you edit)


----------



## GreenGold (Jul 23, 2008)

hey BrownDirt,
I wanna see those talents of yours indoors!
I could picture you digging a hole by hand 
parking an old beat up bus in the hole
and harvesting 10 pounds every 8 weeks lol

actually if you need help with this Im you man!


----------



## GreenGold (Jul 23, 2008)

my guess is 8 pounds


----------



## thepot420 (Jul 23, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> hey what ever happened to Harry Pothead? Did AK have Dana Larson thrown in jail?


 
No i don't think she did. But agen you are the man. I have got to chill with Tommy to he comes out to our city from time to time to do comedy and signings at the local pipe shop cool fucking man, So real and with it. Not a dick like sum.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jul 23, 2008)

hey brown dirt whats with the web site? it was up but now nothing? oh and my guess is 5.5 lbs. want to buy the vid but now i cant. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bickeybammer (Jul 23, 2008)

hey brown dirt whens the sound track coming out???


----------



## Apache (Jul 24, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks man!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 25, 2008)

thepot420 said:


> No i don't think she did. But agen you are the man. I have got to chill with Tommy to he comes out to our city from time to time to do comedy and signings at the local pipe shop cool fucking man, So real and with it. Not a dick like sum.


He really is a cool dude isn't he? Kind of the embodiment of liberal thinking and a lightning rod for everything that is wrong with our culture. I think the man his highly underrated and pigeon holed into the stoner role.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 25, 2008)

northeastern lights said:


> hey brown dirt whats with the web site? it was up but now nothing? oh and my guess is 5.5 lbs. want to buy the vid but now i cant. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


my webmaster left town suddenly for a family emergency and the site went down the day after he left. I haven't been able to contact him but learned his father is dying. So I don't know what happened to the site but I'm speculating that the host had problems with the content and shut it down. I'll get to the bottom of it soon even if it means putting it up somewhere else.

Sorry about that. It couldn't come at a worse time. I just got a 6 page layout in CC mag and that web address in on there. PM me if you want further information.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Jul 25, 2008)

bickeybammer said:


> hey brown dirt whens the sound track coming out???


I've put MP3s of the original songs on the DVD.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey BrownDirtWarrior My Brother, Glad To See You Taking Time To Talk To The People!!!!!!!~~~~~Haven't Got The Chance To Applaud You For The Last Few Episodes!!!!!,,,,,,,,,,,,They Were Great, HopeFully You Got To Injoy Your 420, & It Wasn't All work!!!!!,,,,,,,,,,,,,Stay Real My Brother!!!!!,Later HATCH


----------



## shamegame (Jul 25, 2008)

Let us know when the website is back up BDW!


----------



## Tongbokes (Jul 25, 2008)

BDW in the spring time .... " It's a good Thang " Go for Gold Browndirt


----------



## Grow it and roll it! (Jul 25, 2008)

God bless you sir, keep on keepin on. To each their own, someday we will all be free


----------



## jimjoe70fo (Jul 25, 2008)

nice plants brown dirt i think you have seen me play baseball with your son


----------



## smokintreez (Jul 25, 2008)

nice plug for RIU in your video!!! your a machine!!! KEEP IT UP!!!!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

jimjoe70fo said:


> nice plants brown dirt i think you have seen me play baseball with your son


haha how old does that make you?


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jul 27, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> it's a non commercial strain of a friend of mine. Let's have the boys guess how much weed was in the room. A free signed DVD for the closest guess.


so whose been closest so far


----------



## bickeybammer (Jul 27, 2008)

im going for 3 pounds of dried weight


----------



## smokintreez (Jul 27, 2008)

4.25 pounds dry


----------



## #1accordfamily (Jul 28, 2008)

haha nice bdw. im glad u made it threw the haters. when i get back on my feet. ima get the dvd. my outdoor is turning out better than my indoor ever did. mainly cuz you have to keep a watch on so many things indoors


----------



## picorossco (Jul 31, 2008)

nice grow man, genuinely shitting myself for you when the choppa came so low! keep on tokin


----------



## sea123 (Jul 31, 2008)

so this may have been asked before but what strain where those bushes?


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 1, 2008)

sea123 said:


> so this may have been asked before but what strain where those bushes?


a sativa dominant hybrid with good cerebral effects,at least thats what he said, no names have been released on here that i know of.


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 2, 2008)

One of the strains was chumaluma from dr.greenthumbseeds.


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 2, 2008)

mexiblunt said:


> One of the strains was chumaluma from dr.greenthumbseeds.


Looking at that site, it looks like he may have had the sweet 105 along with the chumaluma I guess we know who his seed breeder is now


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 2, 2008)

I've known since day one. I've got some of his stuff on the go right now.


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 31, 2008)

bdw fininshed his vid evertbody should check it out on utube


----------



## Gr33nTurkey (Aug 31, 2008)

Brown Dirt , You're awesome, i enjoyed your videos


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Sep 2, 2008)

Best grow video ever ........... BDW is the true ganja gawd global ... 

This 1st page is on the videos..


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Sep 2, 2008)

man i got to say i looked up to u but u let me down lost 3 fucking crops and then copters man wtf u where supose to pull all that and with all the plants and the shear size of them and u got that little fuck man thats gay well see u going backyard hope the best for ya man keep growing


----------



## nowstopwhining (Sep 3, 2008)

I still havent gotten a dvd....whats wrong?


----------



## smalltownDill (Sep 3, 2008)

what kind you growin


----------



## smalltownDill (Sep 3, 2008)

you are the fucking man espeacially at the end when your in your back yard thats what i say everyday of the year (come and fucking get me) i love you man your a whole new inspiration thanks bro your the shit hope to meet you someday nothin better than out door we know what it's like when your water supply dries out and the work starts diggin a 100 hundred hole carrying 150 bagsof dirt i mix my own holes and when you get caught with your pants down at your crop when the chopper finds it when your there walking fucking miles in the bush just to just to put the gift of hapiness,joy and money in the ground with all the hours of work every time you go you are my hero i am as obssed with growing as you are fuck the goverment theyll never stop us take one ofus down ther'll be 20 more of us to keep the supply goin ahmen to you i would add you asa freind on here but i don't know how if you could grace me with awsomeness you could add me thanks a million bro


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 3, 2008)

did u already pay
i started posting 
2 c if bdw would come back in here 
i was gonna buy the dvd but if u never got urs, how lone have u been waiting?


nowstopwhining said:


> I still havent gotten a dvd....whats wrong?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Sep 3, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> did u already pay
> i started posting
> 2 c if bdw would come back in here
> i was gonna buy the dvd but if u never got urs, how lone have u been waiting?


I payed for the dvd about a month ago.....havent recieved crap.....


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 3, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I payed for the dvd about a month ago.....havent recieved crap.....


Did you email him?if so what did he say?did anyone else get one?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Sep 3, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Did you email him?if so what did he say?did anyone else get one?


Ill send him an email later today.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Sep 3, 2008)

dude cops probaly poped em in his backyard this season lmfao


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 4, 2008)

Dam thats sucks 
i was going 2 order 1 aswell 
it says he has been on 
have u pm him yet?
Man i really hope u get ur dvd thats fucked up


nowstopwhining said:


> i payed for the dvd about a month ago.....havent recieved crap.....


----------



## chester99 (Sep 4, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> dude cops probaly poped em in his backyard this season lmfao


when the fuzz got there he probably charged out the front door like an angry silverback, shovel in hand


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 4, 2008)

lololololololol NOW THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT REP+4 THAT


chester99 said:


> when the fuzz got there he probably charged out the front door like an angry silverback, shovel in hand


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Sep 4, 2008)

lmfao that be funny some how i could picture him doing that


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Sep 6, 2008)

thanks for hanging in. Look my old man is dying and I've got 500 videos to put out. You will get you DVDs. And you other guys? Please cut th slagging -- it's so old man. I hope to get the last of the orders out this week.


----------



## DWR (Sep 6, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> thanks for hanging in. Look my old man is dying and I've got 500 videos to put out. You will get you DVDs. And you other guys? Please cut th slagging -- it's so old man. I hope to get the last of the orders out this week.



HOLLY SHIT YOUR BACK


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 6, 2008)

Hell bdw is back 

sorry to here bout ur troubles

hope things get better 

good luck and i lov ur movie


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Sep 7, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> thanks for hanging in. Look my old man is dying and I've got 500 videos to put out. You will get you DVDs. And you other guys? Please cut th slagging -- it's so old man. I hope to get the last of the orders out this week.


 oh damn dude sorry to hear that must be hard we was just having fun noithing against u man hope shit works for ya man


----------



## smalltownDill (Sep 7, 2008)

sorry to hear about your old man bro i know what it's like to hear that news not very nice love your videos by the way


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 7, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> Dam thats sucks
> i was going 2 order 1 aswell
> it says he has been on
> have u pm him yet?
> Man i really hope u get ur dvd thats fucked up


 is that you in your avitar?.


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 7, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> thanks for hanging in. Look my old man is dying and I've got 500 videos to put out. You will get you DVDs. And you other guys? Please cut th slagging -- it's so old man. I hope to get the last of the orders out this week.


 
sorry to hear about your dad.
but business is business if people have paid for your shit, then dont skank them.
i thought this was a scam from the start.


----------



## Nintendude (Sep 7, 2008)

BDW RULES! Spread knowledge, cause knowledge is power. YEAH
 Smoking a joint for you - Nintendude ​


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 7, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> sorry to hear about your dad.
> but business is business if people have paid for your shit, then dont skank them.
> i thought this was a scam from the start.


He did not skank them...He said hes got some issues right now,but the dvd's are going out at the end of the week,so unless he fails to send again.... then show some respect man...Hell most of society is a scam so what else would be new???


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

no //


crazy-mental said:


> is that you in your avitar?.





crazy-mental said:


> sorry to hear about your dad.
> but business is business if people have paid for your shit, then dont skank them.
> i thought this was a scam from the start.


 you really dont half 2 b like that


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

rep+4u great point


t0k3s said:


> He did not skank them...He said hes got some issues right now,but the dvd's are going out at the end of the week,so unless he fails to send again.... then show some respect man...Hell most of society is a scam so what else would be new???


----------



## nowstopwhining (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear that browndirt, thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## jrot22 (Sep 8, 2008)

Killa vid cant wait to see the next episode hared at work this cat goes all out i wish i had a water systemt like that instead of hauiling all that shit sucks


----------



## jrot22 (Sep 8, 2008)

KILLS VID CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU IN THE NEXT ONE NICE WATERING SYSTEM CREATIVE NICE GOOD WORK


----------



## bluetick (Sep 8, 2008)

Did you get the name camaro because you need a car bra for those things ? Jowk..  Couldn't pass that one up. No offense hopefully.

Anyways if any of you didn't have faith in BDW you never would have sent your money to him in the first place. Most things are minute (spell check) in life and not worth stress or anger. Gotta put things in perspective.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Sep 8, 2008)

bluetick said:


> Did you get the name camaro because you need a car bra for those things ? Jowk..  Couldn't pass that one up. No offense hopefully.
> 
> Anyways if any of you didn't have faith in BDW you never would have sent your money to him in the first place. Most things are minute (spell check) in life and not worth stress or anger. Gotta put things in perspective.


Yup...I wasnt afraid to send payment. I was actually glad too.


----------



## foggymountain (Sep 10, 2008)

Good movie!!!!!!! I am glad to see people out there fighting for the cause. Even if those fucking feds got the prize at least this movie will inspire others to try and chase their own dreams and hopefully some day those fuckers will realize there really is nothing they can do to stop people from getting what they want! Give up and throw the money towards drugs that actually kill people.


----------



## captain792000 (Sep 10, 2008)

damn brilliant man!! I cant believe you got to meet the legend himself, Tommy Chong! cant wait to see the next episode....


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2008)

just watched that movie man. you're badass, and that's badass what you did and what you overcame. good job


----------



## gscanaba (Sep 11, 2008)

fuckin sweet man, i wonder what kind of acreage your working with? within what area are you growing? id guess your range is within 10 acres


----------



## data (Sep 11, 2008)

i find it inspiring


----------



## HayWire (Sep 11, 2008)

All I Can Say Is Love Your Work *brwndirtwarrior *

*Cheers My Bud Brother *


----------



## djmendoza21 (Sep 11, 2008)

Come and fucking catch [email protected]!


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Sep 11, 2008)

i was really looking forward to this cd. so is this not happening now? any orders received in the u.s.?


----------



## bluetick (Sep 11, 2008)

They are going out soon yes. His dad was on deaths doorstep and set him back a bit, but you'll get your DVD.


----------



## djmendoza21 (Sep 11, 2008)

Whats the dvd called again?

lol srry..


----------



## djmendoza21 (Sep 11, 2008)

700m45 said:


> Hey!
> This is my first plant grown outdoors. I just wish i could get it to flower...but.. this years autumn appears to be a little too cold so i have to cut it down soon. I'll get a lot of leaves , worth nothing :S...
> maybe i can make some brownies with them, is it possible to get some high from them ?
> 
> ...


 
Yo your in the wrong room.


----------



## croix001 (Sep 11, 2008)

Fuck BDW...ur the shit....u got me going down here in the city of angels....so they call it....wish i had as much privacy for guerilla.....i went small at a local......yeah man blaze one....when ever sweet buds!!!


----------



## bluetick (Sep 11, 2008)

djmendoza21 said:


> Whats the dvd called again?
> 
> lol srry..



Prohibition


----------



## KaliSmok3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Maaaaaaad props to BDW. I watched all the videos you had up. thats some raw shit man. I was lmao when that choppa came...AND you get thru a roadblock with some lb's. Nice.


----------



## sllik (Sep 11, 2008)

i dont even know what to say .. your DA BEST


----------



## Zhu (Sep 11, 2008)

kick ass, I would just love to walk in that nice green forest and smell the madness. Good example of a hard worker getting shit done.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Sep 12, 2008)

i'm sorry but business is business. he shouldn't be accepting money if he can't ship. i have been looking forward to the release of this dvd for a very long time. first, his webmasters dad died and now his is very near death. i wish him well but i think i'll wait until people start getting theirs before i order.


----------



## bagada (Sep 12, 2008)

brown dirt warrior inspired me to grow.


----------



## chongsbuddy (Sep 12, 2008)

i agree with silky 100%,business is business.


----------



## bluetick (Sep 12, 2008)

Sh!t Happens! I sent my money loooooong ago but not sweating it. If you don't think you'll get a DVD then don't send your money... simple as that. People get screwed every day and don't even realize you get screwed.. but in this case, that's not the case.

Nobody is going to put in so much effort to make a movie to put on youtube for FREE and then not deliver the final product once it's purchased. Why do you think it was made in the first place? First for awareness and second for profit, but not by taking your money and not sending a DVD. Chill out If you ordered it, you'll get it.


----------



## codman2545 (Sep 12, 2008)

Whats the song in the first episode of the movie. Is it called 'blazing Ganja"


----------



## nowstopwhining (Sep 13, 2008)

bagada said:


> brown dirt warrior inspired me to grow.


And im sure hes inspired plenty more! Thats what I love about his videos. 


Only reason im kinda pissed about the month long wait on shipping is the fact that I already had to wait almost a year for the release and I was really looking forward to getting my dvd. Also the fact that nothing ive ever ordered from anywhere in the world has takin this long to ship....I understand how much of a pain in the ass it is though...I sell A LOT of shit on ebay through my consignment store and It really does take up a lot of time. honestly though Id probably have it a lot worse than a couple people making comments if it took me even a week to get my shit sent out. I fucking hate dealing with people on ebay hahaha. Oh well those are the joys of running a business.

And browndirtwarrior man please dont take any offense to this Im just tired and ramblin and we all know what your doin is awesome. Like I said I love your videos because of the fact that they inspire new people to start growin, your videos actually got a buddy of mine to do a guerilla grow this year and its goin great so far.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Sep 13, 2008)

bluetick said:


> Sh!t Happens! I sent my money loooooong ago but not sweating it. If you don't think you'll get a DVD then don't send your money... simple as that. People get screwed every day and don't even realize you get screwed.. but in this case, that's not the case.
> 
> Nobody is going to put in so much effort to make a movie to put on youtube for FREE and then not deliver the final product once it's purchased. Why do you think it was made in the first place? First for awareness and second for profit, but not by taking your money and not sending a DVD. Chill out If you ordered it, you'll get it.


Not disagreeing with you and Im definitely not saying browndirt is a scam. but come on man of course people put an effort into selling a scam you have to make them as believable as possible.....how else would a fucking scam work hahahahah


----------



## bluetick (Sep 14, 2008)

True, but I'll bet my life that you'll get your DVD if you ordered it. Maybe he should have waited until it was all complete and then posted an episode on youtube FOR FREE once every two weeks even though the grow was two years old... but who's to blame him? Not me. Anyways I know where you stand with BDW and you know we all get the DVD and be happy. I just don't stress over little stuff that's all. Waiting for a DVD because of health issues with is father... Nope, you won't catch me calling bullshit on that one.  Family first, and this isn't ebay. 

Also, no offense to anybody on here for what I say. It's just what I know to be true.


----------



## mcclurecrazydog (Sep 14, 2008)

cant wait for the conclusion! Awesome!


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 14, 2008)

he said his dad died and thats why you didnt get your vid.

i thought all the vids were on line.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Sep 16, 2008)

...WHEW!

pass me a toke homey.


----------



## Seven4 (Sep 16, 2008)

haaa.. dat video was ill

dude was straped up yo

nice season ahead

salute


----------



## bluetick (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm on the East Coast so I'll hear of others receiving theirs before I get mine. Nice job BDW! Now get to work on the How To! Spring is coming. LOL.


----------



## Yota (Sep 17, 2008)

your video is so great, been following it for a while.....your a legend!

Your outdoor grow area was so beautiful, was that Canada? The whole time i was watching i was wishing i lived there haha. And i live in a pretty sick place so that's a good complement. (Santa Cruz!!)

Oh yea, if your ever down this way, i gotta smoke you out! message me up


----------



## nowstopwhining (Sep 17, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> ...WHEW!
> 
> pass me a toke homey.


 
wohooo thanks man, Ill gladly pass a joint your way, take as many tokes as youd like! Im lookin forward to poppin that sucker in my dvd player, I hope your fathers doin alright, and I cant wait for you to release some more vids!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Sep 18, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> wohooo thanks man, Ill gladly pass a joint your way, take as many tokes as youd like! Im lookin forward to poppin that sucker in my dvd player, I hope your fathers doin alright, and I cant wait for you to release some more vids!


you should get it any time mate. and stay tuned for the Master Grow Guide, the Great Girl's of Ganja hunt (calendar) and browndirt's Urban Stealth grow DVD!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Sep 18, 2008)

Yota said:


> your video is so great, been following it for a while.....your a legend!
> 
> Your outdoor grow area was so beautiful, was that Canada? The whole time i was watching i was wishing i lived there haha. And i live in a pretty sick place so that's a good complement. (Santa Cruz!!)
> 
> Oh yea, if your ever down this way, i gotta smoke you out! message me up


cheers mate. Grow aware!


----------



## daveg1i (Sep 18, 2008)

long time no see man... great job on the videos
one of these days ill get off my ass and send you some cash for my copy..
peace man


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> you should get it any time mate. and stay tuned for the Master Grow Guide, the Great Girl's of Ganja hunt (calendar) and browndirt's Urban Stealth grow DVD!


all this and you lost all your crops? i'm going about this all wrong. lol


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> all this and you lost all your crops? i'm going about this all wrong. lol


you didnt see the end of his last video did you


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 18, 2008)

he got a duffle bag full of ganja when he should have gotten a truckfull


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 18, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> he got a duffle bag full of ganja when he should have gotten a truckfull


try one more time


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 18, 2008)

Am I missing something here? All of his plots got ripped/found by the cops...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> you didnt see the end of his last video did you


i gave up a looooong time ago. i got nothing out of any of this. sorry just my opinion.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Sep 18, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> Am I missing something here? All of his plots got ripped/found by the cops...


 its much harder to grow outdoors up there way more road blocks and way more coppters to spot feilds plus he did to big of plots they where bound to get find by someone


----------



## IWANTTHATPURPLESTUFF420 (Sep 18, 2008)

Dam dude you are like the fucking grizzly adams of weed. Keep up the good work and keep on exercising your freedom.


----------



## craca102 (Sep 18, 2008)

Just spent some time watching all episodes. 

Don't know what to say. It's a lifestyle that's indescribable. The hardships to the spoils and then some in between.

Great series and would love to see more. Got me strapped to my seat around episode 10 and it didn't stop there.

Much respect!!!


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 18, 2008)

You are amazing man your my hearo bro


----------



## yellowsnakes (Sep 20, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~

Good Video Brown Dirt, a God of the Guerilla Growers. I just watched your whole series and found the show better than most movies I watch these days, it's the real deal!

Grew up in the lower mainland, finished grade 12 in '71 at Centenial Secondary in Coquitlam. Smoked allot of joints in Sherweed forest across the street from the school. Smoked my first bag of weed in '65 and have pondered the insanity behind pot prohabition, figured out early how fucked up the powers to be are.

The part with the helicopter flying low overhead had me at the edge of my seat. That was intense.

~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## foggymountain (Sep 21, 2008)

So is the DVD longer? Or is it just better quality? I might be interested soon.

Hey Browndirt..... Wanna trade a DVD for a nice piece of glass? Check out my website, any of the medium sized frit pipes i would go for in a heartbeat. Maybe even something nicer. Let me know i could make you something custom maybe? 

PM me. 


http://www.foggymountainglass.com/


----------



## nowstopwhining (Sep 21, 2008)

foggymountain said:


> So is the DVD longer? Or is it just better quality? I might be interested soon.
> 
> Hey Browndirt..... Wanna trade a DVD for a nice piece of glass? Check out my website, any of the medium sized frit pipes i would go for in a heartbeat. Maybe even something nicer. Let me know i could make you something custom maybe?
> 
> ...


You do some beautiful work man, Im gonna be coming to you for my next piece.


----------



## craca102 (Sep 21, 2008)

foggymountain said:


> So is the DVD longer? Or is it just better quality? I might be interested soon.
> 
> Hey Browndirt..... Wanna trade a DVD for a nice piece of glass? Check out my website, any of the medium sized frit pipes i would go for in a heartbeat. Maybe even something nicer. Let me know i could make you something custom maybe?
> 
> ...


I also have to say very nice Glass work you got there. Love some of those double bubblers you got on the site. Might look into one in the future if I got the money.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Sep 21, 2008)

foggymountain said:


> Hey Browndirt
> ..... Wanna trade a DVD for a nice piece of glass? Check out my website, any of the medium sized frit pipes i would go for in a heartbeat. Maybe even something nicer.
> Glass Blowing Custom Water Pipes Bubblers Marbles Color Changing


.
¤
~~~~~~~
 That's nice glass work. 

I read some info on your site, you've been doing this for seven years. I'ld say it looks like you're a master craftsman 

It must be beautiful in the Santa Cruz Mountains, great place for inspiration.

Make anything for Tommy Chong 

There are a bunch of head shops in the cities of British Columbia that would just love to get some of that. Beautiful work, keep it up.
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## foggymountain (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I am always down to barter, so i you think you got something i want.... like maybe a certain DVD?..... Then don't be afraid to throw it out there and ask.


----------



## bluetick (Sep 22, 2008)

Got my DVD today browndirt all the way in South Carolina, oceanside. Am I the first to get one? Anyways, as long as everybody realizes like I said before....you'll get it. Thanks! Can't wait to watch it in DVD form.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

foggymountain said:


> Thanks everyone. I am always down to barter, so i you think you got something i want.... like maybe a certain DVD?..... Then don't be afraid to throw it out there and ask.


For work like that dude you get a free DVD. Pm me. Whoever guessed closest to 5 pounds dry weight on the racks gets a DVD too.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

foggymountain said:


> So is the DVD longer? Or is it just better quality? I might be interested soon.
> 
> Hey Browndirt..... Wanna trade a DVD for a nice piece of glass? Check out my website, any of the medium sized frit pipes i would go for in a heartbeat. Maybe even something nicer. Let me know i could make you something custom maybe?
> 
> ...


the show is in broadcast quality with no breaks.


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 23, 2008)

brwn dirt you da man can you help me out and tell me who sings that hash song half way threw epesode 12 thanks!!!!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i gave up a looooong time ago. i got nothing out of any of this. sorry just my opinion.


buddy you're in the show. Bad feelings die hard don't they? Look I know I dissed yuh way back when. But I had to defend myself against some of your remarks. Now I don't need your approval or respect -- got enough of that. You don't even have to like my work -- I get patted on the back enough for that too. But I want you to know I'm sorry if hurt your feelings. There you have it.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Sep 24, 2008)

sorry if i hurt ur feeling wtf is this a baby shit hes a man if u did he'll get over it god i swear this is preschool


----------



## DWR (Sep 24, 2008)

DWR said:


> 2645 gramms.....


that was my vote.......

i quoted myself 

did I win  ?


----------



## GafferGail (Sep 24, 2008)

I make glass too... the traditional way...

www.gmaglassworks.com 

things that bubble, jars...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 24, 2008)

Browndirt, you sir are truly a warrior!!! I'm sorry that the johnny law is such a tool, so much hard work can be wiped out so fast and for what? to satisfy some closed-minded prohibitionists' egos. 
I hope the dvd sales go well and maybe this is gonna be a better season? If you ever need a Manitoba connection give me a shout!!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Sep 24, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> sorry if i hurt ur feeling wtf is this a baby shit hes a man if u did he'll get over it god i swear this is preschool


Wow...what a dick....go away.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> buddy you're in the show. Bad feelings die hard don't they? Look I know I dissed yuh way back when. But I had to defend myself against some of your remarks. Now I don't need your approval or respect -- got enough of that. You don't even have to like my work -- I get patted on the back enough for that too. But I want you to know I'm sorry if hurt your feelings. There you have it.



i'll accept that as a gentleman and return it to you. i apologize. peace my friend.  

do i get a free DVD? you can come visit my garden.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Sep 25, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Wow...what a dick....go away.


 dude go fuck urself u mean dick im right there is no need for that shit so he got offended life goes on damn


----------



## widride (Sep 25, 2008)

mate great vid ... sweet ride


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Sep 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll accept that as a gentleman and return it to you. i apologize. peace my friend.
> 
> do i get a free DVD? you can come visit my garden.


It's all good man.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> It's all good man.


i can afford to support the cause. give me a month and i'll pay for it. 

though a signed copy would be pretty cool. since i never signed a release form. lololol


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Sep 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i can afford to support the cause. give me a month and i'll pay for it.
> 
> though a signed copy would be pretty cool. since i never signed a release form. lololol


Pm me your addy


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2008)

i got my video. thank you. i'll watch it with all my friends during one of my trim sessions.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got my video. thank you. i'll watch it with all my friends during one of my trim sessions.


Can't think of a more appropriate time to view it. Hope y'all enjoy!


peace.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 8, 2008)

how do I go about getting me a signed copy?


----------



## camaro630hp (Oct 8, 2008)

glad 2 c everythings allgood


fdd2blk said:


> i got my video. thank you. i'll watch it with all my friends during one of my trim sessions.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2008)

tckfui said:


> how do I go about getting me a signed copy?


it wasn't signed.  but i'm not complaining.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 9, 2008)

Awww.... Really warms my heart to see two legends make peace!!! Great Vid browndirt, i'll be ordering my dvd soon!!!


----------



## bagada (Oct 9, 2008)

Whats the dvd that everyone talking about??


----------



## tckfui (Oct 9, 2008)

the videos this thread is based upon, was made into a dvd you can buy!!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it wasn't signed.  but i'm not complaining.


I'll sign the Master Grow Guide (not that you need a grow guide)


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 9, 2008)

bagada said:


> Whats the dvd that everyone talking about??


peace mate


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 9, 2008)

i have seen the video. excellent job. very inspiratonal. watched in my office at work. way to go bradda. i hope marajuana will be legal in my lifetime.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey browndirt is there anything extra on your DVD that is not on you tube besides the last episode?


----------



## chongsbuddy (Oct 9, 2008)

is the master grow guide up for sale yet?I really want to order it.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 9, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Hey browndirt is there anything extra on your DVD that is not on you tube besides the last episode?


Yeah: quality, broadcast video with no breaks. And the last episode is on youtube by the way.

Look, the video is for discerning viewers who like collectibles.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 9, 2008)

chongsbuddy said:


> is the master grow guide up for sale yet?I really want to order it.


It might take a month.

cheers


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey BrwnDirt saw your CC mag spread nice setup. Saw you with Chong too Ive met him few times real cool guy to smoke with..Wheres the best place to grab your dvd in the US.I was a supporter from day 1 and wanna continue and watch the whole unchopped movie and show others what life is about in this type of culture.Thanks for all the vid clips and posts..FF


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 9, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Yeah: quality, broadcast video with no breaks. And the last episode is on youtube by the way.
> 
> Look, the video is for discerning viewers who like collectibles.


I'll support you though browndirt I really enjoyed your vids. Can I request an autograph when I place my order though?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 9, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Hey BrwnDirt saw your CC mag spread nice setup. Saw you with Chong too Ive met him few times real cool guy to smoke with..Wheres the best place to grab your dvd in the US.I was a supporter from day 1 and wanna continue and watch the whole unchopped movie and show others what life is about in this type of culture.Thanks for all the vid clips and posts..FF


browndirtwarrior.com

cheers mate.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 9, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> I'll support you though browndirt I really enjoyed your vids. Can I request an autograph when I place my order though?


generally I try to autograph them if people ask. But you have to remind me after you order by sending me an email at:

[email protected]

cheers, and thanks


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 9, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> generally I try to autograph them if people ask. But you have to remind me after you order by sending me an email at:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> cheers, and thanks


Thanks brown dirt I'll shoot you an e-mail when I place my order.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 9, 2008)

Now that the show is behind me, I'm open to discussion about how I guerrilla grow and what I have learned in 20 years. Please be patient about responses as I am in production with a major network on a new documentary about the phenomenon of the brown dirt warrior and my life as a grower. I will also list my site on every response so that newcomers who wish to watch the show will know how to find it without searching through this massive thread.

BrownDirtWarrior.com - Prohibition - Get your copy today!


----------



## tckfui (Oct 9, 2008)

sounds crazy man!!! can you give a rough estimation of when that'll be happening?!?!?!!?
if your taking questions, what do you look for when trying to find the ideal spot for a guerrilla grow?


----------



## bagada (Oct 9, 2008)

Aloha from hawaii! BDW.....i am an aspiring outdoor grower. still got many years ahead of me. Can you share your knowledge about the basic important methods of guerilla growing? thanks for the knowledge and INSPIRATION! 

Your the man, Aloha.


----------



## budy budman (Oct 10, 2008)

My hat is off to you......I am pumped up!! Aloha my bradda, you truly are are warrior and my hero!! BLAZING GANJA can't get it out of my mind.

I have lots of questions:
-why do you line the holes with plastic bags?
- how do you keep the deer and moose and elk and bears from eating 
your plants?
- do you ever take time to fish in that lake or hunt around there?
- Is the camera man really your wife?
- I just love your movie, the idea, the reality.........you are living a dream for us all!!
- What do you have the best luck with? Northern lights? But what is your favorite?

Mahalo nui loa for the inspiration and answers...............


----------



## smokeballs (Oct 10, 2008)

Id take my hat of to you any day.
you can claim you are a warrior and you deserve it


----------



## DWR (Oct 10, 2008)

Jo brwndirt your pm box is full....

I totally forgot to say cheers for sending me one aswell  

Now i have 2 Grow DvD's ... yours and greenhouseseeds 




-- 

Thnx man !


----------



## smokeh (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG, how have i not seen this before. this is truly amazing.

you know brown dirt, i actually seen one of your episodes on youtube awhile back but didnt realise there was 14 parts to the story!

i love those plants you grew. so big and bushy. you have probably mentioned your yield and things but i dont really fancy reading through 337 pages, ha!

well done.


----------



## DWR (Oct 10, 2008)

smokeh said:


> OMG, how have i not seen this before. this is truly amazing.
> 
> you know brown dirt, i actually seen one of your episodes on youtube awhile back but didnt realise there was 14 parts to the story!
> 
> ...


search the thread for only brwndirtwarriors post... ?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 10, 2008)

tckfui said:


> sounds crazy man!!! can you give a rough estimation of when that'll be happening?!?!?!!?
> if your taking questions, what do you look for when trying to find the ideal spot for a guerrilla grow?


First litmus test is this question: would someone just come here for no other reason than to rip me off or bust me? If the answer is "not bloody likely" then it's past the first of many hurdles.


BrownDirtWarrior.com - Prohibition - Get your copy today!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 10, 2008)

budy budman said:


> My hat is off to you......I am pumped up!! Aloha my bradda, you truly are are warrior and my hero!! BLAZING GANJA can't get it out of my mind.
> 
> I have lots of questions:
> -why do you line the holes with plastic bags?
> ...



please don't overwhelm me governor. One at a time.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 10, 2008)

smokeballs said:


> Id take my hat of to you any day.
> you can claim you are a warrior and you deserve it


Well, one should never name them self. That name was given me by my mentor


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 10, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> please don't overwhelm me governor. One at a time.


I got one for you....I noticed you spray your plants down later on in the day around the time sun goes down probably as to not burn the leafs from magnified light..And I'm pretty sure its for keeping bugs and dirt off,and effecting humidity levels.. If Im wrong could you tell me why you do it.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 11, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> I got one for you....I noticed you spray your plants down later on in the day around the time sun goes down probably as to not burn the leafs from magnified light..And I'm pretty sure its for keeping bugs and dirt off,and effecting humidity levels.. If Im wrong could you tell me why you do it.


I like to foliar feed with non-ionic surfactants and other agents. And no you don't want to feed this way in the direct sun. water droplets can act like magnifying glasses.


----------



## Arrid (Oct 11, 2008)

When you gonna show the garden grow ??


----------



## nowstopwhining (Oct 12, 2008)

got my dvd a little while back, I enjoyed it, thanks man


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 12, 2008)

Arrid said:


> When you gonna show the garden grow ??


...that's the subject of another show that has to be produced. This is not a continuing series. I broke it up episodically to fit in on the Internet.


----------



## Arrid (Oct 12, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> ...that's the subject of another show that has to be produced. This is not a continuing series. I broke it up episodically to fit in on the Internet.



Ahh fair enough. 

Happy growing.


----------



## smokeh (Oct 13, 2008)

dirt warrior,

u giving away free dvds or something?


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 13, 2008)

smokeh said:


> dirt warrior,
> 
> u giving away free dvds or something?


Hey, yeah, I'm Santa Clause too.


----------



## smokeh (Oct 13, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Hey, yeah, I'm Santa Clause too.


ur my santa clause.

i dont mind u coming into my house with a black bin bag full


----------



## BlazinBarney44 (Oct 14, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Hey, yeah, I'm Santa Clause too.


Lol funny shit. 

Browndirt just wanted to stop by and say great job with everything. Looks like youve had some once in a life time experinces. well keep up the great work brotha. Hope all goes well in the future..


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll have to break down and order a copy.


----------



## bagada (Oct 15, 2008)

bdw....do u use organic ferts?


----------



## whiterain (Oct 16, 2008)

you're the shit man...i loved those episodes


----------



## roo (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey BDW i am going to get your master grow guide when it comes out. I was wondering is it going to cover all aspects of guerilla growing such as spot selection, site preperation and all that from beggining to end. So I dont have to ask a million questions here and just get dvd.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 16, 2008)

roo said:


> Hey BDW i am going to get your master grow guide when it comes out. I was wondering is it going to cover all aspects of guerilla growing such as spot selection, site preperation and all that from beggining to end. So I dont have to ask a million questions here and just get dvd.


Well I certainly appreciate THAT. Sure helps puts bread on my table. But the Master Grow Guide shows you things visually with all never-before-seen footage of my grows and all the other elements. Plus it will be authored to the movie so you get all the info and entertainment on the same DVD experience. It's one of a kind. I'm very excited about it. I've just sold 500 of them and it's not even completed yet.

BrownDirtWarrior.com - Prohibition - Get your copy today!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 16, 2008)

bagada said:


> bdw....do u use organic ferts?


yes. I recommend them if you are a connoisseur. Go for the Vegan plant based variety if you are a purist. The taste, burn and psychoactive properties will be highly refined. This is how you get "high" as opposed to "stoned."


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 18, 2008)

i want to suck your dick. in a completely heterosexual way.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 19, 2008)

..... ... ... ... ...


----------



## Microracer87 (Oct 19, 2008)

That was gay no matter what you say... great job brown dirt +rep


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 19, 2008)

just out of couriousty this harvest is two years old isnt it


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 20, 2008)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> i want to suck your dick. in a completely heterosexual way.


GEtting my DVD with quite suffice thank you LOL.

BrownDirtWarrior.com - Prohibition - Get your copy today!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it wasn't signed.  but i'm not complaining.


Honestly buddy, I wasn't presumptuous enough to think you would want my john Henry. But I sure am interested in knowing how the DVD came off during the trimming party. Never did hear back on that one.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 20, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> GEtting my DVD with quite suffice thank you LOL.
> 
> BrownDirtWarrior.com - Prohibition - Get your copy today!


funny stuff. 

what bud are you growing in _Prohibition?_


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 20, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> Honestly buddy, I wasn't presumptuous enough to think you would want my john Henry. But I sure am interested in knowing how the DVD came off during the trimming party. Never did hear back on that one.



we just watched it this weekend. eevryone enjoyed. my buddy was telling his friends.


----------



## DWR (Oct 21, 2008)

Just got ya dvd in the letter box dude 

That was fast pretty fast for the way it traveld  Cant wait to watch it this evening at my m8's house  

peace


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> we just watched it this weekend. eevryone enjoyed. my buddy was telling his friends.


Sweet! Right on.


----------



## maxtor (Oct 21, 2008)

Greetings all the way from Denmark, love your films, crispy way of showing a action grow pls. do it each season.

kind regards

maxtor


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2008)

i have a question, ....................

could you let tommy chong know that i'm not a stalker? they are coming to town in Feb and i want to smoke him out. i have been sending him messages on myspace but can't get a reply. thanks,  MySpace.com - Glob of Bubble - 42 - Male - north of the bridges, California - www.myspace.com/globofbubble


----------



## smokeh (Oct 24, 2008)

how do i get a free dvd? i cant find any info through 340 pages and the search thread tool is returning any results!


----------



## sweetsmell (Oct 24, 2008)

You have to buy it


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 24, 2008)

overgrow bitches


----------



## DWR (Oct 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have a question, ....................
> 
> could you let tommy chong know that i'm not a stalker? they are coming to town in Feb and i want to smoke him out. i have been sending him messages on myspace but can't get a reply. thanks,  MySpace.com - Glob of Bubble - 42 - Male - north of the bridges, California - www.myspace.com/globofbubble


rofl !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


I will spam him now toooo ^^ muahahahaaaaaaa....... 



ey, i would totally smoke that dude out..... ^^ haha

haha

hah

hah
hahahaaa stewie griffin style..

omfg so stoned, so drunk... nznznznzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


i am going to send him loads of msg's ^^ woooot wooot ^^ 

peace i am off to have some sex..... please dont ban me


----------



## scottiedoo (Oct 26, 2008)

just got mine & am having trouble playing it on my dvd player... I can only get it to play on my mac... which is where I already saw it on youtube..  even on the mac... it wouldn't play the whole way through... kept getting disc errors.. it may have something to do with the paper label on it throwing the disc off balance...?? I know this happened with other burned dvds I've had.. but I don't know... I'm a little bummed tho... as soon as I test it on a few other players I'll feel a little better about sending browndirt a complaint message via myspace.. as we are friends there.. (don't I feel cool) but I'm pretty sure I got a bunk disc...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 26, 2008)

scottiedoo said:


> just got mine & am having trouble playing it on my dvd player... I can only get it to play on my mac... which is where I already saw it on youtube..  even on the mac... it wouldn't play the whole way through... kept getting disc errors.. it may have something to do with the paper label on it throwing the disc off balance...?? I know this happened with other burned dvds I've had.. but I don't know... I'm a little bummed tho... as soon as I test it on a few other players I'll feel a little better about sending browndirt a complaint message via myspace.. as we are friends there.. (don't I feel cool) but I'm pretty sure I got a bunk disc...



i thought it was my player. mine skipped thru all of the last chapter. i had to FF then rewind and it helped a little. this is why i thought it was my player.


----------



## scottiedoo (Oct 26, 2008)

well.. I just ran a dvd lens cleaner disc through my player & WAS able to get the dvd to play now... but my disc DID skip as well toward the end... watchin' it again now on the freshly-cleaned player.. I'll let ya know if it goes all the way... I do smoke a lot of weed in my room tho..  I think my lens was just smokey... now I feel like a dumbass.. 

btw.. FDD the guy who just friended you on myspace was me.. can't get enough of those army man vids!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 26, 2008)

scottiedoo said:


> well.. I just ran a dvd lens cleaner disc through my player & WAS able to get the dvd to play now... but my disc DID skip as well toward the end... watchin' it again now on the freshly-cleaned player.. I'll let ya know if it goes all the way... I do smoke a lot of weed in my room tho..  I think my lens was just smokey... now I feel like a dumbass..
> 
> btw.. FDD the guy who just friended you on myspace was me.. can't get enough of those army man vids!!


i thought it had no sound for half an hour until i figured out my cables were backwards. my son had been back there unplugging things.


----------



## scottiedoo (Oct 26, 2008)

I just got through the whole thing with NO PROBLEMS whatsoever... I think it should be common knowledge that pot smokers should clean their DVD players like once a month..  so they don't make stupid posts saying a perfectly good dvd doesn't work when, in fact, it does...  sorry BrownDirt.. the movie is bad ass! & it's real cool to see it on a real TV.. there's so many little nuances that I missed watching it on youtube. well worth the 20 bucks..


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i thought it had no sound for half an hour until i figured out my cables were backwards. my son had been back there unplugging things.


sounds like me at 12


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 26, 2008)

scottiedoo said:


> I just got through the whole thing with NO PROBLEMS whatsoever...  I think it should be common knowledge that pot smokers should clean their DVD players like once a month..  so they don't make stupid posts saying a perfectly good dvd doesn't work when, in fact, it does...  sorry BrownDirt.. the movie is bad ass! & it's real cool to see it on a real TV.. there's so many little nuances that I missed watching it on youtube. well worth the 20 bucks..



funny all my other movies work.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 27, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> GEtting my DVD with quite suffice thank you LOL.
> 
> BrownDirtWarrior.com - Prohibition - Get your copy today!


HAHAHAHAHAHA will do!


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> funny all my other movies work.


The only thing I can think of is that it has been converted to DVD at a very high bit rate (8,500 CBR), and maybe older decks might have a problem with it or have to calibrate some how. i've also heard before that people sometimes have problems with plus or minus DVDs -- depending on their deck. Play it again and see what happens. I'm happy to send out any that are not working right.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> The only thing I can think of is that it has been converted to DVD at a very high bit rate (8,500 CBR), and maybe older decks might have a problem with it or have to calibrate some how. i've also heard before that people sometimes have problems with plus or minus DVDs -- depending on their deck. Play it again and see what happens. I'm happy to send out any that are not working right.



that was the weird part. it seemed to work after it played thru it funky first. we got to the end and enjoyed. i just wanted to give you a heads up more than anything.


----------



## browndirtwarrior (Oct 29, 2008)

It's all good mate but it might not be a cleaning issue. But then again maybe the media it is recorded on is ultra sensitive to dust particles etc. I must confess they ARE bulk disks -- to keep my cost down. Don't know if that makes a difference or not. But the idea that it wouldn't play and then did, is quite curious to me. I've got these heavy duty disks now that are twice as expensive to ship because of weight issues ... so I don't know if that will make a difference or not. I hope FDD plays his again to see if it works. Gracious of him not to complain before now.




scottiedoo said:


> I just got through the whole thing with NO PROBLEMS whatsoever... I think it should be common knowledge that pot smokers should clean their DVD players like once a month..  so they don't make stupid posts saying a perfectly good dvd doesn't work when, in fact, it does...  sorry BrownDirt.. the movie is bad ass! & it's real cool to see it on a real TV.. there's so many little nuances that I missed watching it on youtube. well worth the 20 bucks..


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2008)

i'm still not complaining.


----------



## scottiedoo (Oct 30, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> It's all good mate but it might not be a cleaning issue. But then again maybe the media it is recorded on is ultra sensitive to dust particles etc. I must confess they ARE bulk disks -- to keep my cost down. Don't know if that makes a difference or not. But the idea that it wouldn't play and then did, is quite curious to me. I've got these heavy duty disks now that are twice as expensive to ship because of weight issues ... so I don't know if that will make a difference or not. I hope FDD plays his again to see if it works. Gracious of him not to complain before now.



yeah... mine still works great! just showed a couple friends the feature.. goood times... this film never gets old...


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 30, 2008)

browndirtwarrior said:


> It's all good mate but it might not be a cleaning issue. But then again maybe the media it is recorded on is ultra sensitive to dust particles etc. I must confess they ARE bulk disks -- to keep my cost down. Don't know if that makes a difference or not. But the idea that it wouldn't play and then did, is quite curious to me. I've got these heavy duty disks now that are twice as expensive to ship because of weight issues ... so I don't know if that will make a difference or not. I hope FDD plays his again to see if it works. Gracious of him not to complain before now.


Certain discs have problems with dvd players that,are old,dusty,or low quality when it comes to reading the disc,I know ive burned many home dvd's and movies and they all worked perfectly fine on my player but on certain players it would have problems.Usally better qaulity discs and recorders help substantiolly. Also a tip is to record the media on to disc at the slowest rate possible like say 4x is a good common speed as it will burn much more cleaner and yes takes longer but you get a better qaulity recording,oh yeah and also the encoding of the material plays a big role whether its PAL or NTSC try to keep it all one code and not mix codes,that will leave you with less qaulity recordings.Ive wasted many discs trying to get the best qaulity recording,but found that slow speeds and good coding make the difference,well atleast on standard dvd burners,im not sure if your using duplication methods or burning a fresh copy each time but either way slower speeds will help,try 4x and see if makes a difference


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 30, 2008)

i got my DVD player at Walmart for 40 dollars.


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got my DVD player at Walmart for 40 dollars.


Mine was from target and cost 26.99,just as long as its got progressive scan it should read no problem.But the nicer ones that have DTS and the other features seem to play much better but cost twice the money


----------

